#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  ماراثون الرئاسة ( متابعة لكل ما يخص الترشح وفعالياته )

## اليمامة

أهلا بكم 

وصباحكم أمل فى القادم ان شاء الله



تصدر اليوم اللجنة القضائية العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان، القرار الرسمى بفتح باب الترشح للانتخابات ابتداء من السبت 10 مارس وحتى 8 أبريل المقبل، وإجراء الاقتراع فى 23 و24 مايو والإعادة 16 و17 مايو المقبلين، وذلك لنشره فى الجريدة الرسمية.

وبموجب قرار اللجنة يكون اليوم الخميس 8 مارس هو بداية العملية الانتخابية، واليوم الأخير فى تسجيل المواطنين بقواعد بيانات الناخبين.



وعقدت اللجنة اجتماعا، عصر أمس، بمقر المحكمة الدستورية العليا، بحضور المستشارين ماهر البحيرى ومحمد ممتاز متولى وأحمد شمس الدين خفاجى، ناقشت فيه استعدادات الجهات الإدارية لفتح باب الترشح بعد غد السبت، والاطمئنان على انتهاء أعمال طباعة استمارات الترشيح والنماذج المطلوبة ووثائق التأييد، وتسليمها لوزارة العدل لتوزيعها خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة على فروع الشهر العقارى بجميع المحافظات.



وسيتمكن الراغبون فى الترشح للرئاسة من سحب استمارات الترشيح، صباح السبت، من مقر اللجنة العليا بقصر الأندلس 50 شارع العروبة بمصر الجديدة من الساعة التاسعة صباحا وحتى الثامنة مساء، على أن تكون وثائق التأييد الشعبى متاحة فى جميع فروع الشهر العقارى البالغ عددها 377 بجميع محافظات الجمهورية.



وتعلن اللجنة خلال ساعات فى بيان رسمى عن 7 مخالفات لشروط الدعاية الانتخابية، هى التعرض لحياة المرشحين المنافسين الشخصية، واستخدام الشعارات الدينية وزعزعة الوحدة الوطنية، واستخدام العنف أو التهديد به، وتقديم هدايا أو مساعدات نقدية أو عينية للمواطنين، واستخدام مبانى ومنشآت الدولة، واستغلال دور العبادة ووسائل النقل العامة فى الدعاية، والإنفاق من المال العام أو شركات القطاع العام.



وفى سياق متصل، شهدت الأيام الثلاثة الماضية من فتح باب التسجيل للمصريين فى الخارج زيادة طفيفة عن العدد المسجل من قبل فى الانتخابات البرلمانية، حيث تم تسجيل 7 آلاف مصرى بالسعودية ليصل عدد المسجلين هناك إلى 149 ألفا و53 مصريا، وإضافة ألفين بالكويت ليصل عدد المسجلين هناك إلى 75 ألفا، وألفين بالإمارات ليصل العدد إلى 38 ألفا و465 مواطنا، و390 مصريا فقط فى أمريكا ليصل العدد إلى 20 ألفا و890 مواطنا لهم الحق فى التصويت، بينما ألغى أحد المصريين المقيمين فى إسرائيل تسجيله ليصبح عددهم 58 فقط، فيما تم تسجيل مواطن واحد فى جزر القمر.

( نقلا عن الشروق )



والآن اعزائى 

من اليوم ينطلق ماراثون الإنتخاب الرئاسى ..

هذا الموضوع لأجل متابعة كل ما يستجد فى هذا الشأن ولأجل مناقشة حرة نزيهة تهدف إلى تبادل الآراء ووجهات النظر حول ما نراه فى فعاليات الترشح ..رصد للتصريحات والمواقف والأحداث ..وأيضا تجاربكم الشخصية 

الموضوع يهمنا جميعا ويشغلنا ..وأعتقد أنه على درجة عالية من الأهمية 

والمهم هو أن نصل لطريق صحيح فى النهاية مهما تعددت وتفاوتت اختياراتنا للمرشحين 

وهذا يعنى ضرورة أن نجتمع ولو بنسبة على رأى جمعى واحد 

ولذلك ..

لنتبادل أطراف الحوار هنا ..بكل وضوح وصراحة 

تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

والآن تعالوا نستعرض بشكل مبدئى أسماء المرشحين الأكثر شهرة ونبذة عن حياتهم وأفكارهم ..وبرامجهم

----------


## اليمامة

حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل




حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل (1961 بهرمس، إمبابة، الجيزة ) هو رجل قانون مصري ومتحدث في الفكر الإسلامي والشؤون السياسية. له دراسات دستورية وقانونية، وأبحاث تخصصية في علوم التربية والإدارة والاقتصاد على مدى 25 سنة، فضلاً عن العلوم الشرعية. وينتوي الترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة المصرية 2012 لمّا يُفتح المجال لذلك.

وهو عضو مجلس نقابة المحامين المصرية ضمن «لجنة الشريعة» الممثلة للإخوان المسلمين في النقابة، ومرشح سابق لانتخابات مجلس الشعب المصري.

وهو محام بالنقض، وصاحب مكتب محاماة بوسط القاهرة. له مرافعات في قضايا شهيرة منها المحاكمات العسكرية للإخوان المسلمين فضلا عن تخصصه في قضايا النقض بصفة أخص، وله مؤلف قانوني في أصول الدفاع في القضايا وطعون دستورية متعددة قضي بها.

المولد والنشأة

ولد سنة 1961 م وهو من مواليد قرية بهرمس في القاهرة وهو نجل الشيخ صلاح أبو إسماعيل أحد علماء الأزهر الشريف وداعية إسلامي معروف وأحد أعلام جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ونشأ في أسرة ملتزمة، التحق بكلية الحقوق ورغم تخرجه من الأوائل علي دفعته في كلية الحقوق رفض العمل في القطاع الحكومي وفضل العمل الحر.


النشاط السياسي

انخرط سياسيًا في الدراسة الثانوية ثم الجامعية وما بعدها في عدد من القضايا منها هضبة الأهرام وتوصيل مياه النيل لإسرائيل ومعاهدة السلام واتفاقية كامب ديفيد وتعديلات قوانين الأحوال الشخصية ومقتل سليمان خاطر وعلاء محي الدين وعبد الحارث مدني وتجميد حزب الوفد وحزب العمل وتزوير انتخابات 1979 ومقاومة اللائحة (الجديدة وقتها) لاتحاد طلاب الجامعات ومصادرات جريدة الأحرار وغيرها.

له بحث جامعي معد سنة 1986 لنيل درجة الماجستير في القانون الدستوري كان موضوعه "حق الشعوب في مقاومة الحكومات الجائرة بين الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون الدستوري".

اشترك دون عضوية حزبية في إعداد برنامج حزب الوفد واللائحة التنظيمية لحزب الأحرار وندوات أحزاب الأحرار والتجمع والوفد ومؤتمراتها عبر شخصيات من قيادات هذه الأحزاب وتتابع باستمرار اهتمامه بالقضايا السياسية العامة امتدادا لذلك، وتولى الإدارة الكاملة بكافة وجوهها لانتخابات مجلس الشعب في دائرة والده 1984، 1987 والخطابة في مؤتمراتها الانتخابية كما اشترك في إدارة المعركة الانتخابية لانتخابات أخرى سنة 2000 وبسبب نشاطه العام كان محلا ضمن الهجوم على معارضين لهجوم عليه بالتبعية في خطاب لرئيس الجمهورية وأحد وزراء الداخلية عام 1981 وعام 1988، ودخل معارك متعددة دفاعا عن عدد ممن يختلف معهم عقائديا وسياسيا في مواجهات متعددة، كما كان منذ تخرجه عضوا في جمعية الاقتصاد السياسي الشهيرة ناشطا. وقد حرص عبر عشرين سنة على التواجد في الولايات المتحدة في زيارة لعدة أسابيع أثناء جميع الانتخابات الرئاسية الأمريكية ما عدا الأخيرة لمتابعتها تفصيلا عن قرب ومتابعة المناظرات التي كانت تجري فيها بين المرشحين الرئاسيين.


تزوير انتخابات مجلس الشعب ضده

رشح الإخوان المسلمين في مصر حازم في انتخابات مجلس الشعب المصري عام 2005 في دائرة الدقي وكانت منافسته الرئيسية الوزيرة أمال عثمان وقد أعلنت النتائج بفوز حازم وتمخضت النتائج الرسمية عن إعلان فوز أمال عثمان الوزيرة السابقة وأستاذ القانون وقد اتهم الإخوان الحكومة بوجود تلاعب في النتائج.


وقد حدث الأمر ذاته في انتخابات 1995 وحصل في كل منهما على حكم قضائي متميز رصد صورة التزوير الخاصة في كل منهما وقضى في كلتا المرتين بإثبات نجاحه بأغلبية كبيرة جدا من الأصوات ثم قاطع انتخابات 2010


ترشحه لرئاسة الجمهورية



أعلن أبو إسماعيل الترشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية 2011 في 24 مايو 2011


الدوافع

بعد سقوط نظام حسنى مبارك يوم 11 فبراير نتيجة ثورة 25 يناير 2011، يقول أنّه وجد الرؤى المطروحة على الساحة ما هي إلا أفكار متناثرة وليس مشروع متكامل لبناء دولة بمنهجية ورؤية شاملة فقرر عرض رؤيته كمرشح للرئاسة بمرجعية إسلامية واضحة. يرى أنّ من ضمن شروط المرشح أيضا أن يكون قد تغلغل في وزارات وهيئات الدولة ويعلم طرق التحايل على القانون التي كانت تدار بها المصالح الحكومية من مستوى ديوان رئاسة الجمهورية حتى أقل مستوى حتى يستطيع وضع خطط وإجراءات محكمة لمنع هذا التلاعب.


عن معارضته لنظام مبارك

أوضح أنه لم يكن مبارك ليسمح للمعارضين له أن يظهروا في الاعلام تحت الرقابة الشديدة. والمعارضات في الأغلب كانت هزلية من باب الديمقراطية والحريات الزائفة. لكنه منذ 2008 أثناء الحرب على غزة دعا الناس في كل محاضراته أن يركزوا على فكرة الاعتصام في الشارع دون عودة للمنازل لإسقاط الأنظمة الديكتاتورية.


الرؤية



برنامجه يحوي 10 مشاريع قومية كبري في جميع المجالات كفيلة للقضاء على أغلب مشاكل الدولة. وشدد على انتهاء زمن الحاكم الفرد الذي يملك كل شيء ويفهم في كل شيء وأنه لابد من مؤسسية الدولة وهذا ما يبنى عليه برنامجه العام «أن تكون الدولة دولة مؤسسات لا أفراد» وحذر المصريين أن يصنعوا ديكتاتورا بأيديهم دون أن يشعروا فـ«لابد أن يحاسب الرئيس إذا أفسد». وأعلن نيته إذا تولى هذا المنصب أن يكون له 3 نواب في تخصصات مختلفة ولا يمانع من استجلاب الخبراء الاجانب في بعض المجالات إذا لزم الأمر.

وقال في لقائاته مع الاعلاميين انه يريد اقامة دولة الخط الفاصل فيها بين الحلال والحرام بمعنى بناء دولة ديمقراطية حديثة مكفول بها الحريات مثل دول أوروبا بل أفضل بشرط ألا ترتكب محرمات حيث أن أهل مصر يخافون ربهم ولا يريدون أن يحاربوه.


 السياحة

وقال انه لن يمنع السياحة في مصر فهى مصدر أساسي للدخل ولديه برنامج تفصيلى بدراسات جدوى يجعل دخل السياحة 8 أضعاف الدخل السابق. وأكد على تنمية وتطوير سياحة الشواطئ والاثار بالإضافة لاحياء أنواع أخرى من السياحة مثل سياحة المهرجانات والقرى السياحية ذات الطراز الخاص وكذلك السياحة العلاجية (مستشفيات عالمية ومنتديات علاجية) مع وضع خطط تمنع تحكم دول أوروبا وأمريكا في تدفق السياحة على مصر والتي تهدد العاملين في السياحة في كثير من الاوقات بالبطالة. كما قال الشيخ حازم إنه لن يسمح بشرب السياح للخمر في الأماكن العامة، وسيقوم بتطبيق القانون علي المخالف ومحاسبته.. فيجب على أجهزة الدولة صياغة الضوابط التي تجعل السائح يحترم المجتمع وأعرافه والتي ليس فيها اهانة له بل تجعله هو من يسعى للتعرف على شعب مصر عن قرب بأخلاقه الرفيعه. وإذا كانت الدولة ستمنعه من شيء في بعض الأماكن فهى ستوفر له البديل.. وأكد انه لن يعارض دخول السياح بالخمور لمصر ولن يمنعهم من ذلك داخل المنازل والفنادق والشواطئ الخاصة. وبعث أبوإسماعيل برسالة طمأنة لكل من يعمل في السياحة وعلى كل المستويات ألا يقلق أو يخاف على مصدر دخله فالقرارات لن تكون عبثية أو عاجلة الا بعد دراسات عميقة ومتأنية وتخطيط لاليات التنفيذ ومراحلها.

وفي شأن السائحات اللاتى ترتدين المايوهات علي الشواطئ العامة والسياح الذين يلعبون القمار في صالات الفنادق، قال إنه في حال فوزه بالرئاسة سيقوم بإصدار القوانين التي تحظر عليهم ذلك في المرافق العامة وتقديم المخالفين للمسائلة لأنهم بذلك صادموا أخلاقيات المجتمع التي تنبثق من شريعة الإسلام لكن لا بأس أن يفعلوا ذلك في أماكن خاصة. ثم أكد ان هذه ليست الأمور التي ينظر إليها في الوقت الحالى ولا يجب أن تطرح على مرشح رئاسى والاهم هو بناء الدولة اقتصادياً واجتماعياً.


 البنوك

أكد وجوب تعديل بعض القوانين المنظمة لعمل البنوك المعتمدة على الربا المحرم فهى محاربة لشرع الله بالإضافة لانها لم تحدث أى تنمية في الماضى بل زادت من حدة التضخم الذي استولى على الفائدة وانهار الاقتصاد ولم تستثمرالاموال في مشاريع حقيقية تخدم المجتمع. وقد استشهد بمظاهرات وول ستريت في دول العالم التي نددت بالنظام الرأسمالى الذي عانت منه الشعوب حتى المتقدمة وزاد من الضرائب والفارق الطبقى بين الغنى والفقير وأدى للأزمات المالية العالمية. ونادى أبوإسماعيل بالاقتصاد الاسلامى الذي سيشعر المواطن المودع بأرباح حقيقية وكبيرة.


 الحجاب

وعن سؤال بعض الاعلاميين عن موقفه من فرضية الحجاب أجاب أن كل هذه التخوفات لم تطرح ومحض خيال لم يتكلم به أحد ؛ ورغم كون الحجاب فريضة على كل مسلمة إلا أنه لن يفرض بالقوة على المتبرجات (من لا ترتدى الحجاب).. وقد عاش الشعب سنوات طويلة بعيدا عن دينه فلا يحتمل أن يرى النور فجأة بل يجب توعيته أولا وتربية النشء تربية إسلامية صحيحة وتهيئته تدريجيا ؛ وعندها سيجد الناس من تلقاء أنفسهم يميلون لذلك ويطالبون به.. وقد يتهيأ المجتمع في سنة أو اثنين أو قد يستغرق عشرة أعوام أو أكثر.. فقبول المجتمع وارادته هي التي ستفرض نفسها وليس الرئيس.

وكشف أنه سيقوم إذا أصبح رئيسا بتقديم طلبات للجهات التشريعية على نحو تدريجى وعلى حسب طاقة تقبل الناس لإصدار قوانين تضع حدا لأزياء النساء الفاضحة والمثيرة خارج منازلهن حتى لا ينتشر العرى وحفاظا على الأخلاقيات من ثقافات الغرب الدخيلة على المجتمع وحتى لا يرى في المستقبل القريب من تخرج عليه شبه عارية باسم الحرية.. فالحرية مكفولة للجميع ولكن بضوابط حتى لا تضر بالاخرين.. وكذلك إصدار قوانين تلغي علي أساسها التراخيص الخاصة بالملاهي الليلية وصالات القمار في الفنادق وتضع المخالفين تحت طائلة القانون.واستشهد أبو إسماعيل بإسرائيل حيث منعت صالات القمار لأنها محرمة في التوراة متسائلا، كيف لإسرائيل أن تلغي القمار ونحن نتمسك به ؟، مؤكدا أننا مجتمع لا يبيع شرفه من أجل المال في إشارة للأموال التي قد تحققها السياحة من خلال ذلك.


 عمل المرأة

وعن عمل المرأة فأكد على الحاجة له بشدة في المدرسة والجامعة والمستشفى وغيرها.. ولا يمكن الاستغناء عن ذلك ولكنه سيسعى مستقبلا ألا يكون هناك عملا تشارك فيه المرأة الرجل في مكان واحد تقضى فيه معظم اليوم أكثر مما تقضيه في بيتها مع زوجها فهذا يؤثر على حياتها الزوجية بالسلب. ويدعو أبوإسماعيل لرعاية الدولة للمرأة في فترة الحمل والرضاعة والامومة إذا رغبت في ترك العمل بمحض ارادتها واختيارها واعطائها راتب على ذلك لانه عمل أعظم وأجل فهى من تخرج الاجيال القويمة وتربي نشء المستقبل.


الأقباط



ويرفض حازم أبوإسماعيل بشدة التحدث عن المسيحيين وكأنهم فصيل مستقل عن المجتمع بل هم شركاء أصليين في هذا الوطن ولهم كل الحقوق والإسلام يأمر بهذا.. ولا يقبل أن يظلم طالب مسيحي في ربع درجة ليتقدم المسلم.. فالكل سواء أمام العدالة. واذا سافر مسيحي خارج البلد تخوفا من حكم الإسلام فسيلحق به ليعيده من آخر الدنيا إلى بلده فهى بلده وليس له فيها أكثر منه.


الفن

وعلى مدار حملته الانتخابية، شدد على ضرورة تعزيز دور السينما والفن الراقى في مصر من خلال العديد من الوسائل والطرق.



مطالبته بتعجيل الانتخابات الرئاسية

كان أول المبادرين لعقد اجتماعات عاجلة بين مرشحى الرئاسة لبحث أزمة الخلاف الكبير في كثير من القضايا بين مختلف التيارات والقوى والاحزاب السياسية من جهة وبين المجلس العسكرى الحاكم من جهة أخرى، وكان عدم استجابة المجلس لهذه المطالبات وعدم وفائه بتحقيق أهداف الثورة سببا رئيسيا في مطالبة حازم أبوإسماعيل بعد هذه الاجتماعات باجراء فورى للانتخابات الرئاسية بعد البرلمانية وقبل وضع دستور للبلاد لانقاذ الوطن من الوضع المتردى أو الالتفاف على مطالب الشعب ، وكنتيجة لعدم استجابة المجلس أعلن أبوإسماعيل نزوله ميدان التحرير يوم 28 أكتوبر ودعوة الآلاف من المصريين لمليونية يوم 18 نوفمبر 2011 للمطالبة بتحديد جدول زمنى لنقل السلطة. ونتيجة لتجاهل المجلس العسكري للمطلب الشعبي واستخدامه للعنف المفرط في التعامل مع المتظاهرين واندلاع أحداث شارع محمد محمود بالتحرير دعا حازم أبوإسماعيل للإحتشاد والضغط الجماهيرى مما أدى لاعلان المشير حسين طنطاوى بتبكير انتخابات الرئاسة قبل يوليو 2012.


نشاطاته النقابية

    * تولى منصب مقرر الفكر القانوني بنقابة المحامين لمصر،
    * كما انتخب عضوا لمجلس النقابة سنة 2005،
    * وتولى أيضا منصب مقرر معهد المحاماة لمدة عامين,

وعلى الرغم من أن فترة تسلمه لمهامه بالنقابة سنة 2005 هي الفترة التي صادفت حالة المنع الكامل من استخدام ميزانية النقابة وأموالها في أي مشروعات فإنه قد تمكن عبر ممارسة نوع من الإدارة الاقتصادية غير التقليدية من إنشاء عدد لافت من المشروعات الكبيرة المؤثرة في مجال لجنته بدون ميزانيات مرصودة على الإطلاق وإكمالها تماما حتى نهايتها وكانت كلها جديدة الأفكار وتنشأ لأول مرة في تاريخ نقابة المحامين (منها عملية إنشاء كاملة لأكثر من 300 مكتبة متكاملة على مستوى الجمهورية للإستعارة بكافة غرف المحامين ومشروع تقديم المشورة القانونية الكاملة للمحامين في قضاياهم من قِبل أعلى مستوى قانوني متخصص في مصر شفاهة وكتابة وعبر الإنترنت مجانا وبدء مشروع مجمعات مكاتب المحامين لجزء من الوقت بدون تكاليف - لم يكتمل لقصر المدة الزمنية بعد بدءه - ومشروع إصدارات أمهات المراجع القانونية الكبرى المتكاملة في كل فروع القانون للمحامين بتخفيض 75% كاملة من أثمانها بعقود خاصة) فضلا عن الأعمال السياسية والإسلامية بالنقابة ومنها أحداث نادي القضاة وتعديلات قانون الصحافة وفلسطين وتزوير الانتخابات.. إلخ وكافة ما كان مثارا من قضايا سياسية، فضلا عن الأبعاد المتعددة لإدارة النقابة لمؤسسته (ماليا وإداريا وخدميا ومشروعات) بوصفه عضو المجلس الأعلى للنقابة.


 إعلامياً

برامج الشيخ حازم على الفضائيات الإسلامية

للشيخ العديد من البرامج الدورية على عدد من القنوات الفضائية منها

    * برنامج فضفضة : يذاع أسبوعياً على قناة الناس يوم الأحد الساعة 11 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة (9 مساءً بتوقيت جرينتش)
    * برنامج لقاء مع : يذاع أسبوعياً على قناة الشباب يوم الإثنين الساعة 11مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة (9 مساءً بتوقيت جرينتش)

للشيخ درس اسبوعي بمسجد أسد بن الفرات (شارع التحرير -الدقي) يوم السبت عقب صلاة المغرب

المصدر : الويكيبيديا

----------


## اليمامة

عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح





د.عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح عبد الهادي (15 أكتوبر 1951 ) الأمين العام لاتحاد الأطباء العرب وأحد القيادات الطلابية في السبعينات وعضو سابق بمكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في مصر. وأحد المرشحين المحتملين للرئاسة في مصر عام 2012.


من هو دكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح على اليوتيوب ؟





نشأته

ولد د. عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح في حي الملك الصالح بمصر القديمة في 15 أكتوبر 1951 لأسرة جاءت الي القاهرة من كفر الزيات بمحافظة الغربية، وكان ترتيبه الثالث بين ستة إخوة كلهم ذكور.

تميز عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح في الجامعة بنشاطه واهتمامه بشئون زملائه فشغل منصب رئيس اتحاد كلية طب القصر العيني التي كانت في ذلك الوقت رائدة في العمل الإسلامي، ثم أصبح بعد ذلك رئيس اتحاد طلاب جامعة القاهرة، حين حدثت الواقعة الشهيرة عندما واجه عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح الرئيس السابق محمد أنور السادات أثناء لقاءه معه بثقة وشجاعة فقال له أن الدولة يسود فيها حالة من النفاق ولاتحترم علمائها.

لم يؤثر انشغاله بالعمل العام علي دراسته فظل محافظا تفوقه في جميع سنوات الدراسة وحصل علي بكالوريس طب القصر العيني بتقدير جيد جدا، لكنه حرم من التعيين بسبب نشاطه السياسي واعتقل لعدة أشهر ضمن اعتقالات سبتمبر ١٩٨١ الشهيرة. إلا أنه واصل تفوقه الدراسي وحصل علي ماجيستر إدارة المستشفيات كلية التجارة جامعة حلوان. انضم لحركة الإخوان المسلمين وشغل منصب عضو مكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين منذ عام ١٩٨٧حتي ٢٠٠٩.

عقب تخرجه شغل د.عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح العديد من المناصب السياسية والنقابية مثل منصبه السابق كأمين عام نقابة أطباء مصر ومنصبه الحالي كأمين عام اتحاد الأطباء العرب، كما امتد عمله العام للعمل الإغاثي والإنساني من خلال رئاسته للجنة الإغاثة والطوارئ باتحاد الأطباء العرب، التي أرسلت مساعدات طبية وإنسانية إلي ضحايا حادثة سيول أسوان وسيناء وكارثة الدويقة، كما قامت بتجهيز المستشفيات الميدانية بميدان التحرير خلال الثورة، وتقديم المعونات لضحايا الثورة الليبية ومجاعات الصومال، وتوفير المساعدات لضحايا الاعتداءات الصهيونية في فلسطين ولبنان وقطاع غزة.

أعتقل في عهد محمد حسني مبارك لمدة خمس سنوات لنشاطه السياسي، حصل خلالها د. عبد المنعم علي ليسانس الحقوق من جامعة القاهرة.

يعيش د. عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح حاليا في القاهرة مع زوجته التي تعمل كطبيبة نساء وتوليد ولديه ستة أبناء ثلاث إناث يعملن طبيبات وثلاث ذكور يعملون في مجالات الهندسة والصيدلة والتجارة.


 مناظرته الشهيرة مع السادات

تناقش مع السادات مره حين شغل منصب رئيس اتحاد طلاب جامعة القاهرة، واتهم السادات بأن من يعمل حوله هو مجموعة من المنافقين، متعللاً بمنع الشيخ محمد الغزالي من الخطابة، واعتقال طلاب تظاهروا في الحرم الجامعي. فغضب الرئيس السادات وأمره بالوقوف أثناء مناقشته، طالباً منه أن يحترم نفسه لأنه يتحدث مع كبير العائلة حيث تمتع السادات بثقافة أبوية كونه أتي من الريف المصري.

     شاهد مناظرة عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح مع أنور السادات على يوتيوب






 الفكر

يتسم فكر د. عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح بأنه فكر وسطي ذا مرجعية إسلامية ويقبل الرأي الآخر ويرفض أي تعدي على الحريات الفردية وقد صرح من قبل بأن مصدر السلطة الحقيقية والتشريع سواء القانون أو الدستور هو الشعب ..


مناصب

    * رئيس اتحاد كلية طب قصر العيني سنة 1973.
    * رئيس اتحاد طلاب جامعة القاهرة سنة 1975.
    * الأمين العام المساعد لنقابة أطباء مصر سنة 1984.
    * أمين عام لجنة الإغاثة الإنسانية – نقابة أطباء مصر من عام 1986 وحتى عام 1989.
    * أمين عام نقابة أطباء مصر من عام 1988 إلى عام 1992.
    * أمين عام اتحاد المنظمات الطبية الإسلامية منذ تأسيسه حتى الآن.
    * الأمين العام المساعد وأمين صندوق اتحاد الأطباء منذ عام 1992 حتى عام 2004.
    * رئيس لجنة الإغاثة الطوارئ منذ إنشائها حتى الآن.
    * مدير عام مستشفيات الجمعية الطبية الإسلامية حتى عام 2004.
    * أمين عام اتحاد الأطباء العرب من مارس 2004 حتى الآن.
    * عضو بمكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين منذ عام 1987 - 21 ديسمبر 2009
    * عضو بالهيئة العليا للمجلس العربي للاختصاصات الطبيه.
    * عضو مراقب بمجلس وزراء الصحة العرب .
    * عضو المؤتمر القومي العربي.
    * عضو المؤتمر القومي الاسلامى.
    * عضو مجلس الامناء بمؤسسة القدس الدولية


 اعتقاله

اعتقل في عام 1981م فى عهد السادات بسبب موقفه من معاهدة كامب ديفد، ضمن اعتقالات سبتمبر الشهيرة، ثم حوكم في أحد قضايا المحاكم العسكرية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، حيث سجن عام 1996 لمدة 5 سنوات. وقد كان يشغل منصب الأمين العام المساعد لاتحاد الأطباء العرب قبل سجنه، وعقب خروجه وفي الانتخابات ماقبل الأخيرة لاتحاد الأطباء العرب. حصل على أصوات الأطباء لمنصب الأمين العام لاتحاد الأطباء العرب. كما اعتقل لعدة اشهر عام 2009 بسبب انتمائه لجماعة الاخوان و معارضته لنظام مبارك .


 نشاطه الحالي

اشتهر عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح وسط القوى السياسية الأخرى ووسط العديد من أفراد الإخوان المسلمين بأنه من أكثر الإخوان المنفتحين على الآخر والأكثر في نفس الوقت جرأة وشراسة في معارضة الحكومة. يصف البعض أبو الفتوح بأنه من جيل التجديد داخل الجماعة. شغل منصب عضو بمكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الاخوان المسلمين والأمين العام لاتحاد الاطباء العرب ومدير عام المستشفيات بالجمعية الطبية الإسلامية


 ترشحه للرئاسة

في عام 2011 عقب ثورة يناير اعلن الدكتور أبو الفتوح ترشحه لانتخابات الرئاسة المصرية 2011. وقوبل القرار بالترحيب من بعض القوي السياسية الا انه لاقي اعتراضا من قبل مكتب الإرشاد بجماعد الاخوان المسلمين لاعلانهم مسبقا عدم تقديم اي مرشح لانتخابات الرئاسة القادمة. وأعلن المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين أن أي عضو بالجماعة إذا أراد الترشح فعليه أن يترشح مستقلا

ثم حدث وأعلن مكتب الارشاد فصل الدكتور عبدالمنعم من المكتب نتيجه ترشيحه للرئاسه وبعد فصله من الجماعة أثناء خروجه من المكتب قال أنه يراهن على أنه سيحصل على أصوات مكتب الارشاد بل على الدكتور محمد بديع نفسه

ويذكر ان المرشد العام للاخوان المسلمين قال فى حوار تلفزيونى أنه لن يعطى له صوته له .


 اصابته في هجوم مسلح

أصيب مرشح الرئاسة المصرية المحتمل، عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح، في هجوم، الخميس 23 فبراير 2012، من قبل مجهولين. وذكرت مصادر طبية أن حالته خطيرة.ووقع الهجوم أثناء عودة أبو الفتوح من مؤتمر جماهيري عقده في محافظة المنوفية مساء الخميس

ويذكر فى حيثيات الحادث ايه تعرض لهجوم مسلح من قبل ثلاثه من المسلحين وقالت المصادر الطبيه انه حدث له ارتجاج فى المخ ولكنه تعافي منها سريعا وقد أعلن مؤخرا القبض على بعض الأشقياء الذين هاجمو الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح وثبت أن بعضهم من المسجلين الخطر وممن هربوا من السجون أثناء الأحداث اللاحقة لقيام ثورة 25 يناير

----------


## اليمامة

عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح





د.عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح عبد الهادي (15 أكتوبر 1951 ) الأمين العام لاتحاد الأطباء العرب وأحد القيادات الطلابية في السبعينات وعضو سابق بمكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في مصر. وأحد المرشحين المحتملين للرئاسة في مصر عام 2012.


من هو دكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح على اليوتيوب ؟





نشأته

ولد د. عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح في حي الملك الصالح بمصر القديمة في 15 أكتوبر 1951 لأسرة جاءت الي القاهرة من كفر الزيات بمحافظة الغربية، وكان ترتيبه الثالث بين ستة إخوة كلهم ذكور.

تميز عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح في الجامعة بنشاطه واهتمامه بشئون زملائه فشغل منصب رئيس اتحاد كلية طب القصر العيني التي كانت في ذلك الوقت رائدة في العمل الإسلامي، ثم أصبح بعد ذلك رئيس اتحاد طلاب جامعة القاهرة، حين حدثت الواقعة الشهيرة عندما واجه عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح الرئيس السابق محمد أنور السادات أثناء لقاءه معه بثقة وشجاعة فقال له أن الدولة يسود فيها حالة من النفاق ولاتحترم علمائها.

لم يؤثر انشغاله بالعمل العام علي دراسته فظل محافظا تفوقه في جميع سنوات الدراسة وحصل علي بكالوريس طب القصر العيني بتقدير جيد جدا، لكنه حرم من التعيين بسبب نشاطه السياسي واعتقل لعدة أشهر ضمن اعتقالات سبتمبر ١٩٨١ الشهيرة. إلا أنه واصل تفوقه الدراسي وحصل علي ماجيستر إدارة المستشفيات كلية التجارة جامعة حلوان. انضم لحركة الإخوان المسلمين وشغل منصب عضو مكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين منذ عام ١٩٨٧حتي ٢٠٠٩.

عقب تخرجه شغل د.عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح العديد من المناصب السياسية والنقابية مثل منصبه السابق كأمين عام نقابة أطباء مصر ومنصبه الحالي كأمين عام اتحاد الأطباء العرب، كما امتد عمله العام للعمل الإغاثي والإنساني من خلال رئاسته للجنة الإغاثة والطوارئ باتحاد الأطباء العرب، التي أرسلت مساعدات طبية وإنسانية إلي ضحايا حادثة سيول أسوان وسيناء وكارثة الدويقة، كما قامت بتجهيز المستشفيات الميدانية بميدان التحرير خلال الثورة، وتقديم المعونات لضحايا الثورة الليبية ومجاعات الصومال، وتوفير المساعدات لضحايا الاعتداءات الصهيونية في فلسطين ولبنان وقطاع غزة.

أعتقل في عهد محمد حسني مبارك لمدة خمس سنوات لنشاطه السياسي، حصل خلالها د. عبد المنعم علي ليسانس الحقوق من جامعة القاهرة.

يعيش د. عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح حاليا في القاهرة مع زوجته التي تعمل كطبيبة نساء وتوليد ولديه ستة أبناء ثلاث إناث يعملن طبيبات وثلاث ذكور يعملون في مجالات الهندسة والصيدلة والتجارة.


 مناظرته الشهيرة مع السادات

تناقش مع السادات مره حين شغل منصب رئيس اتحاد طلاب جامعة القاهرة، واتهم السادات بأن من يعمل حوله هو مجموعة من المنافقين، متعللاً بمنع الشيخ محمد الغزالي من الخطابة، واعتقال طلاب تظاهروا في الحرم الجامعي. فغضب الرئيس السادات وأمره بالوقوف أثناء مناقشته، طالباً منه أن يحترم نفسه لأنه يتحدث مع كبير العائلة حيث تمتع السادات بثقافة أبوية كونه أتي من الريف المصري.

     شاهد مناظرة عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح مع أنور السادات على يوتيوب






 الفكر

يتسم فكر د. عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح بأنه فكر وسطي ذا مرجعية إسلامية ويقبل الرأي الآخر ويرفض أي تعدي على الحريات الفردية وقد صرح من قبل بأن مصدر السلطة الحقيقية والتشريع سواء القانون أو الدستور هو الشعب ..


مناصب

    * رئيس اتحاد كلية طب قصر العيني سنة 1973.
    * رئيس اتحاد طلاب جامعة القاهرة سنة 1975.
    * الأمين العام المساعد لنقابة أطباء مصر سنة 1984.
    * أمين عام لجنة الإغاثة الإنسانية – نقابة أطباء مصر من عام 1986 وحتى عام 1989.
    * أمين عام نقابة أطباء مصر من عام 1988 إلى عام 1992.
    * أمين عام اتحاد المنظمات الطبية الإسلامية منذ تأسيسه حتى الآن.
    * الأمين العام المساعد وأمين صندوق اتحاد الأطباء منذ عام 1992 حتى عام 2004.
    * رئيس لجنة الإغاثة الطوارئ منذ إنشائها حتى الآن.
    * مدير عام مستشفيات الجمعية الطبية الإسلامية حتى عام 2004.
    * أمين عام اتحاد الأطباء العرب من مارس 2004 حتى الآن.
    * عضو بمكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين منذ عام 1987 - 21 ديسمبر 2009
    * عضو بالهيئة العليا للمجلس العربي للاختصاصات الطبيه.
    * عضو مراقب بمجلس وزراء الصحة العرب .
    * عضو المؤتمر القومي العربي.
    * عضو المؤتمر القومي الاسلامى.
    * عضو مجلس الامناء بمؤسسة القدس الدولية


 اعتقاله

اعتقل في عام 1981م فى عهد السادات بسبب موقفه من معاهدة كامب ديفد، ضمن اعتقالات سبتمبر الشهيرة، ثم حوكم في أحد قضايا المحاكم العسكرية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، حيث سجن عام 1996 لمدة 5 سنوات. وقد كان يشغل منصب الأمين العام المساعد لاتحاد الأطباء العرب قبل سجنه، وعقب خروجه وفي الانتخابات ماقبل الأخيرة لاتحاد الأطباء العرب. حصل على أصوات الأطباء لمنصب الأمين العام لاتحاد الأطباء العرب. كما اعتقل لعدة اشهر عام 2009 بسبب انتمائه لجماعة الاخوان و معارضته لنظام مبارك .


 نشاطه الحالي

اشتهر عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح وسط القوى السياسية الأخرى ووسط العديد من أفراد الإخوان المسلمين بأنه من أكثر الإخوان المنفتحين على الآخر والأكثر في نفس الوقت جرأة وشراسة في معارضة الحكومة. يصف البعض أبو الفتوح بأنه من جيل التجديد داخل الجماعة. شغل منصب عضو بمكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الاخوان المسلمين والأمين العام لاتحاد الاطباء العرب ومدير عام المستشفيات بالجمعية الطبية الإسلامية


 ترشحه للرئاسة

في عام 2011 عقب ثورة يناير اعلن الدكتور أبو الفتوح ترشحه لانتخابات الرئاسة المصرية 2011. وقوبل القرار بالترحيب من بعض القوي السياسية الا انه لاقي اعتراضا من قبل مكتب الإرشاد بجماعد الاخوان المسلمين لاعلانهم مسبقا عدم تقديم اي مرشح لانتخابات الرئاسة القادمة. وأعلن المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين أن أي عضو بالجماعة إذا أراد الترشح فعليه أن يترشح مستقلا

ثم حدث وأعلن مكتب الارشاد فصل الدكتور عبدالمنعم من المكتب نتيجه ترشيحه للرئاسه وبعد فصله من الجماعة أثناء خروجه من المكتب قال أنه يراهن على أنه سيحصل على أصوات مكتب الارشاد بل على الدكتور محمد بديع نفسه

ويذكر ان المرشد العام للاخوان المسلمين قال فى حوار تلفزيونى أنه لن يعطى له صوته له .


 اصابته في هجوم مسلح

أصيب مرشح الرئاسة المصرية المحتمل، عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح، في هجوم، الخميس 23 فبراير 2012، من قبل مجهولين. وذكرت مصادر طبية أن حالته خطيرة.ووقع الهجوم أثناء عودة أبو الفتوح من مؤتمر جماهيري عقده في محافظة المنوفية مساء الخميس

ويذكر فى حيثيات الحادث ايه تعرض لهجوم مسلح من قبل ثلاثه من المسلحين وقالت المصادر الطبيه انه حدث له ارتجاج فى المخ ولكنه تعافي منها سريعا وقد أعلن مؤخرا القبض على بعض الأشقياء الذين هاجمو الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح وثبت أن بعضهم من المسجلين الخطر وممن هربوا من السجون أثناء الأحداث اللاحقة لقيام ثورة 25 يناير



المصدر : الويكيبيديا

----------


## اليمامة

عمرو موسى 



عمرو محمد موسى من مواليد 3 أكتوبر 1936 بالقاهرة، وتنتمي عائلته إلى محافظتي القليوبية والغربية، حاصل على إجازة في الحقوق من جامعة القاهرة 1957 والتحق بالعمل بالسلك الدبلوماسي بوزارة الخارجية المصرية عام 1958.

عمل مديرا لإدارة الهيئات الدولية بوزارة الخارجية المصرية عام 1977 ومندوبا دائما لمصر لدى الأمم المتحدة عام 1990 ووزيراً للخارجية عام 1991 وأميناً عاماً للجامعة العربية عام 2001.

وهو سياسي ووزير الخارجية المصري السابق، وأمين جامعة الدول العربية العام. ولد في 1936.تخرج من كلية الحقوق، وعمل كوزير للخارجية في مصر من 1991 إلى 2001. تم انتخابه كأمين عام لجامعة الدول العربية في مايو 2001، وحتى 2011 وقد خلفه نبيل العربي.

المناصب التي تقلدها

 1958*: ملحق بوزارة الخارجية المصرية.
    * 1958 ـ 1972 : عمل بالعديد من الإدارات والبعثات المصرية ومنها البعثة المصرية لدى الأمم المتحدة
    * 1974 ـ 1977 : مستشار لدى وزير الخارجية المصري
    * 1977-1981 :1986-1990 : مدير إدارة الهيئات الدولية بوزارة الخارجية المصرية
    * 1981-1983 : مندوب مناوب لمصر لدى الأمم المتحدة بنيويورك
    * 1983-1986 : سفير مصر في الهند
    * 1990-1991 : مندوباً دائماً لمصر لدى الأمم المتحدة بنيويورك
    * 1991-2001 : وزيرا للخارجية المصرية
    * 2001-2011 : أميناً عاماً لجامعة الدول العربية
    * 2003 : عضو في اللجنة الرفيعة المستوى التابعة للأمم المتحدة المعنية بالتهديدات والتحديات والتغيير المتعلقة بالسلم والأمن الدوليين

 الأوسمة والجوائز

    * حاصل على وشاح النيل من جمهورية مصر العربية في مايو 2001
    * حاصل على وشاح النيلين من جمهورية السودان في يونيو 2001
    * حصل على عدة أوسمة رفيعة المستوى من كل من الدول التالية : الاكوادور - البرازيل - الأرجنتين - ألمانيا

الإنتخابات الرئاسية لعام 2011

طرح اسمه للترشح لمنصب رئيس مصر، لكنه لم ينف نيته الترشح لمنصب الرئاسة ولم يستبعده أيضاً، وترك المجال مفتوحاً أمام التوقعات، وقال إن من حق كل مواطن لديه القدرة والكفاءة أن يطمح لمنصب يحقق له الإسهام في خدمة الوطن". وصرح كذلك لإحدى الصحف أن الصفات الواجب توافرها في رئيس الجمهورية تنطبق أيضاً على جمال مبارك نجل الرئيس حسني مبارك، وإن صفة المواطنة وحقوقها والتزاماتها تنطبق عليّ كما يمكن أن تنطبق عليك كما يمكن أن تنطبق على جمال مبارك. كما أعرب عن تقديره "للثقة التي يعرب عنها العديد من المواطنين عندما يتحدثون عن ترشحه للرئاسة، وإعتربها ثقة محل اعتزاز لديه، وأعتبر أن بها رسالة وصلت إليه.". وقال في مقابلة نشرت في صحيفة "المصري اليوم" اليومية، الأربعاء 23-12-2009، رداً على سؤال حول اعتزامه الترشح للانتخابات "السؤال هو: هل هذا ممكن؟ والإجابة هي أن الطريق مغلق". وأضاف رداً على سؤال عما إذا كان مستعداً للترشح إذا أجري تعديل دستوري ملائم قبل الانتخابات "سوف يكون لكل حادث حديث، ولكني أقول لك إن الكثيرين جاهزون لخدمة مصر كمواطنين مصريين في ذلك المنصب أو غيره".

وأثناء ثورة 25 يناير قام عمرو موسى بزيارة لميدان التحرير حيث يعتصم شباب الثورة، وصرح بأنه يفكر بالترشح للرئاسة المصرية في الانتخابات القادمة،وقد اتخذ السيد عمرو موسى قراره النهائي بالترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية ووعد بطرح برنامجه الرئاسي فور فتح باب الترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة، وقد طالب موسى كثيراً بضرورة إنهاء الفترة الانتقالية _ فترة حكم المجلس العسكري للبلاد _ في أسرع وقت ؛إذ أن استمرار هذه الفترة الانتقالية فيه ضرر كبير على استقرار مصر وضرر على أوضاعها الاقتصادية .


المصدر : الويكيبيديا

----------


## اليمامة

محمد سليم العوا




محمد سليم العوَّا مفكر إسلامي وفقيه قانوني مصري، ولد في 22 ديسمبر 1942، الأمين العام السابق للأتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين ورئيس جمعية مصر للثقافة والحوار. أحد أبرز رواد الحوار الوطني المصري، وعضو مؤسس بالفريق العربي للحوار الإسلامي المسيحي يتميز فكره بالاعتدال والتركيز على الحوار وليس الصدام بين العالم الإسلامي والغرب. حصل على دكتوراه الفلسفة (في القانون المقارن) من جامعة لندن عام 1972.له العديد من المقالات في المجلات العلمية والمجلات الدينية والثقافية والصحف السيّارة، وشارك في عشرات المؤتمرات والندوات العلمية القانونية والإسلامية والتربوية في مختلف أنحاء العالم. شغل منصب وكيل النائب العام المصري وعيّن محاميا بهيئة قضايا الدولة بمصر وعمل أستاذا للقانون والفقه الإسلامي في عدد من الجامعات العربية، وعضو مجمع اللغة العربي بالقاهرة ومجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي بمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي، نال عدة جوائز علمية ودعوية وخيرية.وقد أعلن عن ترشحه للانتخابات المصرية لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية المقترح عقدها في يونيو 2012.


الخبرات

    * مدير مكتب محمد سليم العوَّا، محامون ومستشارون قانونيون.
    * الأمين العام السابق للاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين.
    * رئيس جمعية مصر للثقافة والحوار.
    * عضو الفريق العربي للحوار الإسلامي-المسيحي.
    * عضو مجلس أمناء المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان 1994-2000.
    * أستاذ غير متفرغ بحقوق الزقازيق 1985-1994.
    * مستشار مكتب التربية العربي لدول الخليج-الرياض-المملكة العربية السعودية 1979-1985.
    * أستاذ مشارك، ثم أستاذ الفقه الإسلامي والقانون المقارن بقسم الدراسات الإسلامية-جامعة الرياض (الملك سعود حاليا)-الرياض-المملكة العربية السعودية 1974-1979.
    * أستاذ مساعد للقانون المقارن - كلية عبد الله بايرو - جامعة أحمد وبللو كانو - نيجيريا 1972.
    * طالب بحث بقسم الدكتوراه بمدرسة الدراسات الشرقية والإفريقية - جامعة لندن 1969-1972.
    * محام بإدارة الفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الوزراء الكويتي في إعارة من هيئة قضايا الدولة المصرية 1967-1969.
    * محام في هيئة قضايا الدولة بمصر 1966-1971.
    * وكيل النائب العام 1963-1966.
    * عضو من الخارج في مجلس كلية دار العلوم بجامعة القاهرة.
    * أستاذ زائر في القانون المقارن لكلية الدراسات الاجتماعية بجامعة أم درمان الإسلامية بالسودان 1976 -1977.
    * عضو اللجنة الفنية لتعديل القوانين السودانية بما يتفق مع الشريعة الإسلامية 1977–1980.
    * ممتحن خارجي لدراسات برنامج الأنظمة (القوانين) في معهد الإدارة العامة بالرياض أعوام 1981 ،1983 ،1985 ،1986

النشاطات العلمية

من بعض نشاطاته العلمية:

    * قدم استشارات لجامعة قطر لإعداد مشروع قانونها ولائحتها التنفيذية 1982.
    * قدم استشارات لتعديل مناهج الدراسات الإسلامية والعربية لجامعة محمد الخامس بالمغرب 1985 (بالاشتراك مع الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد الهادي عبد الحليم الأستاذ بكلية التربية-جامعة عين شمس).
    * أشرف على (واشترك) في مناقشة رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه في الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون المقارن والعلوم السياسية بجامعات الرياض (الملك سعود) والإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، والقاهرة، وعين شمس.
    * عضو المجلس التنفيذي للمعهد العالمي للاقتصاد والبنوك الإسلامية 1980 (حتى انتهاء عمل المعهد في 1985).
    * عضو مجلس أمناء جامعة الخليج العربي-البحرين (ضمن ثلاث من الشخصيات العربية ذات الوزن الدولي في مجال التعليم العالي طبقًا لقانون الجامعة (1986–1989).
    * عضو المجموعة القانونية الاستشارية لبنك فيصل المصري (1985–1994).
    * عضو اللجنة الدولية لإعادة النظر في قوانين السودان الإسلامية 1986–1987 (لجنة من ثمانية من العلماء ورجال القانون شكلتها حكومة السودان-بعد إسقاط حكم الرئيس جعفر نميري - للنظر في القوانين الإسلامية واقتراح تعديلها بما يجعلها أكثر اتفاقًا مع الشريعة الإسلامية وملاءمة لواقع السودان، وقد قدمت اللجنة تقريرها إلى الحكومة السودانية وتم اعتماد توصياتها بقرار الجمعية التأسيسية في السودان).
    * عضو الجمعية الدولية للعلماء الاجتماعيين المسلمين (الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية).
    * كلف بإعداد: إعلان مكتب التربية العربي لدول الخليج لأخلاق مهنة التعليم (صدر عن مؤتمر وزراء التربية بدول الخليج) 1985.
    * شارك في إعداد وتحرير كتاب: مناهج المستشرقين في الدراسات العربية والإسلامية-المنظمة العربية للتربية والثقافة والعلوم ومكتب التربية العربي لدول الخليج 1985.
    * شارك في تحرير كتاب التربية العربية والإسلامية (وهو مرجع في ثلاثة مجلدات، يجمع أصول التربية الإسلامية ومفكريها ومدارسها، وصدر المجلد الأول منه عن المنظمة العربية للتربية والثقافة والعلوم-تونس 1987، والمجلدان الثاني والثالث عن مجمع آل البيت بالأردن ومكتب التربية العربي لدول الخليج بالرياض عام 1988.
    * شارك في إعداد وتحرير موسوعة الشروق للفكر الإسلامي (القاهرة 1993–مستمرة في الصدور).
    * شارك في تحرير موسوعة سفير الإسلامية للناشئين (القاهرة 1995–مستمرة في الصدور).
    * شارك في تحرير الموسوعة الإسلامية التركية (إستانبول 1994 مستمرة في الصدور).
    * عضو مؤسس وعضو التنفيذية لمركز دراسات العالم الإسلامي (مالطة).
    * عضو هيئة تحرير مجلة المسلم المعاصر.
    * عضو الفريق العربي للحوار الإسلامي المسيحي في الشرق الأوسط، 1994 حتى الآن.
    * محامي الدفاع عن خلية حزب الله التي تم القاء القبض عليها في مصر

النشاطات المهنية في مجال التحكيم التجاري

من نشاطاته في هذا المجال :

    * محكم معتمد لدى مركز القاهرة للتحكيم التجاري والدولي.
    * محكم معتمد في قائمة المحكمين المصرية الصادرة بقرار وزير العدل تنفيذًا للقانون رقم 27 لسنة 1994 في شأن التحكيم التجاري.
    * عمل محكمًا، ورئيسًا لهيئة التحكيم، وخبير هيئة تحكيم، أو خبير دفاع في عديد من قضايا التوفيق والتحكيم المحلية والدولية.
    * تحكيم بنك فيصل الإسلامي المصري ضد شركة مصر للسياحة، القاهرة 1985.
    * تحكيم شركة جيتكو (وكلاء تيسن للمصاعد) ضد الشركة العربية للمقاولات، القاهرة 1988.
    * تحكيم شركة إيجوث ضد شركة شيراتون العالمية (في شأن المراكب العائمة)، القاهرة 1989.
    * تحكيم شركة جيتكو (وكلاء تيسن للمصاعد) ضد شركة إنبي لخدمات البترول، القاهرة 1989.
    * تحكيم شركة إيجوث ضد شركة شيراتون العالمية (في شأن فندق شيراتون القاهرة) القاهرة 1991.
    * تحكيم بنك فيصل الإسلامي المصري ضد آيات أبو خطوة، القاهرة 1992.
    * التوفيق بين شركة فنادق ماريوت العالمية وشركة إيجوث (في شأن فندق ماريوت القاهرة) القاهرة 1992.
    * التوفيق بين شركة إيجوث ونادي البحر الأبيض المتوسط (في شأن فندق عمر الخيام بالقاهرة) القاهرة 1992.
    * تحكيم الناغي ضد الناغي، جدة 1990 ولندن 1992.
    * American House Spining Inc.–V–American Schlafhorst Inc, Atlanta and South Carolina, U.S.A 1992
    * تحكيم شركة جيتكو (وكلاء تيسن للمصاعد) ضد شركة سورتكس-فرنسا، زيوريخ 1993.
    * تحكيم الشركة المصرية العربية للمقاولات ضد هيئة مياه القاهرة، القاهرة 1993.
    * تحكيم شركة الفنادق المصرية ضد شركة وينا الدولية للفنادق (بشأن فندق النيل)، القاهرة 1993.
    * تحكيم شركة جروبي ضد شركة إيرست لخدمات الفنادق والمطاعم، القاهرة 1994.
    * تحكيم شركة الحجاز للتنمية ضد شركة الأندلس والحجاز للمقاولات، الإسكندرية 1994.
    * تحكيم الشركة المصرية العربية للمقاولات ضد الهيئة العامة للمياه والصرف الصحي بالقاهرة، القاهرة 1994.
    * تحكيم شركة إدارة المركز الدولي للتجارة في دبي ضد سمو حاكم دبي، أمستردام، دبي، لندن 1994 و1995.
    * تحكيم الشركة الدولية للخدمات الملاحية ضد بنك الفجيرة الوطني، لندن 1995.
    * تحكيم شركة الفنادق المصرية ضد شركة وينا الدولية للفنادق (فندق الأقصر) القاهرة، 1996.
    * تحكيم شركة إيجوث ضد شركة أوبروي (حول فندق مينا هاوس أوبروي) القاهرة 1996.
    * تحكيم شركة الفنادق المصرية ضد شركة هلنان العالمية (فندق شبرد وفلسطين) القاهرة، 1997.
    * تحكيم شركة الفنادق المصرية ضد شركة إيفادكو (فندق شهر زاد) القاهرة، 1997.
    * تحكيم شركة إيفادكو ضد شركة الفنادق المصرية، القاهرة، 1998-1999.
    * تحكيم شركة شيراتون العالمية ضد شركة إيجوث حول الفنادق العائمة، القاهرة 1999.
    * تحكيم شركة إيجوث ضد شركة شيراتون العالمية حول مخصص الإحلال والتجديد، القاهرة 1999.
    * تحكيم شركة الإسكندرية للأنفاق ضد شركة فونديشن إنجينيرنج، القاهرة، 1999.
    * تحكيم مجموعة شركات الفايد (محمد الفايد وشركاه) ضد سمو حاكم دبي، كوبنهاجن ولندن ودبي 1998–1999.

 مؤلفاته العربية

من المؤلفات والبحوث المنشورة باللغة العربية :

    * في النظام السياسي للدولة الإسلامية، الطبعة الأولى 1975، الطبعة السابعة 1989، دار الشروق.
    * في أصول النظام الجنائي الإسلامي، الطبعة الأولى 1979، الطبعة الثانية 1983، دار المعارف بمصر.
    * تفسير النصوص الجنائية، دار عكاظ، جدة 1981.
    * الأقباط والإسلام : حوار 1987، دار الشروق 1987.
    * العبث بالإسلام في حرب الخليج، الزهراء للإعلام العربي 1990.
    * الأزمة السياسية والدستورية في مصر (1987 - 1990، الزهراء للإعلام العربي 1991).
    * أزمة المؤسسة الدينية في مصر، دار الشروق، 1998.
    * الحق في التعبير، قراءة في قضية د. نصر أبو زيد، دار الشروق، 1998.
    * الفقه الإسلامي في طريق التجديد، الطبعة الثانية، المكتب الإسلامي، بيروت 1998.
    * طارق البشري فقيهاً، دار الوفاء، القاهرة، 1999.
    * الإسلاميون والمرأة، دار الوفاء، القاهرة، 2000.
    * شخصيات ومواقف عربية ومصرية، دار المعرفة، بيروت 2004.
    * النظام السياسي في الإسلام، سلسلة حوارات لقرن جديد مع دكتور برهان غليون، دار الفكر، دمشق 2004.
    * بين الآباء والأبناء، تجارب واقعية، نهضة مصر، القاهرة 2004.
    * أسرتنا بين الدين والخلق، دار المعرفة، بيروت 2008.
    * دراسات في قانون التحكيم، دار الكتب القانونية - مصر القاهرة - المحلة الكبرى 2009.

 الجوائز والانجازات

    * جائزة حاكم عجمان للشخصيات العالمية والدعوية، عام 2000.

 ترشحه للرئاسة

أعلن الدكتور محمد سليم العوا عن ترشحه للانتخابات المصرية لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية 2012 في مؤتمر صحفي بعد مطالبات عدة من قبل مؤيديه ومحبيه.




> أعلن الدكتور محمد سليم العوا، المفكر الإسلامي، ترشحه رسميا لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية في الانتخابات القادمة، في مؤتمر جماهيري حاشد، نظمته جمعية مصر للثقافة والحوار، وسط حضور المئات من أنصاره، وتواجد مكثف لوسائل الإعلام المصرية والعربية.
> 
> وأكد العوا أنه قرر الاستجابة لحملة مطالبته بالترشح، بعد أن كان يرى ضرورة عدم التعجل في الترشيح، حيث أكدت حملته أنهم متأخرون في التحرك، لأن المصريين محتارون ويريدون أن يحددوا من الآن مرشحهم للرئاسة، حتى يبدأ التحرك لدعمه مبكرا.
> وقال العوا: "كنت أنتظر طرح أحد المرشحين لبرنامج يناسب المرحلة، أو صدور قانون تنظيم الانتخابات الرئاسية، لعل الأمور تنتهي إلى أقل من هذا الابتلاء، كنت أفضل أن أكون جنديا لهذا الوطن، ويكفيني الله مسألة الرئاسة التي أدرك خطورتها تماما"، وأضاف، "وجدت أنني لم أكن أؤدي حق من كانوا يدعونني لقبول الترشيح، لأنه ليس هناك تعارض بين أن أعلن ترشحي اليوم، وبين أن نترشح رسميا بعد فتح باب الترشيح وإقرار هذه القوانين".
> 
> وحدد العوا خطواته المقبلة، بقوله: "سنعمل لكي ننجح في إعادة البناء المصري إلى مكانته السابقة، كي نعود إلى الوضع الطبيعي الذي إذا قالت فيه مصر سكت الجميع، وإذا سكتت توقف العالم منتظرا كلمتها"، وأضاف، "سنعمل ليشعر كل مصري بواجبه نحو بلده أكثر من شعور بحقوقه فيها، آن للمصريين بعد 11 فبراير أن يستعيدوا مكانتهم، وينقذوا وطنهم من الهوة التي أوقعته فيها حكومات طاغية فاسدة ملعونة".
> 
> وشدد العوا على أن المنافسة بين من أعلنوا الترشح للمنصب هي منافسة بين مشروعات يظن بعضهم أنه يقدم من خلالها الخير للبلاد وهو يقدم الشر، وقال: "نستمع حتى الآن إلى أمنيات وتطلعات ووعود لا يستطيع مقدموها أن يوفوا بها، فهي تقدم بغير طائل وتقدم بغير طلب".
> 
> وفي سياق متصل، أكد المهندس محمد مصطفى، القيادي بحملة دعم ترشيح العوا، أن الحملة تمكنت حتى الآن من جمع 15 ألف توقيع لدعم ترشيحه للرئاسة، كما تطوع بالحملة حتى الآن 1300 مصري، حيث ينتظر أن تنطلق الحملة في نشاطات واسعة خلال هذا الأسبوع، حيث سيتولى الدكتور محمد عمر، مدير فريق زدني للتنمية البشرية إدارة الحملة رسميا.



بالفيديو: العوا يعلن رسميا ترشحه للرئاسة





من أقواله


	- الفقه المعاصر يجمع على أن الجزية والذمة انتهت. 	




	- لا أقبل أن يكون رئيس مصر يتبع إدارة خارجية. 	




	- ليس في الإسلام دولة دينية. 	




	- أخطر قضية تواجة مصر هي الفتنة الطائفية. 	



	- الحوادث الطائفية أصلها غير ديني. 	




	- نحتاج إلى احياء اقتصادي كامل يتبعه التعليم. 	



	- مصر إذا تكلمت استمع العالم وإذا سكتت إنتظر العالم. 	



	- الشعب المصري شعب عظيم وضاع حقة بالقهر. 	



	- الثورة في مصر أسقطت الحاكم الظالم وتريد أن تأتي بحاكم عادل. 	



	- معاهدة كامب ديفد لم تعط لمصر أي شيء إيجابي. 	



	- مصر لا تستطيع التخلي عن القضية الفلسطنية. 	



	- أبسط الحقوق الفلسطنية هي العودة لحدود 1967. 	



	-سأقسم صوتي لخمس أقسام وأعطيه لخمس أشخاص ولكن هذا سيصبح باطلا لذا سأعطيه لشخص واحد فقط.

المصدر : الويكيبيديا

----------


## اليمامة

حمدين صباحى



حمدين صباحي (5 يوليو 1954 بلطيم، كفر الشيخ ) هو سياسي مصري يرأس حزب الكرامة ومرشّح لرئاسة الجمهورية بانتخابات 2011. ناصري الميول ومعارض برلماني سابق.

النشأة

ولد صباحي في مدينة بلطيم في محافظة كفر الشيخ بمصر في 5 يوليو عام 1954.


 بداية مسيرته السياسية

درس الثانوية بـ«مدرسة الشهيد جلال الدسوقي»، حيث أسّس رابطة الطلاب الناصرِيين وتولّى موقع الأمين فيها. انتخبه زملائه رئيساً لاتحاد طلاب «مدرسة بلطيم الثانوية». نال شهادة الأوّل على دفعته ثمّ التحق بكلية الإعلام بجامعة القاهرة حيث شارك في مظاهرات طلابية مطالبة بمحاربة الاحتلال الصهيونى لاسترجاع سيناء.[بحاجة لمصدر] وفي أعقاب نصر أكتوبر 73 اقتنع أن السادات يقود ردة على ثورة يوليو ومكتسباتها التي جناها الشعب المصري، فبادروا بتأسيس «نادي الفكر الناصري» بجامعة القاهرة والذي نما وتوسع في جامعات مصر وصولاً لتأسيس اتحاد أندية الفكر الناصري بجامعات مصر الذي كان أحد أهم المؤسسات الناصرية التي نقلت المشروع الناصري من موقع السلطة إلى موقع المعارضة الجماهيرية ضد أنور السادات وسياساته.

انتُخب رئيساً لاتحاد طلاب كلية الاعلام (1975 – 1976) وصُعّد نائباً لرئيس الاتحاد العام لطلاب مصر (1975 – 1977). ولعب من خلال تلك المواقع القيادية أدوارا هامة ومؤثرة، فقد كان حريصا على أن تكون جريدة «الطلاب» التي كان يرأس تحريرها صوتا معبرا عن الحركة الطلابية الوطنية بمختلف انتماءاتها وتوجهاتها، كما ساهم بدور بارز في حشد جهود الحركة الطلابية للضغط من أجل إصدار لائحة طلابية ديمقراطية، وهو ما نجحوا فيه بإصدار قرار جمهوري يرضخ لإرادة الطلاب بإعمال لائحة 1976 الطلابية.

أتاح تولية منصب نائب رئيس اتحاد الطلاب أن يلتقي بأنور السادات في حوار تلفزيوني، انتقد فيه بجُرأة أداء السادات في أمور عدّة، منها السّعي لتوقيع اتفاقية كامب ديفيد قبل أن تُـوقَّـع.[بحاجة لمصدر]

حُرم حمدين من التعيين في الجامعة أو الصحف القومية أو الإذاعة والتلفزيون، بقرار من السادات، ورفض تقديم التِـماس للمسؤولين لرفع قرار حظر تعيينه. كما رفض عروضًا كثيرة للسّـفر للخارج، وفضّـل أن يُـناضل داخل الوطن.

في أحداث 17 و18 يناير 1979، والتي عُـرفت بـانتفاضة الشعب المصري ضد حكم السادات، كان حمدين أصغر مُـعتقل سياسي في تلك الآونة، وكان بصُـحبته في الزنزانة الكاتب محمد حسنين هيكل.[بحاجة لمصدر]

اعتُـقل مرات عديدة، منها عند قيامه بقيادة مظاهرة سنة 1997 مع فلاحي مصر، الذين أضيروا من قانون العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر، وهو القانون الذي شرّد ملايين الفلاحين الفقراء من أرضهم، في عودة صريحة لنظام الإقطاع من جديد.

تكرر اعتقاله وهو نائب في مجلس الشعب، وبدون رفع حصانته سنة 2003، في انتفاضة الشعب المصري ضدّ النظام المصري المؤيِّـد لغزو العراق، وقد قاد حمدين تلك المظاهرات في ميدان التحرير وحرّض على ضرب المصالح الأمريكية، حتى تتوقّـف ضربها هي عن ضرب الشعب العراقي.

نائب في مجلس الشعب 10 سنوات، (دورة 2000 - 2005)، عن دائرة البُـرُلُّـس والحامول ورئيس تحرير جريدة الكرامة الأسبوعية، التي تصدُر كل ثلاثاء. - يُـعد الآن في مصر واحدًا، من ركائز وقيادات الحركة الوطنية المصرية، التي ترفع شعار التغيير والإصلاح في مصر، وهو عضو سابق في مجلس نقابة الصحفيين المصريين. - ساهم صباحى في تجربة تأسيس الحزب الاشتراكي العربي، مع المرحوم فريد عبد الكريم، ثم تأسيس الحزب العربي الناصري، الذي كان ورِفاقه من أهمّ سواعِـد بنائه وقيادته لسنوات، حتى اصطدموا بالخِـلاف مع السيطرة على الحزب وعدم ديمقراطيته، إضافة إلى سعيهم لتقديم الفكرة الناصرية من خلال منظورها الوطني، للأشمل والأعمق، فقرّروا تأسيس حزب الكرامة، الذي رغم عدم الموافقة عليه من جانب لجنة "الأحزاب" الحكومية، إلا أنه نجح في أن يكون له وزنه ووجوده وشرعيته على الساحة السياسية في مصر.


شارك رِفاقه في مسيرة نِـضال قانوني طويلة من أجل تأسيس جريدة الكرامة، التي صدرت في نهايات عام 2005، ويتولى صباحي موقع رئيس تحريرها.

وفي الانتخابات البرلمانية عام 2005 التي خاضها في إطار القائمة الوطنية لمرشحي التغيير، ضرب فيها أهالى دائرته نموذجا للمقاومة المدنية السلمية ضد ممارسات النظام القمعية لإسقاط صباحى، فابتكروا أساليب بسيطة لتجاوز حصار الشرطة للجان الانتخاب، وسهروا على حراسة صناديق الانتخابات، وكانت مأساة تلك الانتخابات سقوط الشهيد جمعة الزفتاوي برصاص الشرطة المصرية بالإضافة إلى عشرات الجرحى الذين أصيبوا دفاعا عن حقهم في الحفاظ على مقعد برلمانى ينحاز لمصالحهم ويعبر عنهم. وبفضل الشهيد جمعة الزفتاوى واستبسال أهالى بلطيم والبرلس والحامول انتصر حمدين صباحي في تلك المعركة، وفرض الأهالى إرادتهم للمرة الثانية فكان نائبهم في مجلس الشعب المصري 2005 هو حمدين صباحي.


 مواقف حمدين النضالية

- 1977 في لقاء أنور السادات مع الطلاب, قام حمدين صباحي وانتقد فيه بجُـرأة أداء السادات في أمور عدّة، منها السّـعي لتوقيع اتفاقية كامب ديفيد قبل أن تُـوقَّـع وكانت نتيجة ذلك حرمان حمدين من التعيين في الجامعة أو وسائل الإعلام الحكومية بقرار من أنور السادات ورفض حمدين صباحي تقديم التماس على هذا القرار

- في عام 1990 ومع بدء الحرب على العراق بمشاركة قوات مصرية وعربية على خلفية غزو الكويت، اندلعت انتفاضة الشارع المصري وفى القلب منه الحركة الطلابية وعلى رأسها اتحاد أندية الفكر الناصرى، وكان حمدين من قادة تلك المظاهرات الغاضبة وجرى اعتقاله على أثرها

- في عام 1993 وعقب القائه خطبة سياسية داخل جامعة القاهرة انطلقت مظاهرات طلابية حاشدة فجرى تدبير محاولة أمنية غادرة لاغتيال حمدين في مطاردة بالسيارات لكنه نجا بحمد الله عز وجل، فلفقت له السلطة تهمة مقاومة السلطات والشروع في قتل ضابط وهى التهمة التي برأه منها قضاء مصر الشامخ

- في عام 1997 جاء قانون العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر ا أوائل الموجات الجماهيرية التي اندفعت إلى ميدان التحرير في انتفاضة شعبية ضد غزو هذا وامتدت إلى جميع محافظات وجامعات مصر.ومع تصاعد رد الفعل الشعبي الغاضب وضد موقف النظام المصري المتخاذل ,جرت موجة اعتقالات للنشطاء ووصل الأمر للاعتداء على حمدين صباحى واعتقاله رغم تمتعه بالحصانة البرلمانية

- اواخر عام 2004 تأسست حركة كفاية وكان حمدين صباحى واحدا من مؤسسيها وقادتها. لعبت "حركة كفاية" دورا هاما ومحوريا في كسر حاجز الخوف وتجاوز الخطوط الحمراء في الكثير من قضايا الوطن، وجاء ذلك متسقا تماما مع أفكار حمدين صباحى ورفاقه وطموحاتهم

- عام 2008 كان أول نائب برلمانى ينجح في إثارة قضية تصدير الغاز المصري للكيان الصهيونى داخل البرلمان

- أيضا في عام 2008 كان أول نائب برلماني مصري يكسِـر الحصار الذي تفرِضه قوات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي على غزة، ودخل والتقى بعض قيادات حماس وأبلغهم دعم الشعب المصري لهم.

- اشترك حمدين في كل المظاهرات التي قامت ضد ظلم واستبداد النظام مثل مظاهرة عابدين ضد التوريث ومظاهرة الشارع لنا.. كما شارك حمدين في قلب أحداث انتفاضة العطش في البرلس ومع عمال المحلةٍ مؤيدا مطالبهم في إضراب 6 أبريل، داعما لنضال واعتصام موظفي الضرائب العقارية وحقهم في نقابة مستقلة، منتصرا لمطالب وحقوق عمال شركة طنطا للكتان وعمال آمنسيتو وسالمكو، كما سعى لحل مشكلة أهالى طوسون، متابعا ومستقبلا للصيادين المصريين المختطفين عقب تحرير أنفسهم وعودتهم، مدافعا جسورا عن مطلب الحد الأدنى للأجور لموظفى وعمال مصر، ومتضامنا مع كل مظاهرة أو اعتصام لعمال أو موظفين أو مواطنين يرفعون صوتهم للمطالبة بحقوقهم

- 2010 تم إسقاط حمدين صباحي بالتزوير في انتخابات مجلس الشعب وانسحب حمدين صباحي من الانتخابات احتجاجا على التزوير


حمدين صباحي في ثورة 25 يناير

قاد مظاهرة في بلطيم يوم 2011 ثم قرر العودة إلى القاهرة فورا مع تصاعد الأحداث يومى 26 و27، وقاد مظاهرات الغضب في يوم 28 انطلاقا من مسجد مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين، ومع بدء الاعتصام في ميدان التحرير والذي استمر لمدة 18 يوم أيقن حمدين أن النصر قريب وسلم راية القيادة تماما للشعب ومطالبه وأهداف ثورته، ولم يرغب في الظهور السياسي والإعلامي واكتفى بتبني أهداف الثورة كاملة في كل تصريحاته واجتماعاته وجلساته، ورفض التورط في حوارات ما قبل تنحي مبارك ملتزما برأي الجماهير الثائرة.

كان كثيرا ما يرفض الأحاديث الإعلامية، بل ورفض أحيانا التواجد في ميدان التحرير عندما كان يستشعر أن ذلك سيجعله يبدو وكأنه يسعى لدور أو قيادة، وكان بين اليوم والآخر يذهب إلى ميدان التحرير ليشارك الثوار ويتواجد في كل المظاهرات المليونية التي تمت في تلك الأيام. وفي يوم الجمعة 11 فبراير تواجد صباحى في ميدان التحرير قبل ساعات من خطاب التنحي وانطلق فور انتهاء الخطاب يحتفل مع جماهير الشعب المصري ويهتف في قلب الميدان (الشعب يريد بناء النظام).


عندما أعلن حمدين ترشحه وبرنامجه..




> أعلن حمدين صباحي رئيس حزب الكرامة عقد مؤتمر صحفي ظهر الأربعاء القادم بمقر نقابة الصحفيين للإعلان عن برنامجه الانتخابي لرئاسة الجمهورية .وقال صباحى إنه سيقوم خلال المؤتمر بطرح الخطوط العامة لبرنامجه الانتخابي.
> وكان مؤيدو صباحي قد دشنوا عدة صفحات تحمل اسمه علي موقع "الفيس بوك" لمساعدته في جمع 30 ألف توقيع من المواطنين لتزكية المرشحين وهوما تنص عليه التعديلات الدستورية التي تحدد طرق الترشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية.
> وعن سبب تأييدهم لصباحي أكدوا أنه واحد من أبناء الشعب المصري الذي عاش طوال حياته مدافعا عن حقوق المصريين في الديمقراطية والحياة الكريمة والعدل الاجتماعي والاستقلال الوطني، حيث تربى بين الفلاحين والصيادين وانحاز للعمال والفقراء وآمن بأن الشعب هو القائد والمعلم، وظل في مسيرة نضاله الطويلة منذ السبعينات واثقا أن الشعب المصري قادر على التغيير والثورة والنصر .
> وقالوا :"إذا كنا اليوم نقدم حمدين صباحي كمرشح رسمي لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، فهو كان أحد الأسماء المطروحة دائما من كل من يعرفونه كبديل عن النظام السابق، وقد طرح اسمه كأحد المرشحين المحتملين لانتخابات الرئاسة في 2005 لكنه رفض خوضها في ظل التعديلات الدستورية المعيبة والمزيفة ورفض أن يكون جزءا من ديكور يمنح شرعية لانتخابات النظام السابق






> قال إنه سيعين 3 نواب يمثلون التيار الاسلامي واليساري والقبطي
> 
> قال حمدين صباحي والمرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، إنه لن يأتي رئيسا لكي يحارب إسرائيل وإنما مهمته الاولي ستكون محاربة الفقر والبطالة والفساد، مشيرا انه لا يريد لمصر أن تدخل في حروب تستنزف طاقاتها، وانه يحترم كل الاتفاقيات التي وقعتها مصر ولكن من حق الشعب أن يراجعها وأن يستفتي عليها، في اشارة لمعاهدة السلام مع إسرائيل، إلا أنه أكد أن أول قرار سيتخذه لو أصبح رئيسا سيكون وقف تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل.
> 
> وأكد صباحي أنه يكره اتفاقية "كامب ديفيد" لأن المكاسب التي حصلت عليها مصر من ورائها لاتساوي دماء الشهداء، مشيراً إلى أنه سيعيد النظر في الاتفاقية من خلال استفتاء شعبي،بحسب تقارير محلية السبت.
> 
> وقال صباحي إن أول قرار سيتخذه لو أصبح رئيسا سيكون وقف تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل، موضحا أن القرار المصري لن يأتي بعد اليوم من البيت الابيض أو الكنيست الاسرائيلي، وستكون سيادة مصر نابعة من ارادة المصريين.
> 
> وأضاف صباحي أنه فور توليه الرئاسة سيعين 3 نواب يمثلون التيار الاسلامي والليبرالي واليساري والقبطي، مؤكدا انه سيتعاون مع المدارس السياسية الاربعة في مصر لكي تتوحد مصر وحول الدولة وصياغتها، وتابع قائلا "اننا نسعي إلى الدولة المدنية ونرفض الدينية والعلمانية".
> ...





> وأكد "صباحى" خلال المؤتمر الشعبى" حماية الثورة " بمنشأة ناصر والذى أداره الإعلامى سمير عمر، أن غدا سيأتى دور من أفسد فى هذا البلد وعلى رأسهم مبارك وفتحى سرور ، موجها رسالة إلى الشعب قائلا: "اطمئنوا واسكنوا هواجسكم ولا تجعلوهم يبثون الخوف فى قلوبكم"، مؤكدا أن جميع الفاسدين سيقفون أمام المحكمة حتى يقول القضاء كلمته.
> 
> ووصف صباحى المواطن المصرى بعد أحداث ثورة يناير بأنه "سيد مصيره"، وأنه لن يستعبد بعد اليوم، مؤكدا أنه لا يقبل "أن يكون بيننا من يعذب داخل السجون أو يزور صوته فى الانتخابات، ووعد بأن يكون لكل مواطن 5 أفدنة من حقه استصلاحها وتملكه










المصدر : الوكيبيديا واليوم السابع

----------


## اليمامة

هشام البسطويسى 





هشام محمد عثمان البسطويسي، قاضي مصري ونائب رئيس محكمة النقض، حصل على ليسانس الحقوق عام 1976 من جامعة القاهرة متزوج من السيدة ألفت صلاح السهلي وله ثلاثة أبناء محمد خريج هندسة، أحمد طالب بالصف الثالث حقوق فرنسي، ومصطفى يدرس في عامه الأول بنفس الكلية


حياته العملية

في 23 مايو عام 1951 ولد هشام محمد عثمان البسطويسي، على عكس الأطفال لم يكن يحلم بأن يصبح ضابطاً ؛ وإنما أن يعمل بالقانون مثل أبيه المحامي، وهو ما تحقق عام 1976 بتخرجه من كلية الحقوق جامعة القاهرة. أثناء تدربه بمكتب أستاذه المحامي صلاح السهلي تعرف على حب عمره ورفيقة دربه ألفت صلاح السهلي، فتزوجها وسافرا إلى الإسكندرية حيث بدأ حياته العملية كوكيل نيابة بالجمرك.

ثمان سنوات قضياها تنقل فيها من نيابة الجمرك لنيابة الأحداث ثم قاضي بالمحكمة الجزئية، وخلالها رزقا بثلاثة أبناء محمد، وأحمد، ومصطفى، في عام 1988 رجعت الأسرة إلى القاهرة ليعمل البسطويسي في نيابة النقض ويقضي بها عشرة سنوات حتى عام 1998 عندما اختارته الجمعية العمومية لمحكمة النقض – عدا واحد – مستشاراً لمحكمة النقض، وفي عام 2000 تم ترقيته بفضل تقاريره القضائية الممتازة إلى نائب رئيس محكمة النقض .

ثلاثون عاماً من العمل القضائي لم يوجه فيها للبسطويسي أي إنذار أو لفت نظر حتى تم إحالته للتحقيق الجنائي بقرار من وزير العدل مطعون عليه، وإجراءات قانونية انتهت بتوجيه اللوم إليه في 18 مايو الماضي، في الوقت الذي تشهد فيه تقاريره القضائية فضلاً عن شهادات زملائه ورؤسائه بانضباطه في العمل وانحيازه الدائم لكلمة الحق.

في عام 1992 أعير البسطويسي للعمل في الإمارات، وهناك قاد أول إضراب للقضاة المصريين احتجاجاً على وقف قاضيين مصريين عن العمل، وشاركه في الإضراب الذي استمر 25 يوماً صديق عمره المستشار محمود مكي، والمستشارين ناجي دربالة، وسيد عمر، وأحمد سليمان، وكانوا وقتها وكلاء نيابة خضر العود، لكنهم رغم كل الضغوط رفضوا فض الإضراب إلا بعد إعادة القاضيين المصريين إلى العمل، والالتزام بكل شروط القضاة المصريين، وبعد أشهر قلائل من الأزمة يحقق وكيل النيابة هشام البسطويسي في واقعة سكر بين في الطريق العام " وعندما يتدخل الأمير للعفو عن المتهم يرفض البسطويسي ويكتب على أمر العفو العالي كلمة الحق (لا شفاعة في حد) ويحول المتهم إلى المحكمة، لم يثنيه عن قراره الخوف من السلطان أو الرغبة في المال والجاه، فكلمة الحق أحق بأن تتبع.

ومضت سنوات الإعارة الأربع ليعود بعدها إلى القاهرة دون التجديد لعامين كما هو معمول به في الوسط القضائي، والطريف أنه لم يعر البسطويسي بعدها لأي مكان أخر في الوقت الذي يعار فيه أصحاب الحظوة مرتين وثلاثة.

قاضي المنصة

ثلاثون عاماً من العمل القضائي لم يشرف فيها البسطويسي على انتخاباتهم "النزيهة قدر الإمكان" كما يقولون، المزورة كما نحن متأكدون إلا مرة واحدة في الثمانينات، في دائرة مينا البصل، كان وكيلاً للنيابة وقتها، مشرفاً في اللجنة العامة بصحبة القاضي محمد بيومي درويش، وإزاء التدخلات الأمنية والتلاعب في الصناديق قرر القاضيان – بسطويسي ودرويش – إلغاء الانتخابات في الدائرة، ورغم كل الضغوط التي مارسها وزير العدل ومجلس القضاء الأعلى وتلويحهم لهما بالتفتيش القضائي إلا أنهما لم يرضخا للضغوط ولجئا إلى نادي القضاة بالإسكندرية، ومن يومها لم يتم انتداب المستشار هشام البسطويسي للإشراف على أي انتخابات.

كما لم ينتدب لوزارة أو شركة لأداء عمل غير قضائي، فللانتدابات ومزاياها أصحابها، وحتى عندما جاء دوره للانتداب لمحكمة القيم؛ اعتذر عنه رافضاً بذلك زيادة في المرتب الشهري قدرها 1200 جنيه، لكن القاضي الحر أقر في اعتذاره المكتوب أنه "لا يشرفني العمل في محكمة استثنائية طالب القضاة مراراً بإلغائها"

في عام 2003 تقضي محكمة النقض برئاسة المستشار حسام الغرياني وعضوية المستشار هشام البسطويسي ببطلان نتائج انتخابات دائرة الزيتون – دائرة د.زكريا عزمي – بموجب الطعنين 959، 949 لسنة 2000، ويؤشر المستشار فتحي خليفة رئيس النقض على النسخة الأصلية للقرار بتعييب إجراءات التحقيق والقرار الصادر فيهما طالباً إعادة عرض الطعنين، فترد المحكمة بذات التشكيل في فبراير 2004 تعقيب رئيس محكمة النقض على الحكم في الطعن الانتخابي لأنه لا صفة له فيما يطلبه، " فلا صفة لرئيس المحكمة في التعقيب عليها أو إملاء طريق معين للتحقيق، أو توجيه الدائرة أو أحد أعضائها في شأنها".

فتش عن الرجل تحت الوسام

كأي مواطن مصري بسيط ينتظر البسطويسي أخر الشهر بفارغ الصبر، فبعد ثلاثين عاماً من العمل لا يملك سيارة خاصة أو شاليه في مارينا وإنما يقضي المصيف في شقة والده بالإسكندرية، ولا يملك إلا شقته في 10 ش توفيق وهبي بمدينة نصر، أما ثروته فهي أبنائه الثلاثة محمد وأحمد ومصطفى.


 خلافه مع النظام

أدرك النظام المخلوع أن المستشار البسطويسي ليس من النوعية التي يستطيع شرائها بالمال أو بالامتيازات الأخرى، فقرر اللجوء إلي وسائل قذرة في محاولة للضغط عليه وإثنائه عن طريقه الصحيح، ففي أحد المرات حاول خطفه عن طريق إحدى السيدات التي أدعت أنها في حاجة شديدة لمساعدته وترغب في لقائه وعن تلك الواقعة يقول المستشار البسطويسي: "أثناء اعتصام القضاة الشهير بالنادي تضامنا مع إحالتي والمستشار محمود مكي للمحاكمة بسبب فضحنا التزوير والتلاعب في نتيجة الانتخابات البرلمانية، حاولوا تلفيق قضية دعارة لي من أجل تصويري وتهديدي بالفضيحة، وبدأت القصة باتصال هاتفي من سيدة معروفة حاليا، وكنت موجودا مع زملائنا في نادي القضاة، وطلبت مقابلتي لأمر مهم، فرفضت تماما مقابلتها في أي مكان بخلاف صالون النادي أو بمنزلي أمام زوجتي وأولادي، لكنها فضلت مقابلتي في النادي، وبالفعل قابلتها، وعندما دخلت للنادي، ورأت بعينيها الاعتصام والجو داخل النادي بكل ما فيه من زخم وحياة وإصرار وقوة، أجهشت بالبكاء، وعندما اندهشت أفضت لي بأنها مكلفة باستدراجي إلى خارج أبواب وأسوار النادي، على أن يقوم بعض الأشخاص العاملين بجهات أمنية، بخطفي عن طريق تخديري بحسب ما قالت لي السيدة، وعندما سألتها عما سيحدث بعد ذلك، قالت إنهم كانوا سيصورونني عاريا في أوضاع مخلة معها دون أن تظهر هي في الصور أو الفيديو على ما أذكر لأني سألتها هل قبلت أن تفضح نفسها في الصور، وعندما سألتها لماذا صارحتني بهذا المخطط، قالت إنها لا تعرف السبب وراء ذلك، لكن ما رأته في النادي أثر فيها،، واتفقت معها على أن أخرج معها إلى السلالم الخارجية للنادي، ثم أفتعل معها مشاجرة حتى لا تتهم بأنها فشلت في مهمتها أو يشكوا فيها"

لم يسلم المستشار البسطويسي من الإيذاء، فقد كان مراقبا طوال الوقت حتى في بيته ،فقد اكتشف جهاز تنصت متناهي الصغر داخل صالون منزله، في المكان الذي يلتقي فيه بأصدقائه وضيوفه من القضاة أو الصحفيين أو كاميرات التليفزيونات المحلية والعالمية ،وقد اكتشف ذلك بعدما قام أحد الأشخاص بنقل تفاصيل مكالمة له مع أحد أصدقائه من الدبلوماسيين وبتفتيش المكان عثر على الجهاز وتخلص منه. ووصلت الممارسات والمضايقات إلى حد أنهم كانوا يتصلون بهم على تليفون المنزل من أرقام غريبة ومن المحافظات، وكانوا يسبونهم بأفظع الشتائم، كما كانوا يتسلمون رسائل تحوى ألفاظا وعبارات قذرة.

كانت آخر تلك المحاولات إجبار وزير العدل الأسبق المستشار محمود أبو الليل كما أعترف هو في حوار صحفي على توقيع قرار إحالة البسطويسي ومكي للمحاكمة في 2006م وهي القضية التي حصل فيها البسطويسي علي عقوبة اللوم، بعدها أكد الوزير أن لحظة توقيعه على قرار إحالة البسطويسى للتأديب أسوأ لحظات حياته، لأنه أجبر على ذلك بعد أن تلقى اتصالا من زكريا عزمي قائلا: "الرئيس يخبرك بضرورة إحالتهما للتأديب ودي تعليمات ولازم تتنفذ"


 ترشحه للرئاسة

يقوم المستشار هشام البسطويسي بجولات وزيارات ميدانية في كافة أنحاء الجمهورية ضمن حملته لترشحه لانتخابات الرئاسة.




> القاهرة - أعلن المستشار هشام البسطويسي نائب رئيس محكمة النقض عن ترشحه لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية، عقب اجراء التعديلات الدستورية الجديدة المقرر الاستفتاء عليها في 19 مارس الجاري، وفي حالة انطباق شروط الترشح عليه.
> 
> وقال البسطاويسي في حواره ببرنامج القاهرة اليوم الذي يقدمه الإعلامي عمر أديب إنه ينتوي الترشح للرئاسة في الانتخابات المقبلة.





> المستشار هشام البسطاويسى: برنامجى الانتخابى ينطلق من الشريعة الإسلامية والحرية السياسية وحقوق الإنسان.. وتشجيع الاستثمار وبناء الصعيد وسأراجع عقد تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل
> قال المستشار هشام البسطاويسى المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية إن ثورة25 يناير كانت بداية مرحلة جديدة فى تاريخ النضال المتواصل للشعب العربى فى مصر من أجل الحرية، والكرامة الإنسانية ،والعدالة، الاجتماعية هذه التجربة الثورية التى أذهلت العالم بسلميتها، وإنسانيتها.
> وأوضح البسطاويسى أن الفساد استطاع أن يتغلغل فى كل الطبقات المصرية، وفى كل الوظائف حتى طال قدر من قضاة مصر، فالفساد كان يمارس ألوانا من الاستغلال للثروة المصرية بعدما استطاع السيطرة على الحكم وترويضه لخدمته، وضاعف من خطورة المواجهة الثورية لهذه القوى، لافتا إلى أن كثير من المثقفين والقيادات السياسية قد جذبتها الامتيازات الطبقية.
> وقال البسطاويسى أثناء لقائه بنخبة من المثقفين والإعلاميين، والقوى الوطنية بأسيوط قبل لقائه الجماهيرى إنها امتصت قدرة على الصمود بل استخدمتها بعد ذلك فى خداعا لجماهير تحت وهم الديمقراطية المزيفة، والانتخابات المزورة، كما حاولت السلطة استمالة الجيش، وقواته، ولكن لم تستطع لتضرب القوات المسلحة كعادتها أروع الأمثلة الوطنية والانحياز لصالح الشعب.
> وتطرق البسطاويسى إلى أن برنامجه ينطلق من ثوابت وطنية هى الحرية السياسية والاقتصادية وضمان حقوق الإنسان والعدالة الاجتماعية فى إطار من مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية، ومن هذه المبادئ حماية الأقلية الدينية أو السياسية أو العرقية أو غير ذلك من الأقليات على أساس قاعدة المواطنة كما يستهدف الانتقال بالوطن إلى مرحلة جديدة من البناء والتنمية على أسس علمية من خلال فتح آفاق العلم والمعرفة ودعم البحث العلمى كما يستهدف بناء مدن وقرى خاصة فى صعيد مصر الذى حرم من حصته العادلة من عوائد الدخل القومى، وتعزيز سبل المشاركة المجتمعية ،ودعم السلطة المحلية على أساس من اللامركزية المالية والإدارية.
> وأوضح البسطاويسى أن برنامجه الانتخابى يؤمن بتشجيع الاستثمار، وتأمينه وبناء شراكة تنموية من مؤسسات القطاع الخاص ويؤمن بحق المرأة فى المشاركة الكاملة فى مختلف ميادين العلم والعمل، ويرتكز على مقترحات عملية للحد من الفقر والبطالة ويلتزم بتطوير وتأهيل القوات المسلحة ويولى أهمية لرعاية المصريين فى الخارج وتعزيز انتمائهم للوطن.
> وأكد البسطاويسى أن النظام السابق مارس ضغوطا على كل معارضيه حيث منعهم من التواصل مع الجمهور سواء عن طريق الصحف القومية أو التليفزيون المصرى حتى أننى دعيت لحضور مؤتمر وبعد ذلك اعتذروا لى لأن سوزان مبارك رفضت أن أحضر مؤتمر فى قاعة عليها اسمها.
> وعن المادة الثانية من الدستور قال إنها لم تضر أحد لا سواء كان مسلم أو مسيحى وإنما هناك فهم خاطئ من قبل الكثيرين للشريعة ومبادئ الشريعة ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية هى مبادئ كل الأديان ويدخل فيها التسامح والاعتراف بالآخر وغيرها من المبادئ.
> وعن تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل قال لابد أن يكون هناك إعادة ومراجعة لهذه العقود التى بيننا وبين الجانب الإسرائيلى لأن كل القواعد القانونية والدولية تسمح حينما يكون هناك خلل كبير فى العقد فمن حق الدولة المضارة أن تعيد طرح المسألة للمشاورة حولها






> البسطويسى يتعهد في أسيوط بإلغاء تصدير الغاز إلى إسرائيل
> 
> 
> اختار المستشار هشام البسطويسى نائب رئيس محكمة النقض الذى أعلن ترشحه فى الانتخابات الرئاسية، أسيوط لتكون المحطة الثانية له لمخاطبة الجماهير من قلب صعيد مصر.
> 
> 
> وقال البسطويسى فى المؤتمر الذى عقده أمس الأول، إن اختيار أسيوط يعود لرغبته فى الاهتمام بالصعيد، وأوضح أنه اختار أسيوط لمكانتها فى الصعيد، وتصنيفها من المحافظات التى تضم القرى الأكثر فقرا حسب تقارير التنمية البشرية، وقال «إن مدن الوادى القديم بمحافظات الصعيد عانت تجاهلا ونقصا كبيرا فى التنمية خلال حكم النظام السابق».
> 
> 
> ...






> البسطويسى: النظام «البرلماسي» الأنسب لمصر.. وسأجعل منصب النائب بالانتخاب
> قال المستشار هشام البسطويسى، نائب رئيس محكمة النقض، الذى أعلن نيته الترشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، إن النظام المختلط هو الأنسب فى إدارة حكم مصر، والذى يعنى مزيجاً من النظامين البرلمانى والرئاسى، أسوة بنظام الحكم فى فرنسا.
> 
> أضاف، خلال كلمة ألقاها فى مركز التجديد الاشتراكى، الخميس، أنه فى حال نجاحه فى انتخابات الرئاسة سينهى الاعتقاد السائد بأن الرئيس القادم هو الذى يبادر بحل المشكلات ويضع الخطط ويقتصر دور أجهزة الدولة على التنفيذ فقط، هذا الاعتقاد يتنافى مع النظرة الصحيحة لأنظمة الحكم الديمقراطية، لأن الرئس يوجه ويدير منظومة عمل تؤسس على تنفيذ ما يستقر عليه رأى الأغلبية».
> 
> وتابع: «لن أعين نائباً لى إذا فزت فى الانتخابات الرئاسية فهذا منصب ملك للشعب ولا يجب أن يفرض عليهم شخص لا يريدونه»، وقال: «سأجعل هذا المنصب بالانتخاب، حتى لا تتكرر سيناريوهات توريث الحكم لنائب الرئيس كما جرى الأمر فى العهود الثلاثة الماضية».
> 
> وحول موقفه من معاهدة كامب ديفيد واستمرار العلاقات المصرية الإسرائيلية، قال البسطويسى «لا يجوز ولا يصح أن يزعم أحد إلغاء معاهدة كامب ديفيد هذا غير صحيح، لأن الإلغاء يعنى القضاء على مصداقية مصر فى المجتمع الدولى، وإنما لابد من الضغط والتفاوض لمراجعة بنود الاتفاقية بما يحقق لمصر مكاسب جديدة، وعلى رأس البنود التى يجب الضغط لمراجعتها تلك البنود التى تحدد مناطق الحدود بين البلدين»، مؤكداً ضرورة تجديد الثقة فى المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة وعدم السماح بالإيقاع بينه وبين الشعب.
> 
> ...





> نائب رئيس محكمة النقض” المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية فى ندوة بجامعة بنها
> 
> 9 مايو 2011 |
> 
> 
> الجريدة - في ندوة عقدها المستشار هشام البسطويسى نائب رئيس محمكة النقض والمرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، فى جامعة بنها، في إطار حملته الانتخابية، عبر فيها عن رؤيته لتطوير مصر وكيفية والنهوض بها، قال البسطويسي ”إن الفتنه الطائفيه تنهي آمالنا وستصادر حلمنا وإن لم تهدأ ستزوَر الإنتخابات مره أخري” كما اقترح تكوين لجان شعبيه لوأد الفتنه في كل مكان بمصر.
> 
> وأضاف أنه ”لا بد من وجود جهاز يقوم الناس فيه بالإبلاغ عن قضايا الفساد،مع وجود ضامن يحميهم،ولا بد من تنفيذ الإتفاقية الدولية لمكافحة الفساد”، وأشار إلى أنه لابد من مشاركة جميع الفصائل فى الحياة السياسية لأنه إذا قام فصيل واحد بحمل هم مصر وحده ستتحول البلد مره أخري الي ديكتاتوريه.
> 
> ...




المصدر : الويكيبيديا ..الشروق واليوم السابع

----------


## اليمامة

مجدى حسين



مجدي أحمد حسين سياسي وكاتب صحفي مصري ورئيس التحرير السابق لصحيفة الشعب المصرية المغلقة حاليا والناطق بلسان حزب العمل المصري، ويشغل حاليا منصب الأمين العام لحزب العمل المصري المجمد نشاطه من لجنة شئون الأحزاب المصرية في عام 2000.

النشأة والعائلة

ولد مجدي أحمد حسين في 23 يوليو 1951، ووالده هو السياسي المصري أحمد حسين مؤسس حزب مصر الفتاة، وعمه هو عادل حسين رئيس التحرير السايق لصحيفة الشعب والأمين العام السابق لحزب العمل. تخرج مجدي حسين من كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية عام 1972 وهو متزوج حاليا من د. نجلاء القليوبي أمين عام مساعد حزب العمل.

مجدي أحمد حسين في سطور


    * ولد في 23/7/1951 والده الزعيم الراحل أحمد حسين رئيس حزب مصر الفتاة

    * شارك في الحركة الطلابية المطالبة بالحرب وتحرير سيناء 1968

    * رئيس اتحاد طلاب كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية وخريج الكلية عام 1972

    * أحد قيادات الحركة الطلابية عام 1972 المطالبة بالحرب وتحرير سيناء

    * جندى في القوات المسلحة لمدة ثلاث سنوات وخلال حرب أكتوبر 1972-1975

    * مذيع سابق بصوت العرب

    * عضو سابق بالمكتب الاستشارى لوزير الإعلام

    * شارك في تأسيس مجلة الاقتصاد والاعمال في بيروت

    * محرر الشئون العربية بجريدة الشعب 1981

    * امين شباب حزب العمل وعضو اللجنة التنفيذية للحزب

    * اعتقل لمشاركته في مظاهرة ضد الجناح الإسرائيلى بمعرض الكتاب 1985

    * عضو مجلس الشعب 1987-1990

    * اعتقل عام 1991 لموقفه من العدوان الامريكى على العراق

    * رئيس تحرير جريدة الشعب وعضو المكتب السياسى للحزب 1993

    * تعرض لكثير من التحقيقات والمحاكمات بسبب قضايا مكافحة الفساد بين عامى 1993-1998 وبسبب مشاركته في اغاثة المنكوبين بالزلزال

    * تعرض للسجن عام 1998 بسبب حملة صحفية علي انحرافات وزير الداخلية السابق

    * تعرض للسجن في عامى 1999-2000 بسبب حملة الجريدة علي يوسف والى نائب رئيس الوزراء بسبب مناهضته للتطبيع الزراعى مع العدو الصهيونى

    * عضو مجلس نقابة الصحفيين 1999 ومقرر لجنة الحريات بها

    * خاض معركة انتخابية شرسة من وراء أسوار السجن في انتخابات 2000 وحقق نجاحا حقيقيا, وتم تزوير الانتخابات .

    * ممثل حزب العمل في العديد من المؤتمرات الدولية والعربية والإسلامية

    * له العديد من الكتابات السياسية والفكرية التي ساهمت في ترسيخ الخط الفكرى والعقائدى للحزب

حزب العمل

عمل مجدي حسين محررا للشئون العربية بصحيفة الشعب التي يصدرها الحزب عام 1981، وتولى منصب أمين شباب حزب العمل وعضو اللجنة التنفيذية للحزب، في عام 1993 ترأس مجدي حسين تحرير صحيفة الشعب وأصبح عضو المكتب السياسي للحزب، وبعد وفاة الأمين العام للحزب عادل حسين عام 2001 تولى مجدي حسين منصب الأمين العام لحزب العمل.


مجلس الشعب

كان عضوا في مجلس الشعب المصري في الفترة من 1987 إلى 1990، ورشح مجدي حسين نفسه في انتخابات مجلس الشعب المصري عام 2000، وأيضا عام 2005 عن دائرة المنيل ولكنه لم ينجح.


 السجن والاعتقال


تعرض مجدي حسين للسجن عدة مرات أبرزها عام 1998 بعد حملة على وزير الداخلية وقتها، وعامي 1999 و2000 بسبب حملة أخرى على وزير الزراعة يوسف والي. في يوم الأربعاء 11 فبراير 2009 حكمت محكمة عسكرية على مجدي حسين بالسجن عامين وتغريمه خمسة آلاف جنيه بعد أن أدانته بتهمة التسلل عبر الحدود بين مصر وقطاع غزة في شهر يناير من العام نفسه، وكانت السلطات المصرية قد قامت باعتقاله يوم 31 يناير أثناء عودته من القطاع.





> مجدى حسين متحدثا وبجواره محمد متولى مرشح حزب العمل فى الإسماعيلية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				قال مجدى أحمد حسين رئيس حزب العمل، إن ثورة يناير عمل تاريخى حول مجرى التاريخ ولن يعود إلى الخلف وكنا مبهورين بعظمة الإنجاز، لكن قلة إنتاج الثورة حتى الآن شىء محزن ولم تتحقق أهداف الثورة لذلك لابد أن تستمر ومستعدون لتقديم المزيد من الشهداء، خاصة أن شهداء الثورة لم يصل عددهم إلى عدد من استشهدوا فى حادث العبارة الشهير أو فى قطر الصعيد أو فى حوادث المرور وهى إحداث أنتجها النظام البائد بغبائه وفساده.
> ...



المصدر الويكيبيديا وموقع حزب العمل

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

فيه كده ناس هنا .. متنفعش اصلا تترشح لانهم فقدو الاحساس بالدم ومش واخدين بالهم اننا في ثوره .. ولا يمكن انا اللي لسه بحلم  :: 
وفيه ناس اخرها محافظين .. كويسين وكل حاجه .. بس اخره يكون محافظ وخلاص .. حتي رئيس حكومه كتيره عليه  :: 
وفيه منهم اللي ينفع يكون رئيس .. مش لانه لازم يكون رئيس , ولكن لان مفيش حد تاني موجود افضل 

امال فين الرجل البلوفر ياندي صاحب كتاب . الرجل البلوفر في الزمن الاوفر
وده يتنسي
اهو يتحط في البند الاول

----------


## اليمامة

منصور حسن



منصور حسن (10 فبراير عام 1937) رئيس المجلس الاستشاري المصري في الفترة الانتقالية التي جاءت بعد ثورة 25 يناير 

حياته

ولد منصور حسن في مدينة أبو كبير بمحافظة الشرقية , لأسرة ريفية متوسطة وهو أكبر الأبناء.. ولدان وثلاث بنات.. تعلم في مدرسة الروضة الابتدائية بأبوكبير وقرر والده أن يرسله للدراسة في كلية فيكتوريا بالإسكندرية ثم سافر منصور حسن إلي لندن لمدة عام ليحصل علي شهادة تؤهله لدخول الجامعة وعاد ليدرس العلوم السياسية في كلية التجارة جامعة القاهرة،

مناصبه

كان يشغل وزير الاعلام والثقافة عام 1979 ليكون هو الوزير الخامس الذي يجمع بين وزارتي الاعلام والثقافة ثم عين في سنة 1981 وزيرا للرئاسة والاعلام والثقافة في أن واحد وهي أول مرة تحدث، وقد رشحته السيدة جيهان ذات يوم نائبًا للسادات. وهو الآن رئيسًا للمجلس الاستشاري المصري المساعد للمجلس العسكري وأحدالمرشحين لرئاسة الجمهورية المحتملين .

 المجلس الاستشاري

في 8 سبتمبر 2011 اصدر المشير طنطاوي رئيس المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة القرار رقم 283 لسنة 2011 بإنشاء مجلس استشاري يعاون المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة خلال إدارته لشئون البلاد في المدة الباقية من المرحلة الانتقالية حتي إتمام انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية ويكون مقره في مدينة القاهرة. وقد تم اختيار منصور حسن رئيساً لهذا المجلس.

انتخابات الرئاسة

أعلن منصور حسن في 7 مارس 2012 عن نيته خوض غمار انتخابات الرئاسة المصرية المزمع إقامتها في شهر مايو 2012

قالوا عنه

قال عنه ايمن نور :
«بعد 30 عاما من الصمت، والصبر، عاد منصور حسن، ليتصدر - بحق - صدارة المشهد، بعد اختياره رئيسا للمجلس الاستشاري، الذي ولد ميتا، فكان اختيار منصور لرئاسته، قبلة حياة!!

    * منصور حسن، لا يمكن تعريفه، لشباب ربما لا بأبق، منذ 30 عاما، ولا يمكن اعتباره مجرد شيخ، وحكيم من حكماء مصر!! جاء من الماضي، ليسد فراغا في الحاضر!!
    * منصور حسن هو أول وأقدم معتقل سياسي، في عهد مبارك!! فمنذ أن تولي مبارك مقاليد حكم مصر، في أكتوبر 1981 أصدر قرارا باعتقال منافسه وغريمه وبديله في سجن «الظل»!!
    * لولا عقبة واحدة، لكان منصور حسن، هو الرجل الأول، في مصر منذ 1981، ولكان وجه تاريخ هذا البلد تغير تماما.. العقبة هي أنه مدني وليس عسكريا!!
    * كان السادات يستعد لإصدار قرار اختيار منصور، نائبا له، بدلا من مبارك، الذي اعتكف في منزله احتجاجا علي هذا الاختيار، وبعض المقربين من السادات وأسرته قالوا لي إن السادات كان يعتزم إصدار القرار، عقب احتفالات أكتوبر 1981، التي لقي فيها حتفه!!
    * بعض الخبثاء، لا يستبعدون ثمة علاقة قوية، بين اغتيال السادات «وسط الجيش» يوم 6 أكتوبر 1981، وما كان يعتزم إصداره من قرار كان يحظي بدعم الجناح المدني فقط في نظام السادات.
    * ولعلي بعد إعادة قراءة أوراق المنصة، وأسرارها، وألغازها، واعترافات النبوي إسماعيل بالاستعداد لنقل السلطة لمبارك قبل الاغتيال بأيام!! لا أستبعد هذا الاحتمال!!
    * 30 عاما، والرجل معتقل في الظل، منفيا عن الحياة العامة، محظورا ذكر اسمه في الصحف، أو الإعلام، ،أو دعوته في الاجتماعات، أو المناسبات.
    * عندما اعتقلت من داخل البرلمان، يوم 29 يناير 2005، نقلت في مصفحة إلي مكان مجهول، تحت الأرض، وبعد ساعات أسلموني تليفونا محمولا مسجلا عليه رقم واحد، وورقة بها ستة أسماء، وأبلغني مسؤولي أمني كبير «مسجون حاليا» أنه مطلوب مني إبعاد هذه الأسماء من حزب الغد لإنهاء هذه الأزمة، قائمة الأسماء المطلوب إبعادها شملت إبراهيم عيسى رئيس تحرير «الغد» وقتها، والصديق هشام قاسم، والدكتورة مني مكرم عبيد، ووائل نوارة، والسفير ناجي الغطريفي، وكان الاسم الأول في القائمة هو محمد منصور حسن!!
    * سألت المسؤول الأمني: ولماذا محمد منصور حسن فقال لي: الرئيس يكره اسم منصور حسن!! ولا يحب أن يتردد اسمه!! فقلت له: لكن الذي معنا في الحزب هو: محمد نجل منصور حسن!! فقال لي: نعم أعرف!! فسملته التليفون، ورفضت الصفقة، واستمرت المهزلة.. وإلي الآن!!
    * منصور حسن.. رجل نظيف.. لهذا يكرهه القذرون!! رجل مستقيم وصريح، وواضح، وغير مناور ولا يخشي أحدا، ولهذا حورب في سنوات مبارك!! ولهذا قلت في 2005 وللآن، إن هذا الرجل لو تقدم لخوض انتخابات الرئاسة، ما ترددت في أن أتخذ موقعي خلفه، دعما له، وإيمانا به.
    * ورغم اعتراضي علي المجلس الاستشاري، واختصاصاته، وطريقة اختياره، فإني أثق أن عودة منصور حسن للمشهد السياسي، تعيد لنا الثقة في ليبراليتنا، والتزامنا بثوابتنا الدينية، ودولتنا المدنية.. وتعيد لنا الثقة في عودة الحقوق لأصحابها، حتي لو تأخرت 30 عاما!!.»

قال عنه الدكتور علي السمان في مذكراته «أوراق عمري»، التي صدرت العام قبل الماضي
« من الصعب أن أتكلم عن الإعلام المصري دون أن تكون لي وقفة خاصة مع الوزير الأسبق منصور حسن، خصوصا أن هذا الرجل جاء إلي منصبه بفكر شاب وأسلوب قائم علي الحوار والنقاش والإقناع، وكان مختلفا بشكله ومظهره ومضمونه.

    * ويبدو أن السمان لخص بذكاء ملامح وسمات أصابت الهدف مباشرة لأن كل من يقترب من منصور حسن الذي شغل وزيرا للإعلام والثقافة وشؤون الرئاسة في آخر عهد السادات يعرف قدر هذا الرجل ودوره الوطني في المواقع التي شغلها، ويعتبر حسن أحد أبرز أعضاء «نادي الصامتين» فهو معروف بصمته، لكن غير المعروف علي وجه التحديد ما إذا كان صمته الطويل، والذي لم يخرج عنه إلا قليلاً،
    * طواعية منه أو مفروضا عليه، مثله مثل عشرات الشخصيات والرموز البارزة في مصر، ووفقا لبعض المقربين منه فإن الرجل آثر الابتعاد بعد خروجه من السلطة عن كل شيء يمكن أن يورط اسمه أو ينال منه.»

    * مصر تعيش مرحلة محلك سر منذ 25 سنة والإصلاح السياسي الحقيقي لن يأتي إلا من داخل النظام نفسه، رغم صعوبة ذلك.. هكذا يخرج منصور حسن قليلاً عن صمته في ندوة نظمها حزب الوسط الجديد وكان موضوع الندوة عن الحركة الحزبية المصرية علي مدي 30 عاما وأدارها أبو العلا ماضي وكيل المؤسسين.
    * ويكشف حسن في تلك الندوة عن وعي بمشاكل وآلام الأمة الحقيقية، يلفت مثلاً إلي أزمة القضاة مع الدولة، والتي تصاعدت خلال العامين المنصرمين فيحذر قائلاً: «أكبر خسارة لمصر أن نهمل مؤسسة القضاء ونتحايل علي قضاياها.. القضاء لابد أن يكون مهابا ومحترما وأن يقدم له كل الدعم والإمكانات».


    * يكشف الدكتور محمود جامع الذي كان أحد المقربين من الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات أنه لم يكن يطلع زوجته السيدة جيهان التي كانت تعرف بسيدة مصر الأولي علي قراراته المهمة وأسرار الدولة، «فقد كان لها دولتها وشلتها وأهدافها بمنأي عنه، وأنها كانت «تتجسس عليه بمعرفة سكرتيره الخاص فوزي عبدالحافظ وتسببت في تقديم نائبه حسني مبارك استقالته احتجاجا علي صلاحيات منحت لوزير الدولة لشؤون رئاسة الجمهورية منصور حسن علي حسابه».

يصف جامع، منصور حسن بأنه «شخصية ممتازة ورجل محترم لا يستطيع أحد أن يقول عنه شيئاً.. محب للسادات تماما ومكث معه بالفعل مدة طويلة».

وكان جامع قد قام بتأليف كتاب مثير للجدل قبل 10 سنوات باسم «عرفت السادات» أثار خلافا بينه وبين السيدة جيهان حول الكثير مما تضمنه، خصوصا عن دورها في حياة الرئيس الراحل وحجم تأثيرها في دوائر صنع القرار أثناء فترة حكمه.

وقال جامع في حوار مثير أجراه معه الكاتب الصحفي جمال عنايت في قناة «أوربت» الفضائية إنها كانت تخطط مع أشرف مروان ـ زوج مني جمال عبدالناصر ـ وفوزي عبدالحافظ لتصعيد منصور حسن لمنصب نائب رئيس الجمهورية ليخلف السادات في الحكم بعد ذلك.

ويؤكد جامع أن «السادات لم يكن يطلعها علي القرارات المهمة وأسرار الدولة، رغم أنها كانت تدعي غير ذلك، وهي التي أوقعت بينه وبين نائبه حسني مبارك، فقد كانت تريد منصور حسن بدلا منه، وتسببت هي وأشرف مروان وفوزي عبدالحافظ في استقالة مبارك وذهابه إلي بيته، ولكن بسبب حب القوات المسلحة له، ذهب السادات إليه وطلب منه أن يعود».

وعن سيناريو دفع منصور حسن إلي قمة الدولة في عهد السادات يقول جامع «إنه بدأ بتعيينه وزير دولة لشؤون رئاسة الجمهورية، ليمر بطريقه البريد الذي يأتي للسادات من جميع مصالح الدولة ومنها جهات حساسة بالطبع».

ويستطرد: «كان حسني مبارك بصفته النائب يطالع هذا البريد، فلم يكن للسادات جهد في القراءة مثل عبدالناصر، وخشيت جيهان أن يأخذ السلطة كلها في يده، لأن كل التقارير تصب عنده، ففكرت في تعيين منصور حسن وزير دولة لرئاسة الجمهورية وحثت السادات علي إصدار قرار عرف بالقرار 119 بأن تكون صلاحياته الاطلاع علي البريد الذي كان يذهب لنائب الرئيس، وبالفعل قام سكرتيره «صلاح» بإبلاغ سكرتير حسني مبارك بذلك،

وفي رواية آخري للقصة.. كان السادات غاضباً بشدة من مبارك بسبب تدخله في شؤون الجيش فقال لفوزي عبدالحافظ: قل لمبارك يقعد في بيته ولما أعوزه هابعت له، وذهب حسني مبارك ليقيم في قرية مجاويش لمدة أسبوع حتي تهدأ الأمور، وأيامها ردد الكثيرون أن منصور حسن وزير شؤون رئاسة الجمهورية وزير الإعلام.. كان مرشحاً ليكون نائباً للرئيس السادات بدلاً من مبارك ولم يكن هذا صحيحاً، فقد كان السادات يري أن منصور حسن لسه عوده طري، لكن بعد مرمطته ممكن يكون رئيس وزراء «ناصح»..

المهم أن منصور حسن، ورغم قربه من الرئيس السادات، عارض وبشدة حملة اعتقالات سبتمبر الشهيرة، وفقاً لرواية الكاتبين محمد سلماوي ومكرم محمد أحمد، مما كان سبباً في توتر العلاقة بينه وبين السادات، الأمر الذي أدي إلي تقليص وجوده السياسي آخر أيام السادات ليقتصر علي دوره البرلماني.





> منصور حسن يعلن رسمياً ترشحه للرئاسة بعد مشاورات مع «العسكري»
> المصري اليوم
> Wed, 07/03/2012 - 20:00
> 
> 
> 
> أعلن منصور حسن، رئيس المجلس الاستشاري، الأربعاء، خوض الانتخابات، فيما قرر حزب الوفد دعم عمرو موسى، الأمين العام السابق لجامعة الدول العربية، فى السباق، وحذر المرشح المحتمل، الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح من وجود محاولات للعبث بالانتخابات التى تجرى يوم 23 مايو المقبل.
> 
> وقال منصور حسن لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، إنه سيعلن في وقت لاحق من مساء الأربعاء التفاصيل الخاصة بترشحه.
> ...




المصدر : الويكيبيديا والمصرى اليوم

----------


## اليمامة

> فيه كده ناس هنا .. متنفعش اصلا تترشح لانهم فقدو الاحساس بالدم ومش واخدين بالهم اننا في ثوره .. ولا يمكن انا اللي لسه بحلم 
> وفيه ناس اخرها محافظين .. كويسين وكل حاجه .. بس اخره يكون محافظ وخلاص .. حتي رئيس حكومه كتيره عليه 
> وفيه منهم اللي ينفع يكون رئيس .. مش لانه لازم يكون رئيس , ولكن لان مفيش حد تاني موجود افضل 
> 
> امال فين الرجل البلوفر ياندي صاحب كتاب . الرجل البلوفر في الزمن الاوفر
> وده يتنسي
> اهو يتحط في البند الاول


ههههههههه
هاحطه فى الآخر يا محمد

----------


## اليمامة

أحمد شفيق




الفريق أحمد شفيق (25 نوفمبر من عام 1941 )، رئيس وزراء مصر من 29 يناير 2011 إلى 3 مارس 2011 ، وقبل رئاسة مجلس الوزراء كان وزيرًا للطيران المدني وذلك منذ عام 2002.

عائلته

# والده : المهندس محمد شفيق وكيل وزارة الري المصري
# أب لثلاث بنات
# زوجة عزة توفيق عبد الفتاح أبنة توفيق عبد الفتاح الوزير الأسبق للئشون الأجتماعية والعمل

عن حياته

عام 1961 تخرج من الكلية الجوية،عمل بعدها طيارًا بالقوات الجوية المصرية. وشارك في حربي الاستنزاف
أكتوبر. وحصل على زمالة كلية الحرب العليا من أكاديمية ناصر العسكرية العليا وزمالة كلية الحرب‏ العليا للأسلحة المشتركة بباريس ودكتوراه الفلسفة في الإستراتيجية القومية للفضاء الخارجي. وبالفترة من عام 1984 إلى عام 1986 عمل في سفارة مصر بإيطاليا كملحق عسكري. في عام 1991 عين رئيسًا لأركان القوات الجوية المصرية، وفي أبريل من عام 1996 عين قائدًا للقوات الجوية، واستمر في هذا المنصب مدة 6 سنوات، وهي تعتبر أطول فترة لقائد القوات الجوية في مصر، وبعد تركه لمنصبه في عام 2002 عين وزيرًا للطيران المدني.

رئاسة الحكومة

في يوم 29 يناير 2011 كلفه الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك بتشكيل حكومة جديدة بعد استقالة حكومة أحمد نظيف كمحاولة لتخفيف حركة المظاهرات والاحتجاجات الشعبية الواسعة.وبعد تنحي الرئيس مبارك عن الحكم وتسلم المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة للسلطة في 11 فبراير سقطت حكومته، إلا أن المجلس الأعلى قرر استمرار عمل حكومته لتسيير الأعمال وذلك حتى يتم تشكيل حكومة جديدة. وفي يوم 3 مارس 2011 تقدم باستقالته للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الحاكم وذلك قبل يوم واحد من مظاهرات مليونية دعت لها عدة حركات شبابية علي رأسها حركة شباب 6 أبريل وائتلاف شباب الثورة من أجل الإطاحة بحكومته والتي اعتبروها من بقايا نظام مبارك.





> مصر: قبول استقالة أحمد شفيق وتكليف عصام شرف
> الخميس ، 24 آذار/مارس 2011، آخر تحديث 22:00 (GMT+0400)
> المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة وافق على استقالة أحمد شفيق، المرفوض شعبيا
> المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة وافق على استقالة أحمد شفيق، المرفوض شعبيا
> 
> 
> 
> القاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- أصدر المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية بياناً الخميس، جاء فيه أنه تم قبول استقالة رئيس الوزراء، أحمد شفيق، وتكليف عصام شرف بتشكيل وزارة جديدة، في خطوة تمثل استجابة لأحد أبرز مطالب "ائتلاف ثورة 25 يناير"، كما جاءت لتؤكد شائعات سرت الأربعاء في أوساط رجال الأعمال ودوائر المال بمصر.
> 
> ...


وقد برز اسمه من بين الأسماء المرشحة لخلافة محمد حسني مبارك برئاسة مصر، وظهر ذلك بصحيفة وال ستريت جورنال في تقرير لها تحت عنوان "منافس جديد يبرز في مصر" نشرته في ديسمبر من عام 2010 .







المصدر : الوكيبيد يا ومواقع أخرى

----------


## اليمامة

البرادعي يجدد تأكيد نيته عدم الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية
Sun, 4-03-2012 - 3:25Sun, 2012-03-04 14:40


البرادعي يجدد تأكيد نيته عدم الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية

أكد الدكتور محمد البرادعي المدير العام السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية مجددا عدم تفكيره في الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية التي تبدأ أولى مراحلها السبت القادم بتلقي طلبات الترشح من الراغبين في دخول سباق الرئاسة.

جاء ذلك قبيل مغادرة البرادعي للقاهرة اليوم الأحد متوجها إلى كوريا الجنوبية في زيارة تستغرق ستة أيام يشارك خلالها في فعاليات مؤتمر دولي حول الطاقة حيث سيكون خارج البلاد وقت بدء تلقي طلبات الترشح للرئاسة.

وقال البرادعي لانية في التراجع عن قراري الذي اتخذته من قبل وموقفي من الترشح تم تحديده في البيان الذي أصدرته في منتصف يناير الماضي، وهذا الأمر كما قلت في البيان ليس انصرافا من الساحة بل استمرارا لخدمة الوطن بفعالية أكبر.

وحول سفر المتهمين في قضايا التمويل الأجنبي، قال إن موقفي سبق وأن أعلنته على صفحتي في تويتر حيث أنني أدين أية محاولات للتدخل في عمل القضاء وأيا كانت ملابسات إحالة قضية التمويل الأجنبي فإن التدخل في عمل القضاء أمر يضر بالديمقراطية .

وحول زيارته لكوريا الجنوبية، قال سألقي كلمة أمام مؤتمر للطاقة يعقد الخميس القادم أتناول فيها مستقبل الطاقة في العالم.

----------


## اليمامة

الكشف الطبي على مرشحي الانتخابات الرئاسية

طالبت دعوي قضائية أمام مجلس الدولة بالزام رئيس المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة ووزير العدل ورئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية بتوقيع الكشف الطبي علي كل من يتقدم للترشيح لانتخابات الرئاسة.
قالت الدعوي إن إغفال شرط اللياقة الصحية فيمن يتقدم للترشيح لانتخابات الرئاسة مخالف للمادة 20 من قانون العاملين المدنيين بالدولة رقم 74 لسنة 1978 والتي تشترط فيمن يتعين في إحدي الوظائف أن يثبت لياقته الصحية للوظيفة بمعرفة المجلس الطبي المختص ولما كان رئيس الدولة يعتبر موظفاً مدنياً في الدولة كان لابد من إضافة شرط اللياقة الصحية والذهنية فيمن يتقدم للترشيح لهذا المنصب.

----------


## اليمامة

صباحى على مقهى (ابن البلد) فى ميت عقبة
آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 7 مارس 2012 - 10:28 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة

خلال جولته بمنطقة ميت عقبة، بالمهندسين، أمس الأول، استجاب المرشح الرئاسى المحتمل، حميدن صباحى، لدعوة أحد الأهالى لتناول كوب شاى على مقهى «ابن البلد»، وجلس وسط رواد المقهى الذين استقبلوه بحفاوة.



وتحدث صباحى لرواد المقهى عن برنامجه الرئاسى ورؤيته المستقبلة فى نهضة الدولة. فيما قام شباب حملته «واحد مننا»، بتوزيع بوسترات ومنشورات تعريفية به على أهالى المنطقة.



وفى سياق منفصل، لفت صباحى إلى مبادرة تحت عنوان «جنيه من كل مواطن»، سيتم إطلاقها بعد فتح باب الترشح للانتخابات بحيث يقوم كل من يؤيد حمدين صباحى بدفع جنيه واحد، يتم إيداعه فى حساب بنكى تحت إشراف الجهات الرقابية، ويتم إنفاق المبالغ المودعة فى الحساب على الحملة الانتخابية.



قال صباحى إنه لا يمكن النظر الى الاقتصاد خارج الإطار العام للسياسة، وإن النهضة الاقتصادية الكبرى تشمل الزراعة والصناعة واقتصاد الخدمات مشيرا خلال مشاركته فى الندوة التى عقدت بإحدى الصحف الاقتصادية المستقلة، أمس الأول، إلى أن برنامجه الاقتصادى يعتمد فى إحداث طفرة اقتصادية لمصر خلال السنوات الثمانى المقبلة، على مشروع إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من الطاقة الشمسية، وكذلك إنتاج مادة السيلكون من الطاقة الشمسية والرمال المصرية الغنية بمادة السيلكا.



وفيما يخص استقلال القضاء، لفت صباحى إلى ضرورة تطهير القضاء، على يد المؤسسة القضائية نفسها، دون تدخل من سلطة أخرى، قائلا: «نريد قضاء مستقلا وبرلمانا سيد قراره وسلطه تنفيذية على رأسها رئيس الجمهورية».

----------


## اليمامة

آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 7 مارس 2012 - 10:10 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة

موسى: أولوياتى المحافظة على الحريات وحقوق الإنسان ودعم مؤسسات الدولة وتطبيق القانون واستقلال القضاء

أكد عمرو موسى، المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، أن الظواهر السلبية المصاحبة للانتخابات الرئاسية سببها أن «مصر تمارس الديمقراطية لأول مرة»، رافضا ما يثار عن وجود قوى داخلية وخارجية تريد لمصر أن تسير على النموذج التركى، وأنه يفضل أن تكون لمصر ما سماه «تجربة خاصة».



كان أهالى مدينة الصالحية الجديدة قد استقبلوا المرشح الرئاسى خلال زيارته الثانية لمحافظة الشرقية، صباح أمس، بالزغاريد مرددين النشيد الوطنى «بلادى بلادى» فى حضور عمر المختار، رئيس حزب الاتحاد المصرى العربى، وكبار العائلات ومئات الأهالى.



وحدد موسى أولوياته فى حال انتخابه رئيسا بالمحافظة على الحريات العامة وحقوق الإنسان ودعم مؤسسات الدولة وتطبيق القانون واستقلال القضاء، والقضاء على الفساد والتمييز بين المصريين وبعضهم.



وأكد ضرورة مراعاة ثوابت عديدة فى الحياة السياسية المصرية بعد الثورة من بينها شعبية التيار الإسلامى وهوية الأمة العربية التى ستتم مناقشة كيفية صياغتها فى الدستور الجديد، مشددا على ضرورة أن تتضمن لجنة تأسيس الدستور كافة فئات المجتمع. وتطرق موسى إلى قضية ضعف تمثيل المرأة والأقباط فى الحياة السياسية، مؤكدا ثقته فى إمكانية حل كل هذه القضايا، وأن ثمة اتفاقا وتفاهما بين شيخ الأزهر والبابا شنودة حيال هذه القضايا.



وحذر موسى من محاولة إنكار أن مصر دولة زراعية قائلا: «إحنا بلد فلاحين، ولما قلنا نحن دولة صناعية لم نصنع شيئا وخربت الزراعة، والدورة الزراعية اختفت والجمعيات الزراعية فشلت، ومن هنا لابد أن نبحث كيف نبقى على الفلاح ونحن نرسم مستقبل البلاد، لأن مصر مقبلة على أزمة غذاء، ومشروعى يعتمد على إعادة هيكلة وزارة الزراعة ومعاهد البحث الزراعى والتعامل مع ملف استصلاح الأراضى الصحراوية بجدية».



وردا على أسئلة دارت حول إمكانية تفجر مشكلات بسبب سيطرة الإسلاميين على الحكم فى مصر قال موسى: «هذا وضع واقعى وينبغى التعامل معه أثناء صياغة الدستور الجديد، وهى قضايا قابلة للنقاش، ومنها مسألة تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية كمصدر رئيسى للتشريع».




يا ترى بقى عمرو موسى يعرف يعنى ايه النموذج التركى ؟

----------


## اليمامة

الائتلاف المدنى يطالب (أبوالفتوح وصباحى والبسطويسى) بالتوحد حول مرشح واحد
آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 7 مارس 2012 - 10:15 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة





دعا الائتلاف المدنى الديمقراطى بالإسكندرية، فى اجتماعه والذى عقد أمس بمقر حزب المصريين الأحرار، إلى مبادرة توحيد الصف الوطنى الداعم لثورة 25 يناير خلال الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، وناشد المجتمعون ــ الممثلون للأحزاب السياسية المشاركة فى الائتلاف ــ الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، وحمدين صباحى، والمستشار هشام البسطويسى، التوحد حول مرشح رئاسى واحد فيما بينهم، من خلال إعلاء المصالح العليا للوطن والثورة على حساب ذاتهم، وذلك حتى لا تتفتت أصواتهم، الأمر الذى قد يصب فى صالح المتشددين الإسلاميين، أو المحسوبين على النظام البائد، ما يعد انتكاسة لثورة 25 يناير ــ حسب الحاضرون.



فيما كشف بيان صادر عن الائتلاف، أن المكتب التنفيذى للائتلاف المدنى، سوف يبحث آليات تفعيل المبادرة خلال الأيام القادم، وذلك من خلال حملة لطرق أبواب المرشحين الثلاثة، يقوم بها ممثلون عن الائتلاف، لعرض المبادرة على المرشحين الثلاثة للتوافق على أحدهم فى منصب الرئيس، وواحد من المرشحين الآخرين على منصب النائب.



حضر الاجتماع ممثلون عن أحزاب «الوفد، الكرامة، التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، الشيوعى المصرى، الخضر، المصريين الأحرار، غد الثورة».








> من الواضح الآن أن أبو الفتوح هو الأكثر شعبية على الأرض وقد تحتدم المنافسة بينه وبين أبو اسماعيل لكني أرى أن أبو الفتوح هو الأنسب لقيادة مصر في هذه المرحلة فهو مرشح على أرضية وطنية تناسب جميع التيارات الثورية.. إذن على جميع الثوار والقوى التي ترغب في إنجاح الثورة التوحد لدعمه ليكون في مواجهة مرشح العسكري والفلول ومن ليسوا محسوبين على الثورة في شيء لكي لا تخسر مصر الثورة. أحلم وأتمنى أن يكون أبو الفتوح رئيسا وصباحي وأبو اسماعيل نائبين له ويكون البسطويسي نائبا عاما وليت البرادعي يتأهل لمنصب من المناصب الكبيرة هذه.. هكذا تنجح الثورة فاتحدوا إنها حقا الفرصة الأخيرة.


تعليق منطقى جدا

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ما شاء الله يا ندى مجهود رائع في جمع المعلومات عن المرشحين
حبيت بس الأول اشكرك ولي عودة بعد ما اقرأ عن كل مرشح على حدى

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## اليمامة

هههههههه
من حيث المبدأ ممكن 
بس أى مواطن فى مصر ؟!!!
المصطلح ذاته فى حاجة لإعادة ترميم !

----------


## اليمامة

عنده حق بجد
هو مين العبيط اللى بقى يقدر يجازف بالمنصب دا ؟
مظاهرتين تلاتة بتخلع أجدع واحد 

ماحدش يرشح نفسه يا جماعة !  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ما شاء الله يا ندى مجهود رائع في جمع المعلومات عن المرشحين
> حبيت بس الأول اشكرك ولي عودة بعد ما اقرأ عن كل مرشح على حدى
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،


 
أهلا ريهام
ربنا يخليكى يارب 
الحقيقة فكرت فى الموضوع نظرا لأهميته طبعا الشديدة
وخاصة ان ممكن يكون فينا فعلا اللى مش مُلم بالمرشحين وأفكارهم
او مش فى دماغه الحكاية ..ودا شىء قاتل بالنظر للتطورات الحادثة على أرض مصر
لذلك اتمنى ان الموضوع يكون لبناء الوعى حول المرشحين والرئاسة عموما
كيفية الإختيار
اضافة اى معلومات
الشراكة والتعاون فى الإختيار بأمانة ومصداقية
والأهم اننا نتفق وليس أن نختلف ونعدد آرائنا

الموضوع هدف نقاشه اننا نتفق او نحاول

شكرا لكى انتى يا ريهام 

وانتظر وجودك دائما 

تحية تقدير ومودة 

 :f:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

بعد انسحاب البرادعي ..اصبح كل المرشحين المحتملين للرئاسه ..غير محتملين


جلال عامر

----------


## nariman

> [CENTER]
> 
> يا ترى بقى عمرو موسى يعرف يعنى ايه النموذج التركى ؟


طبعا ..علشان كده مش ممكن يطبقه  :: 


شكرا على الموضوع الهام يا ندى
اتمنى تبقى البرامج للجميع واضحة ..حتى الآن شايفة ان كل المرشحين واللي لسه حيهلوا علينا مع يوم 10 مارس
كلهم برامجهم غير واضحة..كلام عام وعبارات رنانة وبس

----------


## الغريب41عام

*موضوع جميل
مسجل متابع
وممكن اتكلم واعلق
بس
لما العدد يوصل ل60مرشح

...................
هل صحيح ما يتردد ان من لم يرشح نفسه للرئاسه 
سيدفع غرامه خومسميت جنيه
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

::  أنا  أري أن  الأنسب  من بين  كل هؤلاء  هو   المحترم  جدا  "حازم أبو أسماعيل " لأنه  أولا وأخيرا  غير عسكري  ولأنه أيضا  لن يخضع  للعسكر  سبب  وكسة مصر منذ ٦٠ عاما....وفقه الله وحماه من كل شر ....

وأرشح  الطبيب  عبد المنعم  أبو الفتوح  وزيرا  للصحة  
وأرشح المستشار البسطويسي  وزيرا  للعدل
وأرشح  العوا  وزيرا  للداخلية  (أول وزير مدني للداخلية)
 :: 

 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*موضوع جدا رائع ويلقي الضوء على مرشحي الرئاسة ومن خلاله وخلال مشاركات الجميع هنا قد أكون رأيا يشجعني على اختيار الأنسب 
مجهود يستحق الشكر والتقدير بارك الله لكِ ياأم آدم 
متابع بقراءتي وان كان بعض الأسئلة 
شكرا وموصولٌ أيضا لمن سيثري المكان آرآءا*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

موضوع أكثر من رائع يا ندى وتوقيته كذلك
مع إحترامى لأغلب المرشحين وليس كلهم
حازم صلاح إسماعيل إذا حصل على تأييد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فسيكتسح الإنتخابات
وإن دعم الإخوان مرشح آخر كالمستشار الغريانى أو غيره فإنه سيكون المنافس الأقوى لحازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل
المزاج العام فى الإستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية
وإنتخابات مجلسى الشعب والشورى
أوضح أن التيار الإسلامى هو صاحب اليد العليا والأقرب إلى ثقة الناخب المصرى
أما البلوفر وعمرو موسى والبسطاويسى ومنصور حسن وغيرهم فلن يكونوا أوفر حظا من توفيق عكاشة ومرتضى منصور
إلا إذا كانت هناك نية لتزوير الإنتخابات وهذا الإحتمال لا يجب علينا أبدا أن نستهين به أو نستبعده
العوا وعصام أبوالفتوح وحمدين صباحى سيكونون فى الصورة
لكن حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل يمتاز عنهم بأنه كثف من حملته الدعائية مبكرا
وأقنع عدد غير قليل من الناس بأنه يصلح لأن يكون الرئيس المنتظر لأنه يمتاز بالكاريزما والشخصية القوية الجريئة
فضلا عن الخلفية الدينية والسياسية
أجدد شكرى لك يا ندى وسأتابع كل ما يستجد على الموضوع بشغف

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

قضي الامر الذي فيه تستفيان : 
.
.
..

.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
..
.

..
.
.
.
عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح

----------


## اليمامة

> بعد انسحاب البرادعي ..اصبح كل المرشحين المحتملين للرئاسه ..غير محتملين
> 
> 
> جلال عامر


حلوة 

الله يرحمك يا جلال يا عامر

----------


## اليمامة

> طبعا ..علشان كده مش ممكن يطبقه 
> 
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الهام يا ندى
> اتمنى تبقى البرامج للجميع واضحة ..حتى الآن شايفة ان كل المرشحين واللي لسه حيهلوا علينا مع يوم 10 مارس
> كلهم برامجهم غير واضحة..كلام عام وعبارات رنانة وبس


أهلا ناريمان
مرحبا بيكى وبمتابعتك 
طبعا الكلام ببلاش المهم ساعة الجد
بس عموما بتتفاوت نسبة الثقة
يعنى من اول ابو الفتوح وأبو اسماعيل ..وانتى نازلة بقى لغاية عمرو موسى ووراه البلوفر 
بتهبط اللثقة تنازليا

----------


## اليمامة

> *موضوع جميل
> مسجل متابع
> وممكن اتكلم واعلق
> بس
> لما العدد يوصل ل60مرشح
> 
> ...................
> هل صحيح ما يتردد ان من لم يرشح نفسه للرئاسه 
> سيدفع غرامه خومسميت جنيه
> *


أهلا أستاذ غريب 
حضرتك أكيد بتمزح ..مش كدا ؟
هههههههه
مسألة اللى مش هايرشح نفسه للرئاسة يغرم 500 جنية دى !
طيب اشمعنى 60 يا أستاذ غريب؟

سؤال محيرنى 

شكرا لك

----------


## اليمامة

> أنا  أري أن  الأنسب  من بين  كل هؤلاء  هو   المحترم  جدا  "حازم أبو أسماعيل " لأنه  أولا وأخيرا  غير عسكري  ولأنه أيضا  لن يخضع  للعسكر  سبب  وكسة مصر منذ ٦٠ عاما....وفقه الله وحماه من كل شر ....
> 
> وأرشح  الطبيب  عبد المنعم  أبو الفتوح  وزيرا  للصحة  
> وأرشح المستشار البسطويسي  وزيرا  للعدل
> وأرشح  العوا  وزيرا  للداخلية  (أول وزير مدني للداخلية)


تقريبا دا رأى أغلبية الشعب المصرى
وخاصة بالنسبة لحازم أبو اسماعيل 
بس تقسيمة معقولة جدا يا دكتور 
انا تخيلت الحكومة الجديدة كدا 
بصراحة انبسطت اوى 

بس العوا وزير للداخلية 
مش غريبة شوية دى ؟

اهلا بك يا دكتور جمال دائما

----------


## اليمامة

> *موضوع جدا رائع ويلقي الضوء على مرشحي الرئاسة ومن خلاله وخلال مشاركات الجميع هنا قد أكون رأيا يشجعني على اختيار الأنسب 
> مجهود يستحق الشكر والتقدير بارك الله لكِ ياأم آدم 
> متابع بقراءتي وان كان بعض الأسئلة 
> شكرا وموصولٌ أيضا لمن سيثري المكان آرآءا*


أهلا يا حسن
مرحبا بوجودك ومتابعتك
وهو دا الهدف من الموضوع يا حسن
اننا ننشر التوعية بينا من خلال المعلومات والآراء
علشان نختار صح
فليس عيبا ابدا أن نتعاون من أجل الأصلح

شكرا لك

----------


## اليمامة

> موضوع أكثر من رائع يا ندى وتوقيته كذلك
> مع إحترامى لأغلب المرشحين وليس كلهم
> حازم صلاح إسماعيل إذا حصل على تأييد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فسيكتسح الإنتخابات
> وإن دعم الإخوان مرشح آخر كالمستشار الغريانى أو غيره فإنه سيكون المنافس الأقوى لحازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل
> المزاج العام فى الإستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية
> وإنتخابات مجلسى الشعب والشورى
> أوضح أن التيار الإسلامى هو صاحب اليد العليا والأقرب إلى ثقة الناخب المصرى
> أما البلوفر وعمرو موسى والبسطاويسى ومنصور حسن وغيرهم فلن يكونوا أوفر حظا من توفيق عكاشة ومرتضى منصور
> إلا إذا كانت هناك نية لتزوير الإنتخابات وهذا الإحتمال لا يجب علينا أبدا أن نستهين به أو نستبعده
> ...


اهلا يا أحمد
بشكرك جدا على التواجد والتقدير 
الحقيقة وجهة نظرك مطابقة للواقع فعلا لأن المصريين بيميلوا للتيار الدينى طبعا ثقة ..وعلى خلفية الإيمان الشعبى الجماهيرى عند الشرائح العريضة من الشعب المصرى ..ولذلك كفة حازم ابو اسماعيل ثقيلة فعلا وخاصة انه رجل ذكى ..يفهم فى السياسة وفى الوضع العام ويعرف كيف يضرب على الوتر الحساس وفى الوقت المناسب بدليل بكوره فى دعاياه الانتخابية ولعبها بذكاء دون افراط او تسخيف مما يحفظ له مكانة محترمة وكبيرة لدى الشعب المصرى ..

انا شخصيا مرشحى الاول والمفضل دكتور ابو الفتوح ..

البلوفر وعمرو موسى خارج الحسبة 

منصور حسن لسه داخل من يومين ويقال ان المجلس العسكرى زج به ..وكدا العملية خلصت ..يعنى هايخدها منصور حسن اللى كان العسكر معينينه الرئيس الاستشارى قبل دخوله حلبة الصراع ..واخبار انهاردة بتؤكد انه ماشى بلا هواده فى الدعايا والحضور ..

طبعا مسألة التزوير واردة ولكنى لا أعتقد انهم هيلجأوا لها ..أنا أظن ان ممكن العملية تنطبخ من الأول وخلاص ..زى منصور حسن كدا 


ويا خبر ...

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> قضي الامر الذي فيه تستفيان : 
> .
> .
> ..
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


مش فاهمة يا محمد

يعنى انت خلاص قررت تقف ورا ابو الفتوح ؟

----------


## اليمامة

ثورة شباب الوفد بعد إعلان الحزب دعم (منصور حسن) في سباق الرئاسة

آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 9 مارس 2012 - 3:22 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة

على خلفية إعلان حزب الوفد دعمه للمرشح المحتمل منصور حسن رئيس المجلس الاستشاري في الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة، أعلن أعضاء بالحزب اليوم الجمعة بدء البعث الثالث للحزب في ذكرى ثورة 1919 والتي توافق ذكراها اليوم 9 مارس.



فيما أعلن البعض اعتصامهم داخل مقر الحزب حتى إعلان الحزب تراجعه عن هذا القرار، جاء ذلك في بيان حصلت "بوابة الشروق" على نسخة منه، حيث أعرب الموقعون عليه عن استيائهم من إعلان الحزب تأييد وزير الإعلام سابقًا ورئيس المجلس الاستشاري حاليا، حيث قدم الأعضاء اعتذارهم بالنيابة عن الحزب للشعب المصري عن الأداء السياسي السيئ النابع من القائمين على إدارة الحزب، هذا الأداء الذي وصفوه بأنه "لم يحقق آمال وطموحات الأمة المصرية في حزب الأمة".



وطالب الأعضاء مؤسسات الحزب بضرورة سحب تأييدها لأي مرشح رئاسي حاليا لعدم اختياره على أسس ومعايير شفافة تكون من أولوياته تحقيق الآمال الخاصة بشرفاء المصريين.



وبنبرة تصعيدية أمهل البيان قيادات الحزب حتى الساعة الثامنة من مساء اليوم الجمعة لإعلان ذلك للوفديين، ومن ثم المصريين في مؤتمر صحفي، وقام الموقعون على البيان بكتابة عبارة "الحق فوق القوة والأمّة فوق الحكومة".

----------


## اليمامة

محمود غزلان المتحدث الإعلامي باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين



الإخوان: لم نعلن رسميا دعمنا لمرشح رئاسي.. ونتعرض لحرب إعلامية منظمة

آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 9 مارس 2012 - 2:57 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة
قال الدكتور محمود غزلان، المتحدث الرسمي باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، اليوم الجمعة: "إن البيان الأخير للإخوان كان ردًا على الحرب الإعلامية التي تعرضت لها الجماعة والحزب بشأن قضية التمويل الخارجي لمنظمات المجتمع المدني، وهروب المتهمين الأجانب والتي استخدمها المتربصون للإساءة للجماعة بلهجة شديدة القسوة."



    جاء ذلك في مداخلة هاتفية على قناة المحور الفضائية؛ حيث أكد أن الدرس المستفاد من هذا الحدث هو ضرورة الإعلان الفوري والدقيق عن كل ما يُدار مع الجانب الأمريكي من لقاءات، والتعامل مع مثل هذه اللقاءات بقدر كبير من الحذر. 



    وأشار إلى أننا من اللحظة الأولى عندما أعلنت السفيرة الأمريكية، إنفاق الأربعين مليون دولار، ونحن ندين هذا التدخل، وندين هذا التمويل، ونطالب بالتحقيق فيه، وقد ذكرت على فضائيات كثيرة جدًا "قولوا لنا من الذي تلقى هذه الأموال؟ وفيم أنفقها؟ وما هي مظاهر دعم الديمقراطية التي يزعمونها؟". 



     ونفى غزلان أن يكون السيد منصور حسن هو المرشح المدعوم من قبل الإخوان المسلمين، وقال: "هذا الكلام غير صحيح بالمرة" فنحن كما ذكرنا سلفًا على مسافة واحدة من كل المرشحين، وأن موقفنا لن يُعلن إلا بعد إغلاق باب الترشيح. 



    وأضاف: "إننا نضع معايير محددة، نقيس عليها كل مرشحي الرئاسة، وأقرب هذه الشخصيات لتلك المعايير هو الذي سوف ندعمه، أما منصور حسن فنحن لم نعده بشيء، ولم يحدث بيننا حوار بخصوص ترشيحه، ولم نعلن أننا سوف ندعمه أو غيره من المرشحين الحاليين."

----------


## اليمامة

«البلتاجي»: لن يكون الرئيس محسوبًا على «العسكري».. وشفافية القضاء على المحك 

Fri, 09/03/2012 - 13:20

قال الدكتور محمد البلتاجي، عضو مجلس الشعب، أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة في القاهرة، إن رئيس مصر القادم سيكون ممثلا لتيار سياسي، وليس محسوبًا على النظامين العسكري أو المخلوع، مشددًا على أن شفافية القضاء على المحك.

وأضاف «البلتاجي»، خلال ندوتة له بكلية الصيدلة جامعة عين شمس، مساء الخميس، أن الرئيس القادم لن يكون من خارج المشهد السياسي، وليس بالضرورة أن يكون رئيس حزب، والأهم أن يتحلى بالقدرة على الانفتاح على التيارات السياسية الأخرى.

وأضاف: «يجب ألا يكون الرئيس القادم لمصر محسوبًا على النظام العسكري أو النظام السابق، فضلا عن قدرته على مواجهة أي أطراف خارجية، تحاول أن تحركه وتضغط عليه، كما كان يحدث من قبل، بالإضافة إلى مد جذور التواصل مع التيارات الأخرى، وتابع قائلا: «عايزين رئيس يعبر بالبلد بر الأمان».

وحول موقف الجماعة من الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، وترشحه للمنصب، قال القيادي في الحزب: «في رأيي الشخصي، الدكتور أبو الفتوح يمثل حالة من التوافق، بسبب انفتاحه على تيارات سياسية مختلفة»، واستدرك متساءلاً: «لكن ما رد فعل القوى السياسية إذا كان رئيسا مجلسي الشعب والشورى من الإخوان، وإذا تم تشكيل حكومة انتقالية برئاسة إخواني، وجاء رئيس الجمهورية محسوبًا على جماعة الإخوان؟.. فهذا يجعلني  أعيد دراستي مرة ثانية، رغم مناسبة «أبو الفتوح»، لأن الأهم هو مصلحة الوطن».

وأشار إلى أن الإخوان تعمل على الاختيار بموضوعية بين عدد من المرشحين للرئاسة، والمفاضلة بينهم، مؤكدًا أن الحزب سيعلن دعمه ورأيه فيمن سيختاره من المرشحين، حين تتبلور الخريطة بشكل رسمي، على حد وصفه.

وطالب «البلتاجي»، المجلس العسكري بالعودة إلى ثكناته في أقرب وقت، قائلا: «على المجلس أن يخرج بلا وصاية، وملوش دعوة بالدستور والرئيس القادم»، وأوضح أن «أداء المجلس العسكري كان عبارة عن موجتين، الأولى بها تفاعل إيجابي نتيجة ضغوط الشارع الثوري، والثانية فيها عوامل كثيرة تدعونا للقلق سواء المحاكمات العسكرية والفوضى الأمنية، التي أثبتت الشواهد نها مقصودة».

وتابع: «إحنا مضطرين نتعامل مع واقع موجود وهو أن المجلس العسكري يدير البلاد لحين وجود مؤسسات منتخبة، ونحن قاربنا على إنهاء المرحلة الانتقالية بانتخاب رئيس للبلاد»، مشددًا على أن «حكومة الجنزوري» قد اختارها المجلس العسكري  باعتباره رئيسًا للجمهورية.

وأكد القيادي في حزب الحرية والعدالة أن «البرلمان له الحق في سحب الثقة من حكومة الجنزوري»، وضرورة تشكل حكومة جديدة لا تتلقى تعليماتها من أحد، وقال: «من حقنا إقالة الحكومة، لكن المجلس العسكري هو من سيختار الحكومة الجديدة بحكم إدارته للبلاد، لذلك يجب أن يكون الحل في إحداث تفاهم بين السلطتين، وبين العسكري في تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة، تعمل على إنقاذ البلاد بالفعل وإصلاحها.«

وعن الدستور وإعداده، قال «البلتاجي» إن »البرلمان هو من يشكل اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور، وهذا أمر غير قابل للطرح أوالجدل»، وأضاف: «ليس من المعقول أن يتم الأخذ برأي شخص، ونترك آراء نواب اختارهم الشعب».

وفيما يتعلق بتصريحات النائب أبو العز الحريري، التي قال فيها إن النواب غير مؤهلين للمشاركة فى اللجنة التأسيسية، قال  «البلتاجي»: «هذا رأيه الشخصي»

----------


## اليمامة

«العوا»: لا أثق في إشراف «عبد المعز إبراهيم» بنزاهة على الانتخابات الرئاسية 



وصف الدكتور محمد سليم العوا، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، سفر المتهمين في قضية «التمويل الأجنبي» بأنه «خطأ جسيم» لم يحدث من قبل في تاريخ القضاء المصري.

وقال خلال لقائه بطلاب «الأكاديمية الحديثة»، الثلاثاء، إن المتهمين لم يصدر قرار بحبسهم من قبل، وبناء عليه فلا يمكن الإفراج عنهم بكفالة 2 مليون جنيه، مؤكدًا أن المتهمين لهم الحق الآن في استرداد هذه الكفالة لأنهم لم يكونوا محبوسين في الأساس، مؤكدا أن كرامة الوطن في كرامة القضاء.

وكشف «العوا» أنه طلب من عصام سلطان بصفته «محاميًا» أن يرفع دعوى نيابة عنه ضد المستشار عبد المعز إبراهيم لعدم ثقته في أنه سيشرف على الانتخابات الرئاسية بالنزاهة المطلوبة.

وحمل العوا المسؤولية في هذه القضية للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، كونه مديرًا لشؤون البلاد، مطالبًا «العسكري» بالإفصاح عن أي صفقات تم إبرامها في هذه القضية.

وحول إمكانية محاسبة المجلس العسكري وكيفية معاقبته، قال العوا إن هناك نصًا في القانون بمعاقبة التدخل في شؤون القضاء ومن سيحاسب «العسكرى» هي الحكومة المنتخبة لأن الحكومة الحالية هي حكومة انتقالية غير قادرة على محاسبة المخطئ في الوقت الحالي.

ورداً على سؤال حول رأيه في محاكمة حسين سالم، قال «العوا» إن حسين سالم مصري يحمل الجنسية الإسبانية، ومصر لم توقع على اتفاقية تبادل المحاكمات مع إسبانيا، وبالتالي يجب أن تثبت العقوبة أولاً ثم يبدأ التفاوض على تنفيذ العقاب.

وحول حاجة مصر للمعونة الأمريكية، قال العوا إنه إذا حصلت مصر على المعونة الأجنبية دون خضوع لأي دولة أجنبية فأهلاً بها، ولكن إذا كانت نتيجتها الخضوع إلى دولة أخرى فلن نقبلها، فمصر دولة غنية تستطيع أن تنهض بنفسها دون معونات.

----------


## اليمامة

«موسى»: اختيار مرشح «الوفد» للرئاسة «تم بصفقة».. وبعض الساسة يخضعون للضغوط




بوابة المصري اليوم
أ.ش.أ
Fri, 09/03/2012 - 09:59

أشاد عمرو موسى، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، بموقف أعضاء حزب «الوفد» الذين سعوا إلى دعمه ومساندته كمرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية.

وقال موسى في المؤتمر الجماهيري الذى عقده، مساء الخميس، بمدينة الغردقة، في إطار جولته بمحافظة البحر الأحمر للتعريف ببرنامجه الانتخابي: «هؤلاء الأعضاء كان لهم وقفة إيجابية في الجمعية العمومية للحزب وعبروا عن موقفهم تجاهي دون الخضوع أو الخنوع لأي ضغوط».

وأشار إلى أنه من هؤلاء الأعضاء من بادر بالاتصال به لإعلان موقفهم نحو تأييده كمرشح للرئاسة، لافتًا إلى أن هناك «صفقة قد تمت» لا محالة فيما يخص دعم مرشح بعينه- «في إشارة منه إلى منصور حسن الذي أعلن حزب الوفد دعمه رسميًا كمرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية».

ونوه موسي إلى خضوع بعض الساسة للضغوط في الوقت الحالي مما يهدد الديمقراطية، وأن على الشعب الإصرار لفرض إرادته لا إرادة الأقلية، مؤكدًا أن الديمقراطية هي قرارات الشعب وليست قرارات القلة.

أضاف: «يجب أن يختار الشعب رئيسه بإرادته، حيث إن هناك مؤامرات تحاك ضد انتخابات الرئاسة ولكني أثق في وعي الشعب وقدرته علي الاختيار، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن الانتخابات مهددة في مصداقيتها ولذلك يجب إعادة النظر في المادة (28) لأنه لا يمكن لمصر أن تكون عزبة لهذا أو ذاك».

وتأتي تصريحات موسى، بعدما أيدت الهيئة العليا لحزب «الوفد» منصور حسن، كمرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، عن طريق تصويت أعضائها، يوم الأربعاء، على 3 مرشحين محتملين للرئاسة، وهم منصور حسن، وعمرو موسى، وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح.

وقبل ذلك التصويت بيوم واحد كان المكتب التنفيذي لحزب «الوفد» قد قرر في اجتماعه، الثلاثاء، تأييد ترشح عمرو موسى لرئاسة الجمهورية.

----------


## اليمامة

«الإخوان» يتجهون لدعم منصور حسن للرئاسة.. و«النور السلفى»: لن نؤيد أحداً 



Thu, 08/03/2012 - 22:18

كشفت مصادر مطلعة داخل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عن إجراء منصور حسن، المرشح المحتمل فى انتخابات الرئاسة، مشاورات مع قيادات من الجماعة قبل إعلان ترشحه للرئاسة، وأنه وارد بقوة أن يدعمه الإخوان، لكونه شخصية توافقية، وإن كانت مساندته ستسبب بعض المشاكل القليلة داخل قواعد الجماعة، التى تميل إلى دعم الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، لكنها ستكون أقل كثيراً من دعم أى مرشح آخر. وأوضحت المصادر أن «حسن» غضب من قبل عندما قال بعض قيادات الإخوان منذ شهرين إن الجماعة لا تدعمه، عندما تم طرح اسمه، وأنه اتصل بقيادات من الجماعة ليبلغهم حزنه لذلك، إلا أن الأيام الماضية شهدت تجدد الاتصالات بينهم قبل إعلانه الترشح.

وعلق الدكتور أحمد عبدالرحمن، عضو مجلس شورى جماعة الإخوان، على ترشيح «حسن» قائلاً: «أى كلام حتى الآن مجرد تكهنات ولن يتم الحديث عن ملف الرئاسة داخل الجماعة، إلا بعد غلق باب الترشح».

وأضاف أن مجلس شورى الجماعة سيجتمع عندما تتضح الصورة النهائية للمرشحين، وهو الذى سيحسم المرشح الذى ستدعمه الإخوان، مستبعداً أن يكون قرار الجماعة فى النهاية مثل انتخابات الرئاسة فى 2005 بعدم دعم أحد من المرشحين، والسماح للأعضاء بالتصويت لمن يرغبونه.

وقال مصطفى محمد، عضو مجلس الشعب عن «الحرية والعدالة»: «من الصعب النفى أو التأكيد على أى من الشخصيات المطروحة مثل منصور حسن لأنه قد تظهر شخصيات أخرى لذلك سيتم الإعلان بمجرد غلق باب الترشح على أساس المفاضلة بين عدد المرشحين الذى مازال يشهد زيادة».

وقال السيد مصطفى، نائب رئيس «النور» السلفى، رئيس الهيئة البرلمانية للحزب بمجلس الشعب: «إن الحزب لن يعلن عن موقفه من المرشح الذى سيدعمه إلا بعد فتح باب الترشح والتعرف على جميع المرشحين»، مؤكداً أن «النور» لن يدعم سوى المرشح المقتنع ببرنامج الحزب، وفى مقدمته تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية.

وقال الدكتور طلعت مرزوق، المستشار القانونى للحزب: «إنه حتى الآن لا توجد أى ملامح واضحة لانتخابات الرئاسة، فالحزب يخشى من تدعيم مرشح معين ثم ينسحب، لذا قررنا التأجيل لإعلان تأييدنا مرشحاً بعينه». وأضاف: «إن اللجنة العليا للحزب رفضت الدفع بمرشح للرئاسة».

وحول تأييد بعض قواعد الحزب لـ«أبوإسماعيل»، قال مرزوق: «إن هذا تصرف فردى وسنطالب الجميع بالالتزام بقرار اللجنة العليا للحزب، وألزمنا جميع أعضاء (النور) فى مجلسى الشعب والشورى بعدم التوقيع لأى مرشح إلا الذى سيعلن الحزب تأييده».

قال الدكتور حسام أبوالبخارى، المتحدث باسم القوى الإسلامية الثالثة: «إن قيادات حزبى (النور) و(الأصالة) يتعرضون لضغوط لعدم تأييد (أبوإسماعيل) وإن المجلس العسكرى يمارس أشد درجات الضغط على الأحزاب السلفية لتأييد مرشح آخر تنفيذاً للضغوط التى تمارسها الإدارة الأمريكية».

وتابع: «إن هناك اختلافاً بين أفكار (أبوإسماعيل) وقيادات حزب (النور) قد تكون سبباً آخر لعدم تأييده»، مشيراً إلى أن الأولى عقليته ثورية وله رأى واضح فى المجلس العسكرى، أما «النور» فيعمل بعقلية إصلاحية.

وتوقع حدوث أزمة بين قواعد الحزب وقياداته بسبب عدم دعمه لـ«أبوإسماعيل»، ولن يستطيع الحزب السيطرة على قواعده التى تؤيده.

وأعلن حزب «فرسان المستقبل الإسلامى» فى لقائه مع حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، تأييده فى الانتخابات الرئاسية والمشاركة فى حملة جمع التوكيلات فى المحافظات.

وقال خالد الشبكشى، رئيس الحزب: «إن أعضاءه أعلنوا مشاركتهم فى حملة دعم (أبوإسماعيل) رئيساً لمصر بعد عدة لقاءات جمعتهم معه، والتى أتاحت فرصة أكبر للتعرف على مشروعه الإسلامى المتكامل بنهوض ليس مصر فقط بل الأمة الإسلامية».

وجاء إعلان «فرسان المستقبل» بعد أن أعلن حزبى «الفضيلة» السلفى و«الجبهة السلفية» والقوى الإسلامية الثالثة تأييدها لـ«أبوإسماعيل».

وقال الشيخ عبدالهادى القصبى، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للطرق الصوفية، إن الطرق الصوفية ستعلن موقفها من مرشحى الرئاسة بعد غلق باب الترشح، وإن الجمعية العمومية لمشايخ الطرق الصوفية الأخيرة قررت أنها الجهة الوحيدة المختصة بتقديم المرشح الرئاسى الذى ستعلن الطرق الصوفية تأييده، وإن أى تحركات أو لقاءات مع المرشحين المحتملين للرئاسة تمت بعيداً عن مقار الطرق الصوفية لا تعبر عن رأى الصوفية، ولفت إلى أن الطرق الصوفية مازالت تدرس برامج المرشحين لاختيار المرشح الرئاسى الذى سيوافق عليه 73 شيخ طريقة يتبعهم 15 مليون صوفى.

----------


## اليمامة

«بجاتو»: نماذج توكيلات المرشحين متوفرة.. والسماح لأكثر من منسق لتخفيف الضغط 



Thu, 08/03/2012 - 21:02

قال المستشار حاتم بجاتو، أمين عام اللجنة العليا للإشراف على الانتخابات الرئاسية، إن «نماذج التوكيلات الخاصة بمرشحي الرئاسة موجودة في مراكز الشهر العقاري بجميع محافظات مصر»، مؤكدًا السماح بتخصيص منسق أو أكثر لجمع توقيعات المرشح من الوكلاء، تخفيفًا للضغط.

أكد «بجاتو»، خلال اتصال هاتفي لـ«الحياة اليوم»، الذي تقدمه الإعلامية لبنى عسل، مساء الخميس، أن «نماذج توكيلات مرشحي الرئاسة مطبوعة وموجودة في مراكز الشهر العقاري، وأضاف أنه «صدر قرار الأربعاء من الهيئة يحتوي علي ضوابط منح التوكيلات لمؤيدي مرشحي الرئاسة، وجميع التعليمات الواجب اتباعها»، بالإضافة إلى وجود بوسترات لتعريف كل مرشح ما سيفعله.

وحول الضغط المتوقع على مكاتب الشهر العقاري، قال أمين عام اللجنة العليا للإشراف على الانتخابات الرئاسية: «عندنا أكثر من 350 مكتبًا على مستوى الجمهورية، ونحن نلتزم بالقانون، وتم الاتفاق على تخصيص منسق أو أكثر لجمع التوقيعات من الوكلاء في كل مكتب، من مكاتب التوثيق التابعة لمصلحة الشهر العقارى، للتصديق على توقيعات المؤيدين، وأن يتم إثبات البيانات الخاصة بالمرشحين بمعرفة المؤيد وعلى مسؤوليته، ويتم أيضا إثبات الرقم القومي».

وأستطرد قائلا: «سيثبت الموثق بنفسه فى محضر التصديق، اسم المؤيد كاملاً والمحافظة التى يقيم بها، والرقم القومي كاملاً، ويتلو الموثق الإقرار المدرج بنموذج التأييد على المؤيد، ويبين له عقوبة تأييد أكثر مرشح، وذلك قبل توقيع المؤيد على نموذج التأييد»، مشددًا على أن «التصديق على توقيعات المؤيدين داخل مكاتب التوثيق سيكون مجاني».

----------


## اليمامة

«صباحى» من محطة مترو «الشهداء»: ستجدونى فى كل مكان 



Thu, 08/03/2012 - 20:05


حمدين صباحى، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، قام بجولة انتخابية بين المواطنين فى محطات مترو الأنفاق، الأربعاء ، بدأها من محطة مترو «الشهداء» بميدان رمسيس، واستقل عربة المترو فى اتجاه حلوان، لينهى جولته فى محطة مترو «شبرا الخيمة».

فوجئ ركاب المترو والباعة المنتشرون بساحة مسجد الفتح بميدان رمسيس بوجود «صباحى» حولهم، فتجمعوا حوله لالتقاط الصور التذكارية معه ومصافحته، وانتقلوا بصحبته إلى داخل المحطة. وبصعوبة شديدة، جراء تجمع عدد كبير من المواطنين والمارة، دخل «صباحى» محطة مترو «الشهداء»، وقطع تذكرة الركوب وقام بعبور ماكينات التذاكر، ووقف على رصيف القطار المتجه إلى شبرا، واستمع إلى شكاوى عدد من الركاب الذين طالبوه بأن يجد حلولاً سريعة لمشكلاتهم اليومية، خاصة الغلاء والبطالة وتدنى الأجور وسوء خدمات توصيل المياه والصرف الصحى والعشوائيات، فيما شدد أحد المواطنين على «صباحى» بضرورة تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية، ورد «صباحى» على كل هذه الشكاوى، قائلاً: «أعلم أوجاعكم وبرنامجى سيرفع الحد الأدنى للأجور إلى 1200 جنيه، والأقباط أحرص الناس على تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية من المسلمين فى مصر».

وقال «صباحى»، لـ«المصرى اليوم»، إنه يعد من المرشحين القلائل الذين يتوجهون للمواطنين داخل محطات وعربات المترو، الذى يعد من الأماكن التى تشهد تواجد الملايين من المصريين يومياً، وهو ما يتيح الفرصة للقائهم، وأضاف: «أتيت لـ(المترو) لأصافح المصريين قبل انتخابات الرئاسة، ولأبلغهم أننى موجود معهم فى كل مكان، ولأحثهم على المشاركة فى الانتخابات ليأخذوا حقوقهم»، مؤكداً أنه اختار محطة مترو «رمسيس» التى سميت بعد الثورة باسم «الشهداء» بدلاً من «مبارك»، تخليداً لتضحيات الثوار الذين فدوا حرية مصر بدمائهم، اعتزازاً بالثورة التى خلعت اسم الديكتاتور الذى كان ملتصقاً باسم كل مؤسسة فى مصر.

وفى نهاية جولته بمحطة شبرا الخيمة، تجول «صباحى» فى شوارع المنطقة، وتناول «لقمة القاضى» بعد دعوة وجهها له أحد أصحاب المحال، فيما قام شباب الحملة بتوزيع منشورات الدعاية الانتخابية الخاصة به على المواطنين طوال الجولة

----------


## اليمامة

يا ترى بقى ..حمدين صباحى لو تولى المنصب ..هايفضل برضو يروح بالمترو ويركب وسط الناس ؟

ودكتور ابوالفتوح ..اللى بيرفض بشدة تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل ..هايعمل كدا فعلا بعد توليه الحكم ..لو ؟

وحازم ابو اسماعيل ..هايتذكر الوعود ؟

وعمرو موسى ..هايحكم على الطريقة التركية ؟


وكرسى السلطة هايقعد ساكت !
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

أبو الفتوح: سأختار شاباً أقل من 45 سنة نائباً لى إذا أصبحت رئيساً




الأربعاء، 7 مارس 2012 - 23:08
قال الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، إنه فى حال نجاحه فى انتخابات الرئاسة سيختار شاباً عمرة 45 أو أقل، ليصبح نائباً له، مشيراً إلى أن اسم "حمدين صباحى" قد طرح بالفعل ليتولى منصب نائب الرئيس، لكن هذه المسألة لم تحسم بعد، وقال "اختيار "حمدين" وارد ولكن المسألة مازالت فى طور المناقشة، وقد اختاره هو أو غيره لهذا المنصب إذا ما فزت فى الانتخابات".

وأضاف "أبو الفتوح" فى حواره مع الإعلامى عمرو الليثى ببرنامج "90 دقيقة" على قناة المحور، مؤكداً أنه يفضل طرح أسماء المرشحين للرئاسة مع نوابهم ليختارهم الشباب فى نفس الوقت، وأوضح أنه فى حال وصوله للرئاسة سيطالب بتغيير الدستور المصرى بما يتوافق وهذا النوع الجديد من الانتخابات.

وعن تصوره للحال الذى سيكون عليه إذا ما أصبح رئيساً أكد "أبو الفتوح "أنه سيظل مقيماً فى بيته دون الانتقال إلى القصر الرئاسى وقال: "لماذا اترك بيتى؟ فسأكون موظفا مثل أى شخص من أفراد الشعب، وكل المصريين يستيقظون فى الصباح ليذهبوا لعملهم ويرجعون إلى بيوتهم بعد انتهاء الدوام، وكذلك سأفعل أنا".

وعن أسرته قال "أبو الفتوح": عمرى ستون عاماً، ولدى ستة أولاد، خمسة منهم انضموا لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ولكن زوجتى هى من رفضت الانضمام للجماعة، وظلت محافظة على بعدها عن كافة التيارات السياسية.

وأكمل المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، مؤكداً أن الدكتورة "علياء" زوجته ستظل فى عملها كطبيبة نساء وتوليد، ولن تكون كسالفاتها من زوجات الرؤساء المصريين وقال "لن يكون هناك سيدة مصر الأولى أو سيد مصر الأول بعد الآن فالشعب فقط هو من سيحتل الأولوية، وكلنا موظفون عنده".

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> تقريبا دا رأى أغلبية الشعب المصرى
> وخاصة بالنسبة لحازم أبو اسماعيل 
> بس تقسيمة معقولة جدا يا دكتور 
> انا تخيلت الحكومة الجديدة كدا 
> بصراحة انبسطت اوى 
> *
> بس العوا وزير للداخلية 
> مش غريبة شوية دى ؟
> 
> اهلا بك يا دكتور جمال دائما*


* 


نعم التغيير الثوري يستدعي أن يكون وزير الداخلية رجل قانون  ومدني وهذا ينطبق على  العوا ( وزير الدفاع في أمريكا سياسي وغير عسكري)

*
*وللتعاون الدولي أرشح الدكتور عمرو حمزاوي 

*
*وللإسكان أرشح الدكتور مهندس ممدوح حمزة

*
*ووزيرة الشئون الإجتماعية  أرشح الثورية بثينة كامل

*
*ووزيرة  التربية والتعليم  أرشح أقدم سيدة عاملة في الوزارة أو أرشح  السيدة  نوال الدجوي  صاحبة مدارس دار الطفل ودار التربية  ومؤسسة  واحدة من أشهر الجامعات الخاصة 

 ونتابع بعد قليل




*

----------


## الغريب41عام

> أهلا أستاذ غريب 
> حضرتك أكيد بتمزح ..مش كدا ؟
> هههههههه
> مسألة اللى مش هايرشح نفسه للرئاسة يغرم 500 جنية دى !
> طيب اشمعنى 60 يا أستاذ غريب؟
> 
> سؤال محيرنى 
> 
> شكرا لك


لماذا 60
لان العدد كتير  والطمع فى المنصب خطير
وهذا جزء من كل
http://www2.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=621652&
مع الاحترام التام لكل المهن والاشخاص

 مع فائق احترامى وتقديرى

----------


## اليمامة

> [/SIZE] 
> 
> 
> نعم التغيير الثوري يستدعي أن يكون وزير الداخلية رجل قانون  ومدني وهذا ينطبق على  العوا ( وزير الدفاع في أمريكا سياسي وغير عسكري)
> 
> [/B]
> *وللتعاون الدولي أرشح الدكتور عمرو حمزاوي 
> 
> *
> ...


انا موافقة جدا بصراحة على نوال الدجوى ..ست فاهمة بصحيح

بس متحفظة على حمزاوى وبثينة ..أرى ان بثينة بالخصوص غير مؤهلة 

بعدين فين فايزة ابو النجا يا دكتور  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> لماذا 60
> لان العدد كتير  والطمع فى المنصب خطير
> وهذا جزء من كل
> http://www2.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=621652&
> مع الاحترام التام لكل المهن والاشخاص
> 
>  مع فائق احترامى وتقديرى


 
مرحبا بك مجددا استاذ غريب 
اشكرك على التجاوب والمشاركة 
وهذا ما اتمناه فعلا من هذا الموضوع
اسمح لى ..جئت بالخبر هنا مباشرة توفيرا للوقت والجهد ..





المعلم فرغل أبو ضيف مرشح "العشوائيات"..
بالصور.."مقاول أنفار".. مؤهلاته ابتدائية..يحلم بكرسى الرئيس

الجمعة، 9 مارس 2012 - 08:02



بدأ مولد وهوس الترشيح للانتخابات الرئاسية، قبل ساعات من فتح باب الترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية المقرر رسميا غدا السبت، ومع ترقب الكثير ظهور الرئيس الذى ينقل البلاد لأول مرة منذ نصف قرن من الحكم العسكرى إلى الحكم المدنى، وظهر فى السباق مرشحون أصحاب مهارات وإمكانيات مختلفة، بل مهن مختلفة، ومنهم من هو بالفعل "ريس " حقيقى، ولكن على مجموعة كبيرة من الأنفار والعمال، فهو مقاول معمارى معروف فى منطقة بولاق الدكرور على بعد خطوات من جامعة القاهرة.

فرغل أبو ضيف عطية حاصل على الشهادة الابتدائية منذ عام 1979، واحد من الذين أصابهم هوس الرئاسة، وبدأ فعليا فى التحرك للترشح، وهو الآن فى العقد الخامس من عمره، معروف بين أهالى المنطقة، والكل يناديه بالريس، خاصة وأنه كان رئيسا للجنة شعبية للدفاع عن الممتلكات العامة والخاصة بالمنطقة، وله آراء مختلفة تجاه العديد من القضايا فى مصر، على رأسها القضاء على الفقر والبطالة وتحسين أوضاع العشوائيات والمناطق المحرومة ويؤكد دائما أن هذا سبب رئيسى لترشحه للرئاسة.

فرغل يؤكد أنه لن يتخلى عن ارتياد المقهى الخاص به حال فوزه برئاسة الجمهورية، وسيغير اسمه إلى " مقهى السيد الرئيس" ليجعلها مركزا لخدمة الفقراء والمهمشين، وسيرتدى الزى البلدى " الجلباب " بدعوى أن الرسل والصحابة كانوا يرتدونها.

المرشح الذى لم يعرف بعد كيف سينفذ شروط ترشحه بجمع 30 ألف توكيل من 15 محافظة، وليس له علاقة بعدد 30 نائبا فى البرلمان لتذكيته، وليس خلفه حزب يدعمه، يقول إنه يشرفه العيش وسط الأحياء البسيطة والعشوائيات وسوف يمول حملته الانتخابية من جيبه الخاص، وسيتحمل كافة نفقاتها مهما كانت دون المساعدة من أحد وأهالى المنطقة يدعمونه بقوة، حسب قوله، لدعمه لهم وحماية ممتلكاتهم خلال أيام الثورة، من خلال اللجان الشعبية، التى كان يرأسها.

يؤكد المعلم فرغل أن الحياة علمته الكثير دون الحاجة إلى تعليم ومؤهلات عليا أو متوسطة، وجعلته واعيا بكافة مشكلات مصر الحالية والتاريخية، مع العلم بأنه لا ينتمى لأى حزب سياسى أو حركة ثورية، إلا أنه متفائل بفوز الإسلاميين فى الانتخابات البرلمانية، وكذلك لم ينافق الثورة وأكد أنه لم يذهب إلى ميدان التحرير أيام الثورة، نظرا لدوره فى حماية الممتلكات العامة مثل محطة مترو جامعة القاهرة، مدينة المبعوثين مدينة الطالبات، مستشفى بولاق ومكتب البريد، قائلا: كنت قائد لجنة شعبية أمام الثورة، جمعت متعلقات خاصة بالسجل المدنى بعد حرق قسم بولاق الدكرور وسلمت الأسلحة التى وجدتها للجيش.

يقوم البرنامج الانتخابى للمرشح فرغل بالأساس على عودة الأمن كاملا على مستوى الجمهورية، والاحتفاظ بحصة مصر فى مياه النيل، وتطوير العشوائيات، والقضاء على الفقر والبطالة باعتبارهما أكبر قنبلتين موقوتتين فى مصر، فلابد من وضعهما أمام بصر كل مسئول فى الدولة، ويؤكد دائما أن ذلك لن يحدث بين عشية وضحاها ولكنه يحتاج لبعض الوقت، إلى جانب خفض الأسعار لتكون فى متناول الجميع والاهتمام بالسياحة والمناطق الأثرية.















الحقيقة ..مش عارفة أقول ايه ؟
يظهر الناس مش فاهمة 
او لما خدوا حريتهم بيلخبطوا 

طيب 
من حقهم يحلموا
خليهم يحلموا 

مع خالص الإعتذار والتقدير للشعب المصرى الجدع

----------


## اليمامة

"شفيق" خلال مؤتمر جماهيرى بالشرقية: من يحكم مصر يحكم العرب

الجمعة، 9 مارس 2012 - 16:03



الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية


أكد الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، ثقته فى أن مصر ستصبح خلال فترة وجيزة كما نحلم بها، إذا اجتمع شعبها على قلب رجل واحد وأخلصنا فى العمل، قائلا، إن مصر تتمتع بموارد كثيرة، ولكن لم يحسن توزيع بعضها خلال الفترة السابقة، أو لم يتم استخدام البعض الآخر من الأصل، مستنكراً عدم تمتع أبناء مصر بخيرها، فى الوقت الذى تطمع دول العالم أجمع فيها.

وأضاف شفيق، خلال مؤتمر جماهيرى حاشد عقد بمسقط رأسه بالإبراهيمية محافظة الشرقية، بعد صلاة الجمعة، وسط تواجد أمنى مكثف، أن من يحكم مصر يحكم العرب جميعا، لأن المصريين فى قلوب العرب، وهم يتمنون لنا عبور هذه المرحلة بأسرع وقت ممكن، كما أننا فى قلوب الأفارقة، مشدداً على ضرورة عودة الريادة المصرية فى المنطقة كما كانت عليها.

وأشار شفيق إلى أنه يعلم أن كل قطعة أرض بمصر تحتاج إلى إعادة استغلالها، وأن تنفيذ عدد قليل من المشروعات العملاقة كفيل بالقضاء على مشكلة البطالة، لكن ذلك يحتاج إلى قرارات حاسمة فى الوقت المناسب، وإرادة قوية، لافتاً إلى أنه لم يتم اتخاذ القرارات الصائبة، ولم يحسن التصرف حيال مشاكلنا.

وأوضح شفيق أن مشكلة الانفلات الأمنى وتراجع الأداء الاقتصاد المصرى يأتى على قمة أولويات برنامجه الانتخابى، مؤكداً أن كل مجال فى مصر يحتاج إلى إعادة نظر، وعلى الرئيس القادم أن يراجعها بدقة، خاصة الزراعة والصناعة والتعليم ومستوى المدارس والوحدات الصحية والبطالة.

ودعا شفيق أبناء جيله إلى الاهتمام بالشباب، وأن يفكر كل منهم فى الأجيال الجديدة، وإعطائهم الفرصة الكاملة، مشدداً على ضرورة أن يعود الخير على كل طفل فى مصر، وأن يرتفع مستوى معيشة المواطن كل يوم عما قبله حتى لا نصبح كالأموات.

وقام أحد أهالى مدينة الإبراهيمية بالشرقية بمقاطعة الفريق أحمد شفيق ووجه له سؤلا قائلا "إنك المسئول عن موقعة الجمل، ونحن نريد أن نعرف ما تم فيها" فتجاهل الفريق السؤال واستكمل حديثه عن برنامجه الانتخابى.

وفى نهاية المؤتمر، قام الأهالى المشاركون فيه بالاعتراض على مشاركة أحد نواب الحزب الوطنى "أحمد عبد الدايم" وإطلاق صيحات المنددة بوجوده وقاموا بقذف سيارته بالحجارة احتجاجا على وجوده، وكان شفيق قد أدى صلاة الجمعة بالمسجد الكبير بالمدينة وسط أهالى من مؤيديه، ودارت خطبة الصلاة حول "التوكل على الله، ووحدة الصف، وخصائص الإمام العادل" .

----------


## اليمامة

حذر من شراء الأصوات..
أبو الفتوح لمشايخ القبائل: لا وجود للوحدة الإسلامية بدون العربية



الجمعة، 9 مارس 2012 - 14:37


قال الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية: أنا جزء من القبائل العربية تاريخيا وقيميا، ولست ضيفا عليهم فأنا متواصل منذ 42 عاما معهم فى سنوات جمعتنا فيها قيم الإسلام العظيم التى تعد العروبة هى قلبه النابض، لأنه لا وجود للوحدة الإسلامية بدون وحدة عربية.

ورحب أبو الفتوح خلال مؤتمر القبائل العربية المصرية الذى أقيم عقب صلاة الجمعة اليوم، بالاجتماع والتشاور دون فرض أى إرادة، مؤكدا وجود مؤامرة على الانتخابات الرئاسية، وأن الضمان الوحيد لتحقيق إرادة الشعب المصرى هو ذهابه وخروجه بالملايين للصناديق فى أيام الانتخابات للإدلاء بأصواتهم وحمايتها دون النظر لمن ينجح فيها، مع عدم وجود ما يمنع المطالبة بتغيير المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستورى الخاصة بانتخابات الرئاسة.

وطالب أبو الفتوح مشايخ القبائل بأن يذهبوا للقبائل الموجودة فى أطراف مصر لينشروا الوعى بين أبنائهم حتى لا يتم بيع الأصوات بالمال الذى سيدخل مصر لشراء الأصوات فى انتخابات الرئاسة.




















يا ترى بكرى واقف ورا مين ؟ بيدعم مين بالضبط ؟

----------


## الغريب41عام

نصيحه منى

*اوعى حد يزعل حد متضمنش بكرة .ممكن يترشح للرئاسه وهوب  يبقى رئيس*

خالو بالكم بقى

----------


## اليمامة

> نصيحه منى
> 
> *اوعى حد يزعل حد متضمنش بكرة .ممكن يترشح للرئاسه وهوب  يبقى رئيس*
> 
> خالو بالكم بقى


هههههههههه

فكرة جيدة يا أستاذ غريب 

دمت بخير 

 :f:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

نعم نعم 

سااختار عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح رئيسا لمصر
بعد انسحاب الدكتور البرادعي من السباق لم اجد افضل من ابو الفتوح
اشعر بانه امين ...واثق في قدرته علي تغيير مصر الي الافضل 
ثوري ..دائما كانت له موقف ضد السلطه الغاشمه في مصر
منفتح علي جميع الاتجاهات الفكريه في مصر وليس لديه نبره تخوين لاحد 
الي جانب خلفيته الاسلاميه الرائعه التي نحبها ونتمسك بها 

وفقه الله وايده 

الصراحه ياندي
بعد طول انتظار اخترته

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الحقيقة أن الموضوع دسم للغاية
وإستفدت كثيرا من بعض مشاركاته فلم أستطيع قرائته كاملا حتى الآن
لكننى سأفعل إن شاء الله
أجدد شكرى لك يا ندى
ولكل من شارك فى الموضوع 
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> نعم نعم 
> 
> سااختار عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح رئيسا لمصر
> بعد انسحاب الدكتور البرادعي من السباق لم اجد افضل من ابو الفتوح
> اشعر بانه امين ...واثق في قدرته علي تغيير مصر الي الافضل 
> ثوري ..دائما كانت له موقف ضد السلطه الغاشمه في مصر
> منفتح علي جميع الاتجاهات الفكريه في مصر وليس لديه نبره تخوين لاحد 
> الي جانب خلفيته الاسلاميه الرائعه التي نحبها ونتمسك بها 
> 
> ...


وأنا كمان يا محمد أرشحه
لأنه صاحب موقف شجاع منذ حداثته
ولذلك أشعر أنه غير مداهن ولا منافق
ولا يخشى فى الله لومة لائم


أشكرك

----------


## اليمامة

> الحقيقة أن الموضوع دسم للغاية
> وإستفدت كثيرا من بعض مشاركاته فلم أستطيع قرائته كاملا حتى الآن
> لكننى سأفعل إن شاء الله
> أجدد شكرى لك يا ندى
> ولكل من شارك فى الموضوع


تسعدنى متابعتك ومشاركتك أحمد

وجودك نفسه يسعدنى دائما 

دمت بخير

----------


## اليمامة

ظاظا.. مدرس شرقاوي يسحب أوراق الترشح للرئاسة بعد أن رأى الرسول في المنام

آخر تحديث يوم السبت 10 مارس 2012 - 5:30 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 

القاهرة - أ ش أ

في لقطة ملفتة من داخل مقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، أعلن السيد عبد الله حسن الشهير بـ"ظاظا" أنه جاء اليوم لمقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة من محافظة الشرقية حيث يعمل مدرسا لمادة الرياضيات، موضحا أنه تحمل كل هذه المشقة لإعلان ترشحه للانتخابات بعد أن رأى الرسول الكريم في المنام.



وتميز اليوم بالإقبال على الترشيح منذ فتح الباب صباح اليوم السبت لمواطنين جاءوا من مختلف المحافظات لتسجيل أسمائهم وسحب أوراق الترشح للرئاسة.

----------


## اليمامة

بعد رفضه قبول توكيلات من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة
حملة أبو الفتوح تتهم الشهر العقاري بوضع عراقيل أمام المواطنين



آخر تحديث يوم السبت 10 مارس 2012 - 2:55 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة
رصدت "الحملة الرسمية للدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيسا لمصر" عددًا من الممارسات التي تعوق عملية جمع توكيلات المواطنين التي تشهدها مقار الشهر العقاري في أول أيام تقديم الطلبات للترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية.



ووصفت الحملة الإجراءات التي يتخذها مسئولو الشهر العقاري بأنها تتسم حتى الآن بالتأخر ووضع عراقيل وصعوبات أمام المواطنين بحسب وصفها، وأشار القائمون على الحملة أن "محافظة الإسماعيلية شهدت رفض عدد من مقار الشهر العقاري قبول توكيلات من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة، وذلك بحجة أنه غير مسموح لهم عمل توكيلات في سابقة تعد إهدارًا فادحًا لحقوق ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة وتمييزًا شديدًا وقسوة ضدهم.



وقالت اللجنة الإعلامية في بيان لها صادر اليوم وحصلت "بوابة الشروق" على نسخة منه: إنه "غابت نماذج التوكيلات في 18 مقرًا من مقرات الشهر العقاري في كل من مقر الشهر العقاري بجنوب الجيزة، والذي يضم البدرشين والعياط، ومقرين بمدينة 6 أكتوبر، ومقر القنطرة غرب بالإسماعيلية، والمقر الرئيسي بكفر الشيخ، ومقر شهر عقاري منيا القمح بالشرقية، وأيضا مقر أرض اللانش ببورسعيد، مشيرة إلى أنه لا توجد أي نماذج للتوكيلات في 11 مقر شهر عقاري بمحافظة الفيوم".



وأضافت اللجنة: "كما شهد مكتب الشهر العقاري بالمحلة الكبرى بمحافظة الغربية قصورًا في الأداء، فلا يوجد به غير موظفة واحدة ، مما لا يتناسب مع العدد الذي من المفترض أن يستوعبه هذا المقر، كما مارس مكتب الشهر العقاري الرئيسي ببنها ومكتب شبين القناطر محاولات للتضييق على المواطنين بطلب صورة بطاقة الدكتورعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، بالرغم من عدم الحاجة إلى ذلك في الإجراءات". 


تعليقات :

- اقترح د ابو الفتوح رئيسا وحمدين نائبا للرئيس لانهما ذو توجهات ثورية كما ان ابو الفتوح له مرجعية اسلامية ووطنية وحمدين له خبرات سياسية متراكمة يستطيع دعم التوجه الثوري لابو الفتوح واقتسام اعباء الحرب الشرسة من قوي الاستعمار في الخارج ووكلاءه في الداخل وتراث الازمات المتراكم من النظم السلطوية السابقة . كما انها رسالة لكل من يحاول اغتيال ابو الفتوح لقدر الله ان من سيخلفة سيحمل نفس التوجهات مما يقلل من فرص القضاء علي رئيس الدولة ويعطي استقرار سياسي طويل. حتي لا تتفتت الاصوات وتذهب لمرشحي الفلول كما يمكن ان يصبح ابواسماعيل والعوا نواب اويتنازل كليهما للدكتور ابو الفتوح و صباحي

- ابو الفتــــوح هو البرادعـــــــى الثانى فى نظــــــر المجلس العســــكرى .

----------


## اليمامة

العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة: 158 مرشحا سحبوا أوراق الترشح حتى ظهر اليوم



آخر تحديث يوم السبت 10 مارس 2012 - 5:50 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 

القاهرة - أ ش أ

أعلن المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة أن إجمالي عدد من تقدموا اليوم للاستفسار عن إجراءات الترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة 158 متقدما، ولم يتقدم أحد نهائيا بأوراق الترشح رسميا.



وقال سلطان - في مؤتمر صحفي عقده بعد ظهر اليوم السبت - إن الحاضرين اليوم استفسروا عن الأوراق المطلوبة وإجراءات الترشح فقط، مؤكدا أن الانتقادات التي وجهها المتقدمون لا تتعلق بعمل اللجنة ولكنها تتعلق بنصوص القانون الذي اشترط وجود 30 ألف توكيل من 15 محافظة مختلفة على النموذج المعد لذلك بمكاتب الشهر العقاري والتي بدأت عملها في هذا الشأن بكثافة اليوم.



وعن الدعاية الانتخابية ، قال سلطان "إن القانون ينص على وقف الدعاية الانتخابية منذ اليوم الأول لفتح باب الترشح"، مؤكدا أن اللجنة ستتخذ كافة الإجراءات تجاه المخالفين وذلك باستثناء الفترة السابقة لبداية فتح باب الترشح.وأوضح أن الإجراءات ضد المخالفين للقوانين المنظمة للدعاية الانتخابية تتضمن إزالة المواد الدعائية بالطريقة الإدارية وتحميل نفقتها للمرشح وإبلاغ النيابة العامة لاتخاذ الإجراءات، مؤكدا أن ذلك يعتبر مخالفة جنائية.



وأضاف المستشار فاروق سلطان أنه تم إبلاغ المحافظين والنيابة العامة ووزير الإعلام ورئيس مجلس الشورى لاتخاذ كافة الإجراءات ضد المخالفين بما في ذلك ما يعد دعاية انتخابية في البرامج التلفزيونية والصحف.

----------


## اليمامة

البلتاجي.. سويسي يتقدم لانتخابات الرئاسة للمرة الثانية ويعد بحكم شرع الله

هل يمر البلتاجي بتوكيلات السوايسة إلى قصر العروبة!!؟

آخر تحديث يوم السبت 10 مارس 2012 - 5:35 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة
القاهرة - أ ش أ

تقدم الشيخ عبد الباسط البلتاجي، الذي قدم من محافظة السويس، اليوم السبت، لإعلان ترشحه للرئاسة للمرة الثانية، حيث سبق وأن تقدم بأوراق ترشيحه في الانتخابات الرئاسية الأخيرة عام 2005.



ويقول الشيخ البلتاجي انه حصل اليوم على أول توكيل رسمي من حي الأربعين بالسويس، موضحا أن برنامجه الانتخابي يتضمن الحكم بشرع الله.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

158 مرشح يا ندى فى أول يوم!
الغريب كان مستنى 60 بس وكنت فاكر إن ده رقم كبير لن يتحقق
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

مرشحون محتملون للرئاسة: إجراءات لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية (تمثيلية هزلية)



آخر تحديث يوم السبت 10 مارس 2012 - 12:12 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 

علن بعض المواطنين الذين توجهوا، صباح اليوم، للترشح، وغير المعروفين إعلاميا، والذين بلغ عددهم 30 مرشحا محتملا حتى الآن، عن تشكيل تحالف ثوري فيما بينهم لمواجهة إجراءات اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، والتي وصفوها بـ"التعجيزية والتعسفية".



كانت اللجنة قد رفضت تلقي أوراق عدد كبير من المواطنين الراغبين في الترشح، وقاموا بالتجمهر خارج اللجنة، معربين عن رفضهم لشرط حصولهم على 30 ألف توكيل من المواطنين، مرددين بعض الهتافات المنددة باللجنة.



من جانبه، قال محمد مرسي، المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة: إننا لن نرضخ ونخضع لتلك الإجراءات الهزلية، وسوف ينبثق منا لجنة قانونية ولجنة إعلامية للتحرك نحو وزارة العدل، وفي حالة عدم الاستجابة لمطالبنا سوف نسير في الشارع، ولن نعود إلى بيوتنا مرة أخرى.



وبسؤاله حول هذه الإجراءات التي رأى أنها تعسفية، قال مرسي: إنها تتمثل في شروط أن يحصل المرشح على 30 ألف توكيل من الشعب المصري على أن يقوم كل مواطن بالتوجه للشهر العقاري، الأمر الذي اعتبره تعجيزيا وتعسفيا، "لما يستهلكه من وقت ومال".



وأضاف مرسي، أن معنى استمرار تعسف اللجنة بهذه الإجراءات التعجيزية يعني أن هناك مرشحًا رئاسيا موجود من قبل، وأن ما يفعلونه ما هو إلا تمثيلية هزلية.



فيما طالب بعض المرشحين المحتملين الآخرين اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بتحقيق مطالبهم المتمثلة في أن تسمح اللجنة بانتداب مندوب من الشهر العقاري للحصول على توكيلات المرشحين.



من جانبه، اعترض علي إبراهيم سيف والشهير بعلي سيف والمرشح المحتمل للرئاسة على إجراءات اللجنة، قائلا: "كيف أتقدم بأوراقي كاملة وترفض اللجنة قبولها لعدم حصولي على 30 ألف صوت في نفس الوقت الذي حظرت فيه اللجنة الدعاية الانتخابية للمرشحين حتى 30 إبريل".

تعليقات :

- اللي تعبان في تحقيق شرط ثلاثين ألف توكيل ، ازاي يترشح عن ثمانين مليون ؟


- واضح أن النية مبيتة لتزوير الانتخابات ، وسوف تندلع الثورة مرة أخرى لأنها مستمرة ولم تتوقف لحظة ولكنها في حالة هدنة ، ولكن هذه المرة ستكون قوية وعنيفة ولن تعود الجماهير إلى بيوتها هذه المرة إلا بعد تحقيق كل المطالب ، وسوف يخسر العسكر البقية البسيطة التي تقف وراءهم دون وعي أو تفكير ، وعندما نقول العسكر نقصد بذلك المجلس العسكري حتى لا يقول أحد أن جيشنا عظيم وله تاريخ وكلام من هذا القبيل الذي لا ينكره أحد . أما الذي يدير البلاد هم مجموعة عددها (18) فرد ، وقد أثبتت الأيام أنهم فشلوا في إدارة البلاد فشلاً ذريهاً . ويا رب نجد عقلاء تضع مصر في المقام الأول قبل مصالحهم . والله معك يا شعب مصر .



- صحيح مادام هناك عبد المعز ومش بس عبد المعز كمان سلطان يبقي في احتمالات تربيطات واتفاقيات ...هي صحيح لصالح الشعب ونحن لانتوسم في ذلك الاضرار بالوطن وانما هو المبدء وكما اتفقنا ان قيام الثورة قامت من اجل الكتمان والسرية المفرطة في بعض الموضوعات والتي انقلبت بالسؤء علي القيادة السياسية السابقة ..نرجوا ان نتعظ ونظلع بنصائح من الثورة حتي تمر الامور بسلام ولنأخذ تجربة قضية التمويل كمثال فيما نحن بصددة الان ...لو حدث ان هناك تربيطات في الخفاء فلابد ان تعلن حتي يعرف الشعب وعلية نبض الراي العام مهم جدا الان لمن هم بيدعم دفة مقاليد الامور بالبلاد وبعدين تصريح سلطان فيما يخص استقرار الصناديق علي رئيس يبقي مفيش طعن بقي دية اسم كلام اقرب قواعد الاختلاف ان احتكم الي قاضي لاحتكم الية فيما اختصم الية من خصم قد يكون غير شريف الي تثبت النوايا ..ومن تثبت النوايا غير محكمة والر جوع الي قاضي ويتأتي هذا من خلال قضية سواء ان كان طعن في نزاهة مرشح ارتكب شية او تدليس او ..او.. يبقي هذا التصريح غير مريح بالمرة ويشتم منة رائحة ...لااقول كما اسلفت ريح غير كريمة وانما هنفترض النوايا الحسنة ..لابد من الالتزام بالشففية حرفيا فيما يعلن وفيما يقال في المؤتمرات والجلسات لابد .. 



- مين حيعد 30 ألف توكيل لكل مرشح هاتوا مكينة عد النقود وان شاء الله تخلصوا عد بعد اعلان النتيجة !!!
وهل ممكن شخص واحد يعمل كذا توكيل لعدد من المرشحين ؟ ولو واحد عمل توكيلين او تلاتة لمرشح واحد مين حيفرز؟ هو ده اله... بعينة

----------


## اليمامة

> 158 مرشح يا ندى فى أول يوم!
> الغريب كان مستنى 60 بس وكنت فاكر إن ده رقم كبير لن يتحقق


كنت لسه هاقولها يا أحمد والله

بس انا الحقيقة يعنى مستغربة ..ازاى الناس بتقبل على الترشح كدا وكأنهم بيسحبوا مصوغات تعيين ؟!!

----------


## الغريب41عام

> 158 مرشح يا ندى فى أول يوم!
> الغريب كان مستنى 60 بس وكنت فاكر إن ده رقم كبير لن يتحقق


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ؟ فيه ايه؟
بضحك
فيها حاجه دى
هههههههههههههههه
ههههههه
هههه

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

وازيدك ياندي ..لماذا ابو الفتوح ؟ 

انفتاحه وعقليته الواسعه التي يستطيع التعامل بها مع جميع التيارات السياسيه في مصر امر يبشر بالخير فهو ليس اقصائي 
وليس منغلق علي خلفيته الاسلاميه بحد ذاتها .. بالعكس.. هو منطلق علي كل الافكار والتوجهات والاراء بشكل جميل
الوحيد بهذه المزايا الذي سيستطيع الاستفاده من قدرات الجميع في بناء مصر 
حين اخترت البرادعي لم يكن لشخصه .. بل جنونا بنهضه مصر ..
ابو الفتوح سيستطيع ان يستفيد من تلك الكنوز ..المتمثله في افكار البرادعي النهضويه لمصر والتي عبر عنها في برنامجه الحلم نهضه مصر 
الرؤيه لدي ابو الفتوح اكثر واعرض بكثير عن غيره 
احببت البرادعي لثقتي في اخلاصه وايماني بقدراته في العمل لصالح مصر
وحين اخترت ابو الفتوح الان ..لثقتي في اخلاصه ..حتي وان كنت اعترف بان قدراته التنظيميه ليست مثل البرادعي بل اقل قليلا ..لكنه باستطاعته واثق في تخطيه تلك النقطه بالعمل المشترك بينه وبين غيره ان شاء الله

اتجاه الكثير من الشباب لابو الفتوح ليس من فراغ .. وكذا كثير من شباب حمله البرادعي .. وكثير من الوسط الفني والرياضي واعضاء هيئات التدريس في بعض الجامعات وغيرهم .. كل هذا له دلالات كبيره واحلام وامال ..اتمني ان يوفق الله ابو الفتوح لتحقيقها ان شاء الله

اتمني في الاخير
الا تقف جماعه الاخوان المسلمين في طريق احلامنا هذه المره ايضا

----------


## اليمامة

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه ؟ فيه ايه؟
> بضحك
> فيها حاجه دى
> هههههههههههههههه
> ههههههه
> هههه


ههههههههههههه
ضحكتنى معاك يا أستاذ غريب 
أصل الضحك بالعدوى 
بس انا عارفة حضرتك بتضحك ليه
لأن العدد تعدى الضعف !

----------


## اليمامة

> وازيدك ياندي ..لماذا ابو الفتوح ؟ 
> 
> انفتاحه وعقليته الواسعه التي يستطيع التعامل بها مع جميع التيارات السياسيه في مصر امر يبشر بالخير فهو ليس اقصائي 
> وليس منغلق علي خلفيته الاسلاميه بحد ذاتها .. بالعكس.. هو منطلق علي كل الافكار والتوجهات والاراء بشكل جميل
> الوحيد بهذه المزايا الذي سيستطيع الاستفاده من قدرات الجميع في بناء مصر 
> حين اخترت البرادعي لم يكن لشخصه .. بل جنونا بنهضه مصر ..
> ابو الفتوح سيستطيع ان يستفيد من تلك الكنوز ..المتمثله في افكار البرادعي النهضويه لمصر والتي عبر عنها في برنامجه الحلم نهضه مصر 
> الرؤيه لدي ابو الفتوح اكثر واعرض بكثير عن غيره 
> احببت البرادعي لثقتي في اخلاصه وايماني بقدراته في العمل لصالح مصر
> ...


فعلا يا محمد ..كلامك صحيح 
وانا فى قرارة نفسى اشعر ان الرجل مستنير 
ليس على طريقة البرادعى المتوهجة ولكنه معقول جدا 
وسيماههم على وجوههم..وبعيد عن الوجه الكاريزما 
الراجل قال كلام زى الفل فى المداخلة الجاية ..

----------


## اليمامة

> وازيدك ياندي ..لماذا ابو الفتوح ؟ 
> 
> انفتاحه وعقليته الواسعه التي يستطيع التعامل بها مع جميع التيارات السياسيه في مصر امر يبشر بالخير فهو ليس اقصائي 
> وليس منغلق علي خلفيته الاسلاميه بحد ذاتها .. بالعكس.. هو منطلق علي كل الافكار والتوجهات والاراء بشكل جميل
> الوحيد بهذه المزايا الذي سيستطيع الاستفاده من قدرات الجميع في بناء مصر 
> حين اخترت البرادعي لم يكن لشخصه .. بل جنونا بنهضه مصر ..
> ابو الفتوح سيستطيع ان يستفيد من تلك الكنوز ..المتمثله في افكار البرادعي النهضويه لمصر والتي عبر عنها في برنامجه الحلم نهضه مصر 
> الرؤيه لدي ابو الفتوح اكثر واعرض بكثير عن غيره 
> احببت البرادعي لثقتي في اخلاصه وايماني بقدراته في العمل لصالح مصر
> ...


فعلا يا محمد ..كلامك صحيح 
وانا فى قرارة نفسى اشعر ان الرجل مستنير 
ليس على طريقة البرادعى المتوهجة ولكنه معقول جدا 
وسيماههم على وجوههم..وبعيد عن الوجه والكاريزما 
الراجل قال كلام زى الفل فى المداخلة الجاية ..

----------


## الغريب41عام

طرفة من على تويتر

عاجل: 
*اغلاق الطرق السريعة ووزارة الصحة تصدر قرارا بمنع نقل المرشحين بين المحافظات خوفا من انتشار مرض الترشح اللارادي*


ملطوشه طبعا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كنت لسه هاقولها يا أحمد والله
> 
> بس انا الحقيقة يعنى مستغربة ..ازاى الناس بتقبل على الترشح كدا وكأنهم بيسحبوا مصوغات تعيين ؟!!


حاجة تجنن فعلا يا ندى
أكيد فيه ناس عايزة تشتهر وناس مجانين
مش ممكن يكون العدد ده كله ناس عاقلة



> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه ؟ فيه ايه؟
> بضحك
> فيها حاجه دى
> هههههههههههههههه
> ههههههه
> هههه


 ::

----------


## اليمامة

برنامجى يضمن 1200 جنيه حدًا أدنى للأجور و30 ألفًا حدًا أقصى.. وسأعيد هيكلة الداخلية والقضاء
أبوالفتوح: أخشى أن يكون ترشح منصور حسن «مؤامرة»


أبو الفتوح فى جولة انتخابية


آخر تحديث يوم السبت 10 مارس 2012 - 11:55 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة 

وقال أبوالفتوح، أثناء جولة له فى القليوبية، أمس الاول، أقام خلالها عدة مؤتمرات فى جامعة بنها ومدن طوخ وقها وشبرا الخيمة، ــ إنه يرى أن الانتخابات الرئاسية تتعرض لمؤمراة فى صورة التفاف حول شخص بذاته من الفلول لأن المطلوب «مبارك بشرطة».



ودلل أبوالفتوح على تصوره بالإشارة إلى «وجود تربيطات أو صفقات بين بعض الأطراف، بالإضافة إلى التعقيدات والارتباك فى اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة»، وما يعتقد أنه «المال السياسى الذى يعمل بكثافة هذه الأيام»، حسب قوله.



وقال أبوالفتوح إنه يرى أن النظام المختلط (برلمانى رئاسى) هو الأنسب لإدارة مصر، مشيرا إلى أنه «يمكن تطبيق النظام البرلمانى بعد دورتين رئاسيتين أو ثلاث، حتى تأخذ القوى السياسية فرصتها الكاملة للتشكيل».



وأكد أبوالفتوح أنه مع الخروج العادل لأى أحد، مضيفا: لابد أن نفصل بين المؤسسة العسكرية والمجلس العسكرى الذى يدير شئون البلاد فى هذه المرحلة الانتقالية، مستنكرا إحالة المدنيين إلى المحاكمات العسكرية.



وقال أبوالفتوح إنه خلال المائة يوم الأولى من وصوله للحكم، سيعمل على تنفيذ برنامجين مهمين: الأول إعادة الأمن وهيكلة وزارة الداخلية، مشيرا إلى أن لديه مشروعا متكاملا فى هذا السياق، يقوم على أن جهاز الشرطة يعمل فى خدمة الشعب، ويؤدى خدماته للمواطن بكل كرامة وتقدير واحترام، ويخضع للرقابة.



وتابع أبوالفتوح أن برنامجه الثانى خلال الشهور الأولى لتوليه الرئاسية هو استقلال القضاء واسترداد المؤسسة القضائية عافيتها وإصدار كادر للقضاة ونقل تبعية النيابة العامه للمجلس الأعلى للقضاء، حتى يسهل محاسبة العاملين بها وإنهاء تبعيتها للجهاز التنفيذى بعد أن حولها النظام السابق لأدوات قمع للمعارضين وإفساد قضايا التعذيب ضد أعوان هذا النظام. وأكد أبوالفتوح أن برنامجه يشمل خطة للنهوض بالتعليم والبحث العلمى وإعادة النظر فى كل المناهج الدراسية مع التأكيد على مجانية التعليم وأساليب تقديم الرعاية الصحية للمواطنين، موضحا أن الحد الادنى للأجور فى برنامجه الانتخابى سيكون 1200 جنيه والأقصى 30 ألفا «وهذا يوفر للدولة 30 مليار جنيه».



وقال أبوالفتوح إنه يقدم لمصر مشروع مؤسسات، يعمل على إعادة تنظيم الدولة وبتر كل أذرع الفساد فيها.



وزار أبو الفتوح مطرانية بنها والتقى وكيلها، الأنبا لوقا، وقال إنه يؤيد الإبقاء على المادة الثانية من الدستور كما هى مع تحويلها لقانون مدنى بإضافة نص: «على أن تطبق الشرائع المسيحية على الإخوة المسيحيين فيما يخصهم وأحوالهم الشخصية».

----------


## اليمامة

تعليقات أعجبتنى ..من الشارع المصرى 

-هذا ماادركه البسطاء من اهل المنكوبة والمقهورة مصر فورثة عرش محمد على لن يتركوا التكية التى استحلوها 60 عاما بسهولة وهذا الصامت بسلامته 30 سنة يعرف انه برفان لهؤلاء وبموافقة الخوان مقابل السلطانية اما الحديث عن الصندوق فهو الحديث المكرر فى كل الانتخابات التى اورثت الشعب السلبية والياس وهاهم يحاولوا تكرارها ولكن هذه المرة لن تسلم الجرة وعلى الباغى ستدور الدوائر حتى لو اعتقد المخططون انهم مالكوها فالمفاجاءت كثيرة والشباب قادرون بعزم ان يقلبوا الطاولة على كل من اجهد الثوار واجهض الثورة فلانامت اعين الجبناء


- طبعاً من لديه عقل يفكر وعين تشاهد يعرف تماماً أن أفضل من يحكم مصر في هذه المرحلة هو الدكتور أبو الفتوح بما يتمتع به شخصية قوية ورؤية صادقة لمصلحة مصر وشعب مصر ، ولكن نسأل الله أن يجعل مكر المجلس العسكري يرد إليهم ولا ينصرهم ولا يوفقهم فيما يمكرون به ضد شعب مصر . والله المستعان .


-المؤسسة العسكرية إحدى مؤسسات السلطة التنفيذية ، وبالتالي لا يجب أن تتولى اختصاص القضاء فيما يعرف بالقضاء العسكري حفاظا على مبدأ استلال السلطات ( التشريعية والقضائية والتنفيذية ) وبالتالي يجب أن يعامل القضاء العسكري بنفس الطريقة التي يعامل بها القضاء الإداري حيث تكون تبعيته للسلطة القضائية ، بحيث لو أحيل المدنيين بعد ذلك للقضاء العسكري يضمنوا محاكمة عادلة ؛ لا أن يقوم بمحاكمتهم ضباط تابعين للمؤسسة العسكرية كما يحدث الآن حيث يكون الخصم هو الحكم في نفس الوقت .


- هو الأخ ابو الفتوح زعلان ليه من الالتفاف حول مرشح بعينه ؟ مش فيه انتخابات و الشعب هو اللي هيختار ؟ و لا الأخ ابو الفتوح اتعود ان رأيه بس هو اللي صح و الناس اللي مش معاه تبقى غلط و مابتفهمش ؟

----------


## اليمامة

> طرفة من على تويتر
> 
> عاجل: 
> *اغلاق الطرق السريعة ووزارة الصحة تصدر قرارا بمنع نقل المرشحين بين المحافظات خوفا من انتشار مرض الترشح اللارادي*
> 
> 
> ملطوشه طبعا


 :: 

المصريين بدأو ينكتوا كالعادة ..وفى أحلك المواقف

----------


## اليمامة

(عمرو) يتقدم بأوراق ترشحه خلال يومين.. ويصف دعم الوفد لمنصور حسن بأنه (صفقة لا محالة)
موسـى:الانتخابات الرئاسية مهددة فى مصداقيتها


موسى وسط انصاره


آخر تحديث يوم السبت 10 مارس 2012 - 12:00 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة

وألمح موسى إلى خضوع بعض السياسيين لضغوط قد تهدد الديمقراطية، موضحا أن هناك مؤامرة يجب وقفها، وألا يتم اختيار الرئيس إلا بإرادة الشعب.



وخلال جلسة مفتوحة مع عدد من الإعلاميين، أمس، بمدينة الغردقة، أشاد موسى بموقف بعض أعضاء حزب الوفد ممن أعلنوا له عبر الهاتف وفى بعض وسائل الإعلام دعمه ومساندته كمرشح للرئاسة.



وأعلن موسى أنه سيتقدم خلال 48 ساعة بأوراق ترشحه للرئاسة، مبديا تعجبه من قرار اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بحظر الدعاية الانتخابية بدءا من اليوم وحتى نهاية أبريل المقبل: «غير مفهوم على أى أساس تم اتخاذ هذا القرار»، على حد قوله.



وطالب موسى خلال مؤتمر جماهيرى عقده مساء أمس الأول بأحد الشوارع الرئيسية بالغردقة، الشعب المصرى بحماية الانتخابات الرئاسية والحفاظ على نزاهتها بعيدا عن صفقات الغرف المغلقة التى تعوق عملية التحول الديمقراطى، مشيرا إلى أن الانتخابات الرئاسية مهددة فى مصداقيتها داعيا إلى إعادة النظر فى المادة رقم 28 من الإعلان الدستورى والتى تحصن قرارات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات من الطعن عليها، وقال إن انتخابات الرئاسة مهددة فى مصداقيتها.



وقال موسى إن برنامجه الانتخابى يتضمن صرف بدل بطالة يساوى نصف الحد الأدنى للأجور، مضيفا أن هناك مشروعات كبرى ينبغى إحياؤها، ومنها قناة السويس التى يجب أن تكون منطقة حرة.



واقترح موسى بضرورة تفعيل اللا مركزية واختيار المحافظين بالانتخاب لا بالتعيين، وقال: مصر هى الدولة الوحيدة التى تستطيع أن تحدث تغييرا فى القضية الفلسطينية؟



وقال موسى: أولى اهتماماتى هى إلغاء قانون الطوارئ وإعادة النظر فى القوانين الكوسة أو السبوبة التى تخدم فئة بعينها وضرورة تنفيذ الأحكام وهيكلة الأجور والمعاشات.



وتابع موسى: الحكومة خلقت لخدمة الشعب وليس لقمعه، مشيرا إلى أن الديمقراطية القادمة ستكون لصالح الجميع، مطالبا الشعب بالوقوف ضد كل من يحاول ان يفسد الجمهورية الجديدة.


تعليقات :

كيف يا سيد عمرو إنك ستعطي بدل بطالة نصف الحد الأدنى للأجور ، وأصلاً الناس مش عارفة تأخذ راتبها حتى الآن والذي يعادل نصف الحد الأدنى الذي يتشدق به كل مسئول يريد أن يظهر في الإعلام ، ولم نجد حتى الآن أحد تجرأ من الوزراء المعنيين بالأمر أن يوقع على تنفيذ الحد الأدنى والحد الأعلى للأجور ، اتقوا الله وبلاش تستهزأوا بالشعب . علشان خيالك ده ..هههههههه مش هنتخبك ، والله المستعان .

----------


## اليمامة

موسى والعوا وأبو إسماعيل يقتسمون توكيلات المواطنين في أول أيام سباق الرئاسة



آخر تحديث يوم السبت 10 مارس 2012 - 6:50 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة

عواصم المحافظات - أ ش أ

تفاوتت نسب إقبال المواطنين بالمحافظات اليوم لاستخراج التوكيلات الخاصة بمرشحى رئاسة الجمهورية بمكاتب الشهر العقارى، وذلك بالتزامن مع بدء لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية في تلقي طلبات الترشيح لرئاسة الجمهورية.



ففي محافظة البحر الأحمر، بدأ ظهر اليوم استخراج توكيلات مرشحى رئاسة الجمهورية بها بعد أن وصلت إلي 50 توكيلا فقط، وكان أبرز التوكيلات لصالح مرشحى الرئاسة المحتملين محمد سليم العوا وحازم أبو إسماعيل وعمرو موسى.



وصرح فهمى خلف رئيس مأمورية الشهر العقارى بالمحافظة بأن المكاتب المخصصة لاستخراج التوكيلات بدأت فى استخراج التوكيلات وسط إقبال ضعيف من المواطنين، منوها إلى أن التوكيلات الخاصة يتم استخراجها بالمجان دون تحصيل أية رسوم مالية، وأن الرسوم التى يتم التحصيل فيها هى التوكيلات العامة مقابل 35 جنيها.



وأشار إلي أن مكاتب الشهر العقارى تم ربطها بالمأمورية بالغردقة بهدف معالجة أية مشاكل تستجد والتيسير على المواطنين فى استخراج التوكيلات. وفي محافظة الشرقية، تم إعلان حالة الطوارىء فى 20 مكتبا للشهر العقارى بها، كما تم إلغاء كافة الأجازات بين الموظفين وذلك لاستقبال المواطنين الراغبين فى توثيق توقيعاتهم على إقرارات تأييد مرشحى رئاسة الجمهورية.



وصرح مصدر مسئول بالشهر العقارى فى المحافظة بأن العمل يبدأ بجميع مكاتب التوثيق من الساعة 9 صباحا وحتى 5 مساء، على أن تتم مد فترة العمل فى حالة وجود تزاحم من المواطنين، مشيرا إلى أن المكاتب شهدت إقبالا منذ الساعات الأولى من الصباح لتحرير الإقرارات الخاصة بتأييد المرشحين.



وأوضح أنه تم التأكيد على الموثقين بعدم المساس بتلك الإقرارات أو كتابتها بأيديهم أو التدخل للتأثير على موقعيها، وإلتزام الحيدة الكاملة تجاه جميع المرشحين، وأن يقوم كاتب عمومى أو أحد منسقى حملة المرشح بتدوين بيانات المتقدم الأمى مع تقديم صورة من بطاقته الشخصية.



وفى محافظة القليوبية، شهدت مكاتب الشهر العقارى إقبالا محدودا من المواطنين لعمل التوكيلات الخاصة بمرشحى الرئاسة واستخراج توكيلات المرشحين من قبل مكاتب الشهر العقارى.



ولم يتمكن أنصار بعض المرشحين فى مكتب التوثيق النموذجى بمدينة بنها من عمل توكيلات لأنصارهم بسبب مطالبة مسئولى المكتب للمواطنين بتقديم صورة ضوئية من البطاقة الشخصية للمرشح صاحب التوكيل.



يأتى ذلك فيما كثف منسقى الحملات الانتخابية لمرشحى الرئاسة بالمحافظة من تواجدهم أمام مكاتب الشهر العقارى بهدف تذليل أية عقبات تواجه أنصارهم وجمع التوكيلات اللازمة لدعم مرشحهيم.



ومن ناحية أخرى، أشار الدكتور أحمد يوسف منسق حملة الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة إلى أن مؤيدى أبو الفتوح بمدينة بنها قدموا العديد من التوكيلا لدعمه فى اليوم الأول لفتح باب الترشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية.



وفى محافظة قنا، استقبلت مقار مصلحة الشهر العقاري اليوم المواطنين لتقديم التوكيلات لمرشحي الانتخابات الرئاسية، وذلك بعد أن قامت بتوزيع نماذج التوكيلات على كافة المأموريات بعد تحديد الإجراءات القانونية وسبل التيسير علي المواطنين لتوكيل مرشحيهم.



وقال سعد زغلول مدير مصلحة الشهر العقاري بمحافظتي قنا والأقصر "إنه لا توجد أية مشاكل في استقبال المواطنين الراغبين في استخراج التوكيلات حتى هذه اللحظة".



جدير بالذكر أن قنا يوجد بها 9 مقرات لمصلحة الشهر العقاري.

----------


## اليمامة

صباحي يرفض عرض الكرامة للترشح عنه في الرئاسة ويتمسك بالتوكيلات الشعبية



آخر تحديث يوم السبت 10 مارس 2012 - 6:45 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 

أعلنت حملة حمدين صباحي رئيسا لمصر، أن مرشحها رفض عرضا من حزب الكرامة بتمثيله في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية التي فتح باب الترشيح لها اليوم السبت، كما رفض عرضا آخر من عدد من النواب بتأييد ترشيحه للرئاسة، وأكدت أنه تمسك بأن يكون "مرشحا شعبيا" بجمع الـ 30 ألف توكيل المطلوبة من الشعب كشرط للترشيح.



وتعتزم الحملة تنظيم مسيرات يوميه من مقار حملته في المحافظات إلى مكاتب الشهر العقاري، لتحرير التوكيلات المطلوبة، واعتبرت ذلك أول مؤشر حقيقي للقبول الشعبي لأي مرشح. 



وأعلنت الحملة الرسمية لصباحي أنها استقبلت عدد من الشكاوى من جهات متعددة من تعنت عدد من موظفي الشهر العقاري في عمل التوكيلات، ومنها مكاتب أبوروراش – أوسيم – إسنا – السيوف – بنى سويف، وفي طنطا فطلب موظف الشهر العقارى توكيل من المرشح أو من ينوب عنه لاستلام التوكيلات.





وأضافت الحملة أن مكتب رشدي في الإسكندرية ومكتب أخميم في سوهاج رفضا توثيق توكيلات اليوم وأفادوا بأنهم سيعملون اليوم في الوثيقات العقارية فقط، وفي عدد من مكاتب القاهرة الكبرى وسيدي سالم بكفر الشيخ وكفر الزيات طلبوا صورة من بطاقة المرشح، أما سمالوط فقد أفاد موظف الشهر العقاري للموكلين بأن المكتب سوف يوثق 200 توكيل فقط لكل مرشح طوال الشهر.

----------


## اليمامة

::  ::

----------


## اليمامة

أنا حاسه اننا لسه هانشوف مواقف وطرائف فى موال الإنتخابات دا ..وهنتفاجىء مفاجآت عظيمة من الشعب المصرى
ومع ذلك أعتقد أن العملية هاتبقى حامية ما بين المرشحين المعروفين ...خاصة الصباحى وأبو الفتوح وابو اسماعيل 

وبلادى بلادى بلادى ..لك حبى وفؤادى

----------


## الغريب41عام

> 


 ههههههه
كدة بقت الصورة واضحه  والواحد يختار وينقى براحته
خلاص
انا اخترت ابو فانله حمرا
ههههه

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ياسيدتي
هل اكون كئيبا اضرب كرسي في الكلوب 
هل اكون متشائما
هل افسد علي المصريين احساسهم الاول بانتخاب رئيس

هل اقول شيئا 
لن نشعر بالحريه في وجود العسكر
لن نشعر ابدا صدقيني ندي
لانهم سيتدخلون في الانتخابات 
وسيضعو الرئيس علي اختيارهم

وستذكرون ماقول لكم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


يا نهار أبيض
دى كده مصر ممكن تتقسم فعلا
الزمالكوية ح يطالبوا بحكم كونفيدرالى زى السنوسى بتاع برقا
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> ياسيدتي
> هل اكون كئيبا اضرب كرسي في الكلوب 
> هل اكون متشائما
> هل افسد علي المصريين احساسهم الاول بانتخاب رئيس
> 
> هل اقول شيئا 
> لن نشعر بالحريه في وجود العسكر
> لن نشعر ابدا صدقيني ندي
> لانهم سيتدخلون في الانتخابات 
> ...


واحنا هانسكت ؟

----------


## اليمامة

> يا نهار أبيض
> دى كده مصر ممكن تتقسم فعلا
> الزمالكوية ح يطالبوا بحكم كونفيدرالى زى السنوسى بتاع برقا


 :: 
الغريب انه سنوسى 
والغريب هنا كدا ..ان الصورة أهلوية 

دا تحريض مفتعل يا أحمد  ::

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

> الدوله الفرنسية قامت بالثورة مرة واحده في تاريخها ثم إنطلقت , في حين أن مصر قامت... بـ 6 ثورات خلال الـ 200 سنه الماضية و كان يلتف الطغيان عليها في كل مرة , نحن شعب ينجح في العزم و يفشل في الوعي


حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل

----------


## اليمامة

مرشح الرئاسة د.حازم أبو إسماعيل : أريد مصر دولة حديثة تتمسك بالحلال والحرام.. أنا مع السياحة وأرفض وجود شواطئ للعراة.. والاقتصاد المصرى بحاجة لإنقاذ سريع






أكد الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، أنه يريد أن تكون مصر دولة حديثة تتمسك بالحلال والحرام وأضاف أنه يؤيد السياحة ولايعارضها، خاصة العلاجية والثقافية منها، موضحا أنه مع المجتمع الليبرالى الخالى من المحرمات والشذوذ الجنسى، متسائلا: من يقبل أن يكون فى مصر شواطئ وقرى للعراة؟.

وأوضح أبو إسماعيل خلال حواره مساء أمس مع برنامج "القاهرة اليوم" أنه يميل إلى النتيجة التى وصل لها الاستفتاء وهى إجراء الانتخابات لاستقرار الدولة وأضاف أن أهم مصادر الدخل القومى المصرى تأتى من السياحة وقناة السويس وهو ما يجعلنا بشكل أو بآخر واقعين تحت رحمة دول العالم الأخرى لذا يجب إعادة هيكلة الاقتصاد المصرى بحيث يتحسن وضعه ونصل لمرحلة لا نظل فيها واقعين تحت تأثير دول العالم الأخرى.

واقترح "أبو إسماعيل" أن يتم التعاون مع كبرى الشركات فى العالم، وأن يتم فتح مصانع خاصة بهم فى مصر بحسب احتياجنا للمنتج، وأن تفتح تلك الشركات فروعا كبرى بمصر وهو سيوفر فرص عمل للشباب ويساهم فى ازدهار الاقتصاد الوطنى، لافتا إلى أن مصر بها الصحراء الغربية، التى يؤكد الخبراء وجود خزان للمياه الجوفية التى يمكن أن تزرع تلك المناطق لمدة قرن.

وأشار إلى أنه يجب دراسة الاقتراحات التى يقدمها العلماء كممر التنمية، لافتا إلى وجوب دراسة بعده الاستراتيجى وتداعياته على الأمن القومى وألمح أبو إسماعيل إلى أنه سيرجع للحرام والحلال فى القضايا التى ستواجهه فى حال فوزه بالانتخابات، مؤكدا أنه لا يحب تمييع الأمور أو أن نقول كلمات تحمل إرضاء لكل الأطراف كما يفعل البعض.

وعن الاستفتاء الذى جرى فى مارس الماضى أكد أبو إسماعيل أنه تعرض لمؤثرات غير صحيحة، حيث خرجت الاتجاهات الليبرالية، وقالت نعم سيأتى التيار الدينى للحكم، فأدى ذلك إلى خروج التيار الإسلامى، واستخدموا نفس الطرح للاستحواذ على الاستفتاء لصالحهم.

وحول الشباب الذين يفضلون تأجيل الانتخابات، لعدم تمكنهم من إنشاء أحزاب تستطيع المنافسة فى الانتخابات القادمة، قال أبو إسماعيل إذا تركنا هؤلاء لمدة سنتين أخريين لن يفعلوا أى شىء، وسيظلون كما هم بميدان التحرير، حيث مرت أربعة أشهر ولم يفعلوا شيئا غير انتقاد القوى المنظمة، لافتا إلى أن الأحزاب التى لم تأخذ فرصتها كما يدعى البعض تنفق حوالى 3 ملايين جنيه للإعلانات الموجودة

----------


## اليمامة

أيها الإخوة توكلنا على الله ..الآن فلننطلق على بركة الله بكل عزم وبأس وقوة ودون انقطاع .. توكلنا على الله ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه .. سنصل إلى كل بيت وطريق و سمع و بصر .. نعم لقد حان الوقت .. شكلوا مجموعات العمل وانطلقوا ولا تنتظروا واملوا خيرا : علقوا أكبر اللافتات حيث تصل أيديكم / أنشروا الملصقات / أطرقوا كل باب / لا تتوقفوا عن التحدث في كل موضع / إطبعوا ووزعوا ما يبلغ خطابنا لكل سمعٍ وكل وعي / تحركوا حيث استطتعتم وحركوا من تبلغون أنتم اليوم لستم ناخبين أصواتهم هي كل المطلوب منهم .. بل أنتم اليوم أصحاب قضية تمر بلحظاتها العليا وهذا أوان الصدق والرباط والبذل المتواصل بلا انقطاع ..نعم يا اخواني فإننا إنما نبدأ معركة حقيقية كبرى ندرك بها اللحظة الفارقة لمصير هذا البلد الكريم مما يتربص به من التضييع ومما يراد له من المكائد .. إنطلقوا على بركة الله ولا تنتظروا مُبطئا فالتوقيت هادر الخطر ، وجددوا لله نيتكم وارجوا الله واليوم الآخر وأملوا في وجه الله خيرا واستشعروا نعمة الله أن يلحقنا بركب الحق بلا تخلف أو فوات أو قعود.. توكلنا على الله ****** إننا في اللحظة الفارقة العظمى لهذا البلد الكريم في التاريخ الحديث حتى الآن ، والله تعالى نبهنا إلى أننا في مثل هذه اللحظة نكون تحت رقابة الله إذ قال ( عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ عَدُوَّكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفَكُمْ فِي الْأرْضِ " فَيَنْظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ" ) فكلمة " فَيَنْظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ" هذه هي قمة إخبارنا بأن عبادة الوقت فور أن يبدل الله حالنا هي "نوعية" الأداء المناسب بالفعل للنجاح .. فهو سبحانه لم يقل : فينظر ماذا تعملون ، وإنما قال " فَيَنْظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ" .. ما نوعية قراركم وصحة اختياركم وجودة سعيكم وصدق إقدامكم ومواصلة همتكم .. وليس مجرد أي نوع من الأداء. لقد جرت الأحداث بعد 25 يناير2011 على نوح ما تعلمون فمنّ الله على الناس بما لم تكن تخيلاتهم تبلغه مصداقا لوعده الصادق (وَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الأرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ * وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الأرْضِ ...) ويومها فاضت آمال الخير والإصلاح لهذا البلد من قلوب أهله أجمعين .. تلك القلوب التي طالما أجهدها هول المظالم والقهر والطغيان .. فصارت جموعها عاقدة العزم على أكرم الآمال لهذا الوطن ومجتمعة عليه. وإذا بمكر الليل والنهار لا يتركنا ولا يهدأ ، وإذا بالأمواج السوداء العاتية تنهمر على البلد من كل جانب لتردم آمال أهلها وتلتف على ما تحقق : ألاعيب تهدف إلى ترويض اليقظة وإخمادها وردها إلى العجز وفقد التمكن ، مع التفريق بين الناس وتلويث السمعات وتشتيت التركيز .. إلخ ثم إذا بإنفاق منهمر مريب ودأب لايهدأ لزلزلة استقرار ثوابت هذا الشعب وفطرته ومبادئه وعقائده وهز ثقتهم فيها مع إلحاح لا ينقطع لغرس أفكار أجنبية عن نسيج هذا الشعب في قراه ومدنه وطرقاته وتجمعاته موحى بها من خارج نطاق هذا الشعب تزويراً لثوابته والادعاء عليها بما ليس منها مطلقا ، حتى أنك لتسمع ما لا يمكن مطلقا أن يكون مقبولا من هذا الشعب وبقدر ما نفسح له اليوم الميدان – بأي تعلة تقال – فلن نسترد ثوابت هذا الشعب أبدا كلما تهاونا في حسم المعايير ووضوحها ، وإذا بهذا يتواكب مع تصنيع دءوب لتمكين من يراد الإيهام بأنهم هم هذا الشعب ليؤدوا الدور في إقصاء وتولي دوره بدلا منه في عملية إيجاد لبدلاء لمن سقطوا في 25 يناير وما بعدها وتسمع منهم كلاما سيئا جدا لا يقبله شرف هذا الشعب على نفسه .. ومع ذلك يقدمونهم رؤساء للمجتمع وقمة له تزييفا لحقيقته. وإذا أمام هذا العنفوان الضاري والهجمة الهائلة إذا بنا والثوابت تتهيب واللغة الأصيلة تتميع والثقة بها تتوارى والوضوح يرتج .. وما هذا لو تركناه اليوم الا استئناف لضياع جديد لا يعلم الا الله إلى متى يمكن أن يغرق فيه هذا البلد وإلى متى تستمر غرقتة الجديدة ، وما لم تنهض العزمات الآن فأي أوان إذن هو الذي يلزم فيه بذل العزائم ما لم يكن والحال هكذا. والسنوات الخمس القادمة بهذا لن تترك فيها حرية لنشر الإصلاح بل لن تتوانى فى سحق ما شب من آمال الناس سنة بعد سنة حتى تقضي عليه وتعيده لما كان وهنا تَمَكّن السؤال صارخا .. أى شئ يا ترى هو ما سنظل ننتظره بعد هذا كله وقد تجلى بكل جبروته وعنفوانه .. بل وبدا يخطو المزيد من الخطوات الفولاذيه نحو التمكن والسيطرة ثم المحو والارتداد .. هل نظل حتى تنجرف كليةً حقيقة ما عليه شعب مصر وتكسح .. حتى تنمحي كليةً وتزول وتصب المحن صباً ونحن جموع هذا الشعب الطيب السمح الكريم مترابطا بعاطفته وفطرته وقيمه وثوابته وثقافته وعقيدته ووسطيته وتواده وتراحمه .. أما آن الأوان أن يُعلم بوضوح من هو تماما شعب مصر على حقيقته .. هل ننتظر مرة أخرى حتى يعود يعبر عنّا دهورا ربما – من ليس نحن .. حتى نعود إلى نفس ما كان مفروضا علينا من قبل .. ناعماً فى البداية يروضُ يقظة الشعب ثم جباراً فى النهاية لا يُبقى ولا يذر .. حتى متى سنظل نفلسف "مقدار" ما ينبغي أن نعمله ليكون وفقط بحسب الحد الذي يرضاه خصومنا ولا يزعجهم .. متى سنحدد نحن مواصفاتنا الأصيلة لعملنا بكل الاتزان والحكمة والتدبر ولكن دون رعدة القلوب وارتعاش الأيدي .. يا كل شعب مصر بجمعه وفضله ، دائما يشغلنى المعنى العميق (وَلَقَدْ صَدَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ وَعْدَهُ ..... حَتَّى إِذَا فَشِلْتُمْ ...... مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَرَاكُمْ مَا تُحِبُّونَ) آية كأنما تُترك اليوم . ومن هنا نبت العزم وانطلق القسم : شعب ملتف معا صادق العزم مهيأ أن يقدّم لله من نفسه كل الفداء لعزماته بولاء خالص لا تتزاحمه ولاءات ملوثه أجنبية عنه ... ومن هنا قررت – كما قد علمتم - ما لم يكن له وجود في دائرة جهدي لولا ما ذكرته من الضروره والاضطرار ولولا خوف الإثم المتمكن .. قررت أن أخوض وبغايه العزم انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية مستصحبا تمام معرفة مبدأ "من هو شعب مصر على حقيقته وأين يقف" ، مقسما من كل خلجاتي أن لا والله لا نُسلم الأمر لمكر الليل والنهار يستبد بنا ويلتف علينا نسيجاً واحداً لشعب يتطلع لكرامته يدا بيد وجهدا بجهد ننحاز وبكل العزم ضد ما هو أجنبي عن نسيجنا ولحُمتنا وإيماننا العميق والله وحده زادنا وعزنا وعزمنا ومنها حبنا ومنطلقنا وغايتنا، وفقط نسأل الله أن نكون من الصادقين وأن يمن علينا بعزمٍ يفي بآمالنا، ولن يغلو على الله أن نقدم اليوم من أنفسنا – في سبيل صدقنا فيما ادعينا طوال الأعمار أنه طريقنا – ما يجب له وقد حانت ساعة الصدق فلا نفلتها طواعية ، فإن تفويتها لن يكون – كما قد نتوهم - لصالح خمس سنوات تالية سيتحسن الحال خلالها ، بل حقيقة ما ينتظر فيها لو أفلتنا اللحظة الحالية إما تطويق قسري للآمال بعد أن تهمد رويدا رويدا حركة الشعب وإما أنه ستتجدد دائما نفس المخاطر وبنفس المقدار - التي ندعي اليوم اننا نتجنبها بإفلات اللحظة الحالية - إذا حاولنا في أي وقت قادم التمسك بإصلاح إذ لن يكون واردا.. ومن ثم لا فارق مطلقا ولا مصلحة من إفلات اللحظة الفارقة الا إضاعة الفرصة ، بينما كل ما يقدم اليوم حراسة للحق إنما هو رخيص في جنب الله تعبدنا ببذله وألا يكون تجنب بذله مقابلا مقبولا لترك الحق خاصة وقد تبين أن المصلحة من وراء تركه لا حقيقة لها إلا بذات ما كان قائما من قبل من دوامة معلومة ، فلم يبق إلا أن ما نخشاه هو ما نتمناه ، ولن تكون المقارنة أنه خوفا من ضياع احتماليّ فلنقدم نحن بأنفسنا الضياع من الآن .. بل حتى هذا الضياع الاحتماليّ لا حقيقة له فإما أن الثورة ستحرس نفسها فلا خطر اليوم و إما لن تحرس فلن يؤخروا الخطر و لا يوم واحد ومهما قدمنا من تنازلات فلن يقبلوها لكف الخطر عن هذا الشعب . سنخوض انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية بعزم نادر المثال إن شاء الله نرجوا صلاح البلاد والعباد وسلامة المقاييس في الدولة دون غرض ولا انحراف, وأن نصنع ومضة رائعة في تاريخنا من الصواب والخير والود والرحمة والعدل والمؤسسية المحترمة وأن نسترد لهذا الشعب سلطانه على إرادته بإذن الله، وربما كانت علامة تيسير ما رتبه القدر عبر مراحل العمر ونوعيات الاشتغال وتطوراتها وتنويعاتها وبعشرات السنين من تخصصات متعددة معا : قانونية ودراسات دستورية وممارسات سياسية وإدارية واقتصادية وشرعية ونقابية واجتماعية وتاريخا أسبق يُعلّم .. جمعتها الأقدار على نحو لو كنت قصدته ما اجتمع معا على هذا النحو القدري العجيب .. وإنما أبدأ من حيث الفقر الكامل إلى الله من أي طاقة إلا أن يشاء الله ويقدر. فأملوا خيرا . ويا إخواني إنني إنما ترشحت حتى نعود نستطيع أن ننطق بثوابتنا وما أحياه أساتذة الرشد والخير والمصارحة دونما ارتعاش أو تميع لا نخجل منه ولا نواريه التراب فالزموا المنهج جميعا ولا تفرقوا. انطلقوا راشدين ولا تتحيروا أمام الإرجافات والمخاوف فكلها متوهمات لا حقيقة لها لو أحسنا التعمق والتدبر والإدراك ولن نتذبذب لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء : فإن عزمنا وعهدنا صادق ومبذول علناً وصراحة أننا سنظل فرحة ورحمة لأهلنا أجمعين بالحق المبين برا وعدلا وفضلا. نُنهض مؤسسات دولتنا ناجحة رائعة حتى تبلغ قمة تألقها وتقدمها. دولة لا قدسية فيها لشخص كائنا من كان لا أحد يحتكر التحدث باسم وطنية أو دين لا يردُ على البال أدنى خاطر أن اختلاف الديانة له أدنى أثر على إنتقاص خردلة من الحقوق. دولة تدرك الموازين الدولية ومراحلها ولا تجهل قدرات نفسها أيضا فخطاها متزنة واثقة لا تُفرط في حق أو كرامة ولا تُستدرج برعونة ولا بسذاجة . إنها لحظات نرجوا عند الله عظيم أجرها وبركة رباطها ونخشى إثم التغيب عن ميدانها وهي لحظات الحق إما أن يهدر وإما أن يمكن وقد جاء أوانها فلا متسع لقعود أو غياب
توكلنا على الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## اليمامة

بداية مبشرة جدا للسيد منصور حسن

حيث أعلن عن إختيار العسكري سيف اليزل نائبا له في حالة فوزه بالرئاسة !

وحيثيات هذا الإختيار حسب قول منصور حسن أنه فوجىء بالشخصية القوية الجادة لسيف اليزل عندما زراه في بيته لكي يطلب منه الترشح للرئاسة !

وما أن إكتشف منصور حسن هذه المزايا في شخصية سيف اليزل خلال الجلسة التي جمعتهم قال له ( انا سأترشح للرئاسة كما تريد لكن بشرط أن تكون أنت نائبا لي )




> وحول اختياره لسامح سيف اليزل كنائب له حال فوزه بانتخابات الرئاسة، أوضح حسن أنه لم يكن بينهما أى حوار مسبق وقد زارنى سيف اليزال برفقة منى مكرم عبيد فى منزلى وطالبونى بالترشح للرئاسة، وفى هذه الجلسة اكتشفت شخصيته القوية الجادة وهو خبير استراتيجى وطالبته بأن يساعدنى فى تلك المهمة وقلت له: " إذا كنت تريدنى الترشح للرئاسة فأنا أريدك نائبا لى " وقد اخترت اللواء سيف الليزل نائبًا لكونه خبرة عسكرية لا يستهان بها.


مصادفة عجيبة بالفعل أن السيد منصور حسن لم يجد صفات القوة والجدية إلا في شخصية عسكرية





> منصور حسن: هناك قوى تدعمني في انتخابات الرئاسة لن أكشف عنها
> 
> 
> أكد منصور حسن - رئيس المجلس الاستشاري والذي أعلن رسميا خوضه سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية - أن هناك قوى سياسية تدعمه في هذا السباق.
> 
> وقال حسن ، في تصريح لصحيفة "الشرق الأوسط" اللندنية نشرته في عددها الصادر، اليوم الخميس، "قررت الترشح وهناك قوى تدعمني لن أكشف عنها في الوقت الراهن.. وهي قوى داخل البرلمان وخارجه".
> 
> ورفض حسن، الذي شغل مناصب وزارية مهمة خلال حكم الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات، الإفصاح عما إذا كان ينوي جمع 30 ألف توقيع من مؤيديه أم أنه سوف يلجأ لتأييد 30 برلماني (يكفي أي من الطريقين لقبول أوراق الترشح أو تسمية حزب يملك مقعدا منتخبا واحدا على الأقل في البرلمان بغرفتيه، بحسب نص الإعلان الدستوري المعمول به حاليا).
> 
> تبدأ مصر اليوم رحلتها نحو انتخاب أول رئيس جمهورية بعد ثورة 25 يناير؛ حيث يتم رسميا الإعلان عن تلقي طلبات الترشيح للمنصب الذي خلا بتنحي الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك عنه في 11 فبراير 2010


يا ترى القوى الخفية دى اللى بيتكلم عنها منصور حسن لها علاقة بالطرف الثالث ؟

طيب هنا ..

منصور حسن في لقاء مع هالة سرحان يدافع عن الرئيس السابق





نفس كلام مبارك تقريبا !

المشكلة انه تم رصد مظاهرات تأييد لمنصور حسن فى شارع رمسيس الأسبوع اللى فات ..

المصريين بيقولوا " يا منصور يا بلاش واحد غيره ما ينفعناش "


وبعدين ؟

----------


## اليمامة

آخر تحديث يوم السبت 10 مارس 2012 - 8:55 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة



القاهرة - أ ش أ

تقدمت ظهر السبت أول إمرأة لسحب أوراق الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية من مقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة.



وقالت المرشحة المحتملة هدى فرج أنها تقدمت اليوم لسحب أوراق الترشح للرئاسة مؤكدة ان مصر تحتاج في الفترة الحالية لأم حقيقية ترعى مصالحها وتحنو عليها وعلى شعبها.



وأضافت فرج انها قدمت من الاسكندرية وتعمل في مجال الإعلام لتعلن جدية الترشح مؤكدة أنها ستعمل على تحسين حياة المواطنين، مشيرة إلى أن إجراءات اللجنة القضائية المشرفة على الانتخابات منطقية تماما رافضة اتهامها بالتعسف.

----------


## اليمامة

آخر تحديث يوم السبت 10 مارس 2012 - 9:40 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 



أصبح المحامي أمير سالم، أحد أبرز المدعين بالحق المدني في قضية قتل المتظاهرين، المتهم فيها الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك ونجليه وكبار أركان نظامه، آخر من سحبوا أوراق الترشيح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية في اليوم الأول من السباق الرئاسي.



وبذلك يصبح العدد الكلي للمرشحين 200 مرشحا، أولهم وأبرزهم الفريق أحمد شفيق، آخر رئيس وزراء في عهد مبارك، فضلا عن وكيلين للمرشحين المحتملين البارزين عمرو موسى ومحمد سليم العوا، ومعظم المرشحين كانوا غير معروفين.



وبذلك تسدل اللجنة القضائية المشرفة على انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية الستار على أول أيام فتح الباب لتقديم لسحب أوراق الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية.

----------


## اليمامة

فجرت الأنباء التى ترددت مؤخراً عن دعم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ترشح منصور حسن، بوادر انشقاق بين شباب الجماعة، فيما أكد حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية للجماعة، عدم استقرارها حتى الآن على دعم أى مرشح محتمل.

قالت مصادر من داخل الإخوان إنه تم تكليف فريق مشترك من الجماعة وحزب الحرية والعدالة للتحرك السريع والمبكر لاحتواء أى انشقاقات فى صفوف الجماعة، عقب ما تردد عن تأييدها ترشح «حسن». وأضافت أن هناك إشارات واضحة رصدتها الجماعة حول وجود انشقاقات بين الشباب الذين يؤيدون ترشح الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، وأن الجماعة تتخوف من تعميق هذه الخلافات، خاصة قبل إعلان موقفها من المرشحين المحتملين بشكل رسمى.

وتابعت المصادر أن الجماعة ستحدد موقفها على ضوء قياس مختلف اتجاهات الشارع المصرى حول المرشحين، لكن منصور حسن هو الأقرب إلى تأييدها، فى ظل ميل عدة قيادات داخل الإخوان إلى ترشيح «حسن». وتابعت أن الفريق الذى يميل إلى دعم «حسن» يستند إلى عدة اعتبارات منها شخصيته التى تحظى بالاحترام والتوازن واتساع الأفق، فضلاً عن استقلاليته وخبرته وعدم ارتباطه بنظام الحكم السابق. وكشفت المصادر عن أن الفريق المكلف باحتواء الانشقاق يضم أعضاء بارزين فى البرلمان، فى مقدمتهم الدكتور أسامة ياسين، رئيس لجنة الشباب بمجلس الشعب، والدكتور ياسر على وآخرون.

من جانبه، قال حزب الحرية والعدالة إنه سيحدد موقفه من المرشحين للرئاسة عقب انتهاء الترشيحات، وبعد استعراض أسماء ومواقف وبرامج جميع المرشحين فى القائمة النهائية.

فى السياق نفسه، اقترح المهندس حسن البشبيشى، عضو الأمانة العامة للحزب، القيادى بالجماعة، إجراء انتخابات داخل الإخوان حول المرشح الذى ستدعمه الجماعة.

وقال «البشبيشى» لـ«المصرى اليوم» إنه سيقدم اليوم اقتراحاً إلى الأمانة العامة للحزب يتضمن إجراء الانتخابات داخل لجان بالرقم القومى، وتحت إشراف قضائى، ليتمكن أعضاء الجماعة من التصويت بحرية منعاً للحرج، على حد قوله. وأضاف أنه بحسب الاقتراح، الذى وافق عليه عدد من قيادات الجماعة والحزب ستعقد الانتخابات الداخلية، تحت الرقابة المحلية، وبمنتهى النزاهة، حتى يتحقق الغرض منها وهو اختيار المرشحين وفق رغبة الأعضاء، حتى تكون النتيجة معبرة تماماً عن مواقفهم من المرشحين.

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

خسارة !

----------


## اليمامة

كلمة لطيفة اوى التوافقى دى 
بس للأسف ..فرغوها من المعنى
وبقت ..تسلقى !

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> "شفيق" خلال مؤتمر جماهيرى بالشرقية: من يحكم مصر يحكم العرب
>  
> الجمعة، 9 مارس 2012 - 16:03
> 
> 
> 
> الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية



كلام  عسكري ناصري ساذج فات زمانه وأوانه




كفاية  مصر تريد 
حاكم رشيد
ولا تريد 
حاكم عسكري وعصبي





 

الخلاصة
هذا الرجل  لا يصلح أن يكون  رئيسا لمصر
وأيضا لا يصلح أي مرشح
آخر تكون له صلة سابقة بنظام مبارك
الفاسد
بما فيهم عمرو موسي

والذي يصلح مديرا عاما
لفندق  سبع نجوم
فهو يذكرني بأبي
الراحل مصطفي الشربيني
المدير العام السابق
لفندقي شبرد وسميراميس


متقلدا وسام الإستحقاق
في عهد البكباشي ناصر
....وعجبي!

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

كلام شفيق صحيح يادكتور 
من يحكم مصر فعلا .. يستطيع قياده العرب
............
وتكمله للجمله نقول : 
ان رئيس وزراء اسرائيل يحكم امريكا 
ونفوذ النتن ياهو ..يضع دائما اوباما في مكانه
ولا نسيتو يامصريين :
خطاب النتن ياهو في الكونجرس حول تصريحات اوباما بان تنسحب اسرائيل الي حدود 67 
النتن ذهب الي الكونجرس ولقن اوباما درسا قاسيا ..جعله لاينطق بكلمه ولا ينظر حوله لاحد
صفق للنتن في تلك الجلسه اعضاء الكونجرس الامريكي 37 مره قياما وقعودا 
بينما في كلمه اوباما قبلها بيومين .. ثلاث مرات فقط ..

فارق وفارق ..وفارق 
والف معني مستخلص من هذا الدرس

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى العزيزة اليمامه 

موضوع مميز كعادتك 

طرح راااااااااااااااااائع لكل المرشحين والافكار 

تمنياتى لمصر 

بزعيم يعيد لمصر مصريتها  الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله
*

----------


## اليمامة

> كلام  عسكري ناصري ساذج فات زمانه وأوانه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كفاية  مصر تريد 
> حاكم رشيد
> ولا تريد 
> حاكم عسكري وعصبي
> ...


فعلا يا دكتور جمال ..

البلوفر لا يصلح أن يكون رئيسا لمصر
وأيضا لا يصلح أي مرشح
آخر تكون له صلة سابقة بنظام مبارك
الفاسد

----------


## اليمامة

> *اختى العزيزة اليمامه 
> 
> موضوع مميز كعادتك 
> 
> طرح راااااااااااااااااائع لكل المرشحين والافكار 
> 
> تمنياتى لمصر 
> 
> بزعيم يعيد لمصر مصريتها  الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله
> *


ربنا يخليك استاذ نادر 
سعيدة بإطلالتك فى الموضوع

تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى 
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 11 مارس 2012 - 3:20 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة


من يصل لكرسي الرئاسة!؟

تقدم مواطن اسمه الناصر صلاح الدين، اليوم الأحد إلى اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة لسحب أوراق الترشح للانتخابات، في اليوم الثاني بعد فتح باب الترشيح أمس السبت.



 وأكد صلاح الدين أنه تقدم للترشح لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية سعيا لتطبيق شريعة الله.


يمكن علشان اسمه " الناصر صلاح الدين ؟"

----------


## اليمامة

آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 11 مارس 2012 - 3:38 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة

اعتبر الكاتب الصحفي وائل قنديل، مدير تحرير جريدة الشروق، أن المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستوري مادة حامية للتزوير وكارثية؛ لأنها غير قابلة للطعن، مشيرًا إلى أن كل المرشحين المحتملين للرئاسة، يشتكون من المادة 28، ويقولون إنها ظالمة لأن المجلس العسكري سيأتي بـ"مرشح مخلق" يشبه النموذج التركي.



     وأضاف قنديل، في لقاء معه في برنامج (صباحك يا مصر) على قناة دريم، أن طرح فكرة الرئيس التوافقي تشير إلى معنى منافٍ تمامًا، لما قامت من أجله ثورة 25 يناير، موضحًا أن الكتل السياسية الموجودة هي التي كانت تلعب في أيام مبارك، ولكنها أصبحت موجودة بمستويات أعلى، قائلا:"الإخوان المسلمون كانوا معارضة، ولكنهم انقلبوا إلى التيار الكتلة الأكبر في المعترك السياسي ومعهم حزب الوفد والمجلس العسكري، الذي يحل محل امتداد النظام السابق، والتوافق سيكون بين هؤلاء، وسيعيد إنتاج ما كان سائدا قبل 25 يناير".



     وأوضح قنديل، أن منصب الرئيس نفسه، يتم التعامل معه بإسفاف وحتى الأسماء التي طُرحت في الرئيس التوافقي، تم إخراجها بإسفاف، مضيفا: "أرى ما يحدث بأنه (هندسة منصب الرئيس) وكأن هناك شخصًا يجلس في معمل، ويجري تفاعلات، بشكل يقودنا إلى ما يشبه تركيبة البرلمان الحالي، لكن انتخابات الرئاسة تتم وفق معادلة أخرى غير معادلة البرلمان".



      وحول تقدم أكثر من 200 شخص للترشح في الانتخابات الرئاسية، علق قنديل بقوله: "أعتقد أن هذا مصنوعًا لمزيد من الابتذال في العملية السياسية، وكأن الناس ريحة تشتري المحمول أول ما ظهر!"، ومشيرًا إلى افتقاده لتعليقات الكاتب الساخر الراحل جلال عامر حول هذا الأمر.








كلام وائل قنديل حقيقى جدا !

----------


## اليمامة

قيادى بـ«الحرية والعدالة»: «الإخوان» و«السلفيون» توافقا على «الغريانى»


المستشار الغريانى 


١١/ ٣/ ٢٠١٢

كشف المهندس حسن البشبيشى، القيادى بحزب «الحرية والعدالة»، التابع لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، عن أن الجماعة ستدعم المستشار حسام الغريانى، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء، بنسبة ٩٠٪، وسيكون مرشح الإخوان والسلفيين معاً، فى انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، لأن جميع الشروط التى وضعتها الجماعة تنطبق عليه ـ على حد قوله.

وقال «البشبيشى» إن الإخوان يجرون اتصالات بـ«الغريانى»، منذ فترة، لإقناعه بالترشح، وتم الاتفاق مع السلفيين على أن يكون مرشحاً توافقياً من جميع التيارات، و«الغريانى» فى اتجاهه للموافقة على الترشح وإعلان موقفه. وأضاف أن «الجماعة تجرى مناقشات حالياً، مع شبابها وقياداتها حول ترشح (الغريانى)، لكونه أحد الشخصيات المتفق عليها».

وقالت مصادر مسؤولة داخل «الحرية والعدالة» إن المكتب التنفيذى للحزب، بالاتفاق مع الجماعة، بدأ دراسة جميع برامج المرشحين المحتملين للرئاسة، موضحة أن المكتب التقى بعض المرشحين، خلال الفترة الماضية، وناقش برامجهم.

فى السياق نفسه، كشف الدكتور السيد البدوى، رئيس حزب «الوفد»، خلال اجتماع عقده، مساء أمس الأول، مع شباب الحزب، عن أنه طرح على «الحرية والعدالة» تأييد ترشيح منصور حسن، لرئاسة الجمهورية، لكن الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الحزب، رفض هذا الطرح، وأبلغه بأن الحزب يقدر تاريخ «حسن»، لكنه يميل إلى دعم مرشح إسلامى.

----------


## اليمامة

الملك فاروق


آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 11 مارس 2012 - 5:40 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 

سحب عادل عابدين عبد القوي يونس، أوراق ترشحه لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، ظهر اليوم الأحد، من مقر اللجنة العليا الأحد، معلنًا أنه ابن الملك فاروق، وأن محكمة الأسرة بطنطا ستنظر في إثبات هذا النسب في جلسة 12 أبريل المقبل.



     وحضر يونس إلى مقر اللجنة، حاملا علم مصر الملكية، متعهدًا بإعادة الحكم الملكي إلى مصر، على أن يكون العلم الملكي هو العلم الرسمي للبلاد، معتبرًا أن أسرة الملك فاروق هي الحاكم الشرعي للبلاد؛ لأن عام 1952 شهد انشقاقًا عسكريًا، قام به جزء من الجيش فقط.


ازاى يكون ابن الملك فاروق ..وملكية ايه ؟!!!!

----------


## اليمامة

الفريق أحمد شفيق- رئيس الوزراء الأسبق

آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 11 مارس 2012 - 5:25 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 

انتقد الدكتور أحمد مجدي، نائب مدير الحملة الرسمية لدعم أحمد شفيق، المرشح المحتمل لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، الدعايات الانتخابية التى تقوم بها حملات مرشحي الرئاسة المحتملين، الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح وحازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل، أمام مكاتب الشهر العقاري فى الكثير من المحافظات.



    وأكد مجدي أن هناك صورًا لهذين المرشحين، أمام مكاتب الشهر العقاري، تدعو إلى عمل توكيلات لهما والترويج لانتخابهما لرئاسة الجمهورية، واعتبر أن ما يحدث أمام مكاتب الشهر العقاري حاليًا انتهاك لحظر الدعاية الانتخابية في الفترة الحالية، مطالبا بتوقيع عقوبات من اللجنة القضائية المشرفة على انتخابات الرئاسة، والتي تحظر الدعاية الانتخابية في تلك الفترة على المرشحين، كما تنص ضوابط العملية الانتخابية.



     وحذر من غض البصرعن تلك المخالفات، وعدم توقيع عقوبات على القائمين بها، حتى لا يؤدي ذلك إلى انتهاكات أخرى، تثير البلبلة في العملية السياسية الحالية، التي يترقب الجميع نجاحها، باعتبارها أول انتخابات حقيقية لرئيس الجمهورية بعد ثورة 25 يناير.

----------


## اليمامة

آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 11 مارس 2012 - 5:14 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 

رصدت حملة الدكتور عبد المنعم أبوالفتوح رئيسًا لمصر، عدة مخالفات تتعلق بإجراءات عمل التوكيلات الخاصة بمرشحي الرئاسة، والتي وصفتها بأنها تمثل "الانحياز لأحد المرشحين على حساب الآخرين، الأمر الذي يُؤثّر في انتخابات الرئاسة القادمة ونزاهتها".



     وأوضحت حملة ابو الفتوح في بيان صادر لها اليوم الأحد، وحصلت بوابة الشروق على نسخة منه، أن أبرز المخالفات ظهرت في بعض مكاتب الشهر العقاري على مستوى محافظات الجمهورية، تمثلت في قيام بعض الموظفين في مكاتب الشهر العقاري بالإسكندرية، بملء نموذج التوكيلات لصالح أحد مرشحي الرئاسة نظير تقاضي مبالغ مالية، وصلت إلى 250 جنيهًا، ودون حضور الموكلين بأنفسهم، وعندما اعترض المواطنون الحاضرون على ذلك، قام المكتب بغلق أبوابه دونهم حتى لا يرصدوا هذه التجاوزات.



    وأشارت الحملة إلى أن بعض المحامين توجهوا لعمل محاضر للمخالفات في هذا المكتب، لكن مأمور قسم المنشية رفض إثبات المحضر، قائلاً لهم: "اذهبوا للجنة القضائية العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة"، ومضيفة أن المخالفات ذاتها تكررت في محافظة شمال سيناء، مما يُعدّ انتهاكًا صريحًا للقانون والإجراءات المنظمة للعملية الانتخابية.



    وتابعت حملة أبو الفتوح: "في محافظات أخرى برز نوع مختلف من المخالفات؛ حيث يقوم موظفو بعض مكاتب الشهر العقاري، بالامتناع عن عمل توكيلات لأيٍ من مرشحي الرئاسة، باستثناء مرشح بعينه في مكاتب الشهر العقاري، وكانت هذه المخالفات في محافظة المنيا مركز مغاغة، ومحافظة الإسماعيلية بالمقر الرئيس، ومكتب الأهرام بالقليوبية."



      كما رصد أعضاء الحملة شحن أتوبيسات، تنقل عمال اليومية بالحي العاشر لعمل توكيلات لمرشحٍ ما مقابل مبلغ 30 وحتى 100 جنيه، وكانت هناك أيضًا عدة مكاتب للشهر العقاري تم إغلاقها ومنع المواطنين من القيام بعمل توكيلاتهم، في عمارات عثمان بمدينة نصر بالقاهرة، ومكتب السلام والبركة، وهناك تباطؤ شديد في بعض المكاتب بمركز بنها، ومكتب الزهور ببورسعيد، هذا بالإضافة إلى عدم توافر نماذج للتوكيلات في مكتب أبونمرس بمحافظة الجيزة.



      وطالبت حملة ترشح الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيسًا لمصر، اللجنة القضائية العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، بسرعة التدخّل لوقف هذه المخالفات الصريحة، وتنفيذ اللوائح القانونية والإجراءات المنظمة للعملية الانتخابية، وإحالة المخالفين للتحقيق، مُحملةً إياها مسؤولية أي تجاوز جديد يطرأ ضمن هذا السياق، كما طالبت الحملة المواطنين في حالة رصد أيّ من المخالفات خلال إجراء التوكيلات، التوجّه إلى أقرب قسم شرطة للإبلاغ عنها.


امتى بقى نفوق ..ونحس بخطورة الحدث وانه من مصلحتنا انه لا يقبل لتزوير اومخالفات !

----------


## اليمامة

آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 11 مارس 2012 - 4:53 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 

واصل المواطنون لليوم الثاني على التوالي، التوجه إلى مصلحة الشهر العقاري بالإسكندرية، لتقديم توكيلات لاستكمال مصوغات ترشح المرشحين لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية.



     وشهدت منافذ مصلحة الشهر العقاري المنتشرة بمحافظة الإسكندرية - وعددها 18 مقرًا - تكثيف عمل مندوبي أربعة مرشحين رئاسيين فقط وهم (عمرو موسي، وحازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، وحمدين صباحي)؛ فيما لم يلحظ وجود مندوبي باقي المرشحين الذين أعلنوا عزمهم خوض منافسات الانتخابات الرئاسية.



     وتفردت حملة المرشح "حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل" بنشر لافتات بحرم مجمع المحاكم، الذي يحتوي علي المقر الرئيس لمصلحة الشهر العقاري، ثم أزالوه بعد فترة، بالإضافة إلى أنهم خصصوا ركنًا لمساعدة إجراءات تسجيل التوكيلات، ومد المواطنين بصور البطاقات خارج أسوار المجمع.



      وعلى الجانب الآخر، اكتفي مندوبو المرشحين الثلاثة بنشر معاونيهم، بحرم مجمع المحاكم وبالقرب من ساحة انتظار تسجيل التوكيلات، لإرشاد المواطنين، واستخدموا  بطاقات تعريفية تحمل صور مرشحيهم.



     وخلال منتصف يوم قبول مصلحة الشهر العقاري لتوكيلات المواطنين، وقعت مناوشات بين مندوبي (حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، وعمرو موسى) بسبب اتهام مندوبي الأول للثاني بقيد توكيلات دون حضور المواطنين بأنفسهم، وانتهت بالتوجه إلي قسم شرطة المنشية، القريب من المقر الرئيس للمصلحة بالمنشية - وسط الإسكندرية - لإثبات حالة.



وأشار بعض مناصري "حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل" أن تواجدهم يستهدف قياس شعبية مرشحهم، وأن الحملة تمكنت بالفعل بالحصول علي النصاب القانوني من تأييد أعضاء مجلسي الشعب والشورى.

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

الجميع يبحث عن مرشح «الإخوان» للرئاسة، أو على الأقل المرشح الذى ستدعمه «الإخوان» للرئاسة، كأن هذا التدعيم مفتاح الفوز بالمنصب.

الإخوان ربما يعتقدون ذلك فعلا بدليل هذه المراوحة وهذا التمنع عن أى إعلان مبكر قاطع باسم مرشحهم، لعلهم يستطيعون فى المسافة حتى الانتخابات حصاد أكبر المكاسب، فهل صحيح أن الإخوان قادرون على إنجاح المرشح الذى يدعمونه فعلا؟ أو بالمعنى الأوسع هل التيار الإسلامى «الإخوان والسلفيون» هو فرس الرهان على نجاح المرشح الرئاسى الذى يقفون خلفه؟

طبعا هذا التصور ينطلق من نتائج الانتخابات البرلمانية والفوز الواسع للإخوان والسلفيين بأربعة وسبعين فى المئة من مقاعد البرلمان وتلك الملايين «قرابة ثمانية عشر مليون مواطن» الذين صوتوا لهم.

إذن هذا تصور منطقى له ما يبرره رغم أنه لا يمكن افتراض أن هؤلاء الملايين مجرد جيوش للإخوان والسلفيين يلبون صوت صفارة وينساقون وراء دعاوى الإسلاميين ودعايتهم، لكن من ناحية أخرى فالرقم ضخم جدا والنسبة عالية للغاية «18 مليونا، و74%»، ومن ثم حتى لو فقد الإسلاميون نصف قوتهم أو نصف مصوتيهم فإنهم يملكون -رغم ذلك- عددا فارقا فى أى انتخابات رئاسية، تخيل لو أن هناك مرشحا يدخل السباق الانتخابى ولديه تسعة ملايين صوت، بلاش، خليهم ستة، خمسة ملايين صوت من هؤلاء المستعدين لتصديق الإسلاميين والمشى وراءهم فى اختيار مرشحهم.

هناك فرق نعرفه بطبيعة الحال بين جمهور المتعاطفين والأنصار والمصدقين والواقعين تحت فكرة الخلط بين الدين والسياسة والمصدقين شعارات الإسلاميين، وبين أعضاء وكوادر الإخوان والسلفيين، فهؤلاء لا يمكن بأى حال من الأحوال أن يشكلوا أكثر من مليون مواطن على أقصى تقدير.

قد يضع البعض نتائج انتخابات نقابة المحامين «الفرعية» وكذلك نقابة الزراعيين مؤشرا على تآكل جماهيرية ومصداقية الإخوان المسلمين تحديدا، حيث خسروا أكثر كثيرا مما كسبوا فى هذه الانتخابات، وهذا مؤشر مهم طبعا لكن لا يمكن السير وراءه إلى آخر الطريق، فربما يكون الإخوان قد دخلوا هذه الانتخابات بغرور أو بإهمال، ثم إن الإخوان منذ أسبوعين اكتسحوا انتخابات «الشورى» مثلا «ورفيقهم النور السلفى» وهو ما يجعل تخيل سيناريوهات عن ضعف تأثير الإسلاميين فى عملية انتخابات الرئاسة بعد تراجع شعبية الإخوان نتيجة أدائهم المهترئ والمخيب للآمال «هو مزرٍ لدرجة أنه يشبه أداء الحزب الوطنى تماما» مغامرة فاشلة تماما!

سيظل الإسلاميون هم الرقم الأهم فى الانتخابات الرئاسية لأن معظم ناخبيهم لا ينتظرون منهم نجاحا ولا فشلا، ولا يعتزمون تقييم أداء الإسلاميين أصلا فى إدارة البلد، بل ومستعدون بكل حماس وإخلاص لخلق تبريرات واختلاق أعذار لهم على أى فشل، هذا لو رأوا الفشل بأعينهم أو اعترفوا بأنه فشل أصلا، فهؤلاء الناخبون ينتخبون عقيدة، وهم يعتبرون التصويت لبتوع ربنا تقربا من الله وليس عملية سياسية مفترض فيها أن تحسب من هو الأمين المؤتمن بكفاءته على مصلحتك أو مصلحة البلد!

ما الذى يعنيه إذن ترشيح أو ترجيح الإسلاميين مرشحا معينًا؟ يعنى فرصا أعلى بكثير من أى مرشح آخر طبعا المفاجآت واردة جدا لكن كان الله فى عون صحته النفسية من يبنى احتمالاته على المفاجأة فقط!

دعنا نؤكد أخيرا (وهى فى الحقيقة أولا.. جدا)، نقطة هى المفصل الحقيقى فى الانتخابات القادمة، وهى قدرة الإسلاميين على إسقاط مرشح!

نعم فالإسلاميون قادرون على إسقاط مرشح بنسبة أعلى كثيرا من قدرتهم على إنجاح مرشح!

الفشل سيلاحق أى مرشح للرئاسة بمجرد فتح باب الدعاية السوداء والمضللة ضد شخصه «ونحن اختبرنا إلى أى مدى منحدر يمكن أن تصل إليه دعايات التضليل التى يمارسها الفريق الإسلامى، ولعلنا نتذكر مرشح الهرم محمد فؤاد الذى خرجوا بدعاية ضده أنه مسيحى! محمد مسيحى، تخيل انت بقى ممكن يعملوا إيه أكثر من ذلك. للأسف فإن الالتزام الأخلاقى منعدم تقريبا فى حروب الإسلاميين الانتخابية!». يكفى أن يخرج خطيب مسجد أو واعظ تليفزيونى أو موقع من مواقع الدعاية السوداء التى تديرها كوادر «الإخوان» لتقول إن هذا المرشح علمانى، كافر، يدعو إلى زواج الشواذ، ماسونى، زوجته يهودية.

تبقى خلاص النتيجة اتحسمت!

----------


## اليمامة

سحب نحو ٦٠ مواطناً أوراق الترشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية فى اليوم الثانى لفتح باب الترشح أمس، ليصل الإجمالى إلى ٢٦٠ مرشحاً. وتصاعدت معركة حظر الدعاية، ووصلت لحد شن عدد من المرشحين هجوماً حاداً ضد المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات. وتحظر اللجنة الدعاية الانتخابية قبل ٣٠ إبريل المقبل، وهدد رئيسها بإجراءات عقابية ضد المخالفين. وقال الدكتور محمد سليم العوا إن قرار اللجنة غير مقبول تماماً، ويدعو للشك فى كفاءتها وحياديتها.

واستنكر المستشار مرتضى منصور تهديدات «سلطان» للمرشحين بالنيابة. وقال: «هذا الكلام لا يليق». وقال لرئيس اللجنة: «إن واحداً ممن تخاطبهم سيكون رئيساً للجمهورية». وشاركت بثينة كامل أثناء وجودها فى مقر اللجنة فى الهجوم على «سلطان»، ونددت بتاريخه فى الإشراف على الانتخابات. وقال الفريق حسام خيرالله: «سأستمر فى عقد المؤتمرات وإقامة السرادقات».

فى المقابل، أكد «سلطان» أن موقف اللجنة ثابت تجاه أى خرق للحظر، «سنقوم بإزالة أى دعاية عن طريق الجهات الإدارية، ونعكف حالياً على تحديد معايير الظهور الإعلامى للمرشحين».

فى السياق نفسه، واصلت مكاتب الشهر العقارى فى المحافظات استخراج التوكيلات لليوم الثانى، وزاد الإقبال بشكل نسبى عن اليوم الأول.

----------


## اليمامة

أحد المرشحين يصعد بـ«موتوسيكل» فوق الرصيف أمام اللجنة 


أمام قصر «الأندلس» الرئاسى، وتحديداً فى ٥٠ شارع العروبة بمصر الجديدة، المقر الرسمى للجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، اصطف عشرات المواطنين مبدين رغبتهم فى الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، وبين حديث عن دوافع وطنية بحتة للترشح للمنصب الأرفع فى الدولة واتهامات لــ«المشاهير» من المرشحين المحتملين بسعيهم للقفز على المنصب، يبقى مشهد واحد مؤكد: «١١ كاميرا تليفزيونية وعشرات الصحفيين يستقبلون كل داخلٍ وخارج أمام مقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة».. ونحو ٢٦٠ مرشحاً محتملاً، فى اليومين الأول والثانى من فتح باب الترشح، ليس فيهم غير الدكتور أحمد شفيق، وبثينة كامل، وعبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، ومرتضى منصور، وأمير سالم مرشحين محتملين كان يعرفهم المواطن المصرى البسيط قبل ١٠ مارس.

فى مواجهة البوابة الحديدية الضخمة وقفت سيدة خمسينية بزيها الشعبى البسيط، تؤكد: «اللى ربنا داعى عليه هو اللى هيدخل المقر ده»، باعتبار أن «البلد عايزة راجل بجد يحكمها اليومين دول» – بحسب السيدة. كلمات المرأة كانت تالية لمشادات كلامية بين الراغبين فى الترشح، أثارها «شبشب بصباع» كان يرتديه أحدهم، وهو ما اعتبره آخر «يسىء لنا جميعاً». «المصرى اليوم» اقتربت من «صاحب الشبشب» الذى أرجع سبب قدومه به إلى أنه «سيكون مرشح الغلابة».

وأكد أنه خاض انتخابات الرئاسة فى الدورة الماضية ضد الرئيس السابق «ولم يضعف ولم يستكن» رغم ما قال إنها ضغوط تعرض لها من العائلة، ومطالبته بأن «يعيش عيشة أهله» ويتفرغ للبحث عن عمل بدلاً من رئاسة الجمهورية.

«صاحب الشبشب» ليس الوحيد، فقد ظهر مواطنون آخرون أمام مقر اللجنة الرئاسية، أحدهم جاء راكباً «موتوسيكل»، وصعد به فوق الرصيف وهو ما أثار استياء المواطنين أمام اللجنة والصحفيين، كما حضر آخر مرتديا جلبابا، منهم المهندس، والطبيب، والمحامى، لكنهم فى جميع الأحوال بحسب تعبير مصطفى السيد، أحد المارة: «هم دول بقى المرشحين غير المحتملين؟».

----------


## اليمامة

واضح ان اللعب بقى على المكشوف ..


اقرأوا ..


Thu, 8-03-2012 - 7:48 مصر



أعلنت الدكتورة مروة منير، منسقة الحملة الانتخابية لترشيح عمر سليمان، لإنتخابات الرئاسة، انسحاب سليمان من خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية، وذلك حسبما جاء على «العربية نت» .

وأكدت مروة  أنه كان متوقعاً إعلان سليمان ترشيح نفسه، لخوض الانتخابات غداً الجمعة، أو بعد غد السبت، إلا أنه فضل الانسحاب من الانتخابات .

وأرجعت مصادر انسحاب نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، عمر سليمان من السباق الرئاسي، إالى سببين، الأول هو ضغوط المجلس العسكري على سليمان، لإثنائه عن الترشح، لأنه سيكون عرضة لحملة شرسة من القوى الثورية، ويبدو أن هناك اتصالات تمت في الكواليس، بين عمر سليمان، وإحدى المؤسسات السيادية في الدولة، انتهت إلى قراره بعدم الترشح للرئاسة .

أما السبب الثاني فهو إعلان منصور حسن، رئيس المجلس الاستشاري، خوضه انتخابات الرئاسة أمس الأربعاء، وهو ما دفع سليمان إلى الانسحاب من السباق الانتخابي، لتراجع فرص فوزه، بعدما تردد عن تأييد الإخوان والمجلس العسكري وبعض الأحزاب لمنصور حسن كمرشح رئاسي سواء خاض الانتخابات مستقلاً، أو كمرشح توافقي .

في نفس الوقت، أعلنت الجبهة الثورية لترشيح عمر سليمان للرئاسة، إصرارها وتمسكها الكامل، بترشيح عمر سيمان لرئاسة الجمهورية، بعدما صرح مقربون منه بأنه يرفض الترشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، وترى الجبهة أن سليمان هو المرشح الوحيد القادر على إنقاذ مصر، مما تمر به من مشاكل ضخمة على كافة المستويات والأصعدة.
أعلنت الدكتورة مروة منير، منسقة الحملة الانتخابية لترشيح عمر سليمان، لإنتخابات الرئاسة، انسحاب سليمان من خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية، وذلك حسبما جاء على «العربية نت» .

وأكدت مروة  أنه كان متوقعاً إعلان سليمان ترشيح نفسه، لخوض الانتخابات غداً الجمعة، أو بعد غد السبت، إلا أنه فضل الانسحاب من الانتخابات .

وأرجعت مصادر انسحاب نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، عمر سليمان من السباق الرئاسي، إالى سببين، الأول هو ضغوط المجلس العسكري على سليمان، لإثنائه عن الترشح، لأنه سيكون عرضة لحملة شرسة من القوى الثورية، ويبدو أن هناك اتصالات تمت في الكواليس، بين عمر سليمان، وإحدى المؤسسات السيادية في الدولة، انتهت إلى قراره بعدم الترشح للرئاسة .

أما السبب الثاني فهو إعلان منصور حسن، رئيس المجلس الاستشاري، خوضه انتخابات الرئاسة أمس الأربعاء، وهو ما دفع سليمان إلى الانسحاب من السباق الانتخابي، لتراجع فرص فوزه، بعدما تردد عن تأييد الإخوان والمجلس العسكري وبعض الأحزاب لمنصور حسن كمرشح رئاسي سواء خاض الانتخابات مستقلاً، أو كمرشح توافقي .

في نفس الوقت، أعلنت الجبهة الثورية لترشيح عمر سليمان للرئاسة، إصرارها وتمسكها الكامل، بترشيح عمر سيمان لرئاسة الجمهورية، بعدما صرح مقربون منه بأنه يرفض الترشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، وترى الجبهة أن سليمان هو المرشح الوحيد القادر على إنقاذ مصر، مما تمر به من مشاكل ضخمة على كافة المستويات والأصعدة. 


تعليقات ..(نبض الناس )

وطن اصبح سوق وكل له فيه دكان.. برلمان يبيعون الكلام وقضاة يبيعون العدل ودعاة يبيعون الدين وإعلاميون يبيعون الكذب و ولي الأمــر نخااااااس.


النظاره سوداء............. قليل من الامل يا دكتور


في ستين مليار نصيبه تشيله هو واهله الخباص بتاع الرئيس


هااااااااااااااااام جدا و شيرررررررر بردعاوية

(( قرر مجموعة من النشطاء مؤيدين ترشيح الدكتور / محمد مصطفى البرادعى جمع 10 مليون توكيل لتاييد محمد البرادعى رئيسا لجمهورية مصر العربية حتى لا يترك منصب الرئاسة ينهش بة بعض من ساسة الغوغاء اصحاب المصالح الشخصية .))
نرجو سرعة النشر من مؤيدين البرادعى داخل مصر و خارج مصر ,,,,,,,,,,



ياريت ياخي الراجل ده ينتازل بقي وكفايه كده لحسن الحاله بقت نيله اوي ولا مرشح ينفع .............يابرادعي اظهر وبان كلنا وراك من السلوم الي اسوان كلنا وراك في كل مكان ....كلنا وراك ومليانين في الميدان .....انصرنا يارب علي السلفيين والاخوان 



لما نبقى ال 10 مليون هينزل و مفيش حد هيقدر يوقفة شيرررررر بسرعة و انشر فى كل مكان 



ان شاء الله ربنا يولى علينا الاصل وباذن الله لا منصور ولا سليمان ولا شفيق ولا برادعى ان شاء الله كله طالع وربنا ينصر الحق يااااااااارب
اللى ينصر دينه



اللعبة مكشوفة منذ بدأت قبل التعديلات الدستورية التى جاءت نتيجتها لصالح العسكر وشارك فيها ولاول مرة منذ بدأو وحتى انتشرت مؤتمراتهم هنا وهناك بطول وعرض مصر وبدعم من العسكر لحشد الشعب ليقول نعم للتعديلات الدستورية التى اعقبها الاعتراف بهم ونجاحهم فى الانتخابات ومعهم النور الذى ظل حتى 29 من يوليو الماضى يهتف الشعب يريد تطبيق شرع الله ثم سرعان ما انضم اليهم ليؤكد الجميع على استمرار النظام ومعروف ان فرصة حسن اكبر من فرصة شفيق للنجاح وفى كل الاحوال سيتم تصعيد المشير الى نائب لرئيس الجمهورية والفريق عنان ليصبح وزيرا للدفاع بعد ان تم توزيع الوليمة على كل الاحزاب ففاز الاخوان برئاسة مجلس الشعب والنور بوكيل للمجلس والوفد بالوكالة ايضا وهكذا لن ينجح الا من سيرشحة المجلس العسكرى ويدعمه وسلملى على الاسلاميون المرشحون ولا عزاء فى ضمائر التيارات الاسلامية الذين يلتفون حول القصعة ليتناولون الفته ( الفتّة ) مصر لا تزال تدار وكأنها بلا شعب ( والامر لله من قبل ومن بعد .



الموضوع كله يتخلص .... ان المجلس العسكرى عايز رئيس يكون ماسك عليه ذله .... علشان الرئيس ده كل لما يحاول ان يعمل شىء ضدهم لو الشعب ضغط عليه .... المجلس يعرف يهدده ويكون مجرد رئيس طرطور .... ليه المجلس مش عايز عمر سليمان .... لان سليمان لواء وكان رئيس مخابرات يعنى من مطبخ الحراميه .... لو حاول يتخلص منهم هم عارفين نقطه ضعفه .... بس هو كمان عنده قصصهم القديمه ..... يعنى هيحصل صدام ... يبقى بلاها سليمان .... شفيق كده كده فرصته مع الشعب قليله بالعكس هم تركوه ينزل الانتخابات علشان الناس تفتكر انه لما يسقط كده صح الانتخابات حرة ونزيهه ..... يعنى تركوه كخيال مأته ليمتص كره الشعب للفلول .... مين بقى تانى يتوافقوا عليه غير يا عمرو موسى أو منصور حسن .... علشان فكرتهم تنجح طبعا هم يتمنوا عمرو موسى ينجح لانه تحت ايدهم ويقدروا يذلوه بسهوله وكده ولا كده يقدروا يطووه .... طيب هم حطوا ليه فى طريقنا منصور حسن ..... علشان الناس اللى كارهه تنتخب... حد اسلامى ..... يبقى منصور حسن يقدر يمتص اصواتهم واللهى هو اخد اكثر الاصوات يبقى خير وبركه .... عمرو موسى نجح يبقى كده فل الفل تحت ايدهم .... هم عايزين اى مؤسسه او فرد يقدر يعمل شىء يكون تحت ايدهم بتهديد ما .... واكبر دليل مجلس الشعب اللى كان بيقول هاعمل وهاعمل دلوقتى اصابه الخرس ليه ؟؟؟ علشان فيه حكم ان الانتخابات غير دستوريه لاختلاف نسبه القوائم والفردى عن الاعلان الدستورى .... والامر تحول للمحكمه الدستوريه ..... والله مجلس الشعب كان حلو كده ولم ينبش فى المقابر بتاعه المجلس العسكرى وغيره من الفاسدين خير وبركه المحكمه العليا لن تبت فى الموضوع حتى تنتهى دورة المجلس ده ...... مجلس الشعب عملوا رجاله وارادوا التطهير وممارسه دورهم صح .... على طول المحكمه تحكم بان الانتخابات باطله ..... يعنى فى الاخر هم مش هيتوافقوا غير على شخص هم بس اللى يعرفوا يذلوه ....



للأسف أنا حزين وكل الشرفاء من بني وطني أختاروا من تريدون ولكن لا تكن بنكم ألفاظ خارجة بعد الثورة جهر بالألفاظ الخارجة وكأن الثورة جاءت لنشر الفوضى في الأخلاق[إنما الأمم الأخلاق ما بقيت فإن هموا ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا]


الاخوان هى الوجة القبيح للحزب الوطنى فى صورة دينية حزب الحرية والعدالة فقد المصداقية بين الشعب هم يريدون ان يعيش الفقراء على الزكاة لا مستقبل للشعب فى العدالة الاجتاعية كلهم راسماليون كلهم اعداء للاشتراكية يتحدثون باسم الدين من اجل السلطة كلهم منفقون احذرو من الاخوان هم الوجة القبيح للحزب الوطنى يريدون منصور حسن مقابل عدم حل مجلس الشعب هم منفقون



ولانصائح من المجس العسكرى ولا دياولو ......الراجل عارف مصلحة نفسه ومخه يوزن بلد وعليها شوية عسكر !!!؟؟؟ الدور والباقى على ال حايستنوا فى السفينة لحد ماتغرق !!!؟؟؟ ....داهية ياسليمان......داهية.... خسارتك فى شلة إجرام طغت وأفسدت مَن حولها بعد أن كانوا أهلا للعزة والكرامة !!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



منصور حسن الارجوز الجديد لمجلس الفساد والخيانة العسكرى 


كده تمام الكل في ربطة واحدة ...سهلتها ياعم العسكري


عقبال الباقي لحسن دي بقت حاجة ...........تيييييتتت خالص


معركة رئاسة الجمهورية معركة فاصلة بين مؤامرة مبيتة علي التوافق المرحلي بين الإخوان والعسكر من جهة وبين شعب مصر كله بين من يري في شعب مصر طفل لا يقدر علي المشي تاتا تاتا وبين شعب يتمتع بالنضج العقلي والقدرة علي الاختيار فقد رسموا الاعلان الدستوري ووافق الشعب ثم هم الآن الذين يتشاجرون علي نصوصة ثم هم الذين رسموا مجلس الشعب والشوري ثم تبين لهم عدم فاعلية قراراتة لقيود الاعلان الدستوري وها هم يدسون انفهم في رجل الرئاسة فيقدمون هذا و يأخرون الآخر رغم أن كل المؤشرات تقول انه سوف يولد مقطوع اليدين والرجلين من خلال دستور الله أعلم بمن سيضعة وكيف سيضعة وفي النهاية بعد قتل الثورة والزج بكل من شارك فيها بوادي بين اغلبية راضية بمجلسها الذي تم تأنيثة ومقارها التي فتحت ونورت و من تم تلبيسة تهمة من الشباب الواعد والمشهد سيستقر علي مجموعة من الكتبة والموظفين لدي المجلس العسكري والرئيس الجديد المهجن....والحجة بأن الميدان موجود مقابلها ايضا البلطجة وأعمال السلب والنهب والخطف و عجلة الانتاج والانابيب والبنزين والسولار هكذا لغة التعامل بين الجبابرة والشعوب وصدق ربنا ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه وإنهم لكاذبون.


عمر سليمان كان أوفر حظا من منصور حسن للي ميعرفشي تاريخه كويس و إنه كان القائد الفعلي لأمن الدوله و المنسق الأمني مع إسرائيل و أمريكا. أنا هنتخب الشيخ حازم و كنت خايف من البرادعي و عمرو موسى لكن السيد منصور حسن أظن ملوش أي حظوظ.


هذا خبر سيىء لان كده الفلول نقصوا واحد يعنى الاصوات اللى هياخدها الفلول الباقيين (عمرو وشفيق)هتزيد يا رجال الميدان اتحدوا مرشح واحد فقط من الميدان(صلاح ابو اسماعيل او ابو الفتوح او حمدين صباحى )انا شخصيا سوف انتخب الدكتور عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح رمز الوسطيه والاعتدال.


بأى حق يريد عمر سليمان ان يحكم مصر وقد كان مدير المخابرات ويعلم كل اسرار البلد ويعلم انها بتتسرق واغمض عينيه وكان يعلم بحكاية التوريث ولم يعترض ويعلم بالوزراء المحاسيب ولم يقل كلمة حق فى وجه حاكم ظالم زيعلم بأسرار البزنس فى الاراضى ولم يقل كفايه حرام.


مين الجبهه الثوريه ليه هما الثوار عايزين سليمان كانوا بيشلوا مبارك علشان يجيبوا سليمان كفايه استخفاف.

----------


## اليمامة

أقباط بالخارج يجمعون توكيلات لمنصور حسن.. وإعلان مقره الانتخابي خلال يومين




Sun, 11-03-2012 - 7:03

أقباط بالخارج يجمعون توكيلات لمنصور حسن.. وإعلان مقره الانتخابي خلال يومين

منصور حسن-المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية

أكدت حملة "منصور حسن" - المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية - اليوم - الأحد - أن عددا من الأقباط المصريين في الخارج بدأوا حملة جمع توكيلات لدعم حسن خصوصا في بريطانيا وأمريكا.


وأكد مسئول بالحملة  أن حملة جمع التوكيلات في الخارج جاءت بعد مناقشات دارت بين "منصور حسن" وقيادات من الأقباط في الخارج، وكانت النتيجة إعلان الدعم الكامل لترشيحه للرئاسة.


وقال إن الحملة تبحث في الوقت الحالي تعيين مسئول عن حملة الدعاية والترشيح خلفا للواء "سامح سيف اليزل" ، مشيرا إلى أنه من المقرر الإعلان عن المقر الانتخابي خلال اليومين المقبلين


نبض الناس ...
- سمك لبن تمر هندى . أين نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

-نتمني ان تخيب ظنوننا والا يكون ترشيح منصور امتدادا لرئاسة لمبارك من خلال صفقة خاسره ضد شعب مصر
ونحذر كافه قيادات الدوله من مغبه التعامل مع الوضع الراهن بهذه الطريقه لئلا تحدث ثوره ثانيه وستكون اكثر شراسه من الاولي لانها ستضم العديد من اطياف الشعب اللذين ربما يكونوا يوافقون علي الثورة الاولي بتحفظ وربنا يستر


-حــــــــد يقفل المقــــــــــــبرة اللى بتجيب ....الجثث دى يا جماعه دى ثورة شباب مش ثورة مقابر مصر .وحدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووه


-منصور حسن رئيسا .. سيف اليزل نائبا .. على بركة الله


-جل شريفا ومحترم


-على فكرة احنا عالم اغبية جدآ احنا الان اصبحنا نعلم جميعآ ان النظام مازال قائم ونعلم تمامآ انه هيلبسنا في الحيط فلماذا لم ننزل الى الشوارع كلنا؟ ولا هنقضيها كلام على النت وخلاص انا زهقت بقى.



-بلاش بلاش منصور حسن,...ده مبرمج مجلس عسكري....


-من اجل مصر يجب ان يتحد الثوار على ترشيح الدكتور ابوالفتوح هذا سوف يجعل التزوير صعب على العسكر لا شك ان العسكر دفعوا بمرشحين من كل فج لبعثرت الاصوات وسهولة التزوير انها معركة حياه او موت لنا وللعسكر فمن اجل مستقبل افضل لمصرنا اتحدوا على الدكتور ابو الفتوح وعلى ايمن نور وبثينه وصباحى ان يكونوا جنود فى معركة انتخاب ابو الفتوح لا للانانيه ولا لتكابر مصر فى خطر وعلينا انقاذها من العسكر والاخوان والتطرف ان هذه المعركه اهم من حرب ٧٣ مصر فى مفترق الطريق اما تقدم واما لعصر التاخر والنهب انها معركة المصيرانها ام المعارك.



-"منصور حسن" - المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية - يرتبط بعلاقه عائليه مع الوزير المصري الهارب، رشيد محمد رشيد، وزير الصناعة والتجارة.. والوزير السجين احمد المغربى، وزير الإسكان والمرافق والتنمية العمرانية.. وزوج ابنته وزير النقل الهارب فى لندن، محمد لطفي منصور، وأخيه ياسين لطفي منصور رجل الاعمال الهارب ايضا الى لندن فارا من الملاحقة القانونيية لتورطه فى عدد من القضايا.. ونجل المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية متهرب ايضا من سداد قرض دولارى قديم من بنك المصرف العربى الدولى منذ عام 2000 بقيمة 5 مليون دولار...عجايب.



-قد أكون مقصرا فى قراءاتى.. و لكنى لا أعلم عن منصور حسن إلا أن السادات كاد يعينه نائب رئيس جمهورية - لا أعلم لماذا - و أن المجلس العسكرى جاء به من غيابة الجب ليجعله رئيسا للمجلس الاستشارى - أيضا لا أعلم لماذا - أرجو من كل من لديه معلومات أكثر أن يدلى بها و له الأجر و الثواب.



-المعلومة الوحيدة المؤكدة عنه أنه قد يكون الرئيس التوافقى الذى ورد ذكره فى أساطير الصفقة - و هنا أعلم لماذا - حتى يتم دوره فى براءة جميع أركان النظام السابق و خروج من لم يخرج منهم بعد خروجا آمنا.


-مازلت افضل عمرو موسي للرئاسة.


-حاجة تقرف

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> كلام شفيق صحيح يادكتور 
> من يحكم مصر فعلا .. يستطيع قياده العرب
> ............
> وتكمله للجمله نقول : 
> ان رئيس وزراء اسرائيل يحكم امريكا 
> ونفوذ النتن ياهو ..يضع دائما اوباما في مكانه
> ولا نسيتو يامصريين :
> خطاب النتن ياهو في الكونجرس حول تصريحات اوباما بان تنسحب اسرائيل الي حدود 67 
> النتن ذهب الي الكونجرس ولقن اوباما درسا قاسيا ..جعله لاينطق بكلمه ولا ينظر حوله لاحد
> ...


*
وكأنك  تعيش  في وهم  البكباشي  ناصر  ....أصحى من النوم  البكباشي مات وشبع موت ...قال من يحكم مصر قال يقود العرب ...ياللهول!

*شفيق يا راجل شفيق





**
* 

*

----------


## اليمامة

«مرتضى منصور» يسحب أوراق ترشحه للرئاسة وينتقد قصر فترة الدعاية





Sun, 11-03-2012 - 4:07
«مرتضى منصور» يسحب أوراق ترشحه للرئاسة وينتقد قصر فترة الدعاية

المستشار-مرتضى منصور

تقدم المستشار"مرتضى منصور"، ظهر اليوم - الأحد - إلى لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، لسحب ملف ترشحه لانتخابات الرئاسة، والمقرر إجراؤها في 23 و 24 مايو المقبل.

وأكد "مرتضى منصور"، أنه يحترم كافة المرشحين المتقدمين لخوض زمار المنافسة معه، في الانتخابات ، مبدياً اعتراضه على قصر فترة الدعاية الانتخابية، والتي سبق للجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية الإعلان عنها، وحددتها في الفترة ما بين 30 أبريل وحتى 21 مايو المقبل.

وأضاف "مرتضى منصور" أنه بدأ بالفعل، في الحصول على التأييد الشعبي من المواطنين المؤيدين له، وأنه سيبذل جهداً حثيثاً لإنهاء العدد المطلوب من التصديقات المطلوبة، والمحددة بـ30 ألف مواطن يوزعون على 15 محافظة مصرية.

وانتقد "مرتضى منصور"، قرار لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، بحظر الدعاية الانتخابية، منذ الإعلان عن دعوة الناخبين للانتخاب، مشيراً إلى أن جمع توقيعات المواطنين المؤيدين، وتوثيقها في الشهر العقاري، يستلزم إجراء أنواع من الدعاية، وتعريف المواطنين بالبرامج الانتخابية لكل مرشح، حتى يقتنع كل مواطن بالمرشح الذي يتفق مع توجهاته وآرائه، ويقوم بعمل توثيق له في إطار عملية جمع التصديقات التي اشترطها القانون.


تعليقات :

قبل الانتخابات:

- حسنين هيكل: العسكر يجدون المبرر لتأخير إجراء الانتخابات

- محمد البرادعي: أطلب من المجلس العسكري مد الفترة الانتقالية

- الغزالي حرب: الجيش يجب أن يظل لفترة أطول في السلطة

- السيد البدوي: طلبت من القوات المسلحة مد الفترة الانتقالية

- أحمد ماهر: نتفاوض مع السلطة العسكرية لتمديد فترتها

بعد الانتخابات:

- حسنين هيكل: أطالب المجلس العسكري بسرعة تسليم السلطة
...
- محمد البرادعي: من يعارض تسليم السلطة يعد خائنًا للثورة

- الغزالي حرب: أدعو "العسكري" لإنهاء المرحلة الانتقالية فورًا

- السيد البدوي: أطالب بتسليم السلطة فورًا قبل وضع الدستور

- أحمد ماهر: سنعتصم بميدان التحرير لحين تسليم السلطة







لاتعليقققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققق





خرب نادى الزمالك والآن يستعد لخراب مصر كلها



إن شاء الله مش حتشوفها أبداً



حازمون ان شاء الله



فيه مشكلة في مصر ، ان الحياء لم يعد له مكان.




لفلول شغالين بسلاح المال على عمال التراحيل والنظافة والاماكن المعدمة وعديمى الوعى ومايطلقون عليهم بالمواطنين الشرفاء.. من اجل توكيلات مسرحية انتخابات الرئاسة.
علاوة على المادة 28.
ولو استمر الوضع بهذا الشكل الرئيس القادم سيكون مبارك رقم 2.




وموقعة الجمل حاتسيبها لمين يشيلها عنك.. صحيح اللى اختشوا ماتوا.




عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح.
اذا كنت تحب الصدق والصادقين.
اذا كنت تحب الاشراف المناضلين.
اذا كنت تحب ان تقول لرئيسك اخطئت ولاتخشى على نفسك من ان يلحقك ضررا فى مالك او نفسك.
اذا كنت تحب الذين يحبونك.... اذا كنت تحب الشخص الواضح الذى لا يلعتب بالكلمات ولا بالمشاعر.
اذا كنت تحب ابنك وبنتك واحفادك وتريد لهم مستقبل سعيد.
اذا كنت تحب من احب البشر كلهم دون ان يعرف لهم لون او جنس او دين.
اذا كنت تحب من يداوى الام اطفالك.
اذا كنت تحب نفسك.
اذا كنت تحب مصر.
ادعوك ان تحب معى رجل مخلص امين صادق لم يعرف عنه يوما الكذب.. جرىء.. صابر.. تاريخه ملىء بالكفاح الذى لم يبغى من ورائه مغنما.. يعرف طريقه جيدا.. له رؤيه مستقبليه وخطه واضحه.. يحب ان تنقده قبل ان تمدحه.. لم يكن يوما منافقا.. لم يأكل يوما على موائد الحكام.. يحبك دون ان يعرف من انت.. وهو طبيب اطفال.
أدعوك ان تعمل توكيل الى : عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح عبد الهادى ابو سعد.
رقمه القومى: 25110150103911.



- هى دى آخر أخبار مولد سيدى الريس ...هههههههههههه 




-أحسن كلمة قالها المخلوع: "خليهم يتسلوا"...ياتري كان بيقرأ المستقبل الباهت واللي يغم النفس؟ وياتري مين اللي بيتسلي بمين؟ ومين بتسلي علي مين؟ وياتري آخر التسالي دي إيه؟ وهنفضل نتفرج علي المسخرة دي لغاية ما نغرق وللا إيه؟ حد يقوللي لو كان مصدق المسرحية المفضوحة دي وياتري هم فاكرين إن الناس هتنزل زي يوم الإستفتاء بكل الحماس وكل النظافة وكل الأمل في المستقبل....اليوم المثالي تحول إلي يوم أسود تم اغتيال الثورة فيه وتم القضاء عليها من لغاليغها بدري بدري....وتمت المرحلة الثانية بالبرلمان القاندهاري الممسوخ..أما المرحلة الثالثة فهي مرحلة الأراجوزات التي نعيشها واللي الله أعلم هتودينا لفين...






-التاريخ يعيد نفسه ،، فالقائد الذي يصعد أعلي قمة هرم الغطرسة يكون مصيره السقوط المفاجيء .. وفي رأيي هناك مثالين : الأول عندما قال السادات علي الشيخ المحلاوي أحد معارضيه : ( مرمي في السجن زي الكلب ) فتم اغتياله بعدها ،، والثاني عندما صدق حسني مبارك الكذبة الكبيرة التي أطلقها منافقيه بأنه القائد الهمام الأوحد الذي لا مثيل له والتي ستغرق البلد بدونه في طوفان أكثر فظاعة من طوفان نوح الرسول ، وأنه لا بديل له إلا نجله ( عيشتنا معاك عال العال ،، يا تكمل يا تجيب جمال ) ،، فماذا كانت النتيجة ؟ إدعي أن مجلس الشعب المزيف جاء بانتخابات ليس لمثيلها نزاهة ، حتي أنه قال متهكماً علي فكرة المجلس الموازي : ( خليهم يتسلوا ) ،، فكان السقوط الكبير المُخزي..



-ياجماعه هما داخلين فقط لان اسيادهم امروهم بذلك علشان يفتتوا الاصوات.

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *
> وكأنك  تعيش  في وهم  البكباشي  ناصر  ....أصحى من النوم  البكباشي مات وشبع موت ...قال من يحكم مصر قال يقود العرب ...ياللهول!
> 
> *شفيق يا راجل شفيق
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حاضر هصحي يادكتور
من يحكم مصر من الان فصاعدا عليه ايضا ان يصحو
وبعدين انا مش ناصري 

ولا بحب عبد الناصر 

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

آخر تحديث يوم الإثنين 12 مارس 2012 - 12:28 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 

عقدت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، صباح اليوم الاثنين، اجتماعًا مع مستشارين من وزارة الخارجية، وهما: المستشار محمد الشناوي والمستشار محمد وجيه حنفي، لبحث آليات ووسائل تصويت المصريين المقيمين بالخارج، ومعالجة المشكلات التي قد يواجهونها.



     وقال المستشار محمد الشناوي: "إن هناك بعض العراقيل التي من الممكن أن تعيق تصويت المصريين بالخارج، كالموقع الإلكتروني للجنة، وذلك من أجل إيضاح أية عيوب فنية وحلها"، مضيفًا أن بعض المصريين لم يكن لهم محل إقامة في مصر، ومع ذلك وافقت اللجنة العليا على اعتمادهم.



     وتابع الشناوي أن: "طرق تسجيل المصريين بالخارج تتم عن طريق القنصليات والسفارات"، مشيرًا إلى أنه حتى الآن لا توجد مشاكل فنية، تواجه الوزارات، وأوضح أن تسجيل المصريين بالخارج وصل حتى الآن إلى 388 ألف مواطن، وهذا على غير المتوقع، لأن الوزارة كانت تتوقع أن يتم تسجيل مليون مواطن.



      ووجه الشناوي، رسالة إلى المقيمين بالخارج، دعاهم فيها إلى ضرورة التسجيل والتصويت باكرًا بأنفسهم، لأن التراكم يؤدي إلى عراقيل على موقع اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، مؤكدًا على أن الوزارة تعمل بكامل سفاراتها وقنصلياتها، لتوفير كل سبل الدعم لمواطنيها المقيمين في الخارج.

----------


## اليمامة

مؤكدًا أنه سيعيد انتهاج سياسات الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر
فرغلي.. صاحب مقهى في بولاق يتقدم لسحب أوراق ترشحه للرئاسة


المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة


آخر تحديث يوم الإثنين 12 مارس 2012 - 1:11 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 
تقدم منذ قليل الحاج فرغلي أبو ضيف عبد الله سليمان –صاحب مقهى بمنطقة بولاق الدكرور، وحاصل على ابتدائية، إلى مقر لجنة الانتخابت الرئاسية لسحب أوراق ترشحه لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية.



     وقال فرغلي: "بالرغم من عدم حصولي على أية مؤهلات علمية وحصولي على الابتدائية فقط، إلا أن (دماغي متحضرة وليست متحجرة) كما يظن البعض ويدعي"، وأضاف: "لكوني أسكن في منطقة شعبية –حي بولاق الدكرور- جعلني أشعر بالفقراء والمساكين في المجتمع، ومن ثم سأسعى إلى القضاء على الفقر المدقع الذي تعاني منه البلاد"، مؤكدًا أنه سيعيد عصر جمال عبد الناصر مرة أخرى إذا وصل للحكم.



    يُذكر أن العشرات تقدموا إلى مقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة لسحب أوراق ترشحهم لانتخابات الرئاسة، ومن المقرر أن ينتهي التسجيل في يوم 8 أبريل، وحتى الآن لم يتقدم أي من المرشحين المعروفين إعلاميًا لسحب أوراق ترشحهم، سوى الفريق أحمد شفيق.

----------


## اليمامة

الأعلامية بثينة كامل المرشحة لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية 


آخر تحديث يوم الإثنين 12 مارس 2012 - 1:05 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 


طغى على اليوم الثاني من ترشيحات انتخابات الرئاسة المصرية مظهر أن الرئيس القادم "سبور" وابن بلد، فقد حضرت الإعلامية بثينة كامل لمقر اللجنة بالجلابية البلدي ومرتدية قلادة مكتوباً عليها شعارات مناهضة للمجلس العسكري، وأثناء حديثها مع الإعلاميين وصل المستشار مرتضى منصور الرئيس الأسبق لنادي الزمالك مستقلاً سيارة هامر مع بعض أنصاره، ما أدى إلى انصراف معظم الإعلاميين عن بثينة كامل للحديث مع مرتضى.


وتقول أحدى الجرائد المصرية  إن المرشح محمد السيد الذي وصل لمقر اللجنة لسحب استمارة ترشحه مرتدياً ملابس متواضعة و"شبشباً" تسبب في نشوب مشاجرة بين المتواجدين أمام مقر اللجنة، فانقسموا لفريق يلومه ويوبخه على ارتدائه "الشبشب" وآخر يدافع عنه.



وتباينت وظائف المتقدمين لسحب الأوراق من محامٍ ومحاسب وكهربائي ومبلّط يرتدي "بدلة شيك"، وحضر أيضاً المواطن أبوالسعود شنور إلى مقر اللجنة القضائية على ظهر دراجته النارية "موتوسيكل" لسحب أوراق ترشحه للرئاسة.



وحضر عادل عابدين عبدالقوي يونس، الشهير بعادل فاروق، إلى مقر اللجنة العليا المشرفة على الانتخابات وادعى أنه ابن الملك فاروق، وأن دعوى إثبات النسب سوف تنظر في جلسة يوم 12 أبريل المقبل بمحكمة الأسرة بطنطا.



وفي حديثه للإعلاميين أمام مقر اللجنة قال مرتضى منصور إنه قرر خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية معتمداً على تاريخه، واصفاً نفسه بالرئيس السابق لنصف مصر بحكم إدارته لنادي الزمالك "والذي يحظى بتأييد 50% من المصريين".



وأوضح محمد محمود المصري (فني أول كهرباء) أنه قرر الترشح للرئاسة لشعوره بالظلم الذي وقع عليه في الفترة الماضية بسبب فصله تعسفياً من الشركة، مؤكداً انه يسعى للحصول على تزكية من 30 عضواً من مجلس الشعب بمساعدة بعض المنتمين للتيار السلفي، وفي حال نجاحه سوف يطبق شرع الله.



وأضاف حسام شمس (صحافي) أنه قرر الترشح للارتقاء بمهنة الصحافة وتحريرها من كافة القيود وسوف يعتمد على الشباب لجمع الـ30 ألف توكيل.

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

بعد كل هذا التنوع فى الكم والكيف لمرشخى الرئاسة ..داهمنى سؤال مفاجىء ..

ياترى ما هى الشروط المطلوبة للرئيس الذى سيرضى عنه الشعب المصلى ؟

وأيضا الشرط التى سيرضى عنها الحكام الجدد لمصر ..أو الرئيس الذى يطلق عليه دلعا رئيس توافقى؟


؟؟؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مؤكدًا أنه سيعيد انتهاج سياسات الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر
> فرغلي.. صاحب مقهى في بولاق يتقدم لسحب أوراق ترشحه للرئاسة
> 
> تقدم منذ قليل الحاج فرغلي أبو ضيف عبد الله سليمان –صاحب مقهى بمنطقة بولاق الدكرور، وحاصل على ابتدائية، إلى مقر لجنة الانتخابت الرئاسية لسحب أوراق ترشحه لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية.
> 
>      وقال فرغلي: "بالرغم من عدم حصولي على أية مؤهلات علمية وحصولي على الابتدائية فقط، إلا أن (دماغي متحضرة وليست متحجرة) كما يظن البعض ويدعي"، وأضاف: "لكوني أسكن في منطقة شعبية –حي بولاق الدكرور- جعلني أشعر بالفقراء والمساكين في المجتمع، ومن ثم سأسعى إلى القضاء على الفقر المدقع الذي تعاني منه البلاد"، مؤكدًا أنه سيعيد عصر جمال عبد الناصر مرة أخرى إذا وصل للحكم.


ولغاية دلوقتي يا سيادة المرشح للرئاسة
ياللي أسمك فرغلي
لم تعرف السبب الجذري لجهلك السياسي وفقرك 
وكمان بتؤكد
إنك ستعيد انتهاج سياسات الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر
ألا تعلم أن لا زعيم في مصر إلا


الزعيم عادل إمام

البكباشي ناصر هو الذي فقرك وبسبب 
سياساته الخاطئة
تكونت عشوائيات القاهرة والجيزة
كنت إنت فين لما كانت بولاق الدكرور
قرية مصرية بسيطة
مين إللي حولها إلى
الصين الشعبية المصرية



مش برضك سياسة المدعوق والمدخن والمنكوس والموكوس
ناصر



وبسبب سياسته الخاطئة
حول مدن الصعيد إلي مناطق طرد إستثماري
فهجرها أهلها طلبا للرزق في القاهرة العاصمة
المليئة والمكدسة بالمصانع الحربية والمدنية
القاهرة اللي كانت شوارعها في وسط البلد
أنضف من شوارع باريس
وبسبب هجرتكم  العشوائية من الصعيد  للقاهرة
تكونت  عشوائيات  الجيزة والقاهرة
في مناطق خصبة وقريبة من النيل كانت ممكن
تتزرع خضار وفاكهة تغذي  القاهرة والجيزة
والمحافظات القريبة
 وبس عليك كفاية كده
قال يعني أنت حتفهم أو حتي تقرأ كلامي هذا
المكتوب باللغة الهندية



وسلامي لك يا فرغلي ولأهل الصين الشعبية المصرية
 وأكيد لما تفوز بكرسي الرياسة
حيكون شعارك

شيشة  ومعسل 
لكل مصري 
وكل مصرية



......وهزلت!

----------


## أحمد عبيدو

*نرشح عمر سليمان لرئاسة الجمهورية لأنه راجل نضيف وراجلمحترم وملتزم وطاهر اليد ويعرف ازاى يتعامل مع العقلية الأمريكية والعقليةالأسرائيلية ومع عالم التجسس وفى دماغه ملفات مصر ورجل من رموز القوة والحكمة فىتاريخ العسكرية المصرية حيث شهد له الأعداء قبل الأصدقاء بالحزم وقوة الشخصية والتدينوالرزانة . ويكفى أنه من يوم ماقامت الثورة لم يعلن عن نفسه بالتصاريح الكاذبةوالدعاية الزائفة لنفسه .*

----------


## اليمامة

حملة أبو الفتوح تتهم أنصار (مرشح فلول) بمحاولة تمزيق التوكيلات بالغربية




آخر تحديث يوم الإثنين 12 مارس 2012 - 5:27 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 
اتهمت حملة ترشح الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيسًا لمصر، أحد أنصار مرشح محتمل للرئاسة، بأنه أحد مرشحي "الفلول" بالاعتداء ضربًا على مندوب حملة أبو الفتوح بمحافظة الغربية مساء أمس، أثناء تسلمه للتوكيلات الخاصة بـالدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، كما حاول تمزيق تلك التوكيلات في مشهد، وصفته الحملة بأنه "يدعو للقلق".



     وأكدت حملة أبو الفتوح، أن نفس هذا المرشح الذي وصفته بالفلول، قام أنصاره بمحاولات لمساومة المتطوعين لعمل توكيلات لأبو الفتوح بحي السيدة زينب، بوقف عملها مقابل مبالغ مالية.



    يُذكر أن فتح باب الترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية، قد تم يوم السبت الماضي وحتى التاسع من أبريل المقبل، وسوف يُجرى التصويت على الانتخابات يومي 23 و24 من شهر مايو المقبل.

----------


## اليمامة

بعد قرار «العليا للرئاسة».. «شفيق» يلغي جولاته.. و«العوا» و«أبو الفتوح» ينتقدان.. 

Mon, 12-03-2012 - 12:35Mon, 2012-03-12 12:20

بعد قرار «العليا للرئاسة».. «شفيق» يلغي جولاته.. و«العوا» و«أبو الفتوح» ينتقدان.. و«علي» مستمر في حملته

مرشحو الرئاسة في مصر

ما بين مستجيب لقرارات اللجنة العليا المشرفة على انتخابات الرئاسة، ومتحدٍ لها، تنوعت مواقف أبرز المرشحين للرئاسة، حيث قال بعضهم إن حرمان المرشح من اللقاءات الجماهيرية، طوال فترة ما يعرف بـ«الصمت الانتخابي»، قرار غير مبرر وجائر، ويستحيل تنفيذه عمليا.

وفي أول رد فعل على قرار «الصمت الانتخابي»، الذى حددت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية بدءه اعتبارا من 10 مارس حتى 29 أبريل المقبل، كشف مدير الشركة الدعائية المسؤولة عن حملة الفريق أحمد شفيق، أنه تم إلغاء جميع الندوات والجولات واللقاءات الخاصة بالمرشح الرئاسي، التى كان مقررا عقدها خلال الأسبوع الجاري.

واعتبر مدير الشركة محمود بركة، أن الفترة التى حددتها اللجنة العليا لفترة الدعاية للمرشحين «غير كافية، وتعطل الحملة الانتخابية بشكل كبير»، وكشف عن اتصالات تجرى بين عدد من نواب مجلسي الشعب والشورى من المستقلين، تربطهم علاقات قوية بالفريق شفيق، ليوقعوا له على طلب الترشح للرئاسة.

المرشح المستشار هشام البسطويسي، أشار بدوره إلى استحالة تطبيق المخالفات على المرشحين، وقال «لا يمكن حرمان المرشح من عقد لقاءات ومؤتمرات جماهيرية، أو يُمنع من الظهور في البرامج التليفزيونية لعرض برنامجه الانتخابي»، مضيفا أن المرشحين «يتفهمون أن يكون الأمر متعلقا بالدعاية الانتخابية مدفوعة الأجر، مثل الإعلانات، أما أن يُحرم المرشح من اللقاءات الجماهيرية، فهذا غير مبرر.. ولا يجوز أن يكون محظورا»، ولفت البسطويسي إلى أن اللجنة يجب أن تتصدى «لأمور أخرى، يتدخل فيها سلاح المال»، موضحا أن بعض المرشحين «بدؤوا في وضع أسعار مقابل الحصول على توكيل من المواطن، ووصل سعر التوكيل 50 جنيها»، معتبرا أن ذلك «نوع من أنواع الفساد، يشوه العملية الانتخابية بالكامل، ولا بد من التصدى له».

المرشحان الرئاسيان الدكتور محمد سليم العوا والدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، أصدرا بيانين، منذ يومين، تعليقا على حظر الدعاية الانتخابية، انتقدا فيهما تخصيص عشرين يوما فقط للدعاية الرسمية للبرامج الانتخابية. بينما قال المرشح خالد على، إن حظر الدعاية طوال هذه الفترة «قرار جائر، ويستحيل تنفيذه»، موضحا أنه يعتزم الاستمرار فى حملته الانتخابية.

المستشار حاتم بجاتو، رئيس الأمانة العامة للجنة العليا للانتخابات والمتحدث باسمها، أوضح أن اللجنة المشرفة على انتخابات الرئاسة «ليست جهة تشريع، لكنها مسؤولة عن تطبيق القانون فقط، فإذا ما تم تعديل القانون سيتم الالتزام بذلك التعديل، وإذا لم يعدل فسيتم تطبيق القانون على الجميع»، وأضاف متسائلا «هل مطلوب أن لا أطبق القانون؟»، ولفت بجاتو إلى أن القانون سبق عرضه على مجلس الشعب «ولم يبدى اعتراضه على هذه المادة»، وأضاف المتحدث باسم اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، أن النصوص (48) و(54) و(55)، من القانون «تتضمن العقوبات على المرشح الذى يخالف قواعد الدعاية الانتخابية، وتتضمن أن يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة، وبغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف جنيه، ولا تجاوز مئة ألف جنيه، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، على كل من خالف الأحكام المنظمة للدعاية الانتخابية».

----------


## اليمامة

نور: 150 نائب بالشعب جمعوا توقيعات لتمكيني من الترشح.. والأغلبية البرلمانية رفضت 



Mon, 12-03-2012 - 12:15

نور: 150 نائب بالشعب جمعوا توقيعات لتمكيني من الترشح.. والأغلبية البرلمانية رفضت مساندتي

أيمن نور

أكد الدكتور أيمن نور، مؤسس حزب غد الثورة، أن 150 من نواب مجلسي الشعب والشورى، قاموا بجمع توقيعات على طلب، تقدموا به إلى الجهة القائمة، محل رئيس الجمهورية، لتمكينه قانونياً من ممارسة حقه الدستورى، لخوض انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، وذلك خلال حواره مع أحد البرامج الفضائية .

وأضاف نورأن الأغلبية البرلمانية لم تلعب دورها المتوقع تجاه ممارسته حقه الدستورى، فى هذا الصدد، وأن قوى برلمانية كثيرة، تحمست للفكرة، لدرجة أنه شخصيا تفاجأ بها، مشيراً إلى أن النواب الـ150 أصحاب التوقيعات، التى تسعى لإزالة معوقات ترشحه للرئاسة، فى أغلبها تنتمى إلى أحزاب الوفد، والنور، والبناء والتنمية، والأصالة، وقليل من حزب الحرية والعدالة، وخليط  قليل من أحزاب أخرى، من غير حزب المصريين الأحرار .

وأشار نور، إلى أن ثلث نواب البرلمان، عندما تتجه إرادتهم لتحقيق رغبة ما، من المفروض أن تستجيب لهم السلطات المعنية كإجراء لائحي .

----------


## اليمامة

> *نرشح عمر سليمان لرئاسة الجمهورية لأنه راجل نضيف وراجلمحترم وملتزم وطاهر اليد ويعرف ازاى يتعامل مع العقلية الأمريكية والعقليةالأسرائيلية ومع عالم التجسس وفى دماغه ملفات مصر ورجل من رموز القوة والحكمة فىتاريخ العسكرية المصرية حيث شهد له الأعداء قبل الأصدقاء بالحزم وقوة الشخصية والتدينوالرزانة . ويكفى أنه من يوم ماقامت الثورة لم يعلن عن نفسه بالتصاريح الكاذبةوالدعاية الزائفة لنفسه .*


أهلا بك الفاضل أحمد عبيدو 

مع احترامى طبعا لرأيك ..عمرو سليمان دا بالذات آخر واحد ممكن أفكر فيه

شكرا لك

----------


## اليمامة

> ولغاية دلوقتي يا سيادة المرشح للرئاسة
> ياللي أسمك فرغلي
> لم تعرف السبب الجذري لجهلك السياسي وفقرك 
> وكمان بتؤكد
> إنك ستعيد انتهاج سياسات الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر
> ألا تعلم أن لا زعيم في مصر إلا
> 
> 
> الزعيم عادل إمام
> ...


مشاركتك دى يا دكتور جمال فكرتنى برأى أحد المواطنين لما كان بيقول انه هايرشح عمرو موسسى لأنه راجل عنده كاريزما




> يااخوانا حرام عليكم هاضيعوا البلد تاني
> 
> مش مهم الريس يكون عنده ضمير
> 
> ولا انه يصلح مصر
> 
> ولا يكون بيفهم في السياسه
> 
> المهم يكون عنده كاريزما
> ...


وكلام بقى من اللى قلبك يحبه ..انت عارف المصريين وخفة دمهم




> صباح الخير
> بقولك بالله عليك يا اخويا
> هى ايه الكارميزا اللى بتقولوا عليها دى ؟
> 
> حاجه كده زى علامة الصلاة
> ولا زى الكرش اللى بيدى هيبة وحاجه تدل على العز والفخفخة كده 
> ولا يمكن لها علاقة بالشعر
> حيث ان الدكطور البرادعى اصلع
> انما عمر موسى شعره ماشاء الله حاجه مفتخرة
> ...

----------


## اليمامة

بلال فضل كتب يقول




> أظن أن الصراع الرئاسي صار محسوماً لصالح عمرو موسى بعد أن كشف مكرم محمد أحمد في حوار بالأهرام عن صداقته بالرئيس المخلوع التي وصلت لدرجة أنه كان يشتري لأحفاده الفانلات، فالجميع يعلمون أن مصر تحتاج رئيساً يمتلك خبرة عريضة بالمسائل (الداخلية) علي أية حال أتمني أن يكمل الأستاذ مكرم المعلومة ويقول لنا من كان يشتري بقية الغيارات؟

----------


## اليمامة

صباحى لـ"هنا العاصمة": "لم أرَ حتى الآن مرشحا منافساً لى"

الإثنين، 12 مارس 2012 - 10:11



قال حمدين صباحى، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، إنه حتى الآن لم يرَ مرشحا معينا يقول عنه إنه منافس خطر بالنسبة له، مضيفا، "أعتقد أنى سأصل إلى الرئاسة عبر الإعادة، أنا ممن أحبوا عبد الناصر ولن أتنازل عن ذلك، حتى لو أغضب ذلك البعض، لكنى الآن مرشح البسطاء ولست مرشح تيار سياسى ناصرى أو غيره"، وأن الرئيس القادم لن تصنعه الأحزاب بل الناس العاديون الأكثر مصداقية.

وأضاف صباحى، خلال حواره مع الإعلامية لميس الحديدى لبرنامج هنا العاصمة، على فضائية "سى بى سى"، أن لديه من الإجراءات التى تعيد الحقوق لمن ظلموا فى العهد السابق.

وقال عن المرشحين المنافسين، إن جميع المرشحين أمثال "أبو الفتوح وحازم أبو إسماعيل والبسطويسى وبثينة كامل.. "لهم مواقف محترمة ضد النظام السابق، مرحبا بفكرة أن يكون المستشار هشام البسطويسى نائباً له، لكنه اعتبر الحديث عن أن يكون نائباً لأحد فهذا أمر مستبق وقبل الآوان، حسب رأيه.

وأشار صباحى إلى أنه توجد محاولات من مثقفين أن يكون هناك فريق رئاسى يعبر عن أهداف الثورة، وأنه وافق أن يكون هناك مجلس رئاسى معين للرئيس القادم، بحيث يستفيد الجميع من خططتهم وأهدافهم وأفكارهم.

وبخصوص تمويل حملته الانتخابية قال، "كل ما أريده بخصوص تمويل الحملة أن يدفع كل مواطن جنيه واحد فقط وشعار حملتى "ادفع جنيهاً لتكون رئيساً"، ومن يصدقنى ويحبنى ليتقدم للتبرع لى، وهناك من المقتدرين من سيدفعون أكثر من جنيه".

وأكد صباحى أن دخول منصور حسن السباق الرئاسى لم يؤثر على حملته مطلقاً، لكن طريقة دخولة وسط شائعات المرشح التوافقى مع وضعه القريب من المجلس العسكرى وتاريخه السابق ربما يخفض من أسمهمه.

وأوضح صباحى أنه يمكن رفع الحد الأدنى للأجور من خلال رفع الدعم عن الأغنياء وإعطائه للفقراء، وفرض ضريبة نصف فى المائة على العاملين فى البورصة، حتى لو أدى هذا إلى تخفيض عدد المتعاملين معها، فهو أفضل لها وللاقتصاد، وهناك أيضاً ضريبة التحرير، وهو فرض 10% على الأغنياء تدفع مرة فى العمر فقط، هذا بالطبع إلى جانب فرض الضريبة التصاعدية، وبأسلوب حكيم يمكن أن يتم توفير كثير من المبالغ التى تمكننا من رفع الحد الدنى للأجور إلى أكثر من 1200 جنيه.

----------


## اليمامة

"أبو الفتوح" يحصل على 6 آلاف توكيل بينهم أعضاء بالإخوان

أكدت مصادر مطلعة بحملة الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، أن عدد المواطنين الذين قاموا بعمل توكيلات للدكتور فاقت الآلاف، مشيرة إلى أن هناك إقبالا من قبل المواطنين لعمل توكيلات فى مختلف المحافظات، وخاصة الغربية والإسكندرية.

وأشارت المصادر فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" إلى أن إجمالى التوكيلات التى تم تحديدها تقريبا يصل لأكثر من 6 آلاف توكيل خلال فتح الباب أمام المواطنين فى المحافظات بفروع الشهر العقارى، لافتة إلى أن الحملة تتابع عن كثب مع الدكتور التطورات أولا بأول.

فيما أكدت مصادر أخرى أن جميع الشباب المفصولين من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والغالبية منهم التى تعمل فى حملة الدكتور أبو الفتوح قامت بعمل توكيلات له خلال اليومين اللذين تم فتح باب التوكيلات فيهما، مشيرة إلى أن هناك عددا آخر من شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وأعضاء حاليين قاموا بعمل توكيلات لمرشح الرئاسة.


الإخوان أصدروا بيان شديد اللهجة بالأمس بفصل أي عضو يؤيد أبو الفتوح !!

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## ابن البلد

عارفه اليمامة هو فعلا مارثون 
النهارده قرأت الجملة دي 



> التلفزيون المصري يعلن بعد قليل اسماء المصريين الذين لم يترشحوا للرئاسة


وضحكت جدا لاني حاسس فعلا بأسماء غريبه ومرشحين بتظهر من تحت الأرض مين دول وكانوا فين وأيه هي خططهم وأيه هي أهدافهم 

على كل حال ندعوا الله أن يولي علينا الأصلح

كل الشكر لك اليمامة
 :f:  :f:

----------


## أحمد عبيدو

*الأخ العزيز أو اخت العزيزه اليمامه .... لماذا عمر سليمان آخر واحد تفكر فيه ؟؟؟؟  رجل جعل المخابرات العامه المصرية أقوى رابع جهاز مخابرات فى العالم ... رجل ادارة من الطراز الأول ...  ولأنه رجل محترم وملتزم ظلمه المخلوع عندما عينه نائب لكى ينقذه من الموقف ...يحترمه العدو قبل الصديق ..... ومميزات أخرى كثيرة .*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *الأخ العزيز أو اخت العزيزه اليمامه .... لماذا عمر سليمان آخر واحد تفكر فيه ؟؟؟؟  رجل جعل المخابرات العامه المصرية أقوى رابع جهاز مخابرات فى العالم ... رجل ادارة من الطراز الأول ...  ولأنه رجل محترم وملتزم ظلمه المخلوع عندما عينه نائب لكى ينقذه من الموقف ...يحترمه العدو قبل الصديق ..... ومميزات أخرى كثيرة .*


لا وانت الصادق
رجل يعلم جيدا كيف يسجن الفلسطنين وكيف يجعل غزه اكبر سجن سياسي في العالم بطريقه لم يكن اليهود انفسهم يعلمون بها
رجل يعلم جيدا كيف سمي الابطال الفلسطنين عصابات 
رجل يحترمه ويقدره جدااا الاسرائليين ..لان خدماته لهم قطعا لاتقدر بثمن 
اما الفلسطنين هم من انكوو بناره ..ودفعو دمائهم مقابل خدماته  الجليله لليهود
اسال عن هذا الرجل البطل اسماعيل هنيه 
سيجيبك 


ثانيا غير متصور ان يمسك الكل قميص عثمان 


تحياتي

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

ولا واحد فى دول



مع انى بستغرب كتير على الشعب المصري وتقلبت اختيارته لانى افتكر حتى وقت قريب جداااااااا كانوه بيتمنوه ويدعوه ربنا
ان تأتى معجزة من السماء تطيح بمبارك ويكون سليمان او موسى رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية ..

وجاءت معجزة الرب عزوجل .. ونسى الشعب كلامه ودعائه !
نبض الناس اللى فى الشارع المصري بما انى بدردش مع ناس كتير وبقعد على قهوة بلدى ادخن شيشة واشرب كوبية شاى خمسينة
وادردش مع الصنيعية والسمكرية والناس اللى مش بيظهرو ولا هيظهروه فى التلفزيون ويتأخد ارئهم ..
مع انهم اصحاب حكمة فى الحياة رهيبة .. والكلمة الفاصلة وانا معاهم ومتفق مع اغلب كلامهم ..
للاسف رافضين سليمان وكويس انها جات منه وكذلك البرادعى مع الخوف انه ممكن يرجع فى كلامه ويترشح ..
ورافضين عمرو موسى لانه كان سلبى فى عصر مبارك  
ابو الفتوح لانه كان غامض فى اوقات كتير كان المفروض يتكلم فيها 
ايمن نور لانه خرج من السجن بأمر أمريكى 
حمدين صباحى فى ناس مش بتحب ناصر مش بتفكر فيه خالص 
احمد شفيق له شعبية مخيفة والاغلب شايفنه انه الاصلح 

راى انا بقا ولا واحد من السابقين وإن كنت منتظر المفأجاة الكبري فى ترشح واحد مننا احنا من الشعب 
وله مواصفات خاصة جداً .. مش واحد من اللى بيطلعوه فى التلفزيون ومحترف كلام .. كلام وبس
بتمنى واحد يكون تعب فى حياته وشاف الفقر والجوع والظلم علشان يحس بالناس الكتير اللى محدش بيسأل فيهم 

ولو محصلتش المفأجاة 
هيكون ترشيحى مجبر اخاك لابطل .. لما حمدين صباحى او الدكتور حازم

اشكرك يا يمامة على الموضوع الجميل ده وكلنا متابعين وبرافو بجد عاملة مجهود فى الموضوع مش غريب عليكى

----------


## اليمامة

> عارفه اليمامة هو فعلا مارثون 
> النهارده قرأت الجملة دي 
> 
> وضحكت جدا لاني حاسس فعلا بأسماء غريبه ومرشحين بتظهر من تحت الأرض مين دول وكانوا فين وأيه هي خططهم وأيه هي أهدافهم 
> 
> على كل حال ندعوا الله أن يولي علينا الأصلح
> 
> كل الشكر لك اليمامة


 
أهلا ابن البلد
بصراحة انا متفاجئة جدا باللى بيعمله المصريين !
اى عقل دا لما " معلم " ..ومدرس ..وميكانيكى وغيره يطلع يسحب اوراق الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية !
الحكاية دى بتخوفنى شوية ان الناس تكون فعلا مش مقدرة ولا فاهمة حجم الحدث اللى احنا فيه واللى احنا مقبلين عليه ولأول مرة فى التاريخ !
هنا المانشيتات والإعلانات والصور الضخمة للمرشحين مالية الشوارع على منصب رئيس الجمهورية ..الأمر اللى بيحسننا بجد اننا مقبلين على شىء مختلف ومغاير للى فات ..

بمناسبة عبارتك دى ..التلفزيون المصري يعلن بعد قليل اسماء المصريين الذين لم يترشحوا للرئاسة  :: 

خد بقى الكاريكاتير دا ..هههههههههه..يدوب بيوصف الحال

----------


## اليمامة

> *الأخ العزيز أو اخت العزيزه اليمامه .... لماذا عمر سليمان آخر واحد تفكر فيه ؟؟؟؟  رجل جعل المخابرات العامه المصرية أقوى رابع جهاز مخابرات فى العالم ... رجل ادارة من الطراز الأول ...  ولأنه رجل محترم وملتزم ظلمه المخلوع عندما عينه نائب لكى ينقذه من الموقف ...يحترمه العدو قبل الصديق ..... ومميزات أخرى كثيرة .*


أهلا بك أحمد عبيدو مرة أخرى 

عمرو سليمان يا سيدى يصنف الشعب المصرى بأنهم " عبيد " ..وهم أسياده ولذلك فالشعب يستحق المرمطة والتجويع والجهل والمرض ! هل هذا ما نطمح فيه كرئيس ؟ وهل ترى ان افكاره الملتفة والتى عاصرت سياسة المخاليع جميعهم أضف الى اقواله مواقفه أثناء الثورة تصلح لقيادة مصر فى الفترة القادمة ؟

أضف الى مداخلة محمد حسين والتى تقول حقيقة عمرو سليمان الدولية ..التى ركزت عليها 

شكرا لك أخى ..ومرحبا بك وبرأيك

----------


## اليمامة

> لا وانت الصادق
> رجل يعلم جيدا كيف يسجن الفلسطنين وكيف يجعل غزه اكبر سجن سياسي في العالم بطريقه لم يكن اليهود انفسهم يعلمون بها
> رجل يعلم جيدا كيف سمي الابطال الفلسطنين عصابات 
> رجل يحترمه ويقدره جدااا الاسرائليين ..لان خدماته لهم قطعا لاتقدر بثمن 
> اما الفلسطنين هم من انكوو بناره ..ودفعو دمائهم مقابل خدماته  الجليله لليهود
> اسال عن هذا الرجل البطل اسماعيل هنيه 
> سيجيبك 
> 
> 
> ...


الله ينور عليك يا محمد  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> ولا واحد فى دول
> 
> 
> 
> مع انى بستغرب كتير على الشعب المصري وتقلبت اختيارته لانى افتكر حتى وقت قريب جداااااااا كانوه بيتمنوه ويدعوه ربنا
> ان تأتى معجزة من السماء تطيح بمبارك ويكون سليمان او موسى رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية ..
> 
> وجاءت معجزة الرب عزوجل .. ونسى الشعب كلامه ودعائه !
> نبض الناس اللى فى الشارع المصري بما انى بدردش مع ناس كتير وبقعد على قهوة بلدى ادخن شيشة واشرب كوبية شاى خمسينة
> ...


أهلا يا عادل 

طيب والله الناس أهى بتفهم!
بس فيما عدا نقطة شفيق دى 
انا كنت بفضل شفيق فعلا لما مسك رئاسة الوزراء
كان شكله كدا طيب ومش بتاع لف ودوران ولا نصب
انما بالوقت بانت الحقيقة وان تبع الشلة اياها 
ياترى الناس اللى فى صفه منتظرين منه ايه ؟
شفيق هايقدر يعمل اللى ماعملوش وهو رئيس وزارة ؟

طبعا يا عادل الرئيس ..اى رئيس دولة لازم يكون له مواصفات 
مواصفات علمية وشخصية ونفسية وحتى صحية 
دا راجل بيمثل دولة على المستوى الداخلى والخارجى 
ليس بالضرورة يكون شقيان علشان يحس بالناس
اظن التاريخ يحفل بشخصيات كانت على مستوى معرفى وثقافى رفيع 
وفى نفس الوقت بيحكموا بالعدل والحق

مش عارفة اقول طبع
واللا اقول الدين
واللا اقول القوانيين التى تحكم الرئيس ذاته وتمثل رقابة عليه
واللا اقول كرسى السطة
واللا الشعب الغافل 
مش عارفة ايه المطلوب علشان هذا الرئيس يمشى بما يرضى الله !

انا اللى بشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة يا عادل 
وادعو لمصر بالسلامة 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

توفيق عكاشة زعيم الجبهة التي ينتمي لها عوض


آخر تحديث يوم الثلاثاء 13 مارس 2012 - 2:06 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 
أكد الدكتور أحمد عوض الصعيدي، أول مرشح رسمي لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، عن حزب مصر القومي، أن أهم ملامح برنامجه الانتخابي استغلال موارد وثروات مصر غير المستغلة من قناة السويس، والاستفادة من الطاقة البشرية الهائلة، والعمل على تعمير سيناء واستصلاح الأراضي الصحراوية.



ودعا عوض، في تصريح خاص لبوابة الشروق، جميع فئات الشعب المصري إلى توحيد الصف ومراعاة الدقة في اختيار المرشحين، حتى يأتي إلى مصر رئيس منتخب يعيد هيكلتها وبناءها من جديد.



ويستند عوض إلى تأييد حزب مصر القومي، والذي يمتلك 6 مقاعد في مجلسي الشعب والشورى، حيث يشترط قانون انتخابات الرئاسة أن يمتلك أي حزب على مقعد واحد- على الأقل- في البرلمان حتى يتمكن من ترشح أحد أعضائه في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، دون الحاجة لشرطي الـ 30 ألف توكيل شعبي أو 30 توقيعا برلمانيا.



ويواجه أحمد عوض، مواليد عام 1962، الذي يعمل مفتشا عاما بوزارة الآثار، مشكلة قد تظهر في الأفق قريبا، تتمثل في الخلافات بين جبهتي عفت السادات وتوفيق عكاشة، الذي يتمسك كل منهما برئاسة الحزب، بما يعرض عوض لإمكانية الطعن رسميا.



جدير بالذكر، أن عوض ينتمي لجبهة عكاشة، حيث تقدم سيد محروس، أحد أعضاء الهيئة العليا للحزب من جبهة عكاشة بطلب لسحب أوراق الترشح عن حزب مصر القومي قبل أيام، وهو ما أعلن السادات بعدها أن الحزب لم يحسم موقفه بعد من الترشح للانتخابات من عدمه.

----------


## اليمامة

جبهة قوية تدعم موسى مقابل منصور حسن المدعوم من سيد البدوي


آخر تحديث يوم الثلاثاء 13 مارس 2012 - 12:45 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 

علمت "الشروق" من مصادر وفدية مطلعة أن اجتماع الهيئة العليا المزمع عقده اليوم تم تأجيله لوقت غير معلوم لقطاع عريض من أعضاء الهيئة العليا، الذين أكدوا إنه لم تصلهم رسائل رسمية حتى الآن بموعد الاجتماع، الذي من المفترض أن يعيد التصويت على مرشح الحزب للرئاسة.



وأوضحت المصادر التي رفضت ذكر اسمها أنه من المتوقع أن يؤكد الاجتماع على دعم منصور حسن، وهو التيار الذي يدعمه السيد البدوي، رئيس الحزب، بشدة، وأكد عليه خلال اجتماعه مع الهيئة البرلمانية للحزب أمس الأول.



ولا يزال الانقسام هو سيد الموقف داخل حزب الوفد حول المرشح المفترض إعلان دعم الحزب له في الانتخابات الرئاسية، ويشهد الحزب تحركات في اتجاهين مزدوجين من أعضائه الأكثر شعبية لصالح عمرو موسى، والثانية لصالح منصور حسن، ففي الوقت الذي أعلن فيه عدد من شباب الحزب اعتراضهم على دعم الوفد لحسن، زاره عدد منهم أمس الأول في منزله، للاستماع إلى مواقفه السياسية وبرنامجه الانتخابي، بحسب ما صرح به عمر الجندي أحد شباب الحزب.



وقال الجندي لـ "الشروق": إنهم الآن يستطيعون إعلان دعم حسن وهم فخورين، بعد الاستماع إلى برنامجه الانتخابي ومواقفه السياسية، خلال ولايتي الرئيس السادات، والرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك.



فيما زار بعض أعضاء الحزب من لجان المحافظات عمرو موسى في نفس اليوم، لمناقشة برنامجه الانتخابي وإعلانهم تأييدهم له، في كافة جولاته الانتخابية، فضلا عن بدء البرلماني طارق سباق، عضو الهيئة العليا، في جمع توقيعات من نواب الوفد لدعم موسى في الماراثون الرئاسي.



وقال محمد عبد الحكيم، عضو الهيئة البرلمانية الوفدية، لـ "الشروق": إن أعضاء البرلمان الذين حضروا الاجتماع اتفقوا مع البدوي على الالتزام بما انتهت إليه الهيئة العليا في اجتماعه الأربعاء الماضي بدعم منصور حسن للرئاسة، مضيفا، "أننا أيضا سنلتزم بعدم التوقيع لأي مرشح آخر تأكيدا لمبدأ الالتزام الحزبي والالتزام بثوابت الوفد".



من جهته، أكد محمد المنهراوي، سكرتير عام اتحاد العمال بالحزب، أنه وعددا من قيادات لجان الحزب بالمحافظات يحتشدون أثناء انعقاد اجتماع الهيئة العليا للضغط من أجل إعلان الوفد تأييد موسى لرئاسة الجمهورية.

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

اليوم الثالث لـ«الرئاسة»: سباق بين حملتى «شفيق» و«صباحى» لكسب تأييد النواب

١٣/ ٣/ ٢٠١٢


فاروق سلطان


شهد اليوم الثالث لفتح باب الترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية، أمس، سباقاً فى مجلس الشعب بين أعضاء حملتى الفريق أحمد شفيق، وحمدين صباحى، على جمع توقيعات أعضاء المجلس لتأييدهما، ووقع النواب عن حزبى «الحرية» و«المواطن المصرى» لدعم «شفيق»، فيما وقع نواب حزب «الكرامة» لصالح «صباحى»، وحاولوا كسب تأييد نواب الكتلة المصرية.

وحررت حملة «صباحى» فى بورسعيد محضراً ضد حملة الفريق حسام خيرالله، اتهمتها فيه بترويع أعضاء الحملات المنافسة، وإحضار مواطنين من عدة مناطق لتحرير توكيلات مقابل أموال، وأعلنت الحملة، وحملتا «أبوالفتوح» وعمرو موسى، تعليق استخراج التوكيلات.

من جانبه، نفى «خيرالله» وجود منسقين أو حملة له فى بورسعيد، ووصف ما تردد بأنه شائعات مغرضة بسبب حديثه عن التمويل الأجنبى.

وقررت الهيئة العليا لحزب «الوسط»، تشكيل لجنة للتوسط بين الدكتور محمد سليم العوا والدكتور عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، لتنازل أحدهما عن خوض الانتخابات، بهدف توحيد الجهود بين القوى السياسية والتوافق على مرشح واحد. وبرر الحزب فى بيان أصدره، أمس، مسعاه باستمرار المادة ٢٨ من الإعلان الدستورى.

وتصاعدت الخلافات داخل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والتيار السلفى، بسبب تأييد عدد كبير من شباب الجماعة والتيار «أبوالفتوح» وحازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، وتحرير توكيلات تأييد لهما.

وأكد المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، أن حظر الدعاية قبل الموعد المحدد بنهاية أبريل المقبل، يخضع للمادة ٢٠ من قانون انتخابات الرئاسة، مؤكداًَ أن الحبس والغرامة عقوبة المخالفين. وقالت اللجنة إن عدد راغبى الترشح وصل إلى ٣٧٥ شخصاً حتى ظهر أمس.

----------


## اليمامة

ابتكارات جديدة للدعاية الانتخابية: «موسى» على «توك توك» و«أبوإسماعيل» على «موتوسيكل».. و«صباحى» على «شاشة عرض»



أحد المواطنين المؤيدين لحازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل


أنصار مرشحى الرئاسة المحتملين ابتكروا أشكالاً جديدة للدعاية الانتخابية تختلف من منطقة إلى أخرى حسب الكثافة السكانية وطبيعة المنطقة، ففى منطقة مدينة نصر انتشرت صور عمرو موسى على المبانى الرئيسية لشارع صلاح سالم وكوبرى أكتوبر، وتصدرت صورة للمرشح بطول ٨٠ مترًا على إحدى عمارات العبور بطريق صلاح سالم إلى جوار كوبرى الفنجرى، ومثلها أعلى إحدى البنايات فى غمرة وأخرى بطول ٦٠ مترًا بحجم عمارة سكنية فى الهرم، أما فى المناطق الشعبية مثل منشأة ناصر والدويقة وإمبابة والصف فانتشرت صور عمرو موسى على «التوك توك».

أما الشيخ حازم أبوإسماعيل فكانت دعايته هى الأكثر انتشارا فى المناطق الشعبية، من قبل المواطنين، الذين علقوا صوره فى شرفات منازلهم وعلى النوافذ، كذلك حدث فى منطقة مدينة نصر ومصر الجديدة، أما فى منطقة إمبابة فقام مؤيدو الشيخ بوضع صوره على الميكروباصات ومع الدراجات البخارية.

وفى محافظات الوجه البحرى خاصة الشرقية والغربية والمنوفية انتشرت صور الفريق أحمد شفيق فى الميادين الرئيسية، كذلك فى مناطق مصر الجديدة والبساتين والعبور والساحل، وأعضاء الحملة الانتخابية لـ«شفيق» علقوا صورة كبيرة وهو يرتدى «البلوفر» أعلى إحدى العمارات فى أرض الجولف بمصر الجديدة وصورة أخرى أقل حجمًا فى التجمع الخامس بمدينة نصر ولافتات حجم «٢٠ × ٢٠» فى مناطق الشروق والعبور وبدر.

وفى حين لم تنتشر صور الدكتور سليم العوا وعبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح وهشام البسطويسى، على وسائل المواصلات العامة، فإن صور أبوالفتوح انتشرت فى بلكونات بعض المناطق الشعبية مثل غمرة والشرابية.

حملة حمدين صباحى فى الدقهلية عرضت إنجازاته على «شاشة عرض «داتا شو» أمام نادى الناصرية بمدينة المنصورة.

----------


## اليمامة

الانشقاقات تتصاعد داخل «الإخوان» و«السلفيين» بسبب توكيلات الشباب لـ«أبوالفتوح وأبوإسماعيل»


شباب من «الإخوان» فى حملة دعم أبوالفتوح


تصاعدت الخلافات داخل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والتيار السلفى، بسبب تأييد عدد كبير من شباب الجماعة والتيار السلفى للدكتور عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، المرشح المحتمل فى انتخابات الرئاسة، والشيخ حازم أبوإسماعيل وقيامهم بعمل توكيلات لهما.

وقال بسام قطب، أحد شباب الإخوان: «إنه قام بعمل توكيل فى كفر الدوار لأبوالفتوح وهناك عدد كبير من شباب الجماعة قام بعمل توكيلات له». وأضاف: «أرفض المرشح التوافقى الذى سيدعمه الإخوان ووقتها سأتقدم باستقالتى، وعدد كبير من شباب الجماعة سيتقدمون باستقالات جماعية»، مشيرا إلى أن زمن الأصنام السياسية انتهى، لافتا إلى أنهم يرفضون ثقافة السمع والطاعة بعد الثورة.

وقال هيثم أبوخليل، القيادى السابق بالإخوان: «إن هناك مئات من شباب الإخوان على مستوى الجمهورية قاموا بعمل توكيلات لأبوالفتوح».

وأعلنت صفحة «لا تجادل ولا تناقش أنت إخوانجى»، التى قام بإنشائها عدد من شباب الجماعة، دعمها لأبوالفتوح.

وتقدم الدكتور أحمد فاروق شعبان، أحد القيادات الشابة والنقابية بجماعة الإخوان بالدقهلية، باستقالته، مساء أمس الأول، من الجماعة، عقب تهديد الدكتور محمود غزلان، المتحدث باسمها، بفصل أى عضو بالجماعة ينضم لحملة دعم أبوالفتوح.

وقال شعبان فى الاستقالة التى نشرها على صفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى «فيس بوك»: أعلن غزلان أنه تم فصل أى عضو بالجماعة انضم لحملة أبوالفتوح وسنفصل أى عضو سينضم إليها، وأقول له إنت لم تفصل أحدا، بل إنهم أرادوا ذلك بمحض إراداتهم، وأنا بمحض إرادتى أعلن استقالتى، لأننى لن أخون رجلاً لم يخالف عهده مع الله يوما ما».

وأضاف: «أتشرف بانضمامى لحملة دعمه منذ أكثر من تسعة شهور، إذ إننا تعلمنا فى أدبيات الإخوان أن الوطن فوق الجميع ومصلحة الوطن فوق مصلحة الحزب والفصيل، ونحن فى لحظة فارقة تستحق منا جميعا التضحية ولا نقبل المزايدة على الوطن، فمصر تحتاج إلى زعيم بقدر أبوالفتوح».

وتابع: «أبوالفتوح الذى، يوما ما، لملم شتاتكم وجمع أوصالكم وجعل منكم كيانا ملء السمع والبصر بعد انهيار وانكسار، اليوم نسيتم ما قدمه أبوالفتوح كما نسيتم ما قدمه الدكتور محمد حبيب والدكتور إبراهيم الزعفرانى وغيرهما».

وقال: «لا نرضى بأن تصادر حرياتنا فى الاختيار وتصادر عقولنا ويمحى تفكيرنا، نقولها للدكتور غزلان: متى استعبدتم الناس وقد ولدوا وعاشوا أحراراً، لم يهابوا ظالما أو جبارا؟».

وأكد شعبان لـ«المصرى اليوم»: «لم أكن يوماً أتوقع أن أستقيل من «الإخوان» التى تربيت فى كنفها ولكن قيادات الجماعة أصبحت تتعامل مع أبنائها بنوع من الجفاء والإقصاء، وهناك الآلاف من شباب جماعة الإخوان يريدون دعم الدكتور أبوالفتوح رئيساً، وانضم منهم الكثيرون خلال الفترة الماضية للحملة، وكان أولى بقيادات الجماعة أن تترك لنا الحرية فى ذلك، إذا كانت تستشعر الحرج فى دعمه كتنظيم، بدلا من التهديد والوعيد الذى أصبح اللغة السائدة فى التعامل مع الجميع عقب ثورة ٢٥ يناير».

وأضاف: «الجماعة تخسر الكثير بإقصاء أبنائها، فإذا كانت تتعامل بهذا الأسلوب مع أبنائها، فكيف ستتعامل مع باقى أبناء الشعب المصرى؟»، مؤكدا أن استقالات الشباب وبعض القيادات، خاصة فى المحافظات سوف تتوالى على الجماعة خلال الفترة القادمة.

فى سياق آخر، قال الدكتور خالد سعيد، المتحدث باسم الجبهة السلفية: «إن أكثر من ٩٥% من الشباب السلفى اتجه إلى الشهر العقارى لعمل توكيلات للشيخ حازم أبوإسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل إلى الرئاسة».

وأضاف: «معظم شباب حزب النور وعدد كبير من قواعد الحزب بالمحافظات قاموا بعمل توكيلات لأبوإسماعيل وتجاهلوا قرار حزبها بعدم التوقيع لأى مرشح رئاسة».

وقال الدكتور يسرى حماد، المتحدث باسم حزب النور، إن حزبه اجتمع مع جميع نوابه فى مجلسى الشعب والشورى وألزمهم بعدم التوقيع لأى مرشح للرئاسة وأكدنا لجميع النواب إنهم يمثلون أفكار النور، فلا يجوز مخالفة قراره، وأن اللائحة الداخلية للحزب تؤكد معاقبة أى عضو خالف قرار الحزب. وأضاف لـ«المصرى اليوم» أنه حتى الآن لم تصل للحزب شكوى بأن قواعد النور أعلنت تأييدها لمرشح معين»، مشيرا إلى أنهم إذا أعلن عدد من شباب النور تأييدهم لمرشح معين دون انتظار قرار، أمر طبيعى، نظراً لحداثة الحزب وبالتالى اتجاه العاطفة تجاه مرشح معين أقوى من انتمائه لحزب.

وقال عبدالمنعم الشحات، المتحدث باسم الدعوة السلفية، المنبثق إن المرشح الذى سندعمه لابد أن يكون مؤمناً بالشريعة الإسلامية، إضافة إلى أن تكون لديه القوة على إدارة البلاد.

وأضاف الشحات على موقع صوت السلف: «إن الإخوان يحاولون الدفع بالمستشار حسام الغريانى، رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى، وإذا رشحوا حسن نافعة أو أى أحد من هذا المعسكر، فلن يكون هناك أمل فى أن نتوافق معا، فإننا على أمل أن يرشحوا مرشحاً إسلامياً».

وقال إن الإخوان يحاولون الدفع بـ«حسام الغريانى»، وسبق أن حاولوا مع المستشار طارق البشرى، ورفض، وأكد «إذا كان مرشحاً يحقق الحد الأدنى فى القوة والأمانة لدينا، يمكن أن نتوافق عليه مع الإخوان حتى نضمن فوزه».

----------


## اليمامة

أيمن نور ينتقد تزايد عدد المرشحين للرئاسة ويعتبرها إهانة للمنصب

الثلاثاء، 13 مارس 2012 - 12:16




اعتبر الدكتور أيمن نور، مؤسس حزب غد الثورة، أن كثرة عدد المرشحين لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية، هو بمثابة توجيه من النظام الحالى بفتح ثغرة قانونية لإهانة فكرة التعددية والديمقراطية، فضلا عن إهانة المنصب ذاته.

وأضاف نور خلال ندوته الأسبوعية مساء أمس، الاثنين، بمقر حزب غد الثورة أن المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستورى هى ترجمة حرفية للمادة 76 من دستور 71، التى وضعها مبارك لتمرير عملية التوريث، فضلا عن اختيار رئيس لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية الذى عينه مبارك، قائلا "هذا امتداد لظل مبارك".

وأشار نور، إلى أن التزوير فى الانتخابات كان يمر على ثلاث مراحل، أولها التى تسبق العملية الانتخابية، وهى أن تُصادر على الانتخابات من خلال إعلام الدولة وأدواتها، وثانيها: التزوير المعاصر، الذى يُغير الأصوات فى الصناديق أو استبدالها وإضافة بعض الأصوات، والأخير هو التزوير اللاحق، ويعنى أن يتم تغيير النتيجة النهائية، ولا يجوز الطعن عليها بفضل المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستورى.

وعن ترشحه لانتخابات الرئاسة، أكد نور أنه سيكون له الحق فى الترشح قبل يوم 21 مارس الجارى، مُشيرًا إلى أن أخذ الحق يأتى قبل ممارسته، معتبرًا أن قراره بالترشح للانتخابات من حق الهيئة العليا لحزب غد الثورة، قائلا "أنا على ثقة من أن عدالة السماء أكبر من عدالة الأرض".

وعن ترشح منصور حسن لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية، قال نور، إن إعلان منصور ترشحه للمنصب جاء متأخرًا، مُشيرًا إلى أن وجود الأخير فى المجلس الاستشارى قد وضع عليه عبئًا كبيرًا، قائلاً: "منصور حسن كان له موقف من مبارك، ويكفى أنه اعتقل داخل بيته لمدة 30 عام، مضيفًا: "ربما يكون جزء من اغتيال السادات، إلا يأتى رئيس مدنى لمصر".

----------


## اليمامة

الاعتداء على منسق حملة عمرو موسى بشمال سيناء



تعرض إيهاب قدوره، منسق الحملة الانتخابية للدكتور عمرو موسى، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، بشمال سيناء، للسرقة من قبل مجهولين ملثمين، قاموا بقطع الطريق عليه، وهو متجه نحو المقر الرسمى بالعريش مساء أمس، وكان برفقته هشام عبد الفتاح، عضو الحملة.

وأسفر الاعتداء عن إصابة المنسق العام بإصابات خفيفة وسرقة الحقيبة الخاصة به، والتى كانت تحتوى على استمارات التأييد الخاصة بعمرو موسى، فتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة.

وعلى جانب آخر قال قدروه فى تصريح اليوم لـ"اليوم السابع" إن موسى ما يزال يتصدر توكيلات شمال سيناء حوالى 800 توكيل يليه حازم أبو إسماعيل والدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح.

----------


## اليمامة

بالفيديو.. أبو إسماعيل: أتوقع أن تشهد الانتخابات مواجهة مع اللجنة المشرفة

آخر تحديث يوم الثلاثاء 13 مارس 2012 - 4:25 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة 



قال حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية: "أتوقع أن موقعة انتخابات الرئاسة ستشهد مواجهة حقيقة مع لجنة الانتخابات، التي جعلت أول خطوات لها المصادرة على حركة المرشحين".



وأشار أبو إسماعيل، في مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامي يسري فودة، في برنامج أخر كلام الذي يذاع على فضائية أون تي في، في معرض تعليقه على مادة حظر الدعاية الانتخابية، وهي المادة التي يعترض عليها كافة المرشحين للرئاسة: "أعاتب مجلس الشعب عتابا مراً، أن قانون الانتخابات عرض عليهم وكان بإمكانهم أن يدخلوا تعديلات على الأحكام الواردة فيه".



وأضاف قائلاً: "كون أن يمر هذا القانون على مجلس الشعب وفيه هذه القيود التي تشكل عار على الحريات في مصر على مستوى انتخابات الرئاسة، ويمر القانون ويصدر وهو ملئ بهذه القيود، فمجلس الشعب لديه الفرصة لتعديل هذا القانون".



وتساءل أبو إسماعيل عن: "أن مجلس الشعب قد قام فعلاً بتعديل مادتين من القانون، وأرسل التعديلات لرئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، ليصدر بها مرسوماً، ولكن حتى الآن لم يصدر شيء في حين أن انتخابات الرئاسة قائمة، لا شك أن الضامن الوحيد لسير الانتخابات هو حراسة الناس اليقظة".



وتساءل أيضاً قائلاً: "أنا قررت مبكرا دخول الانتخابات، فما بال بمن قرر الآن فقط، كيف سيقنع 85 مليون مصري في هذا الوقت القصير، هذه بدعة عجيبة جدا، وكيف تمر من البرلمان؟، فكيف لنا أن نرى أن هناك حظراً دعائياً وفي الدول الأخرى هناك المرشحين الرئاسة مثل أوباما ورومني يقومون بجولات انتخابية لتعريف الناس ببرامجهم".



وأضاف أبو إسماعيل: "نحن نعاني الأمرين في مكاتب الشهر العقاري بالنسبة للتوكيلات، لأن الموظف يشعر بالضغط عليه يبدأ في تحجيم العملية، فكيف لي أن أجمع 30 ألف توقيع وأنا لدي مشكلة في 30 توقيعاً فقط، بسبب الموظف الذي يشعر بالضغط عليه، في حين أن باب الترشح فتح يوم السبت وفي ظل عد وجود نماذج الترشيح حتى يوم الخميس؟".



وأستنكر المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة القيود المفروضة على الانتخابات قائلاً: "هذا كان يحدث أيام حسني مبارك وجمال مبارك من خلال تقييد المرشحين وهذه المسألة المعيبة ما زالت مستمرة للأسف".



ودعا أبو الفتوح لنشر أسم المحامي الذي تقدم ببلاغ ضد الدكتور محمد سليم العوا، معللاً ذلك: "حتى يعلم أولاده وذريته أنه وقف أمام أول بوابة للحريات السياسية، ومن الذي حارب من أجل تقييد حركة المرشحين".








تعليق : قبل الكلام في موضوع الدعاية الرئاسية لابد للشعب المصري أن يعقد المؤتمرات الشعبية المتواصلة للبحث عن الرئيس القادم فالمشكلة اليوم في مصر ليست دعاية رئاسية فأبو اسماعيل طامع في الرئاسة بكل ثمن ويجب أن يتعاون الشعب من أجل التفتيش عن كفاءته الحقيقية وفقاً للمصلحة العليا للوطن ولا يصح بحال من الأحوال أن نؤيد انتخاب رئيس لأنه من جماعتنا أو حزبنا أو من قريتنا أو من معارفنا أو لأنه متدين أو لأنه فيه لحية فكم من متدين سطحي أضر الحياة والدين بجهله ....نعم لا يجوز تأييد أي مرشح للرئاسة إلا إذا كان جديراً بذلك مستحقاً كفوءً قادراً على جمع شتات شعب يبلغ تعداده 84 مليوناً على حب وطنهم ومصلحته
إن تأييدكم لأي مرشح هي أكبر أمانة لأنكم ستختارون رجلاً سيتصرف في مقدرات شعب عظيم وبلد كبير وقد مررتم قريباً بانتخاب أعضاء مجلس الشعب ومع أنكم في البداية إلا أن هذه البداية كشفت لكم أن بعض من انتخبتموهم غير جديرين بأصواتكم إما لقلة خبرتهم أو لضيق أفقهم أو لفهمهم الجامد للدين وتطبيقاتهم الجامدة أو لتحكم الجهة التي ينتمون إليها في قراراتهم حتى ولو كانت على حساب المصالح العامة للبلد فمن أجل ذلك فإن الشعب المصري في حاجة للتداول حول أكفأ المرشحين لهذا المنصب فلا تصوت من دون قناعتك القائمة على اجتهادك حول كفاءة المرشح فلا تصوت لأن حزبك سيصوتون لفلان أو لأن الجماعة الفلانية اختارت فلان ولا تقل يقولون إن فلاناً أجدر حتى لا تكون أمعة وقد أعطاك الله عقلاً كما أعطى الآخرين فإلى متى نكون منصاعين لرأي آخرين وهل كان هلاك الأمم والشعوب إلا بسبب هذه الآفة أعني الإتباع الأعمى للآخرين؟ فألله الله في الأمانة التي بأيديكم لا تفرطوا فيها ولا تغرنكم مظاهر الرجال ولا مظاهر تدينهم والمؤمن لا يلدغ من جحر مرتين

----------


## اليمامة

آخر تحديث يوم الثلاثاء 13 مارس 2012 - 10:00 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 




نفت الصفحة الرسمية للشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، ما تردد عن استلامه 30 توكيلا من نواب مجلس الشعب للترشح في الانتخابات الرئاسية.



    وأشارت الحملة إلى أن هذه الأخبار غير صحيحة، معتقدة أن الهدف من نشر مثل هذه الأخبار هو صرف المواطنين عن الذهاب إلى مكاتب الشهر العقاري، لاستخراج توكيلات لمرشحهم، وداعية في ختام بيانها إلى الحذر من الأخبار الكاذبة.



     وكانت قد ترددت أنباء عن نجاح المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، في تخطي عقبة التوقيعات المطلوبة للترشح رسميًا لرئاسة الجمهورية، بعد أن جمع أكثر من 30 توقيعًا من نواب مجلس الشعب، معظمهم من حزب النور.

----------


## اليمامة

Tue, 13-03-2012 - 10:20




أبو الفتوح:«بقايا النظام السابق تتلقي أموالا من الخارج للتأثير علي الناخبين»

عبد المنعم أبوالفتوح

قال عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، إن من أهم أولوياته في برنامجه الإنتخابي هو الإهتمام بالتعليم والبحث العلمي، مؤكدا أنه من حق كل أسرة أن يتم توفير العلاج المناسب لها من خلال منظومة صحية كاملة.

وحذر أبو الفتوح، خلال المؤتمر الجماهيري بحي الجناين بالسويس مساء اليوم وسط حضور متوسط من المواطنين، من محاولات بقايا النظام السابق التأثير علي المواطنين في الإنتخابات من خلال الأموال التي يتلقونها من الخارج.

وأكد أن الحكومة تنفق علي المستشارين أكثر من 18 مليار جنيه سنويا بالرغم من عدم قيامهم بتقديم أي شئ للمجتمع، مطالبا بضرورة رفع الجمارك علي السيارات التي تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي حتي يقوم الشعب المصري بشراء الغاز ونتوقف عن بيع الغاز المصري المدعم لإسرائيل وأسبانيا.

وأكد أبو الفتوح، أن الشريعة الأسلامية مع الحريات والديمقراطية، منتقدا ما يقدم في كليبات الأغاني من ظهور الفتيات عاريات أمام الشاشات مؤكدا أن هذا ليس له علاقة بالفن من قريب وليس له علاقة بالحريات.

وطالب المواطنين بضرورة التوجه بكثافة الي صناديق الإنتخابات لحمايتها من محاولات التزوير، مشيرا الى أن بقايا النظام السابق تحاول شراء الأصوات والتأثير في الإنتخابات من خلال الأموال التي تتدفق عليها من الشرق والغرب.

----------


## ابن البلد

طيب هما هيدفعولنا كام في التوكيلات دي 

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

Tue, 13-03-2012 - 3:56




نشطاء يبدأون في جمع توكيلات لـ«البرادعي» لإعادته لسباق الرئاسة

محمد البرادعي-المدير السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقةالذرية

بدأ نشطاء على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي على شبكة الانترنت في الدعوة إلى جمع توكيلات لتأييد الدكتور "محمد البرادعي" - المدير العام السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية - لدخول سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية، و التي أعلن قبل نحو شهرين أنه لن يخوضها معللا بأن ضميره لن يسمح له بالترشح للرئاسة أو أي منصب رسمي آخر إلا في إطار نظام ديموقراطي حقيقي يأخذ من الديمقراطية جوهرها وليس فقط شكلها" و فقا لبيانه في هذا الشأن.

ونشر النشطاء البيانات الخاصة بـ"البرادعي"، الاسم ثلاثي هو "محمد مصطفى البرادعي" و محل إقامته الدقي بمحافظة الجيزة ومولود في 17 يونيو 1942 ورقمه القومي 24206172100056 و أكد النشطاء أن عمل توكيلات لشخص لم يسحب ملف الترشح للرئاسة ممكن لأنه يمكنه سحب الملف فيما بعد، و تبنت الفكرة عدة صفحات على موقع الفيس بوك و منها ألتراس برداعاوي و مصر دولة مدينة، و تأتي الخطوة للضغط على "البرادعي" و إدخاله لسباق الترشح للرئاسة من قبل مؤيديه، و اثنائه عن فكرة انسحابه، و عدم ترك الساحة لرموز النظام السابق.

ويعد "البرادعي" واحد من أقوى معارضي "حسني مبارك" في أواخر حكمه، و أيضا المجلس العسكري الحاكم حاليا، و رفض الانخراط في العملية السياسية أو الترشح لأي منصب رسمي أو تشكيل كياني سياسي، بسبب ما يعتبره "زيف النظام السياسي".

----------


## اليمامة

> طيب هما هيدفعولنا كام في التوكيلات دي


هههههههههه
لعلمك بقى ..هنا بس بتكمن أهميتنا القصوى كشعب 

بيتخانقوا علينا

----------


## ابن البلد

> هههههههههه
> لعلمك بقى ..هنا بس بتكمن أهميتنا القصوى كشعب 
> 
> بيتخانقوا علينا


 :: 

عجبتني أوي الصورة دي

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا على فكره عاجبنى الفديو دة  ::  

اهو ده فى المارثون بردو  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ده ما بقاش ماراثون
ده مولد
سويقة
أى حاجة تانية غير ماراثون

----------


## ابن البلد

> ده ما بقاش ماراثون
> ده مولد
> سويقة
> أى حاجة تانية غير ماراثون


بالظبط
 ::(:

----------


## اليمامة

120 مرشحا محتملا للرئاسة يشكلون (حزبا) اعتراضا على قرارات لجنة الانتخابات

آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 14 مارس 2012 - 2:55 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 

farouk-soltan-1133.jpg
المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية 


أعلن العشرات من المرشحين المحتملين لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، اليوم الأربعاء، من أمام مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات عن تشكيل حزب سياسي خاص بهم، وتفويض الشيخ عبد الباسط محمد سليمان ومحمد مرسي أبو العباس كوكلاء مؤسسين.



وصرح محمد مرسي، أحد الوكلاء المؤسسين لهذا الحزب، أنه سوف يتم الاجتماع اليوم لمناقشة جدول الأعمال، والتشاور حول تسمية الحزب ووضع برنامجه، وأضاف أن الهدف الأساسي للحزب، هو الرد على الإجراءات التعسفية للجنة الانتخابات، معتبرا أن المستقلين يعانون حالة من الظلم والتهميش أمام مرشحي الأحزاب، مما يؤثر على مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية ومشيرا إلى أن الحزب يضم الآن 120 مرشحا محتملا للرئاسة.

----------


## اليمامة

آخر تحديث: الأربعاء 14 مارس 2012 - 8:00 ص بتوقيت القاهرة

حين نستيقظ ذات صباح لنجد الطوابير تمتد أمام الشهر العقارى لمئات من المتقدمين للترشح لمنصب رياسة الجمهورية وليس للحصول على أنبوبة بوتاجاز، فلابد أن يكون ثمة تغيير جذرى طرأ على عقول المصريين. فلم تعد هناك لديهم وسيلة للتمييز بين انتخابات الرياسة وما تشترطه من شروط معقدة أو ما تحمله من مسئوليات جسام، وبين التزاحم على طوابير الجمعيات الاستهلاكية. وهو ما يؤشر إلى أن المسئولين عن إيقاظ وعى هذه الأمة ودورها الحضارى واستحقاقاتها للانضمام إلى ركب الدولة المتقدمة، قد أخطأوا الطريق أو عمدوا إلى تضليل الشعب وصرف اهتماماته إلى الاتجاه الخطأ.



ومن ثم فلا لوم على شيخ سلفى اعتمد على «صلاة الاستخارة» وقرر بعدها الترشح، أو على سيدة رشحت نفسها لأن مصر تحتاج إلى «أم»، أو إلى ميكانيكى سيارات وجد نفسه مؤهلا لقيادة البلاد، أو إلى مدرس رأى الرسول فى المنام يبشره برياسة مصر!



عشرات بل مئات مثل هؤلاء اندفعوا إلى ترشيح أنفسهم، دون أن يكلفوا أنفسهم عناء الاطلاع على الإعلان الدستورى الذى يشترط أن يؤيد المتقدم للترشح 30 عضوا على الأقل من الأعضاء المنتخبين فى غرفتى البرلمان. أو أن يحصل على تأييد ما لا يقل عن 30 ألف مواطن ممن لهم حق الانتخاب فى 15 محافظة على الأقل، بحيث لا يقل عدد المؤيدين فى كل محافظة عن ألف شخص. والاحتمال الثالث أن يكون المرشح باسم حزب سياسى يملك مقعدا واحدا على الأقل فى البرلمان بطريق الانتخابات!



هذه التسهيلات التى تسمح لكل من هب ودب بسحب أوراق الترشح، تقابلها من جهة أخرى صعوبات جمة فى استخراج أوراق الشهر العقارى. وجمع ثلاثين ألف توقيع لمن لا يرشحه حزب أو يحصل على تأييد النواب المنتخبين. ولكنه فتح الباب واسعا أمام المغامرين وطلاب الشهرة وحب الظهور فى وسائل الإعلام، وأحدث جوا من التهريج ما كان يجب أن يطغى على انتخاب أول رئيس لمصر.



صحيح أن تعقيدات الترشح وشروطه سوف تؤدى إلى انصراف الكثيرين عندما يتم إغلاق باب الترشح. وعندما يتضح أن نسبة من تنطبق عليهم الشروط قد هبطت إلى عدد لا يتجاوز أصابع اليد الواحدة. ثم على الواحد منهم بعد ذلك أن يصطدم بالنفقات الطائلة لحملات الدعاية والتى وضعت لها اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرياسية حدا أقصى عشرة ملايين جنيه. وحدا أقصى للتبرعات التى يتلقاها المرشح!



فى اعتقادى أنه لا يوجد نظام انتخابات معقد فى العالم يشبه نظام الترشح وانتخابات الرياسة فى مصر. إذ يبدو وكأنه قد وضع خصيصا لتصفية جموع المرشحين والطامعين والطامحين. مما جعل البعض مثل عمرو موسى يعتقد أنه رسم لاختيار شخص بعينه. ولكن إذا كان نظام انتخابات الرياسة يمثل عائقا أمام بعض المرشحين، فهو يمثل نوعا من اللوغاريتمات بالنسبة للمواطن العادى.. الذى وجد نفسه فى غابة من الأشخاص والأسماء.. كل واحد منهم يدعى أنه الأفضل، وليس لأى واحد آخر فضل السبق أو الخبرة كرئيس لدولة تضم خمسة وثمانين مليونا.. والحجة أن مصر لم تعرف انتخابات للرياسة قبل ذلك!



وبخلاف الانتخابات البرلمانية التى شهدت نسبة من التصويت بلغت ما بين 40 و50 بالمائة، فليس من المتوقع أن تشهد انتخابات رئيس الجمهورية هذه النسبة. فليس لأى واحد منهم برنامج انتخابى يمكن الدفاع عنه. ولم يتميز أحدهم عن غيره ببرنامج إصلاحى فى التعليم أو الاقتصاد أو التكيف الاجتماعى.



ومن هنا يبدو أن كل الأسباب ترجح فكرة «المرشح التوافقى». حيث إن كثرة المرشحين وتشابه مؤهلاتهم ومناقبهم، وصعوبة تفضيل أحدهم على الآخر بالنسبة لمئات الألوف من الناخبين، اللهم إلا إذا حاز أحدهم تأييد حزب سياسى مثل الإخوان أو تحالف الليبراليين. وهو أمر غير مضمون!



وحتى فى الحالات التى أعلن فيها حزب الوفد تأييده لمرشح بعينه، فإن أجنحة من الشباب الوفدى لم توافق على هذا الاختيار. ونفس المشكلة تتكرر بدرجة أو بأخرى بالنسبة للعلاقة بين «الحرية والعدالة» وأبوالفتوح. وبعبارة أخرى فإن آفة الانقسامات الداخلية فى الكتل التصويتية مازالت تشوه النسيج السياسى. وتحدث حالة من عدم اليقين فى تحديد ملامح المرحلة المقبلة.



وهذا ما حمل بعض المفكرين السياسيين على تفضيل فكرة المرشح التوافقى، على الرغم من الانتقادات التى وجهت إليها وبالذات من مرشحين مثل عمرو موسى وحمدين صباحى وسليم العوا الذين لا يضمنون وجود كتل تصويتية متماسكة وراءهم، معتمدين على جهدهم الفردى وشهرتهم ومكانتهم السياسية وقدرتهم على الإقناع.. ولكن المشكلة أن انتخابات الرياسة فى مصر لا تعتمد على إقناع الناخبين!

----------


## اليمامة

Najm-al-Din-1137.jpg

----------


## اليمامة

ليه تنتخب رئيس لما ممكن ترشح نفسك.. شعار المرحلة الأولى من انتخابات الرئاسة :: 
آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 14 مارس 2012 - 12:27 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة


Candidates-for-election-to-the-Egyptian-presidency.jpg


كثر من 450 مرشحا محتملا حتى الآن تقدموا لسحب ملفات الترشح لرئاسة مصر، في أولى مراحل انتخابات الرئاسة، وهي فتح باب الترشيح الذي بدأ يوم السبت الماضي، معظمهم شخصيات غير معروفة، من طبقات متوسطة وتحت المتوسطة، الأمر الذي يعتبره البعض إيجابيا كأول انتخابات رئاسية في مصر، يشارك فيها أناس من عامة الشعب المصري، فيما يعتبره آخرون إساءة لمنصب الرئيس وهيبته.



اللافت في الأمر أن بعض هذه الشخصيات تمتهن أعمالا ربما لأول مرة في التاريخ يكون أصحابها ممن يفكرون في رئاسة دولة، مما يسبغها ببعض الطرافة، بعضهم فضلا عن عدم امتلاكه أي لغة أجنبية، لا يجيد التحدث باللغة العربية الفصحى، مما يعرقل قراءته لبيان هام موجه إلى الشعب المصري وإلى الخارج في نفس الوقت، فقد تقدم سباك وعامل نقاشة وفلاح، وأحد المرشحين يدعى أنه "الابن الشرعي للملك فاروق الأول"، وأن دعوى قضائية ستنظر في إثبات نسبه من الملك الراحل منتصف الشهر المقبل، وأنه يتعهد بإرجاع الملكية إلى مصر حال توليه الرئاسة، أو حين يكون ملكًا على عرش مصر.

وكان من بين المتقدمين مرشح يرتدي "شبشب"، فضلاً عن بعض المحامين المغمورين، إلى جانب كهربائي، ومبلط، وتربي حتى أصبحوا مجالاً للسخرية والتهكم بين معظم أفراد الشعب المصري.



وفي الزميلة الأخبار جاء كاريكاتير للفنان الكبير مصطفى حسين، ظهر فيه شخص يجلس بمنزله ويقرأ شروط الترشح للرئاسة بضرورة حصول المرشح على 30 ألف توقيع، قائلاً: "أدي توقيع سنية مراتي، وتوقيعين للولاد أشرف وهالة، وتوقيع أخويا حسن وولاده ومراته، وأختي بدرية وجوزها وولادهم، وأخوات سنية وولادهم، وابن عمي محسن ومراته وعياله، وولاد خالتي كلهم، وعبد العال البواب ومراته وابنه، وسمير المكوجي والواد اللي عنده، دول قول أربعين توقيع، يا نهار أسوخ طب وباقي الـ 30 ألف توقيع؟".



وعلق المحلل بمركز الأهرام للدراسات الاستراتيجية، محمد عز العرب، على هذا الأمر، قائلاً: "ليس غريبا أن يظهر هذا الكم من المرشحين في الأيام الأولى لسحب أوراق الترشيح، لأن الترشح بات حقا دستوريا لكل مواطن بعد الثورة"، ولكنه أوضح بأن مشكلة كبيرة ستظهر فيما يتعلق بنوعية المرشحين.



وفسر البعض تقدم عدد من هؤلاء المرشحين المحتملين بأنه "رحلة للبحث عن الشهرة"، حيث يريد البعض الحصول على لقب "مرشح رئاسي سابق"، ويرى آخرون أن الأضواء مسلطة حول مجموعة بارزة من المرشحين هم عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح وعمرو موسى، وحازم صلاح وأحمد شفيق، ومحمد سليم العوا وحمدين صباحي، ومنصور حسن وبثينة كامل"، فيما يرى البعض الآخر أنه حتى الآن "لم يظهر المرشح المفاجأة".


طيب أما أروح بقى يا جماعة ألحق استمارة ترشيح قبل ما الاستمارات تخلص  ::

----------


## اليمامة

ارتفع عدد المواطنين الذين سحبوا أوراق ترشحهم لانتخابات الرئاسة، أمس، إلى ٤٣٠ مرشحاً فى اليوم الرابع لفتح باب الترشح. وتلقت اللجنة العليا أوراق أحمد عوض الصعيدى، أول مرشح حزبى من حزب مصر القومى، ما أثار العديد من الخلافات والانشقاقات داخل الحزب. ونفى الدكتور المغاورى شحاتة، الأمين العام، دعم حزبه لـ«الصعيدى»، مؤكداً أنه مازال يدرس الدفع بأحد أعضائه للترشح، أو اختيار مرشح آخر من خارجه. وأعلنت إحدى الجهات داخل الحزب دعمها ترشيح مرتضى منصور، فى حين ترددت أنباء عن عزم الإعلامى توفيق عكاشة الترشح عن الحزب.

وتصاعدت أزمة توكيلات شباب جماعة الإخوان للدكتور عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، المرشح المحتمل. وقال الدكتور محمد عماد الدين، القيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة، التابع للجماعة، إن الشباب الذين أعلنوا عن دعمهم لـ«أبوالفتوح» خرجوا عن إجماع الإخوان، وستتم إحالتهم للتحقيق أمام اللجان المختصة.

شهدت مكاتب توثيق الشهر العقارى بالمحافظات مشاجرات بين موظفى المكاتب والمواطنين أثناء تسجيل توكيلات المرشحين، ونشبت مشادات بين مندوبى حملتى حمدين صباحى وعبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح بالدقهلية، بسبب رفض الموظفين تحرير التوكيلات وإغلاق المكتب عقب تعدى مواطن بالضرب على أحد زملائهم.

وعلمت «المصرى اليوم» أن حازم أبوإسماعيل حصل على أكثر من ٣٠ توقيعاً من أعضاء مجلس الشعب عن حزب النور. وقال قيادى فى التيار السلفى إن هناك انقسامات داخل الدعوة السلفية حول دعمه. وأكد الدكتور خالد سعيد، المتحدث باسم الجبهة السلفية، أن معظم السلفيين لن يلتزموا بقرار حزب النور حول عدم تأييد أى مرشح رئاسى، وسيقفون خلف «أبوإسماعيل» حتى النهاية. وفيما اعتبر مناورة سياسية، أعلن اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، أنه لم يحسم موقفه من الترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة حتى الآن. وأرجع تأخره فى اتخاذ قرار بهذا الشأن إلى «أسباب شخصية لا يريد الإفصاح عنها». وأعرب «سليمان»، فى أول لقاء مع عدد من مؤيديه فى منزله، ظهر أمس، عن حزنه بسبب تردى الأوضاع الأمنية فى البلاد.

----------


## اليمامة

Wed, 14-03-2012 - 3:11

grl0pbgv.jpg

شبه الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل، المرشح الرئاسي المحتمل، تجربة ترشحه للرئاسة برؤساء أمريكا أوباما وكارتر وريجان، مؤكداً أنهم لم يكن لهم تقلد طبيعى للمناصب السياسية داخل الدولة الامريكية، إنما فازوا فى انتخابات الرئاسة، بسبب رؤيتهم التى لاقت قبول الشعب الأمريكى، جاء ذلك خلال مناظرته على أحد البرامج الفضائية أمس.

ونبه أبو إسماعيل في مناظرة مع خبراء سياسة واقتصاد وثقافة، أنه إذا لم ندرك اللحظة الفارقة، بتولى رئيس وطنى مخلص، سوف تضيع البلاد.

وأكد المرشح الرئاسي ساخرًا أنه يعلم كيف يزغط البط جيداً، وذلك تعقيباً لما يقوله توفيق عكاشه عن ضرورة أن يعرف رئيس مصر القادم كيفية «تزغيط البط».

وأكد أبو إسماعيل أن الدعم هو الذي ضيع الفقراء، لأن الحاكم يعلم أنه يعطي الدعم «للحرامية» وليس الفقراء، مشيراً إلي أن الاقتصاد يجب أن يسير نحو التحرر أكثر، وتطبيق سياسات السوق.

وأشار الي ان بعض أبحاث القمح  تثبت أن 10% من انتاج القمح المصري تفقد، عند جني المحصول،  و10% أخرى تفقد عند النقل، و15% تفقد في التخزين، وبعض الخبز يتم تقديمه للبط أو للمواشي.

وعلى صعيد آخر، شدد أبو إسماعيل على أنه لن يفرض الجزية أو الحجاب علي المسيحيين أبدًا، لأن مؤسسة الأزهر هي المخولة بفرض مثل هذه الأمور والفتاوي الدينية.

ولفت إلي أن المسلم الحقيقي يرفض الديكتاتور، ولو كان عادلاَ، فالديكتاتورية ضد الإسلام لأنه هو الذي يمتلك كل شىء.

----------


## اليمامة

RAM.jpg

Wed, 14-03-2012 - 1:01


أول مرشح قبطي للرئاسة: ترشيحي أحدث هزة عنيفة في أوساط المرشحين.. وهناك من طالبني بالتراجع

ممدوح رمزي

أعلن الناشط السياسي القبطي، ممدوح رمزي، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الإصلاح والتنمية، عزمه الترشح في انتخابات الرئاسة، ليصبح بذلك المرشح القبطي الأول للرئاسة، مؤكداً انه سحب أوراق ترشحه أمس الثلاثاء، وسيجمع تأييد 30 نائب بالبرلمان له.

وأكد المرشح القبطي، أنه لا يترشح من أجل الأقباط فقط، ولكن من أجل مصر كلها بمسلميها ومسيحييها، حيث أنه تابع برامج المرشحين البارزين، ولم يجد منهم أحداً يطرح ملفات الأقباط فى أولوية اهتماماته، مضيفاً أنه لم يسمع أحد يتحدث عن تعيين قبطي نائبًا لرئيس الجمهورية.

وأضاف رمزي أن ترشيحه أحدث هزة عنيفة في أوساط المرشحين للرئاسة، خاصة الذين ينتمون لمرجعيات إسلامية، حيث يعول المرشحون على الأقباط في دعمهم، نظرًا لأنهم يمثلون كتلة تصويتية كبيرة، لافتاً إلى أنه طلب عدد من مرشحى الرئاية منه التراجع عن موقفه.

ولفت رمزي إلى أن حزبه الذي ينتمي إليه يمتلك 11 مقعداً في البرلمان المصري، وبالتالي سوف يحظى بدعمهم، بالإضافة إلى توقيعات نواب الكتلة، وبعض النواب المستقلين.

وحول انقسامات الأقباط نحو اختيار مرشح الرئاسة، بعد إعلان أكثر من هيئة وكيان قبطي، دعمهم لأبوالفتوح، أكد رمزي أنه ليس هناك أحد يملي على الأقباط مرشحهم للرئاسة، وإذا تحدث أحد عن دعم أي شخص فهو يتحدث عن نفسه.

----------


## اليمامة

Wed, 14-03-2012 - 12:36

    * مصر

ربما نسى البرلمان ونوابه، قصة «سحب الثقة من حكومة الجنزوري» مؤقتا، لأسباب يعلمها الله، والإخوان، والمجلس العسكري.، وأصبح لا صوت يعلو في بهو مجلس الشعب، فوق صوت «توكيلات» النواب للمرشحين على منصب رئاسة الجمهورية.

18 هيئة حزبية برلمانية، تمثل أطياف الشعب، يبدو عاديا اختلافها على أسماء المرشحين، لكن اختلاف أعضاء الهيئة نفسها على أنفسهم هو الشىء غير العادي. البهو الفرعونى، أصبح مزارا لمسؤولى حملات دعاية المرشحين، بينما كان السبق للمرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي، بعد زيارته أول من أمس، إلى مقر البرلمان، ولقائه الكتاتني.

سعد عبود، النائب عن حزب الكرامة، قال إن صباحي حاول تحفيز النواب لعمل توكيلات له، مؤكدا أن المرشح الرئاسي، جمع نحو 16 توكيلا، حتى الآن، منها توكيل من نائب إخواني وآخر سلفي.

داخل الهيئة البرلمانية، لحزب الوفد، خلاف شديد بين الدكتور محمود السقا، وطارق سباق، حول مرشح الحزب للرئاسة. السقا، وهو رئيس الهيئة البرلمانية للحزب، دعم موقف «الهيئة العليا»، بدعم رئيس المجلس الاستشارى منصور حسن، للمنصب، بينما تمسك سباق بدعمه لعمرو موسى، معلنا عن جمع 15 توكيلا، من نواب الحزب، لصالح أمين جامعة الدول العربية السابق. الاثنان اتفقا على رفض طلب الشباب بترشيح بهاء أبو شقة للرئاسة.

حزب البناء والتنمية، السلفي، حسم أمره، فأصدر تعليمات لنوابه الـ«15» بعمل توكيلات للمرشحين الإسلاميين فقط، على أن توزع توكيلاتهم بالتساوى بين الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، والدكتور سليم العوا، وحازم أبو إسماعيل. بينما حسم حزب الحرية، المحسوب على الفلول، طريقه نحو المرشحين أحمد شفيق، وعمرو موسى، وهو ما فعله حزبا «الإصلاح والتنمية»، و«المصريين».

عمرو موسى، وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، سيحظيان بتوكيلات نواب حزب الحضارة، في حين حسم التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكي، لصالح أبو العز الحريري.

وقالت مصادر لـ«الدستور الأصلي»، إن حزب النور السلفي، يتجه لعمل توكيلات للمرشحين الإسلاميين الثلاثة، أبو الفتوح وأبو إسماعيل والعوا، إلى جانب المرشح باسم خفاجي، أغلب نواب «النور» تمسكوا بدعمهم لأبو إسماعيل، بـ«15 توكيلا» من المجلسين، في حين يقترب حزبا «الفضيلة»، و«الأصالة»، السلفيان أيضا، من تبنى موقف «النور».

الكتلة البرلمانية لحزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، تعلن دائما أنها على موقفها، «موقف الجماعة أيضا»، بعدم تحرير توكيل لأي مرشح، حتى إشعار آخر.

أما حزب الوسط، فيتجه إلى تقاسم توكيلات نوابه، بين العوا وأبو الفتوح، إذا فشلت وساطة الحزب في تنازل أحدهما للآخر، بينما لا تزال كتلة «المصريين الأحرار» و«المصري الديمقراطى الاجتماعي»، عاكفة على دراسة خريطة المرشحين، وستحسم أمرها خلال يومين، بينما وزع المستقلون أنفسهم بين موسى وأبو الفتوح.

----------


## اليمامة

hassan56.jpg



Wed, 14-03-2012 - 11:05

    * مصر

وزير إسرائيلي سابق: مميزات منصور أنه ليس طموحا ولا شابا ولا شخصية بارزة.. ويوافق على اتفاقية السلام لأنه من رجال السادات 

توقعت إسرائيل فوز منصور حسن مرشح الرئاسة في انتخابات يونيو المقبلة، وبعنوان "هل تعرفون حسن؟"، خصص يوسي بيلين السياسي الإسرائيلي والوزير الأسبق مقالا له بموقع "والا" الإخباري العبري أمس، لافتا إلى أن "حسن اسم جديد علينا أن نعتاد سماعه من الآن، هو في منتصف العقد السابع من عمره، وزير الثقافة والإعلام في عهد الرئيس الراحل السادات، وتم تحييده سياسيا خلال حكم مبارك".

بيلين أضاف "الإسرائيليون لم يسمعوا عن منصور ولا يعرفونه، لكن يمكن الافتراض أنه لكونه من رجالات السادات فهو من الشخصيات الموافقة على اتفاقية كامب ديفيد للسلام".

"يبدو أنه سيكون الرئيس المقبل لمصر قريبا"، أشار السياسي الإسرائيلي، لافتا إلى أن حسن مقبول لدى جنرالات المجلس العسكري والإخوان المسلمين، ولأنه ليس شابا وليس شخصية بارزة وليس طموحا فإن مركزي القوة بالقاهرة الإخوان والعسكري يمكنهما الحياة معه، ومن ثم سيتم انتخابه رئيسا في يونيو المقبل.

بيلين ذكر أنه عندما امتلأ ميدان التحرير قبل عام لم يكن حسن هناك، بل كان يشاهد ما يحدث على التلفزيون ويمكننا الافتراض أنه أحب المشاهد الواردة من الميدان، لافتا إلى أن "إسرائيل مجبرة على إيجاد طريق يوصلها بمنصور والحذر من فرض نفسها عليه ومحاولة فهم نوع التعاون المريح له، وبناء منظومة علاقات مع مصر من جديد، لأنها الدولة الأكثر أهمية في العالم والأولى التي قامت بتوقيع اتفاقية سلام مع تل أبيب".

----------


## اليمامة

العدد الكلي لمرشحي الرئاسة يصل 550 بعد تقدم 77 اليوم بينهم (مرشح البانجو)

آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 14 مارس 2012 - 5:34 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة

Farouk-Sultan.jpg
المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا ورئيس اللجنة القضائية العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية


أكد الأمين العام للجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، المستشار حاتم بجاتو، أن عدد الذين تقدموا لسحب أوراق ترشحهم لرئاسة الجمهورية، اليوم، بلغ 77 مرشحًا، ليرتفع إجمالي عدد المتقدمين للترشح إلى 550 مرشحًا.



     من ناحية أخرى، شهد مقر الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، حالة من الهدوء النسبي، ولم يتواجد سوى عدد قليل من المرشحين أمام المقر.



    وكانت قوات حرس رئاسة الجمهورية، قد ألقت القبض في وقت سابق اليوم، على أحد مرشحي الرئاسة والذي يُدعى فايز محمد، بعد تفتيشه داخل مقر الترشيح لرئاسة الجمهورية والعثور معه على لفافة "بانجو"، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة واتخاذ الإجراءت القانونية اللازمة حيال المرشح.

----------


## اليمامة

Candidature-for-the-presidential-elections.jpg
زحام في الشهر العقاري


آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 14 مارس 2012 - 5:09 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة

كشفت حملة ترشح الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيسًا لمصر، عن قيام عميد لأحد المعاهد الدراسية بمحافظة أسوان، بمساومة طلابه لعمل توكيلات لمرشح بعينه، مقابل نجاحهم في السنة الدراسية الحالية.



     وأضافت حملة أبو الفتوح، في بيان صادر عنها اليوم الأربعاء، أن مكتب الشهر العقاري بمحافظة قنا، قام بتحرير محضر تزوير لأنصار أحد مرشحي الرئاسة، لقيامهم بعمل ما يقرب من 50 توكيلاً لمواطنين غير متواجدين بالمكتب، وقام مواطن بعينه بإمضائها.



     على صعيد آخر، رصدت حملة أبو الفتوح رفض موظفي الشهر العقاري في بورسعيد، تسجيل التوكيلات وفقا لتعليمات رسمية أتتهم دون تحديد صاحبها، كما أشارت الحملة إلى أن نفس المخالفة حدثت بمكتب شارع مراد بالجيزة.



     أما في مكاتب المحلة الكبرى ومنيا القمح، فقد أوضحت الحملة بأن موظفي الشهر العقاري لا يقومون بتسليم المواطنين أصول التوكيلات، إضافةً إلى اتهامها لأنصار عدد من مرشحي الرئاسة بقيامهم بتوزيع مبالغ مالية على المواطنين لتوثيق توكيلات لصالح مرشحيهم في محافظتي دمياط وبني سويف.

----------


## اليمامة

الحلقة تستحق المشاهدة بالفعل وكانت لها أصداء واسعة .
وأتصوّر أنها ستزيد من أسهم حازم بشكل كبير في المنافسة الانتخابية .

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

نصبوله كمين
اتضح انهم هما الاطفال في مدرسه حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل

ربنا يبارك فيه ويفضحهم كمان وكمان

----------


## اليمامة

> نصبوله كمين
> اتضح انهم هما الاطفال في مدرسه حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل
> 
> ربنا يبارك فيه ويفضحهم كمان وكمان


دا التوفيق اللى من عند ربنا يا محمد وتساهيله
طبيعة الحق 
اعتقد ان الرجل دا قوى فعلا وواثق من نفسه 
وله صرااط ماشى عليه ..
ودا بيناقضهم كلهم وهو دا الفارق 

ربنا يولى الأصلح ان شاء الله

----------


## اليمامة

مهام الرئيس القادم هى حماية الوحدة الوطنية ومياه النيل وتأسيس دولة ديمقراطية
صباحى: إذا فزت بالرئاسة سأختار ثلاثة نواب.. قبطى وامرأة وشاب


حمدين صباحي خلال زيارته لكنيسة الأنبا برسوم العريان أمس

آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 14 مارس 2012 - 12:42 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 

قال المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، حمدين صباحى، إنه إذا فاز بالرئاسة فسيختار ثلاثة نواب يمثلون المدارس الوطنية المختلفة فى مصر: الليبرالية واليسارية والإسلامية، وسيكون أحدهم قبطيا والثانى امرأة والثالث شابا.



ورأى صباحى خلال زيارته لكنيسة الأنبا برسوم العريان أمس الأول، أن النموذج البرازيلى فى النهضة والتنمية، هو الأقرب لمصر فى المرحلة المقبلة، مشيرا إلى أنه سيسعى لاستلهام ذلك النموذج وتطبيقه فى مصر. ولفت إلى أنه إذا كانت مصر تسعى لبناء نهضة كبرى فإن تكافؤ الفرص أهم شرط فيها وعدم التميز بين المسيحى والمسلم.



وقال صباحى إن أمان الشعب المصرى سيكون فى رقبه الرئيس القادم، يحميه من الخوف ويمنع التمييز بين طوائفه، مضيفا أنه هناك 3 مهام رئيسية للرئيس القادم، وهى حماية الوحدة الوطنية والحفاظ على الاستقلال الوطنى وحماية مياه النيل فضلا على سعيه لتأسيس دولة ديمقراطية مدنية.



صباحى قال إنه يتحدى أن يفرض أحدا على مصر دستورا معينا، يخدم مصالح فئة على فئة أخرى، لأن الشعب المصرى كله سيشارك فى وضعه وصياغته، «ولن يقبل المصريون أن يتم تسخير الدستور لحساب تيار معين. وأضاف أن ميزة الثورة المصرية أن شعبها هو قائدها».



وفى سياق منفصل قال صباحى إن مجلس الشعب الحالى أفضل بكثير من أداء البرلمانات السابقة التى شارك فيها، ولكنه أقل بكثير مما يطمح فيه فى برلمان بعد الثورة.



جاء ذلك خلال زيارة أجراها لنواب البرلمان فى ذات اليوم بعد إعلان عدد من نواب مجلس الشعب، وفى مقدمتهم نواب حزب الكرامة الستة فى المجلس ونواب محافظة كفر الشيخ، استعدادهم لتحرير توكيلات لدعم ترشحه فى الانتخابات الرئاسية.



وأوضح صباحى أن زيارته تستهدف تحقيق الشروط الثلاثة للترشح، وهى جمع 30 توقيعا من نواب البرلمان، و30 ألف توكيل من المواطنين، إضافة إلى أنه يحق له الترشح باسم حزب الكرامة.

----------


## اليمامة

مصادر: الجماعة مصرة على عدم دعم المرشح الرئاسى.. والقرضاوى يتدخل مجددًا
الإخوان تحذِّر شبابها: دعم أبوالفتوح إثم وخروج على الميثاق



آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 14 مارس 2012 - 12:45 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة
قالت مصادر طلابية إخوانية إن مسئولى الجماعة فى جامعات إقليمية أخبروهم أن تأييد المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح «إثم وخروج على عهد وميثاق الجماعة».



يأتى هذا بعد تزايد أعداد شباب الإخوان الذين وثقوا توكيلات انتخابية لصالح أبوالفتوح، وحازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل.



ووفق ما أفادت به مصادر فى حملة حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، فإن الحملة تلقت توكيلات انتخابية من بعض مسئولى الشعب والمناطق الإخوانية، مؤكدين أن الحملة تلتقى دعما ماليا من بعض المحسوبين على جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.



وقالت مصادر إخوانية إن الجماعة أجرت خلال الشهور الماضية عددا من استطلاعات الرأى شملت جميع قطاعات الجمهورية الجغرافية، والشرائح الاجتماعية المختلفة، وكشفت تلك الاستطلاعات عن تزايد فرص عمرو موسى فى سباق الرئاسة، يلحقه أبوالفتوح وأبوإسماعيل، وهو ما يزيد من فرص دخول أحدهم الإعادة مع موسى.



وقالت المصادر إن نتائج استطلاعات الرأى أزعجت قيادات الإخوان التى ترفض حتى الآن رئيسا محسوبا على نظام الرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك، فى وقت تخشى فيه على مصداقيتها فى حال أعلنت دعمها لأبوالفتوح، الذى سبق وأن أزالت عضويته من الجماعة، وعدم ملاءمة أبوإسماعيل للظرف السياسى الذى تعيشه البلاد وسط اضطرابات إقليمية عاصفة.



وقال المصدر إن مأزق الجماعة فى ملف المرشح الرئاسى الذى ستدعمه تزايد بعد رفض رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى، المستشار حسام الغريانى، الترشح للمنصب، حيث سبق وان أعلن الأسبوع الماضى أنه لن يشارك فى السباق الرئاسى، وأشارت المصادر: «الجماعة كانت تعول كثيرا على الغريانى. هو الوحيد الذى كان سيخرجها من مأزقها».



وفى السياق ذاته، كشفت مصادر إخوانية مطلعة عن تجدد الاتصالات بين العلامة يوسف القرضاوى، رئيس الاتحاد العالمى لعلماء المسلمين وقيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، من أجل دعم أبوالفتوح فى حالة وصوله إلى جولة الإعادة، إلا أن الجماعة لم تحسم أمرها حتى الآن.



وفى وقت سابق أعلن القرضاوى الذى يحظى باحترام وثقل كبيرين داخل تيارات الإسلام السياسى دعمه لأبوالفتوح، مطالبا الجماعة بدعمه فى انتخابات الرئاسة، أو دعمه فى جولة الإعادة فى حال وصل إليها، وهو ما رفضته الجماعة على لسان محمود غزلان، المتحدث الرسمى باسمها.

----------


## اليمامة

العَّوا خلال مؤتمر جماهيرى بالإسكندرية: مستمر فى جولات المحافظات
العوا: لا سلطان للجنة الانتخابات علينا قبل إعلان كشوف المرشحين النهائية


العوا في أحد مؤتمراته

آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 14 مارس 2012 - 1:05 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 

أكد الدكتور محمد سليم العوا، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، استمراره فى جولاته بين محافظات مصر، قائلا: «إن ما تسمى باللجنة العليا المشرفة على الانتخابات الرئاسية لا سلطان منها على المواطن الحر، أو أى تجمعات، وكل ما تملكه هو أن تبلغ النائب العام بإقامة «سرادق»، وأى بلاغ قبل إعلان قائمة بأسماء المرشحين الفعليين «عبث» وطلب «رخيص» للشهرة دون نتيجة.



وواصل العوا خلال مؤتمر جماهيرى أقيم أمس الأول بميدان الشهداء، «محطة مصر»، بالإسكندرية، لن اسمح لأن يستخدم اسمى أو برنامجى الانتخابى سبيلا لتحقيق شهرة زائفة على حساب تهديد مستقبل الديمقراطية، وذلك ردا على قيام أحد المحامين بالمحافظة بتحرير محضر بقسم المنشية حمل رقم 1233 ضد إقامة حملته «سرادقا جماهيريا بالشارع».



وتابع «العوا» بمقتضى المادتين 21 و29 من القانون رقم 177 لسنة 2005 والمعدلة لسنة 2011/2012، فإن المستشاران فاروق سلطان، أو عبدالمعز إبراهيم، لا يملكا أن يقررا لأحد ماذا يفعل إلى أن تصدر قائمة المرشحين النهائية، متابعا: كل ما فعلناه هو أن تقدمنا بأوراقنا، وكل متقدم لا يزال «مرشحا محتملا» إلى أن يتبين الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود، ويظهر الفرق بين العابث بالوقت والمتسلى وبين الجاد، قائلا: حكم مصر ليس لـ«الهواة» أو أصحاب «الشهرة السياسية» أو لأجل الحصول على «المال» كما فعل السابقون.



وقال فى رده على تساؤل حول الموقف فى حال لم يلتزم المجلس العسكرى بترك البلاد عند انقضاء الفترة الانتقالية 30 يونيو المقبل، حكم العسكر لا يسقط بالفوضى، وإنما بالديمقراطية وانتخاب رئيس للجمهورية، واللى عايز يواجه العسكر عليه أن يتحمل العواقب، وإن لم يسلموا السلطة فسوف أنادى بأعلى صوتى من كل مئذنة مسجد وكنيسة «رافضا حكم العسكر».



وأكد «العوا» أنه خادم للأجيال القادمة، وأى رئيس منتخب سيختاره الشعب «مؤقت» وقد لا يكمل السنوات الأربع، وعليه أن يرحل إذا ما قال له الشعب: «ارحل يعنى امشى.. ياللى ما بتفهمشى»، واعدا المواطنين حال فوزه بلقاء شهرى «دورى» ليس داخل القاهرة والإسكندرية وإنما بجميع محافظات الجمهورية.



وحول علاقة مصر بالعالم الخارجى، قال «العوا»: على المستوى العسكرى، لن أقبل أى تحالف عسكرى مع أى دولة يقضى بضرب بلد يقول أهله «لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله»، وعلى مستوى التبادل الاقتصادى والتكنولوجى فسوف أسعى لإقامة علاقات طيبة مع كل بلدان العالم، بمن فيها إيران لكن لن نسمح بالتبشير بالشيوعية فى مصر.



من ناحية أخرى، قال العوا: «لدى شكوك هائلة فى لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية من ناحية عملها وليس أشخاصها كما أن وجود المستشار عبدالمعز إبراهيم فيها أمر مثير للشكوك، فماذا يفعل فى اللجنة حتى اليوم؟».



وانتقد العوا اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، وقال إنها لا تعرف معنى عمل توكيل لمرشح وتتصرف تصرفات غريبة «فما الداعى لصورة بطاقة المرشح لعمل توكيل؟».



وأضاف العوا، خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج «آخر كلام» مع الإعلامى يسرى فودة عبر قناة «أون تى فى» الفضائية، مساء أمس الأول، أن اللجنة لم تنتبه لخطورة القانون الذى تعمل به لأن هذا القانون كان مفصلا لانتخاب الرئيس السابق».



وقال العوا إنه غير مهتم بالبلاغ الذى تم تقديمه ضده بدعوى خرق الصمت الانتخابى «من يتقدم ببلاغ ضد أى مرشح لأنه يعمل على حملته الانتخابية لم يقرأ القانون جيدا ولن أفسر أكثر من ذلك لأن التفسير سيكون دفاعيا فى المحكمة إذا ذهبت إليها»، حسب قوله.





.. ويؤكد: لن أتنازل عن الترشح للرئاسة.. و«الوسط»: الوساطة مستمرة



أكد المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، محمد سليم العوا، أنه مستمر فى سباق انتخابات الرئاسة حتى النهاية، بالرغم مما أعلنه حزب الوسط عن عزمه إجراء وساطة عاجلة بينه وبين عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح حتى يتنازل أحدهما للآخر.



وقال زكريا الفيومى، عضو المكتب السياسى بحزب الوسط لـ«الشروق»، «هذا الكلام لا يعنى إلغاء الوساطة، لأننا لم نقل فى بياننا إننا سنتوسط حتى يتنازل العوا، ولكن ربما تؤدى مساعينا لوجود مرشح واحد فقط بينهما».



وكانت الهيئة العيا لحزب الوسط قد قررت مساء أمس الأول القيام بدور الوساطة العاجلة، بين المرشحين المحتملين لرئاسة الجمهورية عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح ومحمد سليم العوا للاستقرار على مرشح واحد منهما، بالرغم من أن حزب الوسط كان مصمما على دعم العوا بناء على استطلاع للرأى أجراه بين أعضائه.



وقال مدحت حسن المتحدث باسم حملة الدكتور محمد سليم العوا لـ«الشروق» إن أى مبادرات من حزب الوسط للتوفيق بين العوا وأبوالفتوح حتى يتنازل أحدهما للآخر من المؤكد أنه ليس المقصود بها العوا»، مؤكدا أنه ليس هناك أى نية للتنازل.



وبالنسبة لجمع توكيلات الناخبين أو نواب مجلس الشعب قال حسن «إن الحملة تقوم بالتواصل مع نواب حزب الوسط بالإضافة إلى نواب مستقلين للحصول على توقيعاتهم، وفى نفس الوقت كان لدينا أمل على التوكيلات الشعبية لكن الأمر صعب بسبب تردى الأحوال فى مكاتب الشهر العقارى وبطء الإجراءات وشراء الأصوات، حتى إن الدكتور محمد سليم العوا قد تقدم بطلب رسمى إلى وزير العدل بمد ساعات العمل فى مكاتب الشهر العقارى».

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> مهام الرئيس القادم هى حماية الوحدة الوطنية ومياه النيل وتأسيس دولة ديمقراطية
> صباحى: إذا فزت بالرئاسة سأختار ثلاثة نواب.. قبطى وامرأة وشاب
> 
> 
> حمدين صباحي خلال زيارته لكنيسة الأنبا برسوم العريان أمس
> 
> آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 14 مارس 2012 - 12:42 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 
> 
> قال المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، حمدين صباحى، إنه إذا فاز بالرئاسة فسيختار ثلاثة نواب يمثلون المدارس الوطنية المختلفة فى مصر: الليبرالية واليسارية والإسلامية، وسيكون أحدهم قبطيا والثانى امرأة والثالث شابا.
> ...


انسان محترم ومناضل
بس بشعر انه ضعيف ..

----------


## اليمامة

> انسان محترم ومناضل
> بس بشعر انه ضعيف ..


من قريب ..اخويا بيقولى " حمدين كويس "
اعترضت بشدة وقولته ..نعم ..حمدين !!!
وساعتها ماكنتش عارفة هو بيقول حمدين ليه ..بناء على ايه 
كان حمدين دا مش ممكن يخطر على بالى 
واتهيألى ان كل مصر كدا 
بس بعد متابعتى ..لقيته مش قليل ..وله شعبية كبيرة
ومن الناس اللى داخله بقوة يا محمد
ولما قدمته هنا لقيت له تاريخ مشرف 

طبعا انا حاسه نفس احساسك ..يمكن هى مسألة الكاريزما دى
بس اخشى يا محمد اننا نكون اتعودنا على بأس وبطش الشخصيات اللى تولت منصب الرئاسة فى حياتنا 
هل يشترط ان الرئيس يكون قوى ..القوة بمعنى ايه طالما هو مستنير وطالما العمل شراكة بينه وبين الناس الباقيه حواليه والادارة هتكون يعنى برلمانية ..؟

لكن انا شايفة طبعا انه على المستوى الدولى ضعيف الخبرة والممارسة 
بس برضو ايه هايهمنا ..ماهم كانوا على المستوى الدولى نجوم ..وحرقونا 
المهم اعتقد المستوى الداخلى ..على الاقل فى الفترة دى
يمكن المستوى الدولى دا كمان هو اللى ودانا فى داهية !

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> مصادر: الجماعة مصرة على عدم دعم المرشح الرئاسى.. والقرضاوى يتدخل مجددًا
> الإخوان تحذِّر شبابها: دعم أبوالفتوح إثم وخروج على الميثاق
> 
> 
> 
> آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 14 مارس 2012 - 12:45 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة
> قالت مصادر طلابية إخوانية إن مسئولى الجماعة فى جامعات إقليمية أخبروهم أن تأييد المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح «إثم وخروج على عهد وميثاق الجماعة».
> 
> 
> ...


خليهم قافلين الشبابيك علي انفسهم 
وان شاء الله ابو الفتوح هيكسب ..
بالعند فيهم

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

البقال والفكهاني والميكانيكي والسواق والطباخ وغيرهم دخلو سباق الرئاسه .. بينما لايستطيع احمد زويل التفكير في الترشح اصلا .... 
يابلاد ماليها الا العجب

----------


## اليمامة

> البقال والفكهاني والميكانيكي والسواق والطباخ وغيرهم دخلو سباق الرئاسه .. بينما لايستطيع احمد زويل التفكير في الترشح اصلا .... 
> يابلاد ماليها الا العجب


هههههههه
ماهى مابتجيش الا من دول 
واحمد زويل طبعا فاهم يعنى ايه منصب رئيس جمهورية

----------


## اليمامة

النائب محمد العمدة يسحب أوراق ترشحه للرئاسة



آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 15 مارس 2012 - 4:30 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة

النائب محمد العمدة
القاهرة - أ ش أ

تقدم النائب محمد العمدة، عضو مجلس الشعب، اليوم الخميس، لسحب أوراق ترشحه لرئاسة الجمهورية، من مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، في اليوم السادس من فتح باب الترشح.



     وقال العمدة في تصريحات صحفيه له، إنه تقدم للترشح كنائب مستقل لا يمثل حزبًا معينًا، وإنما يمثل كافة المصريين، مشيرًا إلى أنه سيسعى للحصول على توقيع النواب الأعضاء بمجلس الشعب، للحصول على النصاب القانوني للترشح للرئاسة.



    يُذكر أن العمدة تقدم بمشروع قانون للجنة التشريعية، لتعديل بعض مواد قانون الانتخابات الرئاسية، وطالب بتعديل المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستوري، الخاصة بحصانة اللجنة العليا المشرفة على الانتخابات الرئاسية.

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

625 سحبوا أوراق الترشح للرئاسة بتكلفة 37 ألف جنيه فى 6 أيام

الخميس، 15 مارس 2012 - 16:26




فى الوقت الذى يتزاحم فيه أصحاب الحرف والمهن المختلفة لخوض انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية وسحب ملف وأوراق الترشح من لجنة انتخابات الرئاسة، أكد المستشار حاتم بيجاتو رئيس الأمانة العامة للجنة بأن تكلفة الأوراق والنماذج التى يحصل عليها المرشحون بصفة يومية تتجاوز الـ60 جنيها، وهو ما يعنى أن المبلغ الذى تتكلفه الدولة جراء قيام المرشحين بسحب الأوراق وصل حتى الآن 37 ألف و500 جنيه فى 6 أيام فقط بعدما وصل عدد من سحبوا الأوراق إلى 625 فردا.

وأوضح بجاتو، أن اللجنة كانت قد أعدت أوراقا ونماذج ملونة فوصل عددها 300 ملف، إلا أنها اضطرت إلى تصوير هذا الملف صورة ضوئية بدلا من الأموال بعد تزايد عدد المتقدمين، مضيفا أن اللجنة كانت غير متوقعة أن يكون الإقبال على الاستفسار والاستعلام على كيفية الترشح لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية بهذا الشكل، ولكنها ستقوم بطبع الملف لتسليمه لمن يريد الاستفسار عن كيفية الترشح.

وأوضح أن هذه الأعداد لم ترشح نفسها رسميا ولم تقدم أوراقا للجنة وأن القانون نص على أن تكون هذه الاستمارات مجانية ولكنه وضع شروطا لخوض الانتخابات رسميا والتى تتجلى فى أن يحصل كل مرشح مستقل على 30 ألف توكيل ناخب أو 30 عضو من مجلسى الشعب والشورى أو ورقة رسمية من الحزب الذى ينتمى إليه ويؤيده فى الترشح، وهذا يعنى أن من لم يحصل على هذه الشروط فلن تقبل أوراقه أمام اللجنة.

وأضاف بيجاتو بأن اللجنة قامت بتسليم وزارة الخارجية 100 ألف نموذج لتأييد المرشحين لتسليمها إلى الحقائب والسفارات الدبلوماسية فى مختلف الدول لتوزيعها على المصريين فى الخارج ثم إعادتها إلى اللجنة لمعرفة من يرغبون فى ترشيحه.

من ناحية أخرى علم "اليوم السابع" بأن وزير العدل تسلم خطاب المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، للتيسير على الناخبين الذين يقومون بتسجيل توكيلاتهم بالشهر العقارى، لتأييد المرشحين وأنه أصدر تعليماته إلى المستشار عمر مروان مساعد وزير العدل لشئون الشهر العقارى بأن يتم التيسير على الناخبين، وعدم حصول الموظفين الموثقين على أى مبالغ من الناخبين أثناء عملية التسجيل والتأكيد على أن هذه العملية مجانية وبدون رسوم وتعميم ذلك على جميع المقرات.

----------


## اليمامة

حملة عمرو موسى تزعم وجود تجاوزات فى جمع "توكيلات الرئاسة"

الخميس، 15 مارس 2012 - 11:51




أبدى المكتب الإعلامى لعمرو موسى المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، بحسب بيان للحملة، صباح اليوم، تعجبه من بطء عملية إنجاز توكيلات أنصار مرشحى الرئاسة فى مكاتب الشهر العقارى.

وقال أحمد نجيب، منسق حملة موسى بالسويس، المحافظة بها 3 مقار للشهر العقارى وكل مقر به موظف واحد فقط لعمل توكيلات جميع المرشحين وكل توكيل يستغرق ما يقرب من ربع ساعة، حيث أن مدة العمل الرسمية للموظفين 6 ساعات فقط وهذا يعنى أنه سيتم عمل 100 توكيل فقط على أقصى تقدير خلال اليوم الواحد لكل حملة.

وقال أحمد نجيب، إن شعبية عمرو موسى الكبيرة تجعله من أشد المتضررين من عملية بطء إنجاز التوكيلات فى ظل شعور أنصار كل المرشحين بالملل من كثرة الانتظار.

وأشار البيان إلى أنه فى بورسعيد عقد أربعة من منسقى حملات الرئاسة ضمنهم حملة موسى، مؤتمرا للكشف عن "التجاوزات والانتهاكات التى يشهدها مكتب التوثيق بالشهر العقارى أثناء عمل التوكيلات"، متهمين أنصار أحد المرشحين بمخالفة القانون، ودفع مبالغ مالية للمواطنين مقابل تحرير التوكيلات، حسبما جاء فى محضر الشرطة رقم 851 لسنة 2012 إدارى قسم شرطة الزهور، مطالبين بمد العمل لفترة مسائية، بينما تقدم موسى اليوم بعدد كبير من المؤيدين والأنصار، حيث توافدت أعداد كثيرة لتوثيق توكيلات لموسى.

وأشار البيان إلى تعرض إيهاب قدوره، منسق الحملة الانتخابية لموسى، بشمال سيناء، للسرقة من قبل مجهولين ملثمين، قاموا بقطع الطريق عليه، وهو متجه نحو المقر الرسمى بالعريش مساء أمس، وكان برفقته هشام عبد الفتاح، عضو الحملة.

وأسفر الاعتداء عن إصابة المنسق العام بإصابات خفيفة وسرقة الحقيبة الخاصة به، والتى كانت تحتوى على عدد من توكيلات التأييد الخاصة بعمرو موسى، فتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة.

ولم يختلف المشهد بمحافظة كفر الشيخ عن باقى المحافظات حيث توجه مجموعه من شباب الصم والبكم وبصحبتهم محمد حسن على المترجم الخاص بهم لمكتب الشهر العقارى بدسوق لتحرير توكيلات لموسى إلا أن الموثق ومأمور الشهر العقارى رفضوا تحرير التوكيلات لهم فتوجهوا لقسم الشرطة وحرروا المحضر رقم 1199 إدارى مركز شرطة دسوق بتاريخ اليوم.

وأكد البيان قيام مديرة مكتب توثيق مركز مغاغة بمحافظة المنيا وتدعى "منى" بطرد مندوبى حملة موسى ومؤيديه ومنعتهم من تحرير التوكيلات وقامت بغلق المكتب قبل المواعيد الرسمية بثلاث ساعات، ولم يختلف مكتب توثيق بنى مزار بنفس المحافظة الذى امتنع هو الآخر عن تحرير التوكيلات بحجة أنه لا توجد نماذج.

----------


## اليمامة

قرروا غلق صفحاتهم على الفيس بوك بعد فوزه..
مبادرة شعبية تطلقها أعضاء حاليون وسابقون بالإخوان لدعم أبو الفتوح

الخميس، 15 مارس 2012 - 17:10





قررت الصفحة الشعبية "لا تجادل ولا تناقش أنت إخوانجى"، والتى تضم عددا كبيرا من أعضاء سابقين وحاليين من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إطلاق مبادرة شعبية لتدعيم الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية تحت عنوان "أبو الفتوح يجمعنا"، لتوحيد الصفوف حول مرشح الرئاسة عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح.

وقال الصفحة الشعبية فى بيان لها، إنه انطلاقاً من الإحساس بتعقيد المشهد السياسى، وخطورة المرحلة، واستجابة لدعاوى نبذ الفرقة والاستقطاب وحفاظاً على ما تبقى من روح الثورة وزخمها وبالتوازى مع مناخ توحيد الحراك السياسى الداخلى الذى نرى بوادره المبشرة فى مشروع وطن تدعمه حركات التوافق المصرى كحركة مصرنا وحركة شباب من أجل الحرية والعدالة وحركة 6 أبريل وحزب التيار المصرى وبعض جروبـات دعم البرادعى وبعض رموز العمل الإسلامى كالقرضاوى وبعض شباب الاشتراكيين الثوريين وأغلبية أسقف الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، وبعض شباب الإخوان والسلف والحركات الإسلامية.

وتابعت الصفحة: "قررنا نحن فريق تحرير صفحة لا تجادل ولا تناقش أنت إخوانجى تبنى مبادرة أبو الفتوح يجمعنا لتوحيد صوت الثورة واستعادة روح الميدان وزخم الثورة، ومساهمة فى جعلنا أكثر تماسكا وقدرة على مواجهة التحديات التى تفرضها طبيعة المرحلة، وإذ نؤكد احترامنا وتقديرنا لكافة المرشحين الآخرين للرئاسة مقدرين حسهم الوطنى وتاريخهم النضالى وحرصهم على الدفاع عن كرامة الشعب المصرى والعمل من أجل حريته.

وقال فريق الصفحة: "إننا نشير فى الوقت نفسه إلى أهمية انطلاق المبادرة من خلال دعم مرشح توافقى يعيد للثورة روحها التى تقتلها حالة الاستقطاب التى يقودها البعض وبدءاً بأنفسنا فقد قررنا بالتزامن مع المبادرة إطلاق وعدنا بإغلاق صفحة لا تجادل ولا تناقش أنت إخوانجى بشكل دائم ونهائى فى حالة نجاح المبادرة بنجاح الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيساً لمصر، وذلك لثقتنا فى أن ما ننشده من إصلاح سيكون من أولويات رئيس اكتوى بنار فساد ما نقدمه على صفحتنا.

----------


## اليمامة

المرشح الرئاسى "مدبولى": اللى عايز ينتخبنى يجيلى القهوة

الخميس، 15 مارس 2012 - 16:44



مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بمصر الجديدة


سحب مدبولى السيد محمد أوراق ترشحه للرئاسة من مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بمصر الجديدة فى اليوم السادس من فتح باب الترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية، مؤكدا أنه كان يأمل فى الترشح للرئاسة بعد اغتيال الرئيس أنور السادات وقبل تولى الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك لمقاليد الحكم، إلا أن النظام السابق حال دون ترشحه رسميا للرئاسة بشتى الطرق.

وأضاف أنه لم يقم بأى دعاية انتخابية لنفسه حتى الآن، موجها نداءه للشعب المصرى بالتوجه لمنزله أو مقهى أرماند بمحافظة الدقهلية بجوار مديرية أمن الدقهلية، لتقديم التوكيلات الموثقة بالشهر العقارى، وأنه يسعى لحصد 30 ألف توكيل من المقربين من أهل بلدته ومن المحافظات الأخرى.

وشدد مدبولى على ضرورة الخروج الآمن والمشرف للمجلس العسكرى، لأنه حمى الثورة من أذناب النظام السابق، ويجب أن يكرم من قبل الشعب المصرى، قائلا: لولا المجلس العسكرى لأصبحت مصر مثل سوريا وليبيا.

----------


## اليمامة

تصدر موسى "توكيلات الرئاسة" بالسويس بـ850 توكيلا فى اليوم السادس

الخميس، 15 مارس 2012 - 16:49




أوضح أحمد نجيب مسئول حملة عمرو موسى المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية بالسويس، أن مرشحه يتصدر التوكيلات بالسويس السادس بـ850 توكيلا، مؤكدا أنهم مازالوا يتصدرون التوكيلات، وأنه على أوائل الأسبوع القادم يتوقع أن يتجاوز العدد بالسويس ما يزيد عن 1500 توكيل، موضحا أن عددا كبيرا من رابطة مشجعى منتخب السويس أتوا وحرروا توكيلات لموسى فضلا عن رابطة مشجعى منتخب مصر والذى لها ما يزيد عن 17 فرعا بجميع أنحاء الجمهورية.

وأشار هناك حشد كبير من أنصارنا أمام جميع مقرات الشهر العقارى الثلاثة "السويس – الأربعين – فيصل"، وفى حال استمرار العمل إلى مساء اليوم قد تصل التوكيلات لعدد الـ1000 توكيل، وأشار إلى أن المرتبة الثانية بعد موسى هو حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل.

يذكر أن محمد خشانة مسئول حملة الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل كان قد صرح لـ"اليوم السابع" أن التوكيلات لمرشحهم كانت قد بلغت أمس 700 توكيل .

----------


## اليمامة

بكار: «النور» لن يترك لأعضائه حرية دعم مرشحي الرئاسة.. وموقفنا سيعلن بعد غلق باب الترشح
Thu, 15-03-2012 - 2:52

أكد نادر بكار، اليوم الخميس، المتحدث باسم حزب النور، أن الحزب لن يترك الحرية لأحد من أعضائه، كى يختار من يدعمه، وأنه يتم التنسيق مع نواب الحزب، لدعم مرشح للرئاسة بشرط أن يكون له خلفية إسلامية.

وأشار بكار إلى أن الحزب ينتظر غلق باب الترشح، وإنتهاء الطعون، ووقتها سيعلن الحزب عن مرشحه، وسيكون هناك إلتزام كامل، من كافة أعضاء حزب النور بدعم هذا المرشح.

وأشار إلى أن هناك العديد من المواقف المشتركة، بين حزبى النور والحرية والعدالة، والتى تزايدت فى الفترة الأخيرة، وإن كان هناك بعض الاختلاف فى السياسات، مؤكداً أن هناك لجنة من الحزب، مكونة من 15 عضوا تقوم بلقاء كل مرشح بعينه، ويتم بعدها اختيار المرشح الذي سيتم دعمه، ويمكن أن يكون هناك لقاء مع اللجنة المماثلة فى حزب الحرية والعدالة فى نهاية المطاف.

----------


## اليمامة

سباق «التوكيلات الرئاسية» في الغربية يرفع سعر التوكيل إلى 100 جنيه



الغربية

Thu, 15/03/2012 - 14:11

أدى التنافس على تحرير التوكيلات لصالح مرشحي الرئاسة في محافظة الغربية، الخميس، إلى ظهور عمليات لشراء التوكيلات، حيث تراوح سعر التوكيل من 10 إلى 100 جنيه في العديد من القرى، بالإضافة إلى وجبات غذائية، فيما اعتمد بعض المرشحين على دعم العائلات.

في المقابل اعتمد بعض المرشحين على دعم العائلات في القرى، خاصة حمدين صباحي، الذي لقى تأييدا من قرية كفر عصام، التابعة لمركز طنطا، وعائلة فايد بقرية نواج، بالإضافة إلى تأييده من قبل عمال شركتي غزل المحلة وكتان طنطا.

بينما اعتمد عمرو موسى على عائلة الهرميل في قرية محلة مرحوم التابعة لمركز طنطا، وحظي الفريق أحمد شفيق بتأييد مصطفى النويهى، نائب حزب الوفد الذي يتولى والده منصب عمدة قرية ميت حبيش البحرية، التابعة لمركز طنطا، بالإضافة إلى دعم أنصار الحزب الوطني المنحل في مدينة المحلة الكبرى، والذين حشدوا له أمام الشهر العقاري بمجمع محاكم المحلة.

----------


## اليمامة

سباق «التوكيلات الرئاسية»: «أبو الفتوح» يتقدم في بنها.. و«حمدين» في شبرا




Thu, 15/03/2012 - 13:22
أحد المواطنين يقوم بعمل توكيل لحمدين صباحي، المرشح الرئاسي المحتمل، لتوثيقه بمكتب الشهر العقاري، القاهرة، 12 مارس 2012، وذلك خلال اليوم الثالث لتلقي توكيلات تأييد المرشحين المحتملين للرئاسة بمكاتب الشهر العقاري بجميع المحافظات. جدير بالذكر أن تلقي التوكيلات بدأ مع فتح باب الترشح للانتخابات 10 مارس، بحيث يتعين على كل من يرغب في الترشح جمع توقيعات 30 ألف مواطن، أو توقيع 30 عضوا من أعضاء مجلسي الشعب والشوري، وذلك قبل غلق باب الترشح 8 أبريل المقبل.

واليكم الخبر :

تبادل المرشحون المحتملون لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية مقاعد الصدارة في أعداد التوكيلات بمحافظة القليوبية، الخميس، حيث تقدم الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح في بنها والخانكة، بعد أن أعلن عدد من شباب الإخوان مساندته وتأييده.

وفي شبرا الخيمة ارتفعت أسهم حمدين صباحي، يليه عمرو موسى، بينما تقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق على بقية المنافسين في كفر شكر وطوخ.

وفي قليوب ارتفع رصيد حازم أبو أسماعيل، الذي حظي بتأييد السلفيين بالمنطقة.

وواصلت مكاتب الشهر العقاري بمحافظة القليوبية أعمالها لليوم السادس علي التوالي، لتحرير التوكيلات الخاصة بمرشحي الرئاسة، وشهدت مكاتب التوثيق ظهور وجوه جديدة من المرشحين، بدأت فى جمع توكيلات من المواطنين، من بينهم صفوت العربي، شقيق وزير التريبة والتعليم، وعزة كمال، الموظفة بمديرية التعليم ببنها، اللذان يحاولان جمع التوكيلات من مدينة بنها، التي ينتمي إليها الاثنان.

----------


## اليمامة

«أبو الفتوح» يتصدر «سباق التوكيلات الرئاسية» في بورسعيد




تصدر الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح سباق التوكيلات اللازمة لخوض انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، الثلاثاء، في بورسعيد.

وحقق أبو الفتوح أعلى معدل لتوثيق التوكيلات في مكتبي الشهر العقاري بالمحكمة وحي الزهور، بحوالي 600 توكيل، تلاه حازم أبو إسماعيل، وعمرو موسى، وحمدين صباحي، والفريق أحمد شفيق، والدكتور سليم العوا، وحسام خير الله.

وعقد منسقو حملات «صباحي» و«أبو الفتوح» و«موسى» و«شفيق» و«أبو إسماعيل»، مؤتمرا صحفيا مشتركا في مقر حملة عمرو موسى، بحى العرب، استعرضوا خلاله المعوقات التي تواجههم، وظهور شراء التوكيلات بالمال.

وأعلن منسقو حملات المرشحين الخمسة، رصد عناصر تتولى جلب مواطنين من أطراف بورسعيد، خاصة من مناطق الجناين والقابوطى وسيد متولي، لدفعهم على تحرير توكيلات لصالح الفريق حسام خير الله، مقابل مبلغ مالي يتراوح بين 40 و70 جنيها.

وأعلن منسقو المرشحين الخمسة انضمامهم إلى المحضر، الذى حرره منسقو حملة حمدين صباحي، برقم 851 لسنة 2012 إداري الزهور، ضد أنصار حسام خير الله، متهمين إياهم بإشاعة أجواء من الفوضى.

----------


## اليمامة

«من حقى أكون رئيس»: طباخ يعد بتحويل مصر إلى سلسلة مطاعم عالمية





لو أطلقت لخيالك العنان، فلن يصل إلى ما يحدث أمام قصر «الأندلس» فى مصر الجديدة - وهو المقر الرسمى للهيئة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية - فالقصر الذى فتح أبوابه منذ أيام قليلة أمام المرشحين لأرفع منصب فى الدولة، أصبح ملتقى بين مواطنين بسطاء يتقدمون للترشح لهذا المنصب، وكاميرات التليفزيون التى تسجل تلك اللحظات التى ستوثق فى تاريخ مصر. «من حقى أكون رئيس».. تلك العبارة هى لسان حال المواطن البسيط الذى استقل «ميكروباص» وطلب من السائق الوقوف أمام «قصر الأندلس»، وأمام عدسات الكاميرا، وقف يستعرض برنامجه الانتخابى.

حسام البرماوى (طباخ – 39 عاما) هو أحد هؤلاء المواطنين، حيث الذى ترك عمله فى أحد فنادق شرم الشيخ وتوجه إلى القاهرة، للاستعداد للترشح فى سباق للرئاسة، وقبل أيام قليلة من الوصول إلى قرار الترشح، وضع برنامجه الانتخابى فى عدة نقاط، أهمها تكثيف عدد المطاعم السياحية لتتحول مصر إلى سلسلة مطاعم عالمية لتنشيط السياحة، ولكن بمجرد مروره من البوابة الحديدية للقصر، فوجئ «البرماوى» بأن أحد شروط الترشح لا ينطبق عليه وهو السن: «أنا تركت عملى وتفرغت للعمل الرئاسى ووضعت برنامجاً انتخابياً لكن فوجئت أن سنى مش مناسب، لكن أنا هساعد الوطن بأى طريقة أخرى»

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

فريده الشوباشي مش مقتنعه بابو اسماعيل ..لسبب جدير بالاهتمام فعلا: 
.
.
.
.
... .
.
.
.
.
.
.
مش راضي يسلم عليها

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ده حوار حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل مع خيرى رمضان على ال cbc يوم 15-3
كلامه عاجبنى وجميل ومنطقى جدا 
ربنا يولى من يصلح ان شاء لله 
ولو انى حاسس بالخير فى الراجل ده دون عن اى حد تانى لانه الوحيد الى قدم برنامجه الانتخابى وقبل انه يعرضه ويتناقش فيه دون عن اى حد مرشح

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ده حوار حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل مع خيرى رمضان على ال cbc يوم 15-3
> كلامه عاجبنى وجميل ومنطقى جدا 
> ربنا يولى من يصلح ان شاء لله 
> ولو انى حاسس بالخير فى الراجل ده دون عن اى حد تانى لانه الوحيد الى قدم برنامجه الانتخابى وقبل انه يعرضه ويتناقش فيه دون عن اى حد مرشح



رجل طيب من أصل طيب 
ويتميز بأنه من طينة مصرية خالصة
ويعرف  عيوب الديكتاتور البكباشي ناصر
عن ظهر قلب
ولا يخاف إلا الله
وهذه مشكلته الكبري مع العسكر
وسيفوز بإذن الله في الإنتخابات
إذا راقبها الرئيس السابق الأمريكي
المؤمن جيمي كارتر

----------


## اليمامة

> فريده الشوباشي مش مقتنعه بابو اسماعيل ..لسبب جدير بالاهتمام فعلا: 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ... .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



هههههههههههه
انت ماتعرفشى يا محمد ان السبب دا عند الست ممكن يخليها ترفض اى شىء  :: !
طيب هو رفض ليه يسلم عليها ؟
هل لأنه لا يسلم على نساء بحكم خلفيته الدينية ؟
واللا دا موقف شخصى ؟
وهل دا المفروض يحصل من رجل ممكن يكون رئيس الجمهورية ؟
طيب وهو ألا يعلم ان النساء أصبحن مستشرات فى العمل العام ومؤكد ان هيحتك بهم وهيتعامل ويناقش ويسلم كمان ؟ واللا ايه ؟

----------


## اليمامة

> ده حوار حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل مع خيرى رمضان على ال cbc يوم 15-3
> كلامه عاجبنى وجميل ومنطقى جدا 
> ربنا يولى من يصلح ان شاء لله 
> ولو انى حاسس بالخير فى الراجل ده دون عن اى حد تانى لانه الوحيد الى قدم برنامجه الانتخابى وقبل انه يعرضه ويتناقش فيه دون عن اى حد مرشح



هو راجل محترم جدا وسمح ومحاور ...واكتر 
بس هو تانى واحد بالنسبة ليا بعد الدكتور ابو الفتوح
لانى بحس ان ابو الفتوح معتدل اكتر ..وله فكر مفتوح ..ورجل قوى يستطيع الرفض والقبول والمواجهة وله طموحات مع الشباب 

من ضمن النقد اللى قريته عن حازم ابو اسماعيل انه " غير مثقف " ..مش عارفة ازاى وهو متعلم ما شاء بالطريقة دى ..وله اهتمامات تربوية وادارية واقتصادية ..!

يمكن اللى قال كدا استند لرأى له عن كلمة بيبسى ..حازم ابو اسماعيل قال ان معناها "  pay every peny to save Israel" فى حين ان الاسم جاى من انزيم " الببسين " اللى بتفرزه المعدة للهضم ..ومن هنا قالوا انه غير مثقف وتفكيره عنصرى سطحى شائع ..

هل دا شىء مهم اصلا ؟
انا بسمع الحوار تانى يا زيزو دلوقتى ..ومعجبة برضو بكلامه اوى 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> رجل طيب من أصل طيب 
> ويتميز بأنه من طينة مصرية خالصة
> ويعرف  عيوب الديكتاتور البكباشي ناصر
> عن ظهر قلب
> ولا يخاف إلا الله
> وهذه مشكلته الكبري مع العسكر
> وسيفوز بإذن الله في الإنتخابات
> إذا راقبها الرئيس السابق الأمريكي
> المؤمن جيمي كارتر


أهم حاجة معارضته لعبد ناصر دى يا دكتور 
هههههههه

عامة ربنا يولى الأصلح ان شاء الله
المهم يستمر صالح
عبد الناصر برضو فى الاول كان له وعود 
وبعد كدا تبخرت او الظروف لم تساعده فى تحقيقها 

بس عزائنا ان حازم ابو اسماعيل ليس عسكر أصلا
وربما دا يصنع فارق


 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

حازم أبو إسماعيل: تطبيق الشريعة يحقق كل مطالب الشعب المصري بأكمل
آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 16 مارس 2012 - 2:08 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة 



الرياض - أ ش أ

صرح الدكتور حازم أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، بأنه يسعى لإقامة مجتمع تسوده العدالة والإنصاف، وأن يأخذ كل ذي حق حقه دون عناء أو مشقة أو مهانة، من خلال تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية بشكل سليم، مؤكدًا أن الشريعة تحقق كل مطالب الأقباط، والشعب المصري بأكمله.



      وقال أبو إسماعيل خلال حوار أجرته معه صحيفة «اليوم» السعودية نُشر اليوم الجمعة: "إن الدين لا يمكن فصله أبدًا عن السياسة، وأن نتائج انتخابات مجلسي الشعب والشورى، كشفت أن الشعب المصري نقي وطاهر وانحيازه محسوم للإسلام، وأن نتيجة الانتخابات أثبتت أن معارضي الإسلاميين غير موجودين على الساحة."



    وأضاف: "يجب تطبيق شرع الله في كل شيء في الحياة، ولابد من تطبيق شرع الله على أفكارنا قبل تطبيقها على الحكومة والرئيس"، مشيرًا إلى أن الإسلام لا يعرف أبدًا مبدأ تأجيل شرع الله، بزعم أن المجتمع غير مستعد لذلك، وأن تاريخ العقيدة الإسلامية لم يعرف مثل هذا الشيء، والعمل على ضرورة تطبيق شرع الله في كل وقت وزمن.



     وحول كيفية التعامل مع المواطنين المسيحيين، قال أبو إسماعيل: "إن المجتمع عبارة عن مكونات ثقافية، وعنصر الاطمئنان والهدوء يعتبر من الأبجديات والنقاط الأولية، ووصولنا إلى قمة الاندماج بين عنصري الأمة أكثر من دول أخرى، وحظوظ المسيحيين في مصر، أحسن بكثير من حظوظ المسلمين في أمريكا وأوروبا، وتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية بشكل سليم، سيحقق كل مطالب الأقباط".



    وعن مشكلة البطالة، تحدث إبو إسماعيل، قائلا: "إن مصر في الحقيقة لا تعاني من مشكلة بطالة، إنما المشكلة الحقيقية هي أننا أتينا على كل المنافذ فسددناها، منوهًا إلى أن البطالة موجودة؛ لأنه ليس هناك مشاريع كافية للتشغيل"، لافتًا إلى أن لديه أفكارًا لمشاريع كثيرة، لتشغيل الناس على مستوى الجمهورية.



     واستنكر ضعف موقف الجامعة العربية، إزاء المذابح الوحشيّة التي يتعرض لها الشعب السوري، مؤكدًا أن مصر قوية بأبنائها وخيراتها، وأنها ستستعيد دورها الريادي على المستوى الإقليمي والعربي.



     وحول مسألة فرض الحجاب الشرعي، قال أبو إسماعيل إنه: "ثبت تشريع الحجاب بالقرآن الكريم والسنة؛ فالمرأة ملزمة بالحجاب؛ لأن الحجاب شُرع لستر المرأة والحفاظ على خصوصيتها، وبهذا يتبين أن الحجاب الشرعي حماية وستر للمرأة المسلمة".



    يُذكر أن حازم أبو إسماعيل من الدعاة المعروفين، وهو ابن الشيخ الراحل صلاح أبو إسماعيل، من كبار علماء الأزهر الشريف، وقد بدأ اهتماماته السياسية منذ كان عمره 14 سنة، عندما كان والده عضوًا بالبرلمان في صفوف المعارضة، لأربع دورات متتالية دون انقطاع وحتى وفاته نائبًا.

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

تحرير 25 توكيلا لانتخابات الرئاسة لصالح «المخلوع» بكفر الشيخ من بائعي الخضار والفاكهة
Fri, 16-03-2012 - 2:18Fri, 2012-03-16 13:30مصر



تحرير 25 توكيلا لانتخابات الرئاسة لصالح «المخلوع» بكفر الشيخ من بائعي الخضار والفاكهة

المخلوع

«أنا بحب الريس مبارك وكانت أيامه فيها استقرار» كلمات بدأ بها إبراهيم مصطفى إبراهيم يوسف، 38 سنة، كلامه.

إبراهيم خريج كلية الزراعة جامعة عين شمس دفعة 2000، ومتزوج ومعه ولدين وصاحب وكالة خضار وفاكهة، بمدينة الرياض بكفرالشيخ، وله شركة استثمار عقاري بمدينة نصر بالقاهرة.

وأكد إبراهيم، أنه يقوم بجمع توكيلات لترشيح مبارك رئيسا للجمهورية، وأنه حصل على 25 إسما بالموافقة على عمل توكيلات سيتقدم بها خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة.

وأكد مؤيد ترشيح مبارك، رغم الإطاحة به عقب الثورة الشعبية ضده والتي إندلعت واستشهد خلالها المئات، أن له علاقات قوية بزملاء دراسة في الاقصر والسويس والمنوفية ودمياط، وأنهم إتفقوا على جمع ألف توكيل لمبارك، وقال «أنا إخترت مبارك لان الأيام دى مش محترمة، لان البلطجية كتروا والإخوان بيتاجروا باسم الدين، وفيه ناس بتدمر البلد، وأنا مع حسني في حاجات كتير وضده في حاجات كتير، والإخوان قعدوا فى مجلس الشعب والشورى هما والسلفيين وخلاص على كدة والبلد بايظة».

وأضاف «كان فيه حد يجرؤ يخطف واحد، الناس بقت تتسرق في البلد لان البلطجية خدوا راحتهم على الاخر».

وأكد بقوله «أنا مخترتش مبارك علشان شخصة لكن اخترته علشان البلد اللى أنا بحبها، ورغم ان حمدين صباحى ابن البلد وهو أحق باني أكون معاه الا انى فضلت اني اكون مع صالح البلد واستقرارها».

----------


## اليمامة

غزلان: السمع والطاعة من أهم مقومات الإخوان.. وأعضاء الحزب لن ينتخبوا مرشحا غير متفق عليه




Fri, 16-03-2012 - 2:21


غزلان: السمع والطاعة من أهم مقومات الإخوان.. وأعضاء الحزب لن ينتخبوا مرشحا غير متفق عليه

محمود غزلان-المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين

المتحدث باسم الإخوان: منصور حسن ليس مرشح الجماعة.. وسندعم مرشحنا معنويا

لا خلاف بيننا وبين أبو الفتوح بسبب أفكار سيد قطب

استبعد الدكتور "محمود غزلان" - المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين - أن يقوم أي من أعضاء حزب الحرية والعدالة، بدعم أي مرشح للرئاسة، غير متفق عليه، وذلك لأن الكتلة البرلمانية تقوم بالتنسيق مع مجلس شورى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ولن يكون هناك أي تعارض بين الاثنين.

ونفى "غزلان" أن يكون «منصور حسن» هو مرشح الجماعة لرئاسة الجمهورية، مؤكداً أن الجماعة ستدعم مرشحها معنوياً، من خلال إبلاغ أعضاء الجماعة، بتأييد هذا الشخص، كمرشح للجماعة، ثم يتم عرض الشخصية على القوى السياسية الأخرى، وإذا توافقت القوى الأخرى مع الجماعة، تأتي بعد ذلك الدعاية له، بين أبناء الشعب المصري.

وأوضح "غزلان" أنه لا يوجد أي تحامل على الدكتور "أبو الفتوح" - المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة - والمسألة كانت عبارة عن قرار تم اتخاذه بعد الثورة، بعدم وجود مرشح للإخوان في انتخابات الرئاسة، قائلا : "وذلك لأننا كنا نخشى أن تجهض الثورة، باستخدام فزاعة الإخوان، التي كان يستخدمها النظام السابق دائما ويشوهها".

ولفت إلى أن "أبو الفتوح" وافق على القرار في مجلس شورى الإخوان، وخالفه بعد ذلك، ولا يمكن قبول هذا الأمر فتم فصله، منوهاً بأن السمع والطاعة من أهم مقومات الجماعة وأن أي عضو يخالف قرار الجماعة يتم فصله.

وشدد المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان على أنه لا يوجد خلاف بين الجماعة و"أبوالفتوح" بسبب أفكار "سيد قطب"، مشيراً إلى أن هناك العديد من الشائعات التي يتم ترويجها عبر وسائل الإعلام، وجميعها غير صحيح على الإطلاق.

----------


## اليمامة

أيمن نور: لم أخرج من سباق الرئاسة بعد ..ولدي 6عروض من مرشحين لأكون نائبا للرئيس





Fri, 16-03-2012 - 2:22

أيمن نور: لم أخرج من سباق الرئاسة بعد ..ولدي 6عروض من مرشحين لأكون نائبا للرئيس

أيمن نور

قال الدكتور أيمن نور ، رئيس حزب غد الثورة ، أنه لم يخرج من سباق الرئاسة بعد ، لافتا أن هناك احتمالات حول إصدار العفو عنه  قبل غلق باب الترشح ، وأن قرار ترشحه لم يحسم بعد وسيتم الإعلان عن موقفه من ذلك فى الترشح فى 21 مارس القادم ،مضيفا أن قرار ممارسة حقه في الترشح سيكون من خلال مؤسسته المتمثلة في حزب الغد .

جاء ذلك خلال الاجتماع الذي عقد مساء أمس الخميس بمقر حزب غد الثورة بالإسكندرية ، في إطار الدعوة لتأسيس "مجلس الثورة" بحضور ممثلي عدد من الكيانات السياسية من بينهم أحزاب العدل والمصريين الأحرار ،والكرامة ،ومصر الحرية ، فضلا عن حضور ممثلين من المجلس الوطني بالإسكندرية ، وحركة 6 إبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية ، وجبهة أنا المصري المستقلة .

وأشار نور ،أن أكثر من مرشح محتمل طلب منه أن يكون نائبا له في حالة فوز أحدهم بالرئاسة  قائلا " لدى 6 عروض حتى الآن من مرشحين للرئاسة كي أكون نائبا لهم ".

وتابع " فكرة قبولى بأن أصبح نائبا لن تكون مجردة ، فإذا كان الرئيس القادم يتصور أن وظيفة النائب  هي الذهاب للمطار لاستقباله وفتح البريد ، فهذا الإطار ليس لي ، أما إذا كان له دور سياسي وتنفيذي فمن الممكن أن أفكر في ذلك" ،مضيفا أنه يجب أن يكون على علم كامل ببرنامج المرشح ،وأن يضع موقف حزب غد الثورة في الاعتبار، "الفكرة مقبولة بمحددات وليست شروط ".

وأضاف أنه تم تشكيل لجنة بحزب غد الثورة لمراجعة برامج المرشحين المحتملين للرئاسة ومراجعة موقف الحزب منهم ، مشيرا أنه يكن تقديرا لأغلب المرشحين الحاليين على المستوى الشخصي ، ماعدا بعضهم من الذين يراهم متورطين ،واصفا ترشحهم بالفجاجة .

وتابع قائلا  "عمرو موسى على الأقل ترك تلك المؤسسة منذ 10 سنوات ، ولكن هل من المعقول أن يترشح أحد للرئاسة ومازالت يده ملطخة بدماء الثوار ، وبعضهم متورط فى أحداث  موقعة الجمل" .

وأوضح نور أن الفكرة من الدعوة لإنشاء مجلس الثورة هدفها توحيد مطالب الثوار في قالب واحد وان تكون بمثابة مؤسسة كبيرة للثورة يكون بها شق اقتصادي واجتماعي للتعبير عن الثوار ولتغيير الفكرة الهدامة التي اتخذها الرأى العام عنهم من خلال وسائل للتواصل معهم ، مضيفا أنه يتم الاستعداد لإنشاء إذاعة "إف إم"على موجات الراديو بإسم الثوار.

واكد  أن الفكرة من مجلس الثورة ليست  بمشروع اندماج بين القوى السياسية  أنما أقرب إلى نمط العلاقات الشبكية ،لأنه من الصعب أن تتوحد أيدوليجيات مختلفة على مبادئ واحدة قائلا " لو حدث إندماج سنخسر المعركة "، مضيفا أنه  لا يوجد رؤوس في هذا الكيان حتى الآن ولا حتى هو ، وذلك حتى يتم انتخاب مجلس أمناء للمجلس الذى من المحتمل أن لا يكون "نور "احد أعضائه .

كما أشار أن الداعين للفكرة غير متعجلين لإعلان مجلس الثورة بالإسكندرية ، باعتبار ذلك مشروع تكاملي ،والتنسيق به هو الأساس ، كما أنه يعتمد على فكرة التنقية حتى لا يحدث به انشقاقات لتأمين الكيان وليس لاحتكاره ، لافتا  أن المجلس سيختار قياداته بشكل ديمقراطى ولن يتم التسرع في اتخاذ أى خطوة ، وسوف تكون كافة الاجتماعات وفق إطار التحضير .

وشدد على ضرورة  تطوير الخطاب السياسى بالثورة ، قائلا "نريد أن نخرج مصر بنتيجة أفضل من سيناريو الاحتراب ، الذى سيجعل من مصر لبنان جديدة"، مؤكدا أن الكيان ليس متعارضا مع البرلمان ، ولكنه سيكون  مكمل له " لسنا سلطة تنفيذية ولكن سنخرج توصيات يلتزم به متخذ القرار حسب قوة ضغطنا فى الشارع "،متابعا " وانا لن افرط فى دم إبنى ولا أولادي في الثورة " .

----------


## اليمامة

هدوء في مقر لجنة انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية
Fri, 16-03-2012 - 2:00

    * مصر

مقر لجنة انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية

شهد مقر اللجنة القضائية العليا المشرفة على انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية هدوءا شديدا صباح اليوم - الجمعة - حيث تراجع عدد المتقدمين لسحب استمارة الترشيح للمنصب وذلك في سابع يوم لفتح باب الترشيح.

ولم يتقدم لسحب أوراق الترشيح صباح اليوم غير المواطن "عصام السيد" ويعمل سائقا للتاكسي وقال أنه يحمل برنامجا لتطبيق العدالة الاجتماعية ورفع مستوى معيشة المواطنين ومكافحة الفقر والغلاء والبطالة.

فيما واصل المواطن "عبد القادر عمر" الذي سبق له سحب أوراق الترشيح تردده على مقر لجنة الانتخابات اليوم وانتقد الإعلام لعدم تغطية سحبه لأوراق الترشيح بشكل لائق وهو مواطن من عرب مطروح وقال أن برنامجه يقوم على رد الأموال المنهوبة من الخارج وإقامة دولة مدنية بمرجعية إسلامية.

يذكر أن عدد الذين سحبوا أوراق الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية تجاوز 665 مواطنا حتى الآن.

----------


## اليمامة

أعضاء بحملة البرادعي يؤكدون حصوله على 45 ألف توكيل من المصريين في الداخل 




45 ألف توكيل حررها المصريون بالداخل والخارج للدكتور "محمد البرادعي" - المدير السابق لوكالة الطاقة الذرية - للترشح للرئاسة، معلومة أكدها ونشرها أعضاء بحملة البرادعي للرئاسة على صفحاتهم على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "الفيسبوك" ، برغم إعلان الدكتور "محمد البرادعي" في يناير الماضي انسحابه من سباق الرئاسة.

المعلومة أكدها "باسم كامل" - النائب البرلماني عن حزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي وأحد أعضاء حملة البرادعي المقربين منه - في تصريح خاص لـ"الدستور الأصلي" قائلا أن المعلومة صحيحة بالفعل، حيث أكدت حصول البرادعي على 45 ألف توكيل منهم " 30" ألف توكيل حصل عليهم حزب التحالف المصري من المصريين بدول الخليج العربية وما يزيد عن" 15 " ألف توكيل من داخل محافظات مصر.

"كامل" أضاف أن التوكيلات حررها عدد من مؤيدي الدكتور "البرادعي" في محاولة لاقناعه بالعدول عن قراره بعدم خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية إذا رأى عدد التوكيلات الكبير التي حررها له المواطنون ومدى تمسكهم به ،مضيفا: "الدكتور البرادعي سعيد جدا بهذه اللافتة من مناصريه إلا أنه أبلغنا أنه لن يعود عن قراره لأن الظروف التي دفعته لعدم الترشح مازالت قائمة"، لافتا إلى أن "البرادعي" وبعض أعضاء حملته كانوا يمزحون بعد سماع هذا الخبر بأنه سوف يترشح لمنصب الرئيس الموزا ي على غرار البرلمان الموازي.

في حين أشار النائب "زياد العليمي" على صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "الفيسبوك" اليوم - الخميس - أن "البرادعي" استطاع جمع 45 ألف توكيل رغم مقاطعته للانتخابات في الوقت الذي لم يتمكن فيه المرشحين المحتملين من ذلك قائلا: "لم يتمكن أي من المرشحين المحتملين من جمع التوكيلات التي تمكنهم من خوض الانتخابات بينما تجميع 45 ألف توكيل لمن قاطعها".

----------


## اليمامة

مرشحو الرئاسة يعلنون الحرب ضد «العليا للانتخابات»

١٦/ ٣/ ٢٠١٢




صعّد مرشحون محتملون للرئاسة من لهجتهم الرافضة لقرار اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، بحظر الدعاية حتى ٣٠ أبريل المقبل، وواصلوا حملاتهم الانتخابية ووضع الملصقات فى معظم شوارع الجمهورية. ووصف حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل، حظر استخدام المساجد فى الدعاية بـ«العربدة»، وقال عبر صفحة الجبهة السلفية على الإنترنت: «لا يمكن منع المساجد من التحدث فى الأمور العامة»، معتبراً القرار بأنه آسر لدور العبادة. وأضاف: «من حق الكنائس أيضاً الحديث فى الأمور العامة، ولو دعيت إلى ندوة فى كنيسة لذهبت».

قال الدكتور خالد سعيد، المتحدث باسم الجبهة السلفية: «المساجد فى أيام الرسول كانت تستخدم فى جميع الأمور الدنيوية، ولا يوجد خلاف شرعاً حول استخدامها فى انتخابات الرئاسة».

وقال خالد على، المرشح المحتمل: «طظ فى المادة ٢٨ من الإعلان الدستورى، وهنعمل دعاية.. ونكمل الحرب حتى نصل للديمقراطية، رغم أن الانتخابات بدأت بالرشاوى، لتحرير التوكيلات لصالح مرشحين محددين بسعر ١٥٠ جنيهاً للتوكيل».

وعلق المستشار حاتم بجاتو، أمين اللجنة العليا، على حظر الدعاية، قائلاً: «أعلنا الضوابط لكنهم أحرار، وسيتم تطبيق القانون على المخالفين». وأكد مصدر قضائى رفيع المستوى داخل اللجنة العليا أن عدم تقديم المرشحين المحتملين أوراقهم بشكل رسمى لا يبرر استمرارهم فى الدعاية.

من جانبه، انتقد حسام خيرالله، المرشح المحتمل، عملية شراء التوكيلات، وقال خلال زيارته مركز أهناسيا بمحافظة بنى سويف: «لن أدفع قرشاً واحداً فى أى توكيل، ويجب ألا يأتى الرئيس عبر المال، وإلا فلنوفر على أنفسنا الجهد، ونأتى بأغنى رجل فى مصر، ونجعله رئيساً».

فى السياق نفسه، استمر توافد المواطنين الراغبين فى الترشح على مقر اللجنة العليا، أمس، فى اليوم السادس لفتح باب الترشح، وسحب ٧٥ مواطناً أوراق ترشحهم، ليصل إجمالى العدد إلى ٦٣٩ مرشحاً محتملاً.

واستمر توافد عشرات المواطنين «المغمورين» إلى مقر اللجنة لسحب أوراق ترشحهم. وقال خالد على الفوال، المهندس الزراعى، القادم من محافظة المنوفية، إنه سحب أوراق الترشح، لأن «كرسى الرئاسة لا يصلح إلا للمنايفة، ولا يجوز لأحد غيرهم».

وواصلت مكاتب الشهر العقارى بالمحافظات استقبال المواطنين الراغبين فى تحرير توكيلات للمرشحين، وارتفعت أسهم الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح وحمدين صباحى وعمرو موسى فى محافظة القليوبية، فيما تصدر حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل السباق فى السويس ودمياط، وشهد العديد من المكاتب تجاوزات من قبل أنصار المرشحين منها نشر الدعاية داخل المكاتب

----------


## اليمامة

تشكيل مجلس رئاسى يضم 100 شخصية عامة لإحباط مخطط المجلس العسكرى والقوى القديمة لاختيار مرشح من النظام البائد.. وإجهاض المؤامرات الداخلية والخارجية ضد الثورة

الجمعة، 16 مارس 2012 - 16:14


عمار على حسن


عقد عدد كبير من الشخصيات الوطنية والسياسية مؤتمرا، بفندق جراند حياة اليوم الجمعة، لإعلان إنشاء مشروع رئاسى للثورة يسانده تيار وطنى جامع يضم شخصيات سياسية ووطنية من مختلف الفئات والألوان السياسية بالمجتمع يمثلون فريقا رئاسيا، مؤكدين أن هذا المشروع الرئاسى فى مواجهة المشروع العسكرى.

وقال الدكتور عمار على حسن لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن فكرة المشروع الرئاسى للثورة فكرة جماعية تخلقت للنقاش وتضم رموز وطنية من مختلف الاتجاهات والتيارات للتصدى لصفقة الرئيس التى يطرحها المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، مشيرا إلى أن هذا المشروع ضد فكرة وصول رموز النظام القديم لرئاسة الجمهورية.

وأشار حسن إلى أن الهدف من المشروع خلق تيار وطنى لمساندة مشروع رئاسى من الثورة، وبداية لصنع مسار سياسى بديل حقيقى، وليس لإعادة إنتاج الزعيم، مؤكدا أن اللحظة الراهنة تتطلب من الجميع تغليب مصلحة الوطن على المصالح الشخصية والحزبية، خاصة بعد التشتت والتفرق الذى أصاب القوى السياسية والثورية، مشيرا إلى أن هذا الاجتماع هو الرابع، حيث تم عقد لقاءات سابقة خلال الشهرين الماضيين تم خلالها دعوة رموز وشخصيات وطنية لمناقشة الفكرة.

وأوضح المشاركون فى المشروع الرئاسى للثورة فى بيان لهم قائلين: "منذ اندلاع ثورة 25 يناير وحتى اليوم مرت الثورة المصرية بمخاض عسير وتحديات قاسية، وتعرضت الثورة المصرية لمحاولات متكررة ولا زالت لاحتوائها ومحاولة اختراقها وتفريغها من مضمونها، عن طريق قوى متعددة تكالبت عليها داخليا وخارجيا وإقليميا، من أجل استعادة مصر إلى موقعها القديم كمجرد سمسار إقليمى فى سياستها الخارجية، والاستنزاف لقوى اجتماعية قديمة ساندت ولا زالت تساند النظام الفاسد والمستبد الذى كان يمثله الرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك".

وأضاف البيان قائلا: "فى ظل الصراع بين قوى ثورة 25 يناير المجيدة من جهة وقوى نظام الفساد والاستبداد التى مازالت تمسك بمفاصل ومفاتيح الدولة، استشعرت رموز القوى الوطنية الثورية الجديدة مخاطر هذه المرحلة وصعوبة المعركة ذاتها، فتنادت من كافة التيارات السياسية والروافد الفكرية والثقافية لإنشاء تيار وطنى رئيسى لإدارة هذه المعركة الكبرى والتى تتخذ من انتخاب رئيس جديد للدولة رمزية خاصة، نظرا لما يمثله هذا الموقع من حساسية خاصة خاصة فى النظام السياسى المصر".

وأشار البيان إلى أن القوى القديمة تتجمع من أجل انتاج رئيس يحفظ للنظام القديم عناصر بقائه ومكونات استمراره، بينما بالمقابل مازالت القوى الثورية لابد وأن تقدم بديلا يمثل مسار هذه الثورة وتعبر عن حرية الشعب فى اختيار الرئيس.


وأوضح البيان قائلا: "إن هذا التنادى الوطنى للتيار الرئاسى فى ساحة الثورة المصرية، هو إدراك لخصائص اللحظة ومخاطر المرحلة وصعوبة المعركة الفاصلة التى تتخذ من شعار "اختيار الرئيس" عنونا لها، لذلك قرر هذا التيار أن يضع المسألة أمام الشعب المصرى وقواه الحية فى إطارها الصحيح، فنحن لا نسعى لاختيار رئيس للجمهورية، وإنما نقاتل من أجل انتزاع مؤسسة للرئاسة تقوم على هيكل وبناء جديدين".

وأضاف البيان أن بناء وإدارة معركة المؤسسة الرئاسية التى تنادينا وتحالفنا من أجلها لا تعنى اختيار رئيس من بين صفوف الثورة فحسب، وإنما اختيار فريق عمل رئاسى متكامل ومتناغم ومنسجم بصرف النظر عن الروافد الفكرية والانتماءات المتنوعة لأعضاء هذا الفريق الرئاسى، مشيرا إلى أن بناء هذه المؤسسة الرئاسية يعنى اختيار رئيس ونائبين معروضين للرأى العام وللشعب المصرى منذ اللحظة الأولى كفريق متكامل، يحيط بهم مجموعة كاملة من شخصيات وطنية لها إسهاماتها الفكرية والسياسية والنضالية، وتلك الرؤى والسياسات هى ما ستمكن هذا الفريق الرئاسى من تطبيق سياسات جديدة قادرة على إخراج مصر من أزمتها الراهنة.

وذكر البيان أن الفريق الرئاسى يضم رموزا متنوعة مسلمين ومسيحيين ويساريين ويمينيين وليبرالين وآخرين منتمين لمرجعيات دينية إسلامية ليشكلوا معا وحدة فعالة وعنوانا وطنيا جامعا، ورسالة إلى كل بقاع الأرض أن هذه هى مصر المستقبل بكل تجلياتها وطموحها الأنسانى النبيل للحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية، تحقيقا لاستعادة كرامة الوطن وإعادة الاعتبار له.

وأوضح أن هذا الفريق الرئاسى وإذا كان يقوده رئيس ونائبيه فإنه وعبر ورش عمل موسعة وشاملة لكل أوجه المشكلات التى تواجهها مصر، استقر على "سياسات إنقاذ وطنية" فعالة فى حقل الاقتصاد والسياسة الخارجية والقضايا الاجتماعية وبرامج التنمية وغيرها.

وناشد الموقعون على البيان والذين شكلوا لجنة تضم مائة شخصية، كل القوى الوطنية والثورية تبنى هذا المشروع الوطنى "لبناء فريق عمل رئاسى" باعتبار أعضائه رأس حربة لهذه المؤسسة الرئاسية، لقطع الطريق على مؤامرات القوى المعادية للثورة داخليا وخارجيا وإقليميا ودوليا.

وقالوا إن خيارتهم مفتوحة ومعاييرهم واضحة لاختيار الأكفأ للمرحلة الراهنة، ووفقا لهذه المعايير تم تشكيل لجنة لمقابلة بعض مرشحى الرئاسة وغيرهم من الشخصيات التى يمكن دفعها إلى غمار السباق الرئاسى فى سبيل ترجمة هذا المشروع الرئاسى على أرض الواقع وبما لا يخل إطلاقا بالمعايير.

وأكد الدكتور سيف عبد الفتاح إن هذا المشروع الرئاسى لمواجهة المشروع العسكرى، لأن العسكر يتحكم فى كل شىء، ولكى يمتنع المجتمع عن العسكرة ولا يستجيب بالاستبداد لبناء نظام سياسى ديمقراططى مصرى.

وقال عبد الفتاح: "ما نراه الآن أن العسكرى يمارس ما من شأنه جعل كافة المؤسسات فى الدولة تحت الحصار، وخاصة المؤسسة البرلمانية".

وحضر المؤتمر الدكتور كمال الهلباوى وعمار على حسن وحمدى قنديل وحسن نافعة وحازم عبد العظيم والشيخ مظهر شاهين والفنان عبد العزيز مخيون والمخرج خالد يوسف وفريدة الشوباشى ومعين مختار من تحالف المصريين الأمريكيين ومنار الشوربجى وعزة زيدان ومنار الشوربجى والدكتور أحمد دراج وهالة البدرى والنائب حمدى الفخرانى وعبد الفتاح ماضى وعدد آخر من الشخصيات.

----------


## اليمامة

أتوبيس "العوا" يتعطل فى الفيوم بسبب أزمة "السولار"

الجمعة، 16 مارس 2012 - 17:11





تعطل الأتوبيس الذى يقل الدكتور العوا والصحفيين المرافقين له فى جولته بالفيوم، بعد نفاد السولار، وصعوبة الحصول عليه، فى ظل أزمة الحصول على السولار المنتشرة فى محافظات مصر.

أزمة السولار تسببت فى استياء العوا من الحادثة ونزل من الأتوبيس، وترجل حتى الاستراحة المقرر نزوله بها، وتبادل التحية مع أهالى المحافظة.

----------


## اليمامة

منع متسول من الدخول للجنة الرئاسة لعدم امتلاكه تحقيق شخصية

الجمعة، 16 مارس 2012 - 16:50



منعت القوات المكلفة بتأمين لجنة انتخابات الرئاسة دخول المواطن، على سالم إبراهيم والمقيم بالمطرية، والذى قال عن نفسه إنه "متسول" ولكن عمله الأساسى هو مدرب خيل إلى مقر اللجنة لعدم امتلاكه بطاقة الرقم القومى.

وقال المتسول إنه جاء اليوم لإتاحة الفرصة للمصريين لانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية الأصلح، قاصدا نفسه، وإنه سيتوجه لقسم شرطة مصر الجديدة لاستخراج بطاقة، عقب منعه من دخول اللجنة.

ورفضت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية تسجيل اسم الشاب محمد رمضان خلف الله البالغ من العمر 24 عاما والذى يعمل كبقال واتى مركز ساقلته بسوهاج لسحب طلب الترشح للرئاسة عصر اليوم الجمعة.
وقال رمضان عقب خروجه من اللجنة، إن المسئولين رفضوا تسجيل اسمه أو تسليمه استمارة شروط الترشح، معللة ذلك بقولها إنه لم يبلغ السن القانون للترشح وهو 40 عاما.

وأضاف رمضان أن هدفه من الترشح هو خدمة الطبقة المعدومة الفقيرة التى عانت فى النظام السابق، وخاصة بالصعيد لأنه عانى كثيرا من قلة الخدمات، موضحا أن نواب البرلمان فى الصعيد لا يفعلون أى شىء للمواطنين هناك.
اللى بيحصل بقى غير طبيعى بالمرة !

----------


## اليمامة

أدى صلاة الجمعة مع مؤيديه..
"عمر سليمان": العملاء والخونة سيغتالوننى لو ترشحت للرئاسة

الجمعة، 16 مارس 2012 - 16:16



أدى اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، صلاة الجمعة مع مؤيديه ومناشديه الترشح للرئاسة، وذلك بمسجد صفية أم المؤمنين، بصلاح سالم نفق العروبة.

وقال أحد المؤيدين إن نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق قال لهم عقب صلاة الجمعة معهم: "إن الخونة والعملاء والمرتزقة سغتالونى لو أعلنت ترشحى للرئاسة، وأن الأمر ممكن فى حالة وجود ضغط شعبى".

يذكر أن مؤيدى عمر سليمان قد بدأوا فى جمع توكيلات للضغط عليه للترشح للرئاسة وخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية، كما كانوا قد طالبوه خلال لقاء معه مؤخرا بالرجوع عن قراره وخوض الانتخابات.

----------


## اليمامة

فى اليوم السابع للترشح.. محمد فوزى ثالث مرشح رسمى لرئاسة الجمهورية عن حزب الجيل.. وسائق تاكسى وفلاح يسحبون الأوراق.. وقدورة يحضر ليصور مع وسائل الإعلام

الجمعة، 16 مارس 2012 - 17:10


د. محمد فوزى أمام لجنة تلقى طلبات الترشح


سيطرت حالة من الهدوء على مقر اللجنة القضائية العليا المشرفة على انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية صباح اليوم، الجمعة، فى سابع أيام فتح باب الترشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية بمقر اللجنة بمصر الجديدة.

وقد شهد اليوم إقبالا محدودا من المواطنين على سحب أوراق الترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة، وذلك لعدم علم الكثيرين بأن اللجنة تمارس عملها اليوم الجمعة، كونه عطلة أسبوعية رسمية فى أغلبية المؤسسات والجهات الحكومية فى مصر، وهو ما أدى إلى تقدم 6 مواطنين فقط للجنة الانتخابات للاستعلام عن المستندات المطلوبة للترشح.

وتقدم الدكتور محمد فوزى، أستاذ القانون، للجنة بأوراق ترشحه لمنصب رئاسة الجمهورية عن حزب الجيل الديمقراطى، بصحبة ناجى الشهابى، عضو مجلس الشورى ورئيس الحزب، موضحا أنهم استوفوا الأوراق المطلوبة من لجنة شئون الأحزاب السياسية، مشيرا إلى أنه يمتلك برنامجا انتخابيا كاملا يخوض به انتخابات الرئاسة عن الحزب.

وأكد فوزى عقب خروجه من مقر اللجنة أنه تم قبول أوراقه، ليصبح بذلك ثالث مرشح رسمى لرئاسة الجمهورية، طبقا لما أعلنته اللجنة، بعد أبو العز الحريرى، الذى ترشح عن حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، وأحمد عوض عن حزب مصر القومى.

وسحب البدراوى فرحات البدراوى "فلاح" بالدقهلية، ويبلغ من العمر 56 عاما أوراق الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، من اللجنة، قائلا "أنا مش متعلم وجاهل بس بجيد اللغة الإنجليزية، وأنه تعلمتها عبر قراءته لأى ورقة يجدها بالشارع".

وأشار البدراوى إلى أنه ترشح من أجل عودة حق الفلاح البسيط والعامل لأن حقوقهم هضمت خلال النظام السابق، وأن أهله وعشيرته يجمعون التوكيلات الآن، وأنه يمتلك مجموعة من الأراضى سوف يعتمد على حصيلتها لتمويل الحملة، مضيفا أنه لو نجح فى الانتخابات لن يقوم بتعيين أى نائب، وأنه سيعفو عن مبارك ورموز نظامه فى حالة قيامهم برد الأموال المنهوبة.

كما تقدم سائق تاكسى يدعى "عصام السيد" من المطرية لسحب أوراق الترشح، موضحا عقب خروجه من اللجنة أنه بدأ فى جمع 4 آلاف توكيل، وأنه يعتمد على منطقته الشعبية فى تمويل حملته الانتخابية، وأن أهم نقاط برنامجه الانتخابى تتمثل فى دعم المواطن المصرى وتحديد دعم لكل أسرة عن 3 أفراد فقط منها، مؤكدا أن لديه القدرة على إدارة مصر فى المرحلة المقبلة، وأنه يقدم الخدمات لمنطقته من سنوات، وأنه ساهم فى نظافة المطرية وتقنين مشروع التوك توك، مشددا على ضرورة ألا يقدم الرئيس القادم أى تنازلات لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين باعتبارها أغلبية برلمانية.

وأكد سائق التاكسى أنه فى حال فوزه بالمنصب سيسعى للتخلص من الهيمنة الأمريكية وتحقيق الاستقلال المصرى عن أى سيطرة أجنبية، وأنه مع الخروج الآمن للمجلس العسكرى، لأنه حمى الثورة، وكان الماضى والحاضر والمستقبل بالنسبة لمصر.

كما حضر محمد على ماهر موظف بقطاع البترول الى مقر اللجنة لسحب أوراقه على الرغم من أن عمره 39 عاما فقط، كما حضر أيضا شخصان لسحب أوراق الترشح، أحدهما يرتدى جلباب، والآخر يضع شنطة بداخلها أدوات سباكة، وخرجا مسرعين من اللجنة رافضين الإفصاح عن أسمائهما.

وتوقف أحد أنصار الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل، يدعى عمرو الشيخ بسيارة سوداء اللون تحمل أرقام ر م ل 657 ملصق عليها بوستر كبير لتأييد الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل لرئاسة الجمهورية، حاملا فى يديه صورة من توقيعات أعضاء البرلمان التى حصل عليها أبو إسماعيل، مشيرا إلى أنه جاء ليستفسر عما يحدث أمام اللجنة، مبديا استغرابه من عدم تقدم أبو اسماعيل بأوراق ترشحه للجنة حتى الآن.

وسحب الشيخ علاء الدين حسنى على صاحب شركة استيراد وتصدير أوراق ترشحه، مؤكدا أنه سيعيد القوى الشرائية للجنيه المصرى فى برنامجه الانتخابى، وأن أعضاء البرلمان ليس لديهم وعى كامل ويجب تدريبهم مع التركيز على إصلاح التعليم، مشيرا إلى أنه مع فكرة الخروج الآمن للمجلس العسكرى.

وحضر إلى مقر اللجنة الشيخ عبد القادر عمر والشهير باسم الشيخ "قدورة" من قبيلة الشرصات بمطروح لليوم الثانى إلى مقر اللجنة، بعد أن سحب أوراقه بالأمس وعند سؤاله عن سبب عودته مرة أخرى، قال إنه أتى كى يصور مع القنوات الفضائية وأنه واثق من نجاحه وأن ما دفعه للترشح خدمة مصر.


كان إجمالى عدد المواطنين الذين تقدموا لسحب الأوراق حتى اليوم السادس قد وصل إلى 660 مواطناً، طبقا لما أعلنته اللجنة، التى عقدت اجتماعا أول أمس بالمسئولين من وزارتى الداخلية والتنمية الإدارية، بخصوص تحديث قاعدة بيانات الناخبين والسادة المختصين للوقوف على آخر تطورات تنقية القاعدة وتعديل بياناتها.

----------


## اليمامة

«اللص التائب» بعد ترشيح نفسه للرئاسة: محدش هيعرف يسرق حاجة فى عهدى.. خبرة بقى!!.. أدعو رجال الأعمال لتمويل حملتى الانتخابية.. وأعرض على مبارك وعصابته الانضمام لجمعية «تأهيل المساجين» بعد قضاء عقوبتهم

الجمعة، 16 مارس 2012 - 08:20





الاسم: محمد راشد محمد عبدالقادر.
السن: 64 عامًا.
محل الميلاد: قرية العوامية مركز ساقلتة سوهاج.
المهنة: صاحب كشك.
المهنة السابقة: لص.
النشاط السياسى: مرشح محتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية.

هذه هى البيانات الشخصية لأحدث مرشحى الرئاسة، صاحب لقب «روبن هود المصرى»، واحد من أشهر لصوص التسعينيات.

وبعيدًا عن رأى «توفيق عكاشة» بأن رئيس الجمهورية ينبغى أن يعرف كم عودًا فى حزمة الجرجير، وسعر بارك البقرة، لكى يكون فردًا من أفراد الشعب، فإن اللص التائب يرى أن أولى أولويات برنامجه الانتخابى هى الاهتمام بمحدودى الدخل والفقراء من خلال تحسين ظروف المعيشة بزيادة الدخل لكل مواطن، لأن النظام السابق كان يعمل بمبدأ غريب هو: «الشعب حزمة كسبرة.. إديه على قفاه من ورا».

البرنامج الانتخابى للص التائب يتضمن خطة شاملة فى جميع المجالات، وأولها البدء بالعشوائيات، حيث يقول: أنا ولدت فى بير سلم فى بولاق أبو العلا، وعشت فى أماكن عشوائية كثيرة، «ودقت طعم الفقر، عشان كده أول ناس هحس بيهم هما الفقراء وسكان العشوائيات، ونفسى الشعب كله يأكل فى طبق واحد ويحس بغيره» وهذا أول مبادئ العدالة الاجتماعية.





ويوضح أن من برنامجه الانتخابى أيضًا الاكتفاء الذاتى بالمنتجات المصرية، والصناعة، وإلغاء المعونة الأمريكية التى نأخذها على حساب كرامتنا، مضيفًا أنه سيلغى نظام الخصخصة الذى أفسد مصر على مدى السنوات الماضية، وكذلك سيهتم بالنظام الصحى والتعليمى.

وعن سر ترشحه للرئاسة وإعلانه أنه «لص تائب» قال: «أنا أسأت لنفسى بأنى قلت إنى لص، بالرغم من وجود لصوص كثيرين بيننا، إلا أننى أردت أن أكون عبرة ورسالة للمجتمع بأن الجريمة لا تفيد، والمال الحرام لا ينفع، وهذا ما تعلمته فى حياتى».

ويقول محمد راشد: «لا أمتلك ثمن الدعاية الخاصة بحملتى الانتخابية، لذا أدعو رجال الأعمال لكى يساهموا فى دعاية حملتى، إذا كانوا مؤمنين برسالتى كلص تائب أريد خدمة المجتمع».

ويوضح اللص التائب قائلاً: «على مر العصور ومصر بلد «تكية» لكل حكامها، ولكن إذا توليت رئاسة الجمهورية فسوف أسترد فلوس مصر التى نهبت فى عصر النظام السابق، وسوف أمنع أى لص من الاستيلاء على فلوس المصريين أو تهريبها للخارج».





جمعية إصلاح وتأهيل المساجين أسسها اللص التائب، مؤخرًا، ومهمتها رعاية المساجين وأسرهم لحين الإفراج عنهم وتوفير فرص عمل لكل خريجى السجون، ووجه الدعوة لمبارك وأعوانه للاشتراك فى الجمعية بعد إنهاء مدة عقوبتهم فى السجن، ويرى اللص التائب محمد راشد أنه فى حالة إذا ما قارنا بين أى مسجون أو لص وبين مبارك وأعوانه فستكون النتيجة أن المساجين ملائكة بالنسبة لهؤلاء اللصوص الكبار أو الشياطين المقنعة.

ويحكى رشاد عن قصة الخطاب الذى أرسله للمشير طنطاوى قائلاً: «أرسلت خطاب شكر للمشير وجيشنا العظيم الذى أثلج قلبى فى الثورة المصرية»، مشيرًا إلى أنه شارك فى الثورة منذ البداية ونزل للميدان مرتديًا ملابس الإحرام للسخرية من النظام السابق، الذى سرق فلوس الفقراء، بينما هو سرق لإعادة الفلوس للفقراء.

وأوضح أن الثورة أعطته الأمل بأن بلدنا لن تقع مرة ثانية، حيث إن «الثورة تعتبر رد اعتبار لكل شخص مصرى ضد النظام الفاسد»، مضيفًا أن هذا النظام قد أضاع ما فعله الزعماء القدامى مثل: سعد زغلول، ومصطفى كامل، وأحمد عرابى، وجمال عبدالناصر.

محمد راشد، اللص التائب، قد تخلى عن كامل ثروته مرتين، الأولى وهو فى منتصف العشرينيات رغبة منه فى التخلص من المال الحرام الذى حصل عليه من السرقة، والثانية كانت مؤخرًا حينما خرج رئيس الوزراء عصام شرف عبر التليفزيون مطالبًا بدعم الاقتصاد المصرى والبورصة، يقول: تبرعت مؤخرًا بمبلغ 50 ألف جنيه، وهى كل ما أملك من بيعى للكتب فى الكشك الذى أعطته لى وزارة الداخلية بعد خروجى من السجن.

اللص التائب محمد راشد سبق أن جمع ملايين الجنيهات من تخصصه فى سرقة الشقق الراقية بالقاهرة، وانتهت رحلته إلى السجن، إلا أنه قرر التوبة بعد الإفراج عنه وتنازل عن الأموال والمجوهرات التى سرقها لوزارة الداخلية التى كرمته ومنحته رحلة حج، وخصصت له كشكًا يعينه على كسب قوته من عرق جبينه.

وأصدر راشد بعد خروجه من السجن بعدة سنوات كتابًا على نفقته الخاصة يروى فيه تجربته مع السرقة والتوبة، ويقدم فيه نصائح لساكنى العقارات لحمايتهم من السرقة، ويقوم بتوزيعه فى إشارات المرور.

وعن النصائح التى يقدمها للمصريين لحماية منازلهم من السرقة يقول محمد راشد: «يجب عدم ترك قفل على باب الشقة لأنه يؤكد عدم وجود أحد بالداخل، كما يجب ترك لمبة مضاءة وإدارة راديو على أى محطة، لأن الإضاءة والصوت يعطيان أيضًا إيحاء بوجود سكان داخل الشقة، كما يفضل أن يكون باب الشقة من الحديد وليس من الخشب».

وأرجع اللص التائب اتجاهه للسرقة إلى ضعف الوازع الدينى لديه ونسيان الموت والحساب، بالإضافة إلى الاحتياج وأصدقاء السوء والفوارق الاجتماعية بين الفقراء والأغنياء الذين كان يراهم من حوله يستقلون السيارات الفارهة ويقطنون الفيلات والقصور، فى حين أنه لا يجد ما يسد جوعه.

وعن الطقوس التى كان يتبعها قبل السرقة أضاف: «كنت أحرص على ارتداء بدل فاخرة غالية الثمن أشتريها من أشهر المحلات فى القاهرة، ولم أكن أستعين بلص آخر، واشتريت سيارة فارهة واستأجرت سائقًا لتوصيلى إلى المكان الذى أنوى سرقته، كما كنت أراقب حركة السكان فى الدخول والخروج من العمارة التى بها الشقة التى أنوى سرقتها، وأنظر من الخارج إلى الشرفات والشبابيك، وإذا وجدت شرفة الشقة ونوافذها مغلقة أصعد إليها، ولا أستعين بمفاتيح أو أدوات لكسر كالون الشقة، ولكن من خلال دفع الباب بكل قوتى وإغلاقه خلفى بعد التأكد من عدم وجود أحد فى الداخل ثم تبدأ رحلة البحث عن أموال أو مجوهرات، حيث كنت أسرق ما خف وزنه وغلا ثمنه.





واستطاع راشد تكوين ثروة طائلة خلال سنوات قليلة، فاشترى شقة ووضع أمواله فى بنكين، أحدهما أجنبى يضع فيه العملات الأجنبية والآخر مصرى، أما المصوغات والمجوهرات فقد كان يبيعها إلى التجار فى الصعيد بعد أن يدعى أنه ابن عمدة كبير فى البلد. وتجاوز نشاط راشد فى السرقة الحدود المحلية، حيث سافر إلى عدة دول عربية، منها الأردن وقطر والسعودية، وتم القبض عليه وترحيله إلى مصر.

وعن توبته يقول إنه شاهد فى المنام شخصًا يقول له هنرجعك للدنيا وهنشوفك تعمل إيه، وعندما استيقظ من النوم سمع أذان الفجر، وأدى الصلاة وقرر التوبة والتوقف عن السرقة، وبعد أسابيع من الإفراج عنه استضافته الإعلامية نجوى إبراهيم، وروى تجربته فى السجن، وطلب منها التوسط لمقابلة وزير الداخلية آنذاك عبدالحليم موسى بعد أن أخبرها عن رغبته فى التنازل عن الأموال التى سرقتها».

ويتابع: «استقبلنى الوزير فى مكتبه بحفاوة وأثنى على توبتى والتنازل عن حصيلة سرقاتى التى تقدر بخمسة ملايين جنيه، بالإضافة إلى عمارة وسيارة وسوبر ماركت، وكافأنى برحلة حج إلى الأراضى المقدسة وتخصيص كشك لى على نفقة الوزارة».

وعن الجانب الإنسانى لسرقاته يقول: «ذهبت لسرقة شقة فلم أجد فيها شيئًا يسرق، فتركت لسكانها 80 جنيهًا رأفة منى بحالهم».

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> أدى صلاة الجمعة مع مؤيديه..
> "عمر سليمان": العملاء والخونة سيغتالوننى لو ترشحت للرئاسة
> 
> الجمعة، 16 مارس 2012 - 16:16


اللهم اجعلني خائن وعميل : 




تربيتك ياريس
هنجيبه من بره يعني 
الحاله الوحيده اللي اديلك صوتي فيها 
انهم يعملو نقابه للخونه والعملاء  والسفاحين الدوليين 
اختارك وقتها النقيب بجدااااااااااره

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اعلامنا ده اعلام يقوم ويصحو علي الفتن والدسائس والاثاره وكل شيئ
اللي بيسحبو اوراق الترشح ده .. شيئ عادي
لان القانون لم يمنع احد من سحب استماره الشروط
وبالتالي اللي بيدخل يسحب الاستماره يسحبها .. مفيش مشكله
بيقراها . حب استطلاع .. ايا كان
لكن لن يتحول مرشح حقيقي الا .. استيفاء الشروط من حيث التوكيلات وو
...

عندنا حاله من العته الاعلامي للاسف

----------


## اليمامة

يا محمد انا حاسه ان المسألة هزلية ..
حاجة مؤسفة بكل أسف وبكل أسى 
عمرى ما شفت بلد بيحصل فيها كدا
ولا أمريكا ولا غيرها من البلاد اللى بنقول عليها متقدمة
احنا صورتنا بقت فى العالم هزلية من المرشحين لمنصب الرئاسة اللى بالشكل دا 
مين يصدق كل العدد دا وبالمواصفات دى ؟
شىء سيىء جدا بجد 
كان المفروض يبقى فيه ضوابط اللهم الا بقى فى حالة ان المجلس العسكرى والثورة المضادة عايزينها تبقى فوضى واضحوكة بما فيهم الإعلام !

دا منصب رئيس الجمهورية ومش مجرد شغل وظيفة رئيس ادارة مثلا واللا وحدة محلية زى ما الناس فاهمة !

----------


## اليمامة

انهاردة وانا راجعة ..وصلت لنا اخبار من بتوع حملة شفيق ..بيعرضوا رشوة 30 جنية مقابل التوكيل !
يا بلاش ..
وآدى اللى وصلنا له ..انتخابات رئيس الجمهورية هتتزور وهتتظبط على المقاس

انا حزينة جدا والله

----------


## اليمامة

*فيديو.. أغنية شعبية جديدة للترويج لأبو الفتوح رئيسا لمصر*

*آخر تحديث يوم             الجمعة 16 مارس 2012 - 10:30 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أطلق داعمون لترشيح الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، القيادي  الإخواني السابق، رئيسا للجمهورية، أغنية شعبية جديدة، على نمط الأغاني  التي يستخدمها السائقون في وسائل المواصلات والتوك توك، للترويج له بين  مختلف فئات الشعب.* وتتغنى الأغنية الجديدة التي انتشرت على موقع يوتيوب، ببطولات أبو  الفتوح في التصدي لفساد النظام السابق طوال السنوات الماضية، فهو "هيصون  بلدنا.. هيعيد حقوقنا.. هيبقى صوتنا.. ولا أمريكاني ولا بريطاني ولا  إيراني.. كتير ما شالنا.. مهموم بحالنا.. هيرد مالنا.. راجل مسئول.. مش من  الفلول.. لا سرق أراضي.. ولا عاش مطاطي.. ومكانش راضي.. ما هوش خواجة..  راجل كويس.. مهوش مهيس". وتؤكد الأغنية أن أبو الفتوح سيكون الرئيس القادم وبلا منافس، وانتشرت  على عدد كبير من حسابات يوتيوب لم يكن من بينها أي حساب ينتمي للحملة  الرسمية لأبو الفتوح، لكن "بوابة الشروق" لاحظت أن مونتاج الأغنية موحد في  جميع هذه الحسابات، ما يعني أنها خرجت من مصدر واحد وتم بثها على عدة قنوات  على موقع الفيديوهات الأبرز في العالم.

----------


## اليمامة

*مجموعة المشروع الرئاسي للثورة تنفي إختيارها لأبو الفتوح رئيسا وصباحي نائبا
*



الدكتور عمار علي حسن- مدير مركز وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط للدراسات
*آخر تحديث يوم             الجمعة 16 مارس 2012 - 10:00 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*نفى الدكتور عمار علي حسن الباحث بالشؤون السياسية والدينية  ومدير مركز أبحاث ودراسات الشرق الأوسط لـ"بوابة الشروق" أن تكون مجموعة  "المشروع الرئاسي للثورة" والتي ينتمي إلى عضويتها أعلنت بعد اجتماعها  اليوم الجمعة عن اختيار الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيسا وأن يكون  حمدين صباحي نائبا له مؤكدا أن الأنباء التي نشرت عن ذلك غير صحيحة على  الإطلاق.* وأكد حسن أن مجموعة "المشروع الرئاسي للثورة" لا تزال تدرس برامج  المرشحين للرئاسة ليتم اختيار رئيس ونائب من رحم ثورة يناير ولديهم القدرة  على إنجاز مطالبها واهدافها بشكل كامل وغير منقوص ومشيرا إلى أن الاتصالات  تتم مع عدد من المرشحين –دون أن يحدد أسمائهم- والذين تتوافر فيهم شروط  المجموعة. وقال حسن إن مجموعة "المشروع الرئاسي للثورة" بابها مفتوح للجميع وتضم  الشخصيات الوطنية من مختلف الفئات المجتمعية بمصر والتي يشترط فيها عدم  انتمائها للنظام القديم. وأوضح عمار علي حسن فى حديثه لـ"بوابة الشروق" أن هدف مجموعة "المشروع  الرئاسي للثورة" مساعدة الناس فى اختيارهم لمرشحهم الرئاسي ودون وصاية وفقا  لعدد من المعايير تم الاتفاق عليها، منها أن يكون المرشح الرئاسي متمتعا  بتاريخ نضالي ووطنى مشرف ويتمتع بالقبول الشعبي العام، وأن يكون محافظا على  الثوابت الوطنية محليا وإقليميا ودوليا وألا يكون من النظام السابق أو  تعاون معه، وألا يكون من العسكريين. وقال حسن: " الناس تريد اختيار مرشحا رئاسيا يخدم الثورة المصرية لكنها  تائهة وسط برامجهم الانتخابية وبيسألوني فى الشارع أختار مين للرئاسة،  وبالتالي دورنا من خلال مجموعة المشروع الرئاسي مساعدة الأفراد دون وصاية  على أحد منهم". وكشف الباحث السياسي الدكتور عمار علي حسن عن أن مجموعة "المشروع  الرئاسي للثورة" قررت تشكيل لجان للاتصال والإعلام، والتنسيق، واستطلاع  الرأي، مع تشكيل لجان أخرى من أجل التجوال على كل محافظات الجمهورية ووضع  تصور وبرنامج يحقق مطالب الشعب فى اختيار الرئيس القادم، وذلك من خلال  الاستعانة بخبراء فى تخصصات متنوعة كالاجتماع والعلوم السياسية والاقتصاد  والإعلام وعلم النفس لتقدير موقف وفرص كل المرشحين علاوة على تحديد  اختصاصات نائب الرئيس. وأوضح عمار أن أعضاء المجموعة اتفقوا على أن يتبرعوا من مالهم الخاص  لتمويل اجتماعات المجموعة وجولاتها في مختلف المحافظات والعمل أيضا على  بناء فريق عمل دائم إلى ما بعد الانتخابات يسعى لتكوين تيار سياسي بديل  لمصر المستقبل. تجدر الإشارة إلى أن مجموعة "المشروع الرئاسي للثورة" هى لجنة من 100  شخص تضم عدد من القوى السياسية والشخصيات العامة لوضع التصور الأمثل  لاختيار الرئيس القادم لمصر.

----------


## اليمامة

*مصدر: القرار «مجزرة» .. وأعضاء بمكتب الإرشاد أعلنوا دعمهم لأمين «الأطباء العرب»
**               الإخوان لمؤيدى أبوالفتوح: سحب التوكيلات أو الفصل*

خيرت الشاطر

*آخر تحديث يوم             السبت 17 مارس 2012 - 8:50 ص ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*



*«سوف يتم تخيير من حرروا توكيلات لعبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، من  أعضاء الجماعة ما بين سحبها أو الفصل»، هكذا حسم مصدر إخوانى مطلع، موقف  جماعته من مؤيدى المرشح الرئاسى بين أعضائها.* وقال مصدر بالجماعة إن هناك قرارا داخليا بفصل كل من حرر توكيلا لأبوالفتوح. وقال المصدر: إن الجماعة تعانى مأزقا كبيرا، لأن أكثر من 5 آلاف من  أعضائها حرروا توكيلات لأبوالفتوح، وهو ما يعنى حدوث مجزرة فى حالة فصل هذا  العدد الكبير، وفى حالة عدم فصلهم سيتظلم من تم فصله، مضيفا أن الجماعة لا  تجد مخرجا حتى الآن. وعقد مجلس شورى الإخوان المسلمين، أمس، اجتماعا طارئا لمناقشة الأزمة  التى تمر بها الجماعة، بسبب مرشح الجماعة للانتخابات الرئاسية، بعد تسارع  الأحداث وإعلان أعضاء بالجماعة وقيادات فيها، دعمهم لأبوالفتوح، وفى  مقدمتهم أسرة عضو مكتب الإرشاد الراحل، حسن جودة، وآخرون.  وأكد أمين عام  الجماعة، محمود حسين، لـ«الشروق» نبأ الاجتماع، رافضا الكشف عن تفاصيله. وقال مصدر إخوانى مطلع، إن مكتب الإرشاد شهد اجتماعا ساخنا الأسبوع  الماضى، عندما قال عضو المكتب، محمد على بشر، إنه لا يصح أن نعلم أن  أبوالفتوح هو الأصلح وندعم غيره وفقا للشرع».   فى السياق ذاته، قال النائب  عن حزب الحرية والعدالة، يسرى بيومى لـ«الشروق» إنه لا يرى أفضل من  أبوالفتوح بين المرشحين حتى الآن، وأن وجهة نظره أن أبوالفتوح هو الأصلح  لقيادة البلاد. وأعطى حزبا الوسط والتحرير المصرى (الصوفى)، لأعضائهما فرصة اختيار من  يرونه الأنسب مرشحا للرئاسة، دون تسمية مرشح بعينه. وقال رئيس حزب الأصالة  «السلفى»، عادل عفيفى، إن الحزب لن يعلن دعمه لأى مرشح رئاسى حتى إغلاق باب  الترشح نهائيا، مشيرا إلى أن الأساس الذى سيختار الحزب بناء عليه هو  برنامجه الانتخابى وخلفيته. يأتى ذلك فيما عقد عدد من رموز القوى الوطنية اجتماعا أمس بهدف التوافق  على «فريق رئاسى» يمثل الثورة ويخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية. ويستهدف  الاجتماع، الذى ظل قائما حتى مثول الجريدة للطبع، الاتفاق على مرشح واحد من  بين عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح وحمدين صباحى وخالد على وسليم العوا لخوض  الانتخابات

----------


## اليمامة

*نشطاء يطلقون حملة لجمع 40 ألف توكيل لترشيح البرادعي رئيسًا لمصر*

الدكتور محمد البرادعي - المدير السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية*آخر تحديث يوم             السبت 17 مارس 2012 - 10:05 ص ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أطلق عدد من النشطاء حملة "دعم البرادعي رئيساً للجمهورية" حملة  لجمع توكيلات لترشيح المدير العام السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية  رئيسا للجمهورية، رغم إعلانه الانسحاب من السباق الرئاسي.* وذكرت مصادر صحفية أن الهدف من جمع التوكيلات هو تكريم البرادعي، والضغط  عليه للترشح للرئاسة، بعد تحقيق الحملة هدفها في جمع أكثر من 40 ألف  توكيل. ونشرت صفحة "حملة انزل من بيتك، واعمل توكيل للبرادعي" صورة من  التوكيلات، التي وثقها النشطاء في الشهر العقاري، مؤكدة أنه يمكن لأي شخص  سحب توكيله إذا قام بالفعل بعمله لمرشح آخر. وقال محمد عادل الحتة، منسق بالحملة الشعبية لدعم البرادعي: إن هذه  المبادرات فردية ولا تتبناها حملته الرسمية، وتعد تكريما للدكتور، لكنه لن  يترشح، موضحا أن البرادعي عندما انسحب عرض أسبابه، التي لم تتغير في هذه  الآونة.

----------


## اليمامة

*إضافة مليون و600 ألف مواطن لقاعدة بيانات الناخبين.. وعدد «المشتاقين» يرتفع إلى 685* *(الجيل) يقدم ثالث مرشح مؤگد للرئاسة*

*آخر تحديث يوم             السبت 17 مارس 2012 - 11:15 ص ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*

قدم عضو مجلس الشعب، محمد فوزى عيسى، بأوراق تقدمه لانتخابات  رئاسة الجمهورية إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، مرشحا عن حزب  الجيل، أمس، ليكون ثالث مرشح مؤكد لرئاسة الجمهورية بأوراقه.*
 وعيسى وهو الذى فاز بمقعد فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب الأخيرة تحت مظلة التحالف الديمقراطى مع الإخوان المسلمين وأحزاب صغيرة أخرى. وحضر فوزى، الذى يعمل أستاذا للقانون وفاز بمقعد فى الانتخابات  البرلمانية الأخيرة تحت مظلة التحالف الديمقراطى مع حزب الإخوان وأحزاب  صغيرة أخرى، بصحبة رئيس الحزب، ناجى الشهابى، وقدما للجنة خطابا من لجنة  الأحزاب يفيد استقرار أوضاع الحزب ووجود ممثل قانونى له هو الشهابى،  بالإضافة إلى خطاب من الأمين العام لمجلس الشعب، سامى مهران، بعدد المقاعد  التى فاز بها الجيل فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب. ومنحت الأمانة العامة للجنة محمد فوزى، شهادة بتسلم الأوراق، ليكون بذلك  ثالث مرشح مؤكد للرئاسة بعد أحمد عوض الصعيدى عن حزب مصر القومى، وأبوالعز  الحريرى عن حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى. وأوضحت مصادر قضائية أن جميع أوراق المرشحين المؤكدين ستفحص فى وقت واحد  بعد إغلاق باب الترشيح فى 8 أبريل المقبل واستيفاء مواعيد الطعون والتظلم  والاستبعاد، على أن تعلن القائمة النهائية للمرشحين فى 26 أبريل، قبل بداية  الحملة الانتخابية رسميا بأربعة أيام. وفى سياق متصل، اجتمعت الأمانة العامة للجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة،  بلجنة تحديث قاعدة بيانات الناخبين فى ساعة مبكرة من صباح أمس الأول، حيث  تبين من مطالعة الأوراق التى قدمتها وزارة الداخلية أن عدد الناخبين سيرتفع  إلى نحو 51 مليون مواطن، حيث تمت إضافة مليون و600 ألف شاب مولودين فى  الفترة من 27 سبتمبر 1993 إلى 8 مارس 1994، وإضافة المواطنين الذين أنهوا  خدمتهم فى القوات المسلحة والأمن المركزى قبل 8 مارس الجارى. وأمرت اللجنة العليا بطبع مليون نموذج تأييد شعبى إضافى وتوزيعها على  مكاتب الشهر العقارى، بعدما أوشكت النماذج على النفاد فى بعض المكاتب،  بينما ما زالت الأمانة العامة تعكف على تفريغ الاسطوانات المدمجة التى  أرسلها الشهر العقارى للجنة ببيانات الناخبين الذين وثقوا نماذج تأييد حتى  الثلاثاء الماضى. وأوضحت وزارة الخارجية للجنة أنها أرسلت المائة ألف نموذج تأييد المخصصة  للمغتربين إلى البعثات الدبلوماسية، مع التأكيد على عدم مسئوليتها عن  تسليم النماذج للمرشحين فى مصر، كما تبين من مطالعة قاعدة تسجيل المصريين  فى الخارج إليكترونيا أن عددهم زاد إلى 406 آلاف، بمعدل زيادة يومية 5  آلاف، على مدار الأيام الخمسة الأخيرة. وشهد صباح أمس حضور 25 مواطنا لمقر اللجنة لإبداء رغبتهم فى الترشح  للرئاسة، ليرتفع بذلك العدد الإجمالى إلى 685، وبرز بالأمس حضور ثانى شيخ  لقبيلة من مطروح، وسائق تاكسى، ومواطن أمى، وموظفين حكوميين، تسلموا جميعا  ورقة واحدة بها إرشادات الترشح والمستندات المطلوبة.

----------


## اليمامة

*لا أقدم مشروعًا أيديولوجيًا وإنما مشروع للنهضة مشروعيته الثورة*

*حمدين صباحى:أنا الرئيس المواطن*





*آخر تحديث يوم             السبت 17 مارس 2012 - 12:15 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*


*قبل ثلاث سنوات كشف الرجل عن نيته خوض انتخابات الرئاسة ومنافسة  الرئيس القابع على كرسى الحكم، الذى كان يستعد لتمديد حكمه لفترة سادسة أو  ربما نقله إلى نجله الأصغر.*

 وقبل سنتين فى مثل هذه الأيام من نهاية شتاء 2010، كان الرجل يطلق حملة  لجمع توقيعات تمكنه من الترشح للانتخابات لمنافسة الأب أو الابن، واختار  نفس شعار حملته اليوم «واحد مننا»، وكان ضيفا على «الشروق» حينها أيضا،  وكانت حملته توزع استمارات تتضمن مطالبات بتعديل مواد من الدستور لتكفل حق  الترشح للمستقلين فى الانتخابات الرئاسية. سقط مبارك وسقطت ترسانته  الدستورية، واستمر حمدين صباحى على إصراره فى المنافسة على مقعد الرئيس.

 حمدين صباحى المرشح الراغب فى السباق ــ قبل وبعد مبارك ــ حل ضيفا على  مائدة غذاء «الشروق» ضمن مجموعة الحوارات التى تجريها الجريدة مع مرشحى  الرئاسة. حوار تحدث فيه عن تطلع ذات المرشح لحكم دولة بلا ثورة ثم دولة  تعيش على وقع ثورة. حوار دام ما يقرب من ثلاث ساعات، تحدث فيه حمدين صباحى  عن مشروعه لـ«النهضة» وعن رؤيته لإصلاح مؤسسة الرئاسة وإدارة قصورها.  المرشح ناصرى الصفة، أكد رغم ذلك أنه لا يقدم نفسه كمرشح حزب أو  أيديولوجية، وأن المرشح الذى سيخوض انتخابات الرئاسة «معتمدا على تياره  يضمن سقوطه».

 كوب من الشاى والكثير من ملاعق السكر وحديث بدا فيه منحازا للفقراء والفلاحين والعمال، هذه كتلته التصويتية، التى يراهن عليها.

 يؤمن حمدين صباحى بأن «معركة الرئاسة فى مصر هى بطريقة ما استكمال لمهام  هذه الثورة» وأن مهمة الرئيس القادم تأسيس جمهورية 25 يناير، جمهورية شابه  تتخلص من الدولة العجوز وفسادها. شعاره «عايزين رئيس مصرى بفلوس مصرية»،  وحملته تقوم على التبرع بجنيه واحد من كل مواطن، ويطالب لذلك بتشكيل هيئة  من المجتمع المدنى تكون مهمتها الإشراف على الإنفاق فى انتخابات المرشحين  «ويكونون شركاء فى الرقابة على كل مليم يدخل وكل مليم يصرف».

 «أنا مُصَر لأنى معجون طول عمرى بحلم رائع.. إن هذا البلد سيكون  إيجابيا. والثورة فتحت الباب وأصبح هناك واجب أخلاقى ووطنى، وهو أن يتحقق  حلم الناس اللى استشهدوا وظلموا طويلا»، يقول حمدين صباحى مبررا إصراره على  خوض انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية.

 الصحفى ونائب الشعب على مدى 10 سنوات يتحدث برومانسية أحيانا عن مستقبل  سياسى لمصر ما بعد يناير، ويقول إن هذه الرومانسية هى نفسها «التهمة» التى  كانت تكال إليه من النخبة فى ــ بمن فيهم المعارضون لمبارك ــ فى لحظات  سابقة عندما كان يقول إنه «مؤمن بأن هذه الثورة قادمة وأن الجماهير قادرة  على التغيير، فى وقت اهتز هذا الإيمان لدى كثيرين، أو لم يكن لديهم هذا  اليقين من الأصل. كنت أريد ثورة من خلال جماهير تنزل الشارع، وتمارس من  خلال حقها من مقاومة مدنية سلمية». وقطاع واسع من هذه النخبة ــ فى ظنه ــ  «بطبيعتها منحاز للناس لكن بطبيعتها (النخبة) أيضا غير مؤمنة بهم. تدافع عن  حقوقهم لكن لا تؤمن بقدرتهم».

 فى لقائه مع أسرة تحرير «الشروق» تحدث المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية عن رئيس  من معسكر الثورة واعتبر أن هذا هو المعيار الأساسى. «قد يكون هناك بين  المرشحين من يقترب من هذا المعنى، وآخرون يقفون ضد هذا المعنى. معركة  الرئاسة فى مصر هى بطريقة ما استكمال لمهام هذه الثورة. أى أن تحقق السلطة  ما هتف الناس واستشهدوا من أجله أو إما تعيد إنتاج النظام السابق مع بعض  التحسينات الشكلية».

 ويرى صباحى أن انتخابه رئيسا للجمهورية يعنى «أن هذه الثورة تنتصر. لأنى مربوط بهؤلاء الناس معنويا ونفسيا واجتماعيا وسياسيا».

 المرشح بعد ثورة يناير هو ذاته المرشح قبلها وتطلعه لكرسى الحكم لم يتغير.

 فى الأولى «كانت للثورة أن تتحقق من السلطة إذا كنت نجحت وقتها».

 وفى الثانية «الثورة أضافت لى يقينا بقوة الناس، وأصبح محل اتفاق أو على  الأقل محل قبول واسع. المكسب الرائع فى مصر هو اكتساب المصريين ثقة بالنفس  كجماعة وطنية وأنها قادرة على تحقيق إنجازات كبرى ليس فقط فى إسقاط نظام  وإنما إقامة نظام جديد». ربما لا تشكل 25 يناير قناعات جديدة لديه وإنما  كما يقول تضيف له «يقينا وإيمانا واسعا أننا نستطيع أن نبنى حكما ديمقراطيا  ونقيم نهضة طفرية فى التنمية وأن قرارانا الوطنى يستقل».

 يقين المرشح الذى يقترب من نهاية عقده الخامس يأتى من تعويله على  الشارع، وعلى «مصريين قلوبهم اطمأنت للكلام النظرى عن قدرتهم. «25 يناير»  أعادت الاعتبار للمواطن المصرى العادى. المواطن المنكسر اكتشفنا قوته فى  التحرير وأنا أريد بهذه القوة إن نبنى البلد وهذا المتغير الرئيسى».  المتغير بين السعى للحكم قبل وبعد مبارك.. قبل «كنت بتقول كلام يعتبر  تبشيرا. والآن أبنى على حقائق. حقيقة إن الثورة قامت وليس على أمل أن  الثورة تقوم.. قبل كنا نراهن على أن تفتح أبواب تنافس ديمقراطى، وأن هذا  الحجم من المضطهدين الباحثين عن خلاص يرون فيك مرشحا تعبر عنهم، وتأتى  لمؤسسة دولة عليك أن تغيرها كمؤسسة وتحقق بجهاز الدولة وبالناس هذا الأمر..  بعد 25 يناير حدثت طفرة كبرى لأن الحكم لم يصبح لمرشح يحاول أن يقنع الناس  به وإنما حكم شعب متبنى هذه الفكرة ويريد مرشحا مؤمنا بنفس أفكاره».

 استحوذت المقارنة بين حالة المرشح للرئاسة فى ظل النظام السابق، ثم فى  ظل نظام هدم ويراد استبداله على جزء كبير من اللقاء فى محاولة لفهم ما يمكن  أن يضيفه حمدين صباحى إن كان الرئيس.

 والإحساس بفرص الفوز فى ظل مشروع للتمديد أو التوريث قبل وبعد انهيار  المشروع؟ «فرص الفوز بها جانب معنوى يقينك فى إن ربنا سوف يمدنى والناس سوف  تصدقنى وتقف معى. هذا يقين مستقر لدى. اليوم الإحساس بالفوز أوثق».

 وفى مشهد انتخابات الرئاسة لعام 2012 يتوقع المرشح إقبالا واسعا من  المصريين على التصويت «وهذه ضمانة أن تتم بأقل التجاوزات. أعتقد أنه لا  فرصة للتزوير فى هذه المعركة وان جهاز الدولة يده مغلولة للتدخل بمن فى ذلك  المجلس العسكرى».

 يصنف صباحى منافسيه فى السباق تصنيفا أوليا «من منهم يمكن أن يتمم مهام  الثورة بالوصول إلى السلطة.. ومن يمكن أن يجهض الثورة إذا وصل إلى السلطة»  من مع أو ضد الثورة بالمعنى العام. «أطراف فى النظام القديم، أو جزء منه،  أو ساهموا فى صنع وتنفيذ السياسات التى تظاهر الناس ضدها، وآخرون كانوا فى  معارضة هذا النظام».

 فى الدرجة الثانية من الفرز مرشحين لم يكونوا مع النظام ولا من معارضيه،  وبهم مرشحون ينتمون إلى خلفيات ذات طابع إسلامى، وآخرون ينتمون لمشروع غير  مرتبط بأيديولوجية».

 يعتقد حمدين فى نفسه أنه يضم من المستويين «يكمل مهام الثورة وكان  معارضا للنظام ومشروعه غير مرتبط بأيديولوجية»، ولكنه يعتقد أيضا أنه ليس  الوحيد فى ذلك «مرشحون لم يكونوا جزءا فى دولة مبارك ولا من أنصار سياساته،  ولديهم مشترك واسع فى معارضتهم للنظام السابق، وبينهم مساحات عن تصورهم  للنظام الجديد غير متطابقة. لكن لا يوجد مبرر لتعدد مرشحين يعبرون عن نفس  الاتجاه حتى لو تفاوتت دقة تجسيدهم لبرامجهم».

 يريد صباحى لهذه الثورة أن تنجح.. ولكى تنجح يريد إعادة نظر فى المعركة  وأبطالها وأن «يجمعوا أنفسهم فى مرشح رئيسى لأن تشتت الأصوات قد يجعل لمرشح  إعادة إنتاج نظام مبارك فرصة أعلى».


 مرشح واحد للثورة

 يوافق الرجل على فكرة الحوار مع المرشحين المنتمين للثورة وتوحيد الجهود  حول مرشح واحد. «المهم المعايير تكون واضحة، وأحدها قياس شعبية المرشحين  على أن يكون التوقيت بعد إغلاق باب الترشيح والأكثر منا شعبية فى الشارع  نقف معه. وأقبل عن طيب خاطر لو قياسات الرأى العام قبل الانتخابات بمدى  مقبول كشفت إن فرص هذا المرشح أعلى أن أدعمه ولا أشترط أن أكون نائبا مع  أحد وإن كنت أرحب بالتعاون مع المرشحين الآخرين نوابا، إذا أثبتت قياسات  الرأى إن هذا الشخص هو أنا».

 على معسكر الثورة أن يبحث عن فرص حقيقية للنجاح، وليس لمجرد طرح البرامج  أو إثبات المواقف هذه مسئولية أخلاقية ووطنية الآن، هكذا يقول. ويضيف:  «إحنا مش داخلين موقف استعراض رئاسى إحنا داخلين نأخذ موقع الرئاسة  لاستكمال الثورة ونأخذه بأننا لا نفتت أصواتنا».

 وأحد المعايير أيضا قياس مدى تطابق المرشح مع برنامجه وتصريحاته.

 «وأكثر مرشح متسق مع برنامجه هو أنا».

هل تبحث مصر عن رئيس ديمقراطى؟
 «أنا رجل لم ألتصق بكرسى عبر تاريخى»، يقول مرشح الرئاسة عن نفسه.

 «من يفتش فى تاريخى يجد أننى ديمقراطى من وقت ما كنت أمين اتحاد طلاب  مدرسة الشهيد جمال الدين الدسوقى، ودافعت عن زميل لى ضربه الناظر فحل اتحاد  الطلاب وفضلنا وراءه حتى تم نقل الناظر، وأعيد انتخابى فى نفس العام..  وعندما كنت رئيس اتحاد طلاب جامعة القاهرة واللائحة تعطينى حق أن أستمر  سنتين، قلت: سأترك الموقع لأنى هاتخرج، وجاء عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح بعدى  لاستكمال المدة.

 ثم خضت انتخابات نقابة الصحفيين وحصلت على أعلى أصوات تحت السن ولم أرشح نفسى لفترة ثانية.

 عندما كنت عضوا بالمؤتمر القومى (مؤتمر المثقفين العرب وكانت مهمته  إصدار تقرير عن حال الأمة ويدعم حوارا بين المثقفين) لم أرشح نفسى مجددا فى  أمانته، حتى عندما أصبحت وكيل مؤسسى حزب الكرامة، وتركت المنصب لاحقا،  تطبيقا لمبدأ تداول السلطة».

هل تبحث مصر عمن يدافع عن الحريات؟
 «أنا دفعت فى تجربتى السياسية من المواقف ومن الثمن المحدود دفاعا عن  الحريات والديمقراطية ومحاولات دائمة للبحث عن المشترك ما بين قوى مصادرها  الأيديولوجية متعددة. دفعت ثمن أنى وقفت مع كل من ظلم فى هذا البلد بدءا من  المحاكمات العسكرية للإخوان وسجنت معهم، وشاركت معهم فى مظاهرات، ثم كانت  محاولاتى للشراكة فى تأسيس حركة كفاية والجمعية الوطنية للتغيير. وكنت أول  من انسحب من الانتخابات البرلمانية فى 2010، وتبعنى الإخوان والوفد، وكنت  شريكا فى تأسيس البرلمان الشعبى، وعرضت على رئاسة هذا البرلمان وفضلت  اختيار شخص غيرى».


 حمدين صباحى دفع ثمنا بالسجن عبر تاريخه 17 مرة من عصر السادات إلى  مبارك.. من أحداث سبتمبر وصولا إلى للاحتجاز تحسبا لمظاهرة لكفاية. «أنا  سجنت فى ظل النظام الماضى، ومرشحين آخرين أيضا سجنوا. لكنى لم أسجن لمرة  واحدة بسبب معركة تخص حزبى أو جماعتى.. أنا سجنت بسبب مظاهرات مؤيدة للبنان  أو فى دعم الانتفاضة أو بسبب مساندة الفلاحين والعمال».

هل تريد مصر العدالة الاجتماعية؟
 «عندما أتحدث عن العمال والفلاحين فأنا شبه نفسى. هذه معاركى. أسمع  كثيرا من المرشحين يتحدثون عن حقوق الفلاحين وأريد أن أرى نصا أو تصريحا  دافع به هؤلاء المرشحون عن حقوق الفلاحين طوال 30 سنة. أنا لم أدلِ بتصريح  أو كتبت تويتة من أجل الفلاحين أنا سجنت، وتعذبت معهم اعتراضا على قانون  المالك والمستأجر (فيما يعرف بقانون الأراضى الجائر سنة 1996). أريد أن أرى  فى تاريخ هؤلاء المرشحين أنه قعد مع العمال. أنا كنت أعيد مع عمال مصنع  كتان طنطا ضحايا الخصخصة ولا توجد معركة عمالية لم أكن بطريقة أو بأخرى  طرفا فيها».

 أفكار ومواقف نبيلة كيف يمكن له أن يترجمها فى صناديق الانتخابات؟  ابتسامة صغيرة لا تفارقه، وأسئلة ــ على حدتها أحيانا ــ لا تثير غضبه.  حمدين صباحى رجل ناصرى والحزب الناصرى الأقدم فى مصر لم يستطع الحصول على  135 ألف صوت لدخول مجلس الشعب وحزب الكرامة الذى أسسه حصل على عدد من  المقاعد فى ظل التحالف مع أحزاب أخرى أهمها الحرية والعدالة ــ أى حزب  الإخوان.


 تهمة المرشح الناصرى

 ولد حمدين فى نفس العام الذى وصل فيه جمال عبدالناصر إلى الحكم، وارتبط  مشاوره السياسى منذ سنواته الأولى فى كلية الإعلام بالزعيم: «أنا ناصرى  وهذه صفتى التى افتخر بها لكنى لا أقدم نفسى مرشح حزب أو أيديولجيًا.. لست  مرشحا ناصريا ولا مرشح حزب الكرامة». ورغم تمثيل الحزب تحت القبة يبحث  حمدين عن 30 ألف توكيل و30 نائبا لدعمه لتقديم الأوراق الرسمية للترشيح.

 «أنا مرشح مشروع النهضة، كونى ناصريا يعطينى بعض المزايا ويثير ضدى بعض  العداوات.. جمال عبدالناصر فى الشارع حتى الآن ظهر الفقير ولو لى صفة أحب  أن أجسدها فى كرئيس هى دى. أن ظهر الفقير. أحب جمال عبدالناصر واحترمه لكنى  لا أريد إعادة إنتاج دولة عبدالناصر».

 فى لحظات تبدو صورة عبدالناصر أقل نصاعة، وأصبح لدى شباب الثورة غضب من  ثورة 23 يوليو ويرون فى المجلس العسكرى الامتداد الطبيعى لها. ويتوقفون  أمام شبح عام 1954 وعدم رجوع الجيش لثكناته الذى ارتبط بصورة عبدالناصر.

 يقف صباحى فى صف عودة الجيش لثكناته وضد تكرار سيناريو 1954 وينتقد  النخبة التى تتكلم عن المماهاة بين عبدالناصر والعسكر لأنها «لا تدرك  الاختلاف فى السياق التاريخى والممارسة بينهم وموقفى مع رئيس مدنى انتقادى  للمجلس العسكرى مؤكد بعدما فشل فى إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية». المؤكد أيضا  لديه أن المجلس العسكرى لا يريد أن يحكم. «دليلى على ذلك ممارسته لسلطته.  المجلس العسكرى جرف ــ بانتظام وعلى مدى سنة ــ المحبة التى كانت مؤكدة يوم  11 فبراير فكيف يحكم الآن؟». يدرك الراغب فى الجلوس على كرسى الحكم بعد  ستين عاما لحكم عسكرى، أن عبدالناصر مفتاح سهل للهجوم عليه «وليس نقدا لى  ولمشروعى، فأنا لم أكن جزءا من دولة عبدالناصر. هذه الصورة النمطية  بالتأكيد يمكن أن تؤثر ضدى أو تحرمنى من فرص تأييد أو تؤثر لصالحى. لكنى  فخور بأنى ناصرى. لا أقول انتخبونى لأنى ناصرى لكن أقول اعرفوا أنى ناصرى  وهذا يشرفنى».

 يعتقد صباحى واثقا إن لا تيار سيحسم الفوز فى معركة الرئاسة. «الإخوان  لن يستطيعوا إنجاح رئيس جمهورية، السلفيون كذلك، الناصريون أيضا. لا توجد  جماعة سياسية تغلق على نفسها تستطيع أن تصنع رئيسا فى مصر. من سيصنع الرئيس  القادم هم الناس العاديون. من سيخوض انتخابات الرئاسة معتمدا على تياره  يضمن سقوطه».

 ربما على خلاف مرشحين آخرين تربط صباحى علاقات مع قوى سياسية على اختلاف  أطيافها. علاقات فى البرلمان والميدان وفى الزنزانة. «هم يعرفوننى، وعلى  ضوء معرفتهم بى يقدروا يحددوا إذا كانوا سيقفون إلى جانبى أو يدعمون مرشحا  آخر». لكنه لا يعول على تصويتهم له على «أنا تعويلى على المصريين البسطاء  اللى يقدروا يفرزوا بطريقتهم ولديهم هذا الردار الذى لا يخيب ويقدروا  يميزوا الصادق والكاذب والحقيقى من المفتعل. هذه معركة رأى عام بسيط وواعٍ  بامتياز والوعى السائد فى الشارع هو البحث عن مرشح يصدقه».

 أما الإخوان ــ الذى تحالف حزبه معهم ــ «لم يقدموا فى أى تعهد أنهم  سيدعموننى ولم يكن الحديث فى الرئاسة جزءا من مشاركة الكرامة فى التحالف مع  الحرية والعدالة. لم أطرح هذا الأمر وأنا عازم على زيارتهم ضمن زيارتى  للأحزاب».

 واليسار؟ باستثناء ثوارت قليلة فى التاريخ ــ ارتطبت الثورات الشعبية  باليسار، لكن اليوم اليسار شبه غائب عن المشهد وحضوره كان هزيلا فى  الانتخابات البرلمانية الأخيرة. حمدين صباحى محسوب كذلك على هذا التيار  لكنه لا بالمثل لا يمكنه أن يعول عليه الكثير على الأقل من حيث العدد  الحزبى والكفاءة التنظيمية.

 «أنا لا أقدم مشروعا أيديولوجيا على أى نحو. أنا أقدم مشروعا للنهضة لن  يقوم إلا بالانتصار التام للفقراء، وهذا فى صلب مفاهيم اليسار، لكن من  سيقوم بهذا المشروع هو الشعب المصرى».

 مشروع من أجل أن يعيش بكرامة وجزء رئيسى فيه انتصار لأغلبيته ما يعنى  إدراكا لما يسمى يسارا بالمعنى الاجتماعى وليس المعنى الأيديولوجى أو  الحزبى. أى أن تكون مع حقوق الأغلبية التى استغلت طويلا. مشروعى قائم على  المشترك بين المصريين بمدارسهم الأربع الإسلامية الليبرالية والقومية  واليسارية. هذه الأفكار والتنظيمات المترتبة عليها محكومة بمزاج وطنى عام،  وأنا أراهن على استعادة الهيبة والقرار للمواطن العادى لان هذا ما أنجح  الثورة، وهذا ما يبنى مشروع النهضة».

 يدعو مرشح الرئاسة الأقدم التيارات السياسية للبحث عن المشترك وتوسيع  مساحة الاتفاق «الثورة عملت هذه العجينة غير المسبوقة وأثبتت أن هذا الكلام  وارد، ليس بإرادة النخب الداعية له وإنما بوعى جماهيرى وأصبح أدعى أن  نتمسك به».

 ويعتقد فى نفسه أنه نموذج لهذا المشترك. «الإخوان تظاهروا معهم وفى  البرلمان كنت معهم، وأختلف معهم والعكس. والسلفيون فى الوقت الذى كانوا لا  ينتخبون أحدا كانوا يعطوننى صوتهم فى مجلس الشعب واليسار أنا واحد منهم.  والناصريون أنا أنتمى لهذه التجربة».

 لا ينكر صباحى أن إرادات سياسية داخلية وإقليمية ودولية ستحاول التدخل  فى اختيار الرئيس المصرى. «الكل هايشتغل الأمريكان والخليج والمجلس العسكرى  وبقايا النظام والخطاب الدينى. إيمانى ورهانى أنه رغم كل هذه التأثيرات أن  المصريين هم من يختارون رئيسهم لرد هذا التدافع. لا إمكانية للتخلص من  التأثيرات ولكنى أرتضى أن يحسب الصوت كما وضعه صاحبه. ولن أطعن لأن الأئمة  خطبوا ضدى أو الخليج دفع لمرشح ما. إذا لم أنجح كرئيس جمهورية يبقى فشل منى  فى الوصول للناس وليس مسئولية الناس».

 كتلته التصويتية التى يخاطبها ويبنى عليها قياسات طريقه إلى قصر  العروبة، «فيها الفلاحين والعمال والطبقة الوسطى بغض النظر عن تصنفهم  الأيديولوجى أو السياسى لأن المشروع الذى أتبناه مشروع يخدم هؤلاء. إضافة  إلى أن علاقتى بهم علاقة نضالية وثيقة تمتد إلى 30 سنة أو أكثر مضت.  الكيمياء بينى وبين الفلاحين عالية ومعظم الطواقى فى مصر بيقولوا عنى واحد  حاسس بينا وشبهنا وعايش عيشتنا وأنا اتحبست معهم وعشانهم فى 1997 والتعذيب  البدنى الوحيد اللى اتعرضت له كان بسبب موقفى معهم ومشروعى يقدم لهم حلولا  جادة بدء من تصور جديد للزراعة وتحديثها وميكنتها ومضاعفة دخل الفلاح  انتهاء بجرعة الدعم الاجتماعى».


 الحكم من المنوفية للمصريين

 مشروع 25 يناير. فالثورة التى قامت قبل ما يزيد عن عام لم تكتمل، «ولا  ثورة تكتمل إلا ببناء محل ما تهدم. فى هدم النظام القديم مازال لدينا شوط  وفى بناء النظام الجديد لم نبدأ بعد».

 «مشروعى هو مشروع للنهضة مشروعيته ثورة 25 يناير وشعاراتى هى هتافات التحرير وتحويلها إلى معايير».

 حرية.. يصونها نظام ديمقراطى

 عدالة اجتماعية... تحققها تنمية شاملة

 كرامة إنسانية.. يحميها الاستقلال الوطنى.

 هذه ركائز الجمهورية الجديدة... هذه مهمة الرئيس القادم تأسيس جمهورية 25 يناير».

 اختار حمدين صباحى أن يخصص جزءا من الحوار للحديث عن الرئيس ومؤسسة  الرئاسة، وقال ضاحكا من أحد المرشحين الذى تحدث عن انتقال الحكم من  المنوفية (بلد السادات ومبارك) إلى مسقط رأسه هو قائلا: «آن الأوان أن  ينتقل الحكم للمصريين». تحدث عن «نموذج الرئيس المواطن. مواطن يتم تكليفه  لأربع سنوات بهذه المهمة. رئيس يتواصل مع الناس يكون له صفحة على فيس بوك  ويقدم برنامجا مباشرا على الهواء فى التليفزيون وتفتح التليفونات للجمهور».  باختصار أنماط مختلفة تجعل الرئيس قريب من الناس. لكن «الرئيس سيبقى رئيسا  مهما خفضت الصلاحيات. الرئيس فى النظام المصرى عنده قوة معنوية هائلة  متوارثة فى الثقافة المصرية وبالتالى إذا انحاز للأغلبية فى الشارع  والغلابة لن يتمكن البرلمان من معارضته»، يضيف صباحى وهو يشير إلى علاقة  مستقبلية مع برلمان وربما حكومة أيضا بأغلبية إسلامية قد يكون عنوانها  الصدام.

 «أعرف نفسى وأعرف تشكيله البرلمان وسأكسب الناس فى مصلحة النهضة. أنا لا  أقدم نفسى باعتبارى نقيض المشروع الإسلامى. أنا رجل مؤمن بحب المسلمين ولا  أفرق بينهم وبين المسيحيين وأبنى مشروعى على العدل والمحبة. العدل صلب  الشريعة الإسلامية والمحبة قلب الدين المسيحى».


 عنوان الصدام لا يحمل فى تفريعاته الهوية فقط وإنما ينسحب على تصور  اقتصادى يلتقى عنده ــ رغم خلافاتهم ــ الإسلاميون والليبراليون، اقتصاد  يبدأ من عند آليات السوق، مقابل أفكار للرئيس تعطى مساحة أكبر للدولة. «لا  أبدأ من هذه النقطة وإنما بإعطاء دورًا حقيقًا للتخطيط وللدولة والقطاع  العام مع دفعه حقيقية للقطاع الخاص وحمايته وبتشريع جديد للقطاع التعاونى  والشراكة بين الثلاثة لمشروع النهضة».

 الرئيس القادم مقبل على معركة أخرى واضحة مع كل جهاز الدولة المصرية  وتحديدا ــ على حد تعبيره ــ نقطته الصلبة، وهى الجيش. «هذه تحل بأن يكون  الرئيس لديه إرادة إعادة بناء جهاز الدولة فى مصر بما فيها قيادة القوات  المسلحة. ليست لدى أزمة مع الجيش، وإنما مع القيادة. وأعتقد أن قياداته بعد  انتخابات الرئيس ستنهى دورها السياسى والعسكرى لأن هناك نخبة جديدة  ستحكم». والصراع حول تنازع الصلاحيات؟ «هذا يرتكز على القوة. وقوة الرئيس  الجديد انه منتخب شعبيا إذا أفلح أن يكون وراءه شعب مقتنع به ويؤيده، لا  توجد قوة تستطيع أن تقف ضده. إذا أحس الشعب إن الرئيس ظهره سيكون الشعب ظهر  الرئيس».

 وهناك خمسة عناوين كبرى يريد صباحى الرئيس أن يمكن منهم وتصبح جزءا  حقيقيا من سلطته بعد تقليص الصلاحيات. «استقلال مصر وأمنها، مياه النيل،  الوحدة الوطنية، الحريات والنظام الديمقراطى والعدالة الاجتماعية».

 يسعى صباحى لمدتين على كرسى الرئاسة «وإنجازى فى المدة الأولى هو الذى  يحدد الفترة الثانية». سيعين ثلاثة نواب: إسلامى وليبرالى ويسارى يكونون  امرأة وشابا وقبطيا.

 «لأن البحث عن المشترك يتجسد من أعلى نقطه فى القرار التنفيذى. وسأشكل  ــ بالتوافق مع البرلمان ومع احترام تقديراته ــ حكومة ذات طابع ائتلافى لا  يغيب عنها طرف سياسى ولا يهيمن عليها طرف. فمهمتى أن نحترم حقنا فى  الاختلاف ولكن ليس على حساب مشروع النهضة. نحتاج طفرة. والطفرة تحتاج  احتشادا لكل ما هو جميل ووطنى فى ألوان الطيف المصرى، وتحتاج لشخص مؤمن  بالفعل بهذه الفكرة والأصلح لمصر الآن أن تنتخب رئيسًا مختلفًا عن مرجعية  الأغلبية البرلمانية، ليختلف الاثنين لصالح الشعب».

 وإذا خرجت المظاهرات فى يوم ضده، تطالب برحيله «سأناقش وأصلح واعتذر،  وإذا فشلت سأدعو لانتخابات مبكرة، فأنا حلمت بالثورة ودافعت عنها ودفعت  ثمنها وشاركت فيها وأريدها إن تكمل أهدافها».

مؤسسة الرئاسة.. قصر واحد لإدارة شئون الحكم

 «لدى فكرة مقتنع بها وأبحث خطة لإدارة القصور وإعادة النظر فى شكل  وإدارة مؤسسة الرئاسة. الصلاحيات الأقل للرئيس يقابلها دور أكثر فاعلية  لمؤسسة الرئاسة. تبدأ بنواب للرئيس وهيئة مستشارين ومبعوثين للرئيس. نريدها  مؤسسة وليس رئيسا فقط. فالأهم ــ إضافة إلى سلطات الرئيس ــ عدد المشاركين  فى القرار فى هذه المؤسسة وتخصيص قصر واحد لإدارة الحكم وتفتح القصور  الرئاسية الأخرى والباقى يتم توظيفه. لاستخدامات متنوعة وتذهب الأموال التى  تدرها إلى صناديق مختلفة للشهداء وتحدى الإعاقة وللمرأة المعيلة. كيفية  إدارة قصر عابدين مثلا كمتحف وإجراء مناسبات به بأجور عالية وتذهب حصيلة  الأنشطة لصالح صندوق الشهداء والجرحى.

 لدينا 180 فدانا فى برج العرب، ولو تم استغلال هذه الاستراحة فى مشروع سياحى، ويصبح جزءا من التخطيط للمنطقة».

القضاء.. تطهير بأدواته

 ومن داخله «هذه الدولة لابد أن يكون لديها استقلال تام وناجز للقضاء.  أكثر اثنين لابد أن يكون دخلهم وأوضاعهم الاجتماعية فى أفضل وضع وأعلى  مهنتين نضال ليصبحوا على قمة القاضى والمدرس.

 لقد أدخل القضاء المصرى ــ بقضية المنظمات الأمريكية ــ دائرة من الأخطاء المعلنة غير المسبوقة تحسب على النظام السياسى وليس القضاء.

 نحتاج تطهيرا جادا للقضاء بأدواته ومن داخله وليس عبر سلطة تنفيذية تنفذ هذا الأمر، حتى نصبح محصنين ألا يحدث هذا الأمر مجددا.

 كل عون غير مشروط لمصر قرض أو معونة، فأهلا وسهلا ونحن على أعتاب مشروع  كبير للنهضة. ما يهمنى ألا يكون مشروطا ولا يقيد الإرادة الوطنية المصرية  والمجتمع المدنى الذى يريد التزام بقواعد مصاغة بتشريعات فى قانون التمويل  مرحبا به ومن يخالف يحاسب.

 ما حدث تجريس للمجتمع المدنى باسم القانون وكان نوع من أنواع المغالاة  فى كشف العورات ــ حقيقية أو مفتعلة ــ أكثر منها الرغبة فى تصويب قضية  التمويل وانتهت بتسليم المتهمين بخطوة مهينة لفكرة الكرامة الوطنية وتضرب  صلب مفهوم السياسة وتنزع حجر أى دولة ديمقراطية وهو استقلال القضاء».

التنمية..7 صناعات من النسيج إلى السينما وبنك للفقراء

 «من أجل مشروع النهضة أريد أن نستعيد سبع صناعات رئيسية تبدأ بالغزل  والنسيج وتمر بالصناعات الدوائية والأسمدة والأسمنت والحديد والصناعات  الهندسية واختمها بالسينما. الغزل والنسيج والسينما عملهم طلعت حرب من  العصر الليبرالى. وما بينهم خمس صناعات أقامها عبدالناصر فى عصر النهضة  الناصرى. بينما دمرت السنوات العجاف ما أنجزه الليبرالى والناصرى. نحن غير  مدعوين للتمترس فى حقبة من تاريخنا. نريد الانفتاح على كل هذا التاريخ  والتصالح مع ذاتنا الوطنية ونريد التعلم ولا ننظر بقداسة لأى مرحلة من  تاريخنا بما فيها تجربة عبدالناصر.

 ربط هذه الصناعات بصناعات تقنية متقدمة وسياسات لصناعات صغيرة ومتوسطة  سأمولها من بنوك بتجربة مماثلة لتجربة محمد يونس لبنك الفقراء فى بنجلاديش.  بنك لا يسعى للربح وإنما مهمته أن يكسب صاحب المشروع. سأطبق نفس النظام  ليحل محل الصندوق الاجتماعى للتنمية وبنك التنمية والائتمان. الاثنان سيتم  حلهما لصالح فلسفة جديدة قائمة على بنك تعاونى غير ربحى».

الطاقة الشمسية.. ثلثا التكلفة متوافر والثلث بالاكتتاب العام

 «لدينا أهم ميزة تنافسية بأكبر سطوع شمسى فى العالم. لدينا طلب فكرى  وسياسى وأخلاقى واقتصادى على الطاقة المتجددة النظيفة بدلا من الطاقة  الحرارية التى تضر البيئة والطاقة النووية التى بها مخاطر، آخرها فى  اليابان.

 مردود محطة عملاقة لتوليد الكهرباء بالشمس وفق الدراسات الأولية ترجع تكلفتها فى فترة من أربع سنوات ونصف إلى خمس سنوات.

 هذا إضافة إلى قياس تكلفة الكهرباء لو أنتج بالثيرمل. أى رأسمالى يستعيد أمواله بعد 5 سنوات يقول هذا مشروع ناجح.

 فى تقدم تقنى وأجيال جديدة هاتطلع فى ألمانيا وإسبانيا وعملت جلسات عمل  فى إسبانيا مع شركات متخصصة فى الطاقة الشمسية وأبدوا استعدادا هائلا  للشراكة. ثلثا التكلفة متوافر حسب دراستنا أما الثلث الأخير فسيطرح  بالاكتتاب العام. فكرة الشعب كمالك وليست الدولة.

 المعلومات المتوافرة تقول إنه أوروبا مستعدة لاستيراد ربع استهلاكها من  الكهرباء من دول هذا الحزام حتى المغرب وبدأوا تنفيذه هناك إذن لدينا فرصة  فى المزاج السائد والطلب فى السوق والتكنولوجيا المتوافرة أن أحقق طفرة  كبرى بالطاقة الشمسية.

 لها ميزة فى العدالة الجهوية لصالح الصعيد، فنبنيها هناك لأن الحزام  المؤهل هو الصحراء الغربية فى الصعيد. ولذا سنعيد تقسيم محافظات الصعيد  بالعرض بحيث تأخذ محافظة منفذا شرقا على البحر وآخر غربا على ظهير صحراوى  قابل لزيادة المعمور فيها مع محطة عملاقة للطاقة.

 حلم بديع مأثور بيه. فى كلام ضده لصالح النووى. لكن رأى أن الدنيا كلها  ممكن تفكر فى النووى والشمسى وتفاضل. أنا لابد أن أفكر فى هذه الميزة  التنافسية خصوصا أنها مادة خام مجانية وغير ناضبة».

المؤسسة العسكرية..إنهاء صلة الجيش بالسياسة

 «أريد للجيش المصرى أن تكون مهمته الوحيدة حماية أمن مصر دون تدخل فى أى  شىء فى السياسة الداخلية هذا احرص لهيبته ومكانته. نسلحه ونحرص على كفاءته  القتالية وتنويع مصادر تسليحه استقلاله واحترامه. مؤمن بأهمية حماية هذه  المؤسسة، وعلى قدر الاحترام لابد أن تنتهى صلتها بالسياسة تماما.

 أنا منتصر للعقيدة القتالية للجيش المصرى وليس لبعض الآراء التى يمكن أن تكون موجودة عند بعض قيادته.

 ويكون وضع الجيش فى الدستور أنه ملك الشعب ويحمى الدولة لكن لا يحمى  الشرعية. الرئيس يحميه ربنا وشعبه والجيش يحمى مصر. الشرعية يحميها الشعب  بمؤسساته والمجتمع المدنى وبرلمانه ورئيسه، فحماية الشرعية تعبير مطاط يمكن  استخدامه ضد الشرعية. من يراهن على شىء غير الشعب المصرى لم يأخذ عظة من  ثورة يناير».

صدام والقذافى..البعض يتصور أن كل أداء لواجب مدفوع الثمن

 «دعم ليبيا والعراق تحت الحصار ليس هذا موقع التهمة التى تروج. التهمة  أننا تلقينا أموالا مقابل هذا الدعم هذا قيل كثيرا وقت مبارك وقلت حينها  أنا رجل ليس على رأسى بطحة من أحد وليس لأحد فضل على لا من نظام القذافى  ولا صدام. وقلت هذا وقت ما كان الاثنان فى السلطة وأتحدى أى جهاز بدءا من  أمن الدولة فى مصر إلى الموساد والأمريكان الذين حصلوا على كل وثائق صدام  أن تظهر ما يدل على ذلك. هذه الأجهزة كشفت أسماء من حصل على كوبونات ولم  أكن من بينهم. هذه شائعات ترضى البعض لغرض نفسى.

 أنا أديت دورى كمواطن مصرى مؤمن بعروبتى فى دعم العراق وليبيا ضد الحصار  الأمريكى. والطائرات التى كانت تخرج من مصر مليئة بالأدوية وفلاحى مصر  كانوا يتبرعون بالأرز للعراق لأن نصف بيوت مصر مبنية بعرق المصريين فى  العراق. هذه هى الروح التى اشتغلنا بها.

 وعندما ذهبنا لطرابلس دفاعا عن عرفات المحاصر تم اتهامنا بالحصول على  تمويل من قبل منظمة التحرير. البعض يتصور أن كل أداء لواجب هو مدفوع الثمن.  إذا كان حمدين صباحى قادم رئيسا، فليس لنظام عربى أيا كان فضل علىّ. أنتم  أمام رئيس شريف. ومن يأخذ فلوس بتبان عليه».

الربيع العربى..الاقتداء بالنموذج التونسى - المصرى

 «أنا مع ثورة الشعوب العربية بالتأكيد وأيدتها جميعا وإن تحفظت على تدخل  الناتو فى ليبيا لأنه استهلاك لطاقة ثورية لشعب من حقه يسقط بها حاكم  طاغية. أنا من الأوائل الذين أخذوا موقفا ضد القذافى. وفى سوريا هذه مجزرة  ضد الشعب العربى السورى أدنتها وأدينها، لكنى ضد إعادة ما تم إنتاجه فى  ليبيا.

 وأدعو للاقتداء بالنموذج التونسى المصرى، ثورة شعبية حقيقية تقدر تطيح بأى نظام.

 أنا مع الشعب فى كل مكان عربى وضد التدخل الأجنبى فى أى مكان عربى.

 والاستدراجات الكبرى التى نجر إليها بسؤال «ماذا نفعل؟» نأخذه بوابة  لتبرير تدخل الناتو وأمريكا وإسرائيل لإدارة الشأن العربى وصناعة أنظمة  تابعة لها أو أن يكون هناك وكلاء من دول عربية صغيرة الحجم كثيرة المال  تعيد هندسة الخريطة العربية لمصالح غير عربية. لست مضطرا أن أكون ضد شعبى  فى سوريا الذى يقتل ولا مضطر أن أكون مع عدوى وأمكنه من الحصول على مواقع  استراتيجية لصالح إسرائيل وأمريكا وبعض الملحقين من الدول العربية فى ظل  نظام عربى بائس».

----------


## اليمامة

*مواطن يسحب أوراق الترشح للرئاسة للضغط على نبيل العربي لخوض الانتخابات*

نبيل العربي الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية *آخر تحديث يوم             السبت 17 مارس 2012 - 2:07 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*توجه طارق فتح الله، رئيس ما يسمى بـ"حركة الإصلاحيين الأحرار  للتنمية"، اليوم السبت، على مقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، لسحب  أوراق الترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة، وذلك للضغط على الدكتور نبيل العربي، أمين  عام جامعة الدول العربية، من أجل خوض سباق الرئاسة.* وقال فتح الله، وهو أحد أعضاء حملة تأييد العربي لانتخابات الرئاسة، أن  أعضاء الحملة، تظاهروا أمام جامعة الدول العربية من أجل الضغط على العربي  للترشح، وقد التقى بهم الدكتور العربي الأسبوع الماضي، وأعرب عن رفضه  للترشح للانتخابات، لكونه تجاوز السبعين من عمره، ولا يفكر على الإطلاق في  المنصب. وأضاف، قررنا نحن مؤيدي الدكتور نبيل العربي، أن نقوم بجمع توكيلات من  المصريين في كافة المحافظات، حتى نتمكن من تجميع 30 ألف توقيع من أجل الضغط  على نبيل العربي للترشح.

----------


## اليمامة

*لجنة انتخابات الرئاسة: ليس كل من يدخل مقر اللجنة مرشحًا رسميًا*


المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية
*آخر تحديث يوم             السبت 17 مارس 2012 - 2:29 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*طالبت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، وسائل الإعلام، بعدم إطلاق صفة  "المرشح الرئاسي" على كل من يتقدم إلى اللجنة للاستعلام أو الاستفسار عن  متطلبات الترشيح.* وشددت على أنه لا يعتبر مرشحا بصفة رسمية، إلا من تقدم بأوراقه كاملة  بما فيها، تأييد 30 ألف ناخب مصدق على توقيعاتهم في النماذج المعدة لذلك من  اللجنة والمسلمة لمكاتب التوثيق بمصلحة الشهر العقاري، أو تأييد 30 عضوا  من الأعضاء المنتخبين بمجلسي الشعب والشورى، وإما ترشيح حزبي من حزب حصل  أعضاؤه على مقعد واحد على الأقل في آخر انتخابات أجريت قبل فتح باب الترشيح  لرئاسة الجمهورية. وقالت اللجنة- في بيان لها اليوم السبت- إن ضوابط الترشيح يضعها القانون  لا اللجنة، مشيرة إلى أن اللجنة لا دخل لها بوضع الضوابط، إذ يقتصر عملها  على التأكد من تحقق الضوابط في المرشحين، ولا يمكنها إضافة أية ضوابط أو  شروط لم يتضمنها القانون. وأضافت اللجنة، أنه لا يجوز فرض رسوم إلا بناء على نص قانوني، وقد خلا  القانون من نص تشريعي يخول للجنة حق اقتضاء أية رسوم في أية مرحلة من مراحل  الترشح، منوهة إلى أنه لا توجد أية مستندات أو أوراق ترشيح، يتم استلامها  من لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، وأن عمل اللجنة يقتص  في مرحلة فتح باب  الترشيح على تلقي أوراق الترشيح ممن استوفوا، بحسب الظاهر، المستندات  المتطلبة في المادة 13 من قانون تنظيم الانتخابات الرئاسية رقم 174 لسنة  2005، كاملة ليتم فحصها وإعلان المقبول منها بحسب الضوابط والإجراءات التي  حددها قانون تنظيم انتخابات الرئاسة. وذكرت اللجنة، أنها أرادت الإشارة إلى ذلك الأمر وتضعه تحت بصر وبصيرة  الإعلام، في ضوء ما طالعته من نقد لها، تحت ذريعة "عدم وضعها ضوابط لمن  يسمح له بالتقدم لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية، وإغفالها فرض رسوم مقابل تسلم  مستندات الترشح"، وأوضحت اللجنة أنها لا تسلم أية مستندات للوافدين عليها،  وأن أيا من هؤلاء لا يعد مرشحا ولا متقدما للترشيح، ولا يسجل اسمه بأمانة  اللجنة نهائيا، وأن كل ما في الأمر أن اسمه يسجل عند الدخول على البوابة  كإجراء أمني لا علاقة له من قريب أو بعيد بالترشيح لرئاسة الجمهورية، مؤكدا  أن إطلاق وسائل الإعلام وصف المرشح على كل من يدخل مقر اللجنة، والتعامل  معهم بهذه الصفة هو أمر لا يعبر عن الحقيقة. وأوضحت اللجنة أن ما دعاها إلى إصدار هذا البيان هو ما تردد في كثير من  وسائل الإعلام، وصف المرشح على من يتقدم إلى مقر لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية،  كما تردد أيضا في بعض منها أن هؤلاء الموطنين يتسلمون استمارات الترشيح أو  المستندات الخاصة به، خلافا للحقيقة.

----------


## اليمامة

ممدوح قطب - المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية

*آخر تحديث يوم             السبت 17 مارس 2012 - 2:45 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*
*القاهرة - أ ش أ                                                                                    * 
*أكد المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية  اللواء ممدوح قطب "أنه ليس مرشحا للمؤسسة العسكرية أو المخابرات العامة  وليس بينه وبينهم أية مشكلة أو خلاف، قائلا: "أتمنى أن أكون مرشح الشعب  المصري بأكمله".* وأضاف قطب: "إن مجلس الشعب لم يمارس دورًا تشريعيًا حتى الآن  وإنما يمارس دوره الرقابي على الأحداث الجارية" ، مرجعا ذلك إلى أن نسبة  كبيرة من الأعضاء لم يمارسوا العمل البرلماني أو التشريعي من قبل وأنهم  حديثو العهد بالعمل البرلماني، مطالبا المواطنين بضرورة منح الفرصة للمجلس  لممارسة دورة الرقابي والتشريعي. وخلال لقائه الجماهيري الليلة الماضية بأهالي "البساتين"، قال  قطب: "إن العلاقة مع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يجب أن تكون علاقة الند  بالند"، مضيفا أنه إن لم تتعامل أمريكا مع مصر بهذا المبدأ فهى العنصر  الخاسر في ذلك وليس مصر. وبالنسبة لإسرائيل شدد المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية على  أن عليها أن تحترم القوانين الدولية بما يحفظ كرامة كل دولة ويجب عليها ألا  تتدخل في شئون الدول العربية وفي حالة اختراقها لتلك المعاهدات أو  القوانين الدولية فمصر لديها من الإمكانيات ما تستطيع أن تردعها في ذلك،  وقد قدم الأهالي خلال اللقاء شكواهم من التعدي عليهم من قبل قسم شرطة  البساتين قائلين إنه مازال يتعامل معهم بكل تعنت وشدة، لافتين النظر إلى  احتمال وقوع كارثة بين جهاز الشرطة والأهالي في حالة استمرار المعاملة  السيئة.

----------


## اليمامة

النائب محمد العمدة
*آخر تحديث يوم             السبت 17 مارس 2012 - 2:55 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*
*القاهرة - أ ش أ                                                                                    * 
*قام النائب المستقل محمد العمدة بتوزيع  ورقة على النواب والإعلاميين خلال الاجتماع المشترك لمجلسي الشعب والشوري  الخاص بتكوين الجمعية التأسيسية لصياغة الدستور ، بتقدم نفسه كمرشح محتمل  لرئاسة الجمهورية.* وقال العمدة: "إنه حاصل على دبلوم الشريعة الإسلامية بتقدير  جيد ومعه دبلوم القانون العام بتقدير جيد، وماجستير القانون العام ودكتوراه  تنتظر المناقشة بعنوان الرقابة على الإعلام المرئي والمسموع، ومؤلف كتاب  مصطفى محمود وجريمة ثنائية الوجود ومعد الجزء الأول والثاني من سلسلة أسماء  الله الحسني للشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي والمتصدي لكافة محاولات سحب  الأحكام الشرعة الإسلامية من قوانين الأسرة والطفل. كما قام العمدة بتوجيه الشكر لحزب النور السلفي على قراره  الذي سمح لنواب الحزب بمجلسي الشعب والشورى بتأييد من شاءوا من مرشحي  الرئاسة المؤهلين من وجهة نظرهم لخوض معركة الرئاسة.

----------


## اليمامة

الدكتور رفعت السعيد رئيس حزب التجمع
*آخر تحديث يوم             السبت 17 مارس 2012 - 4:35 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أكد الدكتور رفعت السعيد، رئيس حزب التجمع، أن الحزب لم يقرر  بعد دعم المستشار هشام البسطويسي في انتخابات الرئاسة، مؤكدًا أن القرار في  يد الأمانة العامة للتجمع.* وأشار السعيد، إلى أن البسطويسي هو المرشح الوحيد الذي أعلن إيمانه  بالدولة المدنية، في حين أن كل مرشح يغازل أطراف معينة ويلعب على عواطف  الناس، بحسب وصفه. وأضاف رئيس حزب التجمع، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الشروق"، أن دعم مرشح  بعينه متوقف على قرار الأمانة العامة للحزب، وهو لم يحسم حتى الآن، مشيرًا  إلى أن البسطويسي ليس بجديد عن الحزب وله تاريخ نضالي به، فكان أحد مؤسسي  الحزب منذ أن كان طالبا بكلية الحقوق، وعندما عين معاون نيابة تقرر تجميد  عضويته. وبسؤاله لماذا لم يدعم التجمع خالد علي أو أبو العز الحريري، قال إن  "الحريري أعفانا من الحرج لأنه هاجم التجمع بإحدى الصحف القومية، أما خالد  علي فليس له تاريخ نضالي"، بحسب كلامه، مشيرا إلى أن القرار أولا وأخيرا  متوقف على الأمانة العامة.

----------


## اليمامة

مصطفي بكري - عضو مجلس الشعب

*آخر تحديث يوم             السبت 17 مارس 2012 - 4:15 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*
 *القاهرة - أ ش أ                                                                                    * 
*تناقش لجنة الاقتراحات والشكاوى بمجلس الشعب برئاسة  النائب طلعت مرزوق في اجتماعها غدا (الأحد) الاقتراح بمشروع المقدم من  النائب مصطفى بكري حول تعديل المادة رقم 20 من الفقرة الأولى من القانون  رقم 174 لسنة 2005 الخاص بالانتخابات الرئاسية.* ويتضمن التعديل بدء الحملة الانتخابية لمرشحي الرئاسة من تاريخ فتح باب  الترشيح للرئاسة وحتى قبل يومين من التاريخ المحدد للاقتراع على أن تبدأ  حملة الدعاية الانتخابية في جولة الإعادة للانتخابات الرئاسية من اليوم  التالي لإعلان نتيجة اقتراع الجولة الأولى ويقضي التعديل بحظر الدعاية  الانتخابية في الجولة الأولى أو الإعادة في غير هذه المواعيد بأية وسيلة . وقال بكري في المذكرة الشارحة للتعديل "إن قرار اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات الرئاسية الخاص بحظر الدعاية الانتخابية أحدث صدمة وبلبلة لدى  جميع المرشحين لهذه الانتخابات خاصة وأن العقوبات التي جاءت بالقانون بها  ردع كبير حيث تصل العقوبة للمخالف بالحبس لمدة عام وغرامة تبدأ من 10 آلاف  ولا تتجاوز 100 ألف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين". وأضاف، أن اقتراحه يعالج هذه الأزمة عندما جعل الدعاية تبدأ بعد فتح باب الترشيح وهذا لا يعرض أي مرشح لهذه العقوبات.

----------


## اليمامة

مقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة
*آخر تحديث يوم             السبت 17 مارس 2012 - 5:30 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أخلت نيابة مصر الجديدة اليوم السبت سبيل المحامى بالنقض متولى  شوقى والذى كان قد حضر صباح اليوم للتقدم لسحب أوراق الترشح لرئاسة  الجمهورية وتم إلقاء القبض عليه بتهمة حياز سلاح أبيض "مطواة".* وحضر متولي مرة أخرى إلى مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، وأكد أن حيازته  للمطواة ضرورة مهنية، نافيا ما ذكرته اللجنة من أنه دخل إليهم مشهرا  السلاح. وأوضح شوقي، فى تصريحات للصحفيين، أنه أخرج المطواة طوعا من حقيبته  وأخبر الأمن أن بحوزته المطواة، نافيا أن قوات الأمن هى التى ضبطتها معه. وأشار إلى أنه يسعى من خلال برنامجه الانتخابى لانقاذ مصر، وهو الأمر  الذى لا يمكن أن يتم إلا بإقامة دولة الخلافة الإسلامية على منهج النبوة،  مطالبا بإجراء استفتاء بشأن تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية. كما أشار المحامى بالنقض متولى شوقى إلى أن جميع الطرق والأحزاب الصوفية تمثل خطرا على الأمن القومي.

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم             السبت 17 مارس 2012 - 5:40 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أكد المكتب الإعلامي للحملة الرسمية لدعم الفريق  أحمد شفيق  رئيسا لمصر، على أن الحملة جمعت حتى الأن أكثر من 30 ألف توكيل مؤيدا   لترشح شفيق في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية وذلك من أكثر من 15 محافظة.* وقال مصدر مسئول بالحملة "الفريق أحمد  شفيق قد إطمئن من اكتمال أوراقة  بعد جمع التوكيلات وسوف يتقدم خلال اليومين  القادمين للجنة العليا المشرفة  على انتخابات الرئاسة ليعلن رسميا خوضه سباق  الرئاسة". وأضاف المصدر أن الحملة ستوجه خطابات شكر وتقدير لللألاف من المواطنين الذين  قاموا بتأييد شفيق في الشهر العقاري.

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم             السبت 17 مارس 2012 - 5:40 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*
 *الزقازيق - أ ش أ                                                                                   * 
*أعلن محمد الشاذلي، منسق حملة دعم ترشيح حمدين  صباحي لرئاسة الجمهورية بالشرقية، أن الحملة تستهدف جمع 100 ألف توكيل على  مستوى الجمهورية تحقيقا لرغبة صباحي باعتباره مرشحا شعبيا.* وقال الشاذلي إن أهالي المحافظة قاموا بتوقيع عدد كبير من التوكيلات لصباحي خلال الأسبوع الأول من فتح باب التوكيلات. وبدأت الحملة في وضع شاشات ضخمة بشوارع وميادين مدينة الزقازيق وبعض  المدن الأخرى بالمحافظة، لعرض فيديوهات خاصة به تتناول برنامجه الانتخابي،  ورؤيته التي يسعى لتحقيقها فى حالة فوزه بمنصب رئيس الجمهورية. كما قام منسقو الحملة بتشغيل الأغانى الوطنية عبر مكبرات الصوت، في  محاولة لجذب المارة بالشارع، وتوزيع مطبوعات وبوسترات خاصة بصباحي لتعريفهم  بالمرشح.

----------


## اليمامة

*وصف إحجام بعض التيارات السياسية عن دعم مرشح إسلامي بالجريمة الوطنية* *أبو إسماعيل: سأطبق الشريعة الإسلامية بالتدريج.. والجزية تكريم لغير المسلمين*

*آخر تحديث يوم             السبت 17 مارس 2012 - 6:34 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أكد حازم صلاح  أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، أنه في حالة فوزه بمقعد  الرئاسة سيسعي لتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية ولكن بالتدريج، مؤكدا أن الجزية  تكريم إسلامي لغير المسلمين من المسيحيين واليهود.* وقال أبو إسماعيل "سأسعى لتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية ولكن بشكل متدرج حتى  لا تتضرر مصالح الناس، كما أن الجزية تكريم إسلامي للمسيحيين واليهود وتعبر  عن الحرية التي يمنحها الإسلام لغير المسلمين، حتى لا يقعوا في حرج شرعي  فيكونوا ملزمين بالانصياع لإرادة الدولة التي قد تخالف عقيدتهم". ووجه أبو إسماعيل، انتقادات لاذعة لما وصفه بـ"قيام بعض الفصائل  السياسية بالابتعاد عن تأييد مرشح إسلامي لإرضاء الداخل والخارج" مشددا علي  أن ذلك يعد جريمة وطنية وانتقاص كبير من الذين يروجون لهذا المفهوم. وقال في حواره ببرنامج "حوار القاهرة" على قناة الحرة "إن ضغوطا تمارس  على التيارات السياسية لمحاولة إقناعها بأنه من غير المفيد تأييد مرشح  سياسي له خلفية إسلامية، كما أن حزب الحرية والعدالة يحاول أن يرضى الداخل  والخارج  في شأن دعم المرشح الرئاسي، بالإضافة إلي وجود ضغوط خارجية على  هذه التيارات حتى لا  يكون الرئيس القادم إسلاميا والانتخابات الرئاسية لن  تتم بنزاهة إلا  بمواجهة شعبية ضد التزوير". وأضاف المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية أنه عندما التقى مسئولين بوزارة  الخارجية الأمريكية أكد لهم أنه لن يصادم مصالحهم الاقليمية والعالمية  طالما أن  المقابل هو بناء مصر. ودافع أبو إسماعيل عن السلفيين بقوله "إنهم أكثر ليبرالية من الكثيرين  وليس كما يحاول البعض أن يصورهم بأنهم يكرهون كل شيء ويحرمون أيضا كل شيء"،  نافيا أن يكون  قد أطلق لفظ الكفر على العلمانيين، مشددا على أن كل ما نشر  على لسانه في هذا  المضمون غير صحيح، مضيفا "لا يوجد في مصر شيء إسمه  إسلامي أو ليبرالي أو علماني وهذه التسميات مجرد اختراعات".

----------


## اليمامة

*موسى يتصدر القليوبية والأقصر.. وأبو إسماعيل بأسيوط.. والبرادعي يظهر بأسوان*

*آخر تحديث يوم             السبت 17 مارس 2012 - 6:15 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*
 *عواصم المحافظات -  أ ش أ                                                                           * 
*استمرت لليوم الثامن على التوالي عملية استخراج  التوكيلات من قبل المواطنين بمكاتب الشهر العقاري بالمحافظات لاختيار مرشحي  رئاسة الجمهورية وسط هدوء في الإقبال على استخراجها، في حين تباينت من  محافظة إلى أخرى أعداد التوكيلات المستخرجة لمرشحي الرئاسة من قبل  المواطنين.* ففي القليوبية، كشف مصدر مسئول بالشهر العقاري بها أنه تم تحرير نحو 10  آلاف  توكيل حتى الآن منذ بداية العمل في استخراج التوكيلات الخاصة بتأييد  المرشحين  المحتملين للرئاسة في أنحاء المحافظة، مشيرا إلى أن عمرو موسى  تصدر النسبة  الأكبر من التوكيلات يليه حمدين صباحي وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح  وحازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل. وقال المصدر إن مكاتب التوثيق شهدت توافد المئات من الأهالي خلال الأيام  الماضية وحتى اليوم لتحرير مزيد من التوكيلات مما تسبب في حالة من الزحام  ومشاجرات أمام بعض المكاتب. من ناحية أخرى، شهد مكتب توثيق شبرا الخيمة واقعة غريبة من نوعها حيث  فوجئ الأهالي بأحد الأشخاص يرتدي زي النقاب مدعيا أنه امرأة ويقف أمام  المكتب لدعوة المواطنين إلى عمل التوكيلات لصالح أحد المرشحين إلا أن  الأهالي تمكنوا من اكتشاف أمره، حيث تبين أنه رجل وعندما حاولوا الفتك به  فر هاربا داخل إحدى السيارات. بينما في أسيوط، تصدر الشيخ حازم صلاح أبواسماعيل المقدمة للحصول على  توكيلات للترشح لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية بـ 6 آلاف توكيل ويلحق به في المرحلة  الثانية عمرو موسى بـ 2400 توكيل، ويأتي أحمد شفيق في المرحلة الثالثة بـ  2300 توكيل وعبد المنعم  أبو الفتوح بـ 2000 توكيل وحمدين صباحي بـ 1600  توكيل. فيما لازالت المنافسة مستمرة أمام مكاتب الشهر العقاري وفروعها على  مستوى المحافظة بين أنصار المرشحين الذين تسابقوا في توزيع الدعاية  المختلفة التي وصلت لحد "النقود" حيث وصلت قيمة التوكيل بمبلغ 150 جنيها  للفرد، كما استخدموا وسائل الدعاية ومكبرات الصوت واللافتات والبوسترات  وتوزيع الهدايا الرمزية من أقلام تحمل أسماء المرشحين. وفي الأقصر، نفى منسق حملة عمرو موسى مجدى أحمد الاتهامات الموجهة  للحملة بشأن تزوير توكيلات لصالح مرشحها الرئاسي. وأشار إلى أن ما تردد  يأتي ضمن سلسلة من الافتراءات وترويج الشائعات مؤكدا أن البلاغ المقدم إلى  النيابة من بعض حملات المرشحين المنافسين لم يرد به اتهام صريح لحملة عمرو  موسى، وأن الهدف من البلاغ هو إرهاب العاملين بمكتب التوثيق بعد نجاح  حملة  موسى في الحصول على العدد الأكبر من التوكيلات الرئاسية بالمحافظة. وكانت نيابة الاقصر بإشراف المستشار محمد فهمي المحامي العام لنيابات  الأقصر، حققت في بلاغ بوجود تزوير توكيلات رئاسية لصالح المرشح عمرو موسى  وأحمد شفيق بالأقصر. واتهم البلاغ المقدم من حملات عبد المنعم أبوالفتوح ومحمد سليم العوا  وحازم أبو إسماعيل ثلاثة من موظفي مكتب توثيق الأقصر بالتزوير في استخراج  التوكيلات الرئاسية لصالح عمرو موسى وأحمد شفيق، بجانب فتح المكتب لصالح  موكليهما في أوقات العمل غير الرسمية، وهو الأمر الذي نفاه منسق حملة عمرو  موسى بالمحافظة. فيما بدأت بمحافظة أسوان حملة جديدة لإعادة ترشيح الدكتور محمد البرادعى  رئيسا للجمهورية وذلك من خلال استخراج عدد من التوكيلات الخاصة التي تضمن  ترشحه للرئاسة.

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## أحمد عبيدو

الأخ العزيز أو الأخت العزيزه اليمامه  ندى الياسمين .... واضح أنك الوحيد اللى فى  الموقع متحامل جداً على معظم مرشحى الرئاسة ... وواضح أيضا أنك فلسطينى .... وإذا كنت مصرى من هو فى رأيك يصلح لهذا المنصب الرفيع وهو ارفع منصب فى الوطن العربى  وفى العالم الأسلامى ؟؟ علماً بان هذا المنصب ملك لمصر وللمصريين وليس ملك لأشخاص .وشكرا على رأيك .

----------


## اليمامة

> الأخ العزيز أو الأخت العزيزه اليمامه  ندى الياسمين .... واضح أنك الوحيد اللى فى  الموقع متحامل جداً على معظم مرشحى الرئاسة ... وواضح أيضا أنك فلسطينى .... وإذا كنت مصرى من هو فى رأيك يصلح لهذا المنصب الرفيع وهو ارفع منصب فى الوطن العربى  وفى العالم الأسلامى ؟؟ علماً بان هذا المنصب ملك لمصر وللمصريين وليس ملك لأشخاص .وشكرا على رأيك .


أهلا بك أخى الفاضل أحمد عبيدو 
مرحبا بعودتك للمشاركة وللنقاش 
اولا أخى انا مصرية ..ثانيا لست متحاملة على أحد اطلاقا من مرشحى الرئاسة 
اننى استعرض معكم الأخبار من كل الصحف كما ترى بالإضافة لأى مشاركة مرحب بها تخالف او تتفق مع ما يعرض او يقال ..
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن المرشح الذى اراه فى نظرى يستحق ..قلت من قبل هو الدكتور عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح ويليه الدكتور حازم ابو اسماعيل ثم الصباحى ..ومن قبلهم جميعا كنت أرشح بمنتهى القوة الدكتور البرادعى ولكن حتى الآن لا يظهر موقفه بوضوح ..

بالطبع لدى بعض التحفظات او فلنقل المخاوف من المرشحين المذكور اسمائهم جميعهم ..وهذا طبيعى جدا ..فكل ما قيل حتى الآن مجرد برامج وكلام ووعود والعبرة بالتنفيذ ..ولن نرى اى حقائق مؤكدة الا بدخول المرشح منهم داخل نطاق التنفيذ ..ومن ثم نحكم ..ثم ان اننا لأول مرة فى تاريخنا ننتخب رئيسنا حرا بالإنتخاب فالعملية ليست سهلة اطلاقا ..انه حدث تاريخى والصوت هنا له قيمة كبرى ..والتحفظات والمخاوف لا يفترض ان نتركها تمنعنا عن المضى فى الإختيار والتفضيل ..

اتفاءل عموما بالخير أخى الفاضل وأعلى من الإيجابيات ..فالرئيس اليوم لن تكون له السلطة المطلقة ..بل ان مراقب تقريبا ويخضع لمحاسبية برلمان يجلس من وراءه شعب طويل عريض هو من قام بالثورة 

اتفق معك فى انه منصب رفيع طبعا ويكاد يكون من اهم المناصب فى الشرق الأوسط كله

تحياتى لك

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*توكيلات البرادعى (التعبيرية)*
آخر تحديث:               الأحد 18 مارس 2012 - 8:00 ص                بتوقيت القاهرة

 *صحيح أن قطاعا من المصريين لا يزال تراوده أحلام  رجوع محمد البرادعى عن قراره بمقاطعة الانتخابات الرئاسية، وصحيح أيضا أن  كثيرين أصدروا توكيلات بترشيحه، وآخرين ينشطون فى استصدار توكيلات أخرى،  فضلا عن انتشار صفحات جديدة على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى، تسلك وكأن  البرادعى ــ الغائب باختياره ــ حاضر فى معركة الرئاسة، أو أنه سيخوض  السباق فى لحظة ما.* كل هذا صحيح، لكن الأصح أن الرجل خرج من عبثية المشهد بلا رجعة. لكن ماذا تعنى هذه النوستالجيا إلى البرادعى، الغائب الحاضر؟ تعنى باختصار أن قطاعا من المصريين لا يجد نفسه فى مشاريع وأفكار  المرشحين المحتملين وغير المحتملين المطروحين على الساحة، ويعتبر أن  المعركة على هذا النحو لا تلبى أشواق عدد من المصريين للتغيير الحقيقى،  الذى كان من المفترض أن يحدث بعد الثورة، ويعنى كذلك ــ وهذا هو الأهم ــ  أن الثورة ما زالت نابضة بالحياة، وقادرة على الحركة والانبعاث من تحت تلال  التراب التى أهالها عليها المجلس العسكرى، وبدأ يتصرف وكأنه نجح فى دفنها  تحت الردم. إن المصريين يمتلكون من الوعى الماكر، ما يجعلهم يظهرون وكأنهم بلا وعى  أمام من يحلم بإحراق مساحات الوعى والفهم فى رءوسهم، وليس صحيحا أن الناس  ضجوا من الثورة، لكنهم بالتأكيد أنهكوا مما يحدث لهم ومعهم ويفعل بهم وينسب  بهتانا إلى الثورة، هم يتوقون إلى الاستقرار، ويريدون الهدوء، لكنهم فى  أعماقهم يدركون جيدا أن الطرف الأقوى، الممسك بالدفة، يتصرف ضد الثورة،  ويغرقهم فى مشاكل وأزمات متعاقبة عن عمد فى إطار عملية قطع خطوط الاتصال  ونسف الجسور بينهم وبين الثورة. ومن هنا تأتى هذه الثنائية المتناقضة: إظهار الميل للانحياز إلى من يفرض  عليهم استقرارا زائفا، وفى الوقت نفسه التعلق بأهداب حلم التغيير الحقيقى،  من خلال توكيلات لواحد من علامات هذه الثورة وهو الدكتور محمد البرادعى. وعلى الرغم من أن أحدا لا يستطيع أن يحصر عدد هذه التوكيلات بدقة، ومن  ثم حجم التشبث بأمل رجوع البرادعى، فإن الإعلام الرسمى يتعامل مع هذه  المسألة بنوع من التضخيم المزيف. ومن ذلك أن «الأهرام» كبرى الصحف الحكومية، عادت مرة أخرى إلى زمن  «الفوتوشوف» مقدما دليلا على حالة نكوص تعبيرى، تذكرك بالواقعة التعبيرية  الأشهر عندما عبثت بأصل صورة مبارك وأوباما وزعماء الأردن وإسرائيل  وفلسطين.. حيث نشرت الأهرام أمس صورة أرشيفية لمحمد البرادعى يظهر فيها  مرتديا قميصا خفيفا فى عز البرد، قائلة إنها صورته على صفحته فى «فيس بوك»  معلنا حصوله على آلاف التوكيلات من مؤيديه للترشح للرئاسة، بينما الصورة  المنشورة له قديمة جدا، وتعود إلى عام 2010 أيام حملة المليون توكيل لدعم  مشروع البرادعى للتغيير. ولا أظن أن صحف الحكومة بلغ بها الوله بالبرادعى هذا الحد الذى تتعامل به مع الرجل بتعبيرية فاقت تعبيرية أسامة سرايا مع مبارك.

----------


## اليمامة

*تحالف أبوالفتوح ــ صباحى: ما له وما عليه*آخر تحديث:               الأحد 18 مارس 2012 - 8:40 ص                بتوقيت القاهرة

*تختبر مصر على حس انتخابات الرئاسة القادمة ثلاثة  نماذج مختلفة  ليس فقط للمرشحين وإنما أيضا للطريقة التى قد تدار بها شئون  البلد بعد أن  ينتخب واحد منهم. النموذج الأول هو «المرشح التوافقى». وهو  نموذج معيب لأنه  ضد أبسط قواعد الديمقراطية التى تمنح كل فرد الحق فى  اختيار من يريده  رئيسا بنفسه. فلو توافقنا على اسم الرئيس قبل الانتخابات  فما الداعى لها  أصلا؟ هذا لا يحدث فى الديمقراطيات. لا يمكن أن تأتى القوى  السياسية لتقول  للمواطن «استرح لقد تفاوضنا وتراضينا واخترنا لك»، كل ما  عليك أن تستوفى  الشكل فتذهب إلى صندوق الانتخابات لنأخذ لك أمامه صورة. ثم  إن المرشح  التوافقى لو أصبح رئيسا سيكون مقيدا بالتوافق الذى أتى به. ولو  افترقت  القوى التى توافقت عليه سيكون هو أول من يدفع الثمن عندما يفقد  الاستقلالية  اللازمة لممارسة مهام منصبه. وفيما أتصور حصل هذا النموذج على  قدر من  الاهتمام والنقاش ثم نحى جانبا.*

 والنموذج الثانى هو «المرشح الوكيل» الذى يخوض المنافسة بتوكيل غير   مكتوب عن مصالح خارجية يجرى التحذير منها أو عن قوى محلية تريد أن يكون   الرئيس القادم خاتما فى إصبعها. وهناك أسماء يرى البعض أنهم وكلاء عن دول   كالولايات المتحدة أو السعودية، وآخرون يتردد أنهم مرشحون عن المجلس   العسكرى أو جماعات رجال الأعمال. ونموذج «المرشح الوكيل» غير أخلاقى وغير   وطنى ولا يملك الوعى بما يتطلبه الانتقال فى مصر بعد الثورة من جسارة   وجرأة.

 والنموذج الثالث هو «المرشح التحالفى» الذى يخوض المنافسة متحدا مع مرشح   آخر من تيار غير تياره ليكون واحدا منهما رئيسا والآخر نائبا له. وهناك   روايات يجرى تداولها عن بناء تحالفات بين بعض المرشحين أبرزها ما طرح حول   التحالف بين الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح والأستاذ حمدين صباحى الأول كرئيس   والثانى كنائب له.

 ●●●

 ولا شك فى أن للرجلين رصيدا محترما عند الناس. كلاهما يتمتع بمؤهلات   ترشحه للتنافس منفردا على المنصب، ولهما قواعد شعبية يعولان عليها وأرضية   جيدة ينطلقان منها. ولكل منهما سجل مشرف فى العمل الوطنى وسمعة تشهد لهما   بالنزاهة. وقد استطاعا خلال الشهور الماضية أن يعبرا، كل بطريقته، عن   رؤيتهما لمستقبل الوطن التى سيعملان على تحقيقها لو قدر لهما الفوز   بالمنصب. كما أن الرجلين شاركا فى أحداث الثورة ولذا فهما قلبا وقالبا من   نسيجها. ويحسب لهما أيضا أنهما لا يعانيان من تضخم «الأنا» أو «انتفاخ   الذات»، ويمكن لك من سمتهما ولغتهما، سواء لغة الجسد أو اللسان، أن تلمس   منهما حرصا على الاعتداد بالذات لا يصل إلى الزهو أو الغرور. كما أن كلا   منهما وإن كانت له أيديولوجيته إلا أنه ليس من المغالين فيها بل يمارسان   النقد الذاتى واستطاعا أن يعقدا تفاهمات معا وأن يجدا قبولا لدى قوى سياسية   من خارج تيارهما.

 لكن مقابل ذلك هناك محاذير على التحالف بينهما لا تتصل بشخصهما وإنما   بفكرة «المرشح التحالفى» نفسها وبالظروف الدقيقة التى تمر بها مصر.   فالتحالف الانتخابى بين رئيس من اتجاه ونائب من اتجاه آخر يحتاج إلى تحديد   صارم لصلاحيات الاثنين ويحتاج أكثر إلى استعداد منهما للتقيد بتلك   الصلاحيات. والمشكلة هنا لها علاقة بعلم النفس. فإذا كان بإمكانك أن تكون   أولا فلماذا تقبل أن تأتى ثانيا؟ وحتى لو قبل أحدهما من أجل المصلحة العامة   أن يأتى ثانيا فمن يضمن عندما تعتمل المشاعر أن ينفذ من الناحية الفعلية   ما اتفق عليه من الناحية الرسمية؟.

 ثم إن التحالف هنا ليس بين رجلين وإنما بين مدرستين فكريتين مختلفتين.   صحيح أنه جرى تقارب فى السنوات الأخيرة بين التيارين الإسلامى والقومى   اللذين ينتمى إليهما الرجلان، إلا أن أحدا لا يضمن حركة الأفكار عندما تدخل   معترك السياسة. والعالم بحركتها يعرف أن التناقضات الفكرية تتصارع  وتتناحر  حتى وهى تحاول أن تتوافق وتبحث عن مشترك يجمعها. ثم ما الذى قد  يحدث  للتحالف بين الرئيس ونائبه لو أن تياريهما السياسيين فى البرلمان  تصادما؟.  هل سينتقل صراع البرلمان إلى مؤسسة الرئاسة؟ وهل سترضى التيارات  الأخرى عن  هذا التحالف أم سترى فيه احتكارا يجب تحديه وكسره؟ قد ترضى هذه  التيارات به  الآن بسبب الأوضاع الدقيقة التى تعيشها مصر. لكن هل ستظل تقبل  به وهى ترى  هذا التحالف يرسخ أقدام تيارين بالاسم فى السلطة؟

 ●●●

 قد يكون التحالف الرئاسى بين الرجلين أو أى تحالف غيره حلا على المدى   القصير لكسب الأصوات. لكن لما تبدأ ساعة العمل قد يتحول إلى عائق فى وجه   العمل الديمقراطى. فالديمقراطية تعنى توسيع نطاق الاختيارات أمام المواطنين   لا تضييقه. ومع أن نموذج «المرشح التحالفى» لا يلغى مساحة الاختيار كما  فى  نموذج «المرشح التوافقى» إلا أنه يضيق عليها. فالأصل فى الديمقراطية أن   يخوض كل مرشح المنافسة بالأصالة عن نفسه وبرنامجه لو كان مستقلا أو   بالنيابة عن تيار أو حزب، وأن يأتى نائبه من نفس خلفيته. وأنا أعلم باليقين   أن لكل بلد ظروفا قد تضطره لإدارة ما يجرى على عكس ما يجب. لكن علينا أن   نتذكر أن ما يجرى لو اختلف كثيرا عما يجب فلن يجرى على ما يرام حتى لو كان   الرجلان من طراز إنسانى فريد مثل الدكتور أبوالفتوح والأستاذ صباحى. أنا  لا  أعترض على التحالف بينهما وإنما أرجو لو بنوّه أن يأخذا فى الحسبان كل  ما  يؤمن نجاحه.

----------


## اليمامة

*(الإخوان) تتجه لإعادة النظر فى قرار عدم الدفع بمرشح رئاسى*
*آخر تحديث يوم             الأحد 18 مارس 2012 - 10:40 ص ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*


خيرت الشاطر


*كشفت مصادر إخوانية مطلعة أن عددا من أعضاء مجلس شورى الإخوان  طالبوا خلال الاجتماع الذى عقد أمس الأول الجمعة بإعادة النظر فى قرار  الجماعة الذى يقضى بعدم ترشيح أحد من قياداتها فى انتخابات رئاسة  الجمهورية، والذى صدر مطلع العام الماضى وصدر على أثره قرار بفصل عبدالمنعم  أبوالفتوح عضو مجلس شورى الجماعة آنذاك والذى أعلن ترشحه لانتخابات  الرئاسة.* ومن المنتظر بحسب نفس المصادر أن يتم التصويت على مقترح إعادة النظر فى  قرار الجماعة بعدم الدفع بأحد قياداتها فى معركة الرئاسة خلال اجتماع مجلس  الشورى الذى سينعقد الجمعة المقبل. وقالت المصادر فى حال التصويت على إلغاء قرار الجماعة السابق، فالاتجاه  سيكون بترشيح نائب المرشد خيرت الشاطر، الذى يحظى بدعم عدد من المدارس  والأحزاب السلفية. وأضافت المصادر أن طرح الشاطر من قبل عدد من أعضاء الشورى جاء فى محاولة  للخروج من المأزق الذى تمر به الجماعة، موضحة أن مأزق الجماعة يتمثل فى  عدم قدرة قيادة الإخوان على تسويق مرشح لا ينتمى للتيار الإسلامى لدى  القواعد، فى الوقت الذى تميل فيه القواعد إلى دعم المرشحين الإسلاميين  عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، وحازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل. واعتبر المصدر أن مسألة تحرير 30 ألف توكيل، أو تزكية 30 نائبا من أعضاء  مجلسى الشعب والشورى للمرشح الإخوانى أمر منتهٍ، لأن الجماعة قادرة على  جمعهم فى يوم واحد من قواعدها فى المحافظات أو نوابها فى البرلمان. كما أنه  يمكن ترشيح الشاطر عن حزب الحرية والعدالة. وعن وجود عوائق قانونية تحول دون تقديم الشاطر أوراقه للترشح باعتباره  خرج من السجن بعفو صحى دون أن ينهى فترة العقوبة فى قضية «مليشيات الأزهر»  قال مصدر قانونى بالجماعة، إن محاميى الجماعة بدءوا فى إجراءات إسقاط  الأحكام العسكرية التى صدرت بحق الشاطر وعدد من قيادات الإخوان فى القضية  وهو ما سيرد له اعتباره القانونى ويمكنه من الترشح. وأكدت المصادر أنه فى حال عدم تصويت مجلس الشورى على إعادة النظر فى  قرار عدم الدفع بأحد أعضائها فى معركة الرئاسة، فسوف تتجه الجماعة إلى  الإعلان عن حيدها، وتخيير أعضائها فى اختيار المرشح الذى يرون أنه الأصلح. يأتى ذلك فيما قالت مصادر سلفية لـ«الشروق» إن قيادات فى الحركة اتصلت  بمكتب الإرشاد وعرضت عليهم ترشيح الشاطر للرئاسة لأنه يلقى هوى لدى الشارع  السلفى وكونه ممثل الإخوان بالهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، وهو ما سيساعد  على خروج الدعوة السلفية من مأزق عدم قدرتها على تسويق مرشح آخر لدى  قواعدها، بعد الميل الواضح لدى قواعد التيار السلفى للمرشح حازم صلاح  أبوإسماعيل، وهو ما لا توافق عليه قيادات حزب النور، والدعوة السلفية،  لاعتبارات عديدة من بينها عدم امتلاكه مشروعا واضح الملامح لإنقاذ البلاد  من أزماتها، وعدم قدرته على إدارة دولة محورية بحجم مصر. وكشفت المصادر أن عدد من قيادات حزب النور اجتمعت يوم الأربعاء الماضى بقيادات حزب الحرية والعدالة. فيما قال الدكتور يسرى حماد، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب النور إن الاتصالات  بين النور والحرية والعدالة لن تنقطع من أجل التوافق حول مرشح إسلامى  يحافظ على الكتلة التصويتية التى صوتت للخيار الإسلامى ممثلا فى الحزبين فى  انتخابات مجلسى الشعب والشورى، معتبرا أن الشاطر شخصية تحظى بالاحترام  والقبول من كافة أطياف العمل الإسلامى، رافضا التعليق على ترشح الشاطر  للرئاسة باعتبار أن ترشحه من عدمه أمر إخوانى.

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

*الليبراليون واليساريون يفشلون فى التوحد حول مرشح رئاسى واحد*

بهاء ابو شقة و منصور حسن و عبد الغفار شكر
*آخر تحديث يوم             الأحد 18 مارس 2012 - 10:45 ص ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*فشل التياران الليبرالى واليسارى فى توحيد صفوفهما حول مرشح  رئاسى واحد من المطروحين على الساحة الآن، ولاتزال حالة الانقسام حول  المرشحين هى المسيطرة عليهما.* فبينما أعلن حزب الوفد، منفردا، دعم منصور حسن، مرشحا للرئاسة، دون  توافق أو استطلاع لآراء بقية الأحزاب الليبرالية، أجرت الأحزاب اليسارية  مناقشات انتهت كما بدأت بدعم كل حزب للمرشح الذى يراه الأنسب من وجهة نظره  ولم يتم الاتفاق على مرشح يسارى. وقال بهاء أبوشقة، نائب رئيس حزب الوفد، «إن حزبه هو أول حزب ليبرالى  يعلن دعمه لمرشح رئاسى ومن يريد أن يحذو حذوه من الأحزاب فهذا أمر يخص كل  حزب، ولا يمكننا أن نجبر أحدا على ذلك»، موضحا فى الوقت ذاته أن الوفد على  استعداد لتبنى مبادرة تأييد الليبرالين لمرشح رئاسى محدد، على أن يتم ذلك  عقب غلق باب الترشح». وعلق أبوشقة على عدم دعم القوى الليبرالية لمرشح رئاسى واحد قائلا:  «تسأل الأحزاب الليبرالية فى هذا وليس الوفد وحده، مؤكدا أن قرار الحزب  بدعم منصور حسن رئيسا للجمهورية يعد نهائيا وملزما لجميع أعضاء الحزب. وكانت الهيئة البرلمانية الوفدية فى اجتماعها أمس الأول مع رئيس الحزب  السيد البدوى والسكرتير العام فؤاد بدراوى، قد أكدت على عدم التوقيع لأى  مرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية بمن فيهم منصور حسن لحين انعقاد الاجتماع المشترك  بين الهيئة العليا والبرلمانية المزمع عقده خلال الأسبوع الحالى. ومن جانبه، أكد أحمد خيرى، المتحدث الإعلامى لحزب المصريين الأحرار على  انعدام التواصل بين حزبه وبقية الأحزاب الليبرالية، وقال: «لا يوجد تواصل  بيننا وبين أى من ممثلى التيار، والوفد أخذ قراره بشكل منفرد وأعلن دعمه  لمنصور حسن»، مضيفا: «بالنسبة لحزبنا رأينا أنه من الأفضل أن نوسع قاعدة  الاختيار بحيث لا يكون الأمر مقصورا على المكتب السياسى فقط، وذلك من خلال  نظام النقاط والذى سيستمر لمدة 10 أيام مقبلة ومن خلاله سنرى أكبر عدد من  القواعد الحزبية ستؤيد دعم أى مرشح، حتى يكون قرارنا له سند داخل الحزب». أما عبدالغفار شكر، وكيل مؤسسى حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى فقال:  «بخصوص وجود مرشح واحد يدعمه تيار اليسار من بين حمدين صباحى وأبوالعز  الحريرى وخالد على فكل مرشح عنده أمل بأنه سيكون الأقوى، ولذلك فليس أمامنا  إلا أن ننتظر حتى إغلاق باب الترشح لنرى فرص كل مرشح»، وتابع: «عندما طرح  حزبنا اسم أبوالعز، كان غرضه التوافق عليه من معسكر اليسار، ولكننا رأينا  أن ننتظر قليلا ونرى رأى أغلبية المشكلين لتيارنا وعلى هذا الأساس فسنحدد  اسم المرشح الذى سندعمه»، لافتا إلى أنه حتى الآن لا توجد آلية للتوصل  لآراء المنتمين لتيار اليسار حول المرشح الذين سيدعمونه. وفى هذا السياق قال مصدر بالحزب ــ فضل عدم ذكر اسمه ــ إن كلا من  المرشحين المحتملين حمدين صباحى وخالد على رحبا بفكرة التوافق على وجود  مرشح واحد يكون معبرا عن اليساريين. فيما لم يحسم حزب التجمع أمره من مرشح رئاسى بعينه، وأكد نبيل زكى، عضو  المكتب السياسى، إنه ليس بالضرورة أن يكون مرشح الحزب يساريا، مشيرا إلى أن  الحزب يرى حاجة الوطن لشخصية وطنية تنحاز للدولة المدنية. وأوضح زكى أن حزبه حاول الاتصال بالقوى السياسية اليسارية للاتفاق على  مرشح يسارى بعينه فضلا عن اتصالات بمرشحى اليسار للاستقرار على طرح واحد  وتنازل الباقيين إلا أن الأمر لم يثمر بنتائج محددة بعد. أما حزب الكرامة فيدعم حمدين صباحى مرشحه الذى أعلن عن ترشحه قبل عام.

----------


## اليمامة

*العوا: من حق الأقباط تولى جميع المناصب*

العوا يتحدث في المؤتمر الشعبي بالفيوم

*آخر تحديث يوم             الأحد 18 مارس 2012 - 10:35 ص ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*«هم إخوان فى الوطن وشركاء فيه، لهم حقوق مثل أى مواطن مسلم،  ويتولون المناصب جميعها حسب الكفاءة، عدا مناصب الأزهر الشريف».. عن  «الإخوة الأقباط»، حسب وصفه لهم، تحدث المرشح الرئاسى المحتمل، محمد سليم  العوا.* وقال العوا، فى لقاء جماهيرى له بجوار قصر ثقافة الفيوم مساء أمس الأول،  إن «لغير المسلمين حريتهم فى دينهم، ولنا أن نقدم لهم المحبة والسلام إن  لم يحاربونا»، مضيفا أن المؤمن لا يكون مؤمنا إلا بتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية  والحكم بها، وأن يكون حكما عادلا بين المسلمين وغير المسلمين. وحول اتفاقية السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل، أكد العوا أنه يرفض الشروط  المجحفة لنصوص اتفاقية السلام ولو نجح فى سباق الرئاسة فسيحاول تعديل  شروطها، وكذلك اتفاقية الغاز بالعقود والقانون وليس بالسلاح، مشيرا إلى  رفضه التصالح مع سجناء طرة مقابل ردهم الأموال إلى الشعب. وقال العوا إنه إذا فاز بالرئاسة، فلن يتدخل فى تعيين رجل دين فى منصبه «لأن أهل الدين أولى بذلك». وفتح العوا ملف خلافاته مع سكرتير المجمع المقدس، الأنبا بيشوى، وقال  إنه تعرض لمعركة تكسير عظام بالترويج لأنه قال إن الكنائس بها أسلحة، مؤكدا  أنه لم يقل ذلك وقتها ولكنه كان يتحدث عن واقعة معينة فى محافظة بورسعيد،  وتعهد بالتصدى لأى شخص يتحدث عن تحريف القرآن الكريم مثلما تصدى لدعوى  الأنبا بيشوى. وقال العوا إنه ضد الترويج للمذهب الشيعى فى مصر: «هذه عقائد بدعية وأنا  سنى وسلفى، وعندما أكون رئيسا سأمنع التغلغل الشيعى بكل قوة»، مضيفا أنه  سيسعى لإقامة علاقات مع باكستان وأفغانستان.

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم             الأحد 18 مارس 2012 - 10:30 ص ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*



*شرع ظهر أمس، شباب حملة دعم الدكتور محمد البرادعى، المدير  الأسبق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية، وأعضاء التراس بردعاوى، فى بدء  مبادرة جمع التوكيلات قرب مقر الشهر العقارى بمشية الإسكندرية. وأكد أعضاء  الحملة فى بيان صدر عنهم بالإسكندرية، أن الهدف من المبادرة، أثبات أنهم  قادرون على جمع الـ30 ألف توكيل، وان سبب رفض البرادعى لترشح ليس لعدم  قدرته على التأثير الشعبى، وإنما لأن النظام مازال قائما ولم يسقط بعد.* هذا بالإضافة إلى إيصال هدف سياسى للقائمين على إدارة شئون البلاد،  وأعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى، يفيد بدعم مواقف البرادعى فى المرحلة المهمة  القادمة. ووجه أعضاء المبادرة رسالة للشعب مفادها: «إذا كنتم تدعمون  «أشخاصا» فهم إلى زوال، وإذا كنتم تدعمون «الفكرة» فهمى دائمة، ولا يستطيع  أن يقيدها أو يقضى عليها أحد، مشددين على أن المشاركة فى المبادرة تأتى  دعما لفكر البرادعى، الذى طالما أيدنا. وتمنى أنصار البرادعى، دعمه من قبل  كل محبيه ومؤيديه، ومن سبق له عمل توكيل لمرشح آخر فى الفترة السابقة،  يكفيه شرفا قدومه لدعم الفكرة التى تم التنسيق لها بين كل الحركات المؤيدة  للبرادعى بالإسكندرية، مختتمين بالقول: «قوتنا فى وحدتنا وفى فكرتنا..  الثورة مستمرة.. الثورة ستنتصر».

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث: الأحد 18 مارس 2012 - 10:32 ص  بتوقيت القاهرة*


*فيما هدد أعضاء فى حزب النور بالاستقالة من الحزب ما لم يُعلن  دعمه للمرشح الرئاسى المحتمل، حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، انتقد نائب رئيس مجلس  إدارة الدعوة السلفية، ياسر برهامى، شباب السلفيين بسبب ما وصفه بـ«ضغوطهم  الهائلة» على قياداتهم من أجل دعم مرشح رئاسى محدد أو الإعلان عن مرشحهم.* واتهم برهامى المخالفين لقرارات قيادات الدعوة السلفية بالسعى «لهدم  الكيان بوعى أو بغير وعى، مع اليقين بأن الكيانات الصغيرة فضلا عن الأفراد  لن يمثلوا رقما فى المعادلة»، حسب قوله. وكان عدد كبير من شباب الدعوة السلفية انضموا لحملة ترشح أبوإسماعيل،  وانتقدوا موقف حزب النور والدعوة السلفية من عدم دعمهم له، ووصفوه بأنه  «المرشح الوحيد الذى أخذ على عاتقه تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية». وقال برهامى إن اتفاق الإخوان والسلفيين على مرشح واحد سوف يقلب  الموازين فى القضية ويغير الحسابات، لأن الملايين التى صوتت لهما فى  الانتخابات كانت لا تعرف أشخاص المرشحين فى الغالب، إنما حبا فى الإسلام  ورغبة فيه، وثقة فى القيادة التى يحاول البعض الآن هزها، بل تدميرها. وقال برهامى «إن وحدة الكيان الإسلامى (يقصد الإخوان والسلفيين) ضرورة  أكيدة، لأثره ووزنه فى المعادلة الصعبة التى تعيشها الأمة، وتحتاج لحلها  وتوازنها». وأكد برهامى أن اتخاذ القرار يستلزم دراسة عن قرب لكل الشخصيات، وتقييم  برنامجه الانتخابى ومدى واقعيته، والشخصية وكيفية اتخاذها للقرار، وتوازن  الحالة النفسية المؤثرة على ذلك، ودراسة للفريق المحيط، والفريق المعاون  الذى له بالتأكيد أثر كبير على رئيس الأمة القادم. وكان عضو مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية، محمد فريد، أعلن تأييده لحازم  أبوإسماعيل، ووصفه فى مقطع فيديو بثه شباب السلفية بأنه «رجل المرحلة ويعمل  لنصرة الدين»، كما أعلن الداعيتان السلفيان أبوإسحاق الحوينى ومحمد حسين  يعقوب تأييدهما له أيضا.

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم             الأحد 18 مارس 2012 - 10:20 ص ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*



*من بين 29 ألفا و540 توكيلا حررها مواطنون فى كفرالشيخ تأييدا  لمرشحين محتملين للرئاسة، استأثر حمدين صباحى بنصيب الأسد منها بـ14 ألفا  و200 توكيل.* وتلا صباحى فى القائمة، بحسب مصادر داخل الشهر العقارى، حازم صلاح  أبوإسماعيل (4700 توكيل)، ثم عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح (2300)، ثم عمرو موسى  (2100)، ثم محمد سليم العوا (2000)، ثم أحمد شفيق (1300)، ثم محمد أبوزيد  الفقى (1200). وانتشر العشرات من الشباب فى شوارع القرى والمدن المختلفة بالمحافظة يوزعون ملصقات ونماذج من برامج انتخابية وصور دعائية للمرشحين.

----------


## اليمامة

*النيابة تتهم «الشهر العقارى» بتزوير توكيلات لـ «موسى» و«شفيق»*

 ١٨/ ٣/ ٢٠١٢

[TR]
[TD="align: center"]
دخلت  أزمة تزوير توكيلات المرشحين المحتملين فى الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة  منعطفا جديدا، بعد أن وجهت نيابة الأقصر، أمس، لـ٣ موظفين بالشهر العقارى  تهمة تزوير توكيلات لصالح الفريق أحمد شفيق، وعمرو موسى وكشفت التحقيقات  أنه لم يتم تسديد رسوم انتقال خارج مكاتب التوثيق سوى لـ٣ توكيلات فقط من  إجمالى ٦٠٠ توكيل تم إصدارها، وجار التحقيق بشأنها.
وطالبت النيابة  لجنة انتخابات الرئاسة بإرسال كشف بالتوكيلات التى تم تحريرها يوم الواقعة،  وكلفت إدارة البحث الجنائى بإجراء التحريات عنها، فيما قال المتهمون فى  التحقيقات إنهم انتقلوا إلى مقرى الحملتين بناء على طلب أعضائهما لتوثيق  التوكيلات.
من جانبها، نفت مصلحة الشهر العقارى حدوث تزوير فى التوكيلات.
وعلى  صعيد المنافسة المشتعلة بين المرشحين لكسب تأييد المواطنين، أعلنت الحملة  الرسمية «شفيق» الانتهاء من جمع الـ٣٠ ألف توكيل المطلوبة من جميع  المحافظات. 
وتواصل التيارات والأحزاب الإسلامية تحركاتها لاختيار  المرشح الذى ستدعمه فى الانتخابات. ويعقد مجلس شورى الإخوان المسلمين  اجتماعا، الجمعة المقبل، للتشاور حول المرشح، بينما زار وفد من حزب النور  السلفى والجماعة الإسلامية مكتب الإرشاد الأربعاء الماضى لمعرفة من ستدعمه  الجماعة، بهدف اتفاق الكتلة الإسلامية على مرشح واحد وقال ياسر برهامى،  نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية، إن هناك محاولات لتحقيق هذا الاتفاق.
من  جانبه، قرر المكتب السياسى لحزب التجمع، فى اجتماعه مع الأمانة العامة أمس،  اختيار المستشار هشام البسطويسى مرشحاً للحزب فى الانتخابات. 
[/TD]
[/TR]

----------


## اليمامة

*المجلس العسكري والإخوان ومرشحو الرئاسة يقررون المشاركة في جنازة البابا*


*آخر تحديث يوم             الأحد 18 مارس 2012 - 4:42 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*تأكدت مشاركة أعضاء المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، ومجلس  الوزراء، في جنازة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة  المرقسية، التي تنطلق الثلاثاء من كاتدرائية العباسية إلى دير الأنبا بيشوي  بوادي النطرون، حيث أوصى أن يُدفن هناك.*      كما تأكدت مشاركة المرشحين المحتملين لرئاسة الجمهورية، والدكتور  محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ  الأزهر، والدكتور علي جمعة، مفتى الجمهورية، وسفراء وقناصل الدول الأجنبية  المعتمدين لدى مصر.

----------


## اليمامة

*حمدين صباحي يجمد نشاط حملته حدادًا على البابا وتضامنًا مع المسيحيين*
حمدين صباحى فى الكتدرائية أمس *آخر تحديث يوم             الأحد 18 مارس 2012 - 3:47 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أعلن حمدين صباحي، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، تجميد كافة  الفعاليات، التي كان من المفترض أن يشارك فيها اليوم الأحد، حدادًا على  رحيل البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية،  وتضامنًا مع الأشقاء من المواطنين المصريين المسيحيين في مصابهم.*      وكان صباحي قد تقدم مساء أمس السبت، بخالص العزاء للشعب المصري،  لفقدان مصر أحد رموزها الوطنية، وتوجه إلى الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية،  لتقديم واجب العزاء في البابا شنودة الثالث، كما أبدى أسفه الشديد وخالص  تعازيه إلى الأقباط الأرثوذكس في مصر والعالم في مصابهم الوطني والروحي.     وقال صباحي: "كان رجلا سوف يذكر له التاريخ والذاكرة المصرية مواقفه  الوطنية والقومية العظيمة، كأحد أهم حراس الوحدة الوطنية والنسيج المصري."

----------


## اليمامة

البابا الراحل على الكرسي البابوي
*آخر تحديث يوم             الأحد 18 مارس 2012 - 2:49 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أعلنت مصادر مؤكدة من حملة الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح  المحتمل لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، أنه سيشارك في عزاء البابا شنودة  الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، لتقديم واجب العزاء  للأقباط.* يذكر أن أبو إسماعيل أرسل أمس برقية عزاء في وفاة البابا شنودة، عبر  فيها عن خالص تعازيه للأقباط،، مؤكدا عمق العلاقة بين المسلمين والأقباط،  متمنيا للمصريين الوحدة والرقي والتقدم تحت سماء وطن واحد.

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم             الأحد 18 مارس 2012 - 2:30 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*



*أعلنت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن مرشدها العام، الدكتور محمد  بديع، سيتقدم وفدا إخوانيا رفيع المستوى، لتقديم واجب العزاء في وفاة غبطة  البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.* وأكدت الجماعة، في بيان قصير وصل "بوابة الشروق" نسخة منه، "أن الوفد  سيضم إلى جانب بديع نائبه الأول الدكتور محمود عزت، والدكتور عبد الرحمن  البر عضو مكتب الإرشاد وعميد كلية أصول الدين بالأزهر فرع المنصورة، ونجل  مؤسسها سيف الإسلام حسن البنا، عضو مجلس شورى الجماعة، والكاتب الصحفي محمد  عبد القدوس، عضو مجلس نقابة الصحفيين، ووليد شلبي، المستشار الإعلامي  للمرشد العام.

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم             الأحد 18 مارس 2012 - 3:36 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أكد عمرو موسى، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، أن أقباط مصر  في الوطن والمهجر، يعيشون لحظة ألم قاسية، يشاركهم فيها إخوانهم المسلمين.*       وقال موسى، ظهر اليوم الأحد: "إن انتقال قداسة البابا شنودة إلى  الأمجاد السماوية، يدمي قلوبًا كثيرة، عرفت في هذا الرجل حكمة ومحبة وحسن  المواطنة"، مؤكدًا أنه غادر البابا شنودة دنيانا، بعد أن كان خادمًا لهذا  الوطن في السراء والضراء.     وأضاف موسى: "أقباط مصر لجؤوا دومًا لحكمة هذا الرجل، واستعانوا بها  في تجاوز صعاب عديدة، وهم اليوم قادرون أن يستلهموا من هذه الحكمة ما  يؤازر أنفسهم المتألمة"، واعتبر موسى أن قسوة اللحظة ترتبط بكونها تأتي في  خِضم مرحلة انتقالية يمر بها الوطن، ويحتاج فيها لحكمة رجال مثل قداسة  الأنبا شنودة.       وقال: "الثقة دومًا في أن ما زرعه الأنبا شنودة في كل من أحبوه من  شعب مصر سيبقى في القلوب، والكنيسة المصرية الأرثوذكسية ستبقى دومًا  عنوانًا لا يخطئه آخر للوحدة الوطنية " .

----------


## الغريب41عام

الدكتور
......الفريق
............احمد
.................شفيق

هوا اختيارى حتى الان
لم اجد عنه بديلا ::

----------


## ابن البلد

صحيح أمال مين اللي حينضرب  :4:

----------


## اليمامة

gv


> الدكتور
> ......الفريق
> ............احمد
> .................شفيق
> 
> 
> هوا اختيارى حتى الان
> لم اجد عنه بديلا




لرأيك كل الإحترام أخى الغريب
ولكن هل لى أن أسألك لما اخترت أحمد شفيق خصيصا ؟

دمت بخير

----------


## اليمامة

> صحيح أمال مين اللي حينضرب



 :: 

كان عبقرى من يومه

----------


## اليمامة

*أيمن نور: مبارك حاول اغتيال عمرو موسى بدم بارد عن طريق إقصاءه من الخارجية*

*آخر تحديث يوم             الأحد 18 مارس 2012 - 10:30 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*زيارتان أجراهما عمرو موسى، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية،  اليوم الأحد، إلى اثنين من الأحزاب المصرية، أولهما حزب يساري عريق، والآخر  حزب ليبرالي خرج من رحم الثورة، يقوده أيمن نور المرشح الأبرز أمام الرئيس  مبارك في انتخابات 2005..* لم يخرج موسى بوعد بتأييده من الحزبين، فحزب التجمع أعلن بالأمس دعمه  لترشيح المستشار هشام البسطويسي، والآخر لم يعلن موقفه بعد، لكن زعيمه  مازال مرشحا محتملا للرئاسة، لكنه في كل الأحوال خرج بعدد من عبارات الثناء  الضرورية خلال الصراع الانتخابي الذي سيحتدم خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة،  خصوصا عندما ينتهي سباق التوكيلات وتبدأ الحملات الانتخابية الرسمية لأول  انتخابات في مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير. في "غد الثورة"، أكد عمرو موسى المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة أنه يميل دائما  الى المناضلين الذين ضحوا واتخذوا مواقف واضحة وصريحة خلال عصر النظام  السابق، وقال إن الشعب المصرى يجل ويحترم هذه المواقف.  



واعتبر أن الظواهر السلبية المصاحبة للانتخابات الرئاسية ترجع إلى أن  مصر تمارس الديموقراطية لأول مرة، مشيرا إلى أنه يفضل أن يكون لمصر تجربة  خاصة. وحدد موسى أولوياته عندما يتولى رئاسة الجمهورية بالمحافظة على الحريات  وحقوق الانسان المصرى ودعم مؤسسات الدولة وتطبيق القانون واستقلال القضاء  الذى يجب أن ينص عليه الدستور بشكل صريح وواضح والقضاء على الفساد والتمييز  بين المصريين وبعضهم.  
 


أيمن نور ركز على أن الشعب المصرى فى حاجة إلى قدر من التعاون والتصالح  لإنقاذ البلاد، و مؤكدا على أنه يجب على الشعب أن يتجاوز كل الرجعيات  والخلافات لتعود روح 25 يناير مجددا. و أشاد بموسى كرجل دولة له باع طويل فى السياسة الخارجية، وهو جزء من  احلام السياسين، مشيرا إلى أنه لم يكن بعيدا عن أحلام المواطنين فى مصر،  معتبرا أن النظام السابق استطاع أن يغتال عدد كبير من المعارضين  بصورة  معنوية أو مادية، ومنها الاغتيال بالإقصاء، مضيفا: "حاولوا اغتياله بدم  بارد".





وفي حزب التجمع، حل موسى ضيفا على قيادات الحزب ورئيسه رفعت السعيد، حيث  أكد على ضرورة أن تتضمن لجنة تأسيس الدستور كل فئات المجتمع من رجال ونساء  واسلاميين وأقباط وليبراليين ويساريين ونقابات وغيرها. وقال أنه ليس أمام المصريين فى هذه اللحظات الفارقة الا أن يتقبلوا  الديموقراطية والحوار، وتطرق إلى مسألة التمييز حيال فى الحياة السياسية  مبديا ثقته فى إمكانية حل هذه القضايا إذا تكاتف الشعب المصرى على عنوان  "إعادة بناء مصر". السعيد أكد أن موسى يحظى بشعبية هائلة بين المصريين، مبديا ترحيبه بزيارة حزب التجمع فى أى وقت.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الدكتور
> ......الفريق
> ............احمد
> .................شفيق
> 
> هوا اختيارى حتى الان
> لم اجد عنه بديلا


إختيار موفق للغاية للسبب التالي:
الدكتور
......الفريق
............احمد
.................شفيق

وعد أنه بعد فوزه بمقعد الرئاسة سيوزع على الشعب المصري
بونبون وملبس  وعلبة كنتاكي ٣ قطع جامبو

....وعجبي!

----------


## اليمامة

*الهيئة العليا لـ(الحرية والعدالة) ترفض ترشيح الشاطر رئيسًا*


*آخر تحديث يوم             الإثنين 19 مارس 2012 - 8:50 ص ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*رفض 57 عضوا من أعضاء الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية  والعدالة الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين مقترحا بترشيح نائب مرشد  الجماعة خيرت الشاطر للرئاسة عقب طرح الأمر للتصويت خلال اجتماع الهيئة  الجمعة الماضية، فى حين وافق 13 عضوا آخرون على المقترح.* وكان أحد أعضاء المكتب التنفيذى للحزب تقدم للمقترح بعد رفض  معظم الشخصيات الذين عرضت عليهم الجماعة الترشح للمنصب، فى مقدمتهم  المستشار طارق البشرى، والمستشار حسام الغريانى، والمستشار أحمد مكى بحسب  مصادر بالجماعة. وشهد الاجتماع، بحسب مصادر شاركت فيه، طرح اسم الشاطر ليكون  مرشح الحزب للمنصب الرفيع بعيدا عن الجماعة، محاولين الالتفاف على قرار  مجلس الشورى العام فى 10 فبراير من العام المنصرم الذى قرر عدم ترشيح أى من  أعضاء الجماعة لرئاسة الجمهورية قبل تنحى مبارك بيوم واحد. وكشف المصدر أن استطلاعات الرأى التى أجرتها الجماعة خلال  الأيام الماضية أوضحت حصول عمرو موسى على المركز الأول يليه حازم صلاح  أبوإسماعيل، فى حين حل عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح ثالثا، وهو الأمر الذى شهد  مناقشات واسعة من أعضاء الهيئة العليا تخوفا من وصول مرشح محسوب على النظام  السابق، أو مرشح لا يمتلك مشروعا إسلاميا بحسب المصدر. وأرجع الأعضاء الرافضون طرح الشاطر إلى أنه من الأولى للحزب  دعم أبوالفتوح، طالما قرر التراجع عن قرار الجماعة، «لأنه يلقى قبولا بين  جميع أطياف الشارع المصرى من الليبراليين وحتى السلفيين». يأتى هذا فى الوقت الذى دشن فيه أعضاء وشباب وبالجماعة 4  صفحات على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك للمطالبة بترشيح الشاطر، حملت  عناوين: نؤيد المهندس خيرت الشاطر رئيسا للجمهورية، وحملة تأييد خيرت  الشاطر رئيسا للجمهورية، والمهندس الشاطر رئيسا، وخيرت الشاطر رئيسا.

----------


## اليمامة

*54% من القراء يتوقعون تصاعد الخلاف داخل الإخوان بسبب الرئاسة*
الإثنين، 19 مارس  2012 - 08:37




قام "اليوم السابع" باستطلاع آراء قرائه حول تصاعد الخلافات فى صفوف  الإخوان بسبب مرشح الرئاسة فى سؤال بعنوان: هل تتوقع تصاعد الخلافات فى  صفوف الإخوان بسبب مرشح الرئاسة؟ وجاءت النتيجة كالتالى: 54.85% من القراء  أجابوا بـ"نعم"، بينما أجاب 41.74% منهم بـ"لا"، فى حين لم يهتم 3.41% من  المشاركين.

----------


## اليمامة

*لجنة الانتخابات تفتح أبوابها لاستقبال المرشحين للرئاسة لليوم العاشر*
الإثنين، 19 مارس  2012 - 09:39





بدأت اللجنة المشرفة على انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية فى استقبال المرشحين  الراغبين فى خوض الانتخابات على منصب رئاسة جمهورية مصر العربية، للحصول  على الأوراق وكراسة الشروط الخاصة بالترشح، وكذلك لتقديم الأوراق، صباح  اليوم الاثنين فى عاشر أيام فتح باب الترشح للانتخابات.

ومن المقرر أن تستمر عملية تقديم طلبات الترشح على منصب رئاسة الجمهورية  إلى 10 إبريل المقبل، ليتم إعلان قائمة المتقدمين النهائية، ليبدأ تلقى  الاعتراضات على المرشحين والفصل فيها من يوم 11 إبريل حتى يوم 13 من نفس  الشهر.

وتعلن قرارات الاستبعاد يومى 14 و15 إبريل، ليتم تلقى الاعتراضات والتظلمات  يوم 16 إبريل، وتعلن نتائج التظلمات يوم 26 لتبدأ الحملات الانتخابية  للمرشحين.

----------


## اليمامة

Sun, 18-03-2012  - 5:15

قال "أحمد شفيق" - المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية - أن علاقته بالرئيس  السابق كانت مجرد علاقة رئيس بمرؤوسه، وأضاف رداء على سؤال طرحه أحد حضور  المؤتمر الجماهيري الذي عقد بالمنيا حول علاقته بالنظام السابق أنه ليس ابن  النظام السابق و أن الصحيح هو ينتمي لثلاث أنظمة وليس نظام واحد بدأت منذ  عهد "جمال عبد الناصر" مرورا بالسادات ومبارك موضحا : "ولذلك لا يحق لأحد  أن يتهمني بأنني ابن النظام".
 المرشح المحتمل أعرب عن استيائه من الهجوم علي الجيش قائلا : "اللي شايف  أن الجيش نقطة سوداء هنعلمه أن دوله بلا جيش دوله بلا كرامة، فأنا أعلم  تماما لماذا تثار هذه العبارت التي تسئ للجيش فأنا اتشرف بالفترة الكبيرة  التي قضيتها في الجيش المصري وأرى أن كل من يريد إسقاط فترة الخدمة بالجيش  من الحسابات لعب لعيال". ووصف المرشح المحتمل الاتهامات الموجه إليه بإهدار المال العام لأنها  "تفاهات"، حيث قال : "أن من يرددون ذلك يبتدعون أكاذيب لانتقادي، ففي يوم 4  فبراير قمت بالحجز على اموال الرئيس السابق وأسرته وأبلغت جميع السفارات  بعدم التصرف في أي الأموال خاصة بأسرة مبارك ولن يجرء أحد على اتهامي  بإهدار المال في وزارة الطيران المدني لأنني نفضت يدي عن أي تعامل مادي". شدد "شفيق" على ضرورة أن تكون مصر قوة شاملة، موضحا أن قوة الجيش وحدها  ليست دليلا على قوة الدولة، فيجب أن يكون الاقتصاد قوي حتى لا تجرء الدول  الأخرى على معاداتها، وأضاف أن البعض يتعامل مع ملف مياه النيل بسذاجة حتى  أن البعض قال أن سد النهضه في أثيويبا خط أحمر ويجب هدمه، معلقا أن هذه  شطحات لأن لا أحد يملك إمكانيات لهدمه أو يتحمل رد الفعل. وتابع قائلا أن سيناء تحتاج إلى تعمير وبناء مصانع لأن ذلك يحميها من  الاجتياح أو الاغتصاب - على حد وصفه - ،وعن السياسة الخارجية قال "شفيق" :  "الأفارقة كانوا يعبدون مصر أيام جمال عبد الناصر لأن الدوله كان لها  هيبتها وكرامتها ونفوذها فلو أن هيبة الدولة ما زالت قوية ما كانت أثيوبيا  تجرؤ علي إقامة سدود دون الرجوع لمصر". شفقيق رد على سؤال حول حالة الانفلات الأمني قائلا : "نستطيع أن نتستعيد  الأمن في شهر واحد وبالرغم من أن أمن الدولة كان جهازا فاسدا ولكن لا يجوز  أن نشعل النار في الجهاز بأكمله لأن الدولة لن تكون محترمة إلا بعد عودة  الاستقرار الأمني"، وأضاف "شفيق" أن الدولة بها الكثير من الخيرات منها ما  هو مستغل ولكن دون تطبيق عدالة ربنا" - على حد قوله - ومنها ما هو غير  مستغل حتى الآن. يذكر أن المؤتمر شهد بعض الهرج والمرج عندما قال "شفيق" : "أن تولي مهمة  الرئاسة تحتاج لقدرات خاصة فليس من المعقول أن نترك محامي يدير دوله وهذا  ما آثار حفيظة أحد الحضور والذي علق على ذلك بأن أصغر محامي في مصر قادر  على إدارة دولة. وأكد "شفيق" أنه قام باتخاذ كم كبير من القرارات الهامة التي تم تفعيلها  وتصب في صالح الموطنين خلال الفترة القليلة التي تولي فيها رئاسة مجلس  الوزراء وهذا لم يحدث في تاريخ أي وزارة، وأضاف أنه قبل هذا المنصب في وقت  عصيب لأنه رجل لا يتخلى عن بلده في أوقات الشدة، ورفضه لهذا المنصب وقتها  اعتبره تصرف بطولي يحدث في تاريخ أي وزاره خاصة وأن أغلب هذه القرارات تم  تفعليها. "شفقيق" أوضح أثناء الزياره التي قام بها للمنيا والتي بدأت بزيارة مسجد  الفولي وأداء صلاة الظهر بها وبعدها تم عقد مؤتمر بأحد الفندق بدأ بالوقوف  دقيقة حداد على روح البابا شنودة حيث وصفه شفيق بالرجل الحكيم الذي كان  يدير الأمور بحكمة ونجح في إخماد كل الفتن الطائفية بحكمته وتصرفه. المرشح المحتمل أعرب عن استيائه من الهجوم علي الجيش قائلا : "اللي شايف  أن الجيش نقطة سوداء هنعلمه أن دوله بلا جيش دوله بلا كرامة، فأنا أعلم  تماما لماذا تثار هذه العبارت التي تسئ للجيش فأنا اتشرف بالفترة الكبيرة  التي قضيتها في الجيش المصري وأرى أن كل من يريد إسقاط فترة الخدمة بالجيش  من الحسابات لعب لعيال".

----------


## اليمامة

مفاجأة.. شباب الإخوان المفصولون بسبب دعم «أبو الفتوح» يدرسون إنشاء حزب مناوئ للجماعة! 
 قال الدكتور محمد حسن، أحد شباب جماعة الإخوان ببني سويف، والذي يواجه  تهمة "عمل توكيل لأبو الفتوح"، ما قد يعرضه للفصل، أنه في حال فصله هو  وزملائه في الجماعة الذين حرروا توكيلات لأبو الفتوح، سينضموا للمرشح  الرئاسي، في محاولة لإنشاء كيان مناوئ، سواء كان حزبا أو تيارا فكريا أو  حركة فكرية، يقودها أبو الفتوح في حال فشله في الانتخابات الرئاسية  المقبلة. وأوضح حسن أنه تم الانتهاء من التحقيق مع 3 من شباب الجماعة بشكل فردي والباقي في الطريق. من جهة أخرى، قام 5 من قيادات الإخوان التاريخيين في بني سويف بإصدار  توكيلات لدعم الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، كان على رأسهم ياسين عبد  العليم، 68 عاما، ويعمل مأذونا، وكان عضو مجلس الشعب عن الإخوان في أثناء  التحالف مع حزب العمل عام 87 والشيخ رزق عفيف جاد، 74 سنة، مدير مدارس  الدعوة الإسلامية لمدة 15 عاما، وزين أبو السعود الملقب بـ"كشك بني بني  سويف" 72، ومحمد الكردي البطوجي، مدير عام بنك فيصل السابق، والحاج عثمان  عبد الحليم، 78 عاما، من قيادات الإخوان. كما أوضح طارق حسن جودة، مدير حملة أبو الفتوح ببني سويف أن إبراهيم  وخديجة ابني الدكتور محمد أبو سيف عضو المكتب الإداري ببني سويف قد قاما  بعمل توكيلات لدعم أبو الفتوح مع إيمانهم بقناعاتهم بأفضليته عن باقي  المرشحين الحاليين.

----------


## اليمامة

راغب في الترشح للرئاسة حتى الان.. ولجنة انتخابات الرئاسة تخاطب «الخارجية»

أعلن المستشار حاتم بجاتو أمين عام لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية أنه قد  تقدم إلى اللجنة 125 مواطنا للاستعلام عن المستندات المطلوبة للترشح  وإجراءات الترشيح، ليصل بذلك إجمالي عدد المواطنين الراغبين في الترشح إلى  797 مواطنا خلال 8 أيام من الفترة المحددة لتلقى طلبات الترشيح لانتخابات  رئاسة الجمهورية التي ستجري في 23 و 24 مايو المقبل. وقال المستشار بجاتو في تصريح له إن اليوم «السبت» حقق ثاني أعلى معدلات  التوافد على اللجنة بعد يوم السبت الماضي، فيما استقر عدد من تقدموا  بأوراق ترشحهم عند الرقم (3) لعدم تقدم أحد بأوراق ترشحه اليوم . وأشار إلى أن لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية خاطبت اليوم وزارة الخارجية  للاطمئنان على إرسال نماذج التأييد المسلمة من اللجنة للوزارة منذ ثلاثة  أيام، إلى مختلف بعثاتنا الدبلوماسية خارج مصر، لإتاحتها في أسرع وقت ممكن،  للمصريين المقيمين في الخارج الراغبين في تأييد أيا من المرشحين . يذكر أن لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية كانت قد أصدرت في وقت سابق من اليوم  بيانا صحفيا أوضحت فيه أنها لا تقدم أية مستندات أو أوراق ترشح للراغبين في  الترشح، كما أنها لا تثبت أسماءهم في سجلات تعطى لهم أية صفة أو أحقية أو  أسبقية فيما يخص الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، ما دام أيا منهم لم يستكمل  الأوراق المطلوبة، بمقتضى أحكام المادة 13 من قانون تنظيم الانتخابات  الرئاسية، وعلى رأسها 30 ألف نموذج تأييد مصدق على التوقيعات بمكاتب  التوثيق، أو تأييد 30 عضوا بمجلسي الشعب والشورى، أو ترشيح حزب له بالشروط  المبينة بالقانون. وأهابت اللجنة بمختلف وسائل الإعلام والصحافة عدم استخدام لفظة «مرشح»  عند وصفها لهؤلاء المتقدمين للجنة للاستعلام، كما ناشدتهم توضيح أن اللجنة  لا تقدم أية استمارات أو نماذج تأييد لراغبى الترشح، وأن النماذج المطلوبة  موجودة بمكاتب التوثيق التابعة لمصلحة الشهر العقاري، وأمانات مجلسي الشعب  والشورى ولجنة الأحزاب السياسية؛ بحسب الأحوال .

----------


## عصام كابو

*ايه الموضوع الوثائقي ده يا ندى.. بجد مجهود اكثر من رائع و انا هتابع اخبار المرشحين من خلاله ان شاء الله  

لسه مش عارف انتخب مين يا ناس*

----------


## الغريب41عام

> gv
> 
> 
> 
> لرأيك كل الإحترام أخى الغريب
> ولكن هل لى أن أسألك لما اخترت أحمد شفيق خصيصا ؟
> 
> دمت بخير


*كما لايجوزسؤال  العاشقين عن عشقهم للقمر
...ولا يجوزسؤال الحكماء عن حبهم للسحر*


ومن هذا المزنق
لايجوز  سؤالى عن سبب تمسكى بالفريق احمد شفيق
لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكن لو مصممه ممكن ابوح بالسر
وامرى الى الله

----------


## اليمامة

> *ايه الموضوع الوثائقي ده يا ندى.. بجد مجهود اكثر من رائع و انا هتابع اخبار المرشحين من خلاله ان شاء الله  
> 
> لسه مش عارف انتخب مين يا ناس*


ربنا يخليك يا دكتور عصام
هو موضوع يعنى تقدر تقول من ده على ده 
بنقول الخبر ونتابع ونعلق ونناقش وكل شىء..ورشة عمل يعنى 
الحقيقة علشان نختار باقتناع ..فعلا لازم نعمل المتابعة دى 

ربنا يهيئك لإختيار الأفضل ان شاء ..وللأسف الأمر دا لا يحتاج النصح المباشر بقدر ما يحتاج القناعة الشخصية مع المتابعة والدلائل ..وهكذا 


تسعدنى متابعتك دائما

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> *كما لايجوزسؤال  العاشقين عن عشقهم للقمر
> ...ولا يجوزسؤال الحكماء عن حبهم للسحر*
> 
> 
> ومن هذا المزنق
> لايجوز  سؤالى عن سبب تمسكى بالفريق احمد شفيق
> لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكن لو مصممه ممكن ابوح بالسر
> وامرى الى الله


ههههههه
للدرجة دى يا أستاذ غريب شفيق يشبه القمر والسحر !
مزنق موفق أحييك عليه 
أما عن ما يجوز وما ما لا يجوز فهذا ربما يعتمد على نوعية الأسباب ..وفى هذه الحالة ربما تفيدنا وتعمل فينا معروفا لو أفصحت ونورت المحكمة ربما تتعظ 

ومازلت فى انتظار مشاركاتك الكريمة دائما 

تحياتى

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم             الإثنين 19 مارس 2012 - 4:28 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*قرر ياسر فتحي أبو العلا، فني تمريض، بمستشفى الصحة النفسية في  محافظة أسيوط، والبالغ من العمر 36 عامًا، الاعتصام اليوم الاثنين، أمام  اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، اعتراضًا على أحد شروط الترشح لرئاسة  الجمهورية؛ وهو ألا يقل سن المتقدم عن 40 عامًا.*    وقال أبو العلا: "إن الخبرة والإدارة والقيادة لا يشترط توافرها في  أشخاص تجاوزوا الأربعين عامًا، من الممكن أن يبلغ الشخص 30 عامًا ويستطيع  إنجاز ما لا يستطيعه غيره ممن هم في سن الخمسينيات".     وتساءل فني التمريض، قائلا: "كيف يشترط قانون الانتخابات ألا يقل سن  المتقدم عن 40 عامًا، ولا يضع حدًا أقصى لأعمار المرشحين؟، وكيف لا يترشح  من هم في سن الثلاثينيات، بينما يترشح من هم تجاوزوا سن السبعين؟".   فيما نجح بعض المحامين في إقناعه، بأن يتوجه لمقر مجلس الشعب، ليطلب منه تعديل قانون انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية.

----------


## الغريب41عام

> ههههههه
> للدرجة دى يا أستاذ غريب شفيق يشبه القمر والسحر !
> مزنق موفق أحييك عليه 
> أما عن ما يجوز وما ما لا يجوز فهذا ربما يعتمد على نوعية الأسباب ..وفى هذه الحالة ربما تفيدنا وتعمل فينا معروفا لو أفصحت ونورت المحكمة ربما تتعظ 
> 
> ومازلت فى انتظار مشاركاتك الكريمة دائما 
> 
> تحياتى


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كلمه حق اقولها لوجه الله
واحد.عن نفسى شخص يعمل فى 3 مهن ويعمل على الاقل 10ساعات يوميأ مكافح يعنى
اتنين.عن قريتى كل المشارع قمنا بها بالجهود الذاتيه مدرسه-جوامع-صرف صحى-نادى شباب-جارى العمل فى مستشفى والعبد لله عضو فعال فى ذالك +نشاط اجتماعى اسلامى على قدى
تلاته.كل افراد اسرتى يعملون من سن ال11 وكل ابناء قريتى يعملون ولا يوجد عاطل الا بمزاجه
اربعه .مهم جدا انا لا انتمى لحزب ولا جماعه
خمسه. عين المحب عن كل عيب كليله .وانا لا احكم بالحب والكرة
سته. مما سبق لا انتظر من الحكومه شىء متوكل على الله وعلىصحتى ونفسى من صغرى
............
*لماذا احمد شفيق
لانى اتوقع منه الحزم والشدة وبناء الدوله على اساس سيادة القانون
اذن انا مطلبى رئيس شديد حازم صارم يجعل مصر دوله قانون
فلا يتهمنى احد انى من الفلول (رغم اعجابى بالتهمه) فلا يوجد فلول يتمنى الحزم والحسم
انتهيت*
..............
حاشيه 
1-لم اشهر باحد من المرشحين رغم استطاعتى النيل منهم بصدق واملك ما يؤهلنى 
على الاقل للتشكيك فى مصداقيتهم
2- يقال عن فساد احمد شفيق ولكن لم يثبت دليل وانا اثق فيه
3-يقال انه فشل فى تولى الوزارة وارد هوا اخد فرصه! (خليكو صادقين مع انفسكم)
وماذا نقول عن فشل عصام شرف؟ وماذا عن المعوقات التى فى طريق حكومه الجنزورى؟
والجنزورى لو كان يعمل من اجل الدنيا لترك الحكومه فوراً لكنه يريدوجه الله
4-وبماذا تبررون الفشل الزريع لمجلس الشعب وهو مطلق السراح؟
..............
وكما قلت سابقا
هذا قرارى حتى الان
مفيش مانع اغيرة لو وجدت الافضل مصر تستحق افضل من كدة
والسلام ختام
دمتم بخير ::

----------


## drmustafa

موضوع رائع
أتابعه بشغف واعتبره مرجعي الأساسي لتكوين صورة ورأي 
حتي أستطيع أن أنتخب من أراه صالحاً بإذن الله

كل الشكر لك اليمامة على هذا المجهود الكبير
دمت في أمان الله

----------


## الغريب41عام

> 3-يقال انه فشل فى تولى الوزارة وارد هوا اخد فرصه! (خليكو صادقين مع انفسكم)
> وماذا نقول عن فشل عصام شرف؟ وماذا عن المعوقات التى فى طريق حكومه الجنزورى؟
> والجنزورى لو كان يعمل من اجل الدنيا لترك الحكومه فوراً لكنه يريدوجه الله
> 4-وبماذا تبررون الفشل الزريع لمجلس الشعب وهو مطلق السراح؟
> 
> دمتم بخير


نسيت اذكر حاجه مهمه
كيف تصفونه بالفشل فى وقت كانت الداخليه منهارة تماما اوبمعنى اصح لا يوجد داخليه من الاساس
كان ممكن اقتنع بهذا الكلام لو كانت الداخليه تعمل بكفاءة 70% حتى وقت تولى الوزارة

----------


## فراشة

تسلمي على مجهودك الرائع ندى

أنا كنت مايلة للدكتور سليم العوة

وبعد كدا اتجهت لعبد المنعم ابو الفتوح

وحاليا مايلة لصلاح ابو اسماعيل

لسه ماقررتش

متابعة معاكي أكيد هيساعدني في تحديد اختياري

دمتِ بخير وسعادة
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> كلمه حق اقولها لوجه الله
> واحد.عن نفسى شخص يعمل فى 3 مهن ويعمل على الاقل 10ساعات يوميأ مكافح يعنى
> اتنين.عن قريتى كل المشارع قمنا بها بالجهود الذاتيه مدرسه-جوامع-صرف صحى-نادى شباب-جارى العمل فى مستشفى والعبد لله عضو فعال فى ذالك +نشاط اجتماعى اسلامى على قدى
> تلاته.كل افراد اسرتى يعملون من سن ال11 وكل ابناء قريتى يعملون ولا يوجد عاطل الا بمزاجه
> اربعه .مهم جدا انا لا انتمى لحزب ولا جماعه
> خمسه. عين المحب عن كل عيب كليله .وانا لا احكم بالحب والكرة
> سته. مما سبق لا انتظر من الحكومه شىء متوكل على الله وعلىصحتى ونفسى من صغرى
> ............
> ...


أستاذ غريب 

ممتنة لك جدا لعودتك السريعة ..ولهذه المداخلة المنظمة المهتمة ..شكرا جزيلا لك 
كما أعجبت حقا بما قلت بخصوص خلفيتك الشخصية وجهادك فى الحياة ..هذا شىء يستحق كل فخر وليتنا جميعا كذلك ..
بخصوص أحمد شفيق ..وبشكل عام ..مازالت البطيخة مقفولة يا أستاذ غريب ..وكل ما نعرفه عن اى مرشح حتى ببرنامجه الإنتخابى هو مجرد كلام ..ما ينفعنا هى المرجعيات السابقة حوله ..حول موقفه مثلا من الثورة ..آرائه ..جهاده ..تاريخه ..كونه رجل موقف من يومه أم أنه متغير بحسب الأجواء ..هذا ما بأيدينا ..وكل منا له مطلق الحرية بالطبع فى رؤيته وتقديره ..

ولكننى ..بالنسبة لى ..لا أفكر فى شفيق اطلاقا برغم احترامى له ..فهو ليس على مستوى المسئولية ولا المنصب ولدى تحفظات على مواقفه وأعماله منذ كان وزيرا للطيران ..قلت أنها مجرد اتهامات دون اثباتات ومع ذلك نحن فى المقابل لم نسمع اى كلام بدون اثباتات عن ابو اسماعيل مثلا او ابو الفتوح او الصباحى ..باختصار تحوم الشبهات حول من هو مشبوه كما يحوم الذباب حول الطعام ذو الرائحة ..هذا فقط مجرد رأى 

ومعا هنا نحاول أن نكشف أكثر ..فليس لدى أيضا مانع لتغيير رأيى اذا ما ظهر جديد ..ومازلت فى طور الإلمام حقا والبحث ..

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> نسيت اذكر حاجه مهمه
> كيف تصفونه بالفشل فى وقت كانت الداخليه منهارة تماما اوبمعنى اصح لا يوجد داخليه من الاساس
> كان ممكن اقتنع بهذا الكلام لو كانت الداخليه تعمل بكفاءة 70% حتى وقت تولى الوزارة


لو كان كفؤا يا سيدى لكان فعل 
لو كان صاحب قرار
لو كان لديه رؤية 
لو كانت لديه النية
لو كان وطنيا مؤمنا بالثورة وحق الشعب ..
وخلع المخلوعين نهائيا دون امل فى العودة او التأثير 
كان رئيس الوزراء ..أليس كذلك ؟
يعنى له مطلق الصلاحيات فى التعيين وفى الإسناد وفى اتخاذ القرارات 
ولكنه مرتبك ..ظل مرتبك ..وظل لا يملك اى رؤية لاى حل فى أى وضع 

كان مازال واقعا فى غيبوبة - أن الدنيا لم تتغير بعد -
وكيف يتغير هو ويفوق اذا كان قد ظل طول عمره يعاقر المخلوعين 

كيف سيتعلم ويفهم !

هل سيتعلم فينا ؟

اليوم ؟

لم نعد نحتمل 



نسيت أيضا أن أثنى على هدفك من اختياره ..وهى دولة القانون
انا الأخرى أتمنى أن تكون مصر دولة قانون 

وطالما لم يفعل شفيق من قبل ..لن يفعلها من بعد ..أظن ذلك 

شكرا لك أستاذ غريب 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> موضوع رائع
> أتابعه بشغف واعتبره مرجعي الأساسي لتكوين صورة ورأي 
> حتي أستطيع أن أنتخب من أراه صالحاً بإذن الله
> 
> كل الشكر لك اليمامة على هذا المجهود الكبير
> دمت في أمان الله


دكتور مصطفى 

كما يسعدنى وجود ..يسعدنى رأيك وتسعدنى أكثر حماستك ومتابعتك 

والمجهود المبذول لاشىء اطلاقا بجانب هدف حقيقى أسمى وأعلى 

هو الوصول لصوت جمعى ..وليس لعدة اصوات مفرقة ..وتفريقية 

أتمنى لو تطالعنا بآرائك اذا ما توصلت لشىء ينفعنا هنا 

الشكر الجزيل لك

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> تسلمي على مجهودك الرائع ندى
> 
> أنا كنت مايلة للدكتور سليم العوة
> 
> وبعد كدا اتجهت لعبد المنعم ابو الفتوح
> 
> وحاليا مايلة لصلاح ابو اسماعيل
> 
> لسه ماقررتش
> ...


أهلا يا فراشة يا جميلة 
شكرا لك على ابداء الرأى والإيجابية 
طيب ..
هل لى أن أسألك على اى اساس كنتِ تميلين لدكتور العوا ؟
الحقيقة ان موقفى من ناحيته شبه متجمد او ثابت ..محايد يعنى ..أريد أن أتعرف أكثر عليه من أحد كان يحبذه ..

كونك مازلتى تحومين حول المرشحين ..اعتبر هذا شىء ايجابى وموضوعى جدا 

والجميل ان نضع فعلا قائمة متدرجة مثلما فعلتى تعتمد على ظهور الاسباب والنتائح واسقاط بعضهم وتثبيت آخرين 

الحقيقة يا فراشة ان الموضوع شيق جدا ..ومثير ..ومطلق للخيال  :: 

وكأننى أحلم 

خاصة كلما عاد عقلى للماضى القريب 

فأستشعر غبطة فى سرى وفرح ثورى ..حتى تبدو أعماقى كأطفال يتقافزن فى فرح وسعادة وبشر 

انتظرك دائما 

كونى بخير 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم             الإثنين 19 مارس 2012 - 9:54 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أعلن الشيخ حاتم الحويني، نجل المحدث أبو إسحاق الحويني، أن  مجلس شورى العلماء (وهي أكبر هيئة للسلفيين خارج مدرسة الدعوة السلفية في  الإسكندرية)، أن المجلس سيعلن في اجتماع طارئ يوم السبت القادم، تأييده  للشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية.*   ويضم المجلس السلفي كلاً من: الشيخ عبد الله شاكر والشيخ محمد حسان  والشيخ أبو إسحاق الحويني والشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب والشيخ مصطفي العدوي  والشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم والشيخ جمال المراكبي والشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  والشيخ أبو بكر الحنبلي والشيخ جمال عبد الرحمن.   من جانب آخر، أعلن الشيخ هشام أبو النصر، أمين عام حزب النور بالجيزة  وعضو الهيئة العليا للحزب تأييده الكامل والقاطع والمطلق لأبو إسماعيل،  مطالبًا الحزب أن يعلن رسميًا دعمه لـ"المرشح الإسلامي".   وقال أبو النصر: "أؤيد أبو إسماعيل انطلاقًا من مسؤوليتي أمام الله  تعالى وخوفي على ضياع اللحظة الفارقة وسعيًا لتحكيم شرع الله"، داعيًا "كل  الشباب المسلم الغيور على دينه" أن يعملوا بجد وبإخلاص في حملة دعم أبو  إسماعيل "لتمكين هذا الرجل المؤمن من قيادة البلاد وتحقيق حياة كريمة  للعباد".

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم             الإثنين 19 مارس 2012 - 8:01 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أكد الدكتور  عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، أنه ليس هناك  جماعات أو حركات فوق النقد، بما في ذلك جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بشرط أن  يكون النقد موضوعيًا ودون تجريح.* وقال أبو الفتوح خلال الندوة التي نظمتها كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم  السياسية بجامعة القاهرة، اليوم الاثنين: "منذ إعلاني الترشح للرئاسة أعلنت  استقلالي عن كافة الحركات والأحزاب؛ لأن الرئيس المصري رئيس لجميع فئات  المجتمع، والهدف الرئيسي الذي نريده هو أن نتجنب تمزيق المجتمع، ويُسأل عن  مواقف الإخوان المسلمين المسئولين عن الجماعة." وأضاف: "لا يمكننا الحديث عن التصالح مع من نهبوا أموال مصر، وهناك  مؤسسات دولية تعمل في مجال إعادة الأموال المهربة خارج البلاد وستمكننا من  إعادة مئات المليارات وليست هناك معاهدات دولية أبدية، واتفاقية كامب ديفيد  ستعرض على الشعب المصري من جديد ليقرر هو هل ينبغي الاستمرار في المعاهدة  أم إلغاؤها أم تعديلها، وسأطالب بسرعة وقف تصدير الغاز فورًا، حال فوزي  بالرئاسة". وأشار إلى أن المعونة الأمريكية، ليست جمعية خيرية من الأمريكان  للمصريين، ولكنها مصالح ولو قطعنا مصالح الأمريكان داخل مصر وخارجها انقطعت  المعونة تلقائيًا -علي حد قوله-، وأوضح أبو الفتوح عن محاولة تصدير  الشريعة على أنها قطع اليد، قائلا: "هي محاولة لتصدير الفكر الجارح للشريعة  لتكريه الشعب فيها؛ فمفهوم الشريعة الإسلامية قائم على الحرية والعدل". وبسؤال أحد الطلاب الأقباط عن وضعه في الدولة إذا تولى حكم البلاد، رد  أبو الفتوح قائلا: "كل مواطن يحمل الجنسية هو مصري كامل المواطنة، ومن  العيب أن يتساءل مسيحي هل سأكون مواطنًا مثليًا كما المسلم أم لا؟". وتطرق الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح إلى أوضاع الجامعات المصرية،  مشيرًا إلى أن الجامعة تحولت لفرع أمن دولة في عهد النظام السابق، ولم يكن  مديرعام الكلية يستطيع أن يتصرف إلا بالرجوع للأمن، وجاءت الثورة فحررت  الجامعة من قبضة الأمن، وطالب الطلاب بعمل قانون للاتحادات الطلابية وألا  يكتفوا بلائحة طلابية فقط، ثم يتقدموا بعرضها على مجلس الشعب، مع مراعاة  ألا تمس العملية التعليمية.

----------


## اليمامة

Mon, 19-03-2012  - 8:11



أكد الدكتور عبد الرحمن البر، عضو مكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  وعميد كلية أصول الدين بجامعة الأزهر فرع المنصورة، ان الحكومة الحالية  تعمل على «تقويض مجلس الشعب»، وهى احدى المعوقات الهامة لخطط المجلس  ومشاريعه التنموية، و«على الحكومة أن ترحل». وأضاف عبد الرحمن البر، أن الأمة الآن على مفترق طرق واعداءها يحاولون  احداث أي شيء لإخراجها عن مثارها الصحيح، مؤكدا ان أداء النواب داخل  البرلمان «جيد» ويمكن ان يتحسن إذا كانت الحكومة متناغمة مع المجلس، موضحا  أن تغيير الحكومة سيؤدى إلى أداء جيد وهناك بعض النواب يريدون تضييع  الأوقات في كلام ليس له قيمة والأمل كبير في ان يتجاوز المجلس دور الكلام. وواصل البر أن اختيار شيخ الأزهر سيتم عن طريق الانتخاب من هيئة تضم  كبار العلماء، وسيكون من مهام هذه الهيئة اختيار المفتي ايضا بالانتخاب،  وهناك قانون جديد معروض علي مجلس الشعب سيؤدي إلى استقلال الأزهر ويجعل له  دور مرموق لأن منصب شيخ الأزهر يعادل منصب رئيس الوزراء، ونحن نسعى من خلال  هذا القانون لجعل الأزهر مستقلا يدير نفسة ويصلح الأمة. وعن الرئيس القادم لمصر، أكد البر أن الرئيس القادم سيكون آمر للأمة وكل  من يتصدى لأمر الأمة عليه ان يعلم أنه سيقف أمام الله والذي سيتولى أمر  البلاد حاليا لابد وان يكون رئيس مقبولا من الجميع، وان لا يكون تابع  لطائفة بعينها فنحن نريد رئيس للم شمل مصر واستعادة علاقتها وحكم عدل بين  اطياف الشعب وله من يدعمه ويقدم له الآراء والاقتراحات. وأكد البر ان جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة لن يرشحوا  امرأة ولن ينتخبوا سيدة لرئاسة الدولة، وهذا رأي الجماعة وله ما يؤيده من  الشرع الا اننا لن نفرض رؤيتنا علي غيرنا ولا نستطيع منع غيرنا من الترشح  ومن يرى في نفسة الكفاءة فليترشح. واشار البر إلى ان السيناتور الأميركي جون ماكين جاء إلى مصر وقابل  الجماعة، وأن ماكين أكد لمن قابلهم من الإخوان ان الصورة الذهنية التي كانت  لديه عن الإخوان «تبدلت»، وانه يقدر دور الإخوان وأكد البر انه لا يعلم ما  هو الدور الذي يقدره ماكين للإخوان؟! واشار البر إلى أن الكثيرين اعتقدوا ان تقدير ماكين للإخوان وشكره لهم  باعتبار «اننا سهلنا تهريب الأمريكان وهذا الكلام غير صحيح على الإطلاق  والاخوان يقفون بكل قوة ضد هذه العملية، واننا كنا ومازلنا غاضبين من القاء  القبض على المتهمين بحجة الحريات ثم تهريبهم من السجون بهذه الطريقة  المخزية». تصريحات البر جاءت في سياق الندوة التي نظمها اتحاد طلاب كلية التربية  بجامعة المنصورة ظهر اليوم تحت عنوان «دور الشباب في المرحلة القادمة»  بحضور عدد كبير من الطلاب واساتذة الجامعة.

----------


## اليمامة

Mon, 19-03-2012  - 6:38Mon, 2012-03-19 17:55

الشهر العقاري بالمرج للمواطنين: اتقوا الله واعملوا توكيل لـ«أبو اسماعيل» !!! *أبو اسماعيل* "اتقوا الله والرزق هيجي هيجي" هكذا صرخت أحد المنتقيات الموجودات في  الشهر العقاري في المرج في وجه أربعة أشخاص ذهبوا لعمل توكيل للمرشح  المحتمل عمرو موسى في اشارة منها إلى حصولهم على أموال مقابل عمل هذه  التوكيلات. محمد حامد حنفي ومجدي أحمد عبد البديع وياسمين أحمد عباس وشيماء عبد  الحميد ببلاغ رسمي رقم 1671 لسنة 2012 ادارى المرج بتاريخ 18/3/2012  ضد  مدير الشهر العقاري بالمرج وذلك بسبب وجود مندوبين من حملة حازم صلاح أبو  إسماعيل المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة ومنهم شخص يدعي مدحت رمضان علي بدوي من  سكان عين شمس ويقومون بمنع اى مواطن يقوم بعمل توكيلات لاى مرشح آخر. ياسمين قالت لـ"الدستور الأصلي" إنها تركت هذه السيدة وذهبت إلى غرفة  أخرى وإذا بشيخ ملتحي آخر أخذ منها "البطايق" الأربعة وقال لهم انتظروا عشر  دقائق إلا أنهم وجدوا بطاقاتهم لدى السيدة المنتقبة التى تجلس على مكتب من  مكاتب موظفي الشهر العقارى وامامها 15 بطاقة أخرى بيدها وتقوم بكتابة  بيانات اصحاب البطائق بنفسها ، فثاروا عليه وقالوا له : "نعرف مانريد أن  نوكل وما تفعله ليس صحيحا وغير مقبول"، ثم دخلوا الى المدير الذى قال: "لن  اعطى اى ورق لأى فرد سوى مندوب حملة الشيخ حازم أبو اسماعيل" ، وطلبت منه  نماذج التوكيلات فرفض فقاموا بالذهاب لقسم المرج لتحرير المحضر إلا أن  مأمور القسم فى البداية رفض أن يحرر لهم المحضر وقال لهم اذهبوا الى مكتب  اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسة،ولكنهم تمسكوا بعمل المحضر وقاموا بتحرير  المحضر ضد مدير مكتب الشهر العقارى والموثقين ومندوبى حملة حازم ابو  اسماعيل الذى وصل عددهم الى 4 سيدات و6 رجال.

----------


## اليمامة

Mon, 19-03-2012  - 9:40Mon, 2012-03-19 21:25


*ابو الفتوح لم يرد والبسطويسي وعلي وافقا وحمدين متردد*

الكل يتحدث بحذر شديد وعصبية من دون أن يؤكد أو ينفي بشكل قاطع استقرار  المرشحين الأربعة لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية على الفكرة، وهي تكوين مؤسسة  رئاسة مدنية من رئيس وثلاثة نواب منعا لتفتيت أصوات الكتلة المدنية ،  الأسماء التي تتردد هم دكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح كرئيس، وكلا من  المستشار هشام البسطويسي وخالد علي وحمدين صباحي كنواب له. الفكرة طرحها المستشار هشام البسطويسي في اجتماع مغلق مع أعضاء الهيئة  العليا لحزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي الثلاثاء الماضي- حضر "الدستور  الأصلي" كواليسه -، وأكد حينها دكتور محمد أبو الغار-رئيس الحزب- دعمهم  لفكرة تشكيل مؤسسة رئاسة من رئيس وعدة نواب يلتف حولهم الكتلة المدنية منعا  لتفيت الأصوات وإجراء مباحثات مع عدد من المرشحين المحتملين في غضون  الايام التالية للاجتماع. المباحثات أسفرت عن اختيار الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح كرئيس وثلاثة  نواب له هم خالد على وهشام البسطويسي وحمدين صباحي، دكتور عماد جاد قال في  تصريح خاص للـ"الدستور الأصلي" أن المباحثات لازالت دائرة بخصوص هذا الشأن  وتم عرض الفكرة على عدد من المرشحين المحتملين لانتخابات الرئاسة ، مضيفا:  الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح لم يرد بعد سواء بالموافقة أو الرفض بينما  وافق كلا من المستشار هشام البسطويسي وخالد على على الفكرة والتي تقتضي  تنازلهما لصالح أبو الفتوح وتعينهما كنواب للرئيس، بينما أبدى حمدين صباحي  موافقة مبدئية لم يؤكدها بعد-وفقا لجاد-. المستشار هشام البسطويسي رفض الادلاء بأي تصريح عقب الاجتماع قائلا أن  الاعلان عن أي شيء سيكون بعد انتهاء المفاوضات، وبالمثل رفض المرشح خالد  على الادلاء بأي تصريح بخصوص قبوله التنازل لصالح أبو الفتوح سواء بالرفض  أو القبول، نافيا بعصبية شديدة أن الحزب المصري عرض عليه أي شيء.

----------


## drmustafa

> Mon, 19-03-2012  - 9:40Mon, 2012-03-19 21:25
> 
> 
> *ابو الفتوح لم يرد والبسطويسي وعلي وافقا وحمدين متردد*
> 
> الكل يتحدث بحذر شديد وعصبية من دون أن يؤكد أو ينفي بشكل قاطع استقرار  المرشحين الأربعة لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية على الفكرة، وهي تكوين مؤسسة  رئاسة مدنية من رئيس وثلاثة نواب منعا لتفتيت أصوات الكتلة المدنية ،  الأسماء التي تتردد هم دكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح كرئيس، وكلا من  المستشار هشام البسطويسي وخالد علي وحمدين صباحي كنواب له. الفكرة طرحها المستشار هشام البسطويسي في اجتماع مغلق مع أعضاء الهيئة  العليا لحزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي الثلاثاء الماضي- حضر "الدستور  الأصلي" كواليسه -، وأكد حينها دكتور محمد أبو الغار-رئيس الحزب- دعمهم  لفكرة تشكيل مؤسسة رئاسة من رئيس وعدة نواب يلتف حولهم الكتلة المدنية منعا  لتفيت الأصوات وإجراء مباحثات مع عدد من المرشحين المحتملين في غضون  الايام التالية للاجتماع. المباحثات أسفرت عن اختيار الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح كرئيس وثلاثة  نواب له هم خالد على وهشام البسطويسي وحمدين صباحي، دكتور عماد جاد قال في  تصريح خاص للـ"الدستور الأصلي" أن المباحثات لازالت دائرة بخصوص هذا الشأن  وتم عرض الفكرة على عدد من المرشحين المحتملين لانتخابات الرئاسة ، مضيفا:  الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح لم يرد بعد سواء بالموافقة أو الرفض بينما  وافق كلا من المستشار هشام البسطويسي وخالد على على الفكرة والتي تقتضي  تنازلهما لصالح أبو الفتوح وتعينهما كنواب للرئيس، بينما أبدى حمدين صباحي  موافقة مبدئية لم يؤكدها بعد-وفقا لجاد-. المستشار هشام البسطويسي رفض الادلاء بأي تصريح عقب الاجتماع قائلا أن  الاعلان عن أي شيء سيكون بعد انتهاء المفاوضات، وبالمثل رفض المرشح خالد  على الادلاء بأي تصريح بخصوص قبوله التنازل لصالح أبو الفتوح سواء بالرفض  أو القبول، نافيا بعصبية شديدة أن الحزب المصري عرض عليه أي شيء.


تدور اختياراتي حول ثلاثة من هؤلاء 
مع اختلاف ترتيبهم بين حين وآخر طبقاً لما أرى من تصريحات ومواقف وخطط مستقبلية
هشام البسطويسي ، حمدين صباحي ، عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح

إذا تم بالفعل اتفاق على مثل هذا الفريق الرئاسي (وإن كان لدي شعور لا أعرف سببه أن ذلك لن يحدث)
فهو يعني لي في الأساس أن جميع هؤلاء يفضلون مصلحة الدولة على مصلحتهم الشخصية 
وبالتالي سأنتخب الرئيس الذي يرشحه هذا الفريق دون تردد

----------


## اليمامة

> تدور اختياراتي حول ثلاثة من هؤلاء 
> مع اختلاف ترتيبهم بين حين وآخر طبقاً لما أرى من تصريحات ومواقف وخطط مستقبلية
> هشام البسطويسي ، حمدين صباحي ، عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح
> 
> إذا تم بالفعل اتفاق على مثل هذا الفريق الرئاسي (وإن كان لدي شعور لا أعرف سببه أن ذلك لن يحدث)
> فهو يعني لي في الأساس أن جميع هؤلاء يفضلون مصلحة الدولة على مصلحتهم الشخصية 
> وبالتالي سأنتخب الرئيس الذي يرشحه هذا الفريق دون تردد


رائع انك كونت على الأقل فكرة مبدئية يا دكتور مصطفى وتعرف ابعادها ..أحييك

وهانحن نتابع وننتظر ما ستسفر عنه الأحداث 

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## اليمامة

توافد كل مرشحى الرئاسة المعروفين اليوم بوفود حملاتهم الإنتخابية على الكاتدرائية بالعباسية للمشاركة فى تشييع جنازة الوداع للبابا الرحل ..وهم صباحى وعمرو موسى واحمد شفيق والبسطويسى وعبد المنعم ابو الفتوح وبعض نواب الشعب وقيادات الوفد ..وأعضاء المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ..والكتاتنى

----------


## ابن البلد

> توافد كل مرشحى الرئاسة المعروفين اليوم بوفود حملاتهم الإنتخابية على الكاتدرائية بالعباسية للمشاركة فى تشييع جنازة الوداع للبابا الرحل ..وهم صباحى وعمرو موسى واحمد شفيق والبسطويسى وعبد المنعم ابو الفتوح وبعض نواب الشعب وقيادات الوفد ..وأعضاء المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ..والكتاتنى


فين حازم به أبو أسماعيل ؟
قرأت كلمة كل مرشحي الرئاسة
في بداية الخبر
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> فين حازم به أبو أسماعيل ؟
> قرأت كلمة كل مرشحي الرئاسة
> في بداية الخبر


لأنى الحقيقة مش متأكدة بخصوص حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل 
قرأت خبر اول امس انه بيرسل التعازى وهاايدخل الكنيسة لأول مرة للعزاء فى البابا
انما امبارح ..مالاقيتش اى تعليق
وحاولت ابحث برضو دلوقتى ماعرفتش ولذلك لم اذكر اسمه لانى لست متأكدة تماما

هى الفكرة ان الأخبار كانت مفردة عن كل مرشح 
وقمت اختصارا للوقت والجهد بجمعها فى خبر واحد 


تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

Tue, 20-03-2012  - 6:46





أول بلاغ للجنة الرئاسة ضد موسى وأبو الفتوح أوب اسماعيل و«شفيق» كشف مصدر قضائي لـ"الدستور الأصلي"أن أول بلاغ تلقته لجنة انتخابات  الرئاسة أمس الأول ضد مرشحين للرئاسة خرقوا حظر الدعاية الانتخابية وقدموا  رشاوى مقابل التأييد، تضمن أسماء: عمرو موسى ،وحازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، وعبد  المنعم أبو الفتوح، وأحمد شفيق، كما تضمن قناتي دريم والنهار ووسائل  إعلامية أخرى ساعدت في خرق الدعاية. وشدد المصدر على أن لجنة انتخابات الرئاسة أحالت البلاغ للنائب العام  فورا بعد تأكدها من أن تلك الوقائع المنسوبة للمرشحين ووسائل الإعلام لو  صحت تشكل جرائم إنتخابية،وبدأت النيابة التحقيق في البلاغ بالفعل. كان الدكتور  فؤاد محمد موسى، بشكوى ضد عدد ممن يُوصفون بالمرشحين  المحتملين لقيامهم بخرق حظر الدعاية، وحدد وسائل الإعلام التي خرقت الحظر  وتاريخه، كما ذكر الشاكى في شكواه أن حملات عدد من هؤلاء دأبت على تقديم  مبالغ نقدية للمواطنين مقابل الحصول علي تأييدهم، وحدد الأسماء والتاريخ  ومكاتب التوثيق التي تم التصديق علي التوقيعات فيها، وقد رأت اللجنة أن هذه  الوقائع، إن صحت تشكل جرائم انتخابية، ومن ثم قررت إحالة الشكوى الي السيد  المستشار الدكتور النائب العام لاتخاذ اللازم فيها .

----------


## اليمامة

أعضاء بحملة البرادعي يؤكدون حصوله على 45 ألف توكيل من المصريين في الداخل والخارج
  Thu, 15-03-2012  - 5:00Thu, 2012-03-15 16:35
*


كامل: البرادعي سعيد بالتوكيلات ولكنه لن يعود عن قراره بعدم الترشح*


 *العليمي: نجح وهو مقاطع فيما فشل فيه المرشحون المحتملون


*
 45 ألف توكيل حررها المصريون بالداخل والخارج للدكتور "محمد البرادعي" -  المدير السابق لوكالة الطاقة الذرية - للترشح للرئاسة، معلومة أكدها  ونشرها أعضاء بحملة البرادعي للرئاسة على صفحاتهم على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي "الفيسبوك" ، برغم إعلان الدكتور "محمد البرادعي" في يناير  الماضي انسحابه من سباق الرئاسة.
 المعلومة أكدها "باسم كامل" - النائب البرلماني عن حزب المصري  الديمقراطي الاجتماعي وأحد أعضاء حملة البرادعي المقربين منه - في تصريح  خاص لـ"الدستور الأصلي" قائلا أن المعلومة صحيحة بالفعل، حيث أكدت حصول  البرادعي على 45 ألف توكيل منهم " 30" ألف توكيل حصل عليهم حزب التحالف  المصري من المصريين بدول الخليج العربية وما يزيد عن" 15 " ألف توكيل من  داخل محافظات مصر. "كامل" أضاف أن التوكيلات حررها عدد من مؤيدي الدكتور "البرادعي" في  محاولة لاقناعه بالعدول عن قراره بعدم خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية إذا رأى عدد  التوكيلات الكبير التي حررها له المواطنون ومدى تمسكهم به ،مضيفا:  "الدكتور البرادعي سعيد جدا بهذه اللافتة من مناصريه إلا أنه أبلغنا أنه لن  يعود عن قراره لأن الظروف التي دفعته لعدم الترشح مازالت قائمة"، لافتا  إلى أن "البرادعي" وبعض أعضاء حملته كانوا يمزحون بعد سماع هذا الخبر بأنه  سوف يترشح لمنصب الرئيس الموزا ي على غرار البرلمان الموازي. في حين أشار النائب "زياد العليمي" على صفحته على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي "الفيسبوك" اليوم - الخميس - أن "البرادعي" استطاع جمع 45 ألف  توكيل رغم مقاطعته للانتخابات في الوقت الذي لم يتمكن فيه المرشحين  المحتملين من ذلك قائلا: "لم يتمكن أي من المرشحين المحتملين من جمع  التوكيلات التي تمكنهم من خوض الانتخابات بينما تجميع 45 ألف توكيل لمن  قاطعها".

----------


## اليمامة

البرادعي: تحصين «العليا للرئاسة» ضد أي طعون سيفقد الانتخابات أي مصداقية
  Tue, 20-03-2012  - 2:37Tue, 2012-03-20 14:15 
مصر


أكد د.محمد البرادعي أن الإصرار على المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستوري،  والتي تحصن قرارات لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية ضد أي طعون سيفقد الانتخابات  ما تبقى لها من مصداقية. وأشار البرادعي أن المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستوري والخاصة بحصانه قرارات  اللجنة الرئاسية، تعتبر أحدى الإعاقات التي تواجه مصداقية الانتخابات  الرئاسية المصرية القادمة. جاء ذلك خلال التدوينة التي كتبها د.البرادعي، على موقع التواصل  الإجتماعي «تويتر» اليوم، وقال فيها «الإصرار على المادة 28 من الإعلان  الدستوري التي تحصن قرارات لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية ضد أي طعون سيفقد  الانتخابات ما تبقى لها من مصداقية».

----------


## اليمامة

*تنص المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستورى على أن «تتولى لجنة قضائية عليا تسمى  لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية الإشراف على انتخابات رئيس الجمهورية، بدءًا من  الإعلان عن فتح باب الترشح وحتى إعلان نتيجة الانتخاب.. وتكون قرارات  اللجنة نهائية ونافذة بذاتها، غير قابلة للطعن عليها بأى طريق وأمام أى  جهة، كما لا يجوز التعرض لقراراتها بوقف التنفيذ أو الإلغاء..».


*

----------


## اليمامة

أبو الغار: نسعى لتشكيل «مؤسسة رئاسة» لمنع تفتيت أصوات الكتلة المدنية
*أبو الفتوح رئيسا وحمدين والبسطويسي نائبان*


 *عماد جاد: ابو الفتوح لم يرد والبسطويسي وعلي وافقا وحمدين متردد



*
 الكل يتحدث بحذر شديد وعصبية من دون أن يؤكد أو ينفي بشكل قاطع استقرار  المرشحين الأربعة لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية على الفكرة، وهي تكوين مؤسسة  رئاسة مدنية من رئيس وثلاثة نواب منعا لتفتيت أصوات الكتلة المدنية ،  الأسماء التي تتردد هم دكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح كرئيس، وكلا من  المستشار هشام البسطويسي وخالد علي وحمدين صباحي كنواب له. الفكرة طرحها المستشار هشام البسطويسي في اجتماع مغلق مع أعضاء الهيئة  العليا لحزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي الثلاثاء الماضي- حضر "الدستور  الأصلي" كواليسه -، وأكد حينها دكتور محمد أبو الغار-رئيس الحزب- دعمهم  لفكرة تشكيل مؤسسة رئاسة من رئيس وعدة نواب يلتف حولهم الكتلة المدنية منعا  لتفيت الأصوات وإجراء مباحثات مع عدد من المرشحين المحتملين في غضون  الايام التالية للاجتماع. المباحثات أسفرت عن اختيار الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح كرئيس وثلاثة  نواب له هم خالد على وهشام البسطويسي وحمدين صباحي، دكتور عماد جاد قال في  تصريح خاص للـ"الدستور الأصلي" أن المباحثات لازالت دائرة بخصوص هذا الشأن  وتم عرض الفكرة على عدد من المرشحين المحتملين لانتخابات الرئاسة ، مضيفا:  الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح لم يرد بعد سواء بالموافقة أو الرفض بينما  وافق كلا من المستشار هشام البسطويسي وخالد على على الفكرة والتي تقتضي  تنازلهما لصالح أبو الفتوح وتعينهما كنواب للرئيس، بينما أبدى حمدين صباحي  موافقة مبدئية لم يؤكدها بعد-وفقا لجاد-. المستشار هشام البسطويسي رفض الادلاء بأي تصريح عقب الاجتماع قائلا أن  الاعلان عن أي شيء سيكون بعد انتهاء المفاوضات، وبالمثل رفض المرشح خالد  على الادلاء بأي تصريح بخصوص قبوله التنازل لصالح أبو الفتوح سواء بالرفض  أو القبول، نافيا بعصبية شديدة أن الحزب المصري عرض عليه أي شيء.

----------


## اليمامة

عدد مرشحي الرئاسة المحتملين يقترب من الألف الأولى! *عدد مرشحي الرئاسة وصل للألف*
 شهدت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، في يومها الحادي عشر لفتح باب  الترشح، إقبالا ضعيفا من قبل المواطنين الراغبين في الترشح على منصب رئيس  الجمهورية، حيث لم يتقدم في ساعات الصباح الأولى وحتى الظهيرة سوى 20  مواطنا فقط. ومن المتوقع، أن تصل أعداد الراغبين في الترشح إلى 50 مواطنا مع نهاية  اليوم الثلاثاء، ليصل عددهم منذ فتح باب الترشح وحتى الآن إلى قرابة 950  مرشح، حيث أعلنت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية عن وصول إجمالي المترددين على  لجنة الاستعلامات مع نهاية اليوم العاشر إلى 895 مطالب للترشح. وعلى جانب آخر، قالت اللجنة العليا في بيان لها أنها قد تلقت شكوتان  تتعلقان بالتصديق علي نماذج التأييد في الشهر العقارى، حيث تقدم الدكتور  محمد سليم العوا بشكوى إلى اللجنة، ضمّنها أن عدداً من الأشخاص انتحلوا،  صباح أول من أمس، صفة مؤيديه، وطلبوا من المواطنين التوقيع علي نماذج  التأييد لصالحه، والتصديق عليها بمكاتب التوثيق، مقابل مبالغ مالية ،  مطالباً بمحو التصديقات على التوقيعات على نماذج التأييد المحررة لصالحه في  مكتبين من مكاتب التوثيق –ذكرهما في الشكوى-، وعدم احتسابها ضمن مؤيديه .  وقالت بأنها قد شرعت فى فحص الشكوى؛ تمهيداً لاتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية  حيالها. في حين تقدم المرشح المحتمل فؤاد محمد موسى الأستاذ المساعد بكلية  الحقوق جامعة أسيوط  بشكوى ضد عدد من المرشحين المحتملين لقيامهم بخرق حظر  الدعاية، وحدد وسائل الإعلام التي خرقت الحظر وتاريخه، كما ذكر في الشكوى  أن حملات عدد من هؤلاء دأبت على تقديم مبالغ نقدية للمواطنين مقابل الحصول  علي تأييدهم، وحدد الأسماء والتاريخ ومكاتب التوثيق التي تم التصديق علي  التوقيعات فيها، وأشار بيان اللجنة إلى أنها قد رأت أن تلك الوقائع، إن صحت  تشكل جرائم انتخابية –حسب وصف البيان-، ومن ثم قررت إحالة الشكوى الي  السيد المستشار الدكتور النائب العام لاتخاذ شؤونه فيها –حسبما ذكر البيان.

----------


## اليمامة

صباحي لإهالي إمبابة: أعدكم أن أكون سند المظلوم وظهر الفقير

*حمدين خلال جولته بإمبابة*

*صباحي: إذا فاز رئيس من الفلول فالثورة ستعود


*
 *أهالي إمبابة هتفوا لصباحي: "باسم الشعب و باسم الدين .. هننتخبك يا حمدين"* شهدت منطقة إمبابة مساء أمس - الاثنين - جولة شعبية للمرشح الرئاسي  "حمدين صباحي" وعدد من شباب حملته شباب الثورة في إمبابة، الجولة انطلقت من  أمام موقف الأتوبيس في إمبابة، مروراً بشارع نادي إمبابة الرياضي، ثم  توقفت أمام مسجد الرحمن، حيث أدى "حمدين صباحي" صلاة العشاء، وسط حشد من  أنصاره ومؤيديه. وبعد الصلاة انطلق "صباحي" وشباب حملته بمشاركة أهالي إمبابة في جولة  بين المحال التجارية والمقاهي حيث صافح في طريقه كل من استوقفوه لتحيته  الذين أعلنه تأييده في انتخابات الرئاسة واستفسروا منه عن برنامجه ورؤيته  للمستقبل بالإضافة إلى سماعه للشكاوي من الأزمات التي يعاني منها أهل  المنطقة. ولم ينسى "صباحي" شهيد الثورة خلال جولته بإمبابة، حيث زار منزل أسرة  الشهيد "محمد سيد عبد اللطيف" وأمام المنزل نظم أهالي المنطقة جلسة  لـ"صباحي" تحدث خلالها مخاطبا أسرة الشهيد قائلا : "إن أبناء مصر الشرفاء  هم الذين يعطون ولا يأخذون ونتمنى أن تكون الأيام القادمة أفضل للأجيال  الشابة". ووسط هتافات أهالي إمبابة "الشعب يريد حمدين الرئيس"و "‎يا حمدين  بنقولها بجد.. أنت زي النيل والسد"و "باسم الشعب وباسم الدين هنتخبك يا  حمدين" و "يا حمدين أهلا بيك شعب إمبابة بيحيك"و "يا حمدين هنا في إمبابة  مصر لسه فيها غلابة" ، قال "صباحي" : "إننا في إمبابة إحدى المناطق الشعبية  التي تحتاج لكثر من المرافق" مضيفاً : "أنا واحد منكم وابن فلاح بسيط ولو  أصبحت رئيساً سأكون ظهر الفقير وسند المظلوم حتى يأخذ حقه معاهدا إياهم بأن  يعيد حق الشهداء وأن يشعر كل مواطن في عهده بأن كرسي الرئاسة ملكه". ومن جانبه أعلن الحاج "سيد عبد اللطيف" - والد الشهيد محمد - تأييده  لـ"صباحي" في انتخابات الرئاسه قائلا : "حمدين واحد مننا مصري بسيط زينا مش  من فلول النظام السابق ويشرف أي مصري أنه يقف وراءه وينتخبه"‎. وتجول "صباحي" أيضا في سوق إمبابة وشارع السكة الحديد حيث استوقفه أحد  المواطنين المسيحيين لتحيته على الموقف الذي اتخذه بتجميد نشاط حملته حدادا  على رحيل البابا شنودة وتضامنا مع الإخوة المسحيين. وقال له مواطن أخر : "أنت الأقرب لجمال عبد الناصر لأنك تدافع عن حقوق  الفقراء والمهمشين" فرد عليه "صباحي" " ‎إن شاء الله و إن أراد الشعب أن  أكون رئيسا، فلن أفرط في حق الشهداء وسأسترد حقوقهم كاملة"‎. وجلس على أحد المقاهي تلبية لعزومة زبائنها له وأكد لهم أنه إذا أتى  رئيس من خارج الثورة أو من فلول النظام السابق سيكمل الشعب الثوره من  الميدان. ‎وأشار إلى أنه يريد أن يكون يوم الانتخابات أبيض على كل مظلوم أسود على  كل ظالم قائلا : "هذا لكن يكون إلا باختيار الشعب ونريدها انتخابات ضد أي  أحد من فلول النظام السابق".

----------


## اليمامة

أبو الفتوح: كامب ديفيد اتفاقية إذعان.. وتحتاج مراجعة
*د. عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح*
*مرشح الرئاسة: صياغة الدستور لا تصلح تحت الحكم العسكري



*
 *أعد بمحاسبة القتلة واللصوص.. والمجلس العسكري ليس فوق القانون* *الثوار أخطأوا بتسليم السلطة للعسكر.. ولا بأس من التمويل الأجنبي* *اعتبار المرأة وضعا خاصا تمييز ضدها.. وأساعد زوجتي بنشر الغسيل* "غلطة الثوار الوحيدة أنهم قبلوا بتسليم السلطة بعد تنحي المخلوع للمجلس  العسكري"، رأي أدلى به كثيرون، آخرهم المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية الدكتور عبد  المنعم أبو الفتوح، أمس، مؤكدا على أن في كافة دول العالم  الديمقراطية  المؤسسة العسكرية فيها أداة من أدوات القيادة السياسية، لا يجب أن يكون لها  دور سياسي في المجتمع، بينما يقتصر واجبه على حماية الوطن، وعلق "أكبر خطأ  وقعنا فيه نحن كثوار أننا تركنا إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية للمجلس  العسكري"، لافتا إلى أن هذا الخطأ نسأل عنه جميعا لأننا انبهرنا بنجاحنا في  إسقاط مبارك، ورضينا ضمنيا بإدارة المجلس العسكري للمرحلة الانتقالية . ووعد أبو الفتوح، خلال ندوة بكلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية بجامعة  القاهرة  أمس، ضمن سلسلة ندوات لمرشحي الرئاسة للتعرف على برامجهم  الانتخابية، بمحاسبة كل من تلوثت يداه بدماء المصريين وأموالهم، مشيرا إلى  أنه لا المجلس العسكري ولا النظام السابق ولا الحكومات الحالية والسابقة  فوق المحاسبة والقانون. مرشح الرئاسة شدد على ضرورة صياغة الدستور تحت حكم رئيس مدني وليس  المجلس العسكري، مؤكدا على أن القوات المسلحة سيقتصر دورها بعد انتخاب رئيس  الجمهورية على حماية الوطن وحدوده فقط، واعدا أيضا بأنه لا تصالح مع حكومة  طرة مقابل استرجاع الأموال التي نهبوها، ومؤكدا على أن تلك الأموال ستعود  من خلال المؤسسات الدولية مهما كلفت البلد من مليارات الجنيهات. "هناك من يريد استدراج الشعب بالانشغال بالماضي" أشار بها أبو الفتوح  إلى بقايا نظام مبارك، مؤكدا على أن هذا يعد الخطر الذي يواجه مصر في  المرحلة الحالية. اتفاقية كامب ديفيد، بحسب مرشح الرئاسة، اتفاقية إذعان، مشيرا إلى أنه  حال توليه الرئاسة، سيقوم بمراجعة الاتفاقية أو تعديلها أو إلغائها طبقا  لمصلحة الوطن، وبعد عرضها على المجتمع، مذكرا بأن تلك الاتفاقية، عندما  أقرت، لم تعرض على المجتمع أو البرلمان، وأنه ليس هناك اتفاقيات أبدية،  ومؤكدا في الوقت نفسه أنه سيوقف تصدير الغاز إلى إسرائيل فورا، واصفا  افاقية الغاز بين مصر وإسرائيل بأنها عقد إذلال وفساد. حديث مرشح الرئاسة تطرق إلى المعونة الأمريكية، فعلق بأن مصر لن تخضع  لأمريكا أو للصهاينة بعد الثورة، مؤكدا على أن المال الذي تمنحه أمريكا  لمصر من خلال المعونة هو مقابل مصالح الأمريكان في مصر، وإذا قطعت المعونة  فسوف تُقطع عنها تلك المصالح، مشددا على إعادة النظر في علاقات مصر الدولية  بحيث يتم إعادة ترتيبها من جديد وفقا لمصلحة الوطن، والمعاملة بالمثل. وطالب أبو الفتوح ، الشباب التصدي للمحاولات شراء التوكيلات في انتخابات  الرئاسة، من خلال التوعية السياسية ونشر الوعي للبسطاء من المجتمع، قائلا   "يجب علينا جميعا أن نتصدى لسرقة حريتنا". وردا على سؤال لـ"الدستور الأصلي"، أكد أن إعلان استقلاله عن جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين كان مبادرة منه منذ تفكيره في الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية،  قائلا "رئيس مصر يجب أن يكون لكل المصريين وليس منتميا لحزب أو تيار أو  جماعة، ولا مجال للتشكيك في استقلالي عن الجماعة، وتاريخي لا يسمح بممارسة  مثل هذه الألاعيب السياسية". وشدد على أن مصر لن يحكمها فرعون بعد اليوم وأن رئيس مصر المقبل مجرد موظف عام عند الشعب المصري. وفيما يتعلق بالتمويل الأجنبي، قال أبو الفتوح "نحن ضد التمويل الأجنبي  الذي له أغراض سياسية تمس أمن الوطن، بما فيها المعونة الأمريكية، موضحا  أنه لا بأس من التمويل الأجنبي وأنا لست ضده بأي حال من الأحوال، ولكن بشرط  عدم فقدان مصر استقلالها". وتهرب أبو الفتوح بدبلوماسية، من سؤال عن رأيه في تولي المرأة منصب رئيس  الجمهورية، مشيرا إلى أن المرأة تشكل نصف المجتمع وبالتالي "من حقها أن  تمارس كل حقوقها السياسية والمدنية طبقا للقانون والدستور"، وقال "تعامل  المجتمع مع المرأة بأنها وضع خاص، تمييز ضد المجتمع والمرأة"، مؤكدا على أن  الدين بريء من هذا التمييز، وتابع "يجب أن تخرج المرأة إلى المجتمع، مع  عدم الإخلال بواجباتها كأم، لافتا إلى أنه لم يكن يتكبر في أن يساعد زوجته  في أعمال المنزل، قائلا "أقوم بنشر الغسيل في شرفة المنزل دون تكبر أو  إحراج، لأنه شرف لي، وسي السيد ليس من الرجولة، فالرجولة الحقيقية أن أكون  كريما مع أختي وزوجتي وابنتي، وهذا ما كان يمارسه الرسول".

----------


## اليمامة

د.باسم خفاجي يؤيد مبادرة (الدعوة السلفية) للاتفاق على مرشح إسلامي *د.باسم خفاجي* أيد الدكتور باسم خفاجي المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية مبادرة (الدعوة  السلفية) للتنسيق بين المرشحين الإسلاميين والاتفاق على مرشح واحد، ويعرب  عن قناعته أنها خطوة موفقة في الإطار الصحيح لتوحيد الجهود من أجل تقدم  مصر. يأتي هذا بعد إعلان (الدعوة السلفية) عن مبادرة لتشكيل (هيئة الشورى) من  كل من يقبل هذه المبادرة، ويلتزم المرشح الرئاسي بقبول من ترشحه الهيئات  والأحزاب والجماعات الإسلامية، بعد تشاورها. ويعرب الدكتور باسم خفاجي عن ترحيبه بهذه المبادرة التي تسعى إلى جمع  شمل التيار الوطني وعدم تفتيت الأصوات، وصولاً إلى أفضل مرشح قادر على  قيادة مشروع نهضة مصر المستقبل. وأهم الهيئات الإسلامية المدعوة إلى هذه المبادرة: الأزهر الشريف، جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية، الجماعة الإسلامية،  الجمعية الشرعية، الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، مجلس شورى العلماء،  الدعوة السلفية، والأحزاب الرسمية ذات المرجعية الإسلامية الممثلة في  البرلمان: الحرية والعدالة، النور والأصالة، البناء والتنمية. ويرحب الدكتور باسم خفاجي بإجراء كافة المناظرات والحوارات واللقاءات  التي تقترحها المبادرة، كما يبدي استعداده لعرض رؤيته المتكاملة لنهضة مصر  ومناقشة مشروعه الرئاسي أمام (هئية الشورى) التي تقترحها المبادرة،  واستعداده الشخصي وعبر الحملة الرئاسية لتقديم كافة المساعدات التي تسهل من  عمل الهيئة.



من هو باسم خفاجى : 
استشاري دولي في الإدارة والتعليم وباحث في العلاقات الدولية، وقضايا الفكر والنجاح والإدارة والتعليم، محسوب على التيار الإسلامي، ومرشح لانتخابات الرئاسة المصرية 2012.

----------


## اليمامة

من هو خالد على : 
خالد على هو اصغر مرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية حتى الآن, فهو من مواليد 1970  وتخرج من كلية الحقوق عام 1994 وشغل منصب مديرا للمركز المصرى للحقوق  الاقتصادية والاجتماعية ومركز هشام مبارك للقانون, وعمل طويلا فى المجال  الحقوقى ودافع عن المئات من النشطاء السياسين الذين تعرضوا للبطش من قبل  النظام السابق, وهو مؤسسى جبهة الدفاع عن المتظاهرين.





خالد علي ينفي قبوله لفكرة المجلس الرئاسي والتوافقي
 
 نفى الحقوقي خالد على المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية اليوم الثلاثاء  ما تردد في بعض الصحف والمواقع الإخبارية بشأن قبوله لفكرة المجلس الرئاسي  أو التوافقي . وقالت مصادر في حملة خالد علي إنه مستمر في معركته الانتخابية ومتمسك  ببرنامجه الانتخابي مدافعا عن حق جيله بالتواجد في هذه الانتخابات الرئاسية  . من ناحية أخرى ، اختتم خالد علي اليوم جولة استمرت ليومين بمحافظة أسيوط  وحضر إلى القاهرة لتقديم واجب العزاء في قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا  الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية بالكاتدرائية بالعباسية . وكان خالد علي قد تنقل بين مراكز الفتح وساحل سليم ومنقباد وديروط  والتقى بطلاب جامعة أسيوط وطلاب كلية الصيدلة ، كما التقى بالعائلات هناك  وعقد مؤتمرا شعبيا مع أهالى أسيوط شارحا برنامجه الانتخابى . ويتجه خالد علي ، إلى الإسكندرية مساء اليوم لعقد لقاء مع النقابات  العمالية وأعضاء هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإسكندرية ، كما سيكون في ضيافة حزب «  غد الثورة » غدا الأربعاء، وسيقوم بعقد عدة لقاءات جماهيرية يوم الجمعة  بمنطقة الوايلى وعزبة مكاوى والزاوية الحمراء.

----------


## R17E

صباح الخير 
حينما طلب ابو الدرداء أو ابو ذر لا اتذكر تحديدا من الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم ان يعينه واليا قال رسول الله إنها لامانه و انك لرجل ضعيف و هذا لا يعني ان الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم لم يستخدم من هو اقل منه فقها و لكن مقياس القوه اولي ...!!!
صراحه لا اعرف من سأرشح تحديد .. و لكنني يقينا اعرف الذي لن ارشحه 
و اذا لم أرشح أحدا فهذا لا يعني إعتراضي عليه كأنسان و لكن يعني عدم صلاحيته كقائد ل 85 مليون بني ادم
ربما من الاصلح لو ساهمنا بوضع معايير يقاس عليها المرشحين لان الناحيه العاطفيه و الكاريزما و الحب و عدم الحب ليست مقاييس حقيقيه رغم انها مؤثرة جدا في بلادنا ...
إن اي مرشح لا يعلي ولا يكرس مبدء المواطنه فهو مرفوض ..
ان اي مرشح راس ماله تطبيق الشريعه و لحيته و دينه فقط مرفوض و هذا لا يعني الاعتراض علي مبدء الشريعة او اللحيه او الدين ..!!
فدين الشخص له أما المواطن فله اشياء اخري ..
انا لا اريد ان اتحدث عن احد بجهلي و لا اريد لاحد ان يفعل ذلك...
و لكن انا استمعت للشيخ حازم موقفين يوحي فيهما بأنه سيعطيك حلا جهبذا ثم تفاجاء بأن الموضوع عادي يعني بل يمكن يكون الحل يحتيو مشاكل اكثر من عدمه 

الاول كان عن بعض مسلمين في امريكا يريدون شراء مساكن و يخافون الربا..
و الثاني كان برنامج مع حافظ الميرازي قال الشيخ حازم للمذيع سوف اخصك بشيء ثم قال كلام ليس فيه اختصاص ولا يحزنون مما دفع المذيع ليسال و فين الاختصاص..

سأحاول ان اعود

----------


## اليمامة

في أول تصريح سياسي له عقب ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير، كشف رامي  صبري بمؤتمره الصحفي الذي عقد بالكويت على خلفية مشاركته بحفل الجامعات  هناك عن حبه الشديد للرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك، حتى ولو كلفه ذلك أن يتم احتسابه على فلول النظام، وكشف صبري عن أنه  يتمنى أن ينال مبارك البراءة قريبا من التهم المنسوبة له خصوصا وأنه مسن  يبلغ من العمر 84 عاما وقدم لمصر العديد من الانجازات بحسب كلام صبري الذي  تناقلته العديد من الوكالات الإخبارية الأردنية والكويتية، ومن جهة أخرى  كشف صبري عن تأييدة للفريق أحمد شفيق في الإنتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة مؤكدا  أنه يساند النظام العسكري في الحكم، كما أشار صبري إلى أنه لم يجر عملية  تجميل كما تردد في الفترة السابقة


 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> صباح الخير 
> حينما طلب ابو الدرداء أو ابو ذر لا اتذكر تحديدا من الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم ان يعينه واليا قال رسول الله إنها لامانه و انك لرجل ضعيف و هذا لا يعني ان الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم لم يستخدم من هو اقل منه فقها و لكن مقياس القوه اولي ...!!!
> صراحه لا اعرف من سأرشح تحديد .. و لكنني يقينا اعرف الذي لن ارشحه 
> و اذا لم أرشح أحدا فهذا لا يعني إعتراضي عليه كأنسان و لكن يعني عدم صلاحيته كقائد ل 85 مليون بني ادم
> ربما من الاصلح لو ساهمنا بوضع معايير يقاس عليها المرشحين لان الناحيه العاطفيه و الكاريزما و الحب و عدم الحب ليست مقاييس حقيقيه رغم انها مؤثرة جدا في بلادنا ...
> إن اي مرشح لا يعلي ولا يكرس مبدء المواطنه فهو مرفوض ..
> ان اي مرشح راس ماله تطبيق الشريعه و لحيته و دينه فقط مرفوض و هذا لا يعني الاعتراض علي مبدء الشريعة او اللحيه او الدين ..!!
> فدين الشخص له أما المواطن فله اشياء اخري ..
> انا لا اريد ان اتحدث عن احد بجهلي و لا اريد لاحد ان يفعل ذلك...
> ...



صباح النور ..

مرحبا بك أخى الفاضل ..

أعجبتنى مشاركتك لأنها حقيقة وموضوعية جدا 
والحقيقة أننا فى أمس الحاجة لكلام ليس كمثل كلام ..وليس من أجل الإختلاف أيضا ..ولكننا فى حاجة الى معانى أساسية تعتبر ركائز ..لكلام ذى وقفة وتأمل ..

أعتقد أن أغلبنا ..أغلب الشعب المصرى فعلا محتاس !

فلم نقرر يقنا بعد من يصلح ..وتدور بنا الإحتمالات حول اكثر من شخص ..لا واحد بعينه ..

وسبق وسمعت اننا فى النهاية ..ربما ..سنختار " أحسن الوحشين "

بالنسبة لحازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل ..هو ملك الأغلبية حتى الآن ..وكما ينقل عبر وسائل الإعلام 

كلامه يبدو منمق وجميل وخاصة انه رجل مبتسم وهادىء ومحنك فى الحوار ..يعنى يستطيع ان يبادر وأن يأخذ دفة الحوار ويثير الإعجاب ..ولكنه الحقيقة غير مثقف ..شىء ما فى كلامه يبدو منمقا زيادة عن اللزوم أحيانا ولكن بلا جوهر ..هذا ما لاحظته بشكل خاص ..والله أعلم 

توقفت أمام عبارتك ..


> صراحه لا اعرف من سأرشح تحديد .. و لكنني يقينا اعرف الذي لن ارشحه


هذا فى حد ذاته انجاز ..

ويبدو اننا فعلا سنتبع سياسة الإستبعاد والترجيح ..لا الإختيار الواثق السريع

فرض الموجود هذه السياسة ..وكذلك الظروف

سنحاول ان ننتظر عودتك ..بلا  إلحاح 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

الأربعاء، 21 مارس  2012 - 08:27





بدأت اللجنة المشرفة على انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية فى استقبال المرشحين  الراغبين فى خوض الانتخابات على منصب رئاسة جمهورية مصر العربية، للحصول  على الأوراق وكراسة الشروط الخاصة بالترشح، وكذلك لتقديم الأوراق، صباح  اليوم، الأربعاء، فى اليوم الثانى عشر من أيام فتح باب الترشح للانتخابات.

ومن المقرر أن تستمر عملية تقديم طلبات الترشح على منصب رئاسة الجمهورية  إلى 10 أبريل المقبل، ليتم إعلان قائمة المتقدمين النهائية، ليبدأ تلقى  الاعتراضات على المرشحين والفصل فيها من يوم 11 إبريل حتى يوم 13 من نفس  الشهر.

وتعلن قرارات الاستبعاد يومى 14 و15 إبريل، ليتم تلقى الاعتراضات والتظلمات  يوم 16 إبريل، وتعلن نتائج التظلمات يوم 26 لتبدأ الحملات الانتخابية  للمرشحين.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ياترى عدد المرشحين وصل لغاية كام يا ندى؟
 ::

----------


## drmustafa

> ياترى عدد المرشحين وصل لغاية كام يا ندى؟


عدد الراغبين والمستفسرين عن الترشيح قد اقترب أو تجاوز الألف 

أما عدد اتمرشحين حتى الآن فهو 3 فقط

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> عدد الراغبين والمستفسرين عن الترشيح قد اقترب أو تجاوز الألف 
> 
> أما عدد اتمرشحين حتى الآن فهو 3 فقط


أهلا يا د. مصطفى
أرقام عجيبة فعلا
ده كأس العالم اللى إسمها كاس العالم
بيشترك فيها 32 فريق فقط
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> ياترى عدد المرشحين وصل لغاية كام يا ندى؟


زى ما قال الدكتور مصطفى يا أحمد
المتقدمين والسائلين والمهتمين اقترب من الألف 

ولكن المرشحين المؤيدين بالفعل 3 ..




> عدد مرشحي الرئاسة المحتملين يقترب من الألف الأولى!





> *عدد مرشحي الرئاسة وصل للألف* شهدت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، في يومها الحادي عشر لفتح باب  الترشح، إقبالا ضعيفا من قبل المواطنين الراغبين في الترشح على منصب رئيس  الجمهورية، حيث لم يتقدم في ساعات الصباح الأولى وحتى الظهيرة سوى 20  مواطنا فقط. ومن المتوقع، أن تصل أعداد الراغبين في الترشح إلى 50 مواطنا مع نهاية  اليوم الثلاثاء، ليصل عددهم منذ فتح باب الترشح وحتى الآن إلى قرابة 950  مرشح، حيث أعلنت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية عن وصول إجمالي المترددين على  لجنة الاستعلامات مع نهاية اليوم العاشر إلى 895 مطالب للترشح. وعلى جانب آخر، قالت اللجنة العليا في بيان لها أنها قد تلقت شكوتان  تتعلقان بالتصديق علي نماذج التأييد في الشهر العقارى، حيث تقدم الدكتور  محمد سليم العوا بشكوى إلى اللجنة، ضمّنها أن عدداً من الأشخاص انتحلوا،  صباح أول من أمس، صفة مؤيديه، وطلبوا من المواطنين التوقيع علي نماذج  التأييد لصالحه، والتصديق عليها بمكاتب التوثيق، مقابل مبالغ مالية ،  مطالباً بمحو التصديقات على التوقيعات على نماذج التأييد المحررة لصالحه في  مكتبين من مكاتب التوثيق –ذكرهما في الشكوى-، وعدم احتسابها ضمن مؤيديه .  وقالت بأنها قد شرعت فى فحص الشكوى؛ تمهيداً لاتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية  حيالها. في حين تقدم المرشح المحتمل فؤاد محمد موسى الأستاذ المساعد بكلية  الحقوق جامعة أسيوط  بشكوى ضد عدد من المرشحين المحتملين لقيامهم بخرق حظر  الدعاية، وحدد وسائل الإعلام التي خرقت الحظر وتاريخه، كما ذكر في الشكوى  أن حملات عدد من هؤلاء دأبت على تقديم مبالغ نقدية للمواطنين مقابل الحصول  علي تأييدهم، وحدد الأسماء والتاريخ ومكاتب التوثيق التي تم التصديق علي  التوقيعات فيها، وأشار بيان اللجنة إلى أنها قد رأت أن تلك الوقائع، إن صحت  تشكل جرائم انتخابية –حسب وصف البيان-، ومن ثم قررت إحالة الشكوى الي  السيد المستشار الدكتور النائب العام لاتخاذ شؤونه فيها –حسبما ذكر البيان.

----------


## اليمامة

*أبو الفتوح: أولوياتي خلال أول 3 سنوات مجانية التعليم وغلق الصناديق الخاصة*
*آخر تحديث يوم             الأربعاء 21 مارس 2012 - 2:05 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أكد الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة  الجمهورية، أن زمن رئيس الدولة الفرعون قد انتهى، وكل رئيس قادم سيكون  موظفا عاما وخادما للشعب المصري، مهمته الحفاظ على الحقوق وكرامة الشعب  بأكمله.* وقال أبو الفتوح، خلال مؤتمر عقده مساء أمس بمدينة أبو قرقاص، إنه لن  يصبح هناك رئيس بـ 15 سيارة أو طيارة خاصة أو حراسة تحول بينه وبين الشعب  من جديد، مؤكدا انتهاء زمن تعطيل رئيس الجمهورية للمرور الذي كان يتسبب في  معاناة المواطنين. ولفت إلى أن محافظات الصعيد عاشت في طي النسيان طيلة العقود السابقة  وتحت سيطرة القمع والإرهاب والفساد، إلا أنها ستحظى بحظ وفير في زيادة  معدلات التنمية خلال الفترة السابقة، ووعد بالقضاء على الفساد ومنع الوساطة  والمحسوبية في التعيين بالمصالح الحكومية والهيئات. وقال أبو الفتوح: إنه لا يمكن تحقيق أي إنجاز وسط حالة الإنفلات الأمني  التي تعيشها البلاد، مؤكدا أنه سيقوم في أول 100 يوم من توليه منصب الرئيس  في حال فوزه في الانتخابات بإعادة هيكلة جهاز أمن الدولة، ومحاسبة كل من  أهدر كرامة المصريين. وأكد أهمية دور جهاز الأمن المخلص في الحفاظ على كرامة مواطنيه، وأن  يقوم على استقلال السلطة القضائية، وإعادة كادر القضاة مرة أخرى لخلق جهاز  قضاء فاعل وناجز لقضايا الشعب المصري. وحذر الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية  من بقايا النظام السابق الذين طرحوا أنفسهم لخوض الانتخابات، مشيرا إلى أنه  في السنوات الثلاث الأولى من توليه الرئاسة سيركز على قضيتين مهمتين هما:  مجانية التعليم من الابتدائية إلى الجامعة، وخلق مؤسسات تعليمية وتربوية  حقيقية والاهتمام بتعليم المهن. أما الثانية، فهى غلق الصناديق الخاصة التي تستحوذ على 70% من موازنة  الدولة دون فائدة سوى توزيعها على رواتب المحاسيب، ووضع حد أدنى للأجور  يكون 1200 جنيه و30 ألف جنيه حدا أقصى، وبذلك يقوم بتوفير 26 مليار جنيه  تضاف لموازنة الدولة، وإعادة هيكلة الضرائب بجعلها تصاعدية وضريبة على  الدخل وأرباح الرأسمالية -البورصة-، بالإضافة إلى إلغاء دعم الطاقة الذي  يبلغ 170 مليار جنيه يذهب منها 50 مليار إلى أصحاب المصانع في صورة مرافق  ورفع دعم الصحة من 4.5 إلى 15%. وعند تطرقه إلى التنمية الزراعية، قال أبو الفتوح: إن الحرب القادمة هي  حرب مياه، ويمكن أن تستفيد الدولة من مياه الغمر في استصلاح الأراضي  الصحراوية واستخدام طرق أخرى في ري الزراعة الآن كالرش والتنقيط، مشيرا إلى  أنه يمكن للدولة أن تعطي الفلاحين صكوك الملكية للأراضي الصحراوية، وتيسير  استصلاحها له، وسيقوم برعايتها واستخراج خيرات الأرض منها، وبالتأكيد  ستعود الاستفادة على الدولة.

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 22 مارس 2012 - 4:30 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة*


*أعلنت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان- رئيس اللجنة، أن محاضر التصديق على توقيعات المؤيدين لكافة راغبي الترشح في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، قد تجاوزت منذ العاشر من شهر مارس الجاري حاجز الربع مليون تأييد.*  وأشارت اللجنة -في بيان لها مساء الأربعاء- إلى أنها تلقت اليوم من مصلحة الشهر العقاري والتوثيق قرصًا مدمجًا (سي دي) مدرج بها بيانات التصديق على نماذج تأييد المواطنين لراغبي الترشح، عن يوم أمس الأول الثلاثاء في مختلف مكاتب التوثيق المنتشرة في أرجاء البلاد، وبفحصها مبدئيًا تبين أنه قد حرر عن هذا اليوم وحده عدد 30 ألفًا و60 محضر تصديق على توقيعات المؤيدين لكافة راغبي الترشح، ليجاوز إجمالي التأييدات منذ العاشر من مارس -حسبما ورد للجنة من مصلحة الشهر العقاري- حاجز الربع مليون تأييد.  من ناحية أخرى، قالت اللجنة إنه قد تقدم أمس الأربعاء، إليها 45 مواطنًا للاستعلام عن المستندات المطلوبة للترشح وإجراءات الترشيح، ليصل بذلك إجمالي عدد المواطنين الراغبين في الترشح إلى 976 مواطنًا خلال 12 يومًا من الفترة المحددة لتلقي طلبات الترشيح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، التي ستجرى في 23 و 24 مايو المقبل.  وذكرت اللجنة، أنها تلقت عددًا من الرسائل الالكترونية والمحادثات الهاتفية من مواطنين مقيمين بدولة الكويت أعربوا فيها عن شكواهم من نقص عدد نماذج تأييد المرشحين للانتخابات الرئاسية، وأن البعثة الدبلوماسية المصرية بدولة الكويت لم يصلها سوى 850 نموذج تأييد فقط.  وأكدت اللجنة أنها قامت على الفور بمخاطبة وزارة الخارجية، حيث أفاد مكتب الوزير أنه قد أرسل 10 آلاف نموذج تأييد لسفارتنا بدولة الكويت بتاريخ 16 مارس الجاري، وتم تعزيزها بألفي نموذج آخر بعدها بثلاثة أيام فقط، ليصل إجمالي عدد النماذج المرسلة لسفارتنا بدولة الكويت إلى 12 ألف نموذج.  وأوضحت اللجنة أن وزارة الخارجية أفادت أيضًا أن من تقدم لتأييد المرشحين حتى أمس الأربعاء هم 93 مواطنًا فقط، تم التصديق على توقيعاتهم في حينه، وأن باقي النماذج متاحة لمن يطلبها.

----------


## اليمامة

*
**آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 22 مارس 2012 - 9:45 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة**قيادات الدعوة السلفية فى مكتب الإرشاد للتشاور حول مرشح رئاسى إسلامى.. وشورى الجماعة ينظر أمر الشاطر غدا*



*اجتمع أمس أعضاء مكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بعدد من قيادات الدعوة السلفية أبرزهم ياسر برهامى، وعبدالمنعم الشحات، وسعيد عبدالعظيم، بالمركز العام للجماعة بالمقطم، وذلك فى محاولة للتوافق حول مرشح رئاسة يدعمه الإخوان والسلفيون.*وفى وقت الاجتماع، تظاهر عدد من شباب الجماعة أمام المركز العام للإخوان بالمقطم فى سابقة هى الأولى من نوعها، احتجاجا على قرارات الفصل التى صدرت ضد عدد من شباب الجماعة بسبب مواقفهم السياسية.وردد الشباب المحتجون هتافات منها «ركن الفهم هو الأصل.. التربية مش بالفصل»، و«يا مرشدنا دافع عنا أصل المكتب هانا وباعنا»، و«اتربينا جوه الجماعة.. ركن الفهم سبق الطاعة».وطالب محمد عبدالكريم المتحدث الإعلامى باسم المجموعة وصهر نائب مرشد الجماعة خيرت الشاطر، القيادة بالرفق بالصف فيما يخص قرارات الفصل، ودعا القيادات إلى التخلى عن أسلوب التهديد الذى تتبعه مع الصف، وقال: «إذا كنا نقبل بالتعدد الفقهى، وهو الذى نتعبد به إلى الله، فما بالنا بالاختلاف السياسى». وعقب اجتماع قيادات الإخوان بالسلفيين قال عبدالمنعم الشحات المتحدث باسم الدعوة السلفية لـ«الشروق» إن اللقاء يأتى فى إطار المبادرة التى أطلقتها الدعوة السلفية لتوحيد المرشحين الإسلاميين فى مرشح واحد.وأضاف الشحات: المبادرة تهدف فى الأساس لإقناع المرشحين الإسلاميين بالتنازل لصالح مرشح واحد، وبشأن ترشح نائب مرشد الإخوان خيرت الشاطر فى انتخابات الرئاسة، قال الشحات: إنه حتى الآن ليس مرشحا ولكن إذا أعلن ترشحه سيدخل حتما دائرة الاهتمام.وكان عدد من قيادات الدعوة السلفية، قد اقترحوا على الإخوان ترشيح الشاطر للمنصب الرفيع، وهو ما رفضه أعضاء الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية للجماعة فى اجتماعهم الجمعة الماضية.وقالت مصادر إخوانية مطلعة: إن اجتماع مجلس شورى الإخوان المقرر عقده غدا الجمعة سيبحث إعادة النظر فى قرار الجماعة السابق بعدم ترشيح أحد أعضائها فى انتخابات الرئاسة، تمهيدا للدفع بالشاطر فى السباق الرئاسى.

----------


## اليمامة

*واصلت حملات المرشحين للرئاسة جمع التوكيلات بمكاتب الشهر العقارى، أمس، قبل أقل من 20 يوما على غلق باب الترشح فى 10 أبريل المقبل، وأعلن المندوبون فى محافظات عدة الانتهاء من جمع العدد المستهدف والمقدر بـ2000 توكيل لكل محافظة، ومن بينهم عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح وحازم أبوإسماعيل وعمرو موسى.* وفى جامعة القاهرة رصدت «الشروق» حصول أبوإسماعيل على أعلى نسبة فى التوكيلات، يليه أبوالفتوح، ثم حمدين صباحى. وقال أحمد سمير، أحد مندوبى أبوإسماعيل، إن عدد التوكيلات تتراوح بين 1200 و1500 توكيل، وأن الحملة المركزية أصدرت تعليماتها بوقف عمل التوكيلات، اليوم، الخميس، ومن جانبه أكد فهد محمود، مندوب أبوالفتوح، وصول عدد التوكيلات لـ900 تقريبا، وأنهم مستمرون فى عمل التوكيلات حتى صدور تعليمات بوقفها، فيما أعلنت نعمة عبدالحميد، مندوبة حمدين صباحى، عن وصول التوكيلات لأكثر من 100 توكيل خلال أسبوع، ورفض عمر صديق، مندوب حملة سليم العوا، إعطاء أى تصريحات بعدد التوكيلات التزاما بالتعليمات. وفى البحر الأحمر، أنهى منسقو الحملات الدعائية للمرشحين عمرو موسى وأبوإسماعيل وأحمد شفيق التوكيلات المطلوبة. وفى الغربية، تراجعت أعداد التوكيلات لمرشحى الرئاسة لليوم الثانى على التوالى، وبدت المكاتب شبه خالية من مندوبى المرشحين، وحصدت حملة أبوالفتوح، أمس، نحو 120 توكيلا ليصل الإجمالى بالمحافظة إلى 4820 توكيلا. وفى كفر الشيخ، أكدت مصادر بالشهر العقارى أن عدد المتقدمين بتوكيلات لمرشحى الرئاسة بمقار الشهر العقارى وصل إلى نحو 40 ألف توكيل، حصل منهم حمدين صباحى على أكثر من 21 ألف توكيل بنسبة 58%، وأن أقرب المنافسين له المرشح أبوإسماعيل بـ5839 توكيلا، يليه أبوالفتوح بـ4189 توكيلا، وعمرو موسى بـ2300 توكيل. وفى بنى سويف، استأنف مكتب التوثيق العقارى العمل وسط حماية أمنية من رجال الشرطة، بعد إضراب العاملين بالمكتب لمدة 24 ساعة، إثر تعرضهم للاعتداء من أحد أعضاء حملة المرشح محمود حسام، لرفضهم الاستجابة لطلبه بعمل توكيلات لصغار السن وأفراد يحملون بيانات غير صحيحة. وأعلنت حملة المرشح أبواسماعيل تخطيها الرقم الرسمى، حيث تمكنوا من جمع 3800 توكيل رغم احتياجهم لـ2000 توكيل فقط، وأنهم مستمرون رغم تجاوزهم الرقم المستهدف للدعاية لمرشحهم، فيما أكد أعضاء حملة أبوالفتوح أنهم لا يزالون فى حاجة إلى 500 توكيل لاستيفاء العدد المطلوب، بينما تجاوزت حملة المرشح المحتمل عمرو موسى الـ3000 توكيل، فى حين لم تتجاوز توكيلات حملة المرشح خالد على الـ50 توكيلا.

----------


## اليمامة

شباب الإخوان أمام المقر في المقطم

*(شباب الإخوان) يحتجون على قرارات الفصل ويكثفون ضغوطهم لترشيح (الشاطر رئيسًا).. ويصفونه بـ(الرجل المناسب)*
*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 22 مارس 2012 - 11:25 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
*دعا عدد من شباب الإخوان المسلمين قيادات الجماعة إلى ترشيح المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد، فى الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، وطالبوا عبر صفحات أنشأوها مؤخرا على موقع «الفيس بوك» تحت عنوان «الشاطر رئيسا لمصر»، بالتراجع عن قرار سابق للجماعة بعدم ترشيح أحد أعضائها فى انتخابات الرئاسة.* وقال أحد الشباب عبر الصفحة: «نحن مجموعة من شباب الإخوان نرى أنه من حق الجماعة أن تتراجع عن قرارها بعدم خوض السباق الرئاسى بمرشح من الإخوان، ونطالبها بترشيح المهندس خيرت الشاطر». واعتبر الشباب أن «الشاطر هو الرجل المناسب فى المكان المناسب»، فهو رجل اقتصاد محنك ولديه قدرة على إدارة علاقات داخلية وخارجية بذكاء شديد، وبوسعه تحقيق أهدافه الاستراتيجية، كما أنه خاض، بحسب رأيهم، سنوات طويلة من المحن والاضطهاد فى عهد النظام السابق، وأن له ثقلا داخل الجماعة وخارجها». واستخدم شباب الإخوان صورة للإمام حسن البنا وبجواره شعار الجماعة، شعارا لصفحتهم، وكتبوا: «خيرت الشاطر رئيسا لمصر، الدولة المسلمة تتحقق». وعلى صفحة أخرى تدعم ترشيح الشاطر قال أحدهم: «الشاطر شق طريقه إلى الخارج من أجل البحث عن أفق لمشروعه، فذهب إلى تركيا، بغرض حث الأتراك على زيادة الاستثمارات التركية فى مصر، واتصل بقيادات فى المجلس الانتقالى الليبى ليكون للعمالة المصرية دور فى إعادة الإعمار، فضلا عن اتصالاته مع السودان والمغرب وتونس لإيجاد فرص للشركات الاستثمارية فيها». ولفتت الصفحة إلى تركيز الشاطر على البلدان التى تحكمها الأحزاب ذات المرجعية الإسلامية وخاصة تركيا، وأشاروا إلى ما سموه «مشروع النهضة الشاملة الذى يعده الشاطر»، وأن الحكم عليه سيكون بقدرته على النفاذ إلى قلب قضايا شائكة نفذت إليها الأحزاب الإسلامية فى البلدان الأخرى. وفى سابقة هى الأولى من نوعها نظم عدد من شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وقفة احتجاجية أمام المركز العام للجماعة بالمقطم، للاعتراض على استخدام آلية الفصل التى مارسها مكتب الإرشاد ضد شباب الجماعة وقياداتها خلال الفترة التى أعقبت ثورة 25 يناير. وردد الشباب المحتجون هتافات منها «ركن الفهم هو الأصل.. التربية مش بالفصل»، و«يا مرشدنا دافع عنا أصل المكتب هنا وباعنا»، و«اتربينا جوه الجماعة.. ركن الفهم سبق الطاعة». وطالب محمد عبدالكريم المتحدث الإعلامى باسم المجموعة وصهر نائب مرشد الجماعة خيرت الشاطر، القيادة بالرفق بالصف فيما يخص قرارات الفصل، ودعا القيادات إلى التخلى عن أسلوب التهديد الذى تتعبه مع الصف، وقال «إذا كنا نقبل بالتعدد الفقهى، وهو الذى نتعبد به إلى الله، فما بالنا بالاختلاف السياسى». وشدد عبدالكريم على أن المحتجين جميعهم أعضاء بالجماعة وغير مفصولين، وخلال الوقفة خرج سكرتير المرشد وعضو مجلس شورى الجماعة مسعود السبحى محاولا احتواء الشباب وردد معهم شعار الجماعة طالبا منهم الدخول للقاء المرشد السابق محمد مهدى عاكف، وإبلاغه رسالتهم، إلا أن الشباب طلبوا لقاء مرشد الجماعة محمد بديع، فتم إبلاغهم أنه ذهب فى عزاء البابا شنودة. وقام الشباب بتوزيع بيان على وسائل الإعلام رفعوا فيه أربعة مطالب هى إلغاء جميع قرارات الفصل التى وصفوها بأنها تقتل الروح فى أفراد الصف، والرفق بالصف الإخوانى، والتوقف عن اتهامات العمالة والخيانة والتهديد بعقوبة الفصل، وإعطاء الحرية للأعضاء، والثقة فى قدرتهم على الاختيار، والتأكيد على التزام الجماعة بوعودها فيما يخص عدم ترشح أى من قيادتها لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية.

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 22 مارس 2012 - 1:45 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أكد حمدين صباحي المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة ضرورة تبني  تشريع يتيح للشباب شغل نصف مقاعد المجالس المحلية المنتخبة لأنهم أساس المستقبل ولأن إصلاح المحليات وتطهيرها وقيامها بدورها أساس أى إصلاح.*وقال -خلال لقائه الليلة الماضية مع قيادات حزب العدل في إطار جولاته ولقاءاته  مع قيادات الأحزاب والقوى السياسية المختلفة: إن الثورة نجحت في قطع رأس النظام  السابق، وهدف الفترة الحالية هو استبدال رأس نظام من الثورة برأس النظام  المقطوعة، لتحقق أهدافها وتقضي على ما تبقى من جسد النظام.وأوضح صباحي أن النهضة فى مصر مشروع رابح، ولذلك يمكن تمويل كل المشروعات التي  نحلم بها لنهضة مصر وبالأخص مشروع الطاقة الشمسية الذي يعد أحد مشروعات الطاقة  النظيفة التي يتجه لها العالم حاليا ولابد لمصر أن تسير في الاتجاه نفسه. وبعد انتهاء ندوة حزب العدل، توجه صباحي إلى مقر حملة دعم خالد على المرشح  المحتمل لانتخابات الرئاسة، وقدم التحية لأعضائها والمتطوعين فيها.ومن المقرر أن يبدأ صباحي اليوم الخميس زيارة لمدة يومين لمحافظة الدقهلية حيث  يعقد مؤتمرا طلابيا في كلية طب المنصورة ومؤتمرا جماهيريا في مدينة أجا وندوة في  نادى الحوار في المنصورة، ويؤدي صلاة الجمعة غدا بمسجد النصر بالمنصورة ويشارك في  مسيرة ومؤتمر جماهيري بإحدى قرى مركز نبروة.

----------


## اليمامة

*عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح: أنا مرشح الخدمة الوطنية*
*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 22 مارس 2012 - 1:30 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*هو عضو سابق بمكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان**وهو قبلها أحد مؤسسى الجماعة الإسلامية**وهو ابن لجيل من أقوى أجيال الحركة الطلابية فى مصر**وهو بلا منازع رجل الإغاثة والطوارئ باتحاد الأطباء العرب.**تشكل وجدانه سلفيا فى مساجد الجمعية الشرعية، لكنه نشأ على خطب عبدالناصر وخرج فى المظاهرات بعد النكسة خوفا من رحيل «الزعيم المخلص».** لكن خرج هو من جماعته ــ بعد أكثر من ثلاثين عاما ــ على وقع ثورة وانتخابات رئاسية تبدو الأهم منذ أن عرفت مصر الجمهورية.**عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح ثالث مرشح للرئاسة، يتوقف بالدور الأول لجريدة «الشروق»، فى حوار أقرب إلى نقاش امتد من رؤى الرجل وأفكاره إلى برنامجه الذى يعد بتنفيذه بعد جلوسه على عرش الحكم.*ساعتان تحدث فيهما أبوالفتوح لكنه اختار فى لحظات ما أن يلتقط أنفاسه ويوقف الكلام بقطعة حلوى ورشفة من كوب الشاى تاركا لأعضاء حملته ــ رباب المهدى وأحمد عثمان ــ أن يشرحا بعض تفاصيل البرنامج عندما عرج الحديث على الاقتصاد وإصلاح المؤسسات ومحاربة الفساد. وبقدر ما حمل تاريخه هذا التنوع بقدر ما تشكلت حملته الانتخابية، امرأة أو قبطى والكثير من الشباب الذين ربما يعود لهم فضل فى هذه القفزة التى سجلها أبوالفتوح صاحب المحطات الإسلامية عند طبقة وسطى تخشى اليوم المد الإسلامى من البرلمان إلى الرئاسة.




أجاب عن أسئلة كثيرة واستعان بدبلوماسية الألفاظ فى لحظات أخرى، فانتقد أبوالفتوح الإخوان دون أن يعترف بوجود عداء معهم، وانتقد المجلس العسكرى دون أن يطلب أن يبتعد الجيش عن السياسة. يرى فى نفسه ــ الأقدر بين منافسيه على التعامل مع البرلمان بأغلبيته الحالية ومع حكومة تولد من رحمه ويؤمن الراغب فى «خدمة الوطن» عبر قصر العروبة أن هناك «مؤامرة» على انتخابات الرئاسة وأحد مؤشراتها فى رأيه هو أداء اللجنة العليا للانتخابات. لكنه يعتبر استمراره فى السباق «شكلا من أشكال النضال لتحقيق أهداف الثورة»، ويدعو رفقاء الوطن أن ينحازوا لمرشحين من بين الأسماء المطروحة للرئاسة، لأن «وقت الحياد انتهى». قبل أن تجتاح المظاهرات شوارع مصر بأشهر قليلة، كان عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، صاحب تيار التجديد فى تنظيم الإخوان المسلمين، يدعو قادة الجماعة بعدم خوض الانتخابات البرلمانية، بل ويدعوهم للانسحاب من المنافسة لمدة 20 عاما وأن تعود جماعة حسن البنا «إصلاحية دعوية». وكانت رؤيته ــ حينها ــ أن «المنافسة على السلطة ليست دور الإخوان». شهور قليلة أخرى وقرر أبوالفتوح، وعلى عكس رغبة قيادات الإخوان أن ينافس على المنصب الأعلى فى السلطة. «لا يوجد تناقض فى الموقف»، يقول أبوالفتوح. «لا يزال رأيى أن التجمعات الدعوية الشعبية أو الرسمية لا يجوز أن تكون أحزابا أو أن يكون لها أحزاب. أنا اعتقد أن على جماعة الإخوان أن تبقى جماعة دعوية خدمية تمارس عملها كما أنشأها الأستاذ حسن البنا دون أن تكون هى حزبا أو يكون لها حزب. لكن أعضاء هذه التجمعات من يريد منهم أن يمارس عملا حزبيا عليه أن يمارس دوره إما مستقلا أو من خلال حزب. الأفراد مثلهم مثل غيرهم لا دخل للجماعة بهذه المساءلة». ويقول القيادى الإخوانى السابق ــ الذى أُخرج من مكتب الإرشاد فى 2009 ــ إنه منذ الوهلة الأولى التى فكر فيها فى منصب الرئيس قرر أن يستقيل من الجماعة بعد أن يحسم أمره بالترشح. «قبل أن أعلن رسميا، قلت عدة مرات إنى لن أترشح لا باسم الإخوان ولا وأنا عضو فى الإخوان أو فى أى حزب. وعندما أعلنت رسميا كنت بالفعل مستقيلا من الإخوان. وكون إدارة الجماعة تصرفت تصرفات لاحقة، هذا أمر لا يشغلنى لا فى هذا الوقت ولا بعده». يشير الرجل هنا إلى ما تقول الجماعة إنه موقف سابق على قرار أبوالفتوح بعدم تقديم أى مرشح لانتخابات الرئاسة ثم الإعلان لاحقا عن فصله من التنظيم. اليوم كما يقول عن نفسه هو «مثل أى موظف ترك مؤسسة، عضو ترك حزبا، يسارى وأصبح إسلاميا. هذا وارد فى حركة البشر»، لكن انتماءه الفكرى والأيديولوجى لم يتغير. «مرجعيتى هى مرجعية الفهم الإسلامى الوسطى للأزهر لأنه مؤسسة علمية. والأفكار الإسلامية تحتاج قدرا من الانضباط وأفضل ضبط لهذه الأفكار أن يكون لها مرجعية علمية، وهى للأزهر. وعلمائه محل تقدير أمثال الشيخ الغزالى وعبدالحليم محمود والقرضاوى وغيرهم هم أساتذتى». المرشح صاحب «المرجعية الإسلامية التى لا تتعارض مع الهوية» بتعبيره، لا ينتقد ما يصفه بالتفزيع من التيار الإسلامى ويصنفه ضمن الموقف «الصهيونى والأمريكى الذى عفا عليه الزمن. وبعد الثورة لا يجوز اصطحاب أننا ولاية من ولايات أمريكا أو أنه لن يكون هناك رئيس لمصر إلا برضا أمريكى وعدم ممانعة صهيونية. أظن أن هذه المعانى إهانة للشعب المصرى ولثورته، بعد التضحيات التى تمت».  حكايات المؤامرات يقينه بتخطى مصر هذه المرحلة يقابله يقين مماثل أن «مؤامرة» ما تحاك فى سياق مشروع الرئاسة. فى البداية كان يشتم الرائحة فقط أما اليوم فيراها. «أعداء الثورة مهتمون بهذه الجزئية تحديدا (يقصد الرئاسة) فى الانتقال من النظام الفاسد والمستبد الذى سقط فى ثورة يناير، لأن النظرة فى الدولة الحديثة أن السلطة التنفيذية هى أهم سلطات الدولة. وحتى فى الدول الأكثر تحضرا وديمقراطية يكون الاهتمام والتأثير الأكبر سواء فى المجتمع أو العلاقات فى السلطة التنفيذية التى يمثلها رئيس الدولة» وبقدر حجم التأثير بقدر حجم المؤامرات على انتخابات الرئاسة فى ظنه، وأصحابها هم «أصحاب المصالح القديمة فى الداخل والخارج أو الثورة المضادة إذا تم تصنيفهم تحت عنوان أعداء الثورة». ملامح تلك المؤامرة تبدأ كما يشير أبوالفتوح من «محاولة تأخير موعد انتخابات الرئاسة لجعلها فى 2013 ثم محاولة التسويف فى تحديد الموعد. والآن فى التعسف فى أداء اللجنة العليا للانتخابات وأحد هذه المظاهرة قرار بمنع الدعاية المباشرة وغير المباشرة والإلكترونية»، تعليقا على قصر الدعاية الانتخابية على ثلاثة أسابيع قبل يوم الانتخاب. «دائما فترات الدعاية تكون حدا أدنى فى كل دول العالم وليس حدا أقصى. فضلا على أن هذه مدة لا تتناسب مع مصر بمساحتها الكبيرة وفى ظل الظروف الحالية». هذا النص يعنى فى رأى مرشح الرئاسة «قصر الدعاية الانتخابية لمن معه مال»، ويتحدث عن أموال «ضخت من الشرق ومن الغرب للرئاسة»، فى حين يقوم تمويل حملته ــ كما مرشحين آخرين ــ على العمل التطوعى. «أنا مرشح مستقل ولا يقف ورائى حزب ولا أسمح بالحصول على تمويل من رجال أعمال ولا من الخارج فكيف أقوم بدعايتى إلا بالتواصل مع الجماهير فى القرى والنجوع والمحافظات؟». وتكتمل أبعاد تلك المؤامرة على منصب الرئيس ضمن ما يعدده أبوالفتوح من نماذج لسوء إدارة اللجنة العليا. ففتح الباب للتبرع للحملة يبدأ مع الدعاية أى «فتح وهمى. على ما نلم الفلوس ستبدأ الانتخابات ونرجع الفلوس للناس». واللجنة أيضا «لم تعد موظفى الشهر العقارى لاستقبال هذا العدد. الموظف مظلوم كان يقوم بتوثيق 5 أو 10 توكيلات فى اليوم واليوم 100 توكيل فى اليوم، فماذا يفعل؟ وتم فتح باب التوثيق مع فتح باب الترشيح، فى حين كان المفترض أن يفتح باب التوثيق قبله بشهر. صحيح أن الترشح مستمر حتى ابريل لكن ما قيمته إذا كانت المدة بالكاد تكفى لإعداد التوثيق وهذا يعنى عمليا أن باب الترشيح مفتوح تقريبا 3 أيام فقط». يذكر المرشح الستينى أمثلة لصعوبات عدة واجهت مؤيديه عند توثيق نماذج التأييد. «ساعات العمل غير كافية ولا تمت الاستعانة بموثقين جدد فما الذى يجعل مواطنا يقف فى طابور 3 أو 4 ساعات ليدعم مرشحا؟ تيسير العمل جزء من النزاهة الديمقراطية». إلى ذلك يضيف إشكالية أخرى وهى ما يراه «اهتراء لهذا العملية وتشويها لمنصب الرئيس» بهذه الأعداد وطبيعة المترددين على مقر اللجنة طمحا فى المنصب فى مشهد أقرب ــ فى بعض الأحيان ــ إلى المسرحيات الهزلية. «صحيح من حق أى مواطن أن يتقدم لكن هناك محاولة لتصوير موقف وطنى كبير سيؤثر على مستقبل مصر بهذه الصورة السخيفة». إذا كان الأمر بهذا السوء وإذا كانت المؤامرة بهذا الشكل، لماذا يصر الرجل على خوض معركة رئاسية قد لا تحسم لصالحه؟ لماذا يقبل أن يلعب دورا فى مسرحية أعدت سلفا؟ كان رده قاطعا «لأنى أعتبر استمرارى شكلا من أشكال النضال لتحقيق أهداف الثورة وليس من طبعى أن أهرب حينما تواجهنى العقبات وإنما أواجهها». أبوالفتوح الذى بدأ تاريخه السياسى فى صفوف الجماعة الإسلامية كغيره من قيادات إخوانية اليوم أمثال عصام العريان وحمدى الجزار، أمراء الجماعة فى السبعينيات، واعتقل لعدة أشهر ضمن اعتقالات سبتمبر عام 1981 واعتقل لاحقا فى عهد مبارك لخمس سنوات لنشاطه السياسى ضمن جماعة الإخوان «المحظورة». «لست متقدما لتحقيق طموح شخصى ولا مصالح لحزب أو جماعة أو عائلتى. أنا متقدم لخدمة وطنى ردا لجميله وفضله علىّ. مشروعى مشروع خدمة وطنية، ولا يمكن بحال من الأحوال أن أتخلى عن هذا الدور. وأنا مستمر فى العملية الانتخابية لآخرها أيا كان ما يحدث». يستعيد أبوالفتوح تصريحات له قبل عام مضى، كان فى مكتبة الإسكندرية وقال حينها «أدرك أن هذا مشروع استبسالى من أجل مصر ولو عولت وتمكنت من أداء الخدمة سوف أؤديها ولو لم أتمكن سأظل فى خدمة هذا الوطن من أى مكان حتى إن أمسكت بمقشة لأكنس شوارع مصر». التفاف نشطاء وشباب من اتجاهات وتيارات مختلفة وأحيانا مناهضة لمشروع الإخوان الذى كان يعبر عنه سابقا، وشعبية متزايدة فى أوساط الطبقة المتوسطة يمكن رصدها لكن لا تمنعه من الاعتراف بعدم وجود قياسات علمية لاتجاهات الرأى العام. «من أول يوم أتصور أنى مرشح لأداء الخدمة الوطنية»، وبمجرد الوصول لأهلى وناسى ويتعرفوا علىّ فسوف يحسمون أمرهم. فشعبنا حُرم من شخص يكون صادقا، هذا ينطبق على كثيرين، صادق وأمين وشفاف. لم يعرف الشعب المصرى رئيسا يقول له أنا متأسف وأخطأت. قلت إنى هاعمل وفشلت وهذه أسبابى. لعل الشعب لمس هذا فى وفى غيرى. إننا نقدر نتكلم ونعترف بقصورنا ونعتذر عن أخطائنا». هى سمات وميزات ومساحات مشتركة عند مرشحين آخرين ــ باعتراف الرجل نفسه ــ وهو ما دفع مجموعات سياسية للتفكير فى «مجلس رئاسى»، رئيس ونواب من المرشحين المحسوبين على الثورة. يقول مرشح الرئاسة إنه ينحاز للفكرة. لكنه هرب بدبلوماسية من حسم موقفه بالقبول بنفسه نائبا إذا اقتضت الحاجة. ولأن مصر «على مفترق طرق» بانتخاب رئيس للدولة، ولأن أهمية هذا المنصب «ستخلق عداوات كثيرة» ولأن ربط الناس بالتمويل يعرض مشروع الرئيس «للخطر»، يخاطب عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح «أطرافا وطنية مخلصة للمشروع الوطنى من اتجاهات مختلفة وكانت رافعة شعار الحياد فى الفترة الماضية. لكن عندما يكون هناك مصلحة للوطن يجب أن ينتهى الحياد وينحاز كل شخص لما يمليه عليه ضميره أيا كان الاسم. أتصور أن وقت الحياد انتهى. لا محل للحياد حينما يتعلق الأمر بمصلحة الوطن». يشير المرشح المستقل لحياد أشخاص ومؤسسات. ويقول إنه لا يجوز لمؤسسة «مهتمة بالشأن العام أن تقف على الحياد لخطورة ما يمثله هذا المشروع. والاختيار لا يعيب أحدا». ويعتقد أن «مشروع الرئاسة مشروع لاستقرار مصر» وانه إذا لم يكتمل، ما يصفه، بالجزء الأول من الثورة أى إقامة النظام السياسى «الذى تم جزء منه بانتخاب المؤسسات التشريعية ثم تليه التنفيذية حتى يعود المجلس العسكرى لمكانه الطبيعى، إذا فات علينا هذا ستكون دعوة لثورة جديدة وستكون خطرا على الوطن». لا يعنيه فى ذلك اسم من يأتى خلفا لمبارك. المهم أن يأتى «عبر انتخابات حقيقية ونزيهة. ينتخبه الشعب بإرادته دون تدخل من أى طرف، سواء من جانب من هم فى السلطة أى المجلس العسكرى والحكومة من جانب أحزاب تريد أن تفرض رئيسا بطريقة أو بأخرى»، يضيف فى إشارة إلى جماعة الإخوان ولكن دون أن يسميها.  تمويل الجماعات ودون أن يسميها أيضا، انتقد أبوالفتوح التجمعات الدينية التى تمارس العمل الدعوى والحزبى معا، وهاجم المجلس العسكرى قائلا إنه «كان يجب أن يستخدم القانون لضبط هذا الأداء»، ويطرح فى برنامجه الانتخابى «أن يكون النشاط المجتمعى منضبطا وشفافا وواضحا ولا يسمح فيه بالتداخل. بمعنى أن كل من يريد أن يمارس نشاطا سياسيا أو دعويا أو اجتماعيا فأهلا وسهلا لكن من خلال القانون. حق المعرفة أحد حقوق الإنسان المصرى. من حقه أن يعرف ما هو هذا الكيان». وهنا يتوقف أبوالفتوح عند قضية المنظمات الأمريكية أو ما عرف بقضية التمويل الأجنبى متحدثا عن تطبيق انتقائى للقانون. «حجة المجلس العسكرى المسئول عن هذا الموضوع أن هذه جمعيات غير قانونية موجودة من 2006 واستمرت 13 شهرا بعد الثورة، لكن ليست هذه فقط الجمعيات غير القانونية. هناك الكثيرون». وكيف لرئيس جديد أن يحكم وهو مواجه بحرب معلنة مع الإخوان، وهو يطالبها بالكشف عن التمويل والنشاط وهى هددت بالفصل من صفوفها كل من يؤيده أو يدعمه؟ يشدد أبوالفتوح ــ رغم ذلك أنه لا عداء بينه وبين الإخوان المسلمين. «يوجد خلاف فى الآراء وهذه مسألة محمودة. وهذا الخلاف فى المواقف مع إدارة الإخوان أو بعض الأطراف الإخوانية ليس جديدا وغير مرتبط بالرئاسة وبالتالى لا توجد أى معركة كما يحاول الإعلام أن يصورها». بل يضيف انه واثق من قدرته على التعامل مع جميع القوى الوطنية وأن لديه «ميزة تنافسية»، وهى القدرة على التعامل مع البرلمان بأغلبيته الحالية. «فى تقديرى المتواضع لا يوجد أحد من المرشحين قادر على التعامل مع الأغلبية الإسلامية فى البرلمان مثلى لأننى أعرفهم وأعرف الناس وطريقة تفكيرهم ولأنى فى الحالة الإسلامية منذ ما يزيد على أربعين عاما فضلا عن الحالة الوطنية كلها منذ كنت طالبا مع الشيوعيين والليبراليين والناصريين. وبالتالى لن تكون هناك أزمة. بل ربما يتعرض غيرى لأصحاب الأفكار الأخرى لهذه الأزمات معهم». لكنها تلك «الإدارة الإخوانية» التى يختلف معها هى التى تحرك حزب الحرية الآن فى البرلمان ولاحقا فى الحكومة وهى التى تحرك قواعد الإخوان. ولا يصنف خلاف أبوالفتوح مع نائب المرشد خيرت الشاطر ضمن الأسرار. بقدر كبير من الهدوء يقول مرشح الرئاسة إن علاقته برجل الأعمال الإخوانى «مثل علاقتى بكل المصريين. لا يوجد عداء لكن آراء مختلفة وهذا موجود مع الكل. أما أن يكون هناك كيان ظاهر وكيان باطن، فلن يسمح بهذه الأساليب». يرفض أبوالفتوح فكرة أن هناك من يمسك بخيوط لعبة ويحرك البرلمان ويقول إن هذا «امتهان وإهانة للبرلمان»، لكن فى النهاية حسم الأمر «مكتب الإرشاد جمعية ذات نفع عام، ولا يمكنها أن تدخل فى صراع مع الرئاسة، والقانون يفرض عليها هذا». 
 اتصالات المجلس العسكرى رفض الإخوان لأبوالفتوح يوازيه استبعاد للمجلس العسكرى الحاكم. لم توجه له الدعوة لمقابلة أعضاء المجلس إلا عند تشكيل المجلس الاستشارى ورفض أبوالفتوح الدعوة حينها «وقلت إنى لا أحب الجلسات الاحتفالية ولكنى لن أتأخر عنكم كأخوة أعزاء فى نصيحة أو رأى. وأنا أفعل ذلك بالتليفونات ولم أتأخر عنهم وأسعد باتصالهم». ولا يعتبر عدم دعوته للقاءات أخرى موقفا مناهضا منه. يقول ضاحكا: «قد يكونوا فاهمين أفكارى وعارفينها فليسوا بحاجة للجلوس معى»، ويستطرد «أنا ضد مواقف المجلس العسكرى التى أثرت على مصلحة الوطن وقلت أن إدارته بطيئة وسيئة ومرتبكة لكن هذا لا يعنى عداء». وعلى غرار سياسيين آخرين يضع أبوالفتوح حدا فاصلا بين المجلس العسكرى والجيش. «الجيش من المؤسسات التى أعتز بها وفى برنامجى تصور لتقويته». يستدعى أبوالفتوح من الذاكرة عام 1977، بعد أن أنهى دراسته فى كلية الطب واستدعى للتجنيد فى الجيش. «استدعانى أحد القيادات الأمنية تمهيدا لفصلى باعتبارى معارضا سياسيا بعد لقاءى بالسادات رفضت وهددتهم وقلت والله لو لم تمكنونى من أداء الخدمة العسكرية سوف أفضحكم على رءوس الأشهاد، وكمّلت جيشى لآخره فى حين فُصل آخرون أو مُنعوا من أداء الخدمة العسكرية. وفى الوقت الذى كانت أسر تستقبل أولادها العائدين بالإعفاء بالفرحة والزفة كنت أستقبل هذا بحزن شديد، وكنت أحب أن يمكَّن أولادى من أداء الخدمة العسكرية». المرشح الذى يقدم تصورا عن تحديث الجيش يقدم طرحا آخر عن إعطاء دور سياسى له. «يجب ألا يغيب الدور السياسى للجيش وأزمة الجيش وأحد أسباب الكارثة الإدارية فى هذه الفترة الانتقالية أن مبارك عزل الجيش عن السياسة بمعنى انه لا يتحدث مع قياداته ولا يعرّفهم بما يفعل. فنحن الآن أمام ناس مغمضة وتدير مواقف». الرجل يتحدث عن دور استشارى «يقدم رأيه كأحد مؤسسات الدولة للقيادة السياسية. يقدم رأيا ولا يفرضه. ففى بعض المواقف السياسية للدولة الأمريكية يقال إن الرأى كان صادرا من البنتاجون». يريد أبوالفتوح كذلك أن يخضع الرئيس وكل المسئولين فى الدولة للقانون العام «لا عيب فى ذلك. والقانون قيمته أن الجميع تحت سيفه ولا توجد طبقة فوق القانون». وفى مؤسسة الرئاسة، أبوالفتوح رئيسا سيختار نوابا ــ لم يحدد عددهم ــ أحدهم «من الأصغر سنا». «من هذا الجيل الذى حُرم حتى من حقه أن ينتخب رئيس اتحاده». ويطرح خطة لتمكين الشباب بتخصص 40% من المناصب لهم. لا يعتقد أبوالفتوح أن أى حزب أو تنظيم سيحسم نتيجة انتخابات الرئاسة: «قد يؤثر لكنه لن يحسم». يستشهد الراغب فى منصب الرئيس الخامس للجمهورية المصرية بمقارنة بين انتخابات مجلس الشعب ومشاركة تصويتة قدرت بنحو 65% مقابل 7% فقط لانتخابات الشورى، ليدلل أن «الحشد لم يكن حشدا تنظيميا. الحشد الحقيقى هو حشد المصريين». ويعوّل الرئيس المحتمل على «التيار الرئيسى، الذى أثق فى أنه سوف يضبط الأداء الوطنى. تيار ليس متطرفا علمانيا ولا متطرفا إسلاميا وهذا ما يجعلنى مطمئنا».  
 الاقتصاد .. استحداث ضرائب جديدة وضرائب تصاعدية «نقف على يسار الوسط. لدينا انحياز واضح وصريح لما يصنف «الديمقراطى الاجتماعى» وهو النظام المطبق فى الدول الاسكندنافية. نبقى حالمين لو قلنا إن التكلفة سهلة. هذه التكلفة مصدرها فرض ضرائب تصاعدية واستحداث ضرائب جديدة على الأرباح الرأسمالية وعلى المعاملات العقارية وإعادة هيكلة منظومة الدعم. (80 مليارا حجم دعم المشتقات البترولية من أصل 170 مليارا). إعادة النظر فى ترتيب الدعم سيوفر من 40 إلى 60 مليارا مع وحدة الموازنة لتضم الصناديق الخاصة وبالتالى تضيف نحو 70% وتسمح بإعادة ترتيب الموازنة».   هيكلة الشرطة .. فصل المرور والسجل المدنى والانتخابات عن الجهاز «نحتاج لتغيير ثقافة فرد الأمن المدنى وضابط الشرطة ليعرف أن هيبة الدولة لا تتم بقمع المواطن والعدوان عليه. يجب أن تنفصل الخدمات مثل الترخيص والمرور والسجل المدنى والانتخابات عن جهاز الشرطة. هذه إدارات لا علاقة للشرطة بها ويجب أن ينحصر دور جهاز الشرطة فى الحفاظ على الأمن الجنائى أو الاجتماعى. وبالتالى يعاد تدريب فرد الشرطة دون الحاجة لكلية. نكتفى بأكاديمية للشرطة يدرب فيها خريج الجامعة 6 أشهر ويدرب المساعد فى معهد بعد الثانوية على العلوم والتدريبات الشرطية. وجزء من المنهج أن يتعلم حقوق الإنسان ويتخرج ويجد النموذج. الشرطى يجب أن يعرف انه فرد مدنى، لكن فى الفترة الأخيرة صنع مبارك جيشا خاصا به هو الأمن المركزى وأصبح له تدريب وتسليح لا يتوافق مع دوره وهو الحفاظ على الأمن الداخلى. وتم إبعاد أعداد من الوطنيين فى الجهاز لأن ولاءهم كان للوطن وليس للحاكم ومن الممكن إعادتهم للخدمة من لم يبلغ سن الستين لنستفيد من خبرتهم. هذه ليست مسألة صعبة لأنه ما زال العدد الأكبر منهم وطنيين بعيدا عن الجنرالات الذين يقودون تنظيم البلطجية حتى الآن لتحقيق مصالح النظام القديم».   الإبداع والثقافة .. القضاء هو الرقيب الوحيد «بشكل واضح البرنامج يضع تصورا لإلغاء وزارة الإعلام واستبدالها بهيئة من العاملين باتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون ونصف أعضائها من المجتمع المدنى تشارك فى إعادة هيكلة هذا العمل بشكل منفصل. يجب ألا يكون هناك أى رقابة من السلطة التنفيذية على حرية الإبداع والثقافة حتى الأزهر. لم يمارس الأزهر طول السنوات الماضية أية رقابة وكون بعض الجهات ترسل له لإبداء الرأى هذا شىء آخر لكنه لا يملك طبقا للقانون أن يصدر قانونا بمصادرة أى عمل. الرقابة الوحيدة على الإبداع يجب أن تكون القضاء، من يرى فى عمل خطر على الوطن يذهب للقضاء. لكن السلطة التنفيذية لا تصدر قرار بمنع فيلم أو كتاب».   المصرى المسيحى .. دائرة مظالم ملحقة بالرئاسة «صناعة المسألة الطائفية فى مصر كان أهمهما الصناعة الأمنية لهذه الأزمة والثقافة المتشددة التى سادت لدى الطرفين وغياب الحريات وعدم إعلاء قيمة المواطنة من السلطة فى ممارسات عملية وليس فقط فى الدستور والقانون. لا يوجد لدينا نص قانونى يؤيد للتميز الدينى لكن الممارسة العملية أحدثت هذا التمييز. وهذا يحتاج إعادة نظر فى التشريعات لمعاقبة ومحاسبة التمييز لأسباب دينية أو عرقية. ونحتاج إعادة نظر فى الثقافة السائدة والأفكار ما يعنى جهدا من رجال الفكر والثقافة ورجال الدعوة الدينية. مواجهة الأحداث الطائفية تتم بسيف القانون وليس بالجلسات العرفية. وإذا كان رموز الوطن السياسية من رئيس الدولة يمارسون هذا العمل بشكل صادق وأمين وليست تمثيلية على غرار تشكيل الحكومة والبحث عن مسيحيين لشغل حقيبتين. أن يكون نصفها مسيحى أو لا.. العبرة بالأكفأ. هذه الممارسات على مستوى القاعدة يجب المحاسبة عليها، تمييز أو اضطهاد وتحتاج إلى دائرة مظالم أو ديوان مظالم يلحق بمؤسسة الرئاسة».   التعليم .. مجانى حتى الجامعة «مبنى على فكرة الحوافز لاستمرار الأطفال فى التعليم والتصور أيضا أن يكون التعليم مجانيا حتى الجامعة وذا كفاءة وجودة، هذا المدخل بالنسبة لى. فالتعليم الخاص ليس بجودة عالية رغم انه مدفوع. تصورنا أن نرفع ميزانية التعليم من 8 % إلى 25% بنهاية الولاية الرئاسية الأولى. توجهنا فى نصف موازنة التعليم يخصص لصالح المعلم بتدريبه وإعادة وضعه المالى».   الجيش .. الحفاظ على الحدود دون البعد عن السياسة «مؤسسة الجيش من المؤسسات التى أعتز بها وفى برنامجى تصور لتقوية الجيش المصرى وذلك بإعادة النظر فى أعداده وتدريبه وتسليحه وإعادة القوى للهيئة العربية للتصنيع حتى نحقق اكتفاء ذاتيا كما كان مشروعها عند إنشائها. إعادة نظر فى أداءات كثيرة للجيش المصرى فرضتها اتفاقيات أو استشعار أو سوء تطبيق لاتفاقيات السلام. أرى أن دور المؤسسة العسكرية هو الحفاظ على الحدود دون أن يغيب الدور السياسى للجيش المصرى. وهذا الدور يؤديه بأن يقدم رأيه كأحد مؤسسات الدولة للقيادة السياسية. يقدم رأيا ولا يفرضه. والجيش مثل سائر المؤسسات الأمنية يحتاج أن يعاد النظر فى ثقافتها. ففى البنتاجون مثلا تجد صورة لقيادة سياسية خلفها قيادة عسكرية، لكن الثقافة الأمنية فى مؤسساتنا تجعل هذه المؤسسة فوق كل شىء. تجعل هناك وطنا برئيس وحكومة ووزراء وشىء ما فوقهم».   القضاء .. النائب العام  بعيدًا عن يد الرئيس«أدعم مشروع استقلال القضاء المطروح من المجلس الأعلى للقضاء وفكرة سلطات الرئيس عليه، بمعنى أن يكون به قدر من التبعية للرئيس لكن فى ظل التوازن بين السلطات، أى أن يكون منفصلا لكن ليس انفصالا تاما. وضمن هذا المشروع تخرج آلية سلطة تعيين النائب العام من يد الرئيس لتصبح فى يد المجلس الأعلى للقضاء».   إسرائيل .. ندرس كل حالة دون حماقات مثل 1967 «موقف الدولة يترجم فى مواجهة سياسية أو عسكرية حسب تقدير الموقف، ونحن لن نخترع العجلة. إسرائيل تتعدى على مصر وعلى حدودها وتقتل جنودها، فنستخدم إمكانياتنا السياسية الناعمة وغير الناعمة أو القوى العسكرية إن كنت أستطيع أو إن كنت أرى أنها مناسبة فى هذا الموقف. نحن مقبلون على بناء مستقبل مصر ومنها بناء جيش قوى ولسنا مقدمين على حرب لكن هذا ليس معناه أن نفتح مجالاتنا الجوية والبحرية لتفعل ما تشاء. إسرائيل لم تفعل ما تشاء إلا عندما وجدت نظاما منبطحا ليس عسكريا بل وسياسيا وفكريا فداست علينا. وعندما تجد أمامها نظاما على استعداد أن يواجه العدوان لن تعتدى. العدوان لا يتم إلا على الدول الضعيفة والجيوش الضعيفة. اجعل الوطن قويا اقتصاديا وسياسيا وعسكريا لن يفكر أحد فى الاعتداء عليك وإذا حدث نواجه كما تواجه كل الدول وكما يتيح القانون الدولى وندرس كل حالة دون حماقات مثل حماقة 1967. الطريقة إياها فى مواجهة الموقف من إسرائيل واختزال الصراع العربى ــ الإسرائيلى بأننا لا نزور إسرائيل ولا نسلّم على إسرائيلى شكل من أشكال الاستعباط السياسى. هذا لا يعنى أنى أدعو للذهاب لإسرائيل. الذى لم يذهب لإسرائيل 30 سنة هو اللى كان فى عهده أكثر عدوانا على استقلال الوطن ومقدراته».

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 22 مارس 2012 - 5:29 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
*أعلن الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، اليوم الخميس عن: "حصوله على أكثر من 30 ألف توكيل من المواطنين المؤيدين لترشحيه في الانتخابات الرئاسية"، موضحًا أنه: "بهذه الخطوة سوف يتقدم بأوراقه للجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية ليتم ترشيحه بشكل رسمي".* وتوجه أبو الفتوح بالشكر لمن أيدوه قائلا: "لا تكفي كلمات الشكر لكل من بذل من وقته وجهده ليقدم لي توكيلاً، سأحمله كما أحمل كتابي أمام الله، وأنا عنه مسؤول". وأضاف قائلاً: "شاهدت العجائز يقفون أمام مكاتب التوثيق في إصرار، وأصحاب الحاجات الخاصة يصطفون جماعات وفرادى، وهم كان يكفيهم فقط الدعاء، لكنهم أصروا على العمل وتقديم التوكيل لي، أتقدم بشكري العميق ووعدي الصادق الدقيق بأن كرامتهم وحاجتهم وكفايتهم هي أول ما أعمل على تحقيقه، وأتحمل مسؤوليته". وأكمل أبو الفتوح: "بتوكيلاتكم التي زادت على الثلاثين ألفاً بآلاف، والتي ما زالت تتدفق حرصًا على المشاركة، وإعلانًا للمساندة والتأييد، كان ترشّحي الذي سأتقدم به رسميًا الأسبوع القادم للجنة القضائية العليا للانتخابات الرئاسة، لتكون هذه أولى خطواتي معكم نحو تحقيق مشروعنا الوطني، وحلمنا الذي نحققه سويًا، فبمثل هذه الوجوه النضرة والنفوس العطرة، والإصرار على النجاح، يشرق وجه مصر الفتي القوي".

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 22 مارس 2012 - 7:17 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
*أعلنت الحملة الرسمية لعمرو موسى رئيسًا لمصر، أنها ستفتح تحقيقًا رسميًا، حول اتهام منسق حملته الانتخابية بالأقصر، في عملية تزوير 500 توكيل شعبي، وأنها ستتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة، في ضوء ما يتأكد من معلومات في هذا الشأن.* وأكدت الحملة، أن تعليماتها الصارمة، شددت على جميع مقراتها ومتطوعيها قبل فتح باب توثيق التوكيلات، بالالتزام بالإجراءات والقواعد المحددة من جانب اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، وكذلك لمكاتب التسجيل العقاري. وكانت تحقيقات النيابة عن القضية، المتهم فيها موظف بالشهر العقاري بالأقصر، كشفت عن تورط شقيق منسق حملة موسى بالمحافظة، ويعمل أمينًا للسجل المدني بالبياضية في القضية، حيث سلم عددًا كبيرًا من البطاقات المنتهية الصلاحية إلى شقيقه؛ لاستخدامها في تحرير الإقرارات لصالح المرشح دون علم أصحابها.

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 22 مارس 2012 - 7:21 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
*ثلاثون مرشحًا تقدموا لسحب استمارات الترشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية حتى الثانية بعد ظهر اليوم الخميس، جاء بعضهم قائلا: "إن لديه كافة الحلول لمشكلات مصر الحالية والتالية، والبعض الآخر جاء تلبية لنداء أو رؤية في منامه!!".* حضر المهندس حسين بركات، بصحبة مساعده الذي قال إنه يعمل كرئيس للاتحاد الدولي للتنمية، وأكد أن كل حوارات المرشح ستكون خلال مؤتمر صحفي، سيعقده في نقابة الصحفيين يوم الأحد القادم، للرد على استفسارات الإعلام المصري. فيما أكد عواد عبد الحفيظ، (وهو يعمل في مجال المعمار) أنه سيتولى الرئاسة لمدة عامين فقط، على أن يستقيل بعدهما ولن يتنحى، لأن الاستقالة تؤكد أنه ترك السلطة ولكن التنحي يكون للملكية الخاصة، مشددًا على أنه سيكون أوجد كافة الحلول خلال العامين لكل المشكلات التي تمر بها مصر وسيقضي على البطالة خلال تلك الفترة. وقال ممدوح عبد اللطيف الديب، الذي يعمل مديرًا في الهيئة القومية لمياه الشرب، إنه يحمل مفاجأة كبرى للشعب المصري بأكمله يوم الأول من أبريل، وناشد وسائل الإعلام بالاحتشاد في هذا اليوم لإطلاق مفاجأته على جميع أبناء مصر، مؤكدًا أن أول قرارته هي توفير الأمان في الشارع المصري، مشيرًا إلى أن معه 30 ألف توكيل فعليًا. وصرح عطية عبد اللطيف عطية، الذي يعمل في مصلحة الضرائب على المبيعات، أنه يحمل برنامجًا انتخابيًا يسير في اتجاهيين؛ الأول وضع خطة عاجلة لحل المشكلات التي تعاني منها مصر الآن، والقضاء التام على البطالة وليس الحد منها، والاتجاه الثاني هو خطة طويلة الأجل لمدة خمسين عامًا قادمة لا تستطيع أية حكومة أو رئيس التلاعب بها تحت أي ظرف، مطالبًا الدكتور كمال الجنزورى رئيس الحكومة، بتفعيل دور وزارة التخطيط لوضع خطط للنهوض بمصر.

----------


## اليمامة

Thu, 22-03-2012 - 7:15 
مصر





بثينة كامل: الانتخابات القادمة مزورة.. ونجاحي فيها معناه أني عقدت صفقة مع العسكري*بثينة كامل: لا أريد أصواتكم ولكن أريد توكيلات*"أنا لن انجح في الانتخابات ولا أريد أصواتكم بل أريد فقط عمل توكيلات لي لكي أثبت أن المراة تستطيع خوض هذه المعركة الشرسة"، هذا ما رددته أكثر من مرة "بثينة كامل" - المرشحة لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية - في الندوة التي نظمها نادي أعضاء هيئة التدريس بدار الضيافة بجامعة عين شمس ضمن حملتها لعرض برامج مرشحي الرئاسة.مشيرة إلى أن الانتخابات القادمة مزورة وأن مشاركتها في هذه المسرحية الهزلية لكي تفضح التزوير الذي ستشهده الانتخابات، وأضافت أنه عرض على أقرب الأقربين إليها الترشح للر ئاسة وعندما تحجج باتوكيلات كان الرد : "هنبعتلك كتبتين يعملولك توكيلات".وعن رؤيتها لمرشحي الرئاسة قالت : "أن عمرو موسى كلامه كتير على مفيش، و ليس له انجازات"، بينما رأت "أبو الفتوح" كشخص محترم ولكنه أخطى عندما قال أن الرئيس هو الذي يحدد الدولة، مشيرة إلى أن الدستور هو الذي يحدد الدولة، وليس الرئيس.أما الشيخ "حازم أبو إسماعيل" فإشارت إلى أن هناك علامة استفهام كبيرة عنه وعن طريقة حشد التوكيلات له، فبحسب قولها كيف تعدى عدد التوكيلات المطلوبة في حين أنه عندما ينادي بمليونية فلا يستطيع عمل حشد، مضيفة أن هناك بعض الموظفين يمتنعون عن وضع توقيعها على التوكيل ظنا منهم بحرمانية عمل توكيل لسيدة وهذا يجعل التوكيل باطلا.وناشدت بعض المرشحين ومنهم "أبو الفتوح" و"حمدين صباحي" و"هشام البسطويسي" و"حازم أبو إسماعيل" بأن يقفو وقفة واحدة ويعلنو بإن الانتخابات الرئاسية مزورة.وعن موقفها من "أحمد زويل" قالت : "احترم زويل ولكن ما حدث في جامعة النيل يعتبر جريمة"، مشيرة : "كيف يشارك زويل في هذة الكارثة ونحتاج إلى لجنة تقصي حقائق للكشف عن سبب قضاء زويل على هذة الجامعة".أما من جانب أداء البرلمان فإشارت إلى أنه سيىء للغاية، وأنها إذا حدث ونجحت في الانتخابات سوف تكون قد تواطئت في صفقة مع المجلس العسكري،وأضافت أن أهم وسائل محاربة الفساد هى الأجور العادلة و أن نظام مبارك قد وقع اتفاقيات كثيرة في هذا المجال ولكن لنهب المنح والمعونة، وقالت أنها عندما كانت مذيعة بسيطة في التلفزيون المصري كانت القوات المسلحة ترسل لها في المناسبات علبة حلوى تتعدى 1500 جنيه وأنه كان قاعدة في التلفزيون المصري أن كله رشوة إلا الذي يأتي من الجيش.وردا على سؤال عن الأوضاع في مصر بعد مرور أكثر من عام على الثورة، اتهمت المجلس العسكري بتزعم الثورة المضادة، مؤكدة أن الأحداث الأخيرة في مصر ومن أبرزها ما حدث في إستاد بورسعيد وشارع محمد محمود يقف ورائها المجلس العسكري وكذالك الانفلات الأمني الحالي، وأشارت إلى أنه لابد من قيام ثورة جديدة لكي يرحل المجلس العسكري وعن فكرة "الرئيس التوافقي" المطروحة حاليا، أشارت إلى أن "المجلس العسكري هوصاحب الفكرة وذلك لكي يؤمن خروجه دون خسائر"، كما مطالبت برحيله وذلك بسبب فشله في إدارة البلاد.

----------


## اليمامة

العليا للرئاسة: من لا يملك بطاقة رقم قومي من المصريين في الخارج.. ليس من حقه تأييد مرشحه
Thu, 22-03-2012 - 5:12 
مصر






العليا للرئاسة: من لا يملك بطاقة رقم قومي من المصريين في الخارج.. ليس من حقه تأييد مرشحه
بعد أن شكل عدم توافر بطاقات الرقم القومي معهم عقبة في طريق تأييدهم لمرشحي الرئاسة، تقدم العديد من المصريين في الخارج في بلدان مختلفة بشكاوي إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، يتضررون فيها من أن البعثات الدبلوماسية تشترط تقديم بطاقة الرقم القومي ولا تكتفي بإثبات الشخصية بجواز السفر، ولو دون به الرقم القومي، وطلب الشاكون التسهيل على المصريين في الخارج والاكتفاء بجواز السفر المصري المثبت به الرقم القومي.
وقالت اللجنة في بيان لها أنها تأسف لعدم قدرتها على الاستجابة لهذا الطلب، لأن الإعلان الدستوري، ومن بعده قانون تنظيم الانتخابات الرئاسية، يتطلب في المؤيد أن يكون من بين الناخبين المدرجين بقاعدة بيانات الناخبين، وكان المواطنون لا يدرجون في هذه القاعدة إلا بشروط، أهمها سبق استخراج بطاقة رقم قومي، فلا يكفي ثبوت الرقم، ومن ثم فلا محيص من وجود البطاقة ليتأكد الموثق مبدئياً أن المؤيد مدرج بقاعدة بيانات الناخبين.
فضلاً عن أن الإعلان الدستوري اشترط أن يحصل المرشح على تأييد 1000 ناخب على الأقل من 15 محافظة على الأقل، الذي عن طريقه يتم تحديد المحافظات هو الثابت ببطاقة الرقم القومي، وهو ما لازمه الركون لبطاقة الرقم القومي وحدها، ولو كانت غير سارية، في إثبات شخصية المؤيدين.
وحددت اللجنة ضوابط التصديق على توقيعات الناخبين المؤيدين من المصريين المقيمين في الخارج للمواطنين الراغبين في الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، والتي تتفق في معظمها مع الضوابط التي تم تحدديها للمصريين في الداخل باستثناء أن يتم إثبات اسم المرشح وبياناته بمعرفة المؤيد وتحت مسؤوليته، وأن إثبات الرقم القومي للمرشح اختياري، ولا يجوز الإمتناع عن التصديق لعدم معرفة الرقم القومي للمرشح، بالإضافة إلى أن يسلم نموذج التأييد فور التصديق على التوقيع إلى المؤيد لإرساله بنفسه إلى من أيّده، والبعثات الدبلوماسية غير ملزمة بإرساله.
كما نصت الضوابط على أن ينشأ في كل بعثة دبلوماسية سجل خاص يُسجل به، من واقع كل نموذج تأييد يتم التصديق على التوقيع عليه، اسم المرشح، ورقمه القومي إن أمكن، واسم المؤيد، ورقمه القومي كاملاً ، ومحل إقامته بجمهورية مصر العربية، وتوافي لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية بنسخة رقمية على وسيط رقمي "اسطوانة مدمجة" من هذا السجل.

----------


## اليمامة

*فى اليوم الثالث عشر "سائق" و"مشرف أمن" يسحبان أوراق ترشحهما للرئاسة*الخميس، 22 مارس 2012 - 15:45

اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية


استقبلت اللجنة القضائية العليا للانتخابات العشرات من المرشحين لسحب أوراق الترشح لخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية المقرر إجراؤها فى الشهر المقبل، حيث تقدم المواطن محمد الليثى على سليمان يحمل فى يده مفرش وعصاه إلى مقر اللجنة القضائية العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية فى اليوم الثالث عشر من فتح باب الترشح لسحب أوراق ترشحه لخوض الانتخابات، مؤكدا سعيه لجمع 30 توقيعا من أعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى من أبناء مدينة الأقصر، مشددا ضرورة إلغاء دعم الدعاية الانتخابية المقرر صرفه للمرشحين الرسمين للرئاسة، كاشفا عن أن المرشح سيأخذ أموال الدعاية ويعطى ظهره للشعب المصرى.

ودعا الليثى وزير الإعلام بالسماح للمرشحين الظهور بالفضائيات لعرض برامجهم الانتخابية، من أجل الوصول لأكبر فئة من الشعب المصرى، مشيرا إلى أن يعمل سائق درجة أولى وانه جاب محافظات مصر المختلفة بحكم عمله، ويجب على الرئيس القادم أن يتقى الله فى شعبه.

وفى سياق متصل قام أسامة حسين عامر مشرف أمن بمترو الأنفاق بسحب أوراق ترشحه لخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية، مؤكدا أنه تقدم لتترشح لخدمة الوطن والشعب والارتقاء به داخليا وخارجيا، وكذلك رفع مستوى المعيشة والأجور، مشيرا إلى أنه سيجمع توكيلات ترشحه سيرا على الأقدام.

وأضاف حسين أنه سيتعين بمستشارين فى كافة المجالات لعدم درايته، وأطلق على نفسه لقب "خدام الشعب"، ومؤكدا سعيه لجمع 30 ألف توكيل من محافظات مصر المختلفة، مشيرا إلى أن أهل بلدته والمدن المجاورة ستسانده من أجل الفوز بالانتخابات الرئاسية، رافضا قبول تبرعات لدعم حملته الانتخابية.

ومن جانبه قام المواطن إدريس عبد الخالق أمين بسحب أوراق ترشحه للرئاسة مؤكدا على أنه لديه مشروعات عظيمة للتنمية ومنها مشروع بديل للسد العالى يهدف إلى استخراج الطمى من تحت السد عن طريقة نظرية "الاحتواء"، يهدف هذا المشروع لزيادة رقعة الأرض الزراعية بنحو 75%، وكذلك زيادة الطاقة الكهربية 30 ضعف المولد حاليا من السد العالى، أضاف إلى ذلك توفير المياه لمدة تقارب 60 عاما كاملة.

وأضاف أمين لن مشروع التنمية يجنبنا الاستعانة بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ويجنبا سعى إسرائيل لتدمير مصر فى شتى المجالات، وأشار المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية على سعيه من خلال برنامجه الانتخابى بجعل مصر خالية من البطالة بشرط أن يكون معه مجلس علماء، لأن مصر سيصبح بها 85 مليون رئيس للجمهورية.

----------


## اليمامة

*حمدين صباحى بجامعة المنصورة: عندما أكون رئيسًا سأدخل حربا لا هوادة فيها ضد الفقر.. سأشكل مجلسًا رئاسيا فى كل الأحول لأننى مع القيادة الجماعية.. ولو الدستور عمل دولة برلمانية يبقى غرقنا فى ديكتاتورية*الخميس، 22 مارس 2012 - 17:32

حمدين صباحى
 أكد حمدين صباحى "المرشح المحتمل لرئيس الجمهورية" أن مشروعه الأساسى تأسيس جمهورية 25 يناير، وذلك بعد قطع رأس النظام، وأن انتخابات الرئاسة هى مهمة ثورية على الجميع اختيار رئيس مخلص يكمل مهام الثورة ويطهر مصر من جسم سلطة الفساد، التى تم قطع رأسها وإذا جاء رئيس يشبه النظام القديم سيكون رأس على جسم جاهز.
فمصر تكمل ثورتها برئيس ثورى وحضوركم فى الانتخابات هى الحماية الكبرى لأن تؤتوا برئيس برنامجه عيش حرية وعدالة اجتماعية كرامة إنسانية، ونستطيع أن نكون دولة كبرى ولم يعد يليق بمصر أن نعيش فى دولة نامية. 

جاء ذلك خلال مؤتمر المؤتمر الذى حضره حمدين صباحى بجامعة المنصورة، بحضور الآلاف من الطلاب فى مدرج محمد حافظ بكلية الطب. 

وقال أنا مواطن مصرى أناضل وأنا رئيس جمهورية أناضل، وأنا مواطن مصرى وأنا رجل مستعصى على الفساد وجربت نفسى لا سيف المعز يرهبنى أو يغرينى ولو نجحت فى هذه الانتخابات منفردة سأشكل مجلسا رئاسيا فى كل الأحوال لأننى مع قيادة جماعية تقود البلد، ولن يكون فى مصر دستور يعمل دولة برلمانية.. ومطلب وطنى تقليص الصلاحيات وغير وارد أن يكون رئيسا شرفيا ولا توجد قوى وطنية تطلب هذا المطلب إلى الآن. 


وأضاف حمدين صباحى بالنسبة لرؤوس النظام السابق فإن المصارحة قبل المصالحة ويطلع مثلا أحمد عز على شاشة التليفزيون ويعترف بأنه زور الانتخابات وأفسد الاقتصاد وبعدها نفكر نعفوا عنه ولا لأ، والشعب المصرى غير قابل للاستغفال مرة أخرى.

وأشار صباحى إلى أن الحق فى الثروة كما هى الحق فى السلطة ولا نريد حاكما يعطى لنا الخبز ويسلبنا الحرية والكل يريد الحق الكامل فى هذا الوطن، ولابد أن ندرك أننا سندخل فى مشروعات كبرى فى مصر ونريد بنوك ذات طابع تعاونى وتوجد مؤسسات تمويل يمكن أن يقوم الشاب بالمشاريع التى تجعله يكسب ونريد إقرار حق الفلاحين يشكلوا نقابة فى كل قرية وتكون أدوات نضال ديمقراطى حتى الفلاح يصون حقه وهذه الحزمة تتطلب إقساط دوين الفلاحين التى يمتلكون 5 أفدية وإسقاط الفوائد عن من يمتلك أكثر من 5 فداين 

وطالب الحضور بقوله "تمسكوا وادرسوا مشروع الطاقة الشمسية لأنه سيفتح أبواب الخير على مصر لأنها سيحول مصر أكثر من البترول فى الدول الخليجية وكل البيوت المصرية تقدر تعيش حياة كريمة وميسورة ونريد عادلة اجتماعية توزع الرفاهية على كل المصريين وعلى قدر 90 مليون مصرى طالعين من ثورة رافعين رؤوسهم ولا ينفع مصرى مريض أو سكان فى العشوائيات أو لا يجد علاج أو وظيفة ولابد من تكافؤ فرص حقيقية فى هذا الوطن "

وأكد أنه سينتهى عصر التفرقة بين المصريين فكل مصرى له حق فى بلدة يكفية ويصنع له بيت سعيد ومحتاجين دولة جديدة نطهرها من الفساد ونمنع ظهور الفساد من جديد فيها كوادر شابه ونريد جهاز الدولة بداية من رئيس الجمهورية حتى رئيس المجلس المحلى يعرفون أنهم ليسوا سادة على الشعب المصرى بل خدم عند الشعب المصرى ونريد رئيس جمهورية واحد مننا 

وأشار إلى أن الشعب يريد رئيسًا بلا قصور جمهورية، وأن باقى القصور بدلا من أنها عبء على الموازنة نحولها إلى مصدر دخل كمزار سياحى ودخلها نعمل به صندوقا قوميا لرعاية أسر الشهداء وعندنا 35% من أسر مصر تعولهم نساء مصريات بين مطلقة أو أرملة أو زوجة مسجون ومن حقنا أن نحفظ كرامة أخواتنا لو ربنا مكننى رئيسا سأدخل حربا لا هوادة فيها ضد الفقر وبالتوازى الحرب على الفساد. 


وأضاف صباحى أن كل واحد من حقه يبقى له حلمه فى بلده من واجبى تمكين كل شاب من تحقيق حلمه، ولكن لا يكون على حساب الوطن وسنفتح الأبواب للجميع. 

وقال صباحى ما يصل لغزة من الأنفاق سيصل لها من خلال معبر رفح فى العلن وسياساتنا الجديدة نرجع لأفريقيا حتى ترجع لنا ونحترم شعوب أفريقيا وبالنسبة لنا مصدر هائل للقوة الاقتصادية، ويمكن أن تصلنا اللحمة بسعر 25 جنيها وأفضل أنواع اللحوم، وكانوا يستوردون لحوما مضروبة والمصالح الاقتصادية مرتبطة بالموقف السياسى وعندنا قوة ناعمة كالذين تعلموا فى الأزهر وإثيوبيا كنيستها كانت تابعة للكنيسة المصرية، ويمكن أن نحولها إلى مصالح ونريد أن نكسب إفريقيا ونعظم دور أفريقيا بقيادة مصر والمدخل لذلك هو السودان ونريد سياسة خارجية ذكية. 


وقال صباحى أعدكم إذا جئت رئيسًا أن أكون عون الفقير وظهر الفقير وأنا مع حق الطلاب فى لائحة طلابية جديدة، وأشار إلى أن استخدام الطرق التقليدية فى محو الأمية يحتاج إلى طرق غير تقليدية وهى أن يقود طلاب الجامعة بمحو الأمية وطلاب مصر مستعدون على ذلك بوقف الدراسة سنة ومحو الأمية وسنخوضها.

وبالنسبة للمجلس العسكرى أكد صباحى أنه بعد تسليم السلطة للمدنيين، أنه من الذين يؤمنون أن الجيش يجب أن يكون فى احترام الشعب المصرى ورئيس الجمهورية وأما المجلس العسكرى فقد أخطأ فى إطالة الفترة الانتقالية والخطأ الثانى لا يمحوه إلا محاكمات عادلة، وهو سقوط شهداء ولابد من محاكمات عادلة وعاجلة شفافة وتتم المساءلة الجنائية وأنا لست مع الخروج الآمن أنا مع الخروج العادل. 

وأضاف أن الإعلاميين يحتاجون إلى مواثيق شرف ليعبر الأعلام عن قيم المجتمع ولا يحتاج سلطة قمع إدارى وإنما نحتاج إعلاما هادفا وآخر وزير إعلام فى تاريخ مصر هو ما أعينه لأننا لن نحتاج إلى وزير ليكون مهمة الإعلام ملكا للمجتمع. 

وقال إن البرلمان الحالى من المؤكد أنه أفضل كثيرا من كل برلمانات قبل الثورة وأقل كثيرا جدا من أن يكون برلمانا معبرا عن الثورة، وتابع: لو الدستور عمل دولة برلمانية يبقى غرقنا فى ديكتاتورية جديدة ومصلحة مصر أن يكون النظام رئاسيا مع تقليص صلاحيات والأفضل لمصر ألا يكون من نفس لون السياسى للبرلمان.


وتابع: أنا مع مجانية التعليم وتشكيل طبقة وسطى قوية وإذا تم إلغاء مجانية التعليم حكمنا على ابن الفقير بألا يتعلم ومجانيته شرط وسيرتقى تعليم الدولة بحيث يذهب له النابغون وليس هناك شرط بالتعليم المجانى سوى النجاح فى كليته ومن لا ينجح هو من لا يستحق إنفاق المجتمع عليه.

----------


## اليمامة

*وكيل المخابرات الأسبق حسام خير الله المرشح الرسمي الرابع عن حزب السلام*
*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 22 مارس 2012 - 8:03 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*



*تقدم اللواء أحمد حسام كمال حامد خير الله، وكيل جهاز المخابرات الأسبق، إلى مقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، مساء اليوم الخميس، لتقديم أوراق ترشحه للرئاسة رسميًا عن حزب السلام الاجتماعي.*وقال خير الله، إنه جاء اليوم ليقدم خطابًا من حزب السلام الاجتماعي، يفيد بأنه مرشح عن الحزب لخوض انتخابات الرئاسة، مؤكدًا أن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، تلقت منه الأوراق والمستندات المطلوبة، وتم قيده كرابع مرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية.وكان خير الله، يواجه صعوبات كبيرة في تخطي حاجز الـ30 ألف توكيل شعبي للرئاسة من 15 محافظة على الأقل، فلجأ للاختيار الثالث وهو ترشيح حزب له عضو على الأقل في البرلمان؛ حيث يشترط للترشح الحصول على 30 ألف توكيل شعبي أو 30 توقيعًا من النواب، أو الترشح عن حزب.

----------


## اليمامة

*صباحي قال: إذا أخذنا من الإسلام العدل ومن المسيحية المحبة سنبني نهضة كبرى تليق بمصر*

*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 22 مارس 2012 - 9:09 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أجرى حمدين صباحي، المرشح المحتمل لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، زيارة إلى مقر حملة دعم خالد علي، منافسه الرئاسي المحتمل، لتقديم التحية لأعضائها والمتطوعين فيها.*جاءت الزيارة بعد لقاء صباحي مع قيادات حزب العدل، أكد فيه أن الثورة نجحت في قطع رأس النظام السابق، وهدف الفترة الحالية استبدال رأس النظام المقطوعة برأس نظام من الثورة، لتحقق أهدافها وتقضي على ما تبقى من جسد النظام.‎وشدد على ضرورة تبني تشريع، يتيح للشباب شغل نصف مقاعد المجالس المحلية المنتخبة؛ لأنهم أساس المستقبل، ولأن إصلاح المحليات وتطهيرها وقيامها بدورها أساس أي إصلاح.‎وأوضح صباحي أن برنامجه، يرتكز على ثلاثة محاور رئيسية، هي نفسها الأهداف الثلاثة التي قامت من أجلها ثورة 25 يناير، وهي حرية يحققها نظام ديمقراطي لدولة مدنية، وعدالة اجتماعية تحققها التنمية الشاملة، وكرامة إنسانية يحميها استقلال قرار مصر الوطني.وأضاف أن أساس أي مشروع للنهضة في مصر، لابد أن يكون مبنيًا على أساس تكافؤ الفرص وعدم التمييز بين المصريين، وقال: "إذا أخذنا من الإسلام العدل ومن المسيحية المحبة سنبني نهضة كبرى تليق بمصر".

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *حمدين صباحى بجامعة المنصورة: عندما أكون رئيسًا سأدخل حربا لا هوادة فيها ضد الفقر.. سأشكل مجلسًا رئاسيا فى كل الأحول لأننى مع القيادة الجماعية.. ولو الدستور عمل دولة برلمانية يبقى غرقنا فى ديكتاتورية*
> 
> الخميس، 22 مارس 2012 - 17:32
> 
> حمدين صباحى
>  أكد حمدين صباحى "المرشح المحتمل لرئيس الجمهورية" أن مشروعه الأساسى تأسيس جمهورية 25 يناير، وذلك بعد قطع رأس النظام، وأن انتخابات الرئاسة هى مهمة ثورية على الجميع اختيار رئيس مخلص يكمل مهام الثورة ويطهر مصر من جسم سلطة الفساد، التى تم قطع رأسها وإذا جاء رئيس يشبه النظام القديم سيكون رأس على جسم جاهز.
> فمصر تكمل ثورتها برئيس ثورى وحضوركم فى الانتخابات هى الحماية الكبرى لأن تؤتوا برئيس برنامجه عيش حرية وعدالة اجتماعية كرامة إنسانية، ونستطيع أن نكون دولة كبرى ولم يعد يليق بمصر أن نعيش فى دولة نامية. 
> 
> جاء ذلك خلال مؤتمر المؤتمر الذى حضره حمدين صباحى بجامعة المنصورة، بحضور الآلاف من الطلاب فى مدرج محمد حافظ بكلية الطب. 
> ...


يا حمدين يا صباحي
سأنتخبك حاكما لمحافظة كفر الشيخ  في حالة واحدة
لو أعترفت أن البكباشي ناصر
هو واكس وناكس مصر الأول
وماله يا خويا الرئيس الشرفي
هو أنت أجدع من إسرائيل
ولا أجدع من الهند
ولا أجدع من بريطانيا الملكية
ولا أجدع من اليابان
يا راجل أنت يدوبك تنفع  حاكم 
لمحافظة كفر الشيخ




.....وعجبي!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *وكيل المخابرات الأسبق حسام خير الله المرشح الرسمي الرابع عن حزب السلام*
> 
> 
> *آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 22 مارس 2012 - 8:03 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تقدم اللواء أحمد حسام كمال حامد خير الله، وكيل جهاز المخابرات الأسبق، إلى مقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، مساء اليوم الخميس، لتقديم أوراق ترشحه للرئاسة رسميًا عن حزب السلام الاجتماعي.*وقال خير الله، إنه جاء اليوم ليقدم خطابًا من حزب السلام الاجتماعي، يفيد بأنه مرشح عن الحزب لخوض انتخابات الرئاسة، مؤكدًا أن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، تلقت منه الأوراق والمستندات المطلوبة، وتم قيده كرابع مرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية.وكان خير الله، يواجه صعوبات كبيرة في تخطي حاجز الـ30 ألف توكيل شعبي للرئاسة من 15 محافظة على الأقل، فلجأ للاختيار الثالث وهو ترشيح حزب له عضو على الأقل في البرلمان؛ حيث يشترط للترشح الحصول على 30 ألف توكيل شعبي أو 30 توقيعًا من النواب، أو الترشح عن حزب.


 شبعنا من حكم العسكر لمدة ٦٠ عاما كبيسة
يا راجل الذي لا يستطيع جمع ٣٠ ألف مؤيد
لا يصلح لرئاسة مصر


.....وعجبي!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح: أنا مرشح الخدمة الوطنية*
> 
> 
> *آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 22 مارس 2012 - 1:30 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
> 
> 
> 
> *هو عضو سابق بمكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان**وهو قبلها أحد مؤسسى الجماعة الإسلامية**وهو ابن لجيل من أقوى أجيال الحركة الطلابية فى مصر**وهو بلا منازع رجل الإغاثة والطوارئ باتحاد الأطباء العرب.**تشكل وجدانه سلفيا فى مساجد الجمعية الشرعية، لكنه نشأ على* *خطب عبدالناصر وخرج فى المظاهرات بعد النكسة خوفا من رحيل «الزعيم المخلص»**.** لكن خرج هو من جماعته ــ بعد أكثر من ثلاثين عاما ــ على وقع ثورة وانتخابات رئاسية تبدو الأهم منذ أن عرفت مصر الجمهورية.**عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح ثالث مرشح للرئاسة،*





عذرا  لقد رسبت في الإمتحان  
ولا يوجد ملحق

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل



 

للأسف  كنت أود أن تكون  أول رئيس مدني مصري
ولكنك رسبت في التاريخ السياسي الحديث




....وأاسفاه!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هشام البسطويسى






كنت سأعطيك صوتي ولكنني
وجدتك للأسف مدخنا

----------


## اليمامة

*نادر بكار رفض تأكيد أو نفي الدفع بترشيح الشاطر.. وأبدى ثقته في أنه سيحسم الانتخابات بسهولة*


عزب مصطفى ونادر بكار
*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 22 مارس 2012 - 10:25 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
من هو نادر بكار ؟

*نادر محمود عبد السلام بكار هو المتحدث الرسمي باسمحزب النور، مسلم سني مصر من مواليد الإسكندرية، حاصل على بكالوريس تجارة (إنجليزي) 2005 من جامعة الإسكندرية. يعمل مديراً تنفيذياُ لشركة تريند، كما يعمل عضواً للهيئة العليا حزب النور، أميناً للجنة الثقافية في الحزب، أشتهر من خلال الحملة الانتخابية انتخابات مجلس الشعب المصري 2011-2012 وخروجه للإعلام المحلي والدولي لإعلان البرنامج الانتخابي لـحزب النور، حيث يمتاز بحس إعلامي مميز، في إدارة الحوارات واللقاءات التلفزيونية، كما يتميز بقلم إعلامي وأدبي، من خلال كتاباته الصحفية في اليوم السابع (جريدة) وجريدة النور التابعة للحزب، ومن خلال مدونته الشخصية، وصفحاته الإجتماعية على فيس⁬بوك وتويتر**رفض نادر بكار، المتحدث الرسمي بحزب النور، تأكيد أو نفي وجد مساعٍ مشتركة بين الحزب والدعوة السلفية وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة لترشيح المهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب مرشد الإخوان في انتخابات الرئاسة.* لكن بكار، الذي كان يتحدث في مداخلة تليفونية مع برنامج بلدنا بالمصري على قناة  أون تي في، أكد أن نزول خيرت الشاطر لحلبة السباق في الانتخابات الرئاسية سيؤثر عليها وسيدفع إلي حسمها لصالحه. وـوضح بكار أن إدارة الدعوة السلفية لن تخرج بقرار منفرد عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والجمعية الشرعية وجمعية السنة المحمدية بالإضافة إلى مؤسسة الأزهر الشريف عند اختيار المرشح الرئاسي فى الانتخابات المقبلة، مشيرا إلى أنه تم عقد اجتماع تشاوري للهيئة العليا لحزب النور والهيئة البرلمانية لحزب النور ومجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية لبحث موضوع الانتخابات الرئاسية. من جانبه اعتبر النائب عزب مصطفى، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة أن إعلان الإخوان المسلمين قبل عام مضى، أنهم لن يرشحوا أحدا من قياداتهم في انتخابات الرئاسة ارتبط بعدة ظروف، منها سعيهم لإقناع أحد الشخصيات المشهود لها بالكفاءة وهو ما فضل حتى الآن، بالإضافة لتغير الظروف المحيطة، مؤكدا أن مجلس شورى الإخوان سيحسم مرشح الجماعة للرئاسة خلال الفترة القادمة بالتشاور مع الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة. وقال عزب :"نحن في حزب الحرية والعدالة متمسكون حتى الآن بالقرارات التي اتخذت بألا يكون لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين مرشحا ولكن لا ننكر أن هناك عددا من الأعضاء يطالبون من الجماعة الدخول إلى حلبة الترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية". وحول تعامل جماعة الاخوان المسلمين مع اختيارات شبابها لمرشح بعينه أوضح عزب أن الجماعة لا تنقسم لشباب وشيوخ ولكن لها قواعد محددة ويتم عرض الموضوعات على هيئة شورى الجماعة وبالتالي يتم الالتزام بقرارها. وأشار عزب إلى أن الاجتماع الذي تم في الأسبوع الماضي لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين لم يستقر على شخص بعينه ليكون مرشحا رئاسيا يتم دعمه مضيفا أنه "تم الاستقرار على عدد من المرشحين يمكن الاختيار من بينهم وفقا لقواعد حزب الحرية والعدالة إلا أن الإعلان عن المرشح الذي سيتم اختياره سيكون عند غلق باب الترشيح حتى نتبين الخريطة النهائية للمرشحين.

----------


## اليمامة

*لم يتسن حتى الآن تأكيد أو نفي الخبر من سليمان نفسه*

هل يترشح نائب الرئيس المخلوع لأول انتخابات رئاسية بعد الثورة!؟

*مؤيدو عمر سليمان يعلنون موافقته على خوض انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية*
*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 22 مارس 2012 - 9:55 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أعلن مؤيدو اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق مساء اليوم الخميس أن سليمان وافق على ترشيح نفسه فى انتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة.*وذكرت الجبهة الثورية لترشيح عمر سليمان للرئاسة أنهم نجحوا في انتزاع موافقة السيد عمر سليمان على الترشح فى انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية القادمة بعد أن نقل مقربون منه موافقته على الترشيح بناء على رغبة الشارع المصرى.ونقل البيان عن صموئيل العشاى مؤسس الجبهة قوله "إن النائب السابق لرئيس الجمهورية كان يرفض بشدة، وأن المسألة لم تكن سهلة، ففى البداية وصلتنا عشرات الرسائل من قبل دوائر مقربة من السيد عمر سليمان أنه يرفض الترشح، ولكن بعد ضغط متواصل بداية من توثيق توكيلات باسمه إلى المناشدات فى وسائل الإعلام، وافق على الترشح للمنصب".وفيما لم يتسن حتى الآن تأكيد أو نفى النبأ من اللواء عمر سليمان بنفسه، أشار العشاى إلى أنه وجد الرأى العام المصرى ورجل الشارع يري فى سليمان المنقذ من حالة الانفلات على كافة المستويات والاصعدة، وأنه الوحيد القادر بحكم خبراته السابقة على ضبط مؤسسات الدولة التى أصابها ما وصفه بالانهيار الكامل.

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *لم يتسن حتى الآن تأكيد أو نفي الخبر من سليمان نفسه*
> 
> 
> 
> هل يترشح نائب الرئيس المخلوع لأول انتخابات رئاسية بعد الثورة!؟





أتمنى أن تكون هذه كذبة إبريل  
حاذري يا شعب مصر
أن تقع مرة أخري
في براثن حكم العسكر

ما فلح  قوم ولوا أمرهم للعسكر

----------


## R17E

حين وجد لص بالصدفة 
وجدنا الشعب هو المسروقات ..!!!

----------


## اليمامة

> حين وجد لص بالصدفة 
> وجدنا الشعب هو المسروقات ..!!!


ههههههه

المهم ألا ينتهى الأمر كما بدأ .. بالصدفة !

أو 

حتى تتضح الصدفة !!

----------


## اليمامة

> شبعنا من حكم العسكر لمدة 60 عاما كبيسة
> يا راجل الذي لا يستطيع جمع 30 ألف مؤيد
> لا يصلح لرئاسة مصر
> 
> 
> .....وعجبي!


فزورة :

ما هى أوجه الشبه بين كل رجال المخابرات ؟ ::

----------


## اليمامة

*صباحي: سأعيد العلاقات مع إيران وأقطع الغاز عن إسرائيل وأدعم الفلسطينيين*


*آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 23 مارس 2012 - 4:15 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*اعتبر حمدين صباحي- المرشح المحتمل لانتخابات الرئاسة، أن مصلحة مصر العليا تتحقق من خلال قيام تعاون بين أضلاع مثلث جغرافي (عربي تركي إيراني)، مضيفًا أنه سيعيد العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع إيران حال فوزه بالرئاسة.*وقال صباحي، في مؤتمر جماهيري بالمنصورة مساء أمس الخميس، إنه سيسعى في حال فوزه بالمنصب الرئاسي إلى إعادة مصر إلى مكانها القيادي بين دول العالم، وألا تخضع لأوامر الولايات المتحدة أو إسرائيل.وأضاف، أنه ليس مع اتفاقية كامب ديفيد، ولكنه لا يطالب بإلغائها حتى لا تدخل مصر في حرب مع إسرائيل، مؤكدًا أن حربه الأولى هي ضد الفقر والجهل في مصر. لكنه أشار إلى أنه في حال فوزه في الانتخابات الرئاسية فإنه سيقطع الغاز الطبيعي عن إسرائيل، وسيدعم المقاومة الفلسطينية وسيزود أبناء فلسطين باحتياجاتهم المختلفة عبر معبر رفح بدلاً من تهريبها عبر الأنفاق إلى غزة.وقال صباحي، إنه يجب عودة مصر إلى إفريقيا وتأمين حصتها من مياه نهر النيل. مضيفًا أنه يجب إعطاء أولوية في سياسات مصر لتنظيم مصالحها، انطلاقًا من السودان باعتبارها أقرب دولة لمصر عربيًا وإسلاميًا وإفريقيًا.ولفت صباحي إلى أن برنامجه الانتخابي ينطلق أيضًا من أهداف ثورة 25 يناير، وهي الحياة في حرية وتوفير العدالة الاجتماعية والحرص على الكرامة الإنسانية، موضحًا أن الحرية يحميها نظام ديمقراطي واستقلال ناجز للقضاء وصلاحيات كاملة للبرلمان، وتحجيم سلطات رئيس الجمهورية وصون الحريات الرئيسية لجميع المصريين، والحفاظ على نص المادة الثانية من دستور عام 1971 والتي تعبر عن هوية وثقافة المصريين.وتحدث عن العدالة الاجتماعية كمحور آخر لبرنامجه الانتخابي، موضحًا أنها تعتمد على التنمية الشاملة من خلال حقوق يجب أن يحصل عليها كل مواطن، وتشمل الحق في الغذاء والسكن والعلاج والتعليم، والعمل والأجر العادل والتأمين الشامل، والحياة في بيئة نظيفة، وكذلك الحق في ثروة مصر.

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

*أنصار "مبارك" يعلنون تأييدهم لعمر سليمان رئيساً للجمهورية*


اللواء عمر سليمان
انقسم أنصار الرئيس المخلوع محمد حسنى مبارك إلى جبهتين ما بين مؤيدى اللواء عمر سليمان رئيس جهاز المخابرات العامة ونائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق رئيساً للجمهورية واللواء أحمد شفيق رئيس الوزراء الأسبق الذى أعلن ترشيحه رسمياً فى الانتخابات الرئاسية، ولا يزال موقف اللواء عمر سليمان معلقاً بالرغم من إعلان مؤيديه ترشيحه لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية، وجمعهم للتوكيلات كورقة ضغط عليه لخوضه الانتخابات.

وفى السياق ذاته بدأ مؤيدو الرئيس المخلوع فى إنشاء عدة جروبات على الموقع الاجتماعى الشهير "فيس بوك" لتأييد نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، كما اتفق على عقد أول اجتماع غداً السبت بميدان روكسى بحضور الشيخ محمود عامر رئيس جمعية السنة المحمدية بدمنهور.

يذكر أن الشيخ محمود عامر أعلن تأييده للرئيس المخلوع خلال ندوة عقدها فى شهر رمضان الماضى بميدان مصطفى محمود، ورفض خلال الندوة محاكمته "مبارك" ووصفه بالبطل الحقيقى.

----------


## اليمامة

*بالفيديو.. الأشعل: الانتخابات لن تكون نزيهة فى ظل وجود المادة "28"*الجمعة، 23 مارس 2012 - 01:52



عبد الله الأشعل


قال الدكتور عبد الله الأشعل، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، ومساعد وزير الخارجية الأسبق، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ "اليوم السابع"، إن انتخابات الرئاسة لن تكون نزيهة فى ظل وجود المادة "28" ، بالإضافة إلى التزوير الذى يقوم به فلول النظام السابق، وبعض التيارات.

واعترض الأشعل على وجود المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيساً للجنة العليا للانتخابات، الذى كان معداً خصيصاً للإشراف على لجنة مبارك على حد قوله، إضافة إلى المستشار عبد المعز إبراهيم الذى تصدت له الجمعية العمومية لمحكمة الاستئناف.

وفى سياق مختلف قال عبد الله الأشعل إنه لا يجب أن يوجد نواب البرلمان داخل اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور، لأن مجلس الشعب يملك ثلاث صلاحيات تجاه هذه اللجنة، أولاً هو الذى ينتخب هذه اللجنة، ثانياً هو الذى يرشح أعضاءها، ثالثاً إقرار القواعد الانتخابية للاستفتاء العام على الدستور، مضيفاً، إن النائب لم ينتخب لكى يكون مشرعًا دستوريًا.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *صباحي: سأعيد العلاقات مع إيران وأقطع الغاز عن إسرائيل وأدعم الفلسطينيين*




مش غريبة  
على واحد من التلامذة المخلصين  للبكباشي ناصر
وإللي وكس ونكس مصر
وزرع شجرة الحنظل العسكرية في مصر

وإللي كان عاوز يرمي إسرائيل مصر
.....وعجبي!





يا حمدين كفاية عليك كرسي حاكم كفر الشيخ



.....وعجبي!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فزورة :
> 
> ما هى أوجه الشبه بين كل رجال المخابرات ؟




يملكون  شيئا واحدا لا يملكه الشعب المصري
ألا وهو 

طاقية الإخفاء







.....وعجبي!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *بالفيديو.. الأشعل: الانتخابات لن تكون نزيهة فى ظل وجود المادة "28"*
> 
> الجمعة، 23 مارس 2012 - 01:52
> 
> 
> 
> عبد الله الأشعل
> 
> 
> قال الدكتور عبد الله الأشعل، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، ومساعد وزير الخارجية الأسبق، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ "اليوم السابع"، إن انتخابات الرئاسة لن تكون نزيهة فى ظل وجود المادة "28" ، بالإضافة إلى التزوير الذى يقوم به فلول النظام السابق، وبعض التيارات.



 



لو رجاله بصحيح
تغيروا المادة 28
سيئة السمعة
بتاعت المجلس العسكري 
الفلولي
المباركي
زي ما تم تغيير
المادة 76 
سيئة السمعة
بتاعت المخلوع مبارك



.....وعجبي!

----------


## اليمامة

> يملكون  شيئا واحدا لا يملكه الشعب المصري
> ألا وهو 
> 
> طاقية الإخفاء
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بيلبسوا طاقية الإخفاء لقواعد قمعية وأمنية وسياسية طبعا يا دكتور 
وفجأة بيخلعوها وبنعرفهم
طيب ازاى بيرشحوا نفسهم واحنا مانعرفهمش خالص 
هما متوقعين ايه 


كمان فيه شبه بينهم 
ان كلهم شبه بعض ::

----------


## اليمامة

*المرشح المحتمل يجتمع بمنسقيه لاحتواء الخلافات ..وغموض حول عدد التوكيلات*
*زلزال بـ(حملة شفيق للرئاسة) بسبب صراع 3 أطراف على الانفراد بالمسئولية*

*آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 23 مارس 2012 - 11:40 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
*دخلت الحملة الانتخابية للمرشح المحتمل للرئاسة أحمد شفيق منعطفا حرجا، وتزايدت الخلافات بين أعضائها، رغبة فى انفراد كل طرف بالمسئولية وحده، بحسب عضو بالحملة، وهو ما دفع المرشح المحتمل إلى عقد لقاء مع المنسقين والمسئولين، مساء أمس الأول، فى محاولة لاحتواء الخلافات، خاصة بعد تذمر الصحفيين المتابعين له واتجاههم لاتخاذ قرار بمقاطعته.* وتفجرت الأزمة بسبب خلافات حادة بين المهندس محمود بركة، المسئول الإعلانى للحملة، وعدد آخر من المسئولين، بينهم يسرية رجب، مسئولة المكتب الاعلامى، ومحمود قطرى، اللذان عملا مع شفيق خلال توليه وزارة الطيران المدنى. وشهدت الحملة على مدى الأيام الماضية محاولات لاحتواء الخلافات، بعد أن وصل الأمر إلى تناقض التصريحات بين أطراف الحملة، وتم الإعلان عن تنظيم الجولات بشكل منفصل، وآخرها زيارة شفيق لمحافظة المنيا، والتى تم الاعلان عن إلغائها، ثم فوجئ منسق الحملة بالمحافظة بوجود شفيق فى المنيا، فضلا عن زيارة أخرى للمرشح المحتمل دون إبلاغ بركة بها. وتدار الحملة التى اتخذت أخيرا مقرا بأحد العقارات بالدقى، من خلال عدة أطراف، الأول عبر شركة «بركة جروب» المملوكة لمحمود بركة، والثانى من خلال يسرية رجب، أما الجهة الثالثة فهى اللجنة التنسيقية العامة لتأييد الفريق أحمد شفيق وتضم عددا من مؤيديه والعاملين السابقين معه، وكل جهة تقوم بمخاطبة الصحفيين بوصفها حملة المرشح المحتمل لانتخابات الرئاسة، رغم تناقض بياناتهم فى كثير من الأحيان. وشهدت الحملة حالة من الاضطراب فى الطريقة التى سيخوض بها مرشحهم الانتخابات الرئاسية، فعلى الرغم من فتح باب التقدم للترشح منذ أكثر من أسبوع، إلا أن شفيق لم يحدد الطريقة التى سيخوض بها الانتخابات خاصة فى ظل عدم وجود رقم محدد للتوكيلات التى تم جمعها من مؤيدة. وقال عضو بالحملة لـ«الشروق»: إن الخلل فى الهيكل التنظيمى للحملة هو سبب تأخر الإحصاء الدقيق للتوكيلات، مشيرا إلى أن عددا كبيرا من التوكيلات لم يصل بعد إلى مقر الحملة الرئيسى لإحصائه. وأكد المصدر أن الخلافات داخل الحملة «لا يمكن حلها إلا بتدخل شخصى من شفيق»، وأن طريقة العمل بين أعضاء الحملة فى الفترة الحالية «تفتقر إلى الود»، خاصة مع محاولة كل طرف الظهور والانفراد بالمسئولية. وفى الغربية، أعلن أشرف عبدالله، منسق الحملة بالمحافظة، التوقف عن عمل التوكيلات لوصول الحملة إلى الرقم المستهدف، وتوقفها عند 4553 توكيلا.

----------


## اليمامة

*المجلس الرئاسى خطأ.. أى رجل أعمال كان يقبل شراكة الأسرة الحاكمة يحصل على جميع الامتيازات**خالد على: (العسكرى) و(أمن الدولة) هما الطرف الثالث*

*آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 23 مارس 2012 - 11:40 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*اتهم خالد على، المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، المجلس العسكرى وجهاز أمن الدولة المنحل بأنهما الطرف الثالث الذى يقف وراء كل مصائب الفترة الانتقالية، مؤكدا استحالة أن تصل مصر إلى الديمقراطية طالما بقيت تحت الحكم العسكرى.*وتعهد خلال مؤتمر عقده بجامعة بنها، مساء أمس الأول، تحت رعاية أسرة مصر الثورة بكلية الطب البيطرى، بأنه فى حال وصوله للرئاسية سيأمر بتشكيل لجان قضائية للتحقيق مع العسكريين والمدنيين فى كل الجرائم التى شهدتها مصر فى الفترة الأخيرة بدءا من ماسبيرو ومحمد محمود وبورسعيد وغيرها، مضيفا: «لن يفلت أحد من الحساب ولا أحد فوق القانون».وأبدى المرشح المحتمل رفضه القاطع لفكرة المجلس الرئاسى، واعتبرها «خطأ سياسى»، والأمر نفسه بالنسبة لمقترح الرئيس التوافقى، مؤكدا ضرورة استمرار التنافس وتنوع الخطاب السياسى لإنجاح العملية الانتخابية، وإتاحة الفرصة أما المصريين للاختيار بشكل جيد، مضيفا: «التوحد يمكن أن يتم فى جولة الإعادة فقط وليس قبلها».وأوضح أنه فى ظل النظام السابق كان 5% من رجال الأعمال يحصلون على 85% من إجمالى القروض، ومن كان يقبل بأن يكون شريكا للأسرة الحاكمة يحصل على جميع الامتيازات، ومن يرفض يتعرض للقهر والتشهير والتنكيل، مشددا على أهمية تحقيق العدالة الضريبية فى ظل 29 نوعا من الضرائب تفرض على المصريين.وأكد خالد أهمية إعداد خطة استراتيجية للنهوض بالاقتصاد، مضيفا: «وقعنا اتفاقية مع أمريكا حتى نظل تابعين لها، ونريد الآن أن نتخلص من تلك التبعية لتحقيق الاستقرار السياسى لمصر»، فيما دعا إلى إسقاط ديون الفلاحين ببنوك التنمية واستصلاح مساحات فى الصحراء لمواجهة تضاؤل الرقعة الزراعية، وتوفير الدعم الحقيقى للمزارعين والصيادين وكل أصحاب الحرف البسيطة.

----------


## اليمامة

*موسى: أول قراراتي إنشاء مجلس قومي لرعاية المعاقين ومصابي وأسر شهداء الثورة*

*آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 23 مارس 2012 - 11:44 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أكد عمرو موسى، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية أن: "إنشاء مجلس قومي لرعاية حقوق المعاقين ومصابي الثورة وأسر الشهداء، سيكون من أولى القرارات التي سيسعى لاستصدرها في حال فوزه في الانتخابات الرئاسية".*وقال موسى في تصريح له، عقب لقائه مع ممثلين لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة، إنه التقى بذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ليستمع إلى معاناتهم ومطالبهم، خاصة أنهم يمثلون 10% من مجتمعنا، ولا يحصلون على أدنى حقوقهم القانونية والإنسانية.وأشار إلى أن مطالب ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة، هي من ركائز برنامجه الانتخابي، مشددا على أنه لابد من سن قوانين صارمة ضد أي ظلم أو تمييز ضدهم، وأنه لا خير في أمة تتخلى عن ضعفائها وتظلم من خدموها.وأضاف موسى: "عندما يُرصف طريق في مصر أو يُبنى مبنى جديد، وأرى أنه لم يُهيأ لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة، أحس أن روح الثورة لم تصل بعد إلى المدى المطلوب من العدالة والمساواة لكل المصريين في كل المجالات".

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*

تعال قول رأيك بكل صراحة في المترشحين للرئاسة*

كأنك في زيارة لعيادة الطبيب النفساني الشهير
أحمد عكاشة



خد راحتك ونام على الشازلونج المريح

وقول كل اللي نفسك تقوله في كل مرشح
محتمل لرئاسة مصر











عفوا ممنوع التدخين أثناء الجلسات





.....وعجبي!

----------


## الغريب41عام

*اقول ان احمد شفيق الاقرب الى عقلى حاليا ان لم يتواجد من هو افضل منه

اما  باقى المرشحين

اختيارى يعتبر رأياً فيهم*

----------


## اليمامة

*العوا: لن أبيع أصوات المواطنين الذين يريدونني رئيسا لأكون نائب الرئيس*

*آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 23 مارس 2012 - 3:00 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
*قال الدكتور محمد سليم العوا، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية: "إن فكرة التحالفات بين المرشحين التي ظهرت مؤخرا تخالف مبادئه".* مؤكدا: "أنه لن يبيع أصوات المواطنين ممن أعطوا له صوتهم ليكون رئيسا لكي يحصل على منصب نائب الرئيس"، مضيفا: "أنه إن لم يفلح في الانتخابات الرئاسية فلن يفرض نفسه على الشعب المصري، لكنه لن يتوانى عن تنفيذ برنامجه السياسي". جاء ذلك خلال لقاء الدكتور محمد سليم العوا بأعضاء فريق الهوكي بنادي الشرقية الرياضي، وهم أبطال أفريقيا أصحاب الانجاز العالمي والذي سجل بموسوعة جينيس العالمية، حيث حصل الفريق على البطولة الأفريقية للهوكي 20 مرة وكانت آخر بطولة بعد الثورة وهى من أصعب البطولات التي فاز بها. وأكد العوا: "أن فكرة التحالف بين المجلس العسكري والإخوان المسلمين غير موجودة والدليل على هذا ترشح منصور حسن في آخر لحظة وأيضا انتهاء فكرة الرئيس التوافقي". وأشار العوا خلال لقائه الفريق الليلة الماضية إلى: "أنه طالما سمع عن فريق نادي الشرقية الذي حاز على العديد من البطولات الأفريقية وكان يتخيل أن هذا الفريق مقدم له الأدوات التي يستطيع أن ينجح بها". وانخرط العوا مع اللاعبين في حديث عن الساحة السياسية، وردا على سؤال حول الاتفاقيات والتحالفات التي ظهرت بين المرشحين، أوضح العوا: "أن هذه التحالفات تهدف إلى تجنب تفتيت الأصوات حيث يتم الاتفاق على أن يكون أحد المرشحين الرئيس والآخر نائبا، ملمحا إلى أن هذه الفكرة مخالفة لمبادئه".

----------


## اليمامة

*حملة شفيق: لا خلافات بيننا .. المهام محددة .. ومنشغلون بالتوكيلات*

*آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 23 مارس 2012 - 3:01 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
*صرحت حملة أحمد شفيق، المرشح المحتمل لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، أن ما نشرته بعض الصحف اليوم الجمعة، عن وجود خلافات بين أطراف داخلها، هو أمر لا صحة له ولا أساس يستند إليه، وأن ما نُشر حول وجود ( زلزال في الحملة ) يناقض حقيقة تعاون كل الأطراف داخلها؛ سواء بين مختلف أذرعها الإعلامية والسياسية والتنظيمية والشعبية، أو فيما بين العاملين الرسميين بالحملة والمتطوعين المتحمسين لها.* وأكدت، أن إدارة الحملة، تخضع وفق أساليب معروفة لمرشحها ذاته، وهو الفريق أحمد شفيق، ومن ثم تتوزع المهام المحددة بين مسؤولين مختلفين عن جوانب عديدة في الحملة، وفقًا للأهداف المحددة، وتقوم كل أجنحة الحملة الآن، بالتركيز على عملية جمع التوكيلات من المواطنين، وأشارت إلى أنه لدى لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية إحصاء كامل بها؛ من خلال آليات الشهر العقاري، بخلاف الوثائق الورقية الموجودة  والمحفوظة بعناية لدى الحملة.  وأضافت إدارة الحملة: "إننا نقدر اهتمام الصحافة بما يدور في كواليسها، وهو ما لا يُقارن بأي اهتمام مماثل، تقوم به الصحافة تجاه حملات المرشحين الآخرين؛ حيث تكتفي بمتابعه أخبار المرشحين فقط، ولا تهتم بما يدور في حملاتهم"، ونبهت الحملة إلى أنه إذا كانت تستبعد سوء النية من هذا الأسلوب، وتفترض أنه ناتج عن عدم الدقة، فإنها تدعو كافة الصحف ومختلف وسائل الإعلام إلى متابعه أخبار المرشح، الدكتور أحمد شفيق، من خلال موقعه الإلكتروني، الذي سيكون متاحًا صباح يوم الأحد .. بخلاف آليات الاتصال المباشر مع المسؤولين المختصين عنها.

----------


## اليمامة

*100 ألف تأييد لأبو إسماعيل وتقديم الأوراق رسميا خلال يومين*

*آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 23 مارس 2012 - 8:05 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أعلن منسق حملة ترشيح الدكتور حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل لرئاسة الجمهورية، اليوم الجمعة، حصول المرشح المحتمل على أكثر من مائة ألف نموذج تأييد موقع من المواطنين المؤيدين له من مختلف محافظات الجمهورية.*وكان مسئول بالحملة قد أعلن عن تنظيم سلاسل بشرية من مقر حملته بالدقي وحتى مقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة بشارع العروبة بمصر الجديدة، وذلك أثناء ذهابه لتقديم أوراق ترشحه رسميا ونماذج التأييد التي حصل عليها من المواطنين، إلا أن مدير حملته أفاد بأنه من المرجح إلغاء تنظيم هذه السلاسل البشرية لدواع أمنية، سومن المنتظر أن يتقدم المرشح المحتمل أو مندوب عنه بأوراق ترشح أبو إسماعيل خلال النصف الأول من هذا الأسبوع.

----------


## اليمامة

*أول مرشح مستقل يتخلى عن لقب المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية**عمرو موسى يتقدم للجنة الانتخابات بـ50 ألف تأييد كأول مرشح رئاسي مستقل*

*آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 23 مارس 2012 - 8:41 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

وصلإلى مقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة بمصر الجديدة *السيد عمرو موسى المرشح للرئاسة المصرية، وذلك لتقديم أوراق اعتماده رسميا كمرشح للانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة، المزمع إجراؤها يومي 23و24 مايو المقبل، بعد حصوله على أكثر من 50 ألف نموذج تأييد من محافظات الجمهورية، والتي تقدم بها المواطنون المؤيدون لموسى إلى مقار الشهر العقاري من أجل دعمه رئيسا لمصر.* وبهذا يعد موسى هو أول المرشحين المستقلين يتقدم رسميا بنماذج التأييد إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، فيما أعلن بعض المرشحين المستقلين عن حصولهم على عدد يفوق العدد المطلوب من نماذج التأييد ومنهم المرشح المحتمل الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح والفريق أحمد شفيق، فيما حصل الدكتور حازم صلاح على أكثر من مائة ألف تأييد.تجدر الإشارة إلى أن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية كانت قد اعتمدت الأسبوع الماضي أربعة مرشحين للرئاسة بصفتهم مرشحين رئاسيين من قبل أحزاب سياسية ممثلة بمجلس الشعب بحد أدنى نائب واحد، وهم كل من النائب أبو العز الحريري، مرشحا عن حزب التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكي، والدكتور محمد فوزي عن حزب الجيل الديمقراطي، والمرشح أحمد محمد عوض علي، عن حزب مصر القومي، والفريق حسام خير الله عن حزب السلام الاجتماعي.

----------


## اليمامة

يبدو أن الصراع الحقيقى لم يبدأ بعد ..اليكم موجز بسيط عن المستجدات ..

الفارق فى التوكيلات بين ابو اسماعيل واى مرشح آخر كبير فعلا 




> الأهرام: توكيلات أبو إسماعيل تخطت الـ 100 ألف.. وأقرب منافس له بعيد عنه بأكثر من 60 ألف توكيل
> 
> يذكر أننا قد نشرنا لكم مساء أمس التوكيلات مرشحي رئاسي بالتفصيل
> توكيلات مرشحي الرئاسة بالشهر العقاري حتى يوم الأربعاء 21 مارس بالأرقام : 
> حازم أبو إسماعيل 103 ألف توكيل 
> عمرو موسى 40 الف توكيل 
> أحمد شفيق 35 الف توكيل
>  ابو الفتوح 34 الف توكيل
>  حمدين صباحي 23 الف توكيل
> ...



وهو طبعا خبر ليس بمستغرب ..كان من الواضح ان حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل له جماهيرية فائقة عند جموع الشعب المصرى ..
*فحازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل يتصدر نتيجة 90% على الأقل من الإستفتاءات الخاصة بمرشحي الرئاسة على المواقع الإلكترونية وصفحات الفيسبوك بما فيها الصفحات الشبابية الثورية مثل صفحة ( كلنا خالد سعيد ) وصفحة ( مصر بوك ) وصفحة ( 25 يناير يوم التغير ) وغيرها من الصفحات
*
*على الرغم من حملات الهجوم القاسية ضده والتي منها ماهو نقد بناء وصحيح  يجب الإستفادة منه ومنها ما يأتي بغرض التشويه وتصيد الأخطاء التي لا يخلو منها أدمي على وجه البسيطة 

**لكن المقلق في هذا الخبر أن مرشح ثوري مثل حمدين صباحي لم يستطع حتى الأن إكمال النصاب بينما مرشحين مثل أحمد شفيق وعمرو موسى أكملوه 

ويهم الكثير من الناس أن هؤلاء الثلاثة ( حازم صلاح و عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح وحمدين صباحي ) يكونوا متواجدين في السباق حتى يضمنوا وصول شخص منتمي للثورة الي كرسي الرئاسة .. 

*بالنسبة للمرشحين عمرو موسي واحمد شفيق فأقلقني فعلا حصولهم علي المركز الثاني والثالث  من حيث عدد التوكيلات 

وخاصة من بعد ما عرفنا بدخول عمر سليمان مجددا  لسباق الترشح  بعد تراجعه و هناك خبر نشر اليوم عن حصوله علي  70 الف توكيل مما يغير من الترتيب السابق ليصبح الثلاث مراكز التالية بعد حازم صلاح من النظام السابق   



و مع ذلك اتوقع وعي الشعب المصري وان  ترتيبهم في الانتخابات سيتراجع  كثيرا عن هذا المركز  
*​
*

----------


## اليمامة

وهذا الخبر مجددا من الوفد يؤكد دخول سليمان ..والغريب ليس دخوله ..وانما تصريحاته اللذيذة جدا 




> *        عمر سليمان: حصلت على 70 ألف توكيل* 
>   
> عمر سليمان
>          				 															الشرقية - هيثم محمد:									منذ 8 ساعة 55 دقيقة 		
> 
> 	تأكيدا لما تم نشره فى جريد الوفد، أكد اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق فى تصريح خاص لـ "بوابة الوفد" أنه  قرر خوض انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية  وأنه حصل بالفعل على 70 ألف توكيل لدعم خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية. 	مؤكدا أن الترشيح من الشعب وليس من البرلمان حتى لايحمل مجلس الشعب والشورى أخطاء رئيس الدولة وسوف يكون برنامجى الانتخابى القضاء على البطالة وسوف يكون تشكيل  الحكومة من شباب الثورة الذين ظلموا أنفسهم من عدم تشكيل مجلس لقيادة   الثورة التى قامت من أجل القضاء على الفساد فى مصر والتى رفضت الفساد فى مصر والتوريث وسوف يعاد تقسيم الأراضي وتوزيعها على الشباب.
> 	وأكد مقربون من عمر سليمان موافقته على الترشح جاءت بناء على رغبة الشارع المصرى، وأنه سوف يعلن ذلك فى مؤتمر رسمي.

----------


## اليمامة

فوجئت من ناحية أخرى أن عمرو موسى له شعبية كاسحة فى مصر
لدرجة ان هناك اناس يرونه هو الرجل المناسب فى المكان المناسب 
وناس مقربين !!
أصدقاء وأقارب

الصورة العامة عنه انه رجل وسطى معتدل لن يبالغ فى الدين ولا السرقة !

هو عمرو موسى مش فلول برضو ؟

----------


## اليمامة

*بالصور.. ربع ساعة تمنح موسى لقب (أول مرشح رسمي بالتوكيلات الشعبية)*
*آخر تحديث يوم السبت 24 مارس 2012 - 2:41 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة*




*دقائق قليلة حولت عمرو موسى، من مرشح محتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية إلى المرشح الخامس رسميا، ليصبح أول مرشح مستقل يتقدم للجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية من بوابة التوكيلات الشعبية، بعد أن وصل إلى مقر اللجنة بمصر الجديدة قبل إغلاق باب تلقي أوراق الترشيح بأقل من ربع ساعة!*موسى وصل إلى مقر اللجنة الساعة 8 و45 دقيقة مساء أمس الجمعة، وسط عدد كبير من أنصاره، الذين حملوا أعلام مصر ولافتة كبيرة تحمل اسمه وصورته، بتوقيع "حملة طلاب الجامعات لدعم ترشيح عمرو موسى رئيسا للجمهورية" وسط إطلاق مكثف للألعاب النارية والأوراق الملونة، برفقة عدد من الصناديق تحمل 45 ألف توكيل شعبي، من 26 محافظة من أصل 27، حصل عليها خلال الأسبوع الأول للتوكيلات.وفور وصوله، طلب من أنصاره وقف أي مظاهر للاحتفال، حدادا على البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية الراحل، مؤكدا في تصريحاته للصحفيين أنه أنهى جميع إجراءات ترشحه منذ أسبوع، وكان ينوي تقديم أوراقه في النصف الأول من الأسبوع الماضي، لكنه قرر تأجيله بعد وفاة البابا.وعقب خروجه من مقر اللجنة العليا، أشاد بمتطوعي الحملة في كافة أنحاء مصر وقدم شكره "لكل من كلف نفسه عناء الذهاب لمكاتب الشهر العقاري ووقف في طابور لمدة طويلة من أجل تحرير توكيل التأييد"، مضيفا: "هذا ليس بغريب علي الشعب المصري العظيم الذي يصر علي تقرير مصير العملية الديمقراطية والتغيير بيده وذلك عن طريق معركة انتخابات رئاسة نزيهة يتمناها الشعب وينتظرها لكي يأتي أول رئيس منتخب بعد ثورة مجيدة أبهرت العالم كله ولكي يستكمل الشعب باقي استحقاقاته الديمقراطية ببدء الجمهورية المصرية الثانية بنهاية يونيو من هذا العام".وتعهد بأن تكون هذه التوكيلات بمثابة التزام منه بحفظ كرامة الوطن والمواطن وتوفير حياه كريمة للمصريين وإعادة هيبة مصر ودورها الريادي مرة أخري والعمل بكل إخلاص لهذا الوطن، مضيفا "لن يغمض لنا جفناً حتى نطهره من الفساد ونحقق فيه العدالة الاجتماعية التي نربو إليها جميعاً".كما أكد موسي أن ثروة مصر الكبرى التي لن تنفذ هي في شعبها الجسور الذي أبي الظلم وثار عليه، وأنه يري تقدم مصر ورفعتها في قوتها البشرية، معلنا أن برنامجه الانتخابي التفصيلي سيصدر في أقرب فترة ممكنة، وأن أول قراراته حال انتخابه رئيسا سيكون إلغاء قانون الطوارئ، الذي كان إنه يجعله مهموما منذ فترة طويلة.المستشار حاتم بجاتو، أمين اللجنة العليا، أكد أن اللجنة ستفرز التوكيلات وتراجع ملف موسى صباح غد السبت، لتعتمده رسميا مرشحا لرئاسة الجمهورية.موسى بتقديمه أوراقه رسميا سبق منافسيه الأبرز الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح والشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل والفريق أحمد شفيق، الذين تمكنوا من جمع التوكيلات المطلوبة، وينتظر أن يتقدموا بأوراقهم رسمية اليوم السبت أو غدا الأحد.

----------


## اليمامة

طالب الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى، رئيس الاتحاد العالمى لعلماء المسلمين، الجالية المصرية فى قطر، وجميع أبناء الشعب المصرى، بالتصويت للمرشح الذى يدعو إلى الإسلام الحقيقى، دون نفاق أو رياء.وقال «القرضاوى»، أثناء خطبة الجمعة فى الدوحة، أمس: «يا شعب مصر، إذا رأيتم مرشحاً لرئاسة الجمهورية، من غير الإسلاميين، لديه القدرة والصلاح فانتخبوه، ويجب عليكم أن تبحثوا عن المرشح القوى الأمين، الذى لديه العلم والخبرة والتجارب، المؤدى لفروضه وواجباته وحامى الأعراض».وأضاف: «إن الانتخاب يعتبر شهادة بصلاح شخص، للقيام بمهام رئاسة بلد عظيم مثل مصر، ولا بد أن تكون هذه الشهادة لترشيح الأفضل»، واستشهد بقوله تعالى «وأشهدوا ذوى عدل منكم وأقيموا الشهادة لله». وحث «القرضاوى»، الشعب المصرى، على التأكد من حقيقة المرشح الإسلامى قبل اختياره، وطالب بضرورة معرفة هذا المرشح بشكل جيد، للتأكد من أنه إسلامى حقيقى، ولا يحاول الوصول إلى الرئاسة تحت ستار الإسلام.وتابع: «قال لى بعض المصريين فى قطر، إن الإسلاميين استحوذوا على مجلسى الشعب والشورى، فهل تريدون أن تستحوذوا كذلك على الرئاسة»، وهنا أرد عليه بأن الشعب المصرى يحب الإسلاميين.كان «القرضاوى» قد قال خلال تصريحات صحفية سابقة، إن عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح هو أفضل المرشحين المحتملين لرئاسة مصر، لكنه لم يذكر اسم مرشح بعينه أثناء خطبة أمس.

----------


## اليمامة

ياترى كل دا علشان الانتقال الديمقراطى واللا معاهدة السلام ..الحكاية واضحة !

كشف مسؤول أمريكى بارز، أمس، أن وزيرة الخارجية، هيلارى كلينتون، تعتزم إصدار تنازل لاستئناف توصيل مساعدات عسكرية لمصر بقيمة 1.3 مليار دولار، لدواعى الأمن القومى، وأكد أن الوزيرة ستدلى بشهادة أمام الكونجرس، خلال ساعات، تفيد بأن مصر تفى بالتزاماتها وفقاً لمعاهدة السلام التى وقعتها مع إسرائيل. وأضاف المسؤول الأمريكى أن «كلينتون» ستعلن التخلى عن الشروط التشريعية المتصلة بالانتقال الديمقراطى فى مصر، ما يسمح باستمرار تدفق التمويل العسكرى إليها، واستطرد: «هذا لا يعنى تخلى الإدارة الأمريكية عن متابعة انتقال السلطة فى مصر».فى المقابل، أعرب رئيس اللجنة الفرعية للمساعدات الخارجية بمجلس الشيوخ، السيناتور باتريك ليهى، عن خيبة أمله إزاء هذا القرار، وقال: «التنازل عن الشروط سيبعث برسالة متناقضة، وينبغى على الجيش المصرى الدفاع عن الحريات الأساسية وسيادة القانون، وليس مضايقة وإلقاء القبض على الذين يعملون من أجل الحرية»، ودعا «كلينتون» «للحد من المساعدات العسكرية لمصر إذا حادت عن مسار الديمقراطية».من جانبها، قالت هيلارى كلينتون إن قادة مصر وإسرائيل تعهدوا لها بالحفاظ على معاهدة السلام، فمن مصلحتهما الإبقاء عليها، وأضافت، فى حديث لمجلة «إيكونوميست» البريطانية، أن مصر أجرت انتخابات نزيهة، وهو ما لم يكن أحد يتخيله قبل عام من الآن. [/td]
[/tr]
[/table]

----------


## اليمامة

*«ماضى»: التوافق حول «الدستور» أهم 100 مرة من التوافق حول «الرئيس»

*

أبوالعلا ماضى أثناء حديثه أمام المؤتمر العام لحزب الوسط
افتتح المهندس أبوالعلا ماضى، رئيس «الوسط»، المؤتمر العام للحزب متفائلاً ومتحمساً، وقال إن الضغط الثورى لرفض فكرة اختيار 50% من اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور من البرلمان سيأتى بنتائج طيبة، وإنه يتوقع رفض القضاء لهذه النسبة، وإن التوافق حول الدستور أهم 100 مرة من الاتفاق على «رئيس»، وأنه يرفض مبدأ الصفقات السياسية لأنه «مشربتش شاى بالياسمين قبل الثورة ومش هشربه بعدها».
المؤتمر العام للحزب الذى انعقد أمس سبقته استقالات من العشرات من أعضائه بسبب ما سموه «تخلى الحزب عن مرجعيته الإسلامية»، فيما حضر الجلسة إلى جانب الدكتور عمرو موسى، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، عدد من قيادات الأحزاب الإسلامية منهم النائب حلمى الجزار والدكتور كمال الهلباوى من الإخوان المسلمين، وطارق الزمر وصفوت عبدالغنى عن حزب البناء والتنمية، التابع للجماعة الإسلامية، وإبراهيم الزعفرانى عن حزب النهضة والشيخ جمال قطب.
واستعرض «ماضى» مسيرة «الوسط» وخطه السياسى، وقال إن نوابه سيضغطون لكتابة دستور متوازن لحل المشكلات التى يعانى منها المواطنون وبفهم للشريعة والمرجعية الإسلامية.
لم يكن «ماضى» الذى أصبح رئيساً لـ«الوسط» 5 سنوات يستطيع أثناء كلمته التى ألقاها فى قاعة المؤتمرات بجامعة الأزهر أن يتجاهل المجلس العسكرى وقال: الوسط مثل الجميع رحب بـ«العسكرى» لقيادة المرحلة الانتقالية، ثم انتقل إلى الفريق الذى يضغط عليه لـ«تسليم السلطة» وإنه استقال من عضوية المجلس الاستشارى فى جنازة الشهيد عماد عفت.
وجهة نظر «الوسط» أكملها محمد السمان، أمين عام الحزب، لـ«المصرى اليوم»، الذى أكد أن استمرار «العسكرى» فى السلطة يعنى أن النظام السابق موجود فى الحكم، لأنه يخلق الثغرات القانونية التى تؤدى إلى حل البرلمان و«التأسيسية» فى أى لحظة بنفس طريقة الحزب الوطنى.
وعلى صعيد البحث عن مرشح إسلامى يدعمه «الوسط» كشف «السمان» أن لجنة المصالحة بين الدكتور محمد سليم العوا وعبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح مستمرة فى مهمتها للوصول لاختيار أحدهما للترشح، ورغم وجود عمرو موسى بين حضور المؤتمر إلا أن السمان أكد أن موقع الرئيس لا يحتاجه أحد ممن كانوا قريبين من النظام السابق، لأنهم «هيحكموا بالطريقة اللى اتعودوا عليها».

----------


## اليمامة

*أزمة «الرئاسة» تتصاعد داخل «الإخوان» ومفاوضات لاحتواء «الانشقاقات»

*
محمد حبيب

تصاعدت الانقسامات داخل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بسبب تباين المواقف حول المرشحين المحتملين لرئاسة الجمهورية، قبل أيام من اجتماع مجلس شورى الجماعة، المقرر الثلاثاء المقبل، لحسم الموقف من الانتخابات واحتواء الانشقاقات الأخيرة داخل التنظيم، حول المرشحين.وأعلنت مجموعة «صيحة إخوانية»، التى نظمت أول وقفة لشباب الإخوان فى تاريخ الجماعة، قبل يومين، أمام المركز العام للجماعة بالمقطم، لمطالبة الجماعة بالالتزام بقرارها السابق بعدم ترشيح أحد منها للرئاسة، أن هناك أعضاء من مجلس شورى الإخوان، لم يسموهم، اتصلوا بهم وقالوا لهم إنهم يؤيدون موقفهم.وقال الدكتور محمد صالح الحديدى، المتحدث باسم المجموعة، إن «بعض قيادات المجلس أعلنت تأييدها لوقفتنا الاحتجاجية، وقالت لنا نحن معكم، والدكتور عبدالحى الفرماوى والدكتور جمال عبدالهادى، القياديان بالجماعة سعداء جداً بالوقفة الاحتجاجية، وما حدث حراك قوى داخل الجماعة».وقال بسام قطب، أحد شباب الإخوان، إنه «كان مقرراً لهم تنظيم وقفة، أمس، أثناء انعقاد اجتماع شورى الجماعة، لكن تأجيل الاجتماع جعلنا نؤجل الوقفة ومن المحتمل تنظيمها أثناء انعقاد الاجتماع الثلاثاء المقبل».وتداول شباب الإخوان، عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى، مقولة لـ«حسن البنا»، مؤسس الجماعة، يقول فيها: «أيها الإخوان يجب أن تعلموا أن إعطاء الصوت شهادة يسأل الإنسان عنها فحكموا ضمائركم وعقولكم، وكونوا أحرارا فى مناصرة الحق، شجعانا فى اختيار الأصلح، لا تغلبكم المجاملات والعواطف، فإن مصلحة الوطن فوق كل اعتبار».وقال حسين القبانى، أحد شباب الجماعة، إنه «يجب إتاحة التصويت لجميع أفراد صف الإخوان، كل بما يقتنع ضميره به، ويرى أنه الأفضل والذى سيحاسب به أمام الله، مع النص على حث الشعب على عدم التصويت للفلول أو أى مرشح محسوب على المجلس العسكرى أو النظام السابق، على أن يصدر قرار مكمل لهذا بعدم المشاركة فى أى حملة من الحملات الرئاسية».فى المقابل، قال سيد نزيلى، عضو مجلس شورى الجماعة، إن «الشباب الذين نظموا الوقفة ليسوا من شباب الإخوان وبينهم اثنان فقط من شبابها وتم فصلهما، وما يدور حول ذلك تخبط وبعيد تماما عن الحقائق، وكل الأمور والقضايا سيتم عرضها خلال اجتماع شورى الجماعة، ووقتها ستقرر الجماعة موقفها وتبدى رأيها».وأضاف، لـ«المصرى اليوم»، أن «الجماعة تجرى اتصالات ومفاوضات مع جميع أفرادها وقياداتها، وخلال أيام من الاتصالات والبحث ستأخذ الجماعة قرارها حول الرئاسة، وأثق فى قرار الجماعة».وقال الدكتور محمد حبيب، وكيل مؤسسى حزب النهضة، نائب المرشد السابق للجماعة، إنه «إذا رشحت الجماعة المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد، فسيكون ذلك خطأ استراتيجياً قاتلاً تستدرج إليه الإخوان».وقال إن «ترشيح الشاطر، أقرب لأن يكون مناورة سياسية من الجماعة تجاه المجلس العسكرى، لرفضه إقالة حكومة الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، رئيس الوزراء، ورفض الأخير حضور جلسات البرلمان الأخيرة، بعد استدعائه من قبل الدكتور سعد الكتاتنى، رئيس مجلس الشعب».فى سياق متصل، ناقش الملتقى التشاورى لقيادات الدعوة السلفية وحزب النور، الذى انتهى، مساء أمس الأول، وحضره بعض نواب النور من مجلسى الشعب والشورى، تفعيل مبادرة الدعوة السلفية لمرشحى الرئاسة أصحاب المشروع الإسلامى.وأوصى الملتقى، فى نهاية اجتماعه، بنقل خلاصة موقف الدعوة السلفية وجهودها فى مسألة الرئاسة، إلى جميع القواعد العاملة فى الدعوة والحزب، ونشر مبادرة الدعوة السلفية وبيان الحكمة من طرحها، وبيان أهمية بقاء الإسلاميين عامة والسلفيين خاصة كجماعة ضغط مؤثرة، من خلال الالتزام الدعوى والحزبى، من خلال موقف جماعى موحد.وشدد الملتقى، فى بيان أمس، على ضرورة الالتزام بموقف الدعوة وعدم إعلان موقف شخصى، قبل إعلان نتيجة المبادرة.شهد الملتقى إلقاء الشيخ أبوإدريس، رئيس الدعوة السلفية، كلمة وتحدث الدكتور سعيد عبدالعظيم، من قيادات الدعوة والدكتور عماد عبدالغفور، رئيس حزب النور، حول الجهود التشاورية، فيما تطرق الدكتور ياسر عبدالقوى، من قيادات الدعوة، إلى الصفات النفسية للمرشح لمنصب الرئاسة، وشرح الدكتور محمد إسماعيل المقدم، مؤسس الدعوة، مبادرتها لاختيار مرشح الرئاسة، وكشف الدكتور ياسر برهامى، نائب رئيس الدعوة، ملخص اللقاءات مع مرشحى الرئاسة.

----------


## اليمامة

*«صباحى»: قطع الغاز عن إسرائيل أول قراراتى بعد «الرئاسة»*





صباحى



أكد حمدين صباحى، المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، أن المصالح الاقتصادية بين الدول مرتبطة بالموقف السياسى، ويجب أن نحسن علاقتنا مع دول كثيرة قطع النظام السابق علاقاتنا معها دون مبرر، مثل إيران. وقال «صباحى» فى مؤتمر جماهيرى عقده فى مدينة أجا بمحافظة الدقهلية، مساء أمس الأول: «انتخابات الرئاسة مهمة ثورية، وعلى الشعب أن يختار رئيساً يستكمل أهداف الثورة، ويطهر مصر من الفساد»، وأكد أن المجلس العسكرى أخطأ مرتين، الأولى فى إطالة الفترة الانتقالية، والثانية بتسببه فى سقوط شهداء بعد الثورة، وهو ما لن يمحوه إلا عقد محاكمات عادلة وعاجلة وشفافة، مضيفا: لست مع الخروج الآمن للعسكر، لكنى مع الخروج العادل».
وأعلن «صباحى» رفضه استئثار مجلس الشعب بنسبة 50% من لجنة وضع الدستور، وقال: «الدستور هو المنظم للعلاقة بين 3 سلطات، «الشعب» إحداها، ولا يوجد فى أى بلد فى العالم سلطة تضع القوانين التى تحدد علاقتها بالسلطات الأخرى والمواطنين»، وأكد أن ميدان التحرير مازال موجوداً، ويمكن أن تخرج المليونيات للرد على مواقف مجلس الشعب غير المرضى عنها. وأشار إلى أن مثلث النهضة الذى يتبناه يرتكز على 3 ركائز، منها الحرية التى يعبر عنها نظام ديمقراطى يعطى صلاحيات كاملة للبرلمان، ويقلص من صلاحيات رئيس الجمهورية، ويصون الحريات الرئيسية لجميع المصريين، ويؤكد المساواة أمام القانون، مع ضرورة الحفاظ على المادة الثانية من الدستور دون حذف أو إضافة.
وجدد «صباحى» رفضه اتفاقية كامب ديفيد، لكنه قال إنه لا يطلب انتخابه رئيساً لإعلان الحرب على إسرائيل، بل ليعلن الحرب على الفقر والجهل، وسيكون أول قراراته إذا فاز بالرئاسة، قطع الغاز عن إسرائيل، ودعم المقاومة الفلسطينية، واستعادة علاقة مصر بدول أفريقيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*«العوا»: سأدير مصر من منزلى.. ولن أدخل قصر العروبة لأنه «بيت الظالمين»* 

 24/ 3/ 2012



العوا



رفض د. محمد سليم العوا، المرشح المحتمل فى انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، سيطرة مجلسى الشعب والشورى، على نسبة 50% فى الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، وطالب بأن يقتصر تمثيل البرلمان، داخل الجمعية على 20% فقط، واختيار النسبة الباقية من الكفاءات من مختلف المجالات، ليخرج الدستور معبرا عن الشعب بكل طوائفه.
وقال «العوا»، خلال مؤتمر بمدينة الزقازيق فى الشرقية، مساء أمس، إن آراءه السابقة حول البابا والكنيسة الكاثوليكية والمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، كانت تتعلق بظرف تاريخى وحقائق تغير جميعها حاليا. وأضاف أن أهم محاور برنامجه الرئاسى «تتضمن إقامة دولة القانون التى تعطى المعارضين نفس الحقوق التى تمنحها للمؤيدين دون تمييز، وتنفيذ جميع الأحكام القضائية النهائية، التى تتجاوز 3 آلاف حكم لم تنفذ» على حد قوله. وتابع «من بين أهم ملامح برنامجى تحقيق العدالة بين الجميع، ومواجهة مشكلة البطالة، من خلال الاهتمام بالمشروعات الصغيرة، جنبا إلى جنب مع المشروعات العملاقة وأهمها تطوير منطقة قناة السويس، وتنمية سيناء والواحات والساحل الشمالى، وتحلية مياه البحر واستغلال الطاقة الشمسية».
وحول المرشحين الذين يشترون توكيلات الترشح للرئاسة مقابل المال، قال «العوا»: «النار للكاذبين، لأن محبة الناس لا تشترى» ووجه كلامه إلى الدكتور عزازى على عزازى، محافظ الشرقية، قائلا إن «المناصب زائلة ولا تبقى إلا المعاملة الحسنة». وشدد «العوا»، على أنه لو نجح فى انتخابات الرئاسة، سيدير الدولة من منزله، ولن يدخل أبدا قصر العروبة، الذى وصفه بـ«بيت الظالمين على مدى سنوات طويلة مضت»، وحذر الشعب من التجاوب مع ما سماه «محاولات استعطاف نزلاء طرة له»، وعرضهم رد الأموال التى استولوا عليها، مقابل العفو عنهم، وقال إن «هذه إهانة فى حق الشعب والوطن لن نقبلها».

----------


## اليمامة

*«منصور»: هناك مهزلة سياسية فى عملية جمع التوكيلات و«الحريرى»: «عبدالمعز» ليس أهلاً للثقة.. ويشكل خطراً* 

■ فى برنامج «القاهرة اليوم» للإعلامى عمرو أديب على قناة «أوربت» قال عصام سلطان، عضو مجلس الشعب، إن قضية «موقعة الجمل» تضم حوالى خمسة وعشرين متهماً منهم عشرة محبوسون والباقى عددهم خمسة عشر متهماً مخلى سبيلهم ولكنهم ممنوعون من السفر ويطالبون بالمساواة بالأمريكان. وتابع: «نحن الآن بصدد اختفاء ملف عن دائرته الأصلية وتمكين متهمين من الهروب للخارج، والآن نريد أن نعرف هل المستشارون بيشتغلوا عند الدولة والمواطنون بيدفعوا رواتبهم ولا شغالين عند المتهمين ووزير العدل لابد أن يشرح الموضوع».وتساءل «سلطان»: «من المسؤول عن تعطيل ملف موقعة الجمل أكثر من مائة يوم؟ وبكم؟ ولمصلحة من يتم تعطيل الملف؟ ويجب ألا نضع رؤوسنا فى الرمل».فيما قال ممدوح إسماعيل، عضو مجلس الشعب، إن حق التظاهر وحق الاحتجاج هما من الحقوق التى يجب أن يحصل عليها المواطن المصرى حين يرى أن الأوضاع غير سليمة، منتقداً وضع مشروع يمنع حق التظاهر وحق الاحتجاج.■ وفى برنامج «90 دقيقة» للإعلامية ريهام السهلى على قناة «المحور» أعلن المستشار مرتضى منصور، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، أنه مرشح حزب مصر القومى فى الانتخابات الرئاسية.وأكد «منصور» أن عدم استطاعته جمع توكيلات من المواطنين يرجع إلى وجود مهزلة سياسية فى عملية جمع التوكيلات وأن هناك بالفعل شراء للأصوات من قبل عدد من المرشحين للرئاسة، مشيراً إلى أن هناك توطؤاً من قبل موظفى الشهر العقارى. وأوضح «منصور» أنه ليس مع عزل مرشحى الرئاسة الذين كانوا من رجال النظام السابق، موضحاً أن هناك مرشحين يتميزون بالكفاءة الفعلية فى العمل السياسى ولم يرضخوا للنظام السابق. وتابع قائلاً: «إن معايير عزل المرشحين يجب أن تكون على المرشحين الذين تدور حولهم شبهة سياسية» مستطرداً كلامه بأن «معظم المرشحين الموجودين على الساحة الآن مشهود لهم بالطهارة السياسية».■ وفى برنامج «ناس بوك» للإعلامية هالة سرحان على قناة «روتانا مصرية» نفى الدكتور أكرم الشاعر، عضو مجلس الشعب، قيام حزب «الحرية والعدالة» بمنع أى عضو من الترشح لعضوية اللجنة التأسيسية بمن فيهم الدكتور مصطفى النجار، لأن الأغلبية فى البرلمان يهمها أن يكتب الدستور بواسطة جميع العقول المصرية تحقيقاً لمصلحة الوطن وأن تكون الهيئة الواضعة له متوازنة وممثلاً فيها كل التيارات، رافضاً ديكتاتورية الأغلبية.وقال «الشاعر»: «أما عن مرشحنا للرئاسة فالأمر لم يحسم بعد والقرار النهائى لم يصدر والأغلب لن يكون هناك مرشح وهناك بالفعل إشكالية داخل الجماعة والحزب حول المرشح، ولكن مصداقيتنا لها دور كبير والديمقراطية التى نمارسها ستحسم الموقف وترشيح (الشاطر) شأن داخلى للحزب ومش هوه ده المانع اللى موجود ومصلحة الوطن فوق مصلحة الأشخاص».فيما أكد «النجار» وجود تسريبات داخل أروقة مجلس الشعب تشير إلى أن هناك قائمة تم إعدادها مسبقاً بواسطة حزبى «النور» و«الحرية والعدالة» بالترشيحات للشخصيات الـ75 الباقية للجنة التأسيسية قائلاً: «ليس هناك معايير للتمثيل النوعى أو الجيلى لأعضاء اللجنة ووفاة البابا غطت على كل شىء وإذا لم تخرج اللجنة بشكل متوازن ستثار حولها الشكوك ولن تكون محل توافق وسنجر الوطن لأزمة كبيرة، ونحن نضع دستوراً للأمة وليس للإسلاميين».■ وفى برنامج «الحقيقة» للإعلامى وائل الإبراشى على قناة «دريم» قال النائب أبوالعز الحريرى، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، إن هناك غضباً لدى جموع القضاة بسبب إنكار المستشار عبدالمعز إبراهيم تنحيه وتنازله عن التفويض الممنوح له بصلاحياته من قبل الجمعية العمومية لقضاة محكمة الاستئناف.وشدد «الحريرى» على أن «عبدالمعز» ليس أهلاً للثقة، وأن عضويته بلجنة انتخابات الرئاسة ليست فى محلها بالنسبة لمرشحى الرئاسة. وأضاف «الحريرى»، أن المستشار عبدالمعز إبراهيم أصبح يشكل خطراً على لجنة انتخابات الرئاسة، مؤكداً أن مرشحى الرئاسة لديهم حالة كبيرة من الشك فى لجنة انتخابات الرئاسة لوجود المستشار عبدالمعز إبراهيم بها، لافتاً إلى أنه يجب إلغاء عضويته وتفويض آخر بدلاً منه من أهل الثقة.فيما قال الدكتور محمد سليم العوا، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، إن المستشار عبدالمعز إبراهيم، رئيس محكمة الاستئناف، بلا ثقة، وأصبح شخصاً مشكوكاً فيه، مؤكداً أنه يجب على وزير العدل ورئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء أن يطلبا منه الرحيل ويخبراه بأنه أصبح غير مرغوب فيه من الجميع بعدما أهان السلطة القضائية والعدالة فى مصر. وأضاف «العوا» أنه على المستشار حسام الغريانى أن يقول لـ«عبدالمعز»: «تنحى فالناس لم تعد تثق فيك».■ وفى برنامج «الحياة اليوم» للإعلامية لبنى عسل على قناة «الحياة» قال ميخائيل ساكشفيلى، رئيس دولة جورجيا، إن عقلية المواطن اختلفت بمقدار 100% بعد الثورة، حيث استطاعت الثورة أن تقضى على النظام البيروقراطى فى المجتمع واستبداله بنظام ديمقراطى حقيقى قائم على مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص بين الجميع دون تمييز، وذلك على طريق التوزيع العادل فى الرواتب والوظائف والخدمات التى تقدم للمواطنين.وأضاف: «استطعنا ونجحنا فى القضاء على النظام البيروقراطى، بسبب رغبة الشعب فى التغيير الحقيقى والتطلع إلى ما هو أفضل، فمثلاً نمط معاملة مع المواطن فى قضاء مصالحه العامة اختلف، وهذا سلوك نابع من الموظف نفسة وليس من الدولة».وبسؤاله عن بقاء رموز النظام السابق بعد قيام الثورة، قال إنه من المستحيل استمرار عناصر النظام الفاسد فى العمل فى الدولة مرة أخرى، خاصة أن الثورة قامت بالقضاء على الفساد.

----------


## اليمامة

هياتم: اندهشت من حملة ترشحى للرئاسة لأنى مابفهمش فى السياسة
Fri, 23-03-2012 - 12:20



هياتم: اندهشت من حملة ترشحى للرئاسة لأنى مابفهمش فى السياسة
هياتم ترتدى فستانا بألوان علم مصر، وتقف بشموخ وبجوارها عبارات تتحدث عن مستقبل البلد على يديها عندما تصبح هى رئيسة الجمهورية، كان هذا فى إطار الحملة الانتخابية لترشيحها للرئاسة التى قادتها مجموعة من نشطاء «فيسبوك»، لكن صاحبة «البنات عايزة إيه» و«مجنون أميرة» و«المال والبنون» فى الحقيقة لا تعلم شيئا عن الإنترنت أساسا، حسب تأكيداتها لـ«الدستور الأصلي»، إذ قالت ببساطة: «أنا مابافهمش حاجة فى النت وماعرفش مين ورا حملة ترشحى للرئاسة، لأن الموضوع مش حقيقى أصلا، طيب إزاى أترشح وأنا مابافهمش حاجة فى السياسة؟»، الأمر وصل إلى أن بعضهم قام بعمل توكيلات لها، لذا فهى علقت: «لماذا فعلوا ذلك؟ ماحدش يسألنى بقى عن الحملة، يروحوا يسألوا اللى رشحونى وأنا ماليش فى السياسة، أنا واحدة فنانة وبس».
كما نفت أيضا نيتها كتابة مذكراتها: «أنا لا عندى مذكرات ولا هاكتب حاجة ومش مسؤولة عن كل اللى بيتقال ده»، هياتم «اسمها الأصلى سهير حسن ومولودة بالإسكندرية» قالت إنها تؤيد الثورة بشدة، وإن كانت لم تشارك فى مظاهرات ميدان التحرير، لكنها كانت تكتفى بمتابعة التليفزيون، ثم اختتمت كلامها بحديثها عن انتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة: «لسه مش عارفة هاختار مين، لأنى ماعرفش البرامج الانتخابية للمرشحين، بس اللى يهمنى إن المرشح يخدم البلد ويكون قلبه عليها ويعمل علشان مصلحة الناس».

----------


## اليمامة

موسى: إنشاء مجلس رعاية المعاقين ومصابي الثورة أول قراراتيFri, 23-03-2012 - 3:30 
مصر


اجتمع عمرو موسى، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، مساء أمس الخميس، مع ممثلين لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة، واستمع إلى معاناتهم ومطالبهم، مشيراً إلى أنهم يمثلون10٪ من مجتمعنا، ولا يحصلون على أدنى حقوقهم القانونية والإنسانية.
وأكد موسى على مطالب ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة من مجلس قومى يرعى شئونهم يمثل الإعاقات الثمانية، وتفعيل ثم حماية القوانين التي ترعاهم هي من ركائز برنامجي الانتخابي، ولابد من سن قوانين صارمة، ضد أي ظلم أو تمييز ضدهم أيضاً.
وأكد موسى أن إنشاء مجلس قومى لرعاية حقوق المعاقين ومصابى الثورة وأسر الشهداء، من أوائل القرارات التى سيسعى لاستصدارها، مشدداً أنه لا خير في أمة تتخلى عن ضعفائها وتظلم من خدموها.
وأضاف، عندما يرصف طريق في مصر، أو يبني مبنى جديد، ويرى أنه لم يهيأ لذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة، أحس أن روح الثورة لم تصل بعد إلى المدى المطلوب من العدالة والمساواة لكل المصريين في كل المجالات.

----------


## اليمامة

*أبو الفتوح: بعض مرشحى الرئاسة" بجحين"*

منذ 7 ساعة 30 دقيقة
وصف د.عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة بعض المرشحين المحتملين للرئاسة  بـ"البجاحة" لإعلان ترشحهم للإنتخابات الرئاسية بعد ما خدموا فى النظام السابق لأكثر من 50 عاما و لم يقولوا كلمة حق واحدة، و كانت خاتمة أعمالهم السوء من خلال دماء الشهداء الأطهار.
و أكد أبو الفتوح خلال مؤتمر جماهيري بكورنيش النيل بالمنيا مساء الجمعة حضره أكثر من ثلاثة ألاف شخص ، أن الغرب يريد قمع بعض الحريات فى مصر، إلا أنه واثق بأن الشعب  يعى هذه المخططات ، لافتا أن مسألة المعونه الأمريكيه مقابل مئات الخدمات التى تستولى عليها أمريكا من بلدنا  و هى فى الأساس معونة لإكمال معاهدة السلام.
و عن برنامجه الإنتخابى أكد أنه فى خلال 3 أعوام سيعمل على توطين سيناء بالسكان و أن إتفاقية كامب ديفيد يجب مراجعتها من أجل سيناء الغاليه و لا يوجد أى من بنود الإتفاقيه يمنع مراجعتها
كما أعلن أبو الفتوح عن نيته منع تصدير الغاز إلى اسرائيل، مشيرا إلى أن الشعب المصرى هو الأولى بذلك فى تشغيل مصانعه و تشغيل السيارات والتى ستكون صديقه للبيئة بشكل أفضل من أنواع الوقود الحالى ، موضحا أن ذلك لن يضر مصر شيئاً.
و أشار إلى أنه فى أول 100 يوم فى الحكم إن تولى بالفعل فإنه سيقوم بإعادة هيكلة وزارة الداخليه و جعل الجيش يهتم بتأمين البلاد فقط ، وعمل حد أدنى للأجور و هو 1200 جنيه لكل مواطن و سيقوم أيضا بعمل حد أدنى للدخول لغير العاملين و المتقاعدين.
وقال المرشح الرئاسى إن الإهتمام بإعادة صياغة التعليم هو أمر حيوى وكذلك المستشفيات الحكومية و الوحدات الصحية التى تخدم الأغلبية العظمى من الشعب.
وحول احداث بورسعيد اتهم  أبو الفتوح مدير أمن بور بارتكاب مجزرة بور سعيد فى لقاء الأهلى و المصرى ، مؤكدا على أهمية محاسبته و بسرعه ، محذرا من أن أيادى النظام السابق ما زالت تعبث بالخفاء.

----------


## اليمامة

*تصريحات أبو إسماعيل بتحريم  " البهارات " تثير نشطاء الفيسبوك*



*أسماء البكرى*

حرم المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية حازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل، الجمعة 23 مارس، ثمرة جوزة الطيب التى تستخدم فى الطعام.

وقال حازم فى فيديو إنتشر على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيسبوك": أن جوزة الطيب حرام لإنها ثمرة بها مسكر فهى خمر وكل خمر حرام والمصيبة الأكبر أن العطاريين عندما يبيعون البهارت الجاهزة يكونوا واضعين بها جوزة الطيب فكل البهارت داخل بها جوزة الطيب تكون حرام و كل الأطعمة التى استخدمت بها هذه البهارت حرام وأصبحنا نأكل حرام ونطعم أبنائنا حرام".

وأضاف "أقول للعطارين اتقوا الله عز وجل أتبيعون للناس بهارات بها هذا الحرام والسكر والناس لا تعلم، وفيما يتعلق برزق العطارين فيكون به حرام وحرام كبير جدا وهذا يجعل لا فرق بين العطار وبين حانة الخمر".

وإجتذب هذا الفيديو الكثير من التعليقات الساخرةعلى موقع الـ"فيسبوك" حيث قال محمد ناصر: "ينهار أزرق! على كدا أنا واللى فى البيت داخلين النار بـصاروخ" وأضاف: " ثوانى يا جدعان هالحق أمى قبل ما تعمل الغدا" وعلق إسلام سعيد قائلاً: "جوزة الطيب ؟؟ أترضاه لأمك؟!!، وأضاف: "وأنا أقول برضه دماغى بتون ليه فى البيت؟" فى حين عبرت بسمه سيد: "يالهوىىىىىىى أنا متهمة بالجلب والتعاطى والتحريض حلاوتك يا سمعه".

----------


## اليمامة

*أبو الفتوح يتجاوز الـ 30 ألف توكيل

*

توجه الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية بالشكر لكل الذين تطوعوا لدعمه وترشيحه لرئاسة الجمهورية .

وقال فى رساله لهم علي موقع التواصل الاجتماعي  " تويتر " ، والتى أعلان خلالها عن تجاوز عدد التوكيلات الحاصل عليها 30 ألف توكيل ، ليصبح مرشح مؤكد للرئاسة و أنه لن يستطيع ان يوفى حقهم ، وقال فى نص رسالته :  "أشكر كل مَن وكلّني لرئاسة مصر وكل متطوع دعمني بوقته وجهده وماله فلن أُوفيّهم حقّهم. فبفضل الله ثم بجهدكم تجاوزنا 30 ألف توكيل."

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم السبت 24 مارس 2012 - 2:50 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
*أكد مدحت الحداد رئيس ائتلاف ثوار الميدان والمتقاعدين العسكريين، أنه سيتقدم خلال ساعات بـ30 ألف توكيل من محافظات مصر لتأييده للترشح رسميا لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية.* وقال مدحت الحداد في تصريح له أمام مقر اللجنة العليا المشرفة على انتخابات الرئاسة اليوم "السبت" بأنه جاء للجنة مع بعض مؤيديه ومعه 26 ألف توكيل وسينتظر أمام اللجنة حتى تصل باقي التوكيلات. وأضاف الحداد أنه قرر الترشح لهذا المنصب بعد أن ضغط عليه بعض الشباب من الميدان وبعد أن وجد أن المنصب أصبح "لكل من هبّ ودب" على حد وصفه، معتبرًا أن بعض الأشخاص الذين يريدون الترشح لهذا المنصب وراء مخطط يهدف الى الإساءة لصورة مصر. وقد انتقد وسائل الإعلام واعتبرها تدعم هذا المخطط بسبب تغطيتها لهؤلاء المرشحين الذي يعملون في مهن لا تليق بدخولهم سباق رئاسة جمهورية مصر العربية، وأوضح أن مصر قائدة للوطن العربي وتحتاج الى زعيم مثل جمال عبد الناصر أو أنور السادات، مضيفا أنه شرف كبير له أن يترشح لهذا المنصب. وشدد الحداد على أنه اذا اقتصرت المنافسة في النهاية بينه وبين حمدين الصباحي سوف ينسحب لهذا الشخص الذي يقدره، مضيفًا أن برنامجه الانتخابي جاهز وسوف يكشف عنه عقب الانتهاء من تقديم أوراق ترشحه رسميًا مدفوعا بتوكيلات التأييد والتي تبلغ 30 ألفا للجنة الانتخابات.

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم السبت 24 مارس 2012 - 4:00 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
*أعلن المستشار هشام البسطويسي، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، ونائب رئيس محكمة النقض، أنه سيتقدم بأوراق ترشحه لانتخابات الرئاسة كمرشح لحزب التجمع.* وأشار إلى أن الإسلاميين يفتقدون لرؤية إستراتيجية واضحة المعالم للتعامل مع بعض الملفات مثل دور مصر في المنطقة العربية وعلاقة مصر بإيران على سبيل المثال، وكيف تحافظ مصر على مصالحها المائية. وقال المستشار البسطويسي للإعلامي طارق الشامي في برنامج " حوار القاهرة" الذي أذيع اليوم السبت على قناة "الحرة"، إن الإسلاميين يخالفون القواعد الدستورية ويحاولون السيطرة، وضرب مثلا بإصرارهم على استحواذ البرلمان على نسبة الـ 50% من لجنة صياغة الدستور، رغم أن البرلمان ليست مهمته صياغة الدستور ومهمته فقط مراقبة الحكومة، وربما تشكيلها وليس وضع دستور. واعتبر المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، أن ترشيح عمر سليمان نائب الرئيس السابق في نهاية عهد مبارك، جاء للرد على تهديد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بترشيح المهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب مرشد الجماعة للرئاسة، مؤكدا أن "سليمان" غير جاد في هذه الخطوة، وإنما الأمر مجرد رد على ضغط جماعة الإخوان ترشيح أحد قياداتها، وقال: "لا توجد رؤية إستراتيجية لترشيح "الشاطر" وإنما هي مجرد خطوة تكتيكية". واستبعد البسطويسي أن يكون هناك توافق بين التيارات الإسلامية على مرشح إسلامي، لأن كل المرشحين الإسلاميين يظنون أن فرص فوزهم أكبر من منافسيهم ولذلك لن يتنازلوا، منتقدا هؤلاء المرشحين، واصفا إياهم بأنهم يفتقدون أي رؤية إستراتيجية للأوضاع داخليا وخارجيا ولو لمدة عام. وحذر من أن أي حكم على أساس ديني في مصر يعرضنا للخطر، خاصة وأننا قد نفقد العلاقات مع الدول الإفريقية المسيحية مثل أثيوبيا، مستشهدا بالأزمات التي جرت بين إثيوبيا والسودان بسبب ما وصفه بالتمييز ضد غير المسلمين من قبل حكومة السودان الإسلامية.

----------


## اليمامة

*الإخوان: العسكري يبتزنا.. وتمسكه بالفشلة يلمح لنية تزوير انتخابات الرئاسة*

الدكتور محمد بديع.. مرشد الإخوان

*آخر تحديث يوم السبت 24 مارس 2012 - 5:54 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
*اعتبرت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين طريقة تعامل المجلس العسكري في إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية يشير إلى رغبة في إجهاض الثورة من خلال "تيئيس الناس من قدرتهم على تحقيق أهدافهم"، أو تزوير أول انتخابات في مصر بعد سقوط الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك.* وقالت الجماعة في بيان رسمي اليوم السبت، إن المجلس العسكري يبدي تمسكا كاملا بـ"الفشلة والفاشلين"، قاصدة حكومة الدكتور كمال الجنزوري، الذي أكدت أنها منحتها فرصتها في الأداء، إلا أنها جاءت أشد فشلا من الحكومات التي سبقتها. واعتبر الإخوان أن الإبقاء على الجنزوري مع اقتراب الانتخابات الرئاسية والاستفتاء الشعبي على الدستور الجديد، إنما الشكوك حول نزاهتها ، وأضافت أنها لن تشكت على التدهور المتواصل في أحوال الشعب، وإنه إذا كان هناك من يسعى لإعادة انتاج النظام الفاسد السابق بوجوه جديدة، فإن الشعب قادر ومستعد للحركة لإعادة إنتاج ثورته وحمايتها وإنقاذ سفينتها قبل أن تغرق إلى القاع على أيدي أناس لا يستشعرون المسئولية الشرعية أو الوطنية . ووصفت الجماعة التهديد بأن الطعن في دستورية مجلس الشعب موجود في درج رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا ويمكن تحريكه كارثة، وتساءلت: ""هل المحكمة الدستورية خاضعة للسلطة التنفيذية ؟ وهل الذي يحكم العلاقة بين سلطات الدولة هو الدستور والقانون؟ أم التهديد والتلاعب بالدستور؟". وأشار الإخوان إلى أن الطعن ينصب على النسبة المقررة للقوائم والفردي، والتي توافقت عليها القوى السياسية مع المجلس العسكري وراجعها أعضاء من المحكمة الدستورية العليا وأقرتها اللجنة التشريعية بمجلس الوزراء برئاسة وزير العدل، واصفة التهديد بالطعن "ابتزاز لا يليق". *وعدد بيان الجماعة "الأخطاء الثمانية لحكومة الدكتور الجنزوري بما يلي:* - تقديم بيان هزيل لمجلس الشعب رفضته اللجان النوعية التسع عشرة بالإجماع. - كارثة إستاد بورسعيد، وكانت كفيلة باستقالة الحكومة كاملة فور حدوثها. - سفر المتهمين الأجانب في قضية التمويل الأجنبي لمنظمات المجتمع المدني بعد تأكيد رئيس الوزراء بأن مصر لن تركع، وتصريحات الوزيرة (أبو النجا) بأن هؤلاء المتهمين يتآمرون على مصر لصالح أمريكا وإسرائيل،ثم ادعاء الحكومة بأنها لم تعلم شيئا عن سفر المتهمين رغم الزعم بأنها تمتلك صلاحيات رئيس الجمهورية. - السعي لتبديد الأموال الموجودة في الصناديق الخاصة والمقدرة بعشرات المليارات من الجنيهات حتى تتركها خاوية على عروشها. - التقاعس عن استرداد الأموال المنهوبة والمهربة للخارج لحساب رؤوس الفساد وكبار اللصوص. - افتعال أزمات يومية في ضرورات الحياة: البوتاجاز والبنزين والسولار ورغيف الخبز. - الإعلان عن تآكل رصيدنا من العملة الصعبة، وانعدام الشفافية في قضية الحسابات الخاصة بالرئيس المخلوع. - التباطؤ في حل مشكلة سائقي النقل العام.وقالت الجماعة إنها تعاملت مع المرحلة الانتقالية بعد الثورة بحكمة متئدة توخيا لمصلحة الشعب العليا، في إطار رؤيتها بأن استكمال المسيرة الديمقراطية وتكوين المؤسسات الدستورية التي تتسلم السلطة من المجلس العسكري هو الطريق الصحيح والآمن والمحقق لأهداف الثورة وتطلعات الشعب، لكنها فوجئت ببقاء السلطة التنفيذية في يد المجلس العسكري والحكومة.

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم السبت 24 مارس 2012 - 6:15 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أعلن "مجلس شوري العلماء"، وهو أعلي هيئة لكبار العلماء السلفيين في مصر، بالإجماع دعم ترشيح الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل لرئاسة الجمهورية.*وأعلن الشيخ مصطفى العدوي، أحد كبار مشايخ السلفية، بعد اجتماع مطول استمر 4 ساعات مساء اليوم السبت، أن المجلس رأى أن أبو إسماعيل هو الأولى والأقدر على تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية.يذكر أن المجلس انعقد بكامل تشكيله برئاسة الدكتور عبد الله شاكر، والشيخ محمد حسان نـائبًا، وعضوية الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب والدكتور سعيد عبد العظيم والشيخ مصطفي العدوي والدكتور جمال المراكبي والشيخ أبو بكر الحنبلي والشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي والشيخ جمال عبد الرحمن  .

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم السبت 24 مارس 2012 - 8:35 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
*أعلنت الحملة الرسمية لحمدين صباحي رئيسا لمصر، أنها نجحت في تجاوز عقبة الـ 30 ألف توكيل شعبي المطلوبة كشرط للترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، لكنها لم تنته بعد من جمع 1000 توكيل من 15 محافظة على الأقل، وهو الحد الأدنى طبقا لقانون الرئاسة، مضيفا أنها اقتربت من تحقيق ذلك.وبررت الحملة  تأخرها في تقديم طلب الترشيح الرسمي بمحاولتها الحصول على أفضل توزيع جغرافى يراعي التمثيل الكامل لكل فئات المجتمع،  لتكون تلك التوكيلات تعبيرا عن قوة صباحي وانتشاره.
وأكدت الحملة أن حمدين صباحى لم يقرر بعد موعد التقدم بأوراقه للهيئة العليا للانتخابات، مضيفة أنها ستعلن الموعد فور تحديده.*

----------


## اليمامة

*فيديو - محمد مرسي: الظروف تغيرت.. وأصبح من الوارد أن يرشح الإخوان رئيسا*
*آخر تحديث يوم السبت 24 مارس 2012 - 10:12 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

عبر الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، عن ثقته الكاملة في الشعب المصري الذي لن يسكت ولن يسمح بالتآمر على ثورته في ظل حالات الإفساد المستمرة بتواجد حكومة الدكتور كمال الجنزوري واستمرار تمسك المجلس العسكري بها، مضيفا: "*الشعب يراقب ويعى ويفهم .. ولن يسكت طويلاً".**
*
وأضاف مرسي خلال لقاء تليفزيوني له على قناة مصر 25، الناطقة بلسان الإخوان، أن المستجدات الداخلية والخارجية التي تشهدها مصر دفعت بعض الأعضاء داخل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين إلى طلب إعادة النظر في قرارها الذي يقضي بعدم ترشيح مرشحا رئاسيا من داخلها قائلا: "أصبح مطروحا وبقوة أن يكون هناك مرشحا رئاسيا من داخل الجماعة لكننا لم نحسم بعد طرح مرشح رئاسي من داخل الجماعة حتى الآن".وأشار مرسي إلى أن أداء حزب الحرية والعدالة ونوابه خلال الشهرين الماضيين وتكوينات المجلس وتحالفه مع عدد من الأحزاب المختلفة يبرهن على أن الصورة التي كان يروج لها أيام النظام السابق كانت صورة مشوهة ولا أساس لها من الصحة.وقال مرسي: "نحن مستعدين لتحمل المسئولية ولن ينفرد حزب الحرية والعدالة بتشكيل الحكومة القادمة" مستنكرا أن يستمر إصرار المجلس العسكري على بقاء الجنزوري حيث اعتبره في رأيه  "خطأ في تقدير الموقف".وتابع: "أحوال الوطن في وجود حكومة كمال الجنزوري تزداد سوءا وذلك يتزامن مع المرحلة الحالية الحساسة والتي تشمل قرب الانتخابات الرئاسية وظهور رغبات تسعي للعودة بنا إلى النظام السابق وهناك محاولات لإحراق الأرض بترك الفساد قبل ترك المناصب وهذا مرفوض ولابد من إعطاء الفرصة للمخلصين مع الإحساس بالمسئولية".

----------


## اليمامة

*اللجنة أكدت أن موسى لم يقدم أي توكيل من محافظة الأقصر**العليا للانتخابات تعتمد عمرو موسى كأول مرشح مستقل لرئاسة*

*آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 25 مارس 2012 - 12:00 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة**أعلنت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان، عمرو موسى كأول من تقدم للترشح في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية استنادا إلى تأييد المواطنين، وخامس من تقدموا للترشيح رسميا على وجه العموم، في الانتخابات المقرر إجراؤها في 23 و 24 مايو المقبل.* وكانت الأمانة العامة للجنة برئاسة المستشار حاتم بجاتو، قد أتمت بحضور عدد من وسائل الإعلام، إحصاء نماذج التأييد المقدمة من عمرو محمود أبو زيد موسى، وشهرته عمرو موسى، حيث تبين إنها تعدت الثلاثين ألف تأييد مصدق على التوقيعات عليها، وأن عدد التأييدات جاوز الألف في عشرين محافظة، وعلى ضوء ذلك تم قبول أوراق الترشح المقدمة منه للفحص. كما تبين من فحص الأوراق أن عمرو موسى لم يتقدم بأية نماذج تأييد صادرة من محافظة الأقصر. إلى ذلك، أعلنت اللجنة انه قد تقدم اليوم السبت إلى اللجنة 24 مواطنا للاستعلام عن المستندات المطلوبة للترشح وإجراءات الترشيح، ليصل بذلك إجمالي عدد المواطنين الراغبين في الترشح إلى 1029 مرشحا خلال 15 يوما من الفترة المحددة لتلقى طلبات الترشيح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية. يشار إلى أن الإعلان الدستوري وقانون تنظيم الانتخابات الرئاسية حددا 3 طرق لقبول الترشح في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، وذلك بأن يؤيد المتقدم للترشح 30 عضوا على الأقل من الأعضاء المنتخبين لمجلسي الشعب أو الشورى، أو أن يحصل المرشح على تأييد ما لا يقل عن 30 ألف مواطن ممن لهم حق الانتخاب في 15 محافظة على الأقل بحيث لا يقل عدد المؤيدين في أي من تلك المحافظات عن ألف مؤيد، أو أن يقوم أي حزب من الأحزاب السياسية التي حصل أعضاؤها على مقعد على الأقل بطريق الانتخاب في أي من مجلسي الشعب والشورى في الانتخابات الأخيرة، بترشيح أحد أعضائه لرئاسة الجمهورية.

----------


## اليمامة

*المرشح الإسلامي أكد أن عددا من أقاربه من أفراد الشرطة استخرجوا هذه البطاقات فعلا محذرا من استخدامها في تزوير الانتخابات**أبو إسماعيل: لدي معلومات مؤكدة عن إعداد بطاقات مدنية للشرطة قبل الانتخابات**آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 25 مارس 2012 - 3:05 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أعلن حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، أن لديه أنباء مؤكدة بوجود حملة لاستخراج بطاقات مدنية لأفراد الشرطة، واعتبر ذلك "مقدمة لعمل خطير جدا"، وطالب وزير الداخلية بالرد علي ذلك فورا.*

وأضاف أبو إسماعيل، خلال لقاءه الأسبوعي بمسجد أسد بن الفرات مساء أمس السبت، أن لديه بطاقات مدنية لبعض معارفه وأقاربه من أفراد الشرطة تم إنجازها بشكل سريع جدا، مهددا بأن ذلك ينذر بكارثة إن لم يتم تداركه.

كما أبدى الشيخ حازم تخوفه من تزوير أصوات المصريين في الخارج، خصوصا أنه ستظل لمدة 7 أيام بحوزة موظفي السفارات دون أي رقابة.

وحذر المرشح الرئاسي المحتمل من وجود مؤامرات مبكرة ضد انتخابات الرئاسة، ووصفها بـ"اللعب بالنار"، لأن الشعب لن يصمت أبدا أمام أي محاولة للالتفاف علي إرادته وتزوير انتخابات الرئاسة.


وهدد أبو إسماعيل بأن "الرد سيكون غير طبيعيا وسوف تري السلطة ما لم تره من قبل وسيقف الناس ضد هذا كما لم يقف الناس من قبل وستمتلئ الشوارع بالناس ووقتها سيتحملون نتيجة ذلك"، مضيفا: "الأمر بالنسبة لي ليس انتخابات وإنما استلام الشعب أمره بيده لأول مرة في تاريخه".

وأكد المرشح الرئاسي المحتلم أنه لا يمانع في ترشح العشرات للرئاسة، حتى لو كانوا من المنتمين للنظام السابق طالما كانت الانتخابات "مستقيمة"، لكنه وصف ما يعد له من مرشح جديد بأنه "مرشح الريبة"، مؤكدا أن الناس سينظرون له بطريقة مختلفة.

----------


## اليمامة

*ظهور مفاجئ لحملة دعم عمر سليمان فى كفر الشيخ بعد إعلان توقف حملات عمرو موسى وأبوإسماعيل*

*آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 25 مارس 2012 - 10:55 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*قالت مصادر بالشهر العقارى إن عدد توكيلات مرشحى رئاسة الجمهورية المحتملين فى محافظة كفر الشيخ وصل إلى 48 ألفا و954 توكيلا، حصل حمدين الصباحى منها على 29 ألفا و548 توكيلا.*وانتهت حمله حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل وعمرو موسى من جمع التوكيلات بكفر الشيخ وانسحب أنصارهما بعد جمع أعداد كبيرة من التوكيلات تعدت الحد الذى رسموه، وظهر، بشكل مفاجئ، حملة داعمى عمر سليمان رئيسا لمصر وانتشروا أمام مكاتب الشهر العقارى المختلفة بالمحافظة، حيث انتشر داعموه من أعضاء الحزب الوطنى المنحل وأعضاء المجالس الشعبية والمحلية وموظفى الإدارات المحلية المختلفة بالقرى والمدن لعمل توكيلات له، وبحسب مصادر فى الشهر العقارى بلغ عدد التوكيلات القديمة والجديدة لسليمان إلى 650 توكيلا.

----------


## اليمامة

*شباب الإخوان يطالبون (الجماعة) بمرشح رئاسى قوى*

*آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 25 مارس 2012 - 10:50 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة**وجّه عدد من شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، رسالة إلى مجلس شورى الجماعة، بضرورة الدفع بمرشح رئاسى من أبناء الجماعة، والرجوع عن التزامهم السابق بعدم تقديم مرشح رئاسى، قبل يوم من تنحى الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك.*ودعا الشباب فى رسالتهم التى حصلت «الشروق» على نسخة منها، إلى الرد على محاولات المجلس العسكرى وحكومة الجنزورى لإفشال البرلمان، وتشويهه أمام الرأى العام، وحرقه بافتعال أزمات الندرة فى مصادر الطاقة، والإضرابات المتصاعدة وتيرتها، وإصرار المجلس العسكرى على رفضه سحب الثقة من حكومة الجنزورى، رغم تعمدها سوء إدارة البلاد، حسب ما ورد فى الرسالة.وبرر الشباب مبادرتهم، بأنها جاءت فى وقت فشلت فيه كل جهود التوافق على مرشح رئاسى بين التيارات الإسلامية وبعضها البعض، للتوحد والوقوف خلف مرشح رئاسى واحد.وحث الشباب فى رسالتهم، قيادات الجماعة ومجلس شوراها، بضرورة مراجعة القرار نظرا لتغير الظروف والملابسات التى اتخذت فيها الجماعة قرارها، مشددين على ضرورة الدفع بمرشح قوى يستطيع مواجهة قوى الثورة المضادة.

----------


## اليمامة

*ماكينة ألمانية لتصوير وتكويد 120 ورقة فى الدقيقة.. وبجاتو: اثنتان يابانيتان فى الطريق لإدخال البيانات إلكترونيًا.. وبرنامج خاص يمنع إدخال رقم قومى واحد مرتين*
رحلة التوكيلات تبدأ بالكرتونة .. ثم يتم تغليفها لمنع التلاعب .. وتوضع في حقائب خاصة تصوير: محمد الميموني


*45 دقيقة داخل غرفة عمليات (العليا للرئاسة)**آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 25 مارس 2012 - 10:50 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة**بدأت فى الساعات الأولى من صباح أمس السبت أعمال فرز وإحصاء نماذج التأييد التى قدمها المرشح المؤكد الخامس لرئاسة الجمهورية عمرو موسى، وهو أول مرشح يتقدم بهذه النماذج إلى الأمانة العامة للجنة العليا للانتخابات، وذلك تحت إشراف المستشار حاتم بجاتو، أمين عام اللجنة، وأعضاء الأمانة العامة، وممثلين لوزارة التنمية الإدارية والجهاز المركزى للتعبئة العامة والإحصاء.*

وقضت «الشروق» 45 دقيقة فى مراقبة خطوات عملية فرز نماذج التأييد التى تتم لأول مرة فى تاريخ مصر، حيث يطلب من كل مرشح مستقل تقديم 30 ألف توكيل على الأقل من 15 محافظة بواقع ألف على الأقل من المحافظة الواحدة، حيث تبين أن موسى تقدم إلى اللجنة بنحو 45 ألف توكيل، معبأة فى 26 صندوقا كرتونيا حسب المحافظات، إثباتا لحصوله على توكيلات من كل محافظات الجمهورية.

وتتم عملية الفرز بمعرفة المستشارين أعضاء الأمانة العامة للجنة بحضور موظفى اللجنة ووزارة التنمية الإدارية، بحضور وكلاء عن المرشح للرئاسة، ومندوبين عن شركة خاصة استأجرت منها اللجنة العليا بعض الماكينات الضرورية لإتمام عملية الفرز، التى تمر بأربع مراحل.

تبدأ عملية الفرز بتفريغ محتويات كل صندوق نماذج، ثم تؤخذ نماذج التأييد، وتدخل على ماكينة ألمانية استأجرتها اللجنة العليا بناء على اقتراح من المستشار ياسر المعبدى، عضو الأمانة العامة، تقوم بثلاث عمليات دفعة واحدة، هى عد النماذج، ومسحها ضوئيا، وتكويدها برقم محدد لكل محافظة، بحيث تكون لكل محافظة رقم رمزى محدد يساعد فى الجدولة النهائية.

وتقوم الماكينة الألمانية بالعمليات الثلاث على 120 ورقة فى الدقيقة الواحدة، وأوضح المستشار حاتم بجاتو، الذى اصطحب «الشروق» فى هذه الجولة، أن اللجنة ستشترى ماكينتين يابانتين إضافيتين للقيام بنفس العمليات الثلاث على 180 ورقة فى الدقيقة الواحدة، لترتفع القدرة الإحصائية والتكويدية للعملية إلى 300 ورقة فى الدقيقة.

وترتبط الماكينة بجهاز كمبيوتر تسحب عليه صور ضوئية لجميع نماذج التأييد، وبعد خروج النماذج من الماكينة، تدخل إلى مجموعة من ماكينات التغليف، حيث يغلف كل 100 نموذج فى غلاف واحد محكم، وفى الطريق للجنة ماكينتا تغليف جديدتان لتغليف 500 نموذج معا، مما يؤدى لتوفير خمس الوقت المخصص لعملية التغليف.

وبعد تغليف النماذج الخاصة بكل محافظة، توضع فى حقائب بلاستيكية محكمة الغلق مصنعة خصيصا للجنة العليا، بواقع ألف نموذج فى كل حقيبة، وتوضع النماذج الزائدة فى حقائب منفصلة، كل محافظة على حدة، ثم يقوم القاضى عضو الأمانة العامة بإغلاق الحقيبة جيدا، وبرشمتها بملصقين بكود رقمى سرى غير قابل للتكرار وغير قابل للإزالة، بحيث تتحول جميع النماذج فى النهاية إلى أرقام مكتوبة على كل حقيبة بلاستيكية، ويقوم موظفون بتفريغ هذه الأرقام فى النهاية على جدول مخصص للمرشح فى جهاز كمبيوتر خاص، وتوزع الأرقام فى الجدول حسب المحافظات.

وبالتوازى مع عملية الفرز، تم تخصيص حجرة واسعة بملحق قصر الأندلس بمصر الجديدة لموظفى الجهاز المركزى للتعبئة العامة والإحصاء، الذين تولوا منذ أمس مهمة إدخال البيانات المرسلة من مكاتب توثيق الشهر العقارى على مستوى الجمهورية إلى اللجنة العليا، على قاعدة بيانات الناخبين والمرشحين، حسب قرار اللجنة العليا رقم 8 لسنة 2012 الذى نشرته «الشروق» أمس الأول.

وخصصت اللجنة نحو 10 أجهزة كمبيوتر لهذه المهمة، وتولت وزارة التنمية الإدارية تنصيب برنامج من تصميمها على الأجهزة، لا يسمح بإدخال رقم قومى أكثر من مرة، مما سيجعل قاعدة البيانات المتاحة لدى اللجنة العليا هى الوحيدة التى يمكن الاعتداد بها، لأنها خالية من تكرار الأسماء، ولا تسمح بإدراج اسم ناخب واحد أكثر من مرة، سواء كان أيد مرشحا واحدا أو أكثر.

وكشف المستشار حاتم بجاتو عن أن هذه القاعدة ستكون المرجع الأساسى للجنة العليا عند فحص نماذج التأييد المقدمة من المرشحين بعد فرزها، حيث سيتم عند فحص الأوراق استبعاد النماذج التى قدمها المرشحون وليس لها أرقام فى الكشوف المرسلة من الشهر العقارى، كما سيتم مقارنة النماذج المقدمة وقاعدة بيانات التوثيق معا بقاعدة بيانات الناخبين لاستبعاد المواطنين المحرومين من ممارسة حقوقهم السياسية بنص القانون، وأخيرا سيتم تحديد المواطنين الذين كرروا تأييدهم لمرشح واحد أو أكثر وسيحالون إلى النيابة العامة لتحريك جنحة انتخابية ضدهم.

----------


## اليمامة

*منصور حسن يعلن انسحابه من سباق الرئاسة احتجاجًا على الأوضاع السياسية الحالية*
*آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 25 مارس 2012 - 3:30 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أعلن منصور حسن، مرشح الرئاسة المحتمل، انسحابه من خوض انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، واكتفت حملة منصور حسن الانتخابية، بالإعلان في تصريح مقتضب لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، عن انسحابه دون إعطاء تفاصيل حول ملابسات قراره بالانسحاب من الترشح في انتخابات الرئاسة.*وكان منصور حسن، أعلن قبل استقالته من رئاسة المجلس الاستشاري يوم 7 مارس الجاري، نيته خوض انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية. يُذكر أن منصور حسن، قد سبق له أن شغل مناصب وزير الإعلام والثقافة، ووزير شؤون رئاسة الجمهورية في مطلع الثمانينيات.

----------


## اليمامة

*الحزب حمل العسكري مسئولية فشل الحكومة**الحرية والعدالة: ندرس ترشيح أحد قيادات الإخوان على منصب الرئيس*

*آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 25 مارس 2012 - 5:00 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
*أعلن حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع الرسمي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن هيئاته المختصة تدرس حاليا ترشيح أحد قيادات الحزب أو الإخوان المسلمين علي منصب الرئيس، نظرا للمستجدات الكثيرة التي تشهدها الساحة الداخلية والخارجية، وأنها لم تتوصل لقرار نهائي حتى الآن.* وأعلن الحزب في بيان رسمي وصل بوابة الشروق نسخة منه، إنه رصد عددا من السلبيات في انتخابات الرئاسة وصفها بأنها "تدعو للقلق" حول نزاهة الانتخابات وإمكانية تزويرها لصالح مرشح بعينه "يريد البعض فرضه علي الشعب المصري". وحذر الحزب من أن الشعب الذي قام بثورته وشارك بإيجابية كبيرة في انتخابات مجلسي الشعب والشوري لن يسمح بأن يتم تزوير إرادته مرة أخري أو أن يفرض عليه أحد أيا كان رأيا أو مرشحا. وأبدى "الحرية والعدالة" تمسكه برحيل حكومة الجنزوري، التي لم تقدم للشعب في نظر الحزب إلا مزيدا من الأزمات، في إطار محاولات القفز علي الثورة لإعادة إنتاج نفس النظام ، الامر الذي يزيد من قناعتنا بضرورة رحيل الحكومة التي لم تقدم للشعب المصري إلا مزيدا من الأزمات في مختلف المجالات. وحمل المكتب التنفيذي المجلس العسكري باعتباره القائم علي السلطة التنفيذية المسئولية الكاملة عن الأثار السلبية المتزايدة جراء بقاء هذه الحكومة، التي تقوم بافتعال الأزمات وتصديرها لأي حكومة قادمة، وهو ما يمثل خطورة علي الثورة وأهدافها.

----------


## اليمامة

*بديع: الدفع بإخواني في سباق الرئاسة أصبح مطروحًا بعد ترشح عمر سليمان*

*آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 25 مارس 2012 - 8:55 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أعلن الدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن جماعته تدرس تدرس الدفع، بأحد قياداتها للمنافسة في سباق رئاسة الجمهورية، معتبرًا أن القرار يتعلق بإنقاذ مصر وليس السعي للسلطة.*وقال بديع خلال زيارته لمحافظة كفر الشيخ، اليوم الأحد: "إن الجماعة وعدت قبل أكثر من عام بألا ترشح أحد قياداتها للمنصب، لكن ظروفًا جديدة طرأت على المشهد المصري، خصوصًا مع ترشح عمر سليمان، نائب الرئيس المخلوع، وعدد من رموز نظام مبارك، والتلويح بحل مجلس الشعب، وتمسك المجلس العسكري بحكومة الجنزوري رغم فشلها الذريع.وأكد مرشد الإخوان، أن القرار النهائي سيصدر عن مجلس شورى الجماعة في جلسته المقبلة، لكنه شدد على أن الجماعة لن تتراجع عن قرارها، بعدم ترشيح الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح.

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 25 مارس 2012 - 8:05 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
*أعلن حزب التجمع، اليوم، رسميًا أن المستشار هشام البسطويسي، سيكون مرشحًا للحزب في انتخابات الرئاسة التي تُجرى في مايو القادم.* وقال نبيل عتريس، عضو الأمانة العامة للحزب، إنه تم تشكيل لجنتين قياديتين لإدارة المعركة الانتخابية للبسطويسي؛ الأولى من شباب الحزب، والثانية من 9 من قيادات الحزب، مشيرًا إلى أن من بين  قيادات الحزب التي ستدير الحملة، كل من سيد عبد العال الأمين العام، وأعضاء الأمانة العامة نبيل عتريس، وعاطف مغاوري، وحسين عبد الرازق، ونبيل زكي، ومحمد سعيد، ومحمد خليل. كانت الأمانة العامة لحزب التجمع، قد عقدت اجتماعًا اليوم، لمناقشة تحديد مرشح الحزب لانتخابات الرئاسة، وتم إبلاغ الأمانة العامة بأن المستشار هشام البسطويسي كان عضوًا سابقًا في الحزب، ثم تم الاتفاق على تجميد عضويته عندما عُين معاونًا للنيابة، وطلب إنهاء تجميد عضويته وعودته عضوًا عاملا بالحزب. وذكر بيان عن الحزب، أصدره عقب الاجتماع، أن المستشار هشام البسطويسي، قدم صباح  اليوم استقالته من سلك القضاء، ومن ثم قررت الأمانة العامة الموافقة على ترشيحه ممثلا لحزب التجمع في انتخابات الرئاسة". وأضاف البيان: "حزب التجمع يزهو بتقديم هذه الشخصية القضائية البارزة، التي  أسهمت في قيادة معارك استقلال القضاء، ليؤكد لجماهير الشعب المصري أن مرشحه سيكون  على الدوام في خدمة الجماهير وفي الدفاع عن مصالحها، والسعي نحو ضمان حقوق المواطنة لكل مكونات المجتمع المصري على قدم المساواة". وأشار إلى أنه من المقرر عقد مؤتمر صحفي صباح بعد غد، بمقر حزب التجمع؛ لإعلان ترشح البسطويسي رسميًا عن الحزب. كان حزب التجمع قد توافق بشكل مبدئي في اجتماع لأمانته العامة قبل أسبوع، على  دعم البسطويسي، في سباق رئاسة الجمهورية.

----------


## اليمامة

*في تقرير مراقبون بلا حدود..*

بوسترات الحملات الدعائية للمرشحين للرئاسة
*آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 25 مارس 2012 - 8:23 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أتت مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، مثل الفيسبوك وتويتر واليوتيوب، في مقدمة اهتمام حملات المرشحين المحتملين للرئاسة؛ حسب تقرير موقع شبكة «مراقبون بلا حدود»، خلال متابعتها لمواقع الحملات الانتخابية للمرشحين للرئاسة.*وجاء في بيان الشبكة -التابعة لمؤسسة عالم جديد للتنمية وحقوق الإنسان، رقم "2"، رصدها لاهتمام عدة شرائح اجتماعية باستخدام شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي للتعرف على الجديد في الحملات الانتخابية، من خلال فيسبوك وتويتر والمدونات ويوتيوب، والتي لقيت اهتماما غير مسبوق منذ ثورة 25 يناير.وتأتي في مقدمة هذه الشرائح النشطاء السياسيون وممثلو الأحزاب السياسية التي لها مرشحون والمشاركون في الحملات الانتخابية بالمحافظات، الشباب، والمهنيين، والموظفين، الذين يعتبرونها مصدرا أساسيا لمعلوماتهم من المجموعات التي يشتركون فيها وتفضيلهم مشاهدة الصور والفيديوهات المرفقة بها.وتأتي المواقع الإلكترونية الإخبارية، المعروفة بتوجهاتها في توفير البيانات والمعلومات أمام الرأي العام، في المرتبة الثانية، مثل الشروق وبوابة الأهرام ومصراوي واليوم السابع والتحرير والفجر، والتي لا تكون منتمية لأي تيار أو حزب سياسي، عند متابعتهم للحملات الانتخابية للمرشحين. بينما يفضل المواطنون العاديون التعرف على أنشطة المرشحين؛ من خلال القنوات التلفزيونية الفضائية والصحف المطبوعة التي تفرد مساحات واسعة لهم.كما رصدت شبكة «مراقبون بلا حدود» لمؤسسة عالم جديد للتنمية وحقوق الإنسان في تقريرها التطوعي اتجاه الخطاب الإعلامي للمرشحين إلى كسب ود قطاعات نوعية وشرائح اجتماعية؛ مثل أسر الشهداء والأقباط وأهل سيناء وأهل النوبة والمواطنين بالصعيد والمعاقين والعمال والفلاحين، واستخدام المرشحين لعبارات محددة ومختصرة ذات معانٍ قوية؛ للتأثير على مشاعر وأحاسيس هؤلاء الناخبين وطرحهم لحلول دون تفاصيل للمشاكل التي تعاني منها هذه الفئات من الناخبين، واستخدام المرشحين لعبارة واحدة قبل طرح رؤيتهم بأنهم في حالة فوزهم بالمنصب سيعملون على تحقيق هذه الحلول وهو أسلوب قفز فوق عنصر الزمن، لإعطاء تعهدات قوية في خطابهم الإعلامي.كما رصدت شبكة «مراقبون بلا حدود» لمؤسسة عالم جديد للتنمية وحقوق الإنسان استخدام المرشحين للانتخابات الرئاسية عددًا من القضايا العامة في خطابهم الإعلامي والسياسي بمواقع حملاتهم الانتخابية؛ مثل فضل ثورة يناير وأهدافها، ودور الشهداء وضرورة القصاص لهم، وإعادة هيكلة وزارة الداخلية، ورفع الحد الأدنى للأجور، والتمويل الأجنبي لمنظمات المجتمع المدني، وطريقة تشكيل الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، ووفاة البابا شنودة الثالث كأحد الرموز المصرية الوطنية، وعبّر خلالها المرشحون عن رؤيتهم ومواقفهم الشخصية من تلك القضايا واستثمروا خلالها التوجه الرئيسي للرأي العام وأسلوب التواجد داخل الحدث، باعتبارهم عناصر فاعلة داخل المجتمع، ذات رأي في القضايا التي تهمه ما يطرح أمام الرأي العام توافر قدرات لديهم في إدارة ملفات عديدة.

----------


## اليمامة

«العسكري» ردا على الإخوان: التشكيك في النوايا إزاء نزاهة الانتخابات الرئاسية محض افتراءSun, 25-03-2012 - 6:30 

مصر




«العسكري» ردا على الإخوان: التشكيك في النوايا إزاء نزاهة الانتخابات الرئاسية محض افتراء


أكد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة أن ما يتم من محاولات بغرض التشكيك في النوايا إزاء نزاهة الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة والاستفتاء الشعبي على الدستور هو محض افتراء لا أساس له من الصحة.وذكر المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة في بيان له أن هذا الموقف يتناسى أن القوات المسلحة ومجلسها الأعلى هم من خططوا ونفذوا الانتخابات التشريعية السابقة بشفافية ونزاهة شهد بها الجميع وأفرزت القوى السياسية الحالية بمجلسي الشعب والشورى.وأضاف البيان أن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة تابع ببالغ الاستياء ما تناولته وسائل الإعلام من بيانات صدرت من إحدى القوى السياسية بما يطعن في نزاهة قصد القوات المسلحة ومجلسها الأعلى وينال من أداء ووطنية الحكومات، ويشكك في استقلال المحكمة الدستورية العليا والتأثير على حيدتها في أحكامها.وأوضح المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة في بيانه أنه قد آثر في مرات سابقة الترفع عن الرد على مثل هذه الافتراءات ولم يشأ أن يستخدم حقه القانوني والطبيعي في التعقيب على تلك الأكاذيب والاتهامات المغرضة إيمانا منه بأن العسكرية المصرية العريقة أسمى من أن تدخل في جدل مع فئة أو جماعة أو أن تقف في موقف دفاع عن تاريخها الناصع أو دورها المشهود في الماضي أو الحاضر دفاعا عن تراب مصر وكرامة الأمة ورعاية حق هذا الشعب العظيم في غد أفضل.وأكد البيان أن الجماهير المصرية على امتداد أرض هذا الوطن تعلم يقينا من يصون كرامتها ويحفظ عزتها وكبرياءها الوطني ويضع مصالح الشعب وحقوق الجماهير فوق أي مصلحة.وقال البيان "وقد حرصت القوات المسلحة ومجلسها الأعلى على الالتزام بهذا النهج وعدم الانجراف وراء محاولات الاستفزاز وجرها إلى معارك صغيرة، غير أن ما صدر أخيرا قد فاق الحد في لى عنق الحقائق وقلب الوقائع والافتراء على مكانة القوات المسلحة التى هي فى قلب كل مصري".وأضاف : "لقد توهم البعض أن بمقدورهم الضغط على القوات المسلحة ومجلسها الأعلى بغرض إثنائه عن المضى في مهمته الوطنية لإدارة شئون البلاد خلال المرحلة الانتقالية والسعى إلى تقويض سلطاته الدستورية دون النظر إلى مصالح الجماهير".وجاء في بيان المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة : "إننا نقدر صعوبة المناخ العام الذي تعمل فيه جميع الحكومات التي تولت المسئولية منذ اندلاع ثورتنا العظيمة ونحن نتفهم أن الأداء الحكومي قد لايرضي طموحات الجماهير في هذه المرحلة الحرجة، إلا أننا نؤكد أن مصلحة الوطن هى شاغلنا الأول، وأننا لن ندخر جهدا وأن نتوالى في اتخاذ مايلزم من إجرءات وقرارات في صالح الوطن والمواطن حتى نجتاز جميعا هذه المرحلة الصعبة من تاريخ أمتنا".وأضاف البيان : "إن الحديث عن تهديدات بوجود طعن في دستورية مجلس الشعب أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا والإيحاء بخضوع هذه المحكمة الجليلة للسلطة التنفيذية، إنما هو أسلوب غير مقبول يستهدف الإساءة إلى القضاء المصري العريق وإستباق أحكامه، والسعى إلى تحقيق مصالح حزبية ضيقة على حساب قدسية القضاء".وأوضح البيان "إن القوات المسلحة المصرية ومجلسها الأعلى لم تدخر جهدا في حماية الثورة وتبنى مطالبها ورعاية مسيرتها، وحافظت على استقرار الدولة في أدق اللحظات وأصعب المنعطفات وباشرت بكل شرف وتجرد وإخلاص مسئوليتها في إدارة شئون البلاد خلال هذه المرحلة الحاسمة من عمر الوطن".وقال "إن القوات المسلحة وقيادتها العليا تدعو أبناء الوطن وكل فئات الشعب وقواه السياسية ومفكريه وإعلامه الحر إلى الاحتشاد والتكاتف حتى نستطيع أن نواصل مسيرتنا نحو الانتقال الديمقراطي الآمن للسلطة في ظل مناخ يحترم القواعد والأعراف الدستورية ويحافظ على الفصل بين السلطات ويلتزم باحترام القضاء وينصاع لقدسية أحكامه وأن نعمل جميعا لكي يكون الدستور القادم معبرا عن آمال وطموحات جميع فئات الشعب المصري العظيم".واختتم البيان : "أننا نطالب الجميع أن يعوا دروس التاريخ لتجنب تكرار أخطاء ماضي لانريد له أن يعود، والنظر إلى المستقبل بروح من التعاون والتآزر، وأن المصلحة العليا للوطن فوق كل إعتبار، حمى الله مصر ووفقنا إلى ما فيه الخير للوطن والمواطنين، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته".

----------


## اليمامة

بالفيديو.. سليمان قبل سقوط مبارك: لن أترشح للرئاسة لأني كبير السن.. وليس لدي طموحSun, 25-03-2012 - 6:44 

مصر






بالفيديو.. سليمان قبل سقوط مبارك: لن أترشح للرئاسة لأني كبير السن.. وليس لدي طموح


في رده على سؤال لمذيعة قناة abc، حول ترشحه للانتخابات الرئاسية بعد رحيل مبارك، قال سليمان: "وفقا للأوضاع الحالية لا أستطيع، فأنا لا أتبع أي حزب أو هيئة أستطيع ترشيح نفسي من خلالها وفقا للدستور"، وعندما ألحت عليه المذيعة قائلا: "بافتراض تغير الظروف.. هل ستترشح؟"، أجابها سليمان بشكل قاطع: "لا أعتقد"، معللا ذلك بقوله: "أنا أصبحت كبير في السن وفعلت الكثير لهذا البلد.. وليس عندي أي طموح لتولي الرئاسة"، مؤكدا أنه وافق على تولي منصب رئيس لمساعدة الرئيس في هذا الوقت الحرج."سليمان" أضاف، في حوار أجراه مع القناة، وأذيع في 6 فبراير 2011، وقبل أيام من سقوط الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك، تعليقا على تصرح مبارك من أنه اكتفى من الخدمة العامة على مدى 62 عاما، إن رحيل مبارك سيتسبب في اضطرابات في البلاد، وأنه لو رحل عن البلاد بشكل فوري، فإن هناك آخرون ممن لهم أجندتهم الخاصة سيستغلون الوضع ويسعون لزعزعة الاستقرار."سليمان" حرص أثناء على اللقاء، على التأكيد على أن الإخوان المسلمين هم من طلبوا الجلوس معه وإجراء حوار مباشر، بشأن الأوضاع في مصر ومطالب الثوار في ميدان التحرير.

----------


## اليمامة

*ماراثون الرئاسة يدخل مرحلة «الكر والفر»* 





منصور حسن



دخل سباق الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، مرحلة الكر والفر، فبينما يتسابق العديد من المرشحين فى القيام بجولات وحضور مؤتمرات ومناظرات لعرض برامجهم، أعلن اثنان من المرشحين المحتملين انسحابهما من السباق أمس، بينما شهدت الأحزاب ذات المرجعيات الإسلامية تطوراً فى مسألة اختيار مرشح.أعلن منصور حسن، التراجع عن خوض انتخابات الرئاسة، وقال حسن فى بيان أصدره أمس، إنه عقب إعلانه استعداده الترشح للرئاسة باعتباره نداء واجباً من بعض المواطنين، قرر أن يلبيه، ولكنه لاحظ بعد ذلك أن بعض القوى السياسية التى أعلنت تزكيتها له، انقسمت داخلياً، وأبلغته قوى أخرى أنها لن تستطيع إعلان تزكيتها له نظراً لخلافات داخلية خاصة بها، لذلك قرر الانسحاب فى محاولة لتوحيد الصفوف والآراء، وقدم «حسن» الشكر للقوى التى دعمته، خاصة حزب «الوفد».من جانبهم أعلن عدد من قيادات حزب «الوفد»، أن الحزب يتجه لدعم عمرو موسى كمرشح للرئاسة بعد انسحاب منصور حسن.كما أعلن الدكتور محمود شريف، وزير التنمية المحلية الأسبق، تراجعه عن الترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة، بسبب ظاهرة شراء التوكيلات، وارتفاع سقف الإنفاق المالى للمرشحين بما يفوق قدرته المالية، وقال شريف فى تصريحات لـ«المصرى اليوم»: «هذه ليست انتخابات وإنما بؤرة ملوثة، ولا أعلم من أين جاء المرشحون بهذه الأموال التى يشترون بها التوكيلات».من جهة أخرى، أعلنت الأمانة العامة لحزب التجمع ترشيح المستشار هشام البسطويسى، لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية ممثلاً للحزب، وذكر التجمع فى بيان أصدره، أمس، أن الحزب قرر ترشيح البسطويسى بعد استقالته من السلك القضائى، أمس.فى سياق متصل، قالت مصادر مطلعة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن المستشار محمود مكى، نائب رئيس محكمة النقض، رفض عرضاً قدمته له الجماعة بالترشح فى انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، وقالت المصادر ـ التى طلبت عدم نشر أسمائها ـ إن المفاوضات والنقاشات داخل الجماعة تدور حالياً حول خيار من اثنين: إما ترشيح المهندس خيرت الشاطر، أو ترك الأمر مفتوحاً دون دعم أحد.

----------


## اليمامة

*.. وبدأ الصدام بين «العسكر» و«الإخوان»* 





المشير حسين طنطاوى





أكد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة أن ما يتم من محاولات بغرض التشكيك فى النوايا إزاء نزاهة الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، والاستفتاء الشعبى على الدستور، محض افتراء لا أساس له من الصحة. وذكر المجلس، فى بيان له أمس، أن «هذا الموقف يتناسى أن القوات المسلحة ومجلسها الأعلى هم من خططوا ونفذوا الانتخابات التشريعية السابقة بشفافية ونزاهة أفرزت القوى السياسية الحالية بمجلسى الشعب والشورى».وقال: «إن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة تابع ببالغ الاستياء ما تناولته وسائل الإعلام من بيانات صدرت من إحدى القوى السياسية بما يطعن فى نزاهة قصد القوات المسلحة ومجلسها الأعلى، وينال من أداء ووطنية الحكومات، ويشكك فى استقلال المحكمة الدستورية العليا، والتأثير على حيدتها».جاء ذلك بعد 24 ساعة فقط من صدور بيان لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أمس الأول، هاجمت فيه المجلس العسكرى، واعتبرت تمسكه باستمرار «الجنزورى» يشكك فى الانتخابات الرئاسية وفى الاستفتاء على الدستور.وأوضح المجلس العسكرى أنه آثر فى مرات سابقة الترفع عن الرد على مثل هذه الافتراءات، ولم يستخدم حقه القانونى فى التعقيب على تلك الأكاذيب والاتهامات المغرضة، إيماناً منه بأن العسكرية المصرية العريقة أسمى من أن تدخل فى جدل مع فئة أو جماعة أو أن تقف فى موقف دفاع عن تاريخها الناصع.وأضاف: «توهم البعض أن بمقدورهم الضغط على القوات المسلحة ومجلسها الأعلى بغرض إثنائه عن المضى فى مهمته الوطنية لإدارة شؤون البلاد خلال المرحلة الانتقالية، والسعى إلى تقويض سلطاته الدستورية دون النظر إلى مصالح الجماهير»، مؤكداً أن «الحديث عن تهديدات بوجود طعن فى دستورية مجلس الشعب أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا، والإيحاء بخضوع هذه المحكمة الجليلة للسلطة التنفيذية، هو أسلوب غير مقبول يستهدف الإساءة إلى القضاء العريق واستباق أحكامه، والسعى إلى تحقيق مصالح حزبية ضيقة».واعتبر عدد من شباب الإخوان البيان الذى أصدرته الجماعة، أمس الأول، بداية صدام مع المجلس العسكرى.وأصدر حزب «الحرية والعدالة» بياناً جديداً، أمس، حمّل فيه المجلس العسكرى، باعتباره القائم على السلطة التنفيذية، المسؤولية الكاملة عن آثار بقاء حكومة الجنزورى التى تُصدّر العراقيل والأزمات لأى حكومة مقبلة. وأعرب الحزب عن قلقه من إمكانية تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية لصالح مرشح معين.

----------


## اليمامة

*صدام العسكر والإخوان ..توقعه محمد حسين بحذافيره*

----------


## اليمامة

*بعد الحديث عن تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية*

*أبوإسماعيل يتوعد العسكرى:الرد سيكون قويا*


حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل
منذ 13 ساعة 53 دقيقة
توعد الشيح حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل - المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية - المجلس العسكرى بقيادة المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى القائد العام للقوات المسلحه بأن الرد سيكون قاسيا إذا تم تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية أو التلاعب فى الإرادة المصرية بالعمل على تعطيل التحول الديمقراطى الذى تسير فيه مصر خلال الفترة الحالية.
وأكد أنه لا يقصد فوزه في الانتخابات وأنما يقصد تزوير الانتخابات ضد اي شخص مهما اختلف معه فالتزوير سيكون مفضوح والرقابة الشعبية لن ترحم من يزور كما اشعلت الثورة بعد أنتخابات 2010 المزورة.
وحذر أبو إسماعيل - فى بيان له اليوم الأحد - من وجود مؤامرات مبكرة ضد الانتخابات واصفا ذلك باللعب بالنار لأن الشعب لن يصمت أمام أى محاولة للالتفاف علي إرادته وتزوير انتخابات الرئاسة، مؤكدا على أنه تلقى أنباء مؤكدة تفيد بوجود حملة لعمل بطاقات مدنية لرجال الشرطة لتزوير الانتخابات، قائلا"هذه مقدمة لعمل خطير سيكون ضررا على مصر".
وأضاف أبو إسماعيل بأنه لديه بطاقات مدنية لرجال الشرطة, وهي لأناس من معارفه وأقاربه تم إنجازها بشكل سريع جدا تمهيدا لعمل "ما " في الوقت القريب، معتبرا إياه أمرا خطيرا جدا ينذر بكارثة إن لم يتم تداركها، مطالبا وزيرالداخلية اللواء محمد ابراهيم بسرعة الرد علي هذا الأمر فورا.
وفيما يتعلق بأصوات المصريين بالخارج قال أبو إسماعيل بأنها مهددة بالتزوير لأنها ستظل 7 ليال مع موظفى السفارات دون أي رقابة أو وجود مندوبين، قائلا" الرد سيكون غير طبيعي وسوف تري السلطة ما لم تره من قبل وسيقف الناس ضد هذا كما لم يقف الناس من قبل وستمتلئ الشوارع بالناس ووقتها سيتحملون نتيجة ذلك" .
وأكد المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة أن الشعب المصرى لم يعد يقبل بالظلم والطغيان ويريد العزة والكرامة وهي أخلاق الاسلام الذي أضاء العالم كلة نورا، مشيرا إلى أن الأمر بالنسبة له ليس انتخابات وإنما ليتسلم الشعب أمره بيده لأول مرة في تاريخه.
وحول ترشح المئات لهذا المنصب قال أبو إسماعيل: "ليس لدي مانع من ترشح أي شخص حتي لو كان من النظام السابق المهم الحفاظ علي استقامة الانتخابات".

----------


## اليمامة

*بطاح يسحب أوراق ترشحه مرتديا بدلة عرسه*


منذ 15 ساعة 4 دقيقة
حضر اليوم الأحد المواطن عصام بطاح مرتديا بذلة عرس وسط تهليل من أفراد  حملته الانتخابية إلى مقر اللجنة القضائية العليا المشرفة على انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية من أجل لسحب أوراق الترشح للرئاسة.
وأشار بطاح عقب نزوله من سيارته أنه حضر مرتديا بدلة عرسه لأن انتخابات الرئاسة تعد عرسا لكل المصريين.
وقال بطاح إنه لا يوجد مرشح شاب تقدم للجنة الرئاسة حتى الآن، مشيرا إلى أن رئيس مصر القادم يجب أن يليق بقيمة مصر، وأن صناديق الانتخابات ستكون هى الفيصل.
وقام بطاح وأفراد حملته بتوزيع برنامجه الانتخابى على المتواجدين أمام اللجنة تحت شعار "مش مهم أنا أنجح المهم مصر تنجح" و"مصر هترتاح مع عصام بطاح مرشح الرئاسة لخدمة الشعب المصرى".

----------


## اليمامة

*عميد شرطة وإمام مسجد يسحبان أوراق الرئاسة*


العقيد أمجد الفقى
منذ 15 ساعة 13 دقيقة
حضر العقيد أمجد الفقى إلى مقر لجنة انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية لسحب أوراق الترشح للرئاسة من مقر اللجنة بمصر الجديدة اليوم الأحد.
وأوضح الفقى إلى ان برنامجه الانتخابى سوف يحل مشكلة الانفصال الجسدى لدى الاقباط ومشكلة الزواج الثانى بعمل زواج مدنى فى دفاتر بوزارة العدل تقبله الكنيسة دون تدخل الكنيسة، وأنه سيكون زواجًا رسميًا يوفر كل الحقوق.
وأوضح الفقى أن الطائفة الانجيلية أيدت افكاره وستساعده على جمع التوكيلات، كما انه يسعى لجمع 30 توكيلاً من أعضاء مجلس الشعب.
واكد الفقى ان حل مشكلة الامن يأتى بتفعيل النصوص التى تخص المعاملات بين جهاز الشرطة والمواطنين وتحديدها بشكل دقيق، مع تغيير بعض قيادات جهاز امن الدولة والمباحث التى تربت على الفساد وترفض اى تغيير.
كما سحب كمال محمد السيد الذى يعمل كمحفظ قرآن وامام مسجد الرحمة فى الشرقية، لسحب اوراق الترشح مشيرا الى انه سيعتمد على مساعدة الأزهر وائمة الاوقاف فى جمع التوكيلات وأن برنامجه الانتخابى يحمل كل ما فيه طهارة للنفس.

----------


## اليمامة

*الخارجية: 51 مليون مواطن مسجلين لانتخابات الرئاسة*


منذ 16 ساعة 21 دقيقة
صرح الوزير المفوض عمرو رشدى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الخارجية، بأن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية قد أفادت اليوم الأحد بانتهاء تحديث قاعدة بيانات الناخبين المصريين الذين يحق لهم التصويت فى الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة.
وذلك بضم أسماء الناخبين الذين استصدروا بطاقات الرقم القومي اعتبارًا من 27 سبتمبر 2011 وحتى يوم 8 مارس 2012 ، ليتجاوز بذلك عدد المواطنين المصريين المقيدين بقاعدة البيانات الواحد والخمسين مليون مواطن.
وحث المتحدث باسم الخارجية المواطنين المصريين المقيمين في الخارج على سرعة تسجيل رغبتهم في التصويت خارج البلاد، وذلك من خلال الموقع الإلكترونى للجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية (www.elections.eg)، أخذا في الاعتبار أن التسجيل سيستمر متاحاً حتى يوم 4 إبريل 2012. وأضاف أن محمد عمرو وزير الخارجية قد أصدر تعليماته لجميع السفارات والقنصليات المصرية في الخارج لتقديم المساعدة الفنية لتسجيل المواطنين غير القادرين على القيام بذلك بأنفسهم، كما قرر استمرار العمل بالسفارات يومي الاثنين والأربعاء من كل أسبوع وكذا اعتبارا من 31 مارس وحتى يوم 4 ابريل حتى الساعة التاسعة مساء لمعاونة أكبر عدد ممكن من المغتربين المصريين على المشاركة فى الانتخابات.

----------


## اليمامة

*1050 سحبوا طلبات الترشح للرئاسة*


كتب - محمد معوض ومحسن سليم:منذ 11 ساعة 22 دقيقة
أكد المستشار حاتم بجاتو الأمين العام للجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسيه أن عدد المتقدمين اليوم للاستعلام عن إجراءات وضوابط الترشيح لرئاسة الجمهورية 21 مواطناً، وبذلك يصبح عدد من تردد على اللجنة منذ بدء أعمالها 1050 مواطناً.
وعلى صعيد آخر، استمر مدخلو البيانات فى تسجيل بيانات المرشحين الواردة من شتى مكاتب الشهر العقارى، تمهيداً لإجراء المقارنات بينها وبين النماذج الواردة من المرشحين.

----------


## اليمامة

*آخر تحديث يوم الإثنين 26 مارس 2012 - 2:20 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*قال الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، إن النظام البائد وأعوانه عبث بأمن مصر ونهبوا خيراتها وجعلوا 40 % من شعبها بل ما يقرب من 60 % منه يعيش تحت خط الفقر وانتشرت الأمراض الفتاكة عن طريق المبيدات المسرطنة ويعيدون الآن ترتيب أوراقهم للترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية.*وأتهم جهات إعلامية بالعمل على تفكيك المجتمع، مطالبا شرفاء مصر بحماية الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة المهددة داخليا وخارجيا بشراء أصوات الفقراء.وأكد أبو الفتوح خلال المؤتمر الذي عقده مساء أمس الأحد، بكلية الهندسة جامعة كفر الشيخ، أن أمن مصر لن يتحقق إلا بالبحث العلمي والتوصل إلى حلول للمشكلات الاقتصادية، مضيفاً "مصر لديها أقوى جيش في المنطقة ولولا ذلك لجرى تهديد الأمن العربي".وشدد علي أن مصر دولة كبرى لها تاريخ عريق تدركه جميع شعوب ودول العالم وهى تعرف قدر مصر جيدا وأنها دوله غنية، قائلاً "الأمن والقضاء، علي رأس أولويات برنامجي الانتخابي".

----------


## أحمد عبيدو

_عشان مستقبل مصر نرشح عمر سليمان لرئاسة الجمهورية لأنهراجل نضيف وراجل محترم وملتزم وطاهر اليد ويعرف ازاى يتعامل مع العقلية الأمريكيةوالعقلية الأسرائيلية ومع عالم التجسس وفى عقله كل مشاكل مصر ورجل من رموز القوةوالحكمة فى تاريخ العسكرية المصرية حيث شهد له الأعداء قبل الأصدقاء بالحزم وقوةالشخصية والتدين والرزانة وجعل من المخابرات العامه المصرية أقوى رابع جهازمخابرات فى العالم ويكفى أنه من يوم ماقامت الثورة لم يعلن عن نفسه بالتصاريحالكاذبة والدعاية الزائفة لنفسه .__الاسم بالكامل:عمر محمود سليمان الفحام ــ اسم الشهرة:عمرسليمان(ورقمه القومى) :23507020100774_

----------


## اليمامة

البسطويسي يعلن ترشحه رسميًا للرئاسة عن حزب التجمع



آخر تحديث يوم الثلاثاء 27 مارس 2012 - 3:43 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة

أعلن المستشار هشام البسطويسي (نائب رئيس محكمة النقض السابق)، ترشحه للرئاسة عن حزب التجمع في مؤتمر صحفي، عقده اليوم الثلاثاء بمقر الحزب.

وقال البسطويسي خلال المؤتمر: "إن حملته كانت قد تمكنت من جمع 13 ألف توقيع، وواجهت مصاعب كبيرة في ذلك؛ منها أن بعض موظفي الشهر العقاري كانوا يرفضون تحرير التوكيلات له، في حين كانوا يحررونها لمرشحين آخرين".

وأوضح أن: "العملية الانتخابية تنتظرها معوقات على نزاهتها أكثر من المادة 28 من الدستور، والتي تحصن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية من أية طعون على قراراتها"، مشيرًا إلى أن: "المعوقات تمتد كذلك إلى عدم السماح بالرقابة الدولية على الانتخابات، وهو ما تم التمهيد له بالهجمة التي تعرضت لها منظمات المجتمع المدني الأجنبية".

وفيما يتعلق بالأزمة الخاصة، بتشكيل الجمعية التأسيسية لكتابة الدستور، أعرب البسطويسي عن: "أمله في أن يتحلى حزبا الحرية والعدالة والنور بالشجاعة التي تُمكنهم من إدراك خطئهم في الانفراد بوضع الدستور"، موضحًا أن من شأن الاعتراف بهذا الخطأ أن يزيد من مصداقيتهم في الشارع.

----------


## الغريب41عام

لاء انا زعلان
بجد زعلان
دة اسمه تجاهل عامدن متعمدن
ازاى مفيش خبر عن الست اللى اترشحت وشعار حملتها
كتكوت لكل مواطن
دحنا هنفقس من الغيظ

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يوجد كلام عن إحتمال ترشح مصطفى الفقى
وعن إنسحاب عمر سليمان

----------


## اليمامة

> لاء انا زعلان
> بجد زعلان
> دة اسمه تجاهل عامدن متعمدن
> ازاى مفيش خبر عن الست اللى اترشحت وشعار حملتها
> كتكوت لكل مواطن
> دحنا هنفقس من الغيظ


لم اسمع عن هذه السيدة استاذ الغريب 
يمكن الشعار دا بمناسبة الحمى القلاعية ؟

----------


## اليمامة

> يوجد كلام عن إحتمال ترشح مصطفى الفقى
> وعن إنسحاب عمر سليمان


برضو ماقريتش يا احمد حاجة زى كدا
بس لغاية دلوقتى سليمان لم يحسم موقفه تماما
اما بالنسبة للفقى ... أهو دا اللى ناقص !

----------


## nariman

> يوجد كلام عن إحتمال ترشح مصطفى الفقى
> وعن إنسحاب عمر سليمان


بالنسبة للفقي مش حتكلم حرصا على صحتي
بس بالنسبة لعمر سليمان ..الرجل الغامض بسلامته
بصراحة أفضل انه يعيد حساباته وينسحب ..أصل ترشيحه شككني أكتر انه مش بس بتحوم حوله الشبهات لأ كمان بيتصرف كأن شيئا لم يكن
وواضح ان اللي ساندينه قوة أكبر بكتير من اللي ساندة مبارك وشلته
يكفي انه طول المدة دي من ساعة الثورة وهو قاعد محدش قاله انت فين والباقيين وقفوا ورا القضبان وأولهم مبارك !!
حتى لو مسرحية بس برضه غريبة

----------


## اليمامة

آخر تحديث يوم الثلاثاء 27 مارس 2012 - 8:27 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة


قرر مجلس شورى الإخوان المسلمين، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، تأجيل حسم موقفه، حول اختيار مرشح الجماعة في الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، وذلك خلال جلسته الطارئة التي انعقدت في المركز العام للجماعة بالمقطم، حيث قرر تأجيل الانعقاد للثلاثاء المقبل.

وكان الاجتماع قد بدأ ظهر اليوم، واستمر لأكثر من 8 ساعات؛ حيث بحث الترشيحات المقدمة من مكاتب الجماعة الإدارية، لاختيار المرشح الأمثل.

يأتي ذلك بعد أن نفت الجماعة، اختيارها للدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتني، رئيس مجلس الشعب، كمرشحها في الانتخابات الرئاسية، بالإضافة لوجود دعوات من شباب الجماعة، لتنظيم وقفة احتجاجية جديدة، أمام مكتب الإرشاد؛ لمطالبة الجماعة بالالتزام بقرارها، بعدم ترشيح أحد قياداتها في الانتخابات.

----------


## الغريب41عام

> لم اسمع عن هذه السيدة استاذ الغريب 
> يمكن الشعار دا بمناسبة الحمى القلاعية ؟


http://www.el-balad.com/117401/mrshh...ktkot-lkl.aspx

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أصدر المجلس العسكرى قرار جمهورى بتمكين أيمن نور بممارسة كافة حقوقه السياسية ..مما يعنى إمكانية ترشحه لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية..ورغم أننى أرجح أن أيمن نور بريء من الأحكام القضائية التى صدرت ضده..إلا أننى غير موافق على قرار المجلس العسكرى..نحن نريد تكريس دولة للقانون لا إستثناءات فيها..وأى وضع لأى هيئة أو شخص يمكن من العفو أو الإستثناء مرفوض سواء جاء عن طريق رئيس الجمهورية أو غيره

----------


## الغريب41عام

> أصدر المجلس العسكرى قرار جمهورى بتمكين أيمن نور بممارسة كافة حقوقه السياسية ..مما يعنى إمكانية ترشحه لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية..ورغم أننى أرجح أن أيمن نور بريء من الأحكام القضائية التى صدرت ضده..إلا أننى غير موافق على قرار المجلس العسكرى..نحن نريد تكريس دولة للقانون لا إستثناءات فيها..وأى وضع لأى هيئة أو شخص يمكن من العفو أو الإستثناء مرفوض سواء جاء عن طريق رئيس الجمهورية أو غيره


حان الان موعد سب المجلس العسكرى
 وحصريا ولأول مرة منذو الثور
يسقط يسقط مجلس العار
يسقط يسقط مجلس الخراب
يسقط يسقط مجلس الهوان
............
والله والله والله والله 
ما عندى ادنى ذرة شك فى ادانه ايمن نور
فهو مدلس كاذب مزور
وعن حقيقه تامه ومن اصحاب ثقه ثقات

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أضحكتموني يا كل من زعل من قرار العفو عن أيمن نور  فما الذي زوره أيمن بالنسبة لتزويرات الفاسد مبارك هو وحزبه السياسي طوال 30 عاما من حكمه هو وحرمه سوزي وإبنهما جمال ؟! ....أنا أعتبر هذا العفو بمثابة رد شرف لأيمن نور  وأول شئ إيجابي يصدره "مجلس الأنس والفرفشة" والمسمى بالخطأ "المجلس العسكري"!.....وعجبي!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> _عشان مستقبل مصر نرشح عمر سليمان لرئاسة الجمهورية لأنهراجل نضيف وراجل محترم وملتزم وطاهر اليد ويعرف ازاى يتعامل مع العقلية الأمريكيةوالعقلية الأسرائيلية ومع عالم التجسس وفى عقله كل مشاكل مصر ورجل من رموز القوةوالحكمة فى تاريخ العسكرية المصرية حيث شهد له الأعداء قبل الأصدقاء بالحزم وقوةالشخصية والتدين والرزانة وجعل من المخابرات العامه المصرية أقوى رابع جهازمخابرات فى العالم ويكفى أنه من يوم ماقامت الثورة لم يعلن عن نفسه بالتصاريحالكاذبة والدعاية الزائفة لنفسه ._
> 
> 
> _الاسم بالكامل:عمر محمود سليمان الفحام ــ اسم الشهرة:عمرسليمان(ورقمه القومى) :23507020100774_




_ وجعل من المخابرات العامه المصرية أقوى رابع جهازمخابرات فى العالم 
بلا خيبة يا راجل كنت فاكرك حتقول 
__ وجعل من مصر رابع دولة العالم تعليميا
__وجعل من مصر رابع دولة في العالم في أنتاج الصلب
__ وجعل من مصر رابع دولة في العالم  في إنتاج الطاقة النووية
__ وجعل من مصر رابع دولة العالم رياضيا
__ وجعل من مصر رابع دولة العالم في إستغلال الطاقة الشمسية
__وجعل من مصر رابع دولة العالم في الحفاظ على حقوق الإنسان 
__وجعل من مصر رابع دولة العالم في إنتاج السيارات الشعبية
__وجعل من مصر رابع دولة العالم سياحيا_


آه يا شعب كله هايم في حب الجاسوس رأفت الهجان 

ألا تعلم أن الشيخ صفوت الشريف 
واللواء عمر سليمان
زملاء في نفس جهاز المخابرات العسكرية














....وعجبي!

----------


## اليمامة

مرتضى منصور يتقدم بأوراق ترشحه للرئاسة عن حزب مصر القومي



آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 28 مارس 2012 - 7:34 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة

توجه المستشار مرتضى منصور، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، مساء اليوم الأربعاء، إلى مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، للتقدم بأوراق ترشحه لمنصب الرئاسة عن حزب مصر القومي، ورافقه حوالي 20 شخصًا من المحامين والموظفين العاملين بمكتبه؛ للتأييد والمساندة.

وأوضح أحمد منصور، نجل المستشار مرتضى منصور، أن: "حملته الانتخابية توقفت عن جمع التوكيلات، بعد أن قامت بجمع حوالي 12 ألف توكيل".

وأضاف قائلاً: "إن موظفي الشهر العقاري تسببوا في صعوبات كبيرة لدى قيام الحملة بجمع التوكيلات، بالإضافة إلى قيام بعض المواطنين بطلب مبالغ مالية، نظير إجراء توكيلات للمستشار مرتضى منصور، مشيرًا إلى أن: "الحملة ستبدأ عملها رسميًا، ابتداء من أول أبريل القادم".

----------


## اليمامة

وزارة العدل ترفض أية تعديلات جديدة على قانون الانتخابات الرئاسية


أبو العز الحريري - المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهوريةوعضو مجلس الشعب


آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 28 مارس 2012 - 5:41 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة
ناقشت لجنة الاقتراحات والشكاوي في مجلس الشعب، اليوم الأربعاء، اقتراحًا بقانون لتعديل القانون رقم 174 لسنة 2005، والخاص بتنظيم الانتخابات الرئاسية، والمقدم من النواب أبو العز الحريري وسامح مكرم عبيد ويوسف حسن وعادل عفيفي؛ حيث طالبوا بتعديل المادة 20 من القانون، بحيث تسمح بتوقف الحملة الدعائية للانتخابات قبل يومين من التاريخ المحدد للاقتراع، وفي حالة إعادة الانتخابات، تبدأ الدعاية من اليوم التالي، لإعلان نتيجة الاقتراع وحتى الساعة الثانية عشرة، ظهر اليوم السابق، على التاريخ المحدد للاقتراع في انتخابات الإعادة.

وتساءل النائب أبو العز الحريري: "هل يُعقل أن الشعب المصري يعرف مرشحه للرئاسة في 21 يومًا فقط، بصورة لم تحدث في العالم كله؟"، مطالبًا بتعديل المادة المختصة بحملة الدعاية الانتخابية للرئاسة.

واعتبر الحريري أن هذا اتجاهًا صريحًا لتزوير الانتخابات القادمة، وأن 21 يومًا فقط لا تكفي للدعاية بين 85 مليون مصري، لإقناعهم ببرنامجه الانتخابي، ومناقشة هذا البرنامج وعرضه، فضلا عن مناظرة المنافسين، وكشف عوار الحكومة وكيفية معالجته".

ومن جانبه، قال المستشار عمر الشريف، مساعد وزير العدل للشؤون القانونية: "إن الحكومة رفضت مشروع القانون؛ لأنه غير دستوري، حيث تنص التعديلات الدستورية التي أقرها الشعب المصري، في استفتاء مارس على ما جاء بالقانون المعمول به في انتخابات الرئاسة، وبالتالي لا يجوز إصدار تشريع في الوقت الحالي".

وقد اعترض أبو العز الحريري، نائب حزب التحالف الشعبي، والمرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية عن نفس الحزب، على ما قاله مساعد وزير العدل، قائلا: "الحكومة ليس لها حق الرفض ونحن نشرع، ويجب عليها أن تلتزم بما نشرعه سواء ارتضت أم لا".

----------


## اليمامة

أبو الفتوح يتقدم بأوراق ترشيحه لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية يوم غد الخميس

آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 28 مارس 2012 - 5:25 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة

أعلن الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، اليوم الأربعاء، أنه: "سيتوجه إلى اللجنة القضائية العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، غدًا الخميس، لتقديم أوراق ترشيحه في الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة".

وأوضح أبو الفتوح، أنه: "سيقوم بالإعلان عن برنامجه الانتخابي، عقب تقديمه لأوراق ترشحه"، مؤكدًا على أنه: "بهذه الخطوة سيكون أول مرشح للرئاسة، يعلن عن برنامج انتخابي متكامل وتفصيلي بعد ثورة 25 يناير، كما سيطرحه للحوار المجتمعي بين المواطنين".

يجدر الإشارة إلى، أن الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، قد أعلن في الأسبوع الماضي، عن حصوله على توكيلات من الشعب المصري، تزيد على 30 ألف توكيل، بما يساعده على الترشح على منصب رئيس الجمهورية، وفقًا لقرارت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية.

----------


## اليمامة

بالنسبة لقرار العفو عن ايمن نور ..انا شايفة انه تم من قبل نوع من انواع العفو برضو عن بعض قيادات الإخوان والمعتقلين ..فربما دا يكون نوع من المصالحة الوطنية المعترف بها فى عالم السياسة وعلشان الجميع يتساوى ..فى النهاية مش هاتفرق كتير فى رأيى العفو عن ايمن نور أو لأ لأن أغلب رأي الناس فيه انه ليس نزيه ..هو عموما اول واحد دفع تمن الوقوف فى وجه مبارك كمترشح وأعتقد انه هياخد فرصته اللى حرم منها من زمان ودفع تمنها ..وخلى الناس هى اللى تقول رأيها فيه !

----------


## الشاطر حسن

مجهود رائع ياأم آدم جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## اليمامة

*بجاتو: فرز توكيلات أبو الفتوح تظهر تخطيه الـ30 ألف توكيل مستوفاة للشروط*

عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح أمام اللجنة الانتخابية 
*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 29 مارس 2012 - 4:59 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أعلن المستشار حاتم بجاتو، الأمين العام للجنة القضائية العليا المشرفة على انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، أن: "الفرز الأولي للتوكيلات الخاصة بالمرشح للرئاسة الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، أظهر تخطيه عدد التوكيلات المستوفاة للشروط وهي 30 ألف توكيل".*وأوضح بجاتو، في تصريح لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، اليوم الخميس، أن: "الإعلان الدستوري وقانون تنظيم الانتخابات الرئاسية، يشترطان بالنسبة للمرشح المستقل التقدم بـ(30) ألف توكيل على الأقل من المواطنين، شريطة أن يتوزعوا على 15 محافظة، وألا يقل عدد المؤيدين من كل محافظة عن 1000 مؤيد".

----------


## اليمامة

*مشددًا على ضرورة حسن التصرف بوضع الدستور الذي يؤمن مستقبل مصر لمئات السنين وإلا يكون دستورًا على هوى أغلبية مرهونة بخمس سنوات فقط..*
*شفيق: خبرتي بوزارة الطيران ورئاسة الوزراء تؤهلني لأكون رئيس مصر القادم*
*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 29 مارس 2012 - 4:00 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أكد الدكتور أحمد شفيق، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، أنه: "لن يضيع فرصة لتحقيق كل ما نحلم به كمصريين بعد ثورة 25 يناير"، مشيرًا إلى أن: "خبرته ومؤهلاته العملية والجانب العملي خلال عمله كوزير للطيران المدني، وبعدها كرئيس لمجلس الوزراء تؤهله لأن يكون رئيس مصر القادم".*جاء ذلك خلال المؤتمر الجماهيري الذي عقده شفيق بمنطقة باب الشعرية والظاهر والجمالية، بحضور عدد من كبار عائلات المنطقة، وعدد من رجال الأعمال ونواب مجلس الشعب السابقين.وأشار شفيق إلى أن: "الخبرة التي حصل عليها طول كل هذه السنوات من العمل والنجاح والسمعة الطيبة التي حظي بها قطاع الطيران المدني في مصر، تؤهله لتولي منصب رئاسة الجمهورية وقيادة البلاد".وأوضح أنه: "تمكن من تطوير قطاع الطيران المدني في مصر، حتى وصل إلى العالمية في سنوات قليلة دون أن يكلف الدولة أية أعباء مالية"، مشيرًا إلى أنه: " تولى مسؤولية وزارة الطيران المدني، وكانت هناك خسائر سنوية تُقدر بحوالي 320 مليون دولار، وحقق فائضًا وصل إلى 550 مليون دولار وأصبحت مصر رائدة في مجال الطيران في أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط، كما أنه رفض بيع أو خصخصة أي جزء من الشركة الوطنية للطيران المدني".وتعهد الفريق أحمد شفيق بأنه: "لو شعر في أي وقت بعد وصوله للحكم أنه غير قادر على الوفاء بالتزاماته وتعهداته، والمهمة أصبحت صعبة عليه لن يتردد ثانية في ترك المكان"، كما أكد: "ضرورة أن نحسن التصرف بوضع الدستور الذي يؤمن مستقبل مصر لمئات السنين، وإلا يكون الدستور القادم على هوى أغلبية مرهونة بخمس سنوات فقط، ولكن الدستور لابد أن يكون لزمن طويل".وقال الدكتور أحمد شفيق، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، إنه : "لابد من إعمال المصلحة العامة للمصريين وليس لأهواء البعض، وأن يوضع الدستور بناء على رغبات المصريين جميعًا وليس مجموعة قاعدة 4 أو 5 سنوات".ودعا شفيق الشباب إلى: "الحكم على الأمور بحقيقتها، وأن يكونوا أصحاب مبدأ، مطالبًا بالتفاؤل"، وقال: "المستقبل أفضل والمصريون قادرون على الوصول للأفضل، مصر تحتاج الفترة القادمة الثقة والمصداقية، والعالم لابد أن يشعر خلال الشهور القادمة أن مصر فيها نظام قوي ومسيطر على البلاد".وقال: "لابد أن نبني مستقبل أفضل للمصريين جميعًا، فلا يمكن عندما يتحدث المصريون عن الأفضل دائمًا يكون في الماضي ولا يكون الحاضر أو المستقبل؛ سواء في النظافة والنظام أو الأمن".وأضاف أن: "لديه مشروع هائل ليجعل قناة السويس أكبر منطقة حرة في العالم؛ بإقامة مشروعات على مسافة 120 كيلومترًا وجذب الاستثمارات والمشروعات الكبرى"، وشدد شفيق على ضرورة أن: "ترقى بالمرتبات؛ لأن مصر فيها خير كثير لم يستفد به المصريون بعد، ولم يتم توزيعه بالعدل".

----------


## اليمامة

*بالفيديو.. أبو الفتوح: برنامجي يسعي لتحقيق أهداف ثورة 25 يناير*
*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 29 مارس 2012 - 2:29 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أعلن الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، اليوم الخميس، عن ملامح برنامجه الانتخابي، وذلك بعد تقدمه إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، بأوراق ترشحه رسميًا في الانتخابات الرئاسية المزمع إجراؤها يومي 23 و24 مايو المقبل.*وأكد أبو الفتوح خلال مؤتمر صحفي عقده أمام العليا للانتخابلت الرئاسية، أن برنامجه مطروح للمناقشة المجتمعية تحت عنوان "مصر القوية"، وأنه سيركز خلال السنوات الأربع الأولي من حكمه على الرعاية الصحية والتعليم.واستعرض المرشح للرئاسة، أهداف برنامجه من ناحية الرعاية الصحية للمواطنين قائلا: إنها حق لكل المصريين، ويجب أن يضمن تأمينه الصحي منذ ولادته، وحتى آخر حياته مع العمل على رفع موازنة الصحة من 4% إلى 15% من ميزانية الدولة.وعن مشروعه التعليمي فقد أشار إلى أن التعليم ينبغي أن يتاح للجميع من (الابتدائية وحتى الجامعة) مع إعادة النظر في مناهج التعليم وتطويرها بما يناسب عصرنا الحالي.واستكمل أبو الفتوح حديثه عن أن دور الرئيس القادم هو الحفاظ على الاستقلال الوطني لمصر في كافة مؤسساتها مشيرا إلى أنه سيعمل جاهدا خلال المائة يوم الأولى - إذا كتب له الوصول لمنصب الرئاسة - على إعادة هيكلة المؤسسة الأمنية بما يعيد الاطمئنان للشارع المصري.وتمنى خلال مؤتمره الصحفي أن يعود الأزهر لسابق عهده بحيث يكون مستقلا، ويتم انتخاب شيخه دون تدخل من السلطة، قائلا: "نريد للأزهر أن يسترد عافيته فهو سيظل مرجعيتنا في فهم الإسلام، وهو القوة الناعمة لمصر وبالمثل أيضا الكنيسة المصرية التي يجب أن تعود لممارسة دورها في قارة افريقيا وبصفة خاصة في تعاونها مع اثيوبيا، بما يحمي مصالحنا المصرية المتعلقة بمنابع النيل".وأشار أبو الفتوح إلى أن المرأة في برنامجه الانتخابي "مواطنة لها حقوقها وتخرج لمجتمعها المصري كإنسانة كما أوصانا رسولنا الكريم بقوله إن النساء شقائق الرجال".

----------


## اليمامة

موكب الدكتور حازم صلاح إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بمصر الجديدة
*آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 30 مارس 2012 - 4:15 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*وصلت مسيرة المؤيدين للشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، منذ قليل، إلى مسجد النور بالعباسية، وذلك أثناء طريقها إلى مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، وقد توقفت هناك لأداء صلاة العصر بينما لا يزال الأوتوبيس الذي يحمل توكيلات أبو إسماعيل في منطقة الدمرداش، وسط حالة من الشلل المروري التام.*وكانت المسيرة قد تحركت ظهر اليوم، عقب صلاة الجمعة، من مسجد أسد بن الفرات، في صحبة المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، الذي سيتقدم بأوراقه رسميا، للجنة الانتخابات بمصر الجديدة، كمرشح رسمي للرئاسة.وكان الآلاف من مؤيدي أبو إسماعيل، قد تجمعوا بعد صلاة الجمعة، داخل وخارج مسجد أبو الفرات، حيث رددوا هتافات مؤيدة له، بقولهم: "الشعب يريد حازم أبو إسماعيل"، و"الرئيس اهو".تجدر الإشارة إلى أن حملة أبو إسماعيل، قد دعت إلى عمل سلاسل ودروع بشرية، من الدقي وحتى مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية بمصر الجديدة، أثناء تقديم مرشحها لأوراقه.

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

*بالفيديو.. أنصار حازم أبو إسماعيل يهتفون: لو فيها تزوير.. إعدام يا مشير*

مؤيدو الدكتور حازم أبو إسماعيل من أمام مقر لجنة انتخابات الرئاسة
*آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 30 مارس 2012 - 7:35 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*وجه أنصار حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، اليوم الجمعة، رسالة شديدة اللهجة للمشير حسين طنطاوي، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، قائلين له: "لو فيها تزوير.. إعدام يا مشير"، وذلك أثناء وقوفهم أمام مقر اللجنة القضائية العليا المشرفة على انتخابات الرئاسة ومقرها مصر الجديدة، وذلك للتعبير عن تأييدهم لمرشحهم الرئاسي.*وكان الدكتور حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح الرئاسي لانتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة، قد وصل إلى مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات مساء اليوم، فيما وصل أتوبيسان بهما عشرات الآلاف من التوكيلات التي تم جمعها من المحافظات المختلفة.وقد تجمهر عدد كبير من أنصار أبو إسماعيل يقدر بعشرات الآلاف أمام مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات رافعين لافتات وشعارات "الله أكبر، القرآن هيكمنا"، "الصحافة فين، الشيخ حازم أهو"، فيما قام عدد من أنصار الشيخ حازم بتنظيم حركة المرور بعد حدوث شلل مروري أثناء مسيرة أنصاره من الدقي إلى مقر اللجنة، وظهروا في شكل تنظيمي والتزم الرجال بجانب والسيدات في جانب آخر.

----------


## اليمامة

*حمدي حسن: على العسكري وليس الأخوان أن يعود لدروس التاريخ ليتعلم كيف يسقط الطغاة*
*فيديو: آلاف الإخوان في 15 مظاهرة ضد العسكري بالإسكندرية.. استمرارك على نعشي*
*آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 30 مارس 2012 - 7:47 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*نظم الآلاف من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالإسكندرية، 15 مظاهرة حاشدة في شوارع محافظة الإسكندرية اليوم الجمعة، مطالبين برحيل المجلس العسكري الذي يدير شئون مصر منذ إسقاط نظام الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك، بينما تتواصل الخلافات بشأن تشكيل اللجنة التأسيسية المعنية بصياغة الدستور.*ورفع المحتجون أعلام مصر ولافتات كتبت عليها عبارات منها "يا عسكر ما تحلمشي.. استمرارك على نعشي.. البلد ما تتباعشي"، مرددين هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، و"لا لحكومة الجنزوري"، في إطار حملة "سلمها بالأصول" التي أطلقها المكتب الإداري للإخوان بمحافظة الإسكندرية.وأعلن حمدي حسن، المتحدث الإعلامي باسم الحملة أن الحملة ستتصاعد إلى أن تسقط حكومة كمال الجنزوري، وقال "إذا كان المجلس العسكري يريد أن يتعلم ويعلمنا دروس التاريخ، فالتاريخ يعلمنا أن الشعوب هي التي تنتصر وأن السلطان المستبد لا ينتصر أبدا".

----------


## اليمامة

*البسطويسي يتقدم بأوراق ترشحه للرئاسة عن حزب التجمع بعد غد الأحد*
*آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 30 مارس 2012 - 7:00 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أعلن المستشار هشام البسطويسي، نائب رئيس محكمة النقض السابق، أنه سيتقدم بأوراق ترشحه لرئاسة الجمهورية إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بعد غد الأحد.*وأضاف البسطويسي أنه سوف يقوم غدا باستكمال الإجراءات والأوراق اللازمة للتقدم للترشيح عن حزب التجمع، ليكون بذلك المرشح الحزبي الخامس، والمرشح المؤكد رقم 8.وكان البسطويسي قد أعلن الثلاثاء الماضى ترشحه رسميا للرئاسة عن حزب التجمع، وتقدم باستقالته لرئيس محكمة النقض المستشار حسام الغريانى رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى مساء نفس اليوم وذلك للتفرغ الكامل لخوض انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، حيث يحظر قانون السلطة القضائية خوض القضاة الانتخابات البرلمانية والرئاسية والانخراط في العمل السياسي والحزبى.

----------


## اليمامة

*المرشح الرئاسي: اختيار 3 نواب قبطي وامرأة وشاب خيانة ورشوة اجتماعية*
*أبو إسماعيل: تقدمت بـ160 ألف نموذج تأييد (مطهرة) لم يدفع فيها مليما واحدا*
*آخر تحديث يوم السبت 31 مارس 2012 - 5:50 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
* أكد حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، أنه لم يرتب للحشود الكبيرة التي رافقته أثناء تقديم أوراقه إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات أمس الجمعة، لكنها تعكس واقعا يعيشه الناس وقلقا علي مستقبلهم.* وقال أبو إسماعيل خلال ندوته بنادي الشمس أمس الجمعة، بعد تقديم أوراقه رسميا: "لا أستطيع أن أوفي شكرا هذه الجموع الصادقة، ولا من رأيتهم يُعتصرون من شدة الزحام ليقدموا سندا نفسيا لي وأنا أقدم أوراق الترشح، وأنا أعلم أنهم يفعلون ذلك لرسالة يؤمنون بها و إدراكا للحظة الفاصلة، جزاكم الله عني خيرا وتولى عني مثوبتكم، سندتم قلبي وشددتم أزري وقويتم ظهري، وطمأنتم خاطري، وعظمتم أملي في أن يكتب الله النصر المؤزر لهذه الرسالة المباركة.. وإلى مواطن الرباط يوميا خلال الفترة القادمة إن شاء الله ". وأعلن أبو إسماعيل أنه قدم أمس 160 ألف توكيل إلى اللجنة، مضيفا أنه فوجئ بحصوله على آلاف التوكيلات من المسيحيين، وقال: "هذا دين في رقبتي وأنا مسئول عنه أمام الله"، مؤكدا أن رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات أشار عليه أن يقدم 30 ألف توكيل فقط، ولكنه صمم علي تقديم كل التوكيلات، لأن هذه التوكيلات لمواطنين أجهدوا أنفسهم لترشيحه بدافع شخصي دون أي توجيه ، لافتا إلى أنه كان يتمنى أن يحتفظ بهذه التوكيلات ويحتضنها لأنها توكيلات "مطهرة لم يدفع فيها مليما واحدا"، معتبرا ذلك مؤشرا مقبولا لمستقبل مصر الخالي من الرشاوى. وأضاف أنه سيختار 3 نواب لرئيس الجمهورية في حال فوزه في الانتخابات الرئاسية، على أن يتم اختيارهم وفقا للمهام التي سيكلفون بتنفيذها، رافضا تعيين يساري أو يميني أو قبطي أو عسكري في المنصب بهدف استرضاء هذه الفئات المجتمعية، واعتبرها خيانة ورشوة اجتماعية. وعلق أبو إسماعيل عما اشيع عن أن والدته أمريكية، قائلاً: "حكاية إن أمي أمريكية دي، إطمنوا ده مش صحيح.. والدتي مصرية خالصة،  وخايف والله أروح ألاقي مراتي فرنساوية".

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مجهوداتك أكثر من رائعة
كل الشكر لك يا ندى 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الهيئة البرلمانية لحزب الحرية والعدالة ترشح خيرت الشاطر لرئاسة الجمهورية

وبهذا فخيرت الشاطر وحازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل سيتنافسون على الرئاسة مع إحترامى لبعض الأسماء المطروحة وعدم إحترامى لأسماء أخرى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> 
> بالفيديو.. أبو الفتوح: برنامجي يسعي لتحقيق أهداف ثورة 25 يناير*



أحمدك يارب كانت خايف تقول أهداف الإنقلاب العسكري في ٢٣ يوليو ١٩٥٢

----------


## nariman

> الهيئة البرلمانية لحزب الحرية والعدالة ترشح خيرت الشاطر لرئاسة الجمهورية
> 
> وبهذا فخيرت الشاطر وحازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل سيتنافسون على الرئاسة مع إحترامى لبعض الأسماء المطروحة وعدم إحترامى لأسماء أخرى


مش فاهمة .. هو مش خيرت اتضح ان العفو اللي صدر عنه جزئي بمعنى ان السابقة لسه مسجلة ما لم يصدر عفو كامل زي أيمن نور
يعني ماينفعش يترشح كده ؟؟

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> *بالفيديو.. أنصار حازم أبو إسماعيل يهتفون: لو فيها تزوير.. إعدام يا مشير*



طبعاً هو فى حاجة تانى .. ليلته سوداء لو ده حصل ..

متابعة ومجهود ممتاز ربنا يخليك يا يمامة

----------


## اليمامة

> الهيئة البرلمانية لحزب الحرية والعدالة ترشح خيرت الشاطر لرئاسة الجمهورية
> 
> وبهذا فخيرت الشاطر وحازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل سيتنافسون على الرئاسة مع إحترامى لبعض الأسماء المطروحة وعدم إحترامى لأسماء أخرى


فعلا يا أحمد ..بل وغالبا هو الشاطر لو دا فعلا هيحصل 
بس الاخوان من فترة فعلا كانوا بيقدموه للترشيح ..بس آخر معلوماتى انهم تراجعوا ولغاية دلوقتى لم يستقروا على اسم 

عموما هنتابع مع بعض دلوقتى الأخبار ..

----------


## اليمامة

فعلا يا أحمد ..الأخبار الطازجة اليوم بتؤكد فعلا ترشيح الإخوان للشاطر ..أنا مش عارفة هما عايزين ايه بالضبط ؟
*جبهة التغيير السلمي: دفع الإخوان بالشاطر مرشحا رئاسيا صفقة مفضوحة مع العسكر*

*آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 1 أبريل 2012 - 12:45 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة**اعتبرت الجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمي قرار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بترشيح خيرت الشاطر لرئاسة الجمهورية دليلا على صفقة مفضوحة بين جماعة الإخوان والعسكري.* جاء ذلك في بيان للجبهة صدر اليوم الأحد، وحصلت "بوابة الشروق" على نسخة منه، طالبت فيه الشعب المصري بعدم التصويت للشاطر، معتبرة أنه "يصب في صالح تفتيت الأصوات لصالح تحالف "العسكري والإخوان" سواء كان المرشح التوافقي هو "الشاطر" أو غيره من مرشحي الفلول". وأشار البيان الصادر إلى أن "إعلان الترشح يعد موافقة ضمنية على المادة 28 حيث قبلوا بالدفع بمرشحهم وهم يعلمون أن هذه المادة من الإعلان الدستوري ستعمل على تغيير نتيجة الانتخابات، ومع ذلك قبلوا بها رغم كونهم التيار الوحيد القادر على إلغائها كونه من يتحكم في أغلبية المجلس، إلا إذا كانوا قد أخذوا وعودًا من المجلس العسكري بتزكية مرشحهم". وتابعت  الجبهة الحرة بقولها: "والأمر اللافت للنظر هو أن البيان الصحفي الذي عقدته الجماعة تحدث عن أنها ليست طامعة في السلطة، وهو ما يكشف عن مراهقة سياسية تعيدنا إلى كلمة المخلوع أثناء الثورة بقوله أنه لم يكن يوما طامعا في السلطة، رغم أن أحدًا لا يلومها على أن تسعى للسلطة فهذا حقها لكن ليس بهذه الطريقة السخيفة التي تعتمد على تذبذب الموقف والتلون والكذب الصريح. وأكد بيان الجبهة أن ترشيح  الشاطر يعد تفتيتًا للأصوات ومحاولة لإقصاء بعض المرشحين المحسوبين على الثورة لصالح المرشح التوافقي الذي لن يخرج عن "الشاطر" إذا ما كنت نتيجة الاتفاق بين المجلس والإخوان هي مرشح الأخيرة، أو تفويت الفرصة على مرشحي الثورة لصالح مرشح "الفلول" الذي توافق عليه الاثنان. واختتمت الجبهة بيانها بالقول بأن "مبررات الجماعة في الدفع بمرشحها جاءت غير مفهومة، فإذا كانت الظروف قد تغيرت كما يقولون فهناك بالفعل مرشحهم "أبو الفتوح" الذي يحمل أيديولوجيتهم كاملة وهو يصرح بهذا، لكن الصفقة تبدو واضحة بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك".

----------


## اليمامة

*نيويورك تايمز: ترشيح الشاطر يثير أعصاب الغرب وجماعة الإخوان أخلفت وعدها*

المهندس خيرت الشاطر - المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية عن حزب الحرية والعدالة
*آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 1 أبريل 2012 - 12:30 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*علقت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز الأمريكية اليوم على دفع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين برمزها القيادى خيرت الشاطر فى الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة وهو ما جاء عكس وعود الجماعة بعدم المنافسة على مقعد الرئاسة واحتكار السلطة في مصر.*وقالت الصحيفة فى تعليقها الذي نشرته على موقعها على الإنترنت: إن خيرت الشاطر رجل الأعمال الثري البالغ من العمر 62 عامًا وبفضل الثقل السياسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين غير القابلة للمنافسة وشعبيتها اصبح الان فى طليعة المتسابقين السياسيين.ورأت الصحيفة أن ترشيح خيرت الشاطر من المرجح أن يثير أعصاب الغرب وبالفعل قد أثار غضب الليبراليين في مصر الذين باتوا يتساءلون الآن ترى أي وعد آخر قطعته على نفسها جماعة الإخوان قد تتخلى عنه؟ وذكرت الصحيفة أن خوض الجماعة سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية يشير إلى جدل بشأن مستقبل الحركة السياسية الاسلامية التى يتردد صداها فى المنطقة، موضحة أن خيرت الشاطر يواجه منافسين إسلاميين على يمينه وعلى يساره، فمن ناحية يواجه عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح وهو صاحب فكر اكثر تحررًا ومنشق عن جماعة الاخوان المسلمين والآخر حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل وهو مرشح سلفى أكثر تشددًا.وأردفت الصحيفة تقول: إن خوض جماعة الاخوان المسلمين للسباق ربما يعود من ناحية إلى أن الظهور القوى لمنافسة أخرى، في إشارة إلى السلفيين، قد يخفض من سلطات الجماعة التي ترى نفسها صوت الاسلام الاصيل فى العملية السياسية المصرية.ومضت الصحيفة تقول: إن الشاطر يعتبر محافظا ولكنه فى نفس الوقت براجماتى فهو دائما يقول إن الإسلام يتطلب السماحة والديمقراطية وطالب بتجارة حرة وفتح الأسواق وانه وجه جماعة الاخوان المسلمين فى اول تعهد علنى لها بالابقاء على اتفاقية السلام مع إسرائيل.وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن وزارة الخارجية فى واشنطن رفضت التعليق على ترشيح الشاطر، إلا أنها أوضحت أن العديد من المسؤولين الامريكيين الذين اجتمعوا مع الشاطر لدى زيارتهم للقاهرة أشادوا بحداثته وعقليته الاقتصادية الناجحة.

----------


## اليمامة

*وسائل الإعلام الفلسطينية تبرز ترشيح خيرت الشاطر لانتخابات الرئاسة*

*آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 1 أبريل 2012 - 12:21 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
*اهتمت الصحف ووسائل الإعلام الفلسطينية بنبأ إعلان جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ترشيح خيرت الشاطر نائب مرشد الجماعة في انتخابات الرئاسة  القادمة، المقررة في شهر مايو المقبل.* وأبرزت صحيفتا "القدس" و"الحياة الجديدة" النبأ، ونقلت فقرات مطولة من المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده محمد بديع، مرشد عام جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الليلة الماضية، لإعلان قرار الجماعة الدفع بخيرت الشاطر لخوض انتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة. كما نقلت وكالة الأنباء الفلسطينية (وفا) النبأ بعد إعلانه مباشرة، ونقلته أغلب المواقع الإخبارية الفلسطينية، واحتفت به المواقع الإلكترونية التابعة لحركة حماس، مشيرة إلى أن ترشيح الشاطر جاء بأغلبية 56 عضوا من 108 حضروا اجتماع مجلس شورى الجماعة مقابل 52 رفضوا ترشيحه، ونشرت بعض المواقع السيرة الذاتية للشاطر. كما أذاعت قناة فلسطين الفضائية نبأ دفع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لخيرت الشاطر لخوض انتخابات الرئاسة في نشرتها الإخبارية، ووضعت الخبر على شريط الأخبار بها على مدار الساعة. وكان محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، قد أعلن في مؤتمر صحفي الليلة الماضية بالقاهرة أن الجماعة قررت ترشيح خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد لخوض  انتخابات الرئاسة، بعد أن تراجعت الجماعة عن قرارها السابق بعدم تقديم أو دعم أي مرشح في انتخابات الرئاسة.

----------


## اليمامة

*بي بي سي: دفع الإخوان بالشاطر في سباق الرئاسة يقلق الليبراليين*
*آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 1 أبريل 2012 - 12:19 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*وصفت هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية "بي بي سي" قرار  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ترشيح المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام للجماعة لانتخابات الرئاسة؛ بأنه يزيد المخاوف لدى القوى الوطنية الأخرى من أن تزداد قوة الإخوان لدرجة أكبر مما هي عليه الآن.*وقالت الهيئة- في تقرير لها: إن على رأس هذه القوى المنزعجة من قرار الجماعة - الذي يخالف تعهدها السابق بعدم الدفع بمرشح من قيادييها في الانتخابات الرئاسية  المقبلة- هو التيار الليبرالي، إضافة إلى أن هذا القرار يأتي في ظل توتر العلاقات بين الجماعة والمجلس العسكري بشكل مطرد.وأضافت، أن ترشيح الشاطر للرئاسة من شأنه إنهاء الكثير من اللغط والأقاويل والشائعات التي أثيرت حول ما إذا كانت الجماعة سترشح أحد أعضائها لانتخابات الرئاسة أم لا، وذلك بعد النجاح الكبير الذي حققته "الإخوان" في الانتخابات البرلمانية بغرفتيها "الشعب والشورى".وكان الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة المنبثق عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أعلن أمس السبت أن الحزب قرّر ترشيح المهندس خيرت الشاطر لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية بناء على العديد من المتغيرات المتلاحقة التي شهدتها البلاد خلال الفترة الماضية.

----------


## اليمامة

*الخارجية الأمريكية رفضت التعليق على ترشيح الإخوان للشاطر*
*إسرائيل: الشاطر لا يتمنى الخير لنا.. ودبلوماسي غربي: تحدٍ متعمد للعسكري*
*آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 1 أبريل 2012 - 11:15 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة*
*وصف مسؤول إسرائيلي قرار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في مصر الدفع بمرشح للانتخابات الرئاسية بأنه أمر "مقلق"، في الوقت الذي تباينت فيه الردود على الساحة المصرية إثر قرار الجماعة.* 
فقد قال مسئول إسرائيلي، في تصريح لصحيفة نيويورك تايمز الأمريكية نشرته اليوم الأحد تعليقا على إعلان المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمصر أمس ترشيح المهندس خيرت الشاطر لخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية، "من الواضح أن هذا ليس نبأ جيدا". وأضاف المسؤول، الذي طلب عدم ذكر اسمه، "الإخوان المسلمون ليسوا أصدقاء لنا ولا يتمنون لنا الخير"، وأوضح "السؤال الكبير هو مدى البراغماتية التي سيكونون عليها إذا ما وصلوا إلى السلطة". وذكرت الصحيفة أن الخارجية الأميركية رفضت التعليق على ترشح الشاطر لخوض انتخابات الرئاسة. وقال دبلوماسي غربي لوكالة رويترز: "هذا الموقف ليس خرقا فحسب لوعودهم لكنه يمثل تحديا متعمدا للمجلس العسكري (الذي يدير شؤون البلاد)"، مضيفا، أن تحول الجماعة عن موقفها يشير إلى قلقها من أن يعرقل آخرون صعودها للسلطة.

----------


## اليمامة

*القيادي الإخواني السابق: الإخوان مني وأنا منهم.. وتاريخي يشفع لي طمعي المشروع*

*أبو الفتوح: أنا وكيل شرعي لأصوات الإخوان.. وموسى وشفيق فلول بدرجات متفاوتة**آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 1 أبريل 2012 - 11:00 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة**صرح الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، أنه يثق في تصويت أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لصالحه، وأنه بمثابة الوكيل الشرعي لتلك الأصوات التي لن تذهب لغيره، بحسب ما ذكره موقع "العربية.نت"، مساء أمس السبت، دون أن يوضح إن كان هذا التصريح صدر قبل أو بعد ترشيح مجلس شورى الجماعة للمهندس خيرت الشاطر، لكن سياق الحوار يوحي بأنه جاء قبل القرار الإخواني.*واعتبر أبو الفتوح، الذي قام مجلس شورى الإخوان بفصله لإعلانه الترشح لمنصب الرئاسة في وقت سابق، أن عمرو موسى والفريق أحمد شفيق، من الفلول المنتمين لنظام الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك، ولكن بدرجات متفاوتة.وقال: إنه لم يكن يرد على ذهنه حجم التأييد الشعبي، الذي وجده في جولته الانتخابية بقرى مصر، وإن كل ذلك التأييد يجعله يعود بخاطره دائما إلى لحظة وقوفه في وجه الرئيس المصري الراحل أنور السادات، معترضا على بعض فقرات حديثه لطلبة جامعة القاهرة، ولا تغيب عنه أيضا أيام الاعتقال التي عاناها بسبب آرائه السياسية، وكلما جالت تلك المواقف بخاطره زادته صلابة على الوصول إلى هدفه في خدمة شعب مصر، ليتمكن من التعبير عن رأيه بصراحة دون خوف من الاعتقال أو الاضطهاد بالمعتقلات المريرة الطعم.وأضاف: "أريد الوصول بحرية الرأي لدى المصريين إلى ما قام به الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - الذي أعلن على الملأ أن الصواب جانبه ولحق بجانب المرأة التي اعترضت رأيه، وأن تنتهي الموافقة العمياء على سلوك الرؤساء المصريين مخافة العواقب".وتابع أبو الفتوح: "أرغب في تحرير عقول المصريين وقلوبهم ليصلحوا اعوجاج الرعاة، فإذا لم يتحرر المصريون فسوف يعود نظام مبارك بكل ما رسخ في العقول من سلبيات، لذلك سأجعل من ميدان التحرير رمزا للشهداء وعصا لإرهاب المخالفين".وحول برنامجه الانتخابي، أوضح أبو الفتوح أن أول الأعمال التي سيقوم بتنفيذها حال فوزه للرئاسة هي "إعادة الثقة إلى نفوس المصريين لتحقيق نهضة اقتصادية مؤسسة على نظام سياسي قوي، والتركيز على الرعاية الصحية، وتطوير العملية التعليمية".وأشار إلى أن "التجربة التركية نموذج رائع، لأنها تجربة وطنية وضعت الشعب أمام طموحاته وأشركته في المشروع القومي للبلاد".ورداً على سؤال حول إقدامه على الترشح للرئاسة ومخالفته منهج الجماعة، ذكر أبو الفتوح أن تقدمه للرئاسة كان من قبيل "الفريضة الوطنية"، التي جعلته يقدم على الخطوة ولا ينتظر المباركة الأمريكية لإعلان ترشحه.وأكد أن علاقته بالإخوان على أفضل ما يرام، وأنه واثق من أن أصوات الإخوان ستذهب لصالحه، باعتباره الوكيل الشرعي لتلك الأصوات، وأنه لا يوجد لدي كوادر وشباب الإخوان بديل عنه، باعتباره أحد القيادات المؤسسة للجماعة، على حد تعبيره.وأوضح: "تاريخي يشفع لي في ذلك الطمع المشروع، فهم مني وأنا منهم، ولن يؤثر على علاقتي بالجماعة حديث المرشد الأعلى للإخوان، الدكتور محمد بديع، بأن استبعادي من الجماعة جاء لمخالفتي عهدي مع الله، رغم أن هذا التصريح يحمل خطورة شديدة، ولا أثق في صدوره، لأن معناه أن الجماعة ظل الله على الأرض".وتابع: "إعلان قيادات الإخوان عدم دعمي لا يُفهم منه عدم حصولي على أصوات مناصريهم، فالدعم شيء، والتصويت شيء آخر".وعن منهجه في التعامل مع تيارات دينية وسياسية متنوعة ظهرت بعد الثورة حال فوزه بالرئاسة، قال أبو الفتوح: "تقصد البهائيين والشيعة والعلمانيين، إن دستور مصر لن يخلو من مواد تؤكد هويتها الإسلامية السنية، وبالتالي فإن الشيعة فصيل يمكنهم ممارسة عقائدهم كما يشاءون دون خوض في حملات تبشيرية ضد شباب وفتيات أهل السنّة.كما أن القضاء منح البهائيين حكما بأحقية إثبات هويتهم في بطاقاتهم الشخصية، والرئيس المسئول في دولة ديمقراطية لا يتدخل في أحكام القضاء.وواصل حديثه: أما بالنسبة للعلمانيين فلنفرق بين نوعين منهم: الأول علمانية كلية تقصي الدين عن المجتمع وعن الحياة العامة للمواطنين، وأصحاب ذلك الفكر مرفوضون تماما، لرغبتهم في إحياء تجربة كمال أتاتورك مع إعلانه تأسيس الجمهورية التركية عام 1923، أما الفكر الثاني فهو العلمانية الجزئية التي قصدها رئيس الوزراء التركي، رجب طيب أردوغان، وتعني عدم وجود تمييز ديني داخل الوطن، ولكنها في الوقت ذاته لا تعني إلغاء المرجعية العليا الدينية للأمة، وتلك المرجعية في مصر هي الحضارة الإسلامية، التي يستظل بها الجميع، سواء كانوا مسلمين أو مسيحيين أو يهودا.واختتم قائلا: "إذا تحقق لي الفوز بالرئاسة، فالمصريون عندي سواء، وإذا وجدت من بين المسيحيين أو النساء من تتوافر لديه المقومات المطلوبة فساختاره لمنصب نائب الرئيس".

----------


## اليمامة

*محامي الإخوان يسحب أوراق ترشح خيرت الشاطر للرئاسة*


*آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 1 أبريل 2012 - 3:54 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*


*وصل عبد المنعم عبد المقصود، محامي جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، اليوم الأحد، إلى مقر اللجنة القضائية العليا للانتخابت الرئاسية؛ لسحب أوراق ترشح خيرت الشاطر لرئاسة الجمهورية، ومن المقرر أن يتقدم الشاطر للجنة بتوقيعات من نواب البرلمان؛ لتأكيد ترشحه للمنصب.*وكان عبد المقصود قد قال، إنه : "اتخذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية التي تتيح للمهندس خيرت الشاطر، ممارسة حقوقه السياسية كاملة غير منقوصة، وعلى رأسها حق الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية".وذكر محامي الإخوان، في مداخلة تليفزيونية اليوم، أنه أنهى فعليًا جميع الخطوات التي تتيح للشاطر الترشح للرئاسة؛ وأهمها التخلص من الآثار المترتبة على القضية 2 لسنة 2007 جنايات عسكرية، والمعروفة إعلاميًّا بـ«قضية ميليشيات الأزهر»، والتي حكم على الشاطر فيها بالسجن 7 سنوات، قضى منها نحو 4 سنوات ونصف، وخرج بعدها بعفو صحي في مارس 2011م، عقب ثورة 25 يناير بأيام.

----------


## اليمامة

*التجمع: دفْع الإخوان بالشاطر ليس مفاجأة بل يكشف أسلوبهم في مخالفة عهودهم*
*آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 1 أبريل 2012 - 4:37 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

رفعت السعيد - رئيس حزب التجمع


*قال سيد عبد العال، الأمين العام لحزب التجمع، اليوم الأحد: "إن دفْع الإخوان المسلمين بخيرت الشاطر في سباق الرئاسة، ليس بالأمر المزعج للتجمع."*وأضاف عبد العال الذي يدعم حزبه، المستشار هشام البسطويسي في سباق الرئاسة: "ليس هناك ما يدعو للإزعاج من الناحية الانتخابية، ولكن من الناحية السياسية للمرة الثالثة يخالف الإخوان المسلمون ما تعهدوا به؛ فقد قالوا إنهم سيترشحون فقط على 35% من المقاعد بمجلس الشعب، ثم ترشحوا على أكثر من 70% وحصلوا على 40% من المقاعد".وأوضح عبد العال: "في التحالف الديمقراطي أمْلوا شروطهم، وقالوا من لا يعجبه فيمكنه ترك التحالف، كما قالوا إنهم سوف يقتسمون اللجان داخل المجلس، إلا أنهم استأثروا بأغلبيتها وبالتالي تقدمهم بمرشح بعد تأكيدهم أنهم لن يقدموا مرشحًا ليس مفاجأة، بل إنه يكشف أمام الشعب أسلوبهم، فعندما يتمكنون يخالفون كل ما يقولونه".

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## zizoYAzizo

الاخوان كاذبون ومنافقون الصراحه شى ينقط ده مقالوش حاجه الا وعملو عكسها  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> الاخوان كاذبون ومنافقون الصراحه شى ينقط ده مقالوش حاجه الا وعملو عكسها


ولذلك فى رأيى يا زيزو ..خلط الدين بالسياسة على طريقة الإخوان وجعل الدولة تسير بشرع الله وكلام من هذا القبيل وكأنهم هم وحدهم الأدرى بشرع الله ..كان خطأ جسيم من وجهة نظرى 
لأن الإسلام منزه عن هذه الأغراض ..ولا علاقة له بالأطماع الشخصية او الحزبية !
للأسف الحزب ليس سيئا لهذه الدرجة ..ولكن فى الفترة الأخيرة ساءت تصرفاتهم جدا وخاصة فيما يتعلق بمرشح الرئاسة حين  قالوا فى فترة سابقة انهم لن يقدموا مرشحا من ناحيتهم ابدا ..وقد فعلوا فعلا العكس وبسفور !

----------


## اليمامة

*محمد خيرت سعد عبد اللطيف الشاطر (ولد في 4 مايو1950) مهندس ورجل أعمال مصري، والنائب الثاني للمرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين في عهد المرشد السابق محمد مهدي عاكف والنائب الأول للمرشد العام الحالي محمد بديع. قرر مجلس شورى الجماعة ترشيحهلرئاسة الجمهورية 2012 عقب خلافات سياسية بينها وبينالمجلس العسكري حول إقالة وزارة الجنزوري وذلك يوم31 مارس 2012، فقدم استقالته عن منصبه في الجماعة من أجل الترشح للرئاسة.

**حياته*



ولد خيرت الشاطر في محافظة الدقهلية بمدينة شربين في 4 مايو 1950، متزوج وله عشرة من الأولاد والبنات وستة عشر حفيداً.
عمل بعد تخرجه معيدًا ثم مدرسًا مساعدًا بكلية الهندسة في جامعة المنصورة حتى عام 1981 حيث أصدر الرئيس المصري الراحل محمد أنور السادات قراراً بنقله خارج الجامعة مع آخرين ضمن قرارات سبتمبر 1981.عمل بالتجارة وإدارة الأعمال وشارك في مجالس وإدارات الشركات والبنوك.بدأ نشاطه العام الطلابي والسياسي في نهاية تعليمه الثانوي عام 1966.انخرط في العمل الإسلامي العام منذ عام 1967.شارك في تأسيس العمل الإسلامي العام في جامعة الإسكندرية منذ مطلع السبعينيات.ارتبط بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين منذ عام 1974.تدرج في مستويات متعددة وأنشطة متنوعة في العمل الإسلامي من أهمها مجالات العمل الطلابي والتربوي والإداري.عضو مكتب الإرشاد لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين منذ عام 1995، وهو النائب الثاني لمرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمينالسابق محمد مهدي عاكف.أقام لفترات مختلفة في اليمن والسعودية والأردن وبريطانيا, وسافر إلى العديد من الدول العربية والأوروبية والأسيوية.مرشح الإخوان المسلمين لرئاسة الجمهورية 2012.

*مؤهلاته الدراسية*


حاصل على بكالوريوس الهندسة - كلية الهندسة جامعة الإسكندرية عام 1974.حاصل على ماجستير الهندسة - كلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة.حاصل على ليسانس الآداب - كلية الآداب جامعة عين شمس - قسم الاجتماع.حاصل على دبلوم الدراسات الإسلامية - معهد الدراسات الإسلامية.حاصل على دبلوم المجتمع المدني والمنظمات غير الحكومية - كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة.حاصل على دبلوم إدارة الأعمال - جامعة عين شمس.حاصل على دبلوم التسويق الدولي - جامعة حلوان.


*موقع إخوان ويب*

قام خيرت الشاطر بتأسيس موقع إخوان ويب، وهو الموقع الرسمي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمينباللغة الإنجليزية، حيث باشر الموقع بإجراء حوارات مع المراكز البحثية الغربية أحدثت صدي واسعاً، كما قام بتقديم رؤىً جديدة ومعاصرة عن جماعةالإخوان المسلمين للعقل الغربي.


*الحوار مع الغرب*

أسس خيرت الشاطر بمقالته لا تخافوا منا التي نشرها له أصدقائه البريطانيين في صحيفةالغارديان، رغبة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الرسمية في التواصل مع الغرب بمراكزه البحثية ومثقفيه والمهتمين بشئون الحركة الإسلامية، وقد جاء هذا المقال بعد الفوز الكبير لمرشحي الإخوان المسلمين في الانتخابات ا لبرلمانية المصرية في عام 2005، وبروز مخاوف غربية نشرت في كتابات متعددة حول الصعود المقلق لما يسمي بتيار الإسلام السياسي في الشرق الأوسط، وقد كان تأسيس موقع إخوان ويبقبيل ذلك مدعاة لجعل خيرت الشاطر نموذجاً حوارياً مع الغرب من قبل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

*سجنه ومصادرة ممتلكاته*

*تعرض للسجن ست مرات:*
في عام 1968م في عهد الرئيس الراحل عبد الناصر لاشتراكه في مظاهرات الطلاب في نوفمبر 1968 حيث سجن أربعة أشهر، وفُصل من جامعة الإسكندرية وجُنِّد في القوات المسلحة المصرية في فترة حرب الاستنزاف قبل الموعد المقرر لخدمته العسكرية المقررة قانونياًفي عام 1992م ولمدة عام فيما سمي بـقضية سلسبيلفي 1995 حيث حُكم عليه بخمس سنوات في قضايا الإخوان أمام المحكمة العسكريةفي عام 2001م لمدة عام تقريبًافي 14 ديسمبر 2006 تم توقيف الشاطر ومجموعة من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وعلمائها ورجال الأعمال البارزين بها بلغ عددهم 40 قيادياً، حيث تم عرضهم في بداية الأمر علي القضاء المدني الذي برأهم وأمر بإطلاق سراحهم ثلاث مرات في القضية رقم 963 لسنة 2006، فتمت إحالتهم بأمر من الحاكم العسكري رئيس الجمهورية السابق محمد حسني مبارك في 5 فبراير 2007 إلي محاكمة عسكرية استثنائية وسرية منعت عنها الكاميرات ووسائل الإعلام، وبعد ما يزيد عن سبعين جلسة من المحاكمة وفي 15 أبريل 2008 أصدر لواء من سلاح المشاة يدعي عبد الفتاح عبد الله علي أحكاماً مشددة بالسجن ومصادرة الأموال علي 25 متهماً منهم 7 خارج البلاد كما قضت بتبرأة 15 متهماً، بلغت جملة الأحكام 128 سنة ما بين 10 سنوات لقيادات الخارج حتي 3 سنوات وكان نصيب الشاطر فيها سبع سنوات وهي أقصي عقوبة شهدتها المحاكمات العسكرية للإخوان في عهد مبارك.
*تم مصادرة ممتلكاته عدّة مرات*
في عام 1992 في قضية سلسبيل قام النظام بمصادرة الأراضي التي كان المهندس خيرت الشاطر وحسن مالكينويان إقامة مصنع عليها في مدينة السادس من أكتوبر وهي لا زالت مصادره حتي الآنوفي عام 2006 تم إحالته للمحاكمة العسكرية ومصادرة جميع ممتلكاته هو وأسرته

*ترشحه لرئاسة الجمهورية*




أعلنت جماعة الإخوان المسلمون الدفع بخيرت الشاطر للترشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية 2012 في 31 مارس2012 بناءً على ترشيح من حزب الحرية والعدالةوجماعة الاخوان المسلمين




منقول من الويكيبديا

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*ترشيح  خيرت الشاطر ماهو الا محاوله لافهام ابو الفتوح بان المنشق عن الجماعه هو  الخاسر وان الجماعه لاتخسر ولن تتفرج علي من ينشق عنها ليذهب الي قصر  العروبه منفردا*

----------


## الغريب41عام

> *ترشيح  خيرت الشاطر ماهو الا محاوله لافهام ابو الفتوح بان المنشق عن الجماعه هو  الخاسر وان الجماعه لاتخسر ولن تتفرج علي من ينشق عنها ليذهب الي قصر  العروبه منفردا*


استاذى العزيز
ورد سهو اسم قصر العروبه
والصح
ان صارت الامور على هذا المنوال

فان من ينجح فى الرئاسه
سيذهب الى مقر *جماعه الاخوان المسلمين فى المقطم*
وشكراً

----------


## اليمامة

عائلة الشاطر عقب إعلان الترشح: اللهم قدر لنا الخير

آخر تحديث يوم الإثنين 2 أبريل 2012 - 6:00 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة


فى أول تعليق له عقب اختياره مرشحا لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة فى الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، كتب المهندس خيرت الشاطر، المستقيل من منصب نائب المرشد العام للجماعة، على صفحته الرسمية على موقع تويتر للمدونات المصغرة: «اللهم قدر لنا الخير حيث كان ثم أرضنا به».

ومن جانبه، كشف سعد، ابن الشاطر، عن أنه لن يتم جمع توكيلات لوالده للترشح بسبب «ضيق الوقت»، لكن سيتم اعتماد دعم حزب الحرية والعدالة له، وقدم سعد الشكر لكل من اهتم وطلب بيانات خيرت الشاطر للبدء فى عمل التوكيلات اللازمة لترشحه للرئاسة وسرعة تسليمها لمقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة.

 أما نجله حسن فقال: «لما سألت والدى: إزاى الإخوان ماخدوش قرار فى اجتماع اليوم، يقصد يوم 28 مارس، وباب الترشح يكاد يغلق، فرد على: «ده مش من أولوياتنا».   وعلى جانب آخر، أبدى أبناء الشاطر عبر حساباتهم الشخصية على موقع «تويتر» و«فيسبوك» انزعاجهم من إعلان ترشح والدهم، فقالت سارة، ابنة الشاطر، تعليقًا على طرح جماعة الإخوان اسم أبيها للرئاسة: «مثلى مثل باقى المصريين أتابع بيان الإخوان لأُصدم باختيار الدفع بأبى كمرشح للرئاسة، لا يسعنى إلا أن نقول: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، اللهم اؤجرنا فى مصيبتنا واخلفنا خيرا منها».

----------


## اليمامة

> *ترشيح  خيرت الشاطر ماهو الا محاوله لافهام ابو الفتوح بان المنشق عن الجماعه هو  الخاسر وان الجماعه لاتخسر ولن تتفرج علي من ينشق عنها ليذهب الي قصر  العروبه منفردا*


وهو مستقبل بلد زى مصر أصبح تصفية حسابات ؟ 

لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد

----------


## اليمامة

أم معاذ: لا تحلموا كثيرًا يا إخوان فنحن (حازمووون) حتى النخاع

قصف سلفى ليبرالى إلكترونى لصفحة الشاطر


صفحة خيرت الشاطر رئيساً لمصر علي الفيس بوك

آخر تحديث يوم الإثنين 2 أبريل 2012 - 10:00 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة

الحروب الكلامية تعليقا على ترشح خيرت الشاطر اشتعلت، لكنها إلكترونية حتى الآن، وفى بيت الرجل: صفحة الحملة الرسمية لدعم خيرت الشاطر مرشحا لرئاسة الجمهورية. الصفحة سجلت 35 ألف عضو حتى ظهر الأمس، بعد ساعات من إطلاقها تحت شعار «مهندس النهضة، الشاطر رئيسا لمصر»، لكن التعليقات التى تجاوزت 5 آلاف مشاركة شهدت جدلا ساخنا، أطرافه مؤيدون ومعارضون، إخوان وسلفيون، إسلاميون ومدنيون.

إبراهيم سالم لا ينكر تاريخ المهندس خيرت الشاطر الطويل من الكفاح والاضهاد والحبس أكثر من ست مرات، آخرها الحكم بسبع سنوات من السجن بعد محاكمته عسكريا، «ولكن المشكلة أكبر من ذلك إنها فى موقف الجماعة المتراجع»، فى رأى سالم.

قبل تنحى النظام السابق بساعات، أعلنت جماعة الإخوان أنها لن ترشح أحد أعضائها للرئاسة، وفصلت القيادى عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح بعدما أعلن ترشحه، «من منطلق المسئولية التاريخية للإخوان، ولأننا نؤثر المصلحة العامة على الخاصة، فنحن لا ننظر تحت أقدامنا فحسب، ولكن ننظر إلى بعيد»، بنص كلام محمود غزلان فى 21 مايو 2011 مستشهدا بنص كلام الإمام البنا «فالإخوان أعقل وأحزم من أن يتقدموا لمهمة الحكم». وعندما أعلنت الإخوان خبر ترشح الشاطر، كان الأسباب تتعلق أيضا بالمسئولية التاريخية للإخوان التى تتمثل فى حماية الثورة وأهدافها من التهديدات الحالية»، كما قال المرشد.

خبر ترشح الشاطر نفته الجماعة حتى يوم الأربعاء الماضى على لسان المرشد، ونفاه أيضا «مهندس النهضة».

تناقض المواقف الجماعة فى رأى أعضاء صفحة «إخوان كاذبون»، هو «نفاق لا يليق بحركة تقوم على مبادئ اسلامية».

ولكن فى رأى إسلام محمود، أن التراجع عن القرار إن تبين خطؤه ليس عيبا بل هو قمة الصواب أن تراجع أفكارك وقراراتك كل فترة. «بس كل قرارات الإخوان تراجعوا فيها؟». السؤال الاستنكارى من إحدى المشاركات فى المظاهرة الإلكترونية التى انطلقت على صفحة الحرية والعدالة، جاء مشفوعا بتفاصيل القرارات المتنافضة للجماعة:

● الإخوان 19 العام الماضى، مش هننزل الثورة، وفى 29 مايو 2011، احنا نزلنا الثورة.

● الإخوان فى فبراير 2011 مش هناخد الاغلبية وها ننزل على ثلث المقاعد، وفى يناير 2012 فاز الإخوان 45% من البرلمان.

● الإخوان فى نوفمبر 2011 تؤيد حكومة الجنزورى، وفى مارس تطالب بحلها، ثم تتراجع مرة أخرى.

ما بين المؤيد للشاطر، الذى وصفه البعض بيوسف عليه السلام، الذى مكن له الله فى الأرض بعد ظلم عزيز مصر، وبين المعارضين «لنفاق وتلاعب الإخوان»، تبقى أم معاذ مصممة على ترشيح حازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل، فتقول على صفحة الحملة الرسمية لدعم الشاطر «لا تحلموا كثيرا يا إخوان فنحن حازمووون حتى النخاع»، بعد أن اتهمتهم بتفتيت أصوات الأمة.

----------


## اليمامة

(نور) يطرق الباب الصوفى فى أولى جولاته الانتخابية


أكد المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، أيمن نور، أن إيمانه بالطرق الصوفية بشكل عام والطريقة العزمية ودعمها الدائم للأحزاب السياسية وموقفها تجاه الثوار، جعله يختارها أولى محطاته فى الانتخابات الرئاسية.

وأشار نور إلى أنه يسعى لحصول على تأييد الطريقة العزمية، والتى اعتبرها قيادة روحية لأحزاب الكتلة الصوفية، بعد حصوله على تأييد حزب التحرير المصرى. جاء ذلك خلال زيارة أيمن نور لمقر الطريقة العزمية مساء أمس الأول، ولقائه قيادات الطرق الصوفية وأحزابها السياسية، والتى انتهت بتكريم شيخ الطريقة العزمية، ماضى أبوالعزائم، لأيمن نور.

وقال رئيس حزب التحرير المصرى الصوفى المنبثق من الطريقة العزمية، إبراهيم زهران، إن الحزب أعلن تأييده أيمن نور، مرشحا لرئاسة الجمهورية، وذلك لما له من تاريخ نضالى وكفاح أيام النظام السابق، على حد قوله. وقال الشيخ محمد علاء الدين ماضى أبوالعزائم، شيخ الطريقة العزمية، إنه لا يعد بتأييد أحد المرشحين وأنه ملتزم بما ستسفره عنه الجمعية العمومية للطرق الصوفية والتى ستعقد بعد غلق باب الترشح لاختيار مرشح وإعطائه أصوات الصوفية.

وأضاف أبوالعزائم أن الصوفية سيوحدون كلمتهم حول مرشح للرئاسة وذلك من أجل أن يكونوا قوة وتكون أصواتهم حاسمة فى الانتخابات.

وكشف أبوالعزائم عن تلقيه اتصالا من حملة أحمد شفيق تدعوه للصلاة يوم الجمعة المقبلة بمسجد الإمام الحسين، موضحا أنه سيلبى الدعوة ولكن هذا لا يعنى أى تأييد لشفيق، مشددا على أن ذلك سيكون قرارا من الجمعية العمومية للطرق الصوفية.

وشن الشيخ علاء أبوالعزائم، هجوما حادا على جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والسلفيين منبها المجلس العسكرى قائلا: «هؤلاء يعدون ولا يوفون بعهودهم ويكفى مهزلة مجلس الشعب ووزارة الجنزورى، وأقول إن حكم العسكر أفضل مائة مرة من حكم الإخوان والسلفيين.

وهاجم أبوالعزائم حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، مرشح رئاسة الجمهورية، بعد تصريحاته الأخيرة بأن الطرق الصوفية انحرفت وفى ضلال، واصفا تلك التصريحات بـ«الغباء السياسى»، مضيفا: «أبوإسماعيل أعمت عينيه الريالات والدراهم السعودية التى يتلقاها من أسياده الوهابيين»، على حد كلامه.

وأكد أبوالعزائم أنه لو تولى أبوإسماعيل رئاسة الجمهورية سيعتقل الصوفيين وكل من ليس على هواه وسينكل بهم، مشيرا إلى أنه قد خاب ظن الناس فى الإخوان والسلفيين، مضيفا «كلامه على الطرق الصوفية غير مسئول فكيف يكون حاكما وهو ليس مسئولا عن فئة من الشعب؟».

----------


## اليمامة

السيناتور الأمريكى نقل للجماعة عدم ممانعة الإدارة الأمريكية فى تولى (إخوانى) الرئاسة
مصادر إخوانية: الشاطر ناقش ترشحه مع جون ماكين



آخر تحديث يوم الإثنين 2 أبريل 2012 - 10:00 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة


كشفت مصادر إخوانية لـ«الشروق» أن نائب المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين، خيرت الشاطر، ناقش قرار ترشحه للرئاسة مع السيناتور الأمريكى، جون ماكين، قبل شهرين، وأن الأخير أكد له عدم ممانعة الإدارة الأمريكية فى تولى إخوانى الرئاسة.

وأضافت المصادر لـ«الشروق» أن قوى رئيسية دولية تضغط على المجلس العسكرى فى اتجاه تسليم السلطة للمدنيين، وهو طرف الخيط الذى التقطته الجماعة قبل أن تعلن ترشيح الشاطر.

وأضافت المصادر أن اتصالات عديدة جرت فى الفترة المقبلة بين الجماعة و«العسكرى» وقوى إقليمية ودولية لترتيب إجراءات نقل السلطة، وإنهاء الفترة الانتقالية.

ورفضت المصادر اعتبار ترشيح الشاطر رئيسا تحديا للمجلس العسكرى، «لأن العسكرى غير قادر على الدخول فى معركة مع الجماعة فى الوقت الراهن، نظرا للضغوط الخارجية والإقليمية عليه، وافتقاد العسكرى للكاريزما التى تمتع بها عبدالناصر فى صدامه الدموى مع الإخوان».

وأكد المصدر أن جولة الشاطر الخليجية كانت للتأمين على حزمة من المساعدات الاقتصادية فى حال وصول حكومة أو رئيس إخوانى للسلطة.

وكان عضو المكتب التنفيذى لحزب الحرية والعدالة، أسامة ياسين، قال لـ«الشروق» على هامش المؤتمر الصحفى أمس الأول، أن الغرب قال لوفود الحزب المختلفة إنه كان مخطئا فيما قام به تجاه غزة بفرضه للحصار عليها بعد وصول حركة حماس للحكم، وقتها، وأن هذه الدول لا ترغب فى تكرار هذا الخطأ مرة أخرى.

وقالت مصادر أخرى، إن عصام الحداد، والذى تم تصعيده بالتعيين ليكون عضوا بمكتب الإرشاد الفترة الماضية، سيتولى الإشراف على الحملة الانتخابية للشاطر، وأن العضو المنتدب السابق لأحد التوكيلات التجارية والذى كان متواجدا خارج مصر فى الفترة الأخيرة، عبد المجيد مشالى، سيكون مديرا تنفيذيا للحملة.

فى سياق مختلف قال عضو مجلس شورى الجماعة، النائب أسامة سليمان، إن قرار ترشيح الشاطر كان لابد منه وواجب النفاذ، لأن المياه الراكدة كان يجب تحريكها وكان هذا القرار هو الورقة الأخيرة فى يد الإخوان لمواجهة إعاقة السير نحو الاستقرار.

وردا على أن ذلك يعد تراجعا عن وعد الإخوان بعدم الدفع بمرشح رئاسى، قال سليمان إن من يأخذ القرار يملك التراجع عنه، مضيفا أن ذلك ليس له علاقة بمصداقية الجماعة.

وحول بعض المطالبات الشبابية بكشف نتائج استطلاعات رأى المحافظات بشأن قرار ترشيح أحد قيادات الإخوان للرئاسة، قال سليمان: ليس من آليات مجلس شورى الجماعة الاعتماد على استطلاعات الرأى فى هذا القرار، مضيفا أن المجلس «هو الذى يحدد المستوى الذى تنزل له الشورى».

وحول الجدل المثار عن نسبة النتيجة التى تناقلتها وسائل الإعلام وهى (56 موافق فى مقابل 52 اعترضوا على القرار)، قال سليمان: بغض النظر عن النسبة، ولكن اللائحة والقواعد المتعارف عليها داخل الجماعة تقول إن القرارات تأخذ بنسبة أغلبية 50٪+1 وهو ما حدث، مضيفا حتى لو كانت النتيجة 50:50 فإنه ييتم ترجيح الكفة التى فيها مرشد الجماعة.
وأوضح سليمان أن الشاطر ليس فى حاجة لإعداد برنامج انتخابى لأنه ممثل عن الحزب وبالتالى فبرنامجه هو البرنامج المعلن للحزب.

وحول الميعاد الذى ستبدأ فيه الجماعة القيام بالدعاية الانتخابية للشاطر قال سليمان إن ذلك سيتم البدء فيه بمجرد غلق باب الترشح والطعون التزاما بقرارات اللجنة العليا للانتخبات وهو ما استقر عليه الحزب.

وقال محامى الجماعة عبدالمنعم عبدالمقصود إن الشاطر سيتقدم بأوراق ترشحه للرئاسة نهاية الأسبوع الحالى.

يأتى هذا فى الوقت الذى الذى قالت فيه مصادر إخوانية لـ«الشروق» إن مرشد الجماعة السابق مهدى عاكف اعترض على القرار بشدة أثناء التصويت، وقال إنه سيفقد الجماعة مصداقيتها، للدرجة التى جعلته يبكى حزنا.

وكشفت المصادر عن أن اجتماع شورى الجماعة شهد سجالا كبيرا بين أصحاب الرأيين وكان عاكف قد شدد فى تصريحات إعلامية الأسبوع الماضى أن الإخوان لن يكون لهم مرشح للرئاسة.

وقالت مصادر أخرى، إن قرار تسمية الشاطر جرى على مرحلتين التصويت الأول على نزول الجماعة بمرشح أم لا، وهو ما حسمته الأغلبية، ثم تسمية مرشح الجماعة لتميل الكفة إلى صالح خيرت الشاطر.

فى الوقت ذاته كشفت قيادات إخوانية أن هناك تحركات من قبل قيادات إخوانية إقليمية لإعلان موقف موحد بشأن رفض قرار الجماعة، ودعم عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، من بينهم أعضاء بالهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة، وأعضاء بمجلس شورى الجماعة، وقيادات إخوانية إقليمية.

وعولت المصادر على نجاح الشاطر من عدمه على مدى تفاعل العناصر الإخوانية مع قرار الترشيح، متوقعين أن تلتزم القواعد بالقرار ولا تحدث انشقاقات كبيرة داخل الصف الإخوانى، بقدر ما هو عدم تفاعل مع الحملة الانتخابية للشاطر، متسائلين عن مدى قدرة الجماعة على تسويق مرشحها فى فترة شهر ونصف لدى 45 مليون مواطن بلغوا السن القانونية للانتخاب.

----------


## اليمامة

لعوا: مبررات الجماعة غير مقنعة.. صباحى: تذبذبها يدعم موقف القوى الثورية .. حملة أبوإسماعيل: يدعم موقف مرشحنا.. والبسطويسى: الإخوان يقدرون مصلحتهم فقط .. أبوالفتوح: لا تعليق
مرشحو الرئاسة ينتقدون قرار الإخوان ترشيح الشاطر للرئاسة


«القرار خاطئ وغير مقنع على الإطلاق، وسيؤدى إلى تفتيت أصوات المرشحين الإسلاميين للرئاسة، ويعكس تقدير لمصلحة الجماعة على حساب مصلحة مصر»، هذا ما أكده عدد من المرشحين المؤكدين والمحتملين لرئاسة الجمهورية، تعقيبا على قرار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الدفع بنائب مرشدها العام خيرت الشاطر لخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية.

وقال محمد سليم العوا الذى سيتقدم بأوراق ترشيحه الخميس المقبل: مبررات الإخوان لترشيح الشاطر غير مقنعة ولا تسوغ له خوض انتخابات الرئاسة، معتبرا أن الشاطر سيعمل على تفتيت أصوات المرشحين الإسلاميين، و«سيحدث فجوة كبيرة الله أعلم بآثارها».

ورأت حملة ترشيح حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل ترشيح الإخوان للشاطر «سيؤدى إلى زيادة شعبية أبو إسماعيل، وسيؤدى إلى مزيد من الأصوات لنا وسيكون له مردود إيجابى لنا».

وأضافت الحملة فى بيان صدر مساء أمس الأول: «عندنا من الأسباب والتحليلات التى تجعلنا مطمئنين إلى هذا التصور».

وقال هانى حافظ المنسق العام لحملة ترشيح أبو إسماعيل بحسب ما جاء على حساب أبوإسماعيل الشخصى على فيس بوك: «نحن مستمرون بمنتهى القوة فى سباق الرئاسة ولن يؤثر هذا القرار علينا أبدا»، مضيفا: «كل ما ذكره الإخوان اليوم فى بيانهم ومؤتمرهم الصحفى، هو عين ما حذر منه أبو إسماعيل منذ شهر فبراير 2011 عقب تنحى مبارك الأمر الذى يدعم موقفنا تماما».

ووصفت حملة دعم حمدين صباحى قرار الإخوان بالخاطئ، وقالت: القرار صدر فى توقيت خاطئ، مشيرا إلى أنه كان يجب على الجماعة التفكير جيدا قبل اتخاذه.

وأوضحت الحملة إن «ترشيح الشاطر أمر يرجع له لكنه سيفتت أصوات الإسلاميين»، مشيرا إلى أنه سيدعم موقف القوى الثورية، خاصة بعد التذبذب والتردد الذى أصاب الجماعة فى الآونة الأخيرة وتسبب فى سوء سمعتهم وضعف موقفهم.

وهو ما ذهب إليه المستشار هشام البسطويسى، وقال: «أعتقد إن قرار الجماعة بترشيح الشاطر غير موفق كان الأفضل الالتزام بقرارهم السابق بعدم ترشيح أى إخوانى»، مضيفا: «ولكنهم يقدرون مصلحتهم فقط».

وأوضح البسطويسى إن تراجع الإخوان عن قرارهم فى أكثر من موقف تسبب فى فقدان مصداقيتهم بالشارع المصرى، مضيفا: «كنت أتمنى أن يدرسوا قراراتهم بشكل أكبر من ذلك».

وأشار إلى أن الإخوان كان لديها فرصة كبيرة لقيادة كافة القوى الوطنية وتحقيق أهداف الثورة، «ولكن تضارب القرارات والتسرع أحيانا ضيع هذه الفرصة وأفقدهم الثقة». وأكد البسطويسى أنه لا يوجد مبرر لقيادتهم «حالة الانقسام» التى أصابت الساحة بترشيحهم للشاطر، موضحا إنه سيؤدى لتفتيت أصوات الإسلاميين كونه المرشح الإسلامى الخامس المنضم حديثا للماراثون الرئاسى»، وأيضا سيؤثر على المرشحين الآخرين غير الإسلاميين، على حد قوله. فيما عقب أيمن نور، المرشح الرئاسى أيضا، بشكل مقتضب خلال حواره لأحد البرامج التليفزيونية ليلة أمس الأول بالقول «إن بورصة الرئاسة انقلبت بترشيح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين للمهندس خيرت الشاطر للرئاسة، مؤكدا أن الكرة ما زالت فى منتصف الملعب».



أبوالفتوح بعد إعلان ترشح الشاطر: لا تعليق

رفض الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، التعليق على قرار جماعة الإخوان بترشيح المهندس خيرت الشاطر لرئاسة الجمهورية رغم الاسئلة الكثيرة التى وجهت له كتابة أو شفهيا من الذين حضروا إلى مؤتمره الجماهيرى فى قنا مساء أمس الأول.

وقال للحاضرين إن نظام مبارك كان أسوأ على الوطن من الاحتلال الأجنبى حيث كان استعمار عصابة مبارك يدير الوطن بالنيابة عن الأمريكان والصهاينة، مبديا دهشته من قيام بقايا النظام الاعلان عن ترشيح انفسهم لرئاسة الجمهورية وقيام بعضهم بشراء أصوات البسطاء فى القرى والنجوع.

وتابع: «أعتمد فى حملتى على الجهود الشعبية التى تعمل بلا مقابل وتعاهدنا على العمل وأن نحمى لجان الانتخابات والصناديق ولجان الفرز للحيلولة دون أى تزوير».

وأكد المرشح المحتمل أن رجال الشرطة يرغبون فى العمل وتقديم أرواحهم فداء للوطن ولكن هناك بعض الجنرالات فى الداخلية والذين حصلوا على المليارات يشجعون على الانفلات الأمنى ويستخدمون البلطجية.

وحول الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور قال أبوالفتوح ان الدستور يجب أن يكون توافقيا ولا يمكن لأى أغلبية أن تضع الدستور بمفردها وعلى الإسلاميين ألا يخشوا التيارات الأخرى فمصر ليست مثل تونس أو تركيا وليس بها ليبراليون متطرفون ولكن كل التيارات الليبرالية واليسارية تؤمن بضرورة أن تطبق الشريعة الإسلامية وهو نفس الحال بالنسبة للمسيحيين.

----------


## اليمامة

الفريق يعترف بـ«طرده» من الوزارة ويتعهد بإسقاط ديون الفلاحين إذا جاء رئيسًا

شفيق يحذر منافسيه: لن أسمح بأى تجاوز.. وردى سيكون قاسيًا



قال المرشح الرئاسى، أحمد شفيق، إنه لن يسمح بأى تجاوز فى حقه من أحد المرشحين: «سيكون ردى قاسيا، وعليهم أن يقرأوا عن أحمد شفيق وماذا قدمه لمصر خلال السنوات السابقة»، حسب تعبيره.

وأضاف شفيق، خلال مؤتمر له أمس الأول فى قرية بطحوريا كفر الشرفا بالقليوبية، أنه لم يكن يفكر فى الترشح للرئاسة، إلا أنه امتثل لرغبة 4 آلاف مواطن احتشدوا تحت بيته بعد «طرده»، بنص تعبيره، من مجلس الوزراء، واستمروا طيلة شهر كامل، معتبرا أن «هذا التصميم من الشعب» كان الدافع الأول لاتخاذ قرارا بخوض انتخابات الرئاسة.

وتعهد شفيق بإسقاط ديون الفلاحين فى حالة وصوله لمنصب الرئيس «ليبدأ الفلاح حياة أفضل ويتخلص من تحكم البنوك فيه بعد أن ظلت تذبحه طوال العقود الماضية». وتابع شفيق بأن الحكم الجديد بمصر يجب أن يبدأ بالمشروعات الصغيرة وتنميتها حتى ينهض الاقتصاد ويستعيد ثقة العالم فى مصر، واصفا الوضع الاقتصادى الحالى بـ«أننا نقوم بذبح أنفسنا بسكينة تلمة من خلال إهدار الخدمات، ولكن لابد ان نستغل كل ما منحنا الله إياه من ايدى عاملة وجو معتدل وشعب قادر على تخطى الصعوبات حتى تقوم مصر مرة أخرى قوية أنه يا روح ما بعدك روح». وأشار شفيق إلى أن لديه خبرات كثيرة فى مجال القيادة والإدارة «عندما توليت منصب وزير الطيران كانت الوزارة مديونة بـ320 مليون دولار، وعندما تركتها كانت رابحة 550 مليون دولار».

وأكد شفيق أن مصر قادرة على العودة إلى مصاف الدول المتقدمة، لأنها لا ينقصها الخير، موكدا أننا «نستحق ما لم نره فى حياتنا، ونرجو الخير، ونتفاءل، حيث إن قلوبنا عامرة بالايمان وعلى قلب رجل واحد».

----------


## اليمامة

حملة دعم عبد الحكيم عبدالناصر رئيسًا تجمع 18 ألف توكيل



جمع أعضاء حملة دعم عبد الحكيم نجل الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر، لرئاسة الجمهورية، 18 ألف توكيل من مختلف محافظات الجمهورية، وتركز أغلبهم فى محافظات أسيوط، والإسكندرية، والقاهرة، والجيزة، حسب محمد فاروق منسق عام الحملة.

وأشار فاروق إلى أن عبدالحكيم سيحسم موقفه من الترشح للرئاسة يوم الأربعاء القادم خلال لقاء يجمعه بالحملة فى مقر مكتبه، منوها إلى لقاء مرتقب لعبد الحكيم مع خالد على المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية الأسبوع الحالى، يتناقشون خلاله حول الانتخابات الرئاسية، الأحداث والأزمات التى تمر بها البلاد.

----------


## اليمامة

في مؤشر على التعارض الشديد بين مقاطعة ترشيحه وتأيده على الفيس بوك..



حملة (لن أنتخب الشاطر) تتخطى حملته الرسمية وتحصد 80 ألف عضو في 24 ساعة


توالت ردود فعل قوية وامتلأ فضاء مواقع التوصل الاجتماعي حول عدول جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، عن قرارها بعدم ترشيح أي من أعضائها للرئاسة والدفع بالمهندس خيرت الشاطر إلى الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، حيث دشن عدد من رواد موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك) صفحة (أنا لن أنتخب خيرت الشاطر) التي اعتبروها في مقابلة مع الصفحة الرسمية لترشيح الشاطر رئيسا للجمهورية، والتي تخطى عدد أعضائها خلال الـ24 ساعة ما يقارب الـ80 ألفاً مع تزايد مستمر.

وقد اعتبر مؤسسو الصفحة، أن تخطي عدد أعضائها عدد أعضاء الصفحة الرسمية لترشيح الشاطر رئيسا للجمهورية على (فيس بوك)، أنها "رسالة قوية للإخوان بأن الشعب غير ملتزم بقرار الجماعة".

كما دعا مؤسسو الصفحة كل الشباب والمصرين إلى نشر الصفحة، لتكون أضعاف صفحة الشاطر الرسمية، حتى يعلم الجميع أن الشعب المصري أقوى من كل التيارات السياسية مجتمعة، وأشاروا إلى "أن قوة أي تيار سياسي مستمدة من الشعب وليست من أفراده".

يأتي ذلك بعد إعلان الدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، في مؤتمر صحفي مساء يوم أمس الأول السبت: "أن الجماعة قررت ترشيح خيرت الشاطر النائب الأول للمرشد لخوض انتخابات الرئاسة"، بعد أن تراجعت الجماعة عن قرارها السابق بعدم تقديم أو دعم أي مرشح في انتخابات الرئاسة.

----------


## اليمامة

رئيس حزب البداية يقدم أوراق ترشحيه للجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية بـ40 ألف توكيل


محمود حسام - مؤسس ورئيس حزب البداية والمرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمورية


تقدم محمود حسام، مؤسس ورئيس حزب البداية، اليوم الاثنين، بأوراق ترشيحه إلى لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية يدعمها بـ40 ألف توكيل شعبي، وسط تأييد عدد من أنصاره.

وقال رئيس حزب البداية، في تصريح له عقب خروجه من لجنة الانتخابات: "إنه كان يعمل ضابط شرطة وحصل على فرق تدريبية في بريطانيا في مجال حراسة الشخصيات والمنشآت الهامة".

وأضاف: "أنه كان يرأس جمعية أولياء الرحمن الخيرية ومؤسسة الطرق إلى الله الخيرية ومؤسس رابطة عوام المسلمين"، موضحا: "أنه من مواليد الإسكندرية ومتزوج ولديه ولد وابنتان".

وأشار إلى: "أن لديه برنامجين انتخابيين أحدهما قصير المدى يتضمن إعادة الأمن إلى الشارع وتطهير هيئة الشرطة من بعض الفاسدين ووضع معايير التعاون بين الشعب والأمن وإعادة الثقة لضباط الشرطة وأفرادها، بالإضافة إلى وقف تهريب الأموال خارج البلاد وإعطاء الفرصة لإعادة التوازن الاقتصادي والدفع بعجلة الإنتاج لتحقيق مطالب الشعب".

وأضاف: "أما البرنامج الآخر طويل المدى، يتضمن خلق فرص عمل لمحاربة البطالة وزيادة الإنتاج بالإضافة إلى زيادة الرقعة الزراعية واستصلاح الأراضي وإعادة التقسيم الجغرافي للمحافظات لتحقيق الامتداد العمراني في الظهير الصحراوي وتنفيذ خطة مدروسة للتأمين الصحي يشمل كل ما يستحق وضمان وصول الدعم لمستحقيه فقط".

ونفى محمود حسام، ما نشر بشأن عمله في جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة، وقال: "إنه عمل في شرطة الخيالة ثم إدارة الحراسات الخاصة"، مؤكدا: "أنه غير قلق من الشائعات لأن مناخ الانتخابات الرئاسية أو أي انتخابات عامة يشهد مثل هذه الشائعات وأكثر".

وفي رده على سؤال بشأن مدى اختلاف برنامجه الانتخابي عن برامج المرشحين الآخرين، قال: "إن مشكلات مصر واحدة وبالتالي فأغلب برامج المرشحين ستعالج هذه المشكلات، ولكن الاختلاف بينهما يكمن في الأولويات بالنسبة لكل منهم"، مشيرا إلى: "أن أولوياته تتركز في الإصلاح الاقتصادي والأمني بالدرجة الأولى".

----------


## اليمامة

محمود غزلان: ترشيح الإخوان للشاطر قرار للتنفيذ وليس للمناورة أو المساومة


الدكتور محمود غزلان - عضو مكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والمتحدث الإعلامي باسم الجماعة

اعتبر الدكتور محمود غزلان، عضو مكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والمتحدث الإعلامي باسم الجماعة، أن: "قرار ترشيح المهندس خيرت الشاطر لرئاسة الجمهورية، هو قرار اتخذه مجلس شورى الإخوان والهيئة العليا للحرية والعدالة".

وقال غزلان، في تصريحات نشرتها الصفحة الرسمية لحزب الحرية والعدالة، اليوم الاثنين، على صفحتها بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك): "إن قرار ترشيح الشاطر للرئاسة، قرار للتنفيذ وليس للمناورة أو المساومة"، وشدد غزلان في ختام تصريحاته قائلاً: "ليس من حق أي فرد أن يصدر تصريحًا يتعارض مع هذا القرار ولا مع أهدافه".

----------


## اليمامة

الوفد: الشعب المصري سيدفع ثمنا باهظا بسبب قرار ترشيح الشاطر للرئاسة



أكد حزب الوفد، أن قرار جماعة "الإخوان المسلمين" الدفع بالمهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام للجماعة، لخوض انتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة، جانبه الصواب، مشيرًا إلى أن مصر ستدفع بسبب هذا القرار ثمنًا باهظًا لا يحتمله المواطن المصري في هذه الظروف العصيبة التي تمر بها البلاد.

وقال الدكتور السيد البدوي، رئيس حزب الوفد، في بيان له اليوم الاثنين: "ترشيح المهندس خيرت الشاطر لم يكن مفاجأة بعد أن تراجعت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، في الفترة الماضية، عن ترشيح منصور حسن، كما أن ترشيح الشاطر حق أصيل له كمواطن مصري ولكن هذا القرار ينقصه الفطنة، وتقدير الظرف السياسي الذي تمر به البلاد".

وأضاف البدوي أنه إذا كان الشعب المصري قد منح "الإخوان المسلمين" الأكثرية العددية في مجلس الشعب، فقد كان ذلك بمثابة ثقة، فيما وعد به الإخوان بأنهم لن يكون لهم مرشح في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية؛ فالشعب المصري الذي عانى من استبداد حزب واحد، احتكر السلطة بسيطرته على مجلس الشعب والحكومة ورئاسة الجمهورية، لم يكن ليسمح أن تتم إعادة إنتاج هذا الحزب مرة أخرى، بعد ثورة 25 يناير.

وتعليقًا على تصريح وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية، هيلاري كلينتون، بأن واشنطن ستتابع ما سوف تقوم به كل الجهات السياسية الفاعلة، وتحاسبهم على أعمالهم، أكد البدوي أن واشنطن لازالت تتعامل مع مصر على أنها دولة تابعة، ولازالت تصر على التدخل في الشأن الداخلي المصري، مؤكدًا أن هذا ما لن يسمح به المصريون، أصحاب السلطة الوحيدة في محاسبة كل من تُسول له نفسه، بأن يخدع الشعب الذي استطاع إسقاط أعتى النظم الاستبدادية.

ودعا البدوي، القوى السياسية الوطنية للتوحد وتأييد مرشح للرئاسة يؤمن بالدولة الديمقراطية الوطنية الدستورية الحديثة، دولة دينها الرسمي الإسلام ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية هي المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع، تقوم على أساس المواطنة وسيادة القانون، وتدعم الوحدة الوطنية وحرية العقيدة، وتجرم التمييز بين المصريين على أساس الدين أو الجنس أو العرق.

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## أحمد ناصر

> حملة دعم عبد الحكيم عبدالناصر رئيسًا تجمع 18 ألف توكيل
> 
> 
> 
> جمع أعضاء حملة دعم عبد الحكيم نجل الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر، لرئاسة الجمهورية، 18 ألف توكيل من مختلف محافظات الجمهورية، وتركز أغلبهم فى محافظات أسيوط، والإسكندرية، والقاهرة، والجيزة، حسب محمد فاروق منسق عام الحملة.
> 
> وأشار فاروق إلى أن عبدالحكيم سيحسم موقفه من الترشح للرئاسة يوم الأربعاء القادم خلال لقاء يجمعه بالحملة فى مقر مكتبه، منوها إلى لقاء مرتقب لعبد الحكيم مع خالد على المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية الأسبوع الحالى، يتناقشون خلاله حول الانتخابات الرئاسية، الأحداث والأزمات التى تمر بها البلاد.


ستكون هذه مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

حمدي قنديل خلال مؤتمر جماهيرى لأبو الفتوح :

أبو الفتوح يشهد له تاريخه النضالي وهو آخر فرصة للثورة وكان معنا منذ 25 يناير ويجب

علي مرشحي الثورة الالتفاف حول مشروع رئاسي يتقدمه أبو الفتوح حتي لا تنهار ثورتنا ..

اممممم انا بحب الرجل ده من زمان وبثق فى كلامه وبسببه غيرت وجهه نظرى للبرادعى .. طب وبعدين
 :Confused:

----------


## اليمامة

> ستكون هذه مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل


هههههههه
وأى مفاجأة ؟
كدا يبقى التاريخ فعلا بيعيد نفسه

----------


## اليمامة

> حمدي قنديل خلال مؤتمر جماهيرى لأبو الفتوح :
> 
> أبو الفتوح يشهد له تاريخه النضالي وهو آخر فرصة للثورة وكان معنا منذ 25 يناير ويجب
> 
> علي مرشحي الثورة الالتفاف حول مشروع رئاسي يتقدمه أبو الفتوح حتي لا تنهار ثورتنا ..
> 
> اممممم انا بحب الرجل ده من زمان وبثق فى كلامه وبسببه غيرت وجهه نظرى للبرادعى .. طب وبعدين


ولا قبلين 
الرأى رأيك

----------


## اليمامة

مطرب العنب وبحبك يا حمار يخوض سباق الرئاسة بـ55 ألف توكيل من بولاق



آخر تحديث يوم الثلاثاء 3 أبريل 2012 - 3:47 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة


في ظل مسلسل المفاجآت المتوالية، مع فتح باب الترشيح لانتخابات الرئاسة، وصل اليوم الثلاثاء، إلى مقر لجنة انتخابات الرئاسة، المطرب الشعبي سعد الصغير، صاحب أغنية (بحبك يا حمار) و(العنب)؛ للاستعلام عن أوراق وضوابط الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، وسط زفة بالطبل البلدي والمزمار.

وكان الصغير قد حضر إلى مقر اللجنة وسط حشد كبير من مؤيديه وأنصاره، على أنغام عزف فرقة المزمار البلدي، وفي حماية حراسته الشخصية وفرقته، مؤكدًا أنه أحضر معه 30 ألف توكيل، إلا أن القائمين على اللجنة، رفضوا استلامها؛ نظرًا لعدم استيفائه الأوراق المطلوبة".

وأضاف المطرب الشعبي، أنه: "هو أعلم الناس بحال شبرا الخيمة وحال المواطنين المصريين جميعًا، نافيًا أن تكون تلك الخطوة من باب الشو الإعلامي له"، قائلا: "أنا مش أقل من أي مرشح ولا أقل من عم محمد السواق ولا عم محمود المكوجي، دول أهلي وحبايبي، بس أنا من حقي أرشح نفسي زيهم؛ عشان أنا أشهر واحد مترشح، ويمكن تيجي معايا حظ، وأفوز بالمنصب زي ما جت معايا بالحظ، وبقيت مطرب مشهور".

وعن أهم ملامح برنامجه للانتخابات الرئاسية قال: "سأجعل شقة وتوك توك مرخصًا لكل مواطن والمليان يكُب على الفاضي، لأن العدل مطلوب، والناس الأغنياء لازم تدفع للفقراء علشان الناس تعيش مع بعضها مبسوطة من غير أمراض نفسية"، مشيرًا إلى أنه سيفجر مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل، وسيعلن في مؤتمر صحفي برنامجه الانتخابي، ويكشف من دفعه للترشح خلال الساعات الـ48 المقبلة".

وعن المنافسة مع باقي المرشحين، يقول صاحب أغنية العنب: "بعون الله مش خايف؛ علشان مافيش مرشح فيهم يعرف مشكلات شبرا والكيت كات، واللي يعرف مشكلات أهل البلد أكتر منى هديله صوتي، أنا راجل دبلوم صنايع وعايش مع الناس الجدعان، وبعدين أنا مش خايف، هو أنا أصلا بأعرف أغني؟! لكن ربنا لما بيريد حاجة للإنسان، ماحدش في الدنيا يقدر يعطلها."

وكان المطرب الشعبي سعد الصغير، قد أعلن مؤخراً أنه جمع 55 ألف توقيع من أهله وأحبابه بشبرا الخيمة، وبالإضافة إلى انتهائه من تسجيل أغنية لاستخدامها في الدعاية لحملته الانتخابية، والتي تقول كلماتها: "أنا منكو فيكو.. ومش هنسى حد فيكو.. مرشحكو للرياسة.. أخوكم سعد الصغير".

----------


## اليمامة

بديع يؤكد أن المجلس العسكري سيحمي الانتخابات الرئاسية كما حمى البرلمانية وسيسلم السلطات الواحدة تلو الأخرى لمن اختاره الشعب

 الأشعل: انسحبت من الرئاسة لصالح الشاطر لأن الإخوان آخر حصون الثورة



أكد الدكتور عبد الله الأشعل، اليوم الثلاثاء، أن انسحابه من سباق انتخابات الرئاسة لصالح مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المهندس خيرت الشاطر، جاء لأن الإخوان- على حد قوله- آخر حصون الثورة.

وقال الأشعل- خلال مؤتمر صحفي عقده ظهر اليوم بالمقر الرئيسي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين في المقطم، بحضور الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة- "ليس هناك وجود لصفقة مع الإخوان، وموقفي لا ينتظر ثمنا من أحد، فهو موقف لصالح الوطن وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين آخر حصون الثورة، ويجب مساندتها في هذه المرحلة حتى لا يتمكن النظام القديم من إعادة إنتاج نفسه بصورة أسوأ مما كان عليه في ظل النظام السابق".

وأضاف، "إقدام جماعة الإخوان على تقديم مرشح لها في انتخابات الرئاسة يمثل  تضحية جديدة من جانب الجماعة في المواجهة بينها وبين بقايا النظام السابق، ومن يقرأ الأحداث على الساحة السياسية بتجرد وموضوعية سوف يكتشف ذلك بسهولة في ضوء الإصرار على التمسك بالمادة 28 من الإعلان الدستوري وأوكازيون التوكيلات والمرشحين الرئاسيين واستخدام المال بكثافة في الصراع السياسي".

وأوضح أنه يقف حاليا في صف جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ولا ينتظر ثمنا فهو موقف للوطن، مؤكدا أنه إذا انحرفت الجماعة عن مسارها  في خدمة الوطن فإنه سوف يقف ضدها وهذه هي أصول العمل السياسي والوطني، -وفقاً لتصريحاته-.

وشدد الدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، على أن قرار ترشيح الشاطر جاء بأغلبية مطلقة، مؤكداً أن كل التكهنات التي صدرت بأعداد الرافضين والموافقين على القرار داخل الجماعة، جانبها جميعا الصواب.

وأوضح بديع "أن الشعب المصري نجح في عهد النظام البائد في فضح التزوير، ونحن دخلنا الانتخابات في 2010 لفضح التزوير وقدمنا مقاطع فيديو تؤكد  ذلك، وأنا أعتقد أن المجلس العسكري كما حمى الانتخابات الأولى سيحمي الانتخابات التالية، وهو صادق في وعده وسيسلم السلطات واحدة تلو الأخرى لأصحابها الذين اختارهم الشعب".

ومن جانبه، قال الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة (الذراع السياسي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين): "نحن لسنا متواجدين في أي سلطة تنفيذية (محافظين، مجالس محلية، وزراء)، ولكننا نتواجد فقط في كل ما هو منتخب (البرلمان، النقابات، أعضاء هيئات التدريس وبعض الجمعيات)، لأن هذه هي إرادة الشعب".

وتساءل: "هل يريد أحد مصادرة إرادة الشعب، وأن يقطع الطريق عليها؟ وأن يعيد بعضا من النظام السابق ويبقي مستشاريه؟"، مضيفا "أؤكد ضرورة احترام إرادة الشعب المصري".

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مطرب العنب وبحبك يا حمار يخوض سباق الرئاسة بـ55 ألف توكيل من بولاق
> 
> 
> 
> آخر تحديث يوم الثلاثاء 3 أبريل 2012 - 3:47 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة
> 
> 
> في ظل مسلسل المفاجآت المتوالية، مع فتح باب الترشيح لانتخابات الرئاسة، وصل اليوم الثلاثاء، إلى مقر لجنة انتخابات الرئاسة، المطرب الشعبي سعد الصغير، صاحب أغنية (بحبك يا حمار) و(العنب)؛ للاستعلام عن أوراق وضوابط الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، وسط زفة بالطبل البلدي والمزمار.
> 
> ...


طبعا هو صاحب أغنية بأحبك يا حمار
وأى حد ح ينتخب سعد الصغير فسعد ح يعمل معاه واجب ويغنى له بأحبك يا حمار
ومش بعيد لو كسب يخلى أغنية العنب العنب هى النشيد القومى
ويخلى دينا تبقى سيدة مصر الأولى
يالا 
خلى الشعب يفرفش
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بديع يؤكد أن المجلس العسكري سيحمي الانتخابات الرئاسية كما حمى البرلمانية وسيسلم السلطات الواحدة تلو الأخرى لمن اختاره الشعب
> 
>  الأشعل: انسحبت من الرئاسة لصالح الشاطر لأن الإخوان آخر حصون الثورة
> 
> 
> 
> أكد الدكتور عبد الله الأشعل، اليوم الثلاثاء، أن انسحابه من سباق انتخابات الرئاسة لصالح مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المهندس خيرت الشاطر، جاء لأن الإخوان- على حد قوله- آخر حصون الثورة.
> 
> وقال الأشعل- خلال مؤتمر صحفي عقده ظهر اليوم بالمقر الرئيسي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين في المقطم، بحضور الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة- "ليس هناك وجود لصفقة مع الإخوان، وموقفي لا ينتظر ثمنا من أحد، فهو موقف لصالح الوطن وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين آخر حصون الثورة، ويجب مساندتها في هذه المرحلة حتى لا يتمكن النظام القديم من إعادة إنتاج نفسه بصورة أسوأ مما كان عليه في ظل النظام السابق".
> ...


يا ريته كان إستمر
فلا أعتقد أنه كان سيحصل على أكثر من مائة صوت

----------


## اليمامة

موسى: من حق الشاطر خوض سباق الرئاسة.. وعمر سليمان قد يكون مرشح العسكري



آخر تحديث يوم الثلاثاء 3 أبريل 2012 - 7:38 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة

صرح عمرو موسى المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، أنه من حق المهندس خيرت الشاطر، دخول سباق الرئاسة، وأن هذا لا يعني إطلاقًا فوز الشاطر لمجرد أنه مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

وأضاف موسى: "سأخوض سباق الرئاسة للنهاية، وديننا يقول "وقل اعملوا فسيري الله عملكم"، وبالعمل وحده نستطيع مواجهة الصعاب والتغلب عليها ولا توجد ضمانة لفوز أي مرشح إلا إرادة الشعب، وأرى أن المجلس العسكري قد يضغط بعمر سليمان ليكون مرشحهم أمام المرشح الديني، لكن المرشح الشعبي الوطني لا زال هو الأساس".

وأشار موسى خلال لقائه مع وفد من مجموعة "جي مورجان" العالمية للاستثمارات المالية، بمقر حملته الانتخابية بالدقي- إلى أنه توقع تدهور الاحتياطي النقدي؛ بسبب سوء الإدارة والأوضاع، ولذا يجب تبني خططًا قصيرة ومتوسطة الأجل للخروج من الأزمة، ملمحًا إلى أن إصلاح النظام التعليمي لن يُترك في يد حزب الأغلبية، ولكنه سيتم بالتوافق مع كافة القوى والتيارات السياسية وأهل العلم والخبرة.

وأوضح موسى أن خطة التنمية الاقتصادية ستعتمد على استثمارات المصريين والاستثمارات العربية والأوروبية والدولية، ما يستوجب انتهاء الفترة الانتقالية، وأن مشروع قناة السويس يمكن أن يدر 50 مليار دولار سنويًا من المناطق الصناعية ومنطقة التجارة الحرة والسياحة، مؤكدًا ضرورة إعادة تعمير سيناء؛ لاستيعاب ملايين الشباب العاطلين، وتوفير الفرص لأهلها الذين عانوا من الإهمال طويلا.

وقال: "إن مصر بلد زراعي وسيضيف مشروع تنمية غرب النيل مساحات للزراعة والإسكان وتخفيف الاختناق السكاني، وأن التخطيط للمستقبل مفتاح النجاح"، مضيفًا أن التعليم التكنولوجي، من إحدى أولوياته، وأيضًا إنشاء 12 معهدًا، على غرار معهد الأميرية الفني، بالتعاون مع دول الاتحاد الأوروبي، لتخفيف العبء عن التعليم الجامعي.

وحول السياسة الخارجية، قال موسى: "كنت دائمًا معارضًا لتقلص دور مصر العربي والإفريقي، وسأعمل جاهدًا على إعادة مصر لمكانتها الحقيقية".

----------


## اليمامة

العوا يتقدم رسميا إلى عليا الرئاسة بـ30 تأييدا من نواب مجلسي الشعب والشورى


قام عدد من أعضاء حملة العوا الانتخابية بمحاولة استرضاء الصحفيين "المطرودين" وعرضوا عليهم "عزومة غداء" لتصفية الأمور

وصل إلى مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية بقصر الأندلس الدكتور محمد سليم العوا المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية.

وقال مصدر مسئول بحملة الدكتور العوا: إن المرشح سيتقدم بـ30 تأييدا من أعضاء مجلسي الشعب والشورى من أحزاب: الوسط، والبناء والتنمية (الجماعة الإسلامية)، والنور، مشيرا إلى أنه بصرف النظر عن المواقف الرسمية لهذه الأحزاب تجاه مرشحي الرئاسة، فإن عددا من نوابهم قرر تأييد الدكتور العوا، وأشار إلى عدم تأييد أي من نواب حزب الحرية والعدالة للدكتور العوا.

----------


## اليمامة

محامى الإخوان: الشاطر يتقدم للترشح للرئاسة غدا أو السبت


الشاطر.. من مُحاكَم عسكريا إلى مرشح للرئاسة


أعلن عبد المنعم عبد المقصود، محامي جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن المهندس خيرت الشاطر مرشح الجماعة سوف يتقدم بأوراق ترشحه غدا الخميس أو يوم السبت القادم، موضحا أنه سوف يتقدم بتأييد أكثر من 250 نائبا من مجلسي الشعب والشورى، وليس بتوكيلات من مواطنين.

وقال عبد المقصود، في تصريحات للصحفيين عقب زيارته لمقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية ظهر اليوم الأربعاء: "إن الهدف من هذه الزيارة هو استيفاء الأوراق المطلوبة ومراجعتهاـ والشاطر يتوفر لديه الأوراق المطلوبة، وسيتقدم بنفسه غدا الخميس أو يوم السبت".

وشدد على أن المهندس خيرت الشاطر موقفه القانوني سليم، قائلاً: "من حقه الترشح في الانتخابات الرئاسية، لأنه تم رد اعتباره من قبل المحكمة العسكرية، ولا أتذكر تاريخ هذا القرار من المحكمة العسكرية، ولكن ذلك سيكون موجودا في صحيفة الحالة الجنائية التي سوف يتم التقدم بها للجنة.

ونفى، وجود اتفاق مع الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، لكي يتنازل للشاطر مقابل تعيينه نائبا لرئيس الجمهورية.

----------


## الغريب41عام

> يا ريته كان إستمر
> فلا أعتقد أنه كان سيحصل على أكثر من مائة صوت


وهنا
تحضرنى الحكمه التاليه
قالت الذبابه للنخله تماسكى فانى سوف اطير
فقالت النخله لها  هوا انا شعرت بيكى لما وقفتى علشان اشعر بيكى وانتى تطيرى


دمت بخير

----------


## drmustafa

المرشحين الرسميين لرئاسة الجمهورية حتى الآن طبقاً للموقع الرسمي للانتخابت الرئاسية

----------


## اليمامة

أيمن نور يتقدم بأوراق ترشحه للرئاسة يوم الجمعة المقبل



صرح زعيم حزب «غد الثورة» أيمن نور، بأنه سوف يتقدم بأوراق ترشحه، للجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، يوم الجمعة المقبل؛ حيث سينطلق هو وأنصاره بمسيرة تبدأ من جامع الأزهر، حتى مقر لجنة الانتخابات.

وقال نور في -تصريح قبيل دخوله إلى مقر اللجنة، بقصر الأندلس بالقاهرة- إنه جاء للاستعلام عن ضوابط الترشح، مؤكدًا أنه ليس لديه موانع قانونية. وشدد نور على أن الشعب المصري لديه الوعي الكافي، للتمييز ما بين الثوار الحقيقيين والمستفيدين من الثورة، مشيرًا إلى أنه سوف يعلن عن برنامجه الانتخابي خلال الساعات القادمة.

----------


## drmustafa

لجنة الرئاسة تفجر مفاجأة: مدرس من المنوفية المرشح العاشر بأكثر من 30 ألف تأييد
هشام المياني  


4-4-2012 | 17:08 


أعلنت اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، أن إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم الغريب، مدرس لغة إنجليزية من المنوفية، هو عاشر المتقدمين رسميًا للترشيح بأكثر من 30 ألف تأييد من مواطنين، وأن اللجنة تقوم الآن بإحصاء التأييدات وتأمينها لاعتماد ترشحه، وهو عضو سابق بمجلس الشعب. 

كما أعلنت اللجنة أن الدكتور محمد سليم العوا، المرشح الحادي عشر رسميًا، بعد تقدمه ظهر اليوم بـ 42 تأييدًا من نواب البرلمان، وتبين أن التأييدات، التي حصل عليها العوا من نواب أحزاب "والوسط، والنور، والبناء والتنمية" وجميعها أحزاب إسلامية، ومن النواب المستقلين.

من جانبها أعلنت حملة المرشح إبراهيم أحمد الغريب، أنه تقدم بـ45 ألف توكيل من أكثر من 15 محافظة إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية اليوم الأربعاء، وقال المنسق الإعلامي للحملة حمدي أحمد إن الحملة نجحت في الحصول على 45 ألف توكيل، نظرا لشعبية مرشحهم وخدماته لسكان محافظة المنوفية.

ولفت إلى أن مرشحه كان أول عضو بمجلس الشعب يقترح تحويل الدعم العيني إلى دعم نقدي، مشيرا إلى أنه رجل أعمال ناجح بدأ حياته كمدرس رسم، وأشار إلى أن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات تقوم بفرز التوكيلات، التي قدمها المرشح المحتمل وأنه في الغالب سيتم الاكتفاء بقبول 32 ألف توكيل

المصدر : بوابة الأهرام

----------


## اليمامة

> لجنة الرئاسة تفجر مفاجأة: مدرس من المنوفية المرشح العاشر بأكثر من 30 ألف تأييد
> هشام المياني  
> 
> 
> 4-4-2012 | 17:08 
> 
> 
> أعلنت اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، أن إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم الغريب، مدرس لغة إنجليزية من المنوفية، هو عاشر المتقدمين رسميًا للترشيح بأكثر من 30 ألف تأييد من مواطنين، وأن اللجنة تقوم الآن بإحصاء التأييدات وتأمينها لاعتماد ترشحه، وهو عضو سابق بمجلس الشعب. 
> 
> ...


والله يا دكتور مصطفى  أنا حاطه ايدى على قلبى تخوفا من ان تفاجئنا الأحداث من حيث لا نتوقع ولا نتخيل ..وخاصة ان ميول الشعب المصرى كثيرة عاطفية وأهلية وتخضع لمجاملات وحسابات بسيطة ..

ربنا يستر

----------


## اليمامة

خيرت الشاطر يتقدم بأوراق ترشحه للرئاسة رسميًا غدًا الخميس



آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 4 أبريل 2012 - 5:34 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة

أكد الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، والمشرف على الحملة الانتخابية للمهندس خيرت الشاطر، أن الشاطر سوف يتقدم بأوراق ترشحه للانتخابات الرئاسية، غدًا الخميس، في الساعة الواحدة ظهرًا.

وأكد مرسي، أن المستشارين القانونيين للحملة، أتموا كل الأوراق المطلوبة للتقديم؛ والتي من بينها خطاب الحزب بترشح الشاطر، بالإضافة إلى تأييد أكثر من 279 نائبًا بمجلسي الشعب والشورى، طبقا لما كان مستهدفًا من الحزب.

----------


## اليمامة

داعيا شيعة مصر للخروج عن صمتهم
شيعي يسحب أوراق ترشحه لرئاسة الجمهورية



تقدم "محمد غنيم"، رئيس التيار الشيعي المصري- إلى اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، اليوم الأربعاء، للاستعلام عن إجراءات وشروط وضوابط الترشح للرئاسة.

وكان غنيم، رئيس التيار الشيعي المصري، في أول ظهور رسمي للشيعة في مصر منذ انهيار الدولة الفاطمية على يد صلاح الدين الأيوبي، تقدم، الاثنين الماضي، بطلب رسمي إلى السلطات المصرية، وسلم خطابا للمشير محمد حسين طنطاوي، رئيس المجلس العسكري بصفته القائم بأعمال رئيس الجمهورية، طالب فيه بأن يتم تمثيل الطائفة الشيعية في مصر في لجنة كتابة الدستور أسوة بباقي مكونات وأطياف الشعب المصري.

 ودعا غنيم أثناء سحب أوراق ترشحه الطائفة الشيعية في مصر، في رسالة، أن يخرجوا من حاجز الصمت، ويطالبوا بجميع حقوقهم، مشيرا إلى أن ما تعانيه الطائفة الشيعية في مصر من الإهمال والتخوين والاتهامات بتنفيذ أجندات خارجية دفعه إلى الترشح للرئاسة، لأنه حق يكفله الدستور لجميع المواطنين.

وانتقد غنيم القوى الليبرالية لتجاهلهم قضية الشيعة في مصر، مشيرا إلى أنه شخصيا يؤيد ترشيح خيرت الشاطر، مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، قائلا: إن خطوته هذه خطوة رمزية للفت الانتباه إلى قضيتهم.

يذكر أن غنيم، الناشط الشيعي، كان قد تقدم بشكوى إلى "هنري بيترشي"، المسئول عما يسمى بـ"حماية الأقليات" في السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة، متهما السلطات المصرية باضطهاد الشيعة، ومطالبا في الوقت نفسه بتمثيل الشيعة المصريين في لجنة صياغة الدستور الجديد.

----------


## اليمامة

البسطويسي: التطبيع مع الكيان الصهيوني خط أحمر لا يمكن تجاوزه



آخر تحديث يوم الأربعاء 4 أبريل 2012 - 5:38 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة


أكد المستشار هشام البسطويسي المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، في تصريحات له اليوم الأربعاء، أن مجموعة من كبار الخبراء في كافة المجالات، تعكف حالياً على الانتهاء من البرنامج الانتخابي في صورته النهائية.

وأشار إلى أن المحاور الرئيسية للبرنامج تقوم على خمس نقاط، الأمن وإعمال القانون وحقوق المواطنة، وتنمية اقتصادية تحقق العدالة الاجتماعية قوامها القطاع العام والتعاونى والخاص، والتعليم والبحث العلمي، وحرية الإبداع التي هي قاطرة التقدم لمصر، وضمان استقلال القضاء عن السلطة التنفيذية، واستعادة الدور القومي والإقليمي لمصر.

وأعلن البسطويسي أن هناك خطوطاً حمراء لا يمكن تجاوزها في البرنامج، أهمها: "عدم التطبيع مع إسرائيل"، ودعم وتطوير القطاع العام دون إهمال دور القطاع الخاص والتعاوني.

ورداً على سؤال حول خطة جولاته بالمحافظات، أوضح البسطويسي أن هناك خطة حالية للتحرك، وأنه تلقى عشرات الاتصالات التي تدعوه لزيارة معظم المحافظات، ويجرى حالياً ترتيب المواعيد المناسبة بحيث تتضمن كل جولة لقاءات حرة مع المواطنين ومناقشتهم بشكل مباشر، إلى جانب عقد مؤتمر جماهيري عام بكل محافظة وذلك كله في إطار خطة التحرك الحالية.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عمر سليمان يعتذر فى بيان له عن الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية

ريح وإستريح..عقبال للبلوفر

----------


## اليمامة

> عمر سليمان يعتذر فى بيان له عن الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية
> 
> ريح وإستريح..عقبال للبلوفر


الحمد لله
من أجمل الأخبار اللى قريتها فى صباحى يا أحمد
بس برضو متخوفة ..هو ليه عمل كدا ؟
يمكن العسكر غيروا خطتهم ؟

----------


## اليمامة

أيمن نور: أعمل ضمن فريق رئاسي ولم أترشح من أجل شخصي فقط



آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 5 أبريل 2012 - 5:40 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة


كشف الدكتور أيمن نور- المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، عن أنه لا يترشح لمنصب الرئاسة بشخصه فقط، ولكنه يعمل ضمن فريق رئاسي يتكون من 10 أشخاص من الشخصيات العامة، وخبراء في مجالات مختلفة، يسعى من خلاله الوصول إلى كرسي الرئاسة، مؤكدًا على أن الدكتور جمال زهران- أستاذ العلوم السياسية، والفنان محمد صبحي ضمن الفريق، كما أنه بصدد عقد لقاء مع باقي الشخصيات التي سيتم الإعلان عنها قريبًا.


وأضاف نور خلال حواره مع الإعلامية رانيا بدوي، في برنامج "في الميدان" على قناة "التحرير" الفضائية، أن منصور حسن- الرئيس السابق للمجلس الاستشاري، و150 نائبًا و6 مرشحين للرئاسة، توسطوا  لدى المجلس العسكري لإصدار قرار العفو، مؤكدًا أن النظام السابق عرض عليه التصالح مقابل كتابة خطاب لمبارك، وهو ما قابله بالرفض.


وأكد نور، بأن قرار العفو "عفو شامل" بعد قضاء العقوبة الأصلية، مؤكدًا أنه بصدد تقديم طعن ضد المادة 28، متوقعًا تقديم طعون ضدده، بسسب العفو عنه مشيرًا إلى أن ذلك سيفيد حملته الانتخابية، موضحًا أن الرئيس المخلوع محمد حسني مبارك هو من قام باختيار رئيس اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة.


وقال المرشح المحتمل لانتخابات الرئاسة "قمت بفتح باب التبرعات، ولكني لم أتوقع أن يكون حجم التبرع بمقدار 1% من تبرعات أحد الدول لمرشحين آخرين"، مؤكدًا أنه يريد أن يكون رئيسًا لمصر بإرادة الشعب المصري وبأمواله.

----------


## اليمامة

"أنا فاشل في التعليم وساقط 6 ابتدائي.. مخنوق ومش عارف أعمل إيه.. أنا سياسي كي جي وان ومبفهمش.. بس قدمت للرئاسة علشان أقول للحكومة إن رئاسة مصر أكبر من كدا".. هكذا تحدث المطرب الشعبي سعد الصغير للإعلامي معتز الدمرداش في برنامج "مصر الجديدة على قناة الحياة 2".

وأضاف سعد الصغير: "ترشحت للرئاسة لأعطي درسا للحكومة.. أنا جمعت أكثر من 55 ألف توكيل.. دا شرط تافه ومينفعش الشروط دي تبقى شروط في رئاسة مصر.. لم أتكلف في التوكيلات سوى ثمن البدلة التي ذهبت بها للجنة.. أنا منفعش أمسك مجلس محلي.. بس الرسالة كانت لازم توصل.. الشروط لازم تتغير.. علشان اللي ينفع يبقى رئيس بس هو اللي يترشح".

----------


## اليمامة

اعتبر الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية: "أن الحفاظ على المادة الثانية من الدستور كما هي وبنصها الحالي دون تغيير سيقلل من حالة الاحتقان وسينهي الخلافات غير المبررة"، مؤكدا على: "أنه لم ير من قبل أي تيار سياسي يطالب بتغيير المادة الثانية من الدستور".

وأضاف أبو الفتوح، خلال لقاءه في برنامج مصر تقرر على قناة الحياة 2  مع الإعلامي محمود مسلم، مساء اليوم الأربعاء: "أن المواد الخاصة بالقوات المسلحة جيدة، وأرى أن تبقى كما هي، وحدوث تغيير فيها سيتم فهمه أنه محاولة لسيطرة الجيش على شئون البلاد".

واستحسن أبو الفتوح أن يكون النظام السياسي لمصر في الفترة الحالية هو النظام المختلط، مبررا ذلك بأنه: "المناسب لحالة البلاد الآن".

وحول أزمة اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور، فقد أوضح أبو الفتوح: "أنه سيقوم بزيارة جميع أطراف الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور للوصول إلى معالجة الأزمة"، مشيرا إلى: "أنه يرى أن دفع الإخوان بالشاطر في سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية أدي لإصرار المنسحبين من التأسيسية على موقفهم وعدم العودة لعضويتها مرة أخرى وهي مستمرة بهذا الشكل".

وتابع قائلا: "تفصيل الدستور لصالح حزب معين عبث، وأغلبية البرلمان لم تكن بحاجة لأن تكون أغلبية أيضا في الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور".

وأعلن: "أنه لم يتضايق من ترشح الشاطر للانتخابات الرئاسية"، موضحا: "أن عداءه لأي شخص يكون لمن يعتدي على حقوق مصر والمصريين"، مشددا على: "أن ترشيح الإخوان للشاطر يعبر عن ارتباك بداخلها، بالإضافة إلى أنه تشريحه لا يسحب من أسهمي ومن يريد الترشح فله الحرية الكاملة".

وكشف أبو الفتوح، عن أنه يريد أن يكون مرشحا مستقلا للرئاسة، لا ينتمي لأي حزب أو جماعة معينة، مضيفا بقوله: "لا أريد أن أكون حتى مرشحا من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين".

وفي سؤاله خلال الحلقة عن رأيه في ترشح اللواء عمر سليمان نائب الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك، دعا أبو الفتوح المصريين بألا يعطوا صوتا واحد لأي من بقايا النظام القديم.

وأكد المرشح الرئاسي الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح: "أنه مستمر حتى هذه اللحظة في سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية وغير مطروح انسحابه أو تنازله".

وحول برنامجه الانتخابي قال أبو الفتوح: "في برنامجنا التعليم مجاني حتى الجامعة ولكل مواطن، والطبقة الوسطى تآكلت ولابد من دعمها، ولابد أن يكون التعليم بالمجان في المرحلة الابتدائية والثانوية والتعليم الجامعي أيضا".

وعن الوضع الحالي لحكومة الدكتور كمال الجنزوري، أوضح أبو الفتوح: "أنها حكومة ضعيفة فاشلة تحتاج للمحاسبة في ظل معاناة المواطنين وعدم توفير أنابيب البوتاجاز والسولار والبنزين لهم كما أنها فشلت في تحقيق الأمن والخدمات"، مضيفا: "أنه لا يرى ضرورة سحب لثقة منها الآن حتى لا يرتبك المشهد السياسي المصري".

وأما عن تسليم المجلس العسكري للسلطة في 30 يونيو المقبل، قال أبو الفتوح: "لا اشك في أن المجلس العسكري سيسلم السلطة فور الانتخابات، فلا يستطيع فعل شيء آخر وإلا ستحدث ثورة".

وحول تعيين المشير طنطاوي كوزير للدفاع إذا نجح المرشح الرئاسي في الانتخابات، أوضح أبو الفتوح بقوله: "أتصور أن القيادات الكبيرة التي قدمت للوطن خدمات كثيرة عليها أن تخلد للراحة".

----------


## اليمامة

مسيرة ضخمة لأنصار أبو إسماعيل الخميس ضد الحرية والعدالة والحكومة
أبو إسماعيل يهدد: هناك تزوير واضح للنيل مني.. والأمور لن تمر بسلام أبدا




هدد الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل بأن "الأمور لن تمر بسلام أبدا"، إذا استمرت "الحبكة الشديدة" والإصرار على عدم تسليم أي مستندات تؤكد عدم حصول والدته علي أي جنسية أخرى.

وقال أبو إسماعيل: "هناك تعنت شديد لاستهلاك الوقت لإخراج الموضوع في الوقت الخطر، مضيفا أنه لجأ للقضاء لحسم الأمر لأنه يعلق على نزاهة القضاء، لأن "الأمر يسير وسهل، ويمكن بالاستعلام عن طريق السفارات أو مصلحة الجوازات ووقتها لن يستطيع أحد أن يتحدث في هذا الأمر مطلقا بعدما تثبت الحقيقة ويتأكد الجميع أن هذا تزوير وتشويه متعمد هدفه النيل مني"، حسبما قال في بيان وصل "بوابة الشروق" نسخه منه مساء الأربعاء.

وأكد أبو إسماعيل أنه ليس لديه علم مطلقًا بحصول والدته على جنسية أخرى علي نحو قطعي، معربا عن خشيته من أن يكون هناك ما يدبر ضد ترشحه للرئاسة من قبل الجهات الحكومية التي تستند الصحف إليها.

 واعتبر المرشح الرئاسي المحتمل أن ما يحدث حملة منظمة من "جهة معروفة" هدفها إبعاده عن السباق عن طريق تشويه صورته وإضعاف شعبيته بالتشويه والذي لن يأتي بأي نتيجة، بحسب قوله، مستندا لقوله تعالي: "لن يضروكم إلا أذى".

ومن المنتظر أن تحرك حركة "حازمون" مسيرة ضخمة غدا الخميس، من مسجد الفتح برمسيس إلى ميدان التحرير تحت عنوان "لن نسمح بالتلاعب في الانتخابات"، فيما انتقد جمال صابر مدير حملة "لازم حازم" بعض القوى السياسية التي "تملكها الغيظ حين رأت شعبية أبو إسماعيل يوم الجمعة الماضية"، كما انتقد الأسلوب الذي تنتهجه جريدة الحرية والعدالة في التعامل معه.

----------


## اليمامة

قالت إن الشاطر أكبر المستفيدين

نيويورك تايمز: رسميا.. والدة حازم أمريكية




منذ 4 ساعة 9 دقيقة
في أول إعلان أمريكي رسمي، قالت صحيفة "النيويورك تايمز" الأمريكية إن الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية يبدو أنه سيخرج من السباق الرئاسي بسبب جنسية والدته.

وقالت الصحيفة في تقرير نشرته اليوم الخميس إن والدة أبو إسماعيل أصبحت مواطنة أمريكية قبل وفاتها وفقا للسجلات العامة في كاليفورنيا وموقع خاص بتسجيل الناخبين في لوس أنجيلوس، وهو ما سيجعل الشيخ حازم غير مؤهل لخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية وفقا للقانون المصري المنظم لانتخابات الرئاسة.

وأضافت بقولها إن خروج أبو إسماعيل من السباق الرئاسي ربما يجعل الدبلوماسيين الأمريكيين القلقين من فوزه بالرئاسة في حالة سرور، إلا أنه وفقا للناحية السياسية العملية فإن رحيله من السباق ربما يساعد على توحيد الجبهة الإسلامية المنقسمة في انتخابات الرئاسة.

وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن وفدا من حملة أبو إسماعيل توجه إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للتحقيق في جنسية والدة المرشح المحتمل، ونقلت عن المتحدث بإسم الحملة محمد فهيم عبد الغفار قوله إن الأمر يمكن أن يكون "تزوير".

ونقلت الصحيفة الأمريكية عن مسئولين في وزارة الداخلية المصرية قولهم إنهم حصلوا على مستندات قالوا إنها وثائق سفر أمريكية تخص السيدة نوال عبد العزيز نور، وأن تلك الوثائق تشير إلى أنها كانت مواطنة أمريكية قبل وفاتها.

وأكدت الصحيفة أن السجلات تشير إلى أن السيدة نوال وابنتها حنان صلاح أبو إسماعيل يشتركان في عنوان واحد في سانتا مونيكا، وقالت الصحيفة إنها فشلت في الوصول إلى حنان أبو إسماعيل للتعليق على القضية.

وأكدت الصحيفة أن موقعا رسميا أمريكيا يضم إسم والدة الشيخ أبو إسماعيل بوصفها مواطنة لها حق التصويت في الانتخابات.

وقالت الصحيفة في نهاية تقريرها إن المستفيد الأكبر من الخروج المحتمل لأبو إسماعيل من سباق الرئاسة سيكون خيرت الشاطر مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين للرئاسة.

رابط تقرير الصحيفة الأمريكية:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/05/wo...gewanted=print




اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - نيويورك تايمز: رسميا.. والدة حازم أمريكية

----------


## اليمامة

صهر أبوإسماعيل:والدة حازم أمريكية



منذ 13 ساعة 26 دقيقة
كشف برنامج "الحقيقة" عن مفاجآت جديدة بخصوص جنسية والدة حازم أبو إسماعيل.

وقالت سامية صادق، مراسلة "الحقيقة" من واشنطن إن محسن حمزة، زوج شقيقة أبو إسماعيل -حسب رواية الشيخ طارق يوسف- أكد أن والدة زوجته وهى نفسها والدة أبو إسماعيل، تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية وأنها كانت تعيش مع ابنتها فى أمريكا في أخر أيامها.
وقالت صادق فى مداخلة هاتفية لها من أمريكا،مع الإعلامى وائل الإبراشى، فى برنامج "الحقيقة"، وبثته فضائية دريم 2 إن الأمور اتضحت بشكل كبير، وأن طارق يوسف أكد أن أحد أفراد عائلة أبو إسماعيل أكد على أن جنسية والدة الشيخ حازم أمريكية، وأن هناك حالة غضب شديدة بين أفراد الأسرة لتكتم الشيخ حازم على الحقيقة ، وتسائل طارق يوسف أثناء حديثه معها "لماذا يكذب الشيخ حازم وهو يعرف أن والدته أمريكية؟".

شاهد فيديو:

----------


## اليمامة

مرشح الإخوان يتعهد لـ(السلفيين) بتشكيل هيئة (الحل والعقد) لمعاونة البرلمان فى تطبيق الشريعة

الشاطر يبدأ مشوار الرئاسة.. وأبوإسماعيل يعود إلى الشارع

آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 5 أبريل 2012 - 9:20 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة



بدأ المهندس خيرت الشاطر، مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لرئاسة الجمهورية، أولى خطواته على طريق المنافسة، حيث زار أمس، مقر لجنة الأحزاب السياسية، فى دار القضاء العالى، واستخرج شهادة الترشح، يرافقه رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، محمد مرسى، ومحامى الجماعة والحزب، عبدالمنعم عبدالمقصود.

عبد المقصود قال فى تصريحات لـ «الشروق» إن الشاطر «سيتقدم بأوراق ترشحه رسميا اليوم (الخميس) أو بعد غد (السبت) على أقصى تقدير»، مشيرا إلى تمكنهم من «جمع تأييد نحو 250 نائبا من مجلسى الشعب والشورى»، بينما قال مرسى، الذى يشرف على حملة الشاطر أن المستشارين القانونيين للحملة «أتموا كل الأوراق المطلوبة للتقديم، ومن بينها خطاب الحزب، وتأييد 279 نائبا».

كان الشاطر التقى مشايخ الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، مساء أمس الأول، فى لقاء دام نحو 4 ساعات، شدد خلاله على أن الشريعة «كانت وستظل مشروعى وهدفى الأول والأخير»، مؤكدا انه سيعمل فى حال فوزه على «تكوين مجموعة من أهل الحل والعقد لمعاونة البرلمان فى تحقيق هذا الهدف».

 على صعيد متصل، أقام المرشح الرئاسى، حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، دعوى قضائية ضد وزير الداخلية ورئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، لإلزام مصلحة الجوازات والهجرة والجنسية بالكشف عن حقيقة، حمل والدته للجنسية الأمريكية».

وحددت المحكمة برئاسة المستشار على فكرى، نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة،جلسة 10 إبريل الحالى لنظر الدعوى، علما بأن هذا التاريخ، يصادف بدء تلقى الطعون الانتخابية على المرشحين لدى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات.

وقال حازم فى دعواه إنه تقدم بطلب رسمى لاستخراج وثيقة بشأن جنسية والدته نوال عبد العزيز نور، ولم تلب مصلحة الجوازات طلبه.

 إلى ذلك دعت الحملة الانتخابية لأبوإسماعيل لتنظيم مظاهرة مليونية فى ميدان التحرير، غدا، أطلقوا عليها «جمعة لن نسمح بالتلاعب»، احتجاجا على ما وصفوه بـ«تلاعب المجلس العسكرى والإخوان، لإبعاد أبوإسماعيل عن سباق الرئاسة» بحسب بيان صدر عن الحملة أمس.

إلى ذلك تقدم محمد سليم العوا بأوراق ترشحه رسميا، أمس، ليصبح المرشح المؤكد العاشر مقدما للجنة 42 تأييدا من أعضاء فى مجلسى الشعب والشورى، دون توكيلات شعبية، وكشفت مصادر بالشهر العقارى لـ«الشروق» أنه «لم يتمكن من جمع أكثر من 25 ألف تأييد شعبى رغم ما أعلنه أنصاره من انه «حصل على 47 ألف توكيل».

على جانب آخر علمت «الشروق» أن عددا من شباب الثورة يجرون حاليا اتصالات مكثفة بين المدير السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية،محمد البرادعى، والمرشح الرئاسى عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، من أجل تحالفهما فى مشروع رئاسى واحد، لإنقاذ البلاد مما وصفوه بـ«محاولات اختطاف الثورة».

وكشف عدد من شباب الثورة أن البرادعى وأبوالفتوح «يدرسان المبادرة باهتمام شديد»، وقال أحد المقربين من الطرفين إن المبادرة «تأتى بعد دفع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بخيرت الشاطر مرشحا للرئاسة، والأنباء القوية التى تتردد حول خوض عمر سليمان للانتخابات المقبلة».

----------


## الغريب41عام

> عمر سليمان يعتذر فى بيان له عن الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية
> 
> ريح وإستريح..عقبال للبلوفر


يعنى ازعل ::  ولا ازعل يعنى

ولا ازعل  :: 


احمد شفيق
سنحيا بعقلنا

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

مؤامره فجه علي ابو اسماعيل
متضامن معه 
ويسقط عملاء امريكا وعبيدهم العسكر

----------


## اليمامة

> مؤامره فجه علي ابو اسماعيل
> متضامن معه 
> ويسقط عملاء امريكا وعبيدهم العسكر


قالوا كمان ان العوا امه جنسيتها سورية 
والله حاجة تضحك !!

----------


## اليمامة

تعليقًا على شائعة حمله للجنسية القطرية..
مستشار أبو الفتوح: نعيش انتخابات تسودها الشائعات مع أننا نعمل بشكل أخلاقي




صرحت اللجنة الإعلامية لحملة عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيسًا لمصر، في معرض ردها على الشائعات التي تم تداولها على شبكة الإنترنت، بأن أبو الفتوح يحمل الجنسية القطرية، أن: "مرشحها الرئاسي لا يحمل سوى الجنسية المصرية".

وقال علي البهنساوي، المستشار الإعلامي للدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، في تصريحات خاصة لـ(بوابة الشروق)، اليوم الخميس: "إننا في جو انتخابي، تقوم فيه بعض حملات المرشحين بنشر شائعات عن مرشحنا للنيل منه، على الرغم من أننا نعمل بشكل أخلاقي مع الجميع، لكن هل كل الحملات بتعمل كده؟".

وتوقع البهنساوي خلال الفترة المقبلة، أن تخرج شائعات مغرضة ضد الدكتورعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، كلما اقتربت المرحلة الانتخابية من النهاية، مشيرًا إلى أن: "ما نعيشه الآن جو انتخابي جديد، وكل من لديه معلومات غير مؤكدة يسعى لنشرها".

وحول شائعة حصول أبو الفتوح على جنسية قطرية عام 1997، فقد أوضح مستشاره الإعلامي، أن: "الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح كان معتقلا خلال تلك الفترة، كما أنه كان يجد صعوبة كبرى قبل ثورة 25 يناير عند ذهابه لقطر، وكان يتحدث وقتها مع الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي، رئيس الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين؛ كي يسهل له مهمة السفر".

وفي سياق متصل، كتب الدكتور الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، بحسابه الشخصي على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي للتدوينات القصيرة (تويتر)، اليوم: "أعتز بانتمائي لوطني مصر، ولم ولن أحمل غير الجنسية المصرية".

----------


## اليمامة

طالبوا سليمان بالترشح لوقف المد الإخواني ومن أجل مستقبل مصر
مؤيدو عمر سليمان يدعون لمظاهرة حاشدة غدا الجمعة لإقناعه بالترشح للرئاسة



دعت الحملة الرسمية لترشيح عمر سليمان لرئاسة مصر على صفحتها بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك)، اليوم الخميس، بعمل مسيرة غدا الجمعة إلى منزل اللواء عمر سليمان، للمطالبة بترشحه للرئاسة، مؤكدين أن ذلك من أجل وقف المد الإخواني ومن أجل مستقبل مصر.

وقالت حملة سليمان، في رسالتها، "أيها المصريون الشرفاء لن نقول ثوارا ولن نقول فلولا نقول مصريين، الخطر أصبح واضحا من المد الإخواني على مصر، وقد تختلفون معنا على السيد عمر سليمان، ولكن نتفق جميعا أنه الوحيد القادر على وقف هذا المد فلنتحد جميعا لوقف هذا المد من أجل مستقبل مصر".

واختتمت الحملة رسالتها، قائلة: "لنختار الوحيد القادر علي وقف الاستيلاء الاخواني علي حياتنا ومصرنا وانزل انزل يا سليمان مش عايزين حكم الاخوان وبكرة موعدنا في العباسية لنصلي من أجل مصر ثم مسيرة حتى منزله في صلاح سالم ومن يتوكل علي الله فهو حسبه".

----------


## اليمامة

الشاطر يتقدم رسميا للرئاسة بـ 279 تأييدا ونساء الجماعة يستقبلنه بالزغاريد

آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 5 أبريل 2012 - 2:59 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة

تقدم المهندس خيرت الشاطر، منذ قليل، بأوراق ترشحه رسميا إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، عن حزب الحرية والعدالة، بعد أن حصل على 279 تأييدا من نواب مجلسي الشعب والشورى.

وقد شهدت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية حضور عشرات الآلاف من مؤيدي الشاطر، للتعبير عن دعمه له ورغبتهم في اختياره رئيسا لمصر بعد حصوله على تأييد 279 نائبا في البرلمان، وفور دخول الشاطر لمقر اللجنة الرئاسية انطلقت الزغاريد من نساء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وردد الرجال هتافات "الشعب يريد الشاطر رئيس" و"الصحافة فين الرئيس أهو"، و"وقالوا علينا منشقين ودايما خيرت هو الرئيس"، و"الإخوان قالوها زمان، المستقبل للإسلام".

وقد تسلق عدد من المتواجدين الأشجار وافترشوا الأرض، حاملين لافتات "خيرت الشاطر يحمل الخير لمصر"، فيما تم فصل السيدات عن الرجال، وقد قاموا بترديد الأناشيد الإسلامية التي تعبر عن تأييدهم لخيرت الشاطر، وتؤكد في الوقت نفسه على أن الإسلام هو دين الدولة، فيما يقوم شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بتنظيم الحركة المرورية أمام مقر اللجنة بسبب الأعداد الكثيفة المتواجدة لتأييد المهندس خيرت الشاطر في سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية.

----------


## اليمامة

أول مصاب ثورة يرشح نفسه لـ(الرئاسة)



قرر منسق ائتلاف مصابى وأسر شهداء الثورة، أيمن حفنى، ترشيح نفسه لمنصب رئاسة الجمهورية، ليكون بذلك أول مصاب قام بترشيح نفسه لتولى المنصب.

وأوضح حفنى لـ«الشروق» أنه جمع 3 آلاف توكيل إلى الآن على مستوى محافظة أسيوط ــ مسقط رأسه ــ بعيدا عن أى تيار سياسى أو دينى بعينه، وذلك بعد ورود عدة مطالبات من أسر الشهداء والمصابين بترشيح نفسه للمنصب، على حد قوله.

كما قرر حفنى ــ فى الأربعينات من عمره ــ التوجه غدا إلى مقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة لسحب أوراق الترشح، مؤكدا أنه من الفئات العامة من الشعب وأحد مصابى ثورة 25 يناير لذا فهو «خير من يمثل ذلك الشعب البسيط الذى لا أحد يعلم عنه شيئا».

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ابو الفتوح شائعه خايبه شويه
قالو ان دخل مصر سنه 97 بجواز قطري "

قطر لاتسمج بازدواج الجنسيه 
ابو الفتوح كان في الفتره مابين 96 الي 2000 .. محبوسا 

فشنك 
كان مطلوبا راس ابو اسماعيل اولا 
وسيتجهو الي اخر ثانيا 
حتي يتبقي لنا في الاخير
خيرت الشاطر , احمد شفيق

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

مطلوب رئيسا لمصر 
بشرط وحيد 
































ان يكون مصريا . من ابوين مصريين
صعبه دي

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> مطلوب رئيسا لمصر 
> بشرط وحيد 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه
يظهر بقت صعبة يا محمد من بعد حرب السذاجة اللى بيلعبوها ؟
هى الناس دى هبلة ؟

----------


## اليمامة

تجمع للمئات من أنصار أبو إسماعيل أمام مسجد الفتح بالأعلام والرايات السوداء



آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 6 أبريل 2012 - 11:57 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة

قام المئات من أنصار حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، بالتجمع أمام مسجد الفتح، قُبيل صلاة الجمعة اليوم، حاملين العديد من الأعلام السوداء، تنديدًا بقضية جنسية والدته.

وحمل المشاركون الأعلام والرايات السوداء التي كُتب عليها: "لو فيها تزوير إعدام يا مشير، لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، ولن نسمح بالتلاعب"، بالإضافة إلى عدد من الرايات، المطبوع عليها اسم حازم أبو إسماعيل وصورته".

كما رفع عدد آخر من أنصاره أعلام مصر، مرددين: "الله أكبر"، كما حملوا لافتات وبوسترات مكتوبًا عليها: "أبو إسماعيل مش بس للسلفيين، سنحيا كرامًا".

----------


## اليمامة

الخارجية تنفي إصدار أية بيانات بشأن جنسية والدة حازم أبو إسماعيل

نفى عمرو رشدي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الخارجية، اليوم الجمعة، ما رددته بعض وسائل الإعلام حول قيام وزارة الخارجية بإرسال خطاب رسمي إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، بشأن جنسية والدة أحد مرشحي الرئاسة.

وقال رشدي: "إن وزارة الخارجية قد أحالت على الفور ما تلقته من استفسارات من اللجنة، بشأن كافة المرشحين إلى الدول المعنية؛ لمراجعة قوائم الحاصلين على جنسيتها من المصريين، ولم تتلق وزارة الخارجية ردًا في هذا الشأن بعد، وستقوم الخارجية بموافاة اللجنة بأية بيانات رسمية تتلقاها فور ورودها."

وأشار المتحدث باسم الخارجية إلى تصريحات السادة مسؤولي اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، مساء أمس الخميس، التي أكدوا فيها عدم تلقي اللجنة لرد من وزارة الخارجية بعد.

يذكر أن حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، قد تعرض خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية لعدة أنباء متضاربة حول جنسية والدته؛حيث قيل إنها تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية، بينما قال أبو إسماعيل إنها: "حملت الـ(جرين كارد) للإقامة فقط في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ولكنها لم تحصل على الجنسية الأمريكية".

----------


## اليمامة

حزنت من تصريحات حمدين بأنه لن يعيد دولة عبد الناصر
عبد الحكيم عبد الناصر: غير مقتنع بالانتخابات الرئاسية



أعلن عبدالحكيم نجل الرئيس الراحل جمال عبدالناصر، امتناعه عن الترشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية القادمة، وذلك لقناعته بأن ثورة 25 يناير قد سرقت، وأنه جار إعادة إنتاج نظامى السادات ومبارك، بدءا من الخضوع للهيمنة الصهيونية والأمريكية، وانتهاء بتحالف الرأسمالية وجميع القوى المضادة للثورة، على حد قوله. وقال عبدالناصر خلال لقائه بممثلى شباب الطليعة الناصرية أمس الأول، لن يكون أى رئيس قادم سوى خادم لذلك التحالف البغيض».

وشكر عبدالناصر الشباب على مبادرتهم، وقال إنه لم يحدد حتى الآن إلى أى مرشح رئاسى سيمنح صوته الانتخابي: «أنا مش مقتنع بالانتخابات من الأساس، يعنى أروح أدى صوتى لرئيس هيبقى مندوب علاقات عامة، فهناك علامات استفهام عديدة تحيط بالانتخابات الرئاسية».

وحول إمكانية دعمه لحمدين صباحى المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، قال عبدالحكيم لـ«الشروق»: «حز فى نفسى كثيرا عندما أكد صباحى فى تصريحات له أنه لن يطبق دولة عبدالناصر، مالها دولة عبدالناصر هى اللى ملكت الفلاح أرضه، وحققت الاستقلال الوطنى بعدما هزمت المحتل هزيمة قاسية».

واستطرد الابن الأصغر للرئيس جمال عبدالناصر، «كما أننى أصبت بخيبة أمل من قرار حزب الكرامة بالتحالف مع الإخوان خلال الانتخابات البرلمانية السابقة، رغم اختلاف توجهات كل منهما عن الآخر، «كما أن الناصريين كان لديهم فرصة الحصول على مقاعد برلمانية أكثر فى حال استمرار مشاركتهم بتحالف الثورة مستمرة».

وطالب شباب الطليعة الناصرية، وعدد من ممثلى التيار الناصرى، عبدالحكيم بقيادة التيار والعمل على إعادة هيكلته وتنظيمه فى الشكل الذى يجعله قوة تنظيمية منظمة ومؤثرة فى الشارع، إلا أن عبدالحكيم رأى أن وحدة صف التيار الناصرى ليست كافية، بل لابد من التفاف جميع التيارات حول هدف موحد لتحقيق نجاحهم، «فلول نظام مبارك عاملين وحدة صف ضد الشعب المصرى، واحنا عايزين نبقى أقوى منهم، ونتوحد حول هدف واحد نرجع به مصر لشعبها تانى».

----------


## اليمامة

قائلين في بيانهم إن السفارة الأمريكية على بعد زفرات وشهقات من صيحات ميدان الشعب المصري..
بعض أنصار أبو إسماعيل يوزعون بيانا تحذيريا للولايات المتحدة بميدان التحرير


المنصة التي أقامها أنصار حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل في التحرير

قام بعض أنصار، حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، المحتشدين بميدان التحرير؛ للمشاركة في تظاهرة (لن نسمح بالتلاعب) اليوم الجمعة، بتوزيع بيان تحذيري للولايات المتحدة، وفيما يلي نص البيان الذي حصلت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط على نسخة منه، مطبوعًا أعلاها (طلاب الشريعة).

"لن نسمح بالتلاعب في ظل ما تشهده بلدنا الحبيبة من تلاعب بإرادتها ومقدراتها، في ظل الانفلات، ليس فقط الأمني بل والإداري والاقتصادي، في ظل ما نشهده من التشويه الإعلامي للرموز التي اجتمعنا والتففنا جميعًا حولها".

"لن نسمح بالتلاعب لمن يحاكمنا ظلمًا وزورًا ويفلت الظالمين، لمن يمنع عنا قوتنا وقوت أولادنا ويهرب المليارات إلى الخارج، لمن يُشوِّه الرموز التقية الواضحة الصادقة ويلمع المفسدين".

"أيها السادة، تحذير.. أنتم الآن لا تعلمون قدرات الشعب المصري، تحذير.. السفارة الأمريكية على بعد زفرات وشهقات من صيحات ميدان الشعب المصري، تحذير.. لا تغتروا بإفلات الجاسوس إيلان وتهريب رعاياكم الحقوقيين، لأن تعاملكم كما كان مع حكومات النظام المخلوع، فأنتم الآن سوف تتعاملون مع إرادة شعب 25 يناير، عفوًا أيها السادة لن نسمح بالتلاعب وسنحيا كرامًا".

----------


## اليمامة

مصادر أكدت أن عددا من المرشحين أبدى ترحيبه بالانسخاب لدعم الفريق الثلاثي
أنباء عن قرب التوصل لفريق رئاسي من أبو الفتوح رئيسا والبرادعي وصباحي نائبين



ذكرت وكالة "أونا" للأنباء، نقلا عن مصادر مقربة من الدكتور محمد البرادعي، المدير السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية، أن مفاوضات مكثفة تدور حاليا بين فريق تابع للبرادعى وحملة الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، لتشكيل فريق رئاسي لخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية، يضم إلى جانبهما المرشح المحتمل حمدين صباحى، بجهد كبير من الدكتور محمد عبد المنعم الصاوي عضو مجلس الشعب، لإقناع المرشحين الثلاثة بالاتفاق.

ونقلت "أونا" من مصادر مقربة أن البرادعى بدا أقل معارضة لفكرة عودته إلى سباق الرئاسة، بعد ضغوط كبيرة من قوى سياسية مختلفة وأن العقبة التي تواجه إتمام الصفقة هي على من يصبح رئيسا ومن النائب له.

 وأفادت الوكالة أن الصاوي اتصل بالدكتورة رباب المهدي، المستشارة السياسية للدكتور لأبو الفتوح لإقناع أبو الفتوح أن يصبح نائبا للبرادعى وهو ما رفضته بدعوى أن الوقت بات متأخرا لجمع توكيلات للبرادعى، مقترحة أن يكون البرادعي نائبا، ومازالت المفاوضات جارية حتى هذه اللحظة، كما وافقت حملة حمدين  في اتصالات مع الصاوي أن يتخلى عن الترشح للرئاسة ليشارك في الفريق الرئاسي نائبا ثانٍ.

وقالت مصادر على اطلاع بالمفاوضات إنه في حال موافقة البرادعى، فسيتم إعلان الفريق الرئاسي الثلاثي لخوض الانتخابات كفريق مشترك، وهو الفريق الذي سيضمن دعم أغلب التيارات السياسية، مع التأكيد على أن عددا آخر من المرشحين سيغادرون السباق لدعم هذا الفريق، ليس من بينهم المهندس خيرت الشاطر، مرشح الإخوان.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أصدر اللواء عمر سليمان نيته للترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية فى بيان له

وأناشد الشعب المصرى أن يراقب الإنتخابات بقوة ويمنع ويرفض أى تزوير فى نتائجها

الطبخة تطبخ والرائحة تتصاعد

----------


## اليمامة

> أصدر اللواء عمر سليمان نيته للترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية فى بيان له
> 
> وأناشد الشعب المصرى أن يراقب الإنتخابات بقوة ويمنع ويرفض أى تزوير فى نتائجها
> 
> الطبخة تطبخ والرائحة تتصاعد


مش ممكن اللى بيحصل دا ..ولا أروع خيال كان يتخيل !

----------


## اليمامة

صباحي بعد تقديم أوراق ترشحه رسميا للرئاسة: أنا خليفة جمال عبد الناصر

آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 6 أبريل 2012 - 5:28 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة


تقدم حمدين صباحي بأكثر من 48 ألف توكيل للجنة العليا للانتخابات اليوم الجمعة، وعقب خروجه من اللجنة حمله مؤيدوه الذين يتجاوز عددهم الآلاف على الأعناق وطافوا به في إطار محيط اللجنة، ورددوا هتافات: "الله حي ناصر جاي"، و"شمال يمين بنحبك يا حمدين" ، و"علّي صوتك قولها قوية حمدين رئيس الجمهورية".

وفور خروجه من مقر اللجنة القضائية العليا المشرفة على انتخابات الرئاسة المزمع إجراؤها يومي 23و24 مايو المقبل أكد صباحي أنه سيعمل على إعادة كرامة المواطن المصري التي أهدرها النظام السابق، مشيرًا إلى أنه سيسير علي خطى جمال عبد الناصر في استعادة حق الفقير والمواطن الفلاح، موضحاً أنه مرشح الفقير والبسيط وأنه ابن الشعب البسيط.

من ناحية أخرى تقدمت مسيرة الدكتور أيمن نور إلى لجنة الانتخابات لتقديم أوراق ترشحه لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية تحت شعار "أيمن نور وحمدين صباحي إيد واحدة".

----------


## اليمامة

فيديو.. بعد تجمع العشرات بالعباسية.. نائب المخلوع يترشح (استجابة للشعب)



آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 6 أبريل 2012 - 5:05 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة

تجمع العشرات ظهر اليوم بميدان العباسية لتأييد ترشيح اللواء عمر سليمان نائب الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك، ومدير المخابرات السابق، لانتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة دورة 2012-2016، فيما نشرت صفحة اللواء سليمان على الفيس بوك بيانا أعلن فيه العقيد حسين شريف مدير مكتبه موافقة سليمان على دخول الانتخابات.

وجاء نص البيان كالتالي: "الإخوة والأخوات من أبناء مصر الغالية، لقد هزتني وقفتكم القوية وإصراركم على تغيير الأمر الواقع بأيديكم، إن النداء الذي وجهتموه لي هو أمر وأنا جندي لم أعص أمرًا طوال حياتي، فإذا ما كان هذا الأمر من الشعب المؤمن بوطنه لا أستطيع إلا أن ألبي هذا النداء وأشارك في الترشح رغم ما أوضحته لكم في بياني السابق من معوقات وصعوبات، الإخوة الأعزاء، إن نداءكم لي وتوسمكم في قدرتي هو تكليف وتشريف ووسام على صدري وأعدكم بأن أغير موقفي إذا ما استكملت التوكيلات المطلوبة خلال يوم السبت مع وعد منى بأن أبذل كل ما أستطيع من جهد معتمدًا على الله وعلى دعمكم لننجز التغيير المنشود واستكمال أهداف الثورة وتحقيق آمال الشعب المصري في الأمن والاستقرار والرخاء، والله الموفق والمستعان".

----------


## اليمامة

أيمن نور يتقدم رسميا لانتخابات الرئاسة عن حزب غد الثورة



تقدم الدكتور أيمن نور رسميا بأوراق ترشحه إلى مقر اللجنة القضائية العليا المشرفة على انتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة، بمصر الجديدة، عن حزب غد الثورة، وذلك بعد حضوره منذ قليل بصحبة المئات من أنصاره.

وأكد نور أنه قرر التقدم بأوراق ترشحه اليوم 6 إبريل والذي يوافق انتفاضة المصريين في مدينة المحلة الكبرى عام 2008 والتى كانت بداية للثورة المصرية وبمثابة بروفة تحضيرية لها.

وأشار الي أنه وحمدين صباحي الوحيدان القادران على قيادة مصر فى هذه المرحلة الحرجة من تاريخ البلاد، يُذكر أنه بمجرد وصول أيمن نور ومؤيديه والذى تزامن مع انصراف مؤيدى حمدين صباحي، قام أعضاء الحملتين بإطلاق الهتافات ومنها "نور وصباحى إيد واحدة" وذلك تعبيرا عن التوافق بين المرشحين.

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> أصدر اللواء عمر سليمان نيته للترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية فى بيان له
> 
> وأناشد الشعب المصرى أن يراقب الإنتخابات بقوة ويمنع ويرفض أى تزوير فى نتائجها
> 
> الطبخة تطبخ والرائحة تتصاعد




انا بدافع عن المجلس العسكري و واثق فيه علشان بس الواحد ميعملش فتن ..
ومواجهات دامية بين الناس والجيش .. بس والله لو حصل تزوير لإرادة الشعب وجيه رئيس متخطط له .. لهيكون الدم للركب والحب والثقة هيتقلبوه كره وغضب اسوء مايمكن وهيبقا يوم جحيم عليكم ولو نجح حد فلولى والناس متحركتش اتوقع ان البلد لو مخربتش اكتر ماهى .. هتفضل زى ماهية ..

----------


## اليمامة

السلطات الأمريكية تدرس الإفراج عن بيانات والدة أبوإسماعيل

علمت الأهرام أن السفارة المصرية في واشنطن لم تتلق ردا من السلطات الأمريكية بشأن الطلب المصري بالاستعلام عن جنسية والدة مرشح الرئاسة المحتمل حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل.



 وقالت المصادر أن هناك نقاشا داخليا في الجانب الأمريكي حول مدي قانونية قيام الولايات المتحدة بموافاة مصر بمعلومات عن أحد مواطنيها وما إذا كان الإجراء يتفق مع قانون الخصوصية وهو ما يحدد القواعد والإجراءات الخاصة بتداول معلومات شخصية عن مواطنين أمريكيين.*المستشار القانوني لأبو اسماعيل:لم تصدر أي جهة مستندا رسميا حول جنسية والدته*أكد محمد مرسي المحامي والمستشار القانوني للمرشح حازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل أنه حتي الآن لم يصدر من أي جهة رسمية داخل جمهورية مصر العربية سواء وزارتي الداخلية أو الخارجية.وكذلك اللجنة العليا للانتخابات ما يفيد بأن والدة حازم أبو اسماعيل تحمل أي جنسية أخري غير الجنسية المصرية.
وأن أي جهة تدعي أن والدة أبو اسماعيل تحمل الجنسية الامريكية عليها أن تقدم الادلة القانونية الدالة علي ذلك وإلا يعتبر مايرد بهذا الخصوص بيانا مرسلا, وطالب المستشار القانوني لابواسماعيل بتوضيح الحقيقة, مؤكدا أن ما نشر بهذا الشأن يعتبر غير صحيح لأن المعلومات الواردة لم تتطرق إلي كون جواز السفر المزعوم هل هو وثيقة سفر أمريكية تشبه جواز السفر وتعطي لحاملي الجرين كارد( حق الاقامة) أم جواز سفر للمواطنين الامريكيين أصحاب الجنسية والذين حلفوا اليمين فضلا عن عدم التطرق إلي بيانات الجواز المزعوم.
وهل مكتوب فيه أن جنسية والدة حازم مصرية أم أمريكية؟!
وطالب المستشار القانوني لابواسماعيل وسائل الاعلام بتحري الدقة والتأكد من صحة المعلومات

----------


## اليمامة

غلق باب الترشح غدا‏..‏ والقائمة النهائية‏26‏ أبريل 

ينتهي في الثانية ظهر غد‏,‏ تلقي طلبات الترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية‏,‏ ثم تعقد اللجنة العليا اجتماعا برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان وبحضور جميع الأعضاء‏,‏ لحسم جميع الطلبات قبل الإعلان عن قائمة المتقدمين بعد غد‏.‏



وصرح المستشار حاتم بجاتو ـ الأمين العام للجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية ـ بأن اللجنة سوف تجتمع بعد غلق باب الترشح لفحص أوراق المرشحين لتصدر قرارها فيها, ومن ثم تبدأ مرحلة جديدة تتعلق بالطعون والتظلمات من يوم13 حتي15 إبريل الحالي, ويجري البت النهائي فيها يوم16 ابريل وسوف تعلن اللجنة العليا القائمة النهائية للمرشحين الذين سوف يخوضون السباق الرئاسي يوم26 أبريل, الحالي. من ناحية أخري, تلقت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان خطابا من النائب العام يفيد بأنه تم تحويل المواطنين الذين قاموا بتزوير التوكيلات لبعض المرشحين والتي جري الإعلان عنها الأسبوع الماضي, والخاصة بحازم أبو إسماعيل وعمرو موسي إلي المحاكمة الجنائية بتهمة التزوير. ووسط حشود كبيرة من أنصاره, تقدم حمدين صباحي عصر أمس بأوراق ترشحه إلي اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة, ورافقه إلي اللجنة عدد من الشخصيات العامة, من بينهم عبد الحكيم جمال عبد الناصر نجل الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر والفنان سامح الصريطي, والمخرج خالد يوسف, وكمال ابو عيسي عضو مجلس الشعب وجمال فهمي عضو مجلس نقابه الصحفيين, وعصام الاسلامبولي المحامي, و الاعلامي حمدي قنديل, وأكد أعضاء حملة صباحي الانتخابية أنه جمع ما يقرب من44 ألف توكيل شعبي تقدم بها إلي اللجنة. وقد احتشد العديد من أنصار حمدين أمام مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات, مصطفين علي جانبي الطريق, ورددوا الهتافات المؤيدة له مثل: أسيوط بتقول للملايين.. الرئيس هو حمدين وشمال يمين.. بنحبك ياحمدين و ويا حمدين ونقولها بجد.. انت زي النيل والسد و يا حامدين يابن مصر احنا معاك حتي النصر.
وقال الإعلامي حمدي قنديل خلال مرافقته لصباحي: تاريخ حمدين, ووقفته معنا قبل يوم25 يناير وبعده هو ما دفعنا إلي أن نحضر اليوم من أجل دعمه. وهو ما أكده المهندس الإستشاري ممدوح حمزة الذي حضر من خارج مصر اليوم خصيصا من أجل الوقوف إلي جانب حمدين, وفور انتهاء حمدين من تقديم أوراقه, حضر المرشح المحتمل أيمن نور إلي مقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة وسط حشد من مؤيديه وسط هتاف مؤيديه, نور صباحي ايد واحدة.
وقدم أيمن نور أوراق ترشيحه عن حزب غد الثورة وجاء ترتيبه رقم15 وقال بعد خروجه من اللجنة العليا ان مايثار حول عدم قيده في الجداول الانتخابية غير صحيح وطالب بضرورة ان يخوض جميع المرشحين معركة شريفة لصالح مصر وحول ترشح عمر سليمان قال نور ان من حقه الترشح لكنه عبر عن حزنه لما يحدث مع حازم أبو اسماعيل وقال ان اقصاءه يتم من خلال الصناديق مشيرا الي مخاوفه من المادة.28

----------


## اليمامة

*صهر أبو اسماعيل ينفى حصول والدته علي الجنسية الأمريكية !

*



نفى صهر حازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل د.محسن حمزة ما تردد على لسانه بشأن والدة أبو اسماعيل مؤكدا أنها مصرية الجنسية.

وقال حمزة فى بيان له حول جنسية والدة ابو اسماعيل كتبه بخط يده ونشره على صفحة أبو اسماعيل الشخصية بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك" : على وسائل الاعلام الكاذبة التى دأبت على تضليل الرأى العام المصرى فى الأيام الماضية ان يعلموا انهم لن يفلتوا من أيدينا ويد الشعب المصرى فسوف نقاضيهم ولن نترك ابدا حتى يصبروا عبرة لم لا يعتبر وحتى يعلموا ان الشعب المصرى أعلى واجل من ان يتم خداعه لهذه الطريقة.

----------


## اليمامة

*عمر سليمان يسحب أوراق ترشحه لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية*
*وصل عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، إلى مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات لسحب أوراق ترشحه لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية، وسط حشد كبير من مؤيديه وتعزيزات أمنية مكثفة من قبل رجال الشرطة والقوات المسلحة.*وقامت مجموعة من المجهولين بإطلاق أعيرة خرطوش، و6 زجاجات حارقة "مولوتوف" على مؤيدي اللواء عمر سليمان، الذين احتشدوا بميدان العباسية أمس الجمعة، مما أسفر عن إصابة عدد من المواطنين.كما أكد المستشار حاتم بجاتو الأمين العام المشرف على اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية أن السيد عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق سحب أوراق الترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة، وغادر مقر اللجنة، ولم يتم إجراءات الترشح بعد، مضيفا أن اللجنة ستصدر خلال ساعات بيانا رسميا بالتفاصيل.

----------


## اليمامة

*4 أجهزة جديدة تحصر 395 ورقة فى الدقيقة.. وإحالة 15 مواطنًا للنيابة بسبب «تعدد التوكيلات»**(عليا الرئاسة) تفرز توكيلات شفيق فى 5 ساعات*

*فى تطور لأسلوب فرز وحصر نماذج التأييد الشعبى التى يجمعها مرشحو انتخابات الرئاسة، الانتهت الأمانة العامة للجنة العليا للانتخابات من حصر التوكيلات التى قدمها المرشح الثالث عشر أحمد شفيق وعددها 62 ألفا فى 5 ساعات فقط.*

ورغم أن شفيق تقدم بثانى أكبر عدد من التوكيلات إلى اللجنة بعد حازم أبوإسماعيل إلا أن اللجنة أنجزت حصرها فى وقت قياسى بمساعدة الأجهزة الجديدة التى استعانت بها أخيرا والتى تمكنها من فرز وتكويد وتعبئة 13 الف نموذج تأييد فى الساعة، حسب تصريح المستشار عمرو سلامة الذى يشرف على العملية.

وارتفع عدد أجهزة المسح الضوئى والعد والتكويد الموجودين بحوزة اللجنة إلى أربعة، تعمل بقدرة 390 ورقة فى الدقيقة، كما تم الاستعانة بجهاز تغليف جديد يعمل بقدرة 500 ورقة فى الدقيقة، قبل ان يتولى الموظفون توزيع الاوراق وتعبئتها فى حقائب خاصة تغلق بأكواد غير قابلة للإزالة أو الفتح إلا بمعرفة اللجنة العليا.

وخصصت الامانة العامة لكل محافظة كودا رقميا، حيث يتم توزيع الاوراق حسب المحافظات الكترونيا، وتدخل البيانات الخاصة بجميع نماذج التأييد التى قدمها جميع المرشحين على قاعدة بيانات واحدة، سيتم مقارنتها لاحقا بقاعدة البيانات الخاصة بالشهر العقارى التى تعدها الأمانة العامة بمساعدة وزارة العدل والتنمية الإدارية وجهاز التعبئة والإحصاء.

وأوضحت الأمانة العامة أنه يتم دوريا استبعاد النماذج المكررة من ذات المواطن سواء كانت لمرشح واحد أو أكثر، حيث أحيل أصحاب هذه النماذج للنيابة العامة وعددهم حتى الآن 15 مواطنا، لمخالفتهم المادة 42 مقرر من قانون الانتخابات الرئاسية.

----------


## الغريب41عام

*لجنة الرئاسة فى بيان رسمى: والدة أبو إسماعيل أمريكية منذ عام 2006*                           السبت، 7 أبريل  2012 - 17:51
                             أبو إسماعيل                         
 كتب ابراهيم قاسم
 
قال المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، إن اللجنة تسلمت خطابين من وزارة الخارجية، يتضمن أولهما أن وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية أفادت بأن السيدة نوال عبد العزيز نور، والدة حازم أبو إسماعيل، حصلت على الجنسية الأمريكية فى 25 من أكتوبر سنة 2006، وتضمن الثانى صورة من الطلب المقدم من السيدة المذكورة للحصول على الجنسية الأمريكية .

وأضاف سلطان أنه بناء على الاجتماع الذى عقدته لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية فى الرابعة من ظهر اليوم، عرض على اللجنة خطابى وزارة الخارجية بشأن جنسية السيدة نوال عبد العزيز نور، والدة محمد حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، فقد قررت اللجنة إصدار البيان الآتى :

1 ـ بتاريخ 30 من مارس سنة 2012 تقدم السيد/ محمد حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل بأوراق ترشحه لرئاسة الجمهورية، وقدم سيادته إقراراً بعدم حمله أو أى من والديه جنسية دولة أخرى خلاف الجنسية المصرية، وإقراراً آخر بعدم حمل زوجة سيادته لجنسية أخرى .

 2 ـ بتاريخ 31 من مارس أرسلت اللجنة كتابين لوزارتى الداخلية والخارجية، للاستعلام منهما عن جنسية المرشح المذكور ومرشحين آخرين وجنسية والديهم وزوجاتهم .
3 ـ بتاريخ الثالث من أبريل ورد كتاب مصلحة الجوازات والهجرة والجنسية يتضمن أن السيدة/ نوال عبد العزيز نور والدة السيد / محمد حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل تحمل جواز سفر أمريكيا رقم 500611598، وأنها استخدمته فى عدة سفريات من وإلى مصر .

 4 ـ بمعاودة الاستعلام من وزارة الخارجية بناء عن هذا الكتاب، ورد اليوم كتابان من وزارة الخارجية، يتضمن أولهما أن وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية أفادت بأن السيدة نوال عبد العزيز نور حصلت على الجنسية الأمريكية فى 25 من أكتوبر سنة 2006، وتضمن الثانى صورة من الطلب المقدم من المذكورة للحصول على الجنسية الأمريكية .

5 ـ قررت اللجنة ضم تلك المكاتبات لملف ترشح السيد محمد حازم أبو إسماعيل، وإخطاره بها .

6	ـ تم إخطار السيد/ أيمن إلياس، وكيل المرشح، بمضمون كتابى الخارجية لعدم رد المرشح على هاتفه النقال المعطى رقمه للجنة.

----------


## اليمامة

> *لجنة الرئاسة فى بيان رسمى: والدة أبو إسماعيل أمريكية منذ عام 2006*
> 
>                            السبت، 7 أبريل  2012 - 17:51
>                              أبو إسماعيل                         
>  كتب ابراهيم قاسم
>  
> قال المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، إن اللجنة تسلمت خطابين من وزارة الخارجية، يتضمن أولهما أن وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية أفادت بأن السيدة نوال عبد العزيز نور، والدة حازم أبو إسماعيل، حصلت على الجنسية الأمريكية فى 25 من أكتوبر سنة 2006، وتضمن الثانى صورة من الطلب المقدم من السيدة المذكورة للحصول على الجنسية الأمريكية .
> 
> وأضاف سلطان أنه بناء على الاجتماع الذى عقدته لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية فى الرابعة من ظهر اليوم، عرض على اللجنة خطابى وزارة الخارجية بشأن جنسية السيدة نوال عبد العزيز نور، والدة محمد حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، فقد قررت اللجنة إصدار البيان الآتى :
> ...


حاسه بحزن !!
ازاى دا صحيح والراجل اكد واقر انه لم يحدث ؟
كيف ستكون امه أمريكية الجنسية ويدخل الانتخابات بقلب جامد زى ما شوفنا وهو مؤكد عارف ان هذا أمر لن يتم السكوت عليه ؟
الأمر واضح جدا انه مدبر 


كم أكره الظلم 
وأكتر 

كم أخاف على مصر !

----------


## اليمامة

*مرسي يتقدم بأوراق ترشحه للرئاسة عن الحرية والعدالة تحسبا لاستبعاد الشاطر*

*انتهى الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، من تجهيز أوراق ترشحه لرئاسة الجمهورية، ممثلا للحزب،وهو ما يكشف النقاب عن أسباب دفع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمهندس خيرت الشاطر، بصفة "مستقل"، مدعوما بتوقيعات نواب حزب الحرية والعدالة في البرلمان.*وينتظر أن يتقدم مرسي بأوراق ترشحه رسميا إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، صباح غد الأحد، قبل غلق باب الترشح لأول انتخابات بعد الثورة.وكشفت مصادر بحزب الحرية والعدالة أن ترشيح مرسي جاء بعد توارد الأنباء عن احتمالات إزاحة المهندس خيرت الشاطر عن السباق على خلفية الحكم العسكري الذي ما يزال ساريا في قضية "ميليشات الأزهر، حيث خرج من السجن بعد الثورة بعفو صحي.

----------


## اليمامة

*دربالة: ندفع بمرشحنا حتى لا يتكرر السيناريو اليمني في انتخابات الرئاسة**الداعية صفوت حجازي يترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة عن حزب الجماعة الإسلامية*

*أعلنت الجماعة الإسلامية رسميا أنها ستخوض انتخابات الرئاسة بممثل عن حزب "البناء والتنمية" التابع لها، وأنه سيتقدم بأوراق ترشحه رسميا غدا الأحد، قبل إغلاق باب الترشح.*وعلمت "بوابة الشروق" من مصادر داخل الجماعة، أنها اجتمعت بالدكتور صفوت حجازي، بمقر حزب "البناء والتنمية"، وأنها استقرت على الدفع به كـ"مرشح احتياطي" حال استبعاد المرشحين الإسلاميين الحاليين، لكن محمد حسان، سكرتير عام الجماعة رفض تأكيد المعلومة، مضيفا أن حجازي من أبرز المرشحين فعلا، لكن "المشاورات ما زالت جارية.الدكتور عصام دربالة، رئيس مجلس شورى الجماعة، أكد لـ"بوابة الشروق" أن الجماعة الإسلامية قررت الدفع بمرشح، قد يكون صفوت حجازي فعلا، للانتخابات الرئاسية، بعد أن اتضحت النية لتكرار "السيناريو اليمني" في مصر، من خلال الدفع بنائب الرئيس السابق للحكم، بينما يبقى الرئيس خلف الستار يدير مقاليد الأمور.وقال دربالة إن مجلس شورى الجماعة اتخذ القرار بعد مشاورات متشعبة داخل الجماعة وخارجها، حتى لا يخلو السباق لنائب الرئيس المخلوع عمر سليمان، وآخر رئيس وزراء في عهده أحمد شفيق، معلنا أنهم سيسحبون مرشحهم حال تخطي أحد المرشحين الإسلاميين الحاليين "العقبات الواهية" التي وضعت في وجههم، وفضل إرجاء المفاضلة بين المرشحين الاحتياطيين (الدكتور محمد مرسي مرشح الحرية والعدالة الاحتياطي، ومرشح الجماعة) حال استبعاد المرشحين الحاليين.

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *لجنة الرئاسة فى بيان رسمى: والدة أبو إسماعيل أمريكية منذ عام 2006*
> 
> السبت، 7 أبريل 2012 - 17:51
>  أبو إسماعيل 
> كتب ابراهيم قاسم
>  
> قال المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، إن اللجنة تسلمت خطابين من وزارة الخارجية، يتضمن أولهما أن وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية أفادت بأن السيدة نوال عبد العزيز نور، والدة حازم أبو إسماعيل، حصلت على الجنسية الأمريكية فى 25 من أكتوبر سنة 2006، وتضمن الثانى صورة من الطلب المقدم من السيدة المذكورة للحصول على الجنسية الأمريكية .
> 
> وأضاف سلطان أنه بناء على الاجتماع الذى عقدته لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية فى الرابعة من ظهر اليوم، عرض على اللجنة خطابى وزارة الخارجية بشأن جنسية السيدة نوال عبد العزيز نور، والدة محمد حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، فقد قررت اللجنة إصدار البيان الآتى :
> ...


كذب 
كذب
كدب وطغيان وضلال مبين
حرام كده .. ده لايرضي الله ان يتم اغتيال الرجل بهذا الشكل
لااثق في اللجنه المعينه والمحصنه .. ولااثق في العسكر
ولا اثق في الاعلام العاهر .. ولا اثق الا في الرجل الذي ماعهدنا عليه كذب يوما واحدا

انا حزين حزين 
زي مايكون احد اقاربي قد مات
ومابقاش ليها حل تاني الا الشارع

----------


## اليمامة

> كذب 
> كذب
> كدب وطغيان وضلال مبين
> حرام كده .. ده لايرضي الله ان يتم اغتيال الرجل بهذا الشكل
> لااثق في اللجنه المعينه والمحصنه .. ولااثق في العسكر
> ولا اثق في الاعلام العاهر .. ولا اثق الا في الرجل الذي ماعهدنا عليه كذب يوما واحدا
> 
> انا حزين حزين 
> زي مايكون احد اقاربي قد مات
> ومابقاش ليها حل تاني الا الشارع



دلوقتى يا محمد مفيش ادام حازم صلاح غير انه يلتزم بالقانون 
المسألة فعلا محزنة 
بس احنا فى النهاية عايزين الحقيقة بس 
انا مش عارفة لغاية دلوقتى فين اللبس ؟
هى مشكلة انه يبين ان امه لا تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية ؟
المفروض ان معاهم اوراق بتثبت كدا
وان ورقة بسيطة كما أعتقد من السجل المدنى ممكن تثبت كدا !!

انا مش عارفه هو سكت ليه طول الوقت دا والموضوع بيحاك بقاله اسبوع 

هما فاكرين العسكر بيلعبوا

او هايسيبوا كدا 

شوية كمان وهاتشوف ان الشاطر هيطلع بره وبالقانون برضو

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

قانون ايه بس ياندي
ماهم طلعوه مزدوج الجنسيه بالقانون برضه
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
انا علي اد حزني عليه علي اد خوفي علي مصر
السلفيين معندهمش تفاهم ..ومش عارفين رد فعلهم ايه علي القرار الظالم ده
القانون بقي بسلامته بيقوا في الماده 28 من الاعلان الدستوري
ان قررات اللجنه غير قابله للطعن ولا للاستئناف ولا اي حاجه
قران بقي كلامهم
وعلي بال مالراجل يبدا يرتب اوراقه ويتحري الحقيقه بالقانون
يكون بلا فائده
لان غدا نهايه باب الترشح للي بيسموها انتخابات رئاسيه

----------


## الغريب41عام

> حاسه بحزن !!
> ازاى دا صحيح والراجل اكد واقر انه لم يحدث ؟
> كيف ستكون امه أمريكية الجنسية ويدخل الانتخابات بقلب جامد زى ما شوفنا وهو مؤكد عارف ان هذا أمر لن يتم السكوت عليه ؟
> الأمر واضح جدا انه مدبر 
> 
> 
> كم أكره الظلم 
> وأكتر 
> 
> كم أخاف على مصر !





> كذب 
> كذب
> كدب وطغيان وضلال مبين
> حرام كده .. ده لايرضي الله ان يتم اغتيال الرجل بهذا الشكل
> لااثق في اللجنه المعينه والمحصنه .. ولااثق في العسكر
> ولا اثق في الاعلام العاهر .. ولا اثق الا في الرجل الذي ماعهدنا عليه كذب يوما واحدا
> 
> انا حزين حزين 
> زي مايكون احد اقاربي قد مات
> ومابقاش ليها حل تاني الا الشارع


اختى اليمامه
اخى محد حسين
ماذا فى وسعى ان اقدم لكم يحزننى ان ارى انزعاجكم وليس بيدى شىء
فلقد وصل الى شعوركم ومدى ضيقكم بهذا الموقف
والامر جد خطير ولا يخرج عن امرين وكلاهما مر مرارة العلقم
الاول ان يكون الشيخ كاذب وهذة صدمه لكم
والثانى ان الشيخ تعرض لمؤامرة شديدة الحبكه
والامر بالنسبه لكم  يزعج
وبالنسبه لى قتنه
واكرر  بالنسبه لكم
اما انا (انظر الصورة الرمزيه )
فلقد اخذت حظى من الحزن وعشت اياما وشهور وكنت اتمنى ان اموت
ولاتنسو ان ترياق لدغه الثعبان هى سم من نفس نوع الثعبان
واصبحت محصن من الحزن
........
ادعوكم لقراءة المشاركه الاولى هنا
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=244263
حتى اذكركم بالاتى
لو الراجل صادق فلن يصل الى مستوى سيدنا عثمان رضى الله عنه
وقد قيل عنه ما قيل
وان كان كاذب فالاشتر النخعى (قاتل سيدنا عثمان) كان يصلى بعد قتل سيدنا عثمان بالناس اماما
....

----------


## اسكندرانى

*سوف ارشح  عمر سليمان لرئاسة الجمهورية 

ايه اللى رماك على المر اللى امر منه*

----------


## اليمامة

> اختى اليمامه
> اخى محد حسين
> ماذا فى وسعى ان اقدم لكم يحزننى ان ارى انزعاجكم وليس بيدى شىء
> فلقد وصل الى شعوركم ومدى ضيقكم بهذا الموقف
> والامر جد خطير ولا يخرج عن امرين وكلاهما مر مرارة العلقم
> الاول ان يكون الشيخ كاذب وهذة صدمه لكم
> والثانى ان الشيخ تعرض لمؤامرة شديدة الحبكه
> والامر بالنسبه لكم  يزعج
> وبالنسبه لى قتنه
> ...


اتفهم وجهة نظرك أخى الغريب 
والأخبار ما زالت تتواتر على تأكيد الشيخ بأن والدته لا تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية 
الحقيقة أن صدمتى ستكون لو كان كاذب ..وهذه ليست أى كذبة .. وعلى مستوى المجتمع الدولى ..وهو يتحدث عن الإسلام والمسلمين ..!!

ولكن حتى الآن هو مازال يقر بصدقه وأن الأمر مدبر ..وأنا الحقيقة أميل لذلك ليس لأننى أريده ولكن لأنه الأكثر منطقية ..

*



أبو إسماعيل: قد تكون والدتي تقدمت بطلب للحصول على الجنسية.. لكن هذا لم يحدثأبو إسماعيل بعد حسم جنسية والدته: تزوير أمريكي واضح.. وأعد برد مزلزل
			
		

*


> *جدد الشيخ  حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، تأكيده على أن والدته الدكتورة نوال عبد العزيز نور، قد حصلت  علي أي جنسية أخري غير المصرية، وقال تعقيبا على بيان اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية: "أنا اعتبر هذا الرد من وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية تزويرا جملة وتفصيلا، ويكفي دلالة حرصهم علي صاروخية الرد في خلال 4 أيام فقط منذ بدأت مكاتبة لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية إليهم".*
> 
> وأضاف أبو إسماعيل في تصريح خاصة، مساء اليوم السبت: "هناك حرص أمريكي واضح علي إحداث نتيجة تتعلق بمنصب الرئاسة في مصر، ولا يمكن أن يكون مصير شخص الرئيس المصري موكولا إلى ورقة تصدرها أمريكا أو إسرائيل".
> 
> وأعلن أبو إسماعيل أنه سيتقدم بمذكرة قانونية إلى لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية غدا الأحد، كما كلف مكتب محام كبير بأمريكا، وتمكن من الحصول لي علي معلومات ممتازة من واقع حالة والدتي هناك منها ما يتعلق بمستندات علاجها في الأشهر الأخيرة عام 2009، والتي تم فيها رفض تخفيض نفقات علاجها بناء علي القول الصريح أنها ليست أمريكية.
> 
> وقال أبو إسماعيل: "هناك نية منذ فترة لإبعادي عن السباق وهذا معلوم لدي الجميع لكنني احذر من الإقدام علي هذا العمل لان عواقبه ستكون وخيمة ولن يمر أبدا بسلام"، مضيفا: "ربما تكون والدتي قدمت طلبا فقط للحصول علي الجنسية الأمريكية، لكن هذا لم يحدث".
> 
> وأضاف: "خطاب الخارجية المصرية استند على نظيرتها الأمريكية، والكل يعلم مدي خصومتي مع أمريكا، والتي قد تقول عني أي شئ يبعدني عن الرئاسة"، وقال: "التزوير في المستندات حدث كثيرا حتى بمقتل خالد سعيد وبالتزوير ضد الكثير من السياسيين وهو معلوم لدي الجميع".

----------


## اليمامة

> *سوف ارشح  عمر سليمان لرئاسة الجمهورية 
> 
> ايه اللى رماك على المر اللى امر منه*


أهلا أستاذ نادر 

أنا بصراحة مش عارفة اقولك ايه ..طبعا كل واحد له مطلق الحرية فى ترشيح من يراه مناسبا 

بس الإختيار يكون ليس على اساس اننا عايزين نخلص من اللى احنا فيه وبس 

احنا ربما نكون فعلا فى وقت عصيب جدا ..بس الأمل دايما موجود والعمل 

ولا أرى اننا لا نملك امامنا أفضل من سليمان ؟!!

فيه ناس أفضل منه بكتير وليسوا مرا 

بل ان سليمان هو المر الوحيد بعينه 

وازاى كنا بنعمل الثورة ..وفيه ناس دفعت حياتها تمن علشان نوصل للإختيار دا

واحنا نرجع تانى نحط نفسنا فى خانة اليك !


شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك على ابداء رأيك واهتمامك 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

* أبو إسماعيل: مهندس حصار غزة لن يرأس مصر والمؤامرات ستنقلب ضد مدبريها**قال الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل- المرشح المحتمل لانتخابات الرئاسة المصرية المقبلة، إن "أمريكا بارعة في التزوير والتلفيق للتخلص من أي شخص لا تريده، فهي احتلت العراق بالتزوير والتلفيق الرسمي وما أسهل تزوير جنسية ضد والدتي، كما أن إسرائيل لو أرادت التخلص من شخص آخر قد تدعي أن والدته تحمل جنسية إسرائيلية، وهي أحقر الطرق للتخلص من الشخص".*وأكد أبو إسماعيل أن كل الاتهامات والمؤامرات التي تحدث ضده ستنقلب على من دبرها، لأنهم يستهدفون بها ضرب التيار الإسلامي بأكمله وليس شخص أبو إسماعيل فقط، وتهيئة الناس لقبول مرشح يجهزه المجلس العسكري ليستعبد المصريين بعد تحررهم.وقال الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل إن "كل الاتهامات التي وجهت إلي كاذبة، وأن كل ما نشره الإعلام على لساني من كلام متناقض لم يصدر مني ولا تسمعوا كلامًا عني ولكن اسمعوا فقط ما أقوله بصوتي وكل الأكاذيب التي قالت مردودة على أصحابها.وأشار أيضًا –خلال خطبته من مسجد أسد بن الفرات للرد على الأقوال المتضاربة حول جنسية والدته- إلى أنه لو كان عنده شك أن والدته حملت الجنسية لما وقع على إقرار قانوني عكس هذا، وكان أجل التوقيع حتى يتأكد من ذلك، ولا يعرض نفسه لمساءلة قانونية، ولكنه على ثقة من موقفة ومتأكد تمامًا فهو ليس ساذجًا لكي يدخل المعركة ولديه مشاكل قانونية.وأضاف أبو إسماعيل، أن عودة عمر سليمان -وهو مهندس حصار غزة، كما وصفه اليهود- وعانى منه المجاهدون الأمرين وكان اليهود يستقبلونه كبطل قومي في بلادهم، لا يصح أن يكون رئيس مصر القادم، وكذلك  الفريق أحمد شفيق وعمرو موسى لا يجوز أن يصبح من كانوا جزءًا من منظومة الخيانة والفساد رؤساء لمصر.كما أكد كذلك على أنه حصل على ورق رسمي ومستندات تثبت أن والدته الدكتورة نوال عبد العزيز، لا تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية فمثلاً (الجرين كارد) يجب أن تسلم قانونًا للحكومة الأمريكية عند الحصول على الجنسية، وهذا لم يحدث ومعه مستندات رسمية تثبت أيضًا أن والدته تلقت العلاج في أمريكا في آخر أيامها على أنها مصرية، وهناك الكثير من الوثائق ستقدم للقضاء لإثبات الأكاذيب.وقال أبو إسماعيل: "من أسبوع وينشرون الإشاعات علينا ولو كانوا يملكون ورقة تثبت صحة كلامهم لنشروها، ولكن نشروا الأكاذيب مرارًا وتكرارًا ليكون الناس مستعدين لقبول كذبهم بعد الإصرار عليه، ثم يعلنون بشكل نهائي أنها حقيقة لكي يقبلها الناس وهذا غير صحيح".موضحًا أنه اكتشف عبر محاميه أن "الأوراق الخاصة بوالدته طلبت في العاصمة الأمريكية منذ أربعة أشهر وليس الآن، وأنه تم نقل كل الأوراق الخاصة بها للعاصمة الأمريكية لتدبير شيء ما من شهور، وهناك ما يثبت هذا وكل شيء سيقدم للمحكمة يوم الثلاثاء القادم، ولا يجوز قانونًا للجنة الانتخابات أن تحذف اسمي من المرشحين إلا بدليل قطعي وسأثبت صحة كلامي".وتمنى المرشح الرئاسي المحتمل حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، أن يتم فضحه في مصر وأمريكا ويخرجوا أوراق والدته التي تملكها أمريكا، والتي تثبت أو تنفي حصولها على الجنسية مثل الفيديو المصور لها وهي تقسم وبصمات يدها على الورقة أو جواز سفرها والجرين كارد  القديمة، وكل هذا لم يحدث، وكل ما حدث هو ورقة حديثة مختومة من خصومه في الحكومة المصرية والأمريكية تثبت كلامهم، وهذا لا يعتد به قانونًا، وإنما ما يثبت هو أوراق  بخط يد والدته قدمتها للحكومة الأمريكية لتثبت جنسيتها.

----------


## اليمامة

*عليا الرئاسة .. شهر من المفاجآت**تستعد اللجنة القضائية العليا المشرفة على انتخابات الرئاسة لإغلاق أبوابها في تمام الثانية بعد ظهر اليوم الأحد، وذلك بعد أن انتهت من تلقي طلبات الترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، والتي تقرر إجراؤها يومي 23 و24 من مايو المقبل.*ومن المقرر أن يُعقد مؤتمر صحفي يعلن فيه المستشار حاتم بجاتو الأمين العام للجنة أسماء المرشحين رسميا والذين قدموا أوراق اعتمادهم كمرشحين حصلوا على أكثر من 30 ألف تأييد من محافظات الجمهورية، أو على 30 توقيعا من نواب مجلسي الشعب والشورى، فيما شهدت اللجنة منذ بدء تلقيها الطلبات عدة مفاجآت كان أولها تقدم شخصيات غير معروفة على المستويين الرسمي والشعبي، أشهرهم صاحب نظرية "الرئيس القادر الفاجر"، ومرشح التوك توك، و"صاحب الشبشب"، وآخرهم المرشح الذي عثرت قوات الأمن بحوزته على مخدر البانجو أثناء تواجده بمقر اللجنة لسحب أوراق ترشحه، فيما لم يحصل منهم أحد حتى الآن على النصاب القانوني المؤهل لقبول أوراقهم.كما شهد الأسبوع الأخير عدول حزب الحرية والعدالة عن موقفه الرافض لدخول حلبة المنافسة على كرسي الرئاسة، بعد أن وعد قبيل انتخابات البرلمان بأنه لن ينافس على الرئاسة تحت شعار "مشاركة لا مغالبة"، إلا أن قادة الجماعة برروا ذلك بأن "الظروف قد تغيرت"، وفي المقابل شهد اليومان الأخيران مفاجأة تتمثل في عدول اللواء سليمان أيضا عن موقفه الرافض للترشح والذي كان قد أعلنه الأسبوع الماضي بشكل نهائي لا رجعة فيه، ومن المتوقع أن يذهب اليوم لتقديم أوراقه ونماذج التأييد.كما شهدت الفترة الماضية مفاجأة أخرى تمثلت في احتمالية عدم قبول أوراق وتأييدات المرشح حازم صلاح، بسبب جنسية والدته الأمريكية، والتي أرسلت الخارجية الأمريكية خطابا يفيد بحصولها على الجنسية منذ عام 2006، إلا أن أبو إسماعيل نفى ذلك واتهم الإدارة الأمريكية بالتزوير، وذلك بعد أن حاز أكثر عدد من التأييدات من محافظات الجمهورية، وكان يوم تقديمه للتأييدات يوما مشهودا لسكان القاهرة، حيث نظم أنصاره موكبا خرج من مدينة نصر حتى مقر اللجنة بمصر الجديدة مرورا بحي الدقي، كما تقدم حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمرشحين هما رجل الأعمال المهندس خيرت الشاطر، والآخر احتياطي تحسبا لاستبعاد الأول، وهو رئيس الحزب الدكتور محمد مرسي، كما أعلن حزب البناء والتنمية ترشيح الدكتور صفوت حجازي في السباق الرئاسي، فيما يتقدم اليوم المرشح خالد علي بأوراق ترشحه ونماذج التأييد.كما شهدت الفترة الماضية شائعات عن جنسيات المرشحين، حيث أشيع عن حصول الدكتور أبو الفتوح على الجنسية القطرية، وانتساب الدكتور سليم العوا إلى أسرة سورية، كما أشيع عن المرشح عمرو موسى زواج والده من الفنانة اليهودية الراحلة راقية إبراهيم، الأمر الذي نفاه موسى قائلا إن له أخا فرنسي الجنسية من أم تزوجها والده أثناء دراسته بفرنسا.

----------


## اليمامة

*أول مرشح قبطي يتقدم رسميا بأوراق ترشحه للرئاسة مدعوما بـ30 توقيعا من النواب**في الدقائق الأولى من فتح أبواب اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات الرئاسية تقدم نجاح مليجي شتا "قبطي" مدير عام بالهيئة القومية  للبريد بأوراق ترشحه لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية حاملا 30 تأييدًا من نواب بالبرلمان، ورفض الإفصاح عن هوية هؤلاء النواب حتى لا يسبب لهم حرجا مع القوى السياسية التي يمثلونها.*وقال: إن برنامجه الانتخابي يتلخص في أن مصر دولة مدنية حديثة والدين الإسلامي هو المصدر الأساسي للتشريع وعلى غير المسلمين الاحتكام لشريعتهم. وأكد المرشح الانتخابي أنه في حال انتخابه سيقوم بتنويع مصادر السلاح للقوات  المسلحة، وتعمير سيناء، وإقرار الجنيه المصري عملة رسمية لقناة السويس، بالإضافة إلى تبنيه مشروع إعانة بطالة لا تقل عن 1000 جنيه، وأنه سيقوم بتشكيل مجلس يعاونه من ذوي الخبرات المختلفة.

----------


## اليمامة

*خالد علي يتقدم رسميًا بأوراق ترشحه للرئاسة مدعومًا بـ32 توقيعًا من النواب**قدم الناشط الحقوقي، خالد علي، أوراق ترشحه رسميًا لانتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة، المقرر إجراؤها يومي 23و24 من مايو المقبل، وذلك بعد حصوله على أكثر من 30 توقيعًا من نواب مجلسي الشعب والشورى.*وكانت حملة تأييد خالد علي، قد أعلنت عن حصوله على أكثر من 15 ألف توكيل من محافظات الجمهورية، كما حصل على 32 توقيعًا من نواب مجلسي الشعب والشورى من المستقلين ومن المنتمين لأحزاب سياسية، ممثلة داخل البرلمان بغرفتيه.ومن أبرز الأحزاب التي وقّع ممثلوها داخل البرلمان لصالح خالد علي، حزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي، والتحالف الشعبي الاشتراكي، وكتلة الثورة مستمرة، كما وقع له نواب مستقلون؛ من أبرزهم الدكتور عمرو حمزاوي والدكتور عماد جاد، وخالد شعبان، وزياد بهاء الدين، وآخرين.

----------


## اليمامة

*العربية لمعلومات حقوق الإنسان: شفيق وسليمان أفلتا من العقاب وترشحا للرئاسة*


*انتقدت الشبكة العربية لمعلومات حقوق الإنسان، اليوم الأحد، ترشيح الدكتور أحمد شفيق، آخر رئيس وزراء في عهد الرئيس السابق مبارك، واللواء عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، أنفسهما لانتخابات الرئاسة، مشيرة إلى أنهما أفلتا من العقاب في بعض القضايا المرفوعة ضدهما وترشحا للرئاسة.* وقالت الشبكة: "إن النيابة العامة التي حققت مع مواطن وحولته للمحاكمة في ثلاثة أيام، وعوقب  بالحبس سنة في قضية رأي، وهو المواطن جابر السيد، هي نفسها التي تباشر التحقيقات منذ نحو ما يقرب من العام، في ما يزيد عن 20 بلاغًا، تقدم بها عاملون بوزارة الطيران المدني، ضد أحمد شفيق وتتعلق بإرساء العديد من الأعمال الإنشائية بالمطار رقم 3 ورقم 2 بالأمر المباشر على أصدقائه، خاصة على صهر علاء مبارك، (مجدي راسخ) وصهر جمال مبارك (محمود الجمال) بملايين الجنيهات والتي يحق للمصريين معرفة نتائجها، لاسيما وأنها بدأت منذ مايو 2011." وأضافت: "نبدي تشككنا حول مصير قضيتنا، حول المسؤول عن قطع الاتصالات خلال ايام الثورة، والتي أنهت النيابة العامة التحقيق فيها مع شركات الاتصالات الثلاثة، ثم سلمها مكتب النائب العام إلى القضاء العسكري، لتورط شخصية عسكرية في هذا القرار، طبقًا لأقوال المستشار عادل السعيد، النائب العام المساعد لجمال عيد، مدير الشبكة العربية، كأحد الشاكين والتي تبين أن أصابع الاتهام، تشير فيها إلى شخصية عسكرية، قد يكون عمر سليمان، مدير مخابرات حسني مبارك وصديقه، ليمر نحو 14 شهرًا على بدء التحقيقات، دون نتائج أو عقاب أو محاكمة." وأشارت إلى أن النيابة العامة والنيابة العسكرية سارعا في تقديم الآلاف من المصريين البسطاء والمعارضين لمحاكمات جائرة، تجاوزت 14 ألف مواطن عبر 14 شهرًا منذ رحيل مبارك، قائلة: "ورغم أن العديد منهم لم تستغرق محاكماتهم أيامًا قليلة، وقضي في العديد منها بالحبس لسنوات عديدة، فإن تحقيقًا واحدًا في بلاغ حول قطع الاتصالات، قد مرعليه 14 شهرًا دون نتيجة وأكثر من 20 بلاغًا لم نعلم نتائج أيًا منهم، رغم مرور عام على تقديمه، فهل هذه هي العدالة التي أسفرت عنها الثورة؟". وأكدت الشبكة العربية، أنها ننتظر من النائب العام، المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، ومن اللواء عادل المرسي،‏ رئيس هيئة القضاء العسكري، أن يعلنا بوضوح وشفافية للمصريين أسباب تأخر التحقيقات مع عمر سليمان وأحمد شفيق  تحديدًا، لأنهما كانا أهم رموز حكم النظام السابق، مضيفة: "العديد من المصريين لديهم مخاوف مشروعة من أن التحقيقات التي تتأخر لصالح مواطنين، تشير أصابع الاتهام عليهما في قضايا هامة، سوف يصعب أن تصل لنتيجة إذا  نجح أي منهما في الوصول لمنصب الرئيس، وهو ما يوضح مرة أخرى، غياب سيادة القانون في مصر، وشيوع سياسة الإفلات من العقاب، سواء قبل الثورة أو بعدها".

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## drmustafa

> اتفهم وجهة نظرك أخى الغريب 
> والأخبار ما زالت تتواتر على تأكيد الشيخ بأن والدته لا تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية 
> الحقيقة أن صدمتى ستكون لو كان كاذب ..وهذه ليست أى كذبة .. وعلى مستوى المجتمع الدولى ..وهو يتحدث عن الإسلام والمسلمين ..!!
> 
> ولكن حتى الآن هو مازال يقر بصدقه وأن الأمر مدبر ..وأنا الحقيقة أميل لذلك ليس لأننى أريده ولكن لأنه الأكثر منطقية ..


أخشى ما أخشاه أن يكون الأمر صحيح 
فليس دائماً يكون الأكثر منطقية هو الصحيح

وبعيداً عن جنسية والدة الشيخ حازم 
أنا لا أفضل أن يكون رئيس الجمهورية لديه أخوة بجنسيات غير مصرية وخاصة الأمريكية 
والشيخ الجليل اعترف بنفسه أن أخته امريكية ... وأن والدته كانت تزورها 

فلهذا السبب ولأسباب أخرى هو خارج دائرة اختياراتي منذ البداية وقبل بروز هذه المشكلة 

مازالت اختياراتي بين حمدين ، أبو الفتوح ، هشام بسطاويسي

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا مقلتش كدددددددددددددددددده

متقولنيش حاجة مقلتهااااااااااااااااااااش

فين المر ده 

ده كله عسل 

فينك يا عبد الرحيم*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*نفسى اسمع من احد المرشحين او اعضاء ائتلافاتهم 

برناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامج 


يقولى فيه حيعمل ايه فى الموازنة العامة - الموظفين - الشباب - الصحه - الاسكان - المياه - الامن القومى 

انا اللى شايفة انهم بيتكلموا بنفس اسلوب اللى قاعدين على القهاوى والمصاطب مع احترامى للقهاوى والمصاطب 

*

----------


## اليمامة

> أخشى ما أخشاه أن يكون الأمر صحيح 
> فليس دائماً يكون الأكثر منطقية هو الصحيح
> 
> وبعيداً عن جنسية والدة الشيخ حازم 
> أنا لا أفضل أن يكون رئيس الجمهورية لديه أخوة بجنسيات غير مصرية وخاصة الأمريكية 
> والشيخ الجليل اعترف بنفسه أن أخته امريكية ... وأن والدته كانت تزورها 
> 
> فلهذا السبب ولأسباب أخرى هو خارج دائرة اختياراتي منذ البداية وقبل بروز هذه المشكلة 
> 
> مازالت اختياراتي بين حمدين ، أبو الفتوح ، هشام بسطاويسي


أهلا دكتور مصطفى 
حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل لم يكن فى حسبانى ترشيحه ..ومافكرتش 
تحفظى على الظلم بشكل عام وبهذه الخسة ومن الخلف 
ولكننى فقط أتصور أن من يتحدث باسم الإسلام وخاصة ان له دروس فى المساجد وهو امام أيضا ..لابد وأنه حسن الخلق.فهى مسئولية عظيمة ..والحقيقة اننى مازلت أصدقه حتى يثبت بالدليل العكس .. لأننى اعرف ان نجاحه سوف يتعارض مع الميول الأمريكية - المصرية - العسكرية - الفلولية 

وفى كل الأحوال لا نبغى سوى الحقائق ..مهما كانت صادمة 

وأعود لاتفق معك فى ملحوظتك بخصوص اخته الأمريكية ..أنا الأخرى فكرت فى هذا الأمر ورأيت تناقضا بين القول والفعل ..وهذا ما يهز  قناعتى به لمِاماً بأنه ربما يكون للأسف ..احتال ؟!!

اختيارى يتجسم فى الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح حتى الآن ومنذ البداية 

شكرا لك دكتور مصطفى 
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا مقلتش كدددددددددددددددددده
> 
> متقولنيش حاجة مقلتهااااااااااااااااااااش
> 
> فين المر ده 
> 
> ده كله عسل 
> ...



طيب خلاص ماتزعلشى  :: 
انا بس كنت بوضح ..وقصدى أهدى النفوس 

احنا زى الفل أهو وعايشين مع المر من سنين 
هو اللى زهق باين عليه 


 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> *نفسى اسمع من احد المرشحين او اعضاء ائتلافاتهم 
> 
> برناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامج 
> 
> 
> يقولى فيه حيعمل ايه فى الموازنة العامة - الموظفين - الشباب - الصحه - الاسكان - المياه - الامن القومى 
> 
> انا اللى شايفة انهم بيتكلموا بنفس اسلوب اللى قاعدين على القهاوى والمصاطب مع احترامى للقهاوى والمصاطب 
> 
> *


لو حضرتك تقصد بيانات رقمية واحصائيات دقيقة 
أعتقد دا صعب على أى حد فى الوقت الحالى  يا أستاذ نادر 
لأن الوقوف بدقة على ما يجب أنه سيكون يلزمه اجراءات بحث ومتابعة ورصد ودراسة ونفوذ
ولكن تكفى الخطوط العريضة للبرنامج
المهم فى رأيى ليس البيانات الدقيقة والبرنامج اللى مايخرش الميه 
المهم هو الصدق
والتنفيذ 
ومدى مطابقة هذا البرنامج لسقف التوقعات والامكانات والواقع
يعنى موضوعيته 
ومايكونش كلام فى الهوا وبس 


تقبل تحياتى 
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*عمر سليمان يتقدم رسميا بأوراق ترشحه للرئاسة مدعوما بأكثر من 30 ألف توكيل*

*تقدم اللواء عمر سليمان، رئيس المخابرات السابق، ونائب الرئيس السابق، رسميًا، بأوراق ترشحه للانتخابات الرئاسية، وذلك بعد حصوله على نماذج تأييد، موثقة من محافظات الجمهورية، بأكثر من 30 ألف نموذج تأييد.*وكانت أنباء قد ترددت حول عدم وصول نماذج التأييد الخاصة بالمرشح، إلا أن مراسل «بوابة الشروق» تمكن من دخول اللجنة واطلع عليها، فيما تُجرى عملية الفرز الآن، وقال المستشار حاتم بجاتو، الأمين العام للجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، إنه لا نية لمد فترة الترشح حتى الساعة الخامسة من مساء اليوم.وكان عدد من المواطنين قد تجمعوا منذ الصباح أمام مقر اللجنة، ما أدى إلى تكدس في حركة المرور، فيما شهدت اللجنة تواجدًا أمنيًا مكثفًا من الشرطة العسكرية وقوات الأمن المركزي، تحسبًا لنشوب اشتباكات بين مؤيدي المرشحين الذين تقدموا بأوراق ترشحهم اليوم.

----------


## اليمامة

*مرتضى منصور يتقدم بأوراق ترشيحه عن حزب مصر القومي*


*تقدم المستشار مرتضى منصور، بأوراق ترشحه إلى لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، وسط حضور عدد قليل من أنصاره، الذين أكدوا للصحفيين، ترشحه عن حزب مصر القومي، بالإضافة إلى عدد كبير من التوكيلات الشعبية.*في سياق آخر، تحاول قوات الشرطة العسكرية والأمن المركزي فتح الطريق أمام حركة المرور، التي توقفت بشكل كامل بعض الوقت، نتيجة التأمين الأمني أمام اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة.

----------


## الغريب41عام

> 


هذا ما حدث فى الانتخابات السابقه
وسيحدث ان شاء الله فى القادمه
بس بالعكس
مشعارف ليه
مطلوب من المصرين ان يختارو بين الوحش والاوحش منه
وان يختارو مابين
مشكوك فى صدقه /ومشكوك فى انتمائه -وهابيه-/ ومشكوك فىوطنيته
هل يستحق الشعب هذا؟
اما الثورة
فلا بواكى لها
(بواكى اى باكيات تندبها)
..................
فى الغرب يتم الاختيار بين الحسن والاحسن منه

----------


## الغريب41عام

مفيش بيان فيه اسماء المرشحين النهائين الجادين
عاوزين نشوف شغلنا بئى

----------


## drmustafa

الكشف النهائي للمرشحين الرسميين حتى هذه اللحظة من الموقع الرسمي للجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية

----------


## drmustafa

للأسف ماعرفتش أوضح الضورة اكتر من كده
أسماء المرشحين النهائيين 

المرشحون عن الأحزاب

1-  أحمد عوض / عن حزب مصر القومى رقم (1)
3-  أبو العز الحريرى / عن حزب التحالف الشعبى رقم (2)
2-  الدكتور محمد فوزى / عن حزب الجيل الجديد رقم (3)
4-  حسام خير الله / عن حزب السلام الديمقراطى رقم (4)
5-  المستشار هشام البسطويسى/ عن حزب التجمع رقم (8)
6- الدكتور محمد مرسى / عن حزب الحرية والعدالة رقم (19)
7- عبد الله الأشعل / عن حزب الأصالة رقم (17)
8- ممدوح قطب / عن حزب الحضارة رقم (16)
9- أحمد حسام خيرت / عن حزب العربى الاشتراكى رقم (21)
10- أشرف بارومة / عن حزب مصر الكنانة رقم (22)
11- دكتور أيمن نور / عن حزب غد الثورة رقم (15)
12- مرتضى منصور / عن حزب مصر القومى رقم (23)

المرشحون المستقلون

1-  عمرو موسى/ مرشح مستقل بتأييد 94 ألف ناخب رقم (5)
2-  عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح/ مرشح مستقل بتأييد 96 ألف ناخب رقم (6)
3-  حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل / بتأييد 117 ألف ناخب و30 عضو مجلس شعب وشورى رقم (7)
4-  محمود حسام الدين جلال / مرشح مستقل بتأييد ناخبين رقم (9)
5- محمد سليم العوا / مرشح مستقل بتأييد ناخبين رقم (11)
6- أحمد شفيق / مرشح مستقل بتأييد ناخبين رقم (13)
7- حمدين صباحى / مرشح مستقل بتأييد ناخبين رقم (14)
8- خيرت الشاطر / مرشح مستقل بتأييد أعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى رقم (12)
9- خالد على / مرشح مستقل بتأييد أعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى رقم (18)
10- عمر سليمان / مرشح مستقل بتأييد ناخبين رقم (20)
11- إبراهيم الغريب / مرشح مستقل بتوكيلات ناخبين رقم (10)

----------


## الغريب41عام

> أسماء المرشحين النهائيين


تمام كدة الله ينور
ممكن بقى
اسماء الناخبين لجمهوريه مصر
---
-
-
-
-
-
-
ايه بضحك والله بضحك
جهد مشكور جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً
تحياتى وشكرى وتقديرى ::

----------


## أسد

> أسماء المرشحين النهائيين
> 
> 10- عمر سليمان / مرشح مستقل بتأييد ناخبين رقم (20)


مجرد سؤال .. ..
ما الفرق بين عمر سليمان .. والشاب الطموح جمال مبارك ؟!!

وأنا أتصفح جريدة الأهرام وجدت أحد يعلق هذا التعليق - الذى كاد أن يجعلني أنفجر بالضحك والبكاء معا) .. .. . والتعليق كالتالي 

[السيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك لا يشرفه ان يحكم مصر بعد وكسة يناير 2011 لقد فقد الشعب وفاءه لرجل ضحي بكل عمره من اجل مصر لم يدخر جهدا لحماية ترابها وابنائها ما استطاع سبيلا...وانني ادعو الله ان يمد الله في عمر سيادته وتعلن برائته ورد اعتبار هذا الأسد المصري الجريح الذي لم ينصفه قريب ولا صديق ولكن سينصفه التاريخ ان شاء الله وما نتائج جرد القصور الرئاسيه الا وسام شرف يوضع علي صدر السيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك واسرته الشرفاء الأمناء علي مقتنيات القصور ولم تمس شعرة بل وجدوا كل هدايا الرؤساء لسيادته موجوده بل هناك متعلقات شخصية لأسرته الكريمة تركوها في القصور اي ان ما يوضع تحت ايديهم ذادوه من مقتنياتهم الخاصة.. الا يستحي كل من ادعي علي الرجل زورا وبهتانا ما ليس فيه ان السيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك هو مثال الأمانه والشرف والوفاء والتضحية من اجل الوطن وستثبت الأيام ما اقول كما اثبتت ما قلته من ان سموم غرغرينة التحرير ستنتشر في الوطن ويضيع الأمن والأمان وينهار الاقتصاد وقد كان...يا رب ارحم مصر من الحمقي والمزايدين من ابنائها وانذل غضبك بكل من تظاهر يوم 25 يناير الحزين وبعده وتسبب في دمار الوطن وضياع هيبة مصر ومركزها العالمي..؟؟؟!!! ]

والله لقد هزلت وبان هزالها ..

----------


## drmustafa

> للأسف ماعرفتش أوضح الضورة اكتر من كده
> أسماء المرشحين النهائيين 
> 
> المرشحون عن الأحزاب
> 
> 1-  أحمد عوض / عن حزب مصر القومى رقم (1)
> 3-  أبو العز الحريرى / عن حزب التحالف الشعبى رقم (2)
> 2-  الدكتور محمد فوزى / عن حزب الجيل الجديد رقم (3)
> 4-  حسام خير الله / عن حزب السلام الديمقراطى رقم (4)
> ...


سؤال : هل يجوز أ، يكون لحزب واحد أكثر من مرشح

----------


## اليمامة

> مجرد سؤال .. ..
> ما الفرق بين عمر سليمان .. والشاب الطموح جمال مبارك ؟!!
> 
> وأنا أتصفح جريدة الأهرام وجدت أحد يعلق هذا التعليق - الذى كاد أن يجعلني أنفجر بالضحك والبكاء معا) .. .. . والتعليق كالتالي 
> 
> [السيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك لا يشرفه ان يحكم مصر بعد وكسة يناير 2011 لقد فقد الشعب وفاءه لرجل ضحي بكل عمره من اجل مصر لم يدخر جهدا لحماية ترابها وابنائها ما استطاع سبيلا...وانني ادعو الله ان يمد الله في عمر سيادته وتعلن برائته ورد اعتبار هذا الأسد المصري الجريح الذي لم ينصفه قريب ولا صديق ولكن سينصفه التاريخ ان شاء الله وما نتائج جرد القصور الرئاسيه الا وسام شرف يوضع علي صدر السيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك واسرته الشرفاء الأمناء علي مقتنيات القصور ولم تمس شعرة بل وجدوا كل هدايا الرؤساء لسيادته موجوده بل هناك متعلقات شخصية لأسرته الكريمة تركوها في القصور اي ان ما يوضع تحت ايديهم ذادوه من مقتنياتهم الخاصة.. الا يستحي كل من ادعي علي الرجل زورا وبهتانا ما ليس فيه ان السيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك هو مثال الأمانه والشرف والوفاء والتضحية من اجل الوطن وستثبت الأيام ما اقول كما اثبتت ما قلته من ان سموم غرغرينة التحرير ستنتشر في الوطن ويضيع الأمن والأمان وينهار الاقتصاد وقد كان...يا رب ارحم مصر من الحمقي والمزايدين من ابنائها وانذل غضبك بكل من تظاهر يوم 25 يناير الحزين وبعده وتسبب في دمار الوطن وضياع هيبة مصر ومركزها العالمي..؟؟؟!!! ]
> 
> والله لقد هزلت وبان هزالها ..


أهلا أخى أسد

أنا كمان مستغربة جدا ..وأكيد هذا الأخ صاحب التعليق قصده يقول نكتة مثلا ؟!!!
ويا رب ارحم مصر من الحمقي والمزايدين من ابنائها !

----------


## اليمامة

> سؤال : هل يجوز أ، يكون لحزب واحد أكثر من مرشح


ملاحظة جديرة بالإهتمام فعلا يا دكتور مصطفى
الحقيقة ليست لدى الخبرة الكافية فى مثل هذه الأمور
ولكن أعتقد انه لا يجوز لأنه المفترض أن الحزب يتفق على مرشح واحد حفاظا على كيانه وكلمته الواحدة وإلا كيف يكون حزبا ؟!!

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اسكندرانى

> سؤال : هل يجوز أ، يكون لحزب واحد أكثر من مرشح


فى مرشح عن الحزب 

ومرشح مستقل مدعوم باصوات برلمانيه 

بكده يبقى الحزب نزل 2 مرشحين

----------


## اليمامة

*الشاطر: أرفض ترشح عمر سليمان للرئاسة وأعتبره إهانة للثورة ولشعب مصر**هاجم المرشح الرئاسي المهندس خيرت الشاطر، اليوم الاثنين، ترشح رموز النظام السابق في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، معتبرًا أن هذه الترشيحات تمثل إهانة للثورة ولشعب مصر الذي أسقط النظام ورموزه في 25 يناير 2011، فيما تجنب الخوض في إمكانية الطعن على سليمان أو شفيق أو موسى.*

واستنكر مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين - في مؤتمر صحفي ظهر اليوم للتعارف بين أفراد حملته الانتخابية وممثلي الصحف ووسائل الإعلام قرار اللواء عمر سليمان التقدم بأوراق ترشحه في اللحظة الأخيرة، للمنافسة على منصب الرئيس، قائلا: "لا أوافق على دخول عمر سليمان، وأعتبر دخوله نوعًا من إهانة الثورة والشعب المصري، لأنه كان أحد كبار رموز مبارك ورجله الأمين الذي اختاره نائبًا له عندما ضاقت به الظروف".

واعتبر خيرت الشاطر خلال المؤتمر الصحفي اليوم، أن افتراض فوزه موجود إلا في حالة تزوير الانتخابات، ولو حدث ذلك فأعتقد أن الثورة سوف يتم استئنافها مرة أخرى، مؤكدًا أن عمر سليمان ارتكب خطأ جسيما بترشحه للرئاسة؛ حيث إن سقوط مبارك لا يعني أننا أقمنا نظامًا سياسيًا يواكب حقبة ما بعد الثورة، نظرًا لأن الدولة كانت في مواجهة المجتمع بشكلٍ غيرعادي خلال فترة حكم مبارك.

وشدد على ضرورة إعادة النظر في الأجهزة التنفيذية في الدولة؛ نظرًا لأن تلك الأجهزة كانت مُسيسة لصالح الحزب الوطني ولصالح النظام المخلوع لسنوات طويلة، وكان العمل فيها معياره هو الولاء للنظام، وبالتالي عندما سقط النظام حدث ارتباك كبير داخل هذه الأجهزة، "ومن ثم يجب أن يُعاد بناء المؤسسات على نحوٍ يضمن أنها ستعمل من أجل البلد وليس من أجل حزب واحد أو تيار واحد أو ترتبط بالنظام".

----------


## drmustafa

> فى مرشح عن الحزب 
> 
> ومرشح مستقل مدعوم باصوات برلمانيه 
> 
> بكده يبقى الحزب نزل 2 مرشحين


ده مش هو قصضدي من السؤال 
في اتنين مرشجين بصفتهم الحزبية عن جزب مصر القومي أحمد عوض وم مرتضى منصور 
وبالقراءة المتأنية للقانون .. ومن مداخلة لأمين اللجنة العليا للرئاسة مع القاهرة اليوم .. هذا لايجوز 
فإحدهما على الأقل سوف يخرج من السباق إن لم يكن كلاهما

----------


## اليمامة

*القضاء الإداري يؤجل النظر في قضية جنسية والدة أبو إسماعيل لغد الأربعاء*

*قررت محكمة القضاء الإداري بمجلس الدولة، اليوم الثلاثاء، تأجيل النظر في قضية جنسية والدة حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، ليوم غد الأربعاء.*وجاء قرار التأجيل لتقديم باقي طلبات المدعين؛ حيث قدم محامي الحكومة وثيقة سفر لوالدة أبو إسماعيل، ولم يقدم جواز سفر يثبت حصولها على الجنسية الأمريكية.

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي



----------


## drmustafa

أعلنت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس اللجنة ورئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، عن تلقيها 3 اعتراضات من جانب بعض متقدمى الترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية على غيرهم من المتقدمين، وذلك في ختام الفترة المحددة لتلقي الاعتراضات والتي كانت محددة يومي أمس واليوم فقط.
وأكدت اللجنة - في بيان لها مساء اليوم الأربعاء - أنها ستعكف على دراسة هذه الاعتراضات وفحص سائر ملفات المتقدمين للترشح.
وذكرت اللجنة أن الاعتراض الأول تقدم به أحمد محمد عوض على المرشح عن حزب مصر القومي، المتنازع على رئاسته، على ترشح مرتضى منصور مرشح ذات الحزب، حيث طالب الأول بعدم الاعتداد باعتماد لجنة شئون الأحزاب لترشيح مرتضى عن الحزب، معتبرا أن هذا الاعتماد صدر بناء على قرار غير قانوني.
وأشارت اللجنة إلى أن الاعتراض الثاني تقدم به النائب أبو العز الحريري المرشح عن حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، وذلك على ترشح خيرت الشاطر، مستندا في ذلك إلى أن الشاطر لم يرد إليه اعتباره ومحروما من مباشرة حقوقه السياسية على خلفية سابقة إدانته قضائيا.
وأضافت أن الاعتراض الثالث تقدم به أحمد حسام خير الله المرشح عن حزب السلام الديمقراطي وذلك على ترشح كل من: أشرف بارومة مرشح حزب مصر الكنانة، ومحمد فوزي عيسى مرشح حزب الجيل الديمقراطي، وأبو العز الحريري مرشح حزب التحالف الاشتراكي، وهشام البسطويسي مرشح حزب التجمع الوطني التقدمي الوحدوي، وعبد الله الأشعل مرشح حزب الأصالة، وممدوح حلمي قطب مرشح حزب الحضارة، وحسام الدين خيرت مرشح حزب مصر العربي الاشتراكي، وأيمن نور مرشح حزب غد الثورة المصري الجديد.
وأوضحت اللجنة أن خير الله أسس اعتراضه على المرشحين الثمانية المذكورين على سند من أن الأحزاب التى رشحت هؤلاء لم تخض الانتخابات كأحزاب مستقلة، بل خاضتها ضمن ائتلاف من عدة أحزاب، ومن ثم فلا يحق لهذه الأحزاب منفردة، ترشيح مرشحين لرئاسة الجمهورية.

المصدر: بوابة مصراوي

----------


## اليمامة

*بينما سجل نحو 586820 من المصريين بالخارج بياناتهم للمشاركة في التصويت في الانتخابات الرئاسية..**إغلاق باب تسجيل المصريين في الخارج للتصويت بالانتخابات الرئاسية*


*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 12 أبريل 2012 - 6:52 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة**أعلن المستشار محمد الشناوي، رئيس غرفة الانتخابات الرئاسية في مكتب وزير الخارجية، اليوم الخميس، عن انتهاء الفترة التي حددتها اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، لقيام المصريين بالخارج بتسجيل بياناتهم في قاعدة البيانات، حتى يتمكنوا من المشاركة في عملية التصويت في الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة.*وأضاف، أن: "لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية أغلقت عملية التسجيل بعد أن سجل حوالي 232 ألف مواطن مصري، بخلاف 355 ألف مصري سبق أن قاموا بتسجيل أنفسهم للتصويت في الانتخابات البرلمانية، وبذلك يصل عدد المصريين في الخارج الذين يحق لهم التصويت في الانتخابات الرئاسية حوالي 586820 مواطن."وقال الشناوي: "إن لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية كانت قد مدت فترة التسجيل بعد انتهائها يوم 4 أبريل الجاري لمدة أسبوع آخر، بحيث تنتهي في 11 أبريل".وأشار إلى أن: "أعلى الدول التي سجل المصريون على أراضيها هي المملكة العربية السعودية؛ حيث وصل عدد من سجلوا 261820 مصريًا، ثم جاءت الكويت في المرتبة الثانية ليسجل فيها 119204 مصريين،  ثم الإمارات بواقع 61391 مصريًا، وقطر 32823، والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 27262، وكندا 11882 مصريًا، وإيطاليا 10041 مصريًا، وسلطنة عمان 9107 مصريين، وبريطانيا 6229 مصريًا، و99 مصريًا متواجدًا في إسرائيل، وفرنسا 5923، والبحرين 5122، وألمانيا 3135، وأستراليا 5068، وفلسطين 72، والنمسا 1514، وهولندا 1986، وفي إيران 30 مصريًا.وأكد المستشار الشناوي، أن: "عملية الاقتراع للمصريين بالخارج عن طريق السفارات والقنصليات ستبدأ يوم 11 مايو القادم، وتستمر لمدة أسبوع حتى يوم 17 مايو، يقوم فيها المصريون بسحب بطاقات إبداء الرأي من على الموقع الإلكتروني الخاص باللجنة الرئاسية، وتأييد من يرغبون في ترشيحه للرئاسة، ثم إرسالها بالبريد الإلكتروني إلى السفارات والقنصليات التابعين لها في حالة عدم معرفتهم بالإرسال عن طريق البريد، فمن الممكن أن يتوجهوا بأنفسهم إلى السفارة أو القنصلية؛ للإدلاء بأصواتهم، ثم يتم إرسال بطاقات إبداء الرأي داخل حقائب دبلوماسية إلى اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة لفرزها وضمها إلى بطاقات إبداء الرأي الموجودة بالداخل".وأضاف، أن: "عدد المصريين الذين قاموا بتغيير مقرهم الانتخابي للتصويت من خارج مصر إلى داخل البلاد وصل 3918، حيث يتيح موقع لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية عبر الإنترنت تغيير المقر الانتخابي من خارج إلى داخل البلاد، وكذلك من داخل إلى خارج البلاد."

----------


## اليمامة

*القضاء الإداري ينظر دعوى استبعاد الشاطر من الترشح للرئاسة 24 أبريل الجاري*

*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 12 أبريل 2012 - 5:58 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة**قررت الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإداري في مجلس الدولة، برئاسة المستشار علي فكري صالح، نائب رئيس المجلس، النظر في الدعوى القضائية المقامة من النائب أبو العز الحريري، عضو مجلس الشعب؛ لاستبعاد خيرت الشاطر من الترشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، وإلغاء قرار المجلس العسكري بالعفو عنه، يوم 24 أبريل الجاري.*وستنظر المحكمة القضية بتشكيل مغاير من القضاة والمستشارين، بعد تنحي هيئة المحكمة الأصلية بالأمس عن نظر الدعوى، استشعارًا منها للحرج عن استكمال نظر القضية.وكان صبحي صالح، محامي خيرت الشاطر، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، قد طالب هيئة المحكمة (الدائرة الأولى) خلال مرافعته بجلسة أمس الأربعاء، بالتنحي عن نظر الدعوى، وإحالتها لدائرة أخرى، مبررًا طلبه هذا باعتبار أن المحكمة أفصحت عن رأيها من خلال حكمها الصادر قبل أيام، في قضية الدكتور أيمن نور والذي كان قد قضى بعدم السماح لنور بخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية؛ نظرًا لعدم إدراج اسمه في قاعدة بيانات الناخبين.ويطالب أبو العز الحريري (مقيم الدعوى) باستبعاد الشاطر استنادًا إلى أن الأخير لم تمر الفترة التي حددها القانون (6 سنوات) على انتهاء أداء عقوبته، باعتبارها عقوبات تكميلية وتبعية نص عليها القانون، حتى يتسنى له مباشرة حقوقه السياسية في الترشح للانتخابات النيابية أو الرئاسية، وأن أي قرار يصدر بالعفو عنه لا بد وأن يكون في صورة مرسوم بقانون بالعفو الشامل، تطبيقًا لصحيح حكم القانون.وأكد محامو الحريري في دعواهم، عدم مشروعية قرار رد الاعتبار الصادر لخيرت الشاطر، لعدم مضي 6 سنوات على قرار العفو، موضحين أن هذا القرار جاء معيبًا ويتناقض مع نص المادة 56 من الإعلان الدستوري التي حددت حصرًا أن: "العفو الشامل لا يأتي إلا بقانون، وهو ما لم يتم بالنسبة للشاطر".

----------


## اليمامة

*بينما تم إلغاء الدعوات للتوجه لمقر وزارة الداخلية للضغط عليها..**محامي أبو إسماعيل يتسلم شهادة بالحكم الصادر أمس من الداخلية بعد جدال*

*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 12 أبريل 2012 - 7:00 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة**نشرت الصفحة الرسمية، لحازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك)، مساء اليوم الخميس: "أنه تم التوصل إلى حل وسط بشأن صيغة الشهادة، بحيث يرضي المصلحة ويكون فيه المعنى الخاص بالحكم القضائي الصادر يوم أمس الأربعاء، وجاري استلام الشهادة بالفعل".*وكانت الصفحة قد ذكرت في وقت سابق اليوم: "أن وزارة الداخلية تحاول تعطيل إجراءات تنفيذ الحكم لتضييع الوقت حتى الساعة الخامسة مساءاً، أن هناك مشكلة كانت قائمة في وزارة الداخلية بين محامي أبو إسماعيل والوزارة، مما اضطر البعض من أنصار أبو إسماعيل، للدعوة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك) للاتجاه إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية للضغط عليها لإنهاء الإجراءات، إلا أن الداعين لهذه التظاهرة تراجعوا بعد الإعلان عنها بنحو نصف ساعة منعا للالتباس، وحتى لا يتهم أنصاره بالتخريب ومحاولات اقتحام الوزارة.

----------


## اليمامة

*فحص ملفات جميع المرشحين والموقف القانونى لحزبين متنازع عليهما.. وآخر لم يفز بمقعد فى الانتخابات**(اللجنة العليا) تعلن أسماء المستبعدين من سباق الرئاسة اليوم**آخر تحديث يوم السبت 14 أبريل 2012 - 9:00 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*تصدر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان، صباح اليوم، قراراتها باستبعاد بعض المرشحين لرئاسة الجمهورية، بعد فحص ملفات جميع المتقدمين بأوراق ترشحهم وعددهم 23، بالإضافة إلى الطعون الثلاثة المقدمة ضد 10 مرشحين منهم، و7 قضايا بشأن 8 مرشحين حزبيين ومستقلين أبرزهم حازم أبوإسماعيل وخيرت الشاطر وأيمن نور.*

وعلمت «الشروق» أن النسبة الكبرى من الاستبعادات ستكون فى صفوف المرشحين الحزبيين البالغ عددهم 12 مرشحا، وأن أحدهم بات فى حكم المستبعد بسبب تهربه من أداء الخدمة العسكرية.

ودخلت اللجنة منذ صباح أمس الأول فى انعقاد دائم بعضوية المستشارين ماهر البحيرى وعبدالمعز إبراهيم ومحمد ممتاز متولى وأحمد شمس الدين خفاجى، حيث درست جميع الملفات، واطلعت على المستندات المقدمة من لجنة الأحزاب السياسية بشأن مرشحى الأحزاب المتنازع عليها والتى ليس لها ممثل قانونى والتى لم تفز بمقاعد فى الانتخابات ثم ضمت نوابا لعضويتها، وهى بالترتيب أحزاب مصر القومى ومصر العربى الاشتراكى ومصر الكنانة، ومرشحوها هم أحمد الصعيدى ومرتضى منصور وحسام خيرت وأشرف بارومة.

كما سمحت اللجنة للمرشح حازم أبوإسماعيل بالاطلاع على أصول المستندات التى تلقتها من الخارجية الأمريكية بشأن ازدواج جنسية والدته، بعدما حضر إلى اللجنة بنفسه مساء أمس الأول وطلب ذلك رسميا، رغم سابقة حصوله على صور ضوئية من هذه المستندات، وهى عبارة عن مذكرة بتاريخ 6 أبريل تفيد حصول نوال عبدالعزيز عبدالعزيز نور على الجنسية الأمريكية بتاريخ 25 أكتوبر 2006، ومستند بخط يدها تطلب فيه الحصول على جواز سفر أمريكى، بالإضافة إلى استمارة انتخاب أمريكية خاصة بالسيدة نور من قاعدة سجلات الناخبين الأمريكيين بولاية لوس أنجلوس.

وبعد اطلاع أبوإسماعيل على المستندات، تقدم بمذكرة قانونية أكد فيها أنه من غير المعقول أن تحصل والدته على الجنسية الأمريكية فى ذات يوم التقدم لطلبها، وأن من غير المعقول أيضا أن تحصل والدته على الجنسية الأمريكية عام 2006 بدون إذن وزارة الداخلية ولا تتحرك الوزارة لإسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنها وفقا للمادتين 10 و16 من قانون الجنسية المصرى.

كما اطلعت اللجنة على الشهادة التى حصل عليها أبوإسماعيل، مساء أمس الأول، من مصلحة الجوازات والهجرة والجنسية، وتؤكد «خلو السجلات الرسمية المصرية مما يثبت تمتع والدته بالجنسية الأمريكية»، وأوضح مصدر قضائى رفيع المستوى أن هذه الشهادة وجميع الوثائق المقدمة من وزارة الداخلية «لن تعول اللجنة العليا عليها عند إصدار قرارها».


وأكد المصدر أن المستندات الأمريكية هى عامل الحسم فى القضية، تطبيقا للمبدأ القضائى المستقر الذى ينص على أن «الجنسية المصرية تثبت بالقانون المصرى والجنسية الأجنبية تثبت بقانون البلد الأجنبى»، وأن الاحتمال الوحيد لتجاهلها أو عدم الأخذ بها هو أن تشك اللجنة العليا فى صحتها، وهو أمر يتطلب تحقيقا موسعا ومخاطبات رسمية أخرى مع الجانب الأمريكى.

ومن المقرر أن يمنح المرشحون فرصة 48 ساعة، اليوم وغدا، للتظلم من قرارات استبعادهم، ثم تفصل اللجنة العليا فى هذه التظلمات خلال 24 ساعة أخرى بقرارات نهائية بمثابة أحكام قضائية باتة ومحصنة، بنص المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستورى.

----------


## اليمامة

*قانونيون وسياسيون: (قانون الفلول) سيظل في أدراج العسكر أو يطعن عليه سليمان*

*تسيطر على العملية السياسية في مصر، حالة التخبط والغموض بالإضافة إلى المخاوف، عقب موافقة البرلمان على تعديل قانون مباشر الحقوق السياسية لمنع رموز النظام السابق من ممارسة حقوقهم السياسية لمدة 10 سنوات، في جلسته المنعقدة يوم الخميس الماضي.*

فقد تباينت الرؤى والسيناريوهات فيما يتعلق بالعلاقة بين المجلس العسكري والبرلمان، عقب إقرار هذا التعديل، ما بين تصورات بصدام محتمل بين الطرفين، أو مصادقة العسكري على القانون، واتخاذ عمر سليمان خطوة قانونية بالطعن على دستوريته.

بوابة الشروق.. استطلعت أراء عدد من السياسيين والقانونيين حول ملامح المرحلة المقبلة، على ضوء إقرار قانون عزل الفلول، وتصعيد تيار الإسلام السياسي، ورد الفعل المتوقع من المجلس العسكري.

*نصار: عدم الفصل في قانون عزل الفلول قد يعطل انتخابات الرئاسة*
الدكتور جابر نصار، أستاذ القانون الدستوري، بجامعة القاهرة، توقع في تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الشروق"، أن تكون هناك 3 سيناريوهات محتملة،*أولها:*أن يصدق المجلس العسكري على مشروع القانون، ويستجيب لرغبة البرلمان، بينما يتمثل*السيناريو الثاني*، - بحسب رأيه – في امتناع المجلس العسكري عن البت في قرار يتعلق بالقانون، حتى انتهاء يوم 26 أبريل، لأنه في ذلك الوقت سيكون لمرشحي الرئاسة وضعا قانونيا يتيح لهم الترشح للرئاسة.

وأضاف نصار، أن*السيناريو الثالث*، يشير إلى أن المجلس العسكري قد يحيل القانون إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا، للبت في أمره، مشيرا إلى أن عدم صدور رأي قاطع حول هذا القانون يؤدي لأزمة حقيقية، ترجع إلى زيادة الإشكاليات المتعلقة بعمل لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، ومن ثم يؤدي لعدم استكمال إجراءات الانتخابات، خاصة وأن الوضع السياسي في مصر بحسب تعبيره "مأزوم والانتخابات الرئاسية تحولت لمأزق كبير".

وبسؤاله عن إمكانية حل البرلمان، كنتيجة لدوره في إقرار مشروع القانون، الذي يمنع الفلول من الرئاسة، أوضح نصار أن المجلس العسكري لا يمكنه حل البرلمان، وفقا لنصوص الإعلان الدستوري.

*الإسلامبولي: قانون عزل الفلول سيظل في أدراج العسكري*
من جانبه، أكد الفقيه الدستوري، عصام الإسلامبولي، أن الدعاوى القضائية المتعلقة بحل البرلمان، تحتاج لإجراءات وقتية، تصل إلى عام كامل، حتى تنظر المحكمة الدستورية العليا، في شأن المعروض لديها، وبالتالي لن يتم استخدام ذلك في الصراع السياسي بين المجلس العسكري والبرلمان بعد إقراره لمشروع عزل الفلول.

وأوضح الإسلامبولي، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الشروق"، أن هناك بحسب رأيه 4 سيناريوهات، تتلخص في أن يصدق المجلس العسكري على القانون، أو أن يتم وضعه في الأدراج دون تحديد موقفه سواء بالرفض أو الموافقة، مشيرا إلى أن هذا السيناريو في اعتقاده هو الأرجح.

وتابع: "أعتقد أن السيناريو الثالث، سيتمثل في اعتراض المجلس العسكري على مشروع القانون، بحجة أن به شبهة عدم دستورية، وبالتالي تتم إعادته مرة أخرى لمجلس الشعب، أما السيناريو الرابع فيتعلق بعرض القانون على المحكمة الدستورية العليا، وبالتالي يتأخر في المحكمة للفصل فيه طبقا لإجراءات التقاضي، حيث يخرج الموضوع وقتها عن اختصاصات المحكمة".

*يسري حماد: عدم التصديق على قانون الفلول يعود بنا لأجواء ثورة 25 يناير*
الدكتور يسري حماد، المتحدث باسم حزب النور السلفي، عبر عن خشيته من ألا يصدق المجلس العسكري، على قانون منع رموز النظام السابق، من الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، والذي وافق مجلس الشعب عليه نهائيا يوم الخميس الماضي.

وأضاف حماد، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الشروق": "على المجلس العسكري إدراك أن الثورة قامت لإزالة النظام السابق"، مؤكدا على أن الشعب المصري بعد ثورة 25 يناير قد أصبح قادرا على إزالة أي نظام مستبد يقف أمامه، مشددا على ضرورة أن تدار عملية الانتخابات الرئاسية بشفافية.

وقال حماد: "أعتقد أن ترشح اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب الرئيس السابق، حسني مبارك للرئاسة، لم يكن بعيدا عن موافقة المجلس العسكري، وإذا لم يتم التصديق على منع الفلول من الرئاسة، فسوف ننزل للشوارع، ونعود لأجواء الأيام الجميلة كما كنا بثورة 25 يناير، والموضوع بقى في يد الشعب الذي إذا تمسك بموقفه فستتم الاستجابة لمطالبه".

*عماد جاد: العسكري سيصدق على قانون الفلول وسليمان يطعن عليه*
أما الدكتور عماد جاد، المحلل السياسي، وعضو لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس الشعب، فقد توقع أن يقوم المجلس العسكري، بالتصديق على قانون منع رموز النظم السابق من الترشح للرئاسة، بينما سيقوم شخص مثل اللواء عمر سليمان بالطعن على القانون لعدم دستوريته.

وأضاف جاد، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الشروق"، أن القانون الذي أصدره مجلس الشعب قد يؤدي لصراع بين البرلمان والمجلس العسكري، مشيرا إلى أن حلقة الصراع قد تنتهي بحل البرلمان، بحسب ما تشهده الساحة السياسية المصرية، وهذا ما يؤدي لعدم قيام الانتخابات الرئاسية، واستمرار حالة التخبط لدى المؤسسات المصرية خلال المرحلة الانتقالية.

واستنكر أن تظهر مؤسسات الدولة أمام المواطنين بهيبة ضعيفة، ضاربا المثل باستعراض القوة من أنصار مرشحي الرئاسة مثل حازم أبو إسماعيل و المهندس خيرت الشاطر، حيث حاصرت أنصارهما مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، مساء أمس الجمعة، من أجل البت في القرارات لصالح مرشحيهما، وهو ما يعوق عمل لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية بشكل متوازن مع كل المرشحين.

----------


## drmustafa

على مسئولية اليوم السابع
*استبعاد عمر سليمان والشاطر وأبو إسماعيل ونور ومرتضى من الانتخابات*  السبت، 14 أبريل  2012 - 20:06




علم اليوم السابع أن اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة استبعدت كلا من عمر سليمان  وخيرت الشاطر وحازم وأيمن نور ومرتضى منصور ضمن 10 من المستبعدين.

----------


## drmustafa

تحديث للخبر أعلاه ... في اليوم السابع أيضاً

أعلنت اللجنة العليا المشرفة على انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، أنه فى تمام الساعة السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم السبت، الموافق 14 من إبريل سنة 2012، أنهت عملها الذى بدأته منذ أول أمس بشأن فحص ومراجعة جميع ملفات المتقدمين للترشح لمنصب رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية، والذى تحدد له يومى 23 ، 24 مايو سنة 2012، وكذا بحث الاعتراضات المقدمة من بعض المرشحين على آخرين، وقد انتهت اللجنة إلى استبعاد عشرة من طالبى الترشيح لعدم توافر شرط أو أكثر من الشروط الواجب توافرها قانونًا.

وأوضحت اللجنة فى بيانها الصادر منذ لحظات أنها كلفت المستشار حاتم بجاتو الأمين العام للجنة بإخطار من تم استبعادهم ليتسنى لمن يرغب منهم فى التظلم إلى اللجنة فى المواعيد المقررة قانونًا.

و كشفت مصادر لـ"اليوم السابع" أن من بين المستبعدين كلا من عمر سليمان الذى لم يستكمل ألف توكيل من إحدى المحافظات، وخيرت الشاطر الذى كان محبوسا على ذمة إحدى القضايا، وحازم أبو إسماعيل لحصول والدته على الجنسية الأمريكية، وأيمن نور لاتهامه فى إحدى القضايا، ومرتضى منصور لنفس السبب.

----------


## drmustafa

قامت اليوم السابع الإلكترونية بتحديث الخبر للمرة الثالثة خلاف نصف ساعة
آخر الإضافات 

العشرة المستبعدين

وكشف المستشار عمر سلامة، عضو الأمانة العامة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن المستبعدين هم كل من: عمر سليمان الذى لم يستكمل ألف توكيل من إحدى المحافظات، وخيرت الشاطر الذى كان محبوسا على ذمة إحدى القضايا، وحازم أبو إسماعيل لحصول والدته على الجنسية الأمريكية، وأيمن نور لاتهامه فى إحدى القضايا، ومرتضى منصور لنفس السبب، وأحمد عوض، وأشرف بارومة، وأحمد حسام الدين خيرت، ومحمد ممدوح، وإبراهيم الغريب.

----------


## اليمامة

فعلا يا دكتور مصطفى ..الأخبار دى منشورة ومؤكدة فى كل الصحف تقريبا وبنفس الأسماء
بس انا بصراحة مبسوطة اوى لخروج سليمان ..بس هل دا كلام نهائى واللا فيه استكمال مثلا واستئناف ؟
اما بالنسبة لحازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل ..ازاى دا حصل تانى ؟ 
اعتقد ان الموقف هايتكهرب مع حازم ابو اسماعيل 

توقعاتى الحالية ان عمرو موسى هايكون فى الصورة بشكل قوى لأن ناس كتير بتفضله ..دا غير ان معظم الأقباط تقريبا هاينتخبوه ..على الجانب الآخر هايظهر الدكتور ابو الفتوح بقوة 

وربنا يسترها

----------


## اليمامة

بس فيه حاجة غريبة جدا فى الموضوع مش قادرة استوعبها بصراحة 
وهو نزول سليمان المفاجىء وجمعه التوكيلات وخروجه المفاجىء او المنتظر ..وكأنها خطة !!
وبعدين هل معقول هو لو جاد هايرتكب خطأ زى دا فى جمع التوكيلات من محافظة واحدة ؟

انا باعتقد والله أعلم ان دخول سليمان ربما كان مدبر ومخطط له علشان يطلعوا بأمان الشاطر وابو اسماعيل وشوية الفكة بالمرة اللى معاهم ..يعنى على غرار المثل " ماحدش هايبقى أحسن من حد " وآدى الفلول اهو وطلعناه علشان تعرفوا احنا اد ايه مخلصين ووطنين وبنسمع الكلام وبنشتغل بالقانون !

----------


## اسكندرانى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 

والله العظيم  انا بتابع الموقف  من فتح باب الترشيح وكانى 


بتفرج على اتنين مقامرين جالسين على قهوة بلدى بيلعبوا 31 على المشاريب 

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## اليمامة

أو يمكن يا جماعة قرروا يخلوها لشفيق ..!
اصل لإما واحد من الاتنين ..شفيق او سليمان !


الأفكار بتعصف بدماغى .. ودا طبيعى لان مفيش شفافية 
دى بلد عملت ثورة !

----------


## اليمامة

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> 
> والله العظيم  انا بتابع الموقف  من فتح باب الترشيح وكانى 
> 
> 
> بتفرج على اتنين مقامرين جالسين على قهوة بلدى بيلعبوا 31 على المشاريب 
> ...


حاجة تضحك فعلا ..وتبكى 
ياترى المشاريب على مين ؟
او ..
ايه هى المشاريب ؟
المشكلة ان يبدو وكأن كل حاجة بتتحرك من فوق ..!

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## الغريب41عام

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله   والله العظيم  انا بتابع الموقف  من فتح باب الترشيح وكانى     بتفرج على اتنين مقامرين جالسين على قهوة بلدى بيلعبوا 31 على المشاريب   لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله


 اة يا وااااعـــــــى تلاقيك نايم 14 ومطمن هههه

----------


## اليمامة

*وهو ما سيقضي باستبعاد عمر سليمان وإبراهيم الغريب نهائيا**العليا للانتخابات: ليس من حق المرشح المستبعد إكمال التوكيلات المطلوبة*


*أكدت اللجنة العليا لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية أنه يجوز لأي مرشح استكمال الأوراق المطلوبة لترشحه للمنصب حتى إغلاق باب الترشيح فقط.*جاءت تأكيدات اللجنة بهذا النص لإبراهيم الغريب، المرشح المستبعد من انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية بسبب استبعاد أكثر من ألفي توكيل له بما حرمه من تخطي حاجز الـ 30 ألف توكيل منها ألف على الأقل من 15 محافظة، والذي استفسر عن إمكانية استكمال التوكيلات المطلوبة من عدمه مع تقديم التظلم.جدير بالذكر أن نفس القاعدة تنطبق على اللواء عمر سليمان، الذي تم استبعاد عدد من التوكيلات التي قدمها للجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، حيث تخطى بعدها حاجز الألف توكيل في 14 محافظة فقط، بما أدى لاستبعاده من قائمة المتنافسين في السباق الرئاسي.

----------


## اليمامة

*حملة دعم سليمان رئيسًا تجمد نشاطها لحين الفصل في التظلم*


*آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 15 أبريل 2012 - 3:27 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*



اللواء عمر سليمان في حراسة قوات الشرطة العسكرية أثناء تواجده باللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية






*أصدرت الصفحة الرسمية لترشيح عمر سليمان رئيسًا لمصر، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك)، بيانًا لها اليوم الأحد، توضح فيه قرار عمر سليمان بتجميد نشاط حملته الانتخابية، لحين فصل اللجنة العليا للانتخابات في التظلم المقدم لها.* 
يذكر أن لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية أعلنت مساء أمس السبت، أنها استبعدت 10 أشخاص من بين المتقدمين لخوض غمار المنافسة في الانتخابات الرئاسية، المقرر إجراؤها في 23 و24 مايو المقبل؛ وذلك لعدم توافر شرط أو أكثر من الشروط الواجب توافرها قانونًا في كل منهم.

وقد تبين أن استبعاد عمر سليمان جاء نتيجة عدم حصوله على ألف نموذج تأييد شعبي (توكيل) في إحدى المحافظات، بالمخالفة لنص الإعلان الدستوري وقانون تنظيم الانتخابات الرئاسية، الذي أوجب حصول المتقدم للترشح على 30 ألف توكيل، تتوزع على 15 محافظة، شريطة ألا يقل عدد التوكيلات عن ألف توكيل في المحافظة الواحدة.

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> *حملة دعم سليمان رئيسًا تجمد نشاطها لحين الفصل في التظلم*
> 
> 
> اللواء عمر سليمان في حراسة قوات الشرطة العسكرية أثناء تواجده باللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية


dislike

----------


## اليمامة

*العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية تعلن التفاصيل الكاملة لقرار استبعاد أبو إسماعيل*

*أعلنت الجنة العليا المشرفة على الانتخابات الرئاسية، برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس اللجنة رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، عن الأسباب الكاملة والمفصلة لاستبعاد 10 من متقدمي الترشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية؛ حيث تبين أن قرارات الاستبعاد قد صدرت بإجماع آراء كافة أعضاء اللجنة المكونة من 5 مستشارين.*

وكشفت اللجنة النقاب عن أنه: "في ما يتعلق باستبعاد المرشح محمد حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، فقد تبين من الأوراق أن السيدة نوال عبد العزيز نور (والدة حازم أبو إسماعيل) قد اكتسبت الجنسية الأمريكية بتاريخ 25 أكتوبر 2006 إلى جانب جنسيتها المصرية، وهو ما تحقق للجنة من خلال أصل الشهادة الصادرة من وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية، مختومة بالخاتم البارز والعلامة المائية للجهة مصدرتها، وممهورة بتوقيع منسوب لمصدرها، والتي وردت إلى اللجنة عن طريق وزارة الخارجية بالطريق القانوني، وهي صادرة بناء على طلب السفارة المصرية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وتفيد أن المذكورة أمريكية الجنسية".

وأضافت اللجنة، أن: "هذا المستند قد ورد إلى اللجنة بتاريخ 12 أبريل الجاري، بعد صدور حكم القضاء الإداري، الذي صدر بتاريخ 11 أبريل الجاري."

وأوضحت اللجنة، أن: "كتاب وزارة الخارجية كان مرفقًا به صورة استمارة التصويت الخاصة بالسيدة نوال نور، والواردة إليها من القنصلية المصرية بلوس أنجلوس من مكتب السجلات التابع لتلك المقاطعة، والتي تقر فيها المذكورة أنها مواطنة أمريكية على نحو ما ورد بكتاب الخارجية المصرية".

وأشارت اللجنة إلى أن: "بيان حركة الدخول والخروج الواردة من إدارة الجوازات والجنسية بوزارة الداخلية المصرية والتي تفيد وجود تحركات للسيدة نوال بجواز سفر أمريكي برقم (500611598) باسم نوال عبد العزيز نور، حيث وصلت به من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إلى القاهرة بتاريخ 4 يوليو 2008، وغادرت به إلى ألمانيا بتاريخ 6 نوفمبر 2008 وعادت به من ألمانيا إلى مصر في 16 أغسطس 2009".

وذكرت اللجنة، أنها: "تلقت صورة ملونة من طلب حصول المذكورة على جواز سفر أمريكي وعليه صورتها وبياناتها الرئيسية، وورد مرفقًا بكتاب وزارة الخارجية في 7 أبريل الجاري".

وذكرت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، أنه: "من جميع الأوراق السالف بيانها فقد استقر في يقين اللجنة اكتساب السيدة نوال عبد العزيز نور، والدة حازم أبو إسماعيل، للجنسية الأمريكية، وهو ما يفقده شرطًا جوهريًا من شروط الترشح للرئاسة، ولا ينال من ذلك الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري بتاريخ 11 أبريل الجاري في الشق المستعجل من الدعوى، والذي لا يعدو أن يتضمن تكليفًا لوزارة الداخلية بإعطاء طالب الترشح شهادة من واقع سجلاتها، تفيد خلو تلك السجلات، ما يفيد اكتساب المذكورة جنسية أخرى عدا الجنسية المصرية".

وأضافت اللجنة، أنه: "إذا كان من المستقر عليه أن ثبوت الجنسية الأجنبية لا يكون إلا عن طريق سلطات الدولة المانحة لتلك الجنسية، وقد لا يثبت لدى جهات الدولة صاحبة الجنسية الأصلية، هذا المنح طالما لم يخطرها صاحب الشأن في حينه على النحو الذي رسمه القانون، وانتهت اللجنة بإجماع الآراء إلى عدم قبول ترشح محمد حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل لمنصب رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية في الانتخابات المقرر إجراؤها يومي 23 و24 مايو المقبل".

----------


## فراشة

ياندى أنا خلاص صدقت وآمنت اننا بيتلعب بينا

دي مسرحية هزلية سخيفة

أبطلها ومؤلفها ومخرجها هم بس إللى عارفين نهايتها

في واحد من المستبعدين هايتقبل التماسه 

وهو دا إللى بيتجهز انه يكون رئيس

إحنا فرحانين إننا هنختار 

ولا واحد في الموجودين ولا المستبعدين يصلح لرئاسة مصر

وقررت مقاطعة الإنتخابات .. رأي خاص

----------


## اليمامة

> ياندى أنا خلاص صدقت وآمنت اننا بيتلعب بينا
> 
> دي مسرحية هزلية سخيفة
> 
> أبطلها ومؤلفها ومخرجها هم بس إللى عارفين نهايتها
> 
> في واحد من المستبعدين هايتقبل التماسه 
> 
> وهو دا إللى بيتجهز انه يكون رئيس
> ...


أنا معاكى يا فراشة 
بس طالما احنا عارفين انها لعبة 
نسكت ؟
احنا مش لعبة ..احنا فاهمين 
بصى يا فراشة ..المواقف متغيرة 
وفى مثل هذه الظروف لازم نتحلى بمرونة وبأمل 
انا رأيى اننا نواصل للنهاية فى موقفنا 
فى أى موقف جمعى يقترب من الصواب او الإتفاق 
التوقعات كتيرة 
يعنى انا اتصور مثلا ان موسى هايعتلى المشهد وهيكون الطرف المتوافق عليه من العسكر والمحسوبين
وفيه ناس كتير بتقول ابو الفتوح اللى هايخدها فى المقابل 
بس محتاجين نرفع سقف توفعاتنا حتى لا تفاجئنا المستحيلات

ممكن فعلا يكون ماحدش يصلح لتولى رئاسة مصر من الموجودين او بتتفاوت النسبة
ولكننا لابد اننا نستمر فى ارساء قاعدة اولية وهى الإختيار الديمقراطى 
احنا بنرسم حاليا سياسة وقواعد للزمن القادم
بناء على ثورة لابد ان تكتمل لان تمنها مدفوع ..او جزء تم دفعه 

صدقينى يا فراشة انا عندى أمل كبير
اساسه ان الله لا يضيع الحق 
وان الله يؤخر او يؤجل ولكن لا يهمل 
ولأن مصر هاتنهض ان شاء الله لان دى عجلة التاريخ والتغيير والحياة والزمن
لا شىء يثبت على وضعه
ولأن المصريين لن يسكتوا ..ولأنهم مكرمين 

الشكر الجزيل لك
 :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> 
> والله العظيم  انا بتابع الموقف  من فتح باب الترشيح وكانى 
> 
> 
> بتفرج على اتنين مقامرين جالسين على قهوة بلدى بيلعبوا 31 على المشاريب 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياسلام يا اسكندرانى 

ايه رايكم فى 31 دى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سبب استبعاد عمر سليمان  نقص 31 توكيل  من محافظة اسيوط 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كااااااااااااااااااااااااااارت جامد قووووى 

وممكن يطلع الحصر والعد غلط ويكون العدد مستوفى وزيادة 

هه حتحرق الكارت ولا اقش  بالجوكر

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغريب41عام
					

اة يا وااااعـــــــى تلاقيك نايم 14 ومطمن هههه


تعرف اخى العزيز الغريب 41 

مين اللى ناسم على 14 وكل المرشحين مش واخديتن بالهم 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الشعب المصرى 

مهما كانت الاعيبهم وحيلهم المصريين اذكى منهم 

نايمين 14 واللى يحكم الصندوق 

بس المشكلة ان المشرحين اصلا لا يصلح منهم اى شخص لحكم مصر 

مصر كبيرة قووووووووووووووووووووى

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ولا واحد في الموجودين ولا المستبعدين يصلح لرئاسة مصر
> 
> وقررت مقاطعة الإنتخابات .. رأي خاص


على الأقل يا فراشة إذهبى للإنتخاب وأبطلى صوتك إذا لم تقتنعى بأى من المرشحين..فعدم الذهاب للتصويت يعطى فرص أكبر لتزوير النتائج
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*أبو إسماعيل: سأنشر مستندات تثبت كذب لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية*

*آخر تحديث يوم الإثنين 16 أبريل 2012 - 8:27 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*أعلن حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المستبعد من رئاسة الجمهورية، أنه: "حصل على صورة من الأوراق الخاصة باستبعاده من لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، غير موجود بها أية كلمة تشير إلى أنها صادرة من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية".*وأضاف أبو إسماعيل، خلال تصريحات أدلى بها من أمام لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، مساء اليوم الاثنين: "حصلت على صورة من بعض الأوراق، وإن شاء الله تنشر خلال ساعة أو ساعتين، لو كان عندي منفذ ألجأ للقضاء، كان القضاء فضح هذه المسائل المكتوبة؛ لأنه لا يوجد مستند على الإطلاق، وأنا هنشر صورة من هذه الورقة، عشان يبقى خلق الله حكام عشان يشوفوا هل هذه الورقة مختومة أو موقعة أو صادرة عن أي جهة أم لا؟".ووصف أبو إسماعيل ما يحدث بـ(الفرية والكذبة) موضحًا أن: "الصور مطموسة ولا أصل لذلك، وأن القرار الخاص بلجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية جائز يصدر ليلا أو متأخر للفصل في التظلم الذي قدمه".

----------


## اليمامة

حالتى !!!

----------


## اليمامة

*العليا للانتخابات تعلن استبعاد العشرة نهائيا*

أ ش أ:منذ 3 ساعة 52 دقيقة
أيدت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس اللجنة ورئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا مساء اليوم، قرارها السابق باستبعاد 10 من متقدمي الترشح، من خوض انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية المقرر إجراؤها في 23 و 24 مايو المقبل.. حيث رفضت اللجنة كافة التظلمات التي قدمها المستبعدون العشرة.والمستبعدون العشرة هم كل من : عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، وخيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين سابقا، والمحامي حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، والدكتور أيمن نور رئيس حزب غد الثورة، والمحامي مرتضى منصور،وإبراهيم أحمد الغريب مدرس لغة إنجليزية، وأحمد محمد عوض خبير آثار، وممدوح قطب الضابط السابق بالمخابرات العامة، وحسام خيرت، وأشرف بارومه.
وجاء قرار اللجنة بعد اجتماع مطول عقدته منذ صباح اليوم بكامل تشكيلها الذي يضم 5 من كبار المستشارين، وصدرت كافة القرارات برفض التظلمات بإجماع آراء أعضاء اللجنة.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - العليا للانتخابات تعلن استبعاد العشرة نهائيا

----------


## اليمامة

*أبوإسماعيل يغادر مقر اللجنة الرئاسية*

كتب – محسن سليم ومحمود فايد:منذ 2 ساعة 21 دقيقة
غادر الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المستبعد مؤخرا من انتخابات الرئاسة، من أمام مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بمصر الجديدة، بعد أن أعلن اعتصامه أمامها عقب إعلان استبعاده بشكل رسمى من خوض الانتخابات المقرر إجراؤها فى أواخر مايو المقبل.
وقال أحد أنصار حازم أبو إسماعيل إنه غادر المقر لحضور اجتماع طارئ لمجلس شورى العلماء لإطلاعه على ماحدث داخل مقر اللجنة، بالإضافة إلى عرض الأوراق الرسمية عليه والذى تم استبعاده على أساسها.
وفى السياق ذاته ، كانت قد ترددت أنباء عن إصابته بأزمة قلبية عقب استبعاده رسميا، إلا أن الخبر غير حقيقي وغادر اللجنة بصحة جيدة.
جاء ذلك فى إطار استمرار اعتصام أنصار الشيخ حازم لليوم الثانى على التوالى اعتراضا على قرار استبعاده وسط هتافات "ياعلماء الدين ادونا إشارة .. وإحنا هنجيب بجاتو فى شيكارة"، "يسقط حكم العسكر"، " الكذابين أهم".




اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - أبوإسماعيل يغادر مقر اللجنة الرئاسية

----------


## اليمامة

*الإخوان:مرسى مرشحنا للرئاسة بشكل نهائى*

كتب- سعيد حجازى:منذ 3 ساعة 10 دقيقة
أعلن مختار العشرى رئيس اللجنة القانونية لحزب الحرية والعدالة، أن مرشح الإخوان المسلمين وحزبهم السياسى هو د.محمد مرسى رئيس الحزب.
وأكد العشرى – فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الوفد" - أن هدف الإخوان السملين هو تطبيق مشروع النهضة وهو مشروع لا يمثله المهندس خيرت الشاطر فحسب بل يمثله جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وأن المشروع سيتم بشكل نهائى لتحقيق الريادة لمصر فى كل المجالات، مؤكدا أن ما تغير هو الرمز فقط بخروج الشاطر ووجود المرسى، مضيفا "كلنا فى الله إخوة".
وتابع قوله "خروج الشاطر هو نتيجة طبيعية للمادة 28 فاللجنة لم ترد أن تناقض نفسها فهى التى حكمت فى الأول وهى التى حكمت فى النهاية"، مؤكدا أن هناك معلومات تم تسريبها تؤكد قبول الطعن عن خيرت الشاطر وأيمن نور لكن يبدو أن هناك تدخلا لإرضاء الجميع بخروج الشاطر وأبو إسماعيل وعمر سليمان.


اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - الإخوان:مرسى مرشحنا للرئاسة بشكل نهائى

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

جماعه تشل في قرراتها 
انا فرحان باستبعاد الشاطر رغم عارف انه مظلوم 
بس البلد لاتتحمل يعني ان كل مؤسساتها تبقي اخوان 
شعب وشوري ودستوريه ونقابات واتحاد عمال وطلاب جامعه

خلاص يعني 
ماصدقو

لم يعد الدعم واجبا الا لابو الفتوح 
ومن يري غيره الان اقوله .. بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## اليمامة

> جماعه تشل في قرراتها 
> انا فرحان باستبعاد الشاطر رغم عارف انه مظلوم 
> بس البلد لاتتحمل يعني ان كل مؤسساتها تبقي اخوان 
> شعب وشوري ودستوريه ونقابات واتحاد عمال وطلاب جامعه
> 
> خلاص يعني 
> ماصدقو
> 
> لم يعد الدعم واجبا الا لابو الفتوح 
> ومن يري غيره الان اقوله .. بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


مش هما اللى عايزين يا محمد ؟
مش دا بمزاج الناس واختيارهم وثقتهم؟
نعمل ايه بقى ؟
انا ماعنديش مانع انهم يكونوا كدا بس مش بالتزوير ولا بالإقصاء ولا بالقمع ..
وطالما انهم هايطبقوا مبادىء الكرامة والمساواة والعيشة الكريمة
وبعدين ماحدش منع التيارات التانية تتداخل
بس للأسف الإخوان قوة فرضت وضعها على المجتمع المصرى 
والناس العادية بتثق فيهم 
وماحدش ينكر انهم أفضل المتواجدين لتنظيمهم وقرارتهم السريعة ورؤيتهم 

شكرا لك
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

وأنا شخصيا من الأول خالص وأنا واخدة قرارى بعيدا عن مستجدات الأحداث 
مفيش غير عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح اللى بيفكرنى بالبرادعى 
رجل هادىء مستنير معتدل 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*بالمستندات.. العليا للانتخابات تعلن الأسباب الكاملة لاستبعاد أبو إسماعيل**آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 19 أبريل 2012 - 3:00 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة*


*أظهرت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات أمس الأربعاء، المستندات الكاملة التي اعتمدت عليها لاتخاذ قرارها بالإجماع باستبعاد الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل من سباق الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، الذي يبدأ رسميا في 23 مايو القادم.*وأظهرت اللجنة خطاباتها للجهات المعنية، للاستفسار عن حصول أبو إسماعيل أو أحد والديه أو زوجته عن جنسية أجنبية، والموجهة لوزارتي الداخلية والخارجية، ورد مصلحة الجوازات التابعة للداخلية بأن والدة أبو إسماعيل سافرت بجواز "وليس وثيقة سفر" أمريكية.كما عرضت اللجنة رد وزارة الخارجية المستند على خطاب نظيرتها الأمريكية، والذي رد بصورة من طلب الدكتورة نوال عبد العزيز نور للحصول على جواز سفر أمريكي، والذي يطابق نفس الرقم الوارد برد وزارة الداخلية، كما ظهر بطلب الجواز أن السبب هو الحصول على الجنسية الأمريكية.وأعلنت اللجنة أيضا عن صورة من بطاقة تصويت الدكتورة نوال في ولاية لوس أنجلوس الأمريكية، بعد إخفاء الجهات الأمريكية للمرشحين الذين صوتت لهم "وهو ما قال أنصار أبو إسماعيل من قبل أنه إخفاء لبعض المعلومات الهامة".وأظهرت اللجنة أيضا مستندات صادرة من الخارجية الأمريكية بأن والدة أبو إسماعيل كانت مواطنة أمريكية، مضيفة أن سبب اللبس أن الدكتورة نوال لم تقدم طلبا رسميا للداخلية المصرية للتجنس بالجنسية الأمريكية.

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

تابع ...

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

*توقعات بسحب ترشيح مرسى فى حال التوافق على حكومة ائتلافية**الشاطر يعود إلى منصبه فى الجماعة.. ويشكك فى جدية تسليم (العسكرى) للسلطة*

*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 19 أبريل 2012 - 10:53 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة**فى الوقت الذى رفض فيه مكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أمس، قبول استقالة خيرت الشاطر من منصبه كنائب للمرشد التى تقدم بها مع إعلان ترشحه للرئاسة، رد القيادى الإخوانى على قرار استبعاده من الانتخابات الرئاسية، بالتشكيك فى جدية المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة فى تسليم السلطة للمدنيين، وقال أمس «المجلس العسكرى غير جاد فى نقل السلطة بتدخله فى انتخابات الرئاسة، وإعاقة تشكيل اللجنة التأسيسية لوضع الدستور».*وبالرغم من تأكيد الشاطر فى مؤتمر صحفى عقده أمس أن أمر استقالته بيد مجلس شورى الجماعة الذى يحق له الفصل فى الاستقالة خلال 3 شهور من تقديمها، قال الأمين العام للجماعة، محمود حسين إنه طبقًا للائحة الداخلية ونظرا لزوال سبب الإعفاء الذى ذكره الشاطر فى الاستقالة فإن مكتب الإرشاد قرر عدم قبول الاستقالة، بعد قرار اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات الرئاسية باستبعاده.وأكد الشاطر فى مؤتمر صحفى «جماعته تحشد أنصارها للنزول لميدان التحرير غدا الجمعة وفق منهج التغيير السلمى الذى تتبناه الجماعة بإنقاذ مسار التحول الديمقراطى».وحول ما تردد عن إسناد رئاسة حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية للجماعة، إلى الشاطر، بعد استبعاده من الانتخابات، ليحل مكانه فى سباق الرئاسة، رئيس الحزب الحالى، محمد مرسى، قال أسامة سليمان عضو مجلس شورى الجماعة «هذا الأمر غير وارد»، واستدرك قائلا «إلا أنه إذا رغب الشاطر فى العمل بالحزب، سيكون عليه التقدم بطلب إلى مكتب الإرشاد بذلك، ولكن فى الوقت الحالى، الجماعة تحتاجه أكثر».وأكد مصدر مقرب من الشاطر لـ«الشروق» «أن الجماعة مصممة على قرارها بترشيح مرسى للرئاسة، تحسبا لجميع الظروف».وأشار المصدر الذى رفض الكشف عن اسمه، إلى أن مرسى سينظم مؤتمرا صحفيا عالميا، خلال اليومين المقبلين، لتقديم نفسه كمرشح.وكانت مصادر مقربة من مكتب الإرشاد، أكدت لـ»الشروق»، أن الجماعة قد تتراجع عما أعلنته فى بيان رسمى، مؤخرا، بشأن خوض السباق الانتخابى خلف مرسى، فى حال حدوث، تفاهمات مع المجلس العسكرى بشأن تشكيل حكومة ائتلافية، حسب تأكيدات المصادر.

----------


## اليمامة

*اعتصام مفتوح لأنصار أبو إسماعيل بالتحرير وإعلان رئاسته لحزب (الأمة المصرية)*


*أعلن أنصار المرشح المستبعد من انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، دخولهم في اعتصام مفتوح بميدان التحرير، كما أعلنوا قيامهم بتأسيس حزب جديد تحت اسم "الأمة المصرية"، على أن يكون أبو إسماعيل رئيسا له.*وأكد بعض الداعين إلى الاعتصام لـ"بوابة الشروق" أن قرارهم بالاعتصام يأتي تعبيرا عن رفضهم لكيفية إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية من قبل المجلس العسكري الحاكم.فيما اشترطوا لفض اعتصامهم تحقيق ثلاثة مطالب، تتمثل في إلغاء المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستوري المستفتى عليه، وإقرار قانون مباشرة الحقوق السياسية بعد تعديله من قبل مجلس الشعب على مدار جلساته التي انعقدت الأسبوع قبل الماضي، بما يمنع فلول النظام السابق من تصدر المشهد السياسي في مرحلة ما بعد الثورة المصرية والترشح للرئاسة.كما اشترط منظمو الاعتصام تأكيد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة على تسليم السلطة للمدنيين وإجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية في موعدها المقرر يومي 23و24 من مايو المقبل، دون تأجيل.

----------


## اليمامة

*وفاة زوجة الفريق أحمد شفيق في مستشفى مصر للطيران*

*أعلنت اللجنة الإعلامية بحملة المرشح الرئاسي أحمد شفيق، أن زوجته عزة توفيق عبد الفتاح، توفيت اليوم الجمعة، بعد معاناة طويلة مع المرض.*وأضافت اللجنة أن شفيق كان متواجدا مع زوجته في مستشفي مصر للطيران عند وفاتها، وأعلنت أن جنازتها ستشيع ظهر غد السبت من مسجد الثورة بشارع صلاح سالم.

----------


## اليمامة

*سليمان في (بيان التنحي): لن أرد على من تطاول عليّ.. والله الموفق والمستعان*

*أكد اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك، والمرشح المستبعد من رئاسة الجمهورية، أنه لن يرد على من قال إنهم "تطاولوا على شخصه"، زاعما أن ذلك زاد من صلابته وقدرته على التحدي من أجل خدمة الوطن، مضيفا أنه "سيضع خبرته المتراكمة على مدى 56 عاما لخدمة مصر".*وقال سليمان لأنصاره في بيان له عبر وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط إنه وافق على الترشح للرئاسة نتيجة  إصرارهم على ذلك، واصفا نجاحهم في جمع التوكيلات بـالمعجزة"، معتبرا أن خبر ترشحه قوبل بـ"فرحة عارمة" لدى جموع الشعب فى كل مكان.واستنكر سليمان في الوقت ذاته ما سماه بـ"رد فعل هستيري غير عاقل أو متزن" ضده، وقال إن معارضيه استخدموا ألفاظا نابية وتهديدات بالكفاح المسلح، وقال إن بعض النواب هددوه بالقتل تحت قبة مجلس الشعب، وتسرعوا بإصدار قانون لعزله من حقوقه السياسية، وهم يعلمون أنه غير دستوري وغير ديمقراطي بل يخالف ما شرعته الامم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان، بحسب البيان.واعتبر سليمان أن شراسة الهجوم ضده "دليل على مدى تأييد جموع الشعب لى وشعورهم بالاطمئنان على مستقبلهم ومستقبل هذا الوطن العظيم".وقال سليمان: "أعزف عن الرد على من تطاول على شخصى لأنه زاد من صلابتى وقدرتى على التحدى من أجل خدمة هذا الوطن الغالى وشعبه العظيم، وسأعيش ما تبقى لى من عمرى أعتز بتاريخي وما قدمته على مدى 56 عاما وسأضع خبرتي المتراكمة على مدى هذه السنين لخدمة هذا الوطن العظيم.. حفظ الله مصر الكنانة وحمى شعبها من كل الفتن والشرور.. والله الموفق والمستعان".

----------


## اليمامة

*حمدين صباحي: ترشحت رئيسا لا نائبا لأحد وأحترم جميع المتنافسين*





*قال حمدين صباحي المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية أنه ترشح رئيسا لا نائبا لأحد، وأن الحديث عن تحالفات أو تنازلات أو توافق مع المرشحين الآخرين مازال سابقا لأوانه، مؤكدا أنه يحترم جميع المنافسين لأن كلا منهم جدير بالمنصب.*

وأكد صباحي -في مؤتمر شعبي عقده بقرية "أبو ياسين" مركز أبو كبير فى إطار زيارته لمحافظة الشرقية - على ضرورة إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية في موعدها وعدم تأجيلها، رافضا الدعوات التى تطالب بإعداد الدستور أولا قبل الرئاسة، وقال صباحي إنه لابد أن تكون الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، معبرة عن كل التيارات، والإتجاهات، والطوائف، والفئات داخل المجتمع المصرى، معلنا رفضه استئثار أى فصيل مهما كان بوضع الدستور منفردا حتى وإن كان له أغلبية برلمانية.

وأوضح المرشح الرئاسي أن برنامجه يقوم بالأساس على تحقيق أهداف ثورة 25 يناير من خلال التأكيد على حقوق المواطن فى "الغذاء، والسكن، والعلاج والتعليم والعمل والأجر العادل والتأمين الشامل والبيئة النظيفة"، لافتا إلى أنه سيتبنى عددا من المشروعات العملاقة كتنمية سيناء ومنطقة قناة السويس ومنخفض القطارة وغيرها.

----------


## اليمامة

*أكدت أنه ليس هناك أي عضو بها مشارك في اعتصام التحرير**الدعوة السلفية تتبرأ من تصرفات مؤيدي أبو إسماعيل*

*تبرأت جمعية الدعوة السلفية، اليوم الأحد، من بعض التصرفات التي صدرت عن مؤيدي المرشح الرئاسي المستبعد حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، الذين يعتصمون حاليا في ميدان التحرير، مؤكدة أن أيا من أعضائها لا يشارك في هذا الاعتصام.*

وذكر بيان صدر عقب اجتماع لمجلس إدارة جمعية الدعوة السلفية "أن الدعوة تؤكد موقفها بأنها لا تشارك في هذا الاعتصام".

وأضاف البيان، "الجمعية تناشد الإخوة المعتصمين بالتحرير الحرص على حق الطريق ومصالح المواطنين في فتحه، والالتزام بحرمة الدماء والأموال العامة والخاصة والأعراض، وعدم تعريض مصالح المواطنين للتعطيل لا في محالهم ولا في المصالح الحكومية ولا غيرها".

وفيما يتعلق بموقف جمعية الدعوة السلفية من قضية الاتفاق على مرشح إسلامي واحد، أعلنت الدعوة عن تمسكها بموقفها الذي طرحته للتوافق على مرشح إسلامي، وأنها لم تحدد موقفها بعد من أي مرشح، ولن تحدده إلا بعد الإعلان النهائي لقائمة المرشحين للرئاسة بعد 26-4-2012.

ونفى البيان ما تردد بشأن قيام القوى الإسلامية بالتوافق على مرشح إسلامي واحد في انتخابات الرئاسة، وأكد أن ما أعلن على لسان بعض المرشحين الحاليين مِن أنه المرشح الإسلامي الوحيد الذي توافقت عليه القوى الإسلامية، هو أمر غير صحيح.

----------


## voller-9

السلام عليكم 

إن جميع المرشحين أنا بصراحة لا أعرف إلاّ إثنين 

منهما :-

عمو موسى  و محمد االبرادعي  وفي رأئي

إن مشاكلهما مع النظام السابق واضحة لكل

الشعب المصري ولست ممن يمتدحهما.

وشكراً.

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> إن جميع المرشحين أنا بصراحة لا أعرف إلاّ إثنين 
> 
> منهما :-
> 
> عمو موسى  و محمد االبرادعي  وفي رأئي
> 
> إن مشاكلهما مع النظام السابق واضحة لكل
> ...


مافهمتش بالضبط يا فولر انت عايز تقول ايه؟
الحقيقة ان عمرو موسى ماكانش له مشاكل محددة ولكنه كان سلبى وربيب النظام 
أما بالنسبة للبرادعى فمعروف موقفه من البداية ..هو اول من نادى بالتغيير فى مصر وللأسف الشديد انسحب من الترشح للرئاسة وخسرناه ..وكان هو اول واحد هاديله صوتى لأنه له موقف واحد ..ورجل مستنير 
وأعتقد ان كل التهم اللى اتوجهت له بالعمالة موالاة أمريكا وغيرها سقطت دلوقتى تبعا لمستجدات ما يجرى على الساحة السياسية ..
يعنى شتان بين عمرو موسى والبرادعى ..

أنا بشكرك جدا ومرحبا برأيك دائما

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*أبو الفتوح يستهل سلسلة اجتماعات مع القوي الوطنية بلقاء الدعوة السلفية*


جانب من لقاء أبو الفتوح مع أعضاء الدعوة السلفية بالإسكندرية


*عقد مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية، اليوم الاثنين، اجتماعا مغلقا مع المرشح الرئاسي الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح وعدد من مستشاريه بإحدى ضواحي الإسكندرية.*وأعلنت اللجنة الإعلامية لأبو الفتوح، أن تلك الزيارة تعد بداية قيامه بسلسلة من الاجتماعات مع القوى الوطنية المختلفة.وأوضحت الحملة، أن هذه الزيارات تأتي في إطار عقد اجتماعات مع مختلف القوى السياسية للتشاور حول مستجدات الأحوال السياسية الراهنة في مصر.وكانت الدعوة السلفية أصدرت بيانا أمس عن لقاء عقدته يؤكد عدم تسميتها لمرشح ستدعمه خلال الانتخابات الرئاسية، مشددين علي التزامهم تجاه مبادرة القوي الإسلامية التي تضم عدد من القوي والتيارات ومنها (الجمعية الشرعية، وأنصار السنة) لإعلان مرشح تتآلف عليه تلك القوي ويعلن أسمه بمجرد الإعلان النهائي عن أسماء المرشحين الرئاسيين في السادس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.ولم يلتق حتى الآن أعضاء مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية بشكل رسمي مع المرشح الحالي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزبها الحرية والعدالة "محمد مرسي" فيما أبدى عدد من القيادات الوسيطة بالجماعة والحزب تخوفا من دعم القوي السلفية لأبو الفتوح علي حساب مرسي، في مقابل تراجع أسهم دعم المرشح "محمد سليم العوا" وفق مصادر سلفية.وكانت الاجتماعات السابقة لشيوخ وقيادات الدعوة السلفية التي عقدتها مع المرشحين الإسلاميين ضمت (حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، ومحمد سليم العوا، وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، وآخرها مع خيرت الشاطر)، وكان أقصر الاجتماعات السابقة مع أبو الفتوح وأطولها مع الشاطر.

----------


## حمادو

السلام عليكم....

سؤال حاليا بخصوص حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل لانى مابقتش عارف اجيب أخباره منين نظرا لان أنصاره حاليا نشاطهم على النت أصبح ضعيف جدا

ياترى هل له موقف قانوني تجاه القضية المثارة ضده؟

----------


## drmustafa

العمل بـ"قانون العزل" اليوم.. و"بوابة الأهرام" تنشر نصه كاملًا بعد طبعه بالجريدة الرسمية
بوابة الأهرام  


24-4-2012 | 11:50 


صدر مساء أمس الإثنين، ملحق خاص من الجريدة الرسمية، نشر به قانون إفساد الحياة السياسية المعروف إعلاميًا بقانون العزل، وهو ما يتيح العمل به بدءًا من اليوم، مما يلزم اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية بالعمل به قبل يوم واحد من إصدار القائمة النهائية للمرشحين.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> السلام عليكم....
> 
> سؤال حاليا بخصوص حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل لانى مابقتش عارف اجيب أخباره منين نظرا لان أنصاره حاليا نشاطهم على النت أصبح ضعيف جدا
> 
> ياترى هل له موقف قانوني تجاه القضية المثارة ضده؟


هو اخر خبر قريته الصبح بخصوصه انه مقدم طلب طعن فى الماده 28 من الاعلان الدستورى ومنظروه قدام القضاء وبيطالب انه يحول القضيه لمفوضيه الدولة لكن بخصوص بقى قضيته تقريبا توته توته وفرخت الحدوته وقالولو احلف قال مش هحلف  ::  
وطلع كداب فى الاخر وولاد ابو اسماعيل قاعدين فى التحرير  :f: 





> حضر اليوم أحد المحامين عن الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المستبعد من انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، وطلب من هيئة المحكمة التى يترأسها المستشار على فكرى، رئيس محاكم القضاء الإدارى، بإحالة الطعن الذى تقدم به كريم صبحى على المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستورى والتى تحصن قرارات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، لهيئة مفوضى الدولة لإعداد تقرير بالرأى القانونى فيها.
> 
> وقال ناصر عبد الله، محامى هيئة الدفاع، عن الشيخ حازم، أن المرشح المستبعد طالب المحكمة بإحالة الدعوى لهيئة مفوضى الدولة دون الفصل فى الشق المستعجل للقضية حتى لا يكون سببا فى تعطيل النقل السلمى للسلطة وإجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية، بغض النظر عن شخص الرئيس القادم.

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم....
> 
> سؤال حاليا بخصوص حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل لانى مابقتش عارف اجيب أخباره منين نظرا لان أنصاره حاليا نشاطهم على النت أصبح ضعيف جدا
> 
> ياترى هل له موقف قانوني تجاه القضية المثارة ضده؟


أهلا يا حمادو
فعلا الأخبار عنه وخاصة على موقعه بقت ضعيفة جدا وباهته
بس آخر حاجة أعرفها ..وبحثت لك برضو مالقيتش غير كدا
انه مقدم تظلمات ورافع قضايا وبيحضر للدلائل ومنتظر البت
بس باعتقد ان كل دا تضييع وقت وبدأت أميل لعدم مصداقيته
لأنه كان ممكن يطلع الجرين كارد وخلاص ويثبت عكس الإدعاءات 
لأن الموضوع بقى ممل وماسخ ..وهو موقفه النهائى بطىء ومهزوز
بس عموما الناس فى مصر منقسمين أغلبهم بيميل لعدم تصديقه لنفس الأسباب اللى بقولها 
والباقيين بيقولو ان الأوراق اللى قدمتها لجنة الترشح مزورة 
ودى صورة للدلائل بتاعهم 




لكن فى النهاية مقدرش اوصفه انه كاذب او مدلس ..لأن برضومفيش اثباتات قاطعة لغاية دلوقتى بس صمته وهدؤه مستفزين ..

من ضمن الكلام برضو اللى فى صالحه الآتى ..


> البار كود علي طلب جواز السفر و اللي المفروض يطلع رقم الباسبور الامريكي طلع مزور وما بيطلعش اي نتيجة باستخدام جهاز دقيق لقراءة الباركود 
> 
> و ده اللي حتشوفوه في الفيديو ده ، علما بان كان في فيديو اخر بيوضح نفس الشئ بس باستخدام موبايل موجود عليه برنامج لقراءة الباركود 
> 
> ، لكن الجهاز المرة دي ادق و بيعرف يقرا حتي الباركود الباهت زي ما حتشوفوا
> 
> 
> 
> ايضا العلامة المائية الموجودة علي خطاب وزارة الخارجية الامريكية طلعت مش مطابقة للموجودة علي صفحة الخارجية الامريكية ، لان مكتوب عليها كلمة recycle 
> ...





> والاهم ان الورق المطبوع عليه علامة مائية عليها كلمة recycle طلع بيتباع في الاسواق عادي يعني اي حد ممكن يشتريه و يكتب الخطاب 
> 
> 
> كدة يبقي مش باقي غير الختم و حسب ما قال القضاء انه كان مطموس ولذلك لم يعتد القاضي بيه ، يعني غالبا حيطلع متفبرك هو كمان لاننا 
> 
> 
> شفنا صور الاختام بتبقي واضحة والكلام اللي عليها واضح
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## اليمامة

> العمل بـ"قانون العزل" اليوم.. و"بوابة الأهرام" تنشر نصه كاملًا بعد طبعه بالجريدة الرسمية
> بوابة الأهرام  
> 
> 
> 24-4-2012 | 11:50 
> 
> 
> صدر مساء أمس الإثنين، ملحق خاص من الجريدة الرسمية، نشر به قانون إفساد الحياة السياسية المعروف إعلاميًا بقانون العزل، وهو ما يتيح العمل به بدءًا من اليوم، مما يلزم اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية بالعمل به قبل يوم واحد من إصدار القائمة النهائية للمرشحين.


أهلا يا دكتور مصطفى 
شكرا على متابعتك الجميلة 
انا لسه من شوية برضو عرفت الخبر وفرحت الصراحة ان المجلس العسكرى اقره وتفاءلت 
بس رجعت تانى شكيت لما قريت انهم ادرجوه فى قانون مباشرة الحقوق السياسية وزى ما هو مكتوب فى عنوان الوثيقة ..ودا معناه زى ما فهمت انه هايكون اجرائى فقط وليس جزائى او خاص بعقوبة ودا بيتيح لهم الصلاحية برضو ..وفى نفس الوقت اقرار بدستوريته ..مما يتيح برضو الطعن فيه من قبل أى محامى شاطر ..ومش عارفة اللى انا فهمته دا صح واللا غلط 

بس دلوقتى فيه بعض النواب فى مجلس الشعب بيطالبوا انه يصنف تحت بند انه قانون لا دستورى حتى لا يطعن فيه ..

فى النهاية مابقيتش بثق فى اى حاجة بيعملها العسكر لأنى عارفه ان وراها ألف مخرج 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*المظلة للعوا.. وحسام الدين وصباحي وخالد علي يختاران رمزيهما حاليا**الشمس لموسى والحصان لأبو الفتوح والمظلة للعوا.. والسلم لشفيق*

*حصل عمرو موسى، المرشح رقم "5" لرئاسة الجمهورية على رمز الشمس، وحصل منافسه الدكتور على المنعم أبو الفتوح، رقم "6" على رمز الحصان، بعد أن انتهى وكيلاهما من اختيار الرموز الانتخابية الخاصة بهما لخوض انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية.* وحصل الدكتور محمد سليم العوا، المرشح رقم "8" على رمز المظلة، فيما اختار الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح رقم "9"، والمهدد بالاستبعاد رسميا خلال ساعات من سباق الرئاسة، رمز السلم.ويتواجد حاليا في مقر اللجنة العليا مندوبون عن محمود حسام الدين جلال وحمدين صباحي وخالد علي لاختيار الرموز الخاصة بهما، ليكتمل بعد اختيارهما رموز جميع المرشحين، بعد أن حسمت اللجنة العليا رموز مرشحي الأحزاب أمس الاثنين.

----------


## اليمامة

دى صورة أوضح شوية لقانون عزل الفلول

----------


## اليمامة

*مراقبة الحسابات لمنع التمويل الخارجى للحملات الانتخابية وعدم تخطى المصروفات 10 ملايين جنيه**مرشحو الرئاسة يتسلمون خطابات فتح الحسابات البنكية*


*قال المستشار حاتم بجاتو، أمين عام اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، إن اللجنة بدأت فى منح مرشحى الرئاسة الخطابات الخاصة بفتح حساباتهم البنكية فى أحد بنوك الأهلى المصرى ومصر والقاهرة، حيث سيتم من خلال هذه الحسابات تمويل الحملات الانتخابية للمرشحين، وستكون الحسابات تحت رقابة البنك المركزى المصرى واللجنة العليا، لضمان عدم تلقى أموال من الخارج وعدم تخطى المصروفات الحد الأقصى المنصوص عليه قانونا وهو 10 ملايين جنيه قبل الاقتراع الأول و10 ملايين أخرى قبل جولة الإعادة.*

وفى سياق متصل، كشفت مصادر مقربة من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات عن أنه «من المتوقع تقديم بلاغات للنيابة العامة ضد المرشحين الرئاسيين المستبعدين حازم أبو إسماعيل وخيرت الشاطر، بعد الإعلان عن القائمة النهائية للمرشحين فى مؤتمر صحفى بهيئة الاستعلامات الخميس المقبل».

وأضافت المصادر أن البلاغات تعتمد على «الاتهامات غير القائمة على أساس» حسب وصف المصادر، التى وجهها المرشحان إلى اللجنة العليا بسبب استبعادهما، خاصة اتهام أعضائها بتزوير المستندات الخاصة بجنسية والدة أبوإسماعيل، وتلقى أوامر من المجلس العسكرى لاستبعاد مرشحين بأعينهم لأغراض سياسية، وحديث الشاطر عن رصد اتصالات بين أعضاء باللجنة وأعضاء بالمجلس العسكرى.

وأوضحت المصادر أن الأمانة العامة برئاسة المستشار حاتم بجاتو تعكف حاليا على إعداد مذكرات قانونية بإحالة أكثر من ألف مواطن قاموا بتوثيق تأييدات لأكثر من مرشح إلى النيابة العامة، لمعاقبتهم بموجب المادة 42 مكرر من قانون الانتخابات الرئاسية، وأنها سترفق بالمذكرة صور ضوئية من النماذج المخالفة.

كما ستحال خلال ساعات أيضا إلى النيابة العامة مذكرات اتهام بحق 34 موظفا بالشهر العقارى، للتحقيق معهم فى وقائع توثيق 34 نموذج تأييد لناخبين متوفين، وكشف هوية المواطنين الذين مارسوا الغش والتدليس لتوثيق هذه النماذج، لمعاقبتهم بجريمة تزوير محررات رسمية.

----------


## حمادو

اللى مش قادر أستوعبه هو هل تأكيد أو نفى حصول الشخص على جنسيه أخرى بالصعوبة دي؟
بخلاف ليه إستهلاك الوقت فى نفى صحة الأوراق المقدمة من الخارجية طالما فيه إمكانية تقديم الأوراق الصحيحة أصلا؟

أسئلة كتيرة أظن أنها شرعية

----------


## اليمامة

> اللى مش قادر أستوعبه هو هل تأكيد أو نفى حصول الشخص على جنسيه أخرى بالصعوبة دي؟
> بخلاف ليه إستهلاك الوقت فى نفى صحة الأوراق المقدمة من الخارجية طالما فيه إمكانية تقديم الأوراق الصحيحة أصلا؟
> 
> أسئلة كتيرة أظن أنها شرعية


طبعا دا بيحصل لأن الأمر كله مريب 
بالإضافة ان هناك نوايا ..ومانقدرش ننكر ان ساعات التفكير بيكون من الزواية اللى الشخص عايز يكون مقتنع او شايف منها 
بالنسبة للسؤال الأولانى ..قالوا - المسئولين فى مصر - ان ممكن اى حد يحصل على جنسية والدولة ماتعرفش طالما هو ماجاش بلغ ..فبالتالى هما هايعرفوا منين ؟ 
الإجابة عند حازم ابو اسماعيل ..لانه لازم يكون معاه اوراق تثبت موقف والدته ..وصمته عن الأوراق دى فيها ادانة كبيرة ..لكن السؤال هل هو كان هيجازف كدا بافتراض تدليسه وخاصة انه كان لازم هاينكشف ؟
بالتالى واضح ان اللعبة مشترك فيها أطراف عدة بما فيهم هو ..والله أعلم

----------


## حمادو

موضوع حصول الشخص على جنسية أخرى بدون إخطار الدولة المصرية شئ وارد إذا كانت الدولة صاحبة الجنسية الثانية تسمح بإزدواج الجنسية ودا فى حالة أمريكا
وبعدين حتى لو طلب الجنسية يتطلب موافقة الخارجية المصرية, أنا لا أظن أن كل الأوراق الخاصة بالمصريين فى الخارج بيتم الإحتفاظ بيها ودا عن خبرة شخصية

أما زي ما قلتى تعامل حازم أبو إسماعيل مع القضية هو تعامل قانونى بحت فى حين أن القضية كلها سياسية...وحتى لما حاول يحول القضية لسياسية رفع تظلم على المادة 28 بعد ما اقرها اصلا عند موافقته الترشح فى ظلها, ودا فى رأيي الشخصى ضعف موقف لأنه لو كان ضد المادة كان أعلن دا فى البداية وأخد موقف زي ما البرادعى أخد موقف تجاه الأمر ككل

أنا مش مرتاح للتمثيلية كلها, بس اللى ضحكنى حقيقة فيما يخص سباق الترشح فيديو المرسى فى استاد المنصورة والمطرب بيغني وبيقول يالا كله معايا كله معايا هههههههههههههههههه
وسؤال طرحته على الفيس بوك اتمنى حد يجاوبنى عليه....لو المرسى كسب الرئاسة, ياترى مين اللى هايحكم مصر؟ الشاطر أم مرشد الجماعة؟

----------


## اليمامة

> موضوع حصول الشخص على جنسية أخرى بدون إخطار الدولة المصرية شئ وارد إذا كانت الدولة صاحبة الجنسية الثانية تسمح بإزدواج الجنسية ودا فى حالة أمريكا
> وبعدين حتى لو طلب الجنسية يتطلب موافقة الخارجية المصرية, أنا لا أظن أن كل الأوراق الخاصة بالمصريين فى الخارج بيتم الإحتفاظ بيها ودا عن خبرة شخصية
> 
> أما زي ما قلتى تعامل حازم أبو إسماعيل مع القضية هو تعامل قانونى بحت فى حين أن القضية كلها سياسية...وحتى لما حاول يحول القضية لسياسية رفع تظلم على المادة 28 بعد ما اقرها اصلا عند موافقته الترشح فى ظلها, ودا فى رأيي الشخصى ضعف موقف لأنه لو كان ضد المادة كان أعلن دا فى البداية وأخد موقف زي ما البرادعى أخد موقف تجاه الأمر ككل
> 
> أنا مش مرتاح للتمثيلية كلها, بس اللى ضحكنى حقيقة فيما يخص سباق الترشح فيديو المرسى فى استاد المنصورة والمطرب بيغني وبيقول يالا كله معايا كله معايا هههههههههههههههههه
> وسؤال طرحته على الفيس بوك اتمنى حد يجاوبنى عليه....لو المرسى كسب الرئاسة, ياترى مين اللى هايحكم مصر؟ الشاطر أم مرشد الجماعة؟


أى حد فيهم بقى يا حمادو ..مش هاتفرق ..ان شالله كل واحد فيهم من أول المرشد للعامل يحكم يوم 

ماعنديش اعتراض على الإخوان نفسهم ولكن عندى اعتراض على ادارة الطريقة وكأنها شِروة لازم يشتروها

 ..احساس معطل ويفقد الثقة فى الجدية والنزاهة ..

لكن كانوا مضطرين تقريبا علشان يمنعوا تقدم العسكر وخلاص ولو بأى تمن .. دا السبب فى تغيير الموقف زى ما 

قالوا ..وهو شىء شبه مقنع 

بس أنا مش قادرة اشوف فى مرسى رئيس للجمهورية خالص !

----------


## ابن البلد

> موضوع حصول الشخص على جنسية أخرى بدون إخطار الدولة المصرية شئ وارد إذا كانت الدولة صاحبة الجنسية الثانية تسمح بإزدواج الجنسية ودا فى حالة أمريكا
> وبعدين حتى لو طلب الجنسية يتطلب موافقة الخارجية المصرية, أنا لا أظن أن كل الأوراق الخاصة بالمصريين فى الخارج بيتم الإحتفاظ بيها ودا عن خبرة شخصية
> 
> أما زي ما قلتى تعامل حازم أبو إسماعيل مع القضية هو تعامل قانونى بحت فى حين أن القضية كلها سياسية...وحتى لما حاول يحول القضية لسياسية رفع تظلم على المادة 28 بعد ما اقرها اصلا عند موافقته الترشح فى ظلها, ودا فى رأيي الشخصى ضعف موقف لأنه لو كان ضد المادة كان أعلن دا فى البداية وأخد موقف زي ما البرادعى أخد موقف تجاه الأمر ككل
> 
> أنا مش مرتاح للتمثيلية كلها, بس اللى ضحكنى حقيقة فيما يخص سباق الترشح فيديو المرسى فى استاد المنصورة والمطرب بيغني وبيقول يالا كله معايا كله معايا هههههههههههههههههه
> وسؤال طرحته على الفيس بوك اتمنى حد يجاوبنى عليه....لو المرسى كسب الرئاسة, ياترى مين اللى هايحكم مصر؟ الشاطر أم مرشد الجماعة؟


مش مهم مين هيحكم مصر من المنتخبين لان اللي هيحكم مصر هو الطرف التالت 

أنا عمي في ألمانيا بقاله يمكن أكتر من 35 سنة ومعملش إسقاط للجنسية المصرية ولا بلغ اي شخص في مصربالجنسية التانيه 

وأحنا في مصر زي ما قلت يا حمادو
لا حد بيحتفظ بسجلات ولا عندهم المعلومات 
ولو سافرت ومرجعتش محدش بيدور عليك ولا يقولك ليه مرجعتش 
تاخد جنسيه تاخد باسبور
ولا حد بيسأل

التمثيلية كبيرة وطولت ومبقيت ممله

الحقيقة عايزين ننتهي بقه ويجي رئيس جمهورية والناس تهدء ولو أن ده مستبعد 
أو على الأقل تبدأ الدنيا تتحرك من جديد

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:  :f:

----------


## drmustafa

على مسؤولية اليوم السابع
*لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية تستبعد أحمد شفيق من قوائم المرشحين*                          الثلاثاء، 24 أبريل  2012 - 18:49






                            الفريق أحمد شفيق


(أ.ش. أ) 







قررت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية فى اجتماعها مساء اليوم، الثلاثاء،
 برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس اللجنة رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، 
استبعاد رئيس الوزراء الأسبق الدكتور أحمد شفيق من قوائم المرشحين لخوض 
انتخابات الرئاسة المقرر إجراؤها فى 23 و 24 مايو المقبل.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> على مسؤولية اليوم السابع
> *لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية تستبعد أحمد شفيق من قوائم المرشحين*
> 
> 
>                           الثلاثاء، 24 أبريل  2012 - 18:49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أكدت الجزيرة مباشر مصر الخبر منذ دقائق
وداعا للبلوفر
وباى باى يا Over

----------


## اليمامة

الحمد لله
الأمانى تتفتح  :: 

يارب كملها بالخير 

 ::

----------


## drmustafa

*لا حظوا الرقابة المحلية والأجنبية 
اللهم اجعله خير


ملحوظة القرارين 11 ، 12 في المرفقات*

----------


## اليمامة

طيب دا شىء جميل ومطمئن يا دكتور مصطفى 
كدا نقدر نتفاءل بالقادم ان شاء الله 


شكرا لك جزيلا

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*بصحبة فقيه دستورى.. شفيق يصل العليا للرئاسة للمرافعة ضد استبعاده من الرئاسة*


*وصل الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح المستبعد من السباق الرئاسى، منذ قليل، لمقر اللجنة العليا لإنتخابات الرئاسة، للمرافعة ضد استبعاده من السباق الإنتخابى، وذبك بصحبة الفقيه الدستورى شوقى السيد، والمحامى يحيى قدرى، وعدد من اعضاء حملته، وذلك لتقديم التظلم على قرار استبعاده من الانتخابات الرئاسية.*

وكانت اللجنة العليا لإنتخابات الرئاسة، قد استبعدت أمس الثلاثاء، الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح للرئاسة من قلب الانتخابات، مستندة لشغله لمنصب رئيس الوزراء فى نهاية حكم الرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك، وهو ما يتضمنه نص المادة الخاصة بالعزل السياسى، والذى تم تطبيقه عليه.

----------


## اليمامة

*لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية توافق على تظلم أحمد شفيق ويعود لسباق الرئاسة*


*قررت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس المحكمة، الموافقة للدكتور أحمد شفيق رئيس الوزراء الأسبق على خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية المقرر، إجراؤها في 23 و 24 مايو المقبل وذلك بعد قبول تظلمه.*وقررت اللجنة إحالة القانون رقم 17 لسنة 2012 الخاص بالتعديلات على قانون تنظيم مباشرة الحقوق السياسية (والمتعلق بالعزل السياسي)، إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا، للنظر في مدى دستوريته والاستمرار في إجراءات الانتخابات الرئاسية في مواعيدها المقررة.

----------


## اليمامة

هى دى بقى اللعبة اللطيفة اللى العسكر بيلعبوها بتمرير القوانين واستثنائتها وثغراتها .. كنت شبه متأكدة ان هايبقى فيه ثغرة متعمدين يسيبوها ..على اى اساس مش عارفة ..حد فاهم حاجة ؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هى دى بقى اللعبة اللطيفة اللى العسكر بيلعبوها بتمرير القوانين واستثنائتها وثغراتها .. كنت شبه متأكدة ان هايبقى فيه ثغرة متعمدين يسيبوها ..على اى اساس مش عارفة ..حد فاهم حاجة ؟


لأ ولسه
فيه كمان نطق بالحكم فى قضية حل البرلمان يوم 6 مايو
تفتكرى ليه المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة عندما كلف الجنزورى بتشكيل الوزارة إستثنى من صلاحياته الجيش والقضاء؟
يا ما فى الجراب يا حاوى
 :15 3 39:

----------


## اليمامة

يا أحمد ..صباح الخير الأول 
من أول خدعة التعديل الدستورى اللى ضحكوا علينا بيها دى ..كان الهدف هو ابقاء العسكر فى منطقة خارج التقاضى أو المحاسبة ..يعنى استقلالية تامة 
وهما مهما عملوا ..مش هيسمحوا ابدا بالمساس بيهم وبصلاحيتهم ونفوذهم 
دا هدفهم اللى مش ممكن هايتخلوا عنه
المصالح يا اخوانى

----------


## اليمامة

*سلطان: لسنا في خصومة مع أحد.. ولا نخشى إلا الله**العليا للانتخابات تتوعد المخالفين المشككين في نزاهتها ببلاغات للنائب العام**أكد المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، أن اللجنة ليست على خلاف أو خصومة مع أي من المرشحين المستبعدين من السباق الرئاسي.*

 وقال سلطان، إن اللجنة "لا تخشى أحدا إلا الله"، مشيرا إلى أن اللجنة تعرضت لعدة أساليب من التشكيك في نزاهتها هدفها إثارة البلبلة، مشددا على أنها ستتخذ الإجراءات القانونية حيال كل هذه الأساليب وحيال المرشحين المستبعدين الذين أساءوا إلى اللجنة، وسوف تتقدم ببلاغات رسمية إلى النائب العام.وشددت اللجنة على حرصها على إجراء الانتخابات في مواعيدها دون تأجيل.

----------


## اليمامة

*العليا للانتخابات تعلن القائمة النهائية لمرشحي الرئاسة وتضم 13 بينهم شفيق**أعلنت اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة رسميا القائمة النهائية للمتنافسين على رئاسة مصر، في السباق الرئاسي الذي ينطلق 23 مايو القادم، لتضم 13 مرشحا بعد عودة الفريق أحمد شفيق.* وكانت اللجنة قد أعادت شفيق، آخر رئيس وزراء في عهد الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك، إلى السباق الرئاسي مجددا، وقبلت تظلمه من قرار الاستبعاد الذي استند لقانون العزل السياسي الذي أقره البرلمان وصدق عليه المجلس العسكري أمس الأول. وتضم القائمة 13 مرشحا، ينقسمون إلى 6 حزبيين و7 مستقلين، وهم بالترتيب: رقم (1)- أبو العز الحريــري ...  حزب التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكي (رمز الهرم). رقم (2)- محمد فوزي عيسى ..  حزب الجيل الديمقراطي (رمز كاميرا الفيديو). رقم (3)- حســام خيــــــر الله ..  حزب السلام الديمقراطي (رمز السيارة). رقم (4)- عــمــرو مــوســى ..   مستقل (رمز الشمس). رقم (5)- عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح .. مستقل (رمز الحصان). رقم (6)- هشام البسطويسي ..    حزب التجمع (رمز ساعة اليد). رقم (7)- محمود حسام جلال ..  مستقل (رمز النجمة). رقم (8)- محمد سليم العوا ..     مستقل (رمز المظلة). رقم (9)- أحمد شفيق ..          مستقل (رمز السلم). رقم (10)- حمدين صباحي ..    مستقل (رمز النسر). رقم (11)- عبد الله الأشعل ..    حزب الأصالة (رمز البلطة). رقم (12)- خالد علي ..         مستقل (رمز الشجرة). رقم (13) محمد مرسي..    الحرية والعدالة (رمز الميزان)

----------


## اليمامة

*أنصار أبو إسماعيل يطالبون بإلغاء المادة 28 ويهتفون ضد العسكر أمام ماسبيرونظم المئات من أنصار الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل- المرشح الرئاسي المستبعد، مساء أمس الخميس، مسيرة حاشدة من ميدان التحرير إلى مبنى اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون "ماسبيرو"، للمطالبة بتغيير اللجنة العليا للرئاسة، وإلغاء المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستوري، وتطهير أجهزة الإعلام.*وردد أنصار أبو إسماعيل هتافات من خلال مكبرات الصوت التي حملوها على إحدى السيارات، منها "قول متخافش.. العسكر لازم يمشي"، و"ثورة ثورة حتى النصر.. ثورة في كل شوارع مصر"، و"يسقط.. يسقط حكم العسكر"، و"البلد دي بلدنا".كما رفع المتظاهرون خلال المسيرة العلم المصري، وأعلام سوداء كتب عليها "لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله"، وأعلام خاصة بحملة أبو إسماعيل.

----------


## اليمامة

*أبو الفتوح: لست مشغولاً بمرتزقة ركبوا الثورة ويستغلون الإعلام لتشويهي*

*شن المرشح الرئاسي الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، هجومًا لاذعًا على "أصحاب المصالح والمرتزقة الذين ركبوا الثورة واستغلوا عددًا من وسائل الإعلام المأجورة في التجريح والتشويه وإطلاق الشائعات المغرضة" ضده.*


وقال أبو الفتوح، خلال مؤتمر جماهيري بمدينة أشمون محافظة المنوفية مساء أمس الخميس، إن هؤلاء "ليس لهم قدر عندي ولست مشغولاً بهم"، نافيًا ما ردده هؤلاء حول حصوله على الجنسية القطرية.


وأضاف، أن مصر بحاجة إلى رئيس يحقق أهداف ثورة 25 يناير المجيدة ويعمل على انتشار الديمقراطية والشفافية والعدالة الاجتماعية، ويجمع المصريين تحت هدف واحد، مثلما فعلت الثورة والتي فشلت أمامها كل محاولات التفريق وساد ميدان التحرير كلمة واحدة وهدف واحد.


وتابع، إن المصريين يمتلكون قدرات كبيرة وإمكانيات عظيمة تمكنهم من تحقيق القوة لمصر، ونصرة كافة الشعوب العربية بشرط توفير المناخ الجيد. ودعا أبو الفتوح كافة القوى السياسية إلى نبذ الخلافات والوقوف صفًا واحدًا تحت هدف واحد وراء من يختاره المواطن المصري في السباق الرئاسي.


وتعهد أبو الفتوح بالالتزام بجعل الجيش المصري أقوى جيش في المنطقة مع ضمان بقائه جيشًا مهنيًا محترفًا محافظًا على الحدود من التهديدات الخارجية، بعيدًا عن التجاذبات السياسية والحزبية، فضلاً عن فرض هيبة الدولة والقانون والنظام وتحقيق الأمن الداخلي للمواطنين خلال مائة يوم.


وقال إن برنامجه الانتخابي يشمل الالتزام بالشريعة الإسلامية، فيما يقترح من قوانين للحفاظ على مقاصد الوطن والوسطية وإلغاء المحاكمات العسكرية وإعادة محاكمة كل مدني تمت محاكمته أمام أيه محكمة عسكرية.


وأشار إلى أنه سيختار في حال فوزه نائبًا لرئيس الجمهورية من الشباب دون 45 عامًا، والالتزام بأن يكون 50% على الأقل من شاغلي المناصب العليا التنفيذية في الدولة من الشباب.


ولفت إلى أنه سيقوم بصرف بدل بطالة بداية من العام الثاني لفترة الرئاسة وفق معايير عادلة وشفافة، وإقامة صندوق مخاطر للفلاحين والإسقاط التدريجي لديون الفلاحين المتعثرين لدى بنك التنمية والائتمان الزراعي، ومحو أمية من هم دون الأربعين عامًا بنهاية الفترة الرئاسية.

----------


## اليمامة

13مرشحا للرئاسة يبدأون الحملة الانتخابية الإثنين .. تضارب مواقف الإخوان حول عودة شفيق 



أعلن المستشار فاروق سلطان‏,‏ رئيس لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية أن القائمة النهائية للمرشحين لانتخابات الرئاسة تضم 13 مرشحا, وأن الحملة الانتخابية ستبدأ الاثنين المقبل.

وقال ـ في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده أمس بهيئة الاستعلامات ـ إن القائمة النهائية لمرشحي الرئاسة تضم: أبوالعز الحريري ورمزه الانتخابي الهرم, والدكتور محمد فوزي كاميرا الفيديو, وحسام خيرالله السيارة, وعمرو موسي الشمس, وعبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح الحصان, وهشام البسطويسي ساعة اليد, ومحمود حسام الدين النجمة, والدكتور سليم العوا المظلة, والدكتور أحمد شفيق السلم, وحمدين صباحي النسر, والدكتور عبدالله الأشعل البلطة, وخالد علي الشجرة, والدكتور محمد مرسي الميزان. وأضاف سلطان: إن لجنة انتخابات الرئاسة أعدت قائمة نهائية للمرشحين المقرر خوضهم الانتخابات يومى 23 و 24  مايو المقبل, وإنه قبل إعلان القائمة صدر القانون رقم17 لسنة 2012 لتعديل قانون مباشرة الحقوق السياسية, والذي ترتب علي تطبيقه استبعاد أحمد شفيق, وعلي إثر ذلك قررت اللجنة استبعاده وإخطاره بذلك, وأنه بناء علي التظلم الذي تقدم به شفيق وعقب سماع أقواله ودفاعه, ودفعه بعدم دستورية قانون مباشرة الحقوق السياسية, قررت اللجنة وقف تنفيذ قرار استبعاده وإدراجه في القائمة النهائية للمرشحين, مع إحالة القانون إلي المحكمة الدستورية العليا للفصل في دستوريته, مع استمرار إجراء الانتخابات في موعدها دون تأجيل وتحصينا للمنصب دون إلغاء الانتخابات إذا ما قضت المحكمة بعدم دستوريته. وأشار المستشار فاروق سلطان إلي أن اللجنة كانت قد أعلنت في الثامن من مارس الماضي عن فتح باب الترشح لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية في الفترة من العاشر من مارس حتي الثامن من إبريل, وتقدم خلال تلك الفترة23 مرشحا, وفحصت اللجنة أوراقهم فثبت لها أن عشرة من المرشحين فقدوا شرطا أو أكثر, ولذلك قررت اللجنة استبعادهم, ثم تظلموا ورفض التظلم. وأكد سلطان أن لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية ليست علي خلاف أو خصومة مع أحد من المستبعدين, وترفض أساليب التهديد والتشكيك, وأنها آثرت عدم الرد علي الاتهامات, ولكنها ستتخذ الإجراءات القانونية حيال تلك التجاوزات. وقال رئيس لجنة الانتخابات ـ خلال المؤتمر الصحفي ـ إن الادعاء بأن هناك اتصالات بين اللجنة الانتخابية والمجلس العسكري غير صحيح علي الإطلاق, وإن من لديه دليل علي هذا فليتقدم به.
من جانبه, طالب النائب عصام سلطان ممثل الهيئة البرلمانية لحزب الوسط, المحكمة برد أوراق الفريق أحمد شفيق, معتبرا قرار لجنة الانتخابات بقبول تظلم شفيق إهانة للمحكمة الدستورية.
وقد تضارب موقف الإخوان حول إعادة أحمد شفيق إلي سباق الرئاسة, وقال مدحت الحداد, عضو مجلس شوري الجماعة: إن الإخوان تسعي إلي إرساء دولة قائمة علي سيادة القانون, وإنه لا توجد مشكلة لدي الجماعة في ممارسة شفيق حقوقه السياسية.
في حين استنكر عبد المنعم عبد المقصود محامي الجماعة قبول اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية تظلم شفيق وإعادته لسباق الرئاسة برغم انطباق قانون العزل السياسي عليه. واتهم عبد المقصود اللجنة العليا بمخالفة القانون واهدار أحكام القضاء لمصلحة اطراف بعينها.
وقال النائب صبحي صالح وكيل اللجنة التشريعية بمجلس الشعب: إن قرار لجنة الانتخابات باستبعاد ثم قبول طعن شفيق هو من شأن اللجنة القضائية, وإن البرلمان لن يتخذ موقفا ضد اللجنة أو التعليق علي قراراتها. وعلي الصعيد العالمي, اتفقت الصحف الأجنبية علي أن الانتخابات الرئاسية في مصر تواجه حالة من الفوضي والتخبط بعد قانون العزل السياسي .

----------


## اليمامة

أخطر شىء حاليا من وجهة نظرى ان عمرو موسى شعبيته مكتسحة جدا
تقريبا هو المرشح التوافقى لجهات كثيرة
على رأسهم 8 مليون قبطى 
دا غير ان برنامجه الانتخابى بيحظى بقبول 
معظم الشارع المصى بيتبنى عمرو موسى ويصفونه بالرجل الواثق المعتدل القادر على حمايتهم 
طيب ازاى وهو طول عمره ساكت وسلبى ؟
وهو عمره حاليا 76 سنة ؟
وبعد ما ودى العرب فى داهية ؟
هل يقدر يقدم شىء لمصر ؟
وهل هنعيده تانى ؟

----------


## nariman

> أخطر شىء حاليا من وجهة نظرى ان عمرو موسى شعبيته مكتسحة جدا
> تقريبا هو المرشح التوافقى لجهات كثيرة
> على رأسهم 8 مليون قبطى 
> دا غير ان برنامجه الانتخابى بيحظى بقبول 
> معظم الشارع المصى بيتبنى عمرو موسى ويصفونه بالرجل الواثق المعتدل القادر على حمايتهم 
> طيب ازاى وهو طول عمره ساكت وسلبى ؟
> وهو عمره حاليا 76 سنة ؟
> وبعد ما ودى العرب فى داهية ؟
> هل يقدر يقدم شىء لمصر ؟
> وهل هنعيده تانى ؟


عارفة الخناقة اللي الكل بينشغل فيها واحد بيحوش والثاني بيزعق والثالث بيتفرج ..الخ
وفجأة ييجي حرامي وسط الزحمة..يخطف الشنطة ويجري

ربنا يستر

----------


## اليمامة

> عارفة الخناقة اللي الكل بينشغل فيها واحد بيحوش والثاني بيزعق والثالث بيتفرج ..الخ
> وفجأة ييجي حرامي وسط الزحمة..يخطف الشنطة ويجري
> 
> ربنا يستر


عارفة يا ناريمان ..وفعلا تشبيه فى محله
وللأسف دا غالبا بيحصل فى مصر ..دايما الفرحة بتتسرق فى اللحظات الأخيرة 
بس دا مش قدر ..دا ربما سوء تخطيط وزيادة استوثاق أو مزايدة 

اللى جاى فعلا خطير ومصيرى
وربنا يستر 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*حزب النور والدعوة السلفية يعلنان تأييدهما لأبو الفتوح في انتخابات الرئاسة*




*أعلنت الصفحة الرسمية لحزب النور، مساء اليوم السبت، عبر موقع (فيس بوك)،أن الهيئة البرلمانية للحزب والهيئة العليا قد قررت دعم الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية.*وأعلن أحمد خليل خير الله، عضو مجلس الشعب، عن حزب النور السلفي، مساء اليوم السبت، عبر صفحته على موقع (فيس بوك)، أن الدعوة السلفية قررت اختيار الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، كمرشحها في الانتخابات الرئاسية، قائلا: "نسأل الله أن يجعل عاقبة أمرنا رشدا، اختيار الدعوة السلفية، هو الدكتورعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح".وفي السياق نفسه قالت صفحة صوت السلف، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك)، "إن الدعوة السلفية تؤيد الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، بأغلبية 121 صوتاً".

----------


## اليمامة

*وائل غنيم يعلن دعمه لعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح (رئيسا لكل المصريين)*

*أعلن الناشط وائل غنيم دعمه للدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، في انتخابات الرئاسة المقررة في 23 مايو القادم.* وقال غنيم في تدوينة له على تويتر: "أدعم الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيساً للجمهورية لأسباب كثيرة، أهمها أنه سيكون رئيسا لكل المصريين يجمعنا ولا يفرقنا".وأضاف: "انتخابات الرئاسة هي واحدة من الفرص المناسبة للم الشمل المصري وتوحيد جهود كافة المخلصين تجاه تحقيق حلم نهضة الوطن إذا أحسنا اختيار الرئيس".وأعتبر أن أبو الفتوح استطاع منذ بدء السباق الرئاسي أن يعزز من قيمة تجاوز الخلافات والبحث عن التوافق ولم الشمل والتجرد لصالح الوطن، والابتعاد عن معارك الاستقطاب الفكري البعيدة كل البعد عن آمال وآلام الشارع المصري، ولذا لم يكن من المستغرب، بحسب غنيم، أن يلتف حوله الكثير من المصريين من مختلف التيارات الفكرية والانتماءات الحزبية معلنين دعمهم له رئيسا للجمهورية، في وقت نحن في أشد الحاجة إلى أن نتحد لتحقيق آمال وطموحات المصريين

----------


## اليمامة

*رسميا  بدء حملات الدعاية الانتخابية لمرشحي الرئاسة اليوم






بدأت اليوم الاثنين رسميا أعمال الدعاية الانتخابية للمرشحين الذين سيخوضون انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية المقرر إجراؤها في 23 و24 مايو المقبل، وسط تحذيرات من لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية للمرشحين من مغبة تجاوز الحد الأقصى للإنفاق والالتزام بالضوابط التي وضعتها اللجنة بشأن الدعاية الانتخابية لكل مرشح.وتستمر فترة الدعاية الانتخابية حتى ليلة الإثنين 21 مايو المقبل، يعقبها فترة «صمت دعائي» يستمر لمدة 48 ساعة قبيل بدء الاقتراع الأول، على أن تبدأ الدعاية في اليوم التالي لإعلان نتيجة الاقتراع الأول في حالة الإعادة، وحتى يوم الجمعة الموافق 15 يونيو.ويحدد قانون الانتخابات الرئاسية مبلغ 10 ملايين جنيه كحد أقصى لما ينفقه كل مرشح في حملته الانتخابية في الجولة الأولى, على أن يكون الحد الأقصى في جولة الإعادة 2 مليون جنيه.وأكدت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان أن للمرشح ومؤيديه الحق فى عقد الاجتماعات والمؤتمرات والندوات للتعرف على البرنامج الانتخابى وإقناع الناخبين به خلال فترة الدعاية الانتخابية المقررة.وحذرت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية من مغبة التعرض لحرمة الحياة الخاصة لأى من المرشحين وعائلتهم بأى شكل من الأشكال، وتناول ما من شأنه زعزعة ثقة المواطنين في العملية الانتخابية أو عرقلتها أو المساس بالوحدة الوطنية وأعراف المجتمع، وكذلك استخدام الشعارات الدينية.وتحظر الحملة على وسائل الإعلام نشر أي استطلاعات رأي حول الانتخابات الرئاسية، ما لم تتضمن المعلومة كاملة عن الجهة التي قامت بالاستطلاع والجهة التي تولت تمويله والأسئلة التي شملتها مع حرية نشر أو إذاعة هذه الاستطلاعات خلال اليومين السابقين على اليوم المحدد لعملية الاقتراع .وتضمنت المحظورات عدم استخدام المباني والمنشآت ووسائل النقل المملوكة للدولة أو القطاع العام في الدعاية الانتخابية وعدم استخدام المرافق العامة، ودور العبادة والمدارس والجامعات وغيرها من مؤسسات التعليم العامة والخاصة.


*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *رسميا  بدء حملات الدعاية الانتخابية لمرشحي الرئاسة اليوم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بدأت اليوم الاثنين رسميا أعمال الدعاية الانتخابية للمرشحين الذين سيخوضون انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية المقرر إجراؤها في 23 و24 مايو المقبل، وسط تحذيرات من لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية للمرشحين من مغبة تجاوز الحد الأقصى للإنفاق والالتزام بالضوابط التي وضعتها اللجنة بشأن الدعاية الانتخابية لكل مرشح.وتستمر فترة الدعاية الانتخابية حتى ليلة الإثنين 21 مايو المقبل، يعقبها فترة «صمت دعائي» يستمر لمدة 48 ساعة قبيل بدء الاقتراع الأول، على أن تبدأ الدعاية في اليوم التالي لإعلان نتيجة الاقتراع الأول في حالة الإعادة، وحتى يوم الجمعة الموافق 15 يونيو.ويحدد قانون الانتخابات الرئاسية مبلغ 10 ملايين جنيه كحد أقصى لما ينفقه كل مرشح في حملته الانتخابية في الجولة الأولى, على أن يكون الحد الأقصى في جولة الإعادة 2 مليون جنيه.وأكدت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان أن للمرشح ومؤيديه الحق فى عقد الاجتماعات والمؤتمرات والندوات للتعرف على البرنامج الانتخابى وإقناع الناخبين به خلال فترة الدعاية الانتخابية المقررة.وحذرت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية من مغبة التعرض لحرمة الحياة الخاصة لأى من المرشحين وعائلتهم بأى شكل من الأشكال، وتناول ما من شأنه زعزعة ثقة المواطنين في العملية الانتخابية أو عرقلتها أو المساس بالوحدة الوطنية وأعراف المجتمع، وكذلك استخدام الشعارات الدينية.وتحظر الحملة على وسائل الإعلام نشر أي استطلاعات رأي حول الانتخابات الرئاسية، ما لم تتضمن المعلومة كاملة عن الجهة التي قامت بالاستطلاع والجهة التي تولت تمويله والأسئلة التي شملتها مع حرية نشر أو إذاعة هذه الاستطلاعات خلال اليومين السابقين على اليوم المحدد لعملية الاقتراع .وتضمنت المحظورات عدم استخدام المباني والمنشآت ووسائل النقل المملوكة للدولة أو القطاع العام في الدعاية الانتخابية وعدم استخدام المرافق العامة، ودور العبادة والمدارس والجامعات وغيرها من مؤسسات التعليم العامة والخاصة.
> 
> ...


هو ايه الحكمة أنهم يعملوا حد أقصي للحملات الدعائية ؟

وبعدين مبلغ 10 مليون يعني لو عندنا 10 مرشحين هههههههه
يبقي 100 مليون في شهر هيتصرفوا على الورق اللي هيتقطع ويبهدل جدران الشوارع والميادين والبيوت 
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> هو ايه الحكمة أنهم يعملوا حد أقصي للحملات الدعائية ؟
> 
> وبعدين مبلغ 10 مليون يعني لو عندنا 10 مرشحين هههههههه
> يبقي 100 مليون في شهر هيتصرفوا على الورق اللي هيتقطع ويبهدل جدران الشوارع والميادين والبيوت


أنا مش عارفة برضو يا بن البلد ايه الحكمة من كل اللى بيعملوه دا ؟
بس الحكاية غير منظمة اطلاقا 
بعدين وقت الدعايا قصير جدا بالمقارنة بمعظم دول العالم 
يمكن بالنسبة للفلوس عايزين يضمنوا ان مفيش قوى خارجية بتمول الحملات الانتخابية دى 
والله يابن البلد فلوس مرمية على الأرض احنا أولى بيها 
ماحنا عرفنا خلاص ..هانعرف ايه تانى ؟

----------


## اليمامة

*بسطويسي: سأتنازل إذا اتفق التيار المدني على مرشح.. والإسلاميون خطر على مصر*


*أعلن المستشار هشام البسطاويسي، مرشح حزب التجمع في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، استعداده للتنازل عن الترشيح في حالة وجود مرشح واحد يمثل الثورة والتيار المدني، واتهم التيار الإسلامي بأنه يمثل خطرا على الاستقرار في مصر.*وأشار البسطويسي، في حواره مع الإعلامي محمود مسلم على قناة الحياة، إلى إن هناك لقاءات مستمرة بين ممثلين عن الحملات الانتخابية للمرشحين حمدين صباحي وأبو العز الحريري وخالد علي، وهناك اتفاق على البرامج (الهدف والبرامج واحدة وكلها تصب في تحقيق مطالب الثورة)، وبعد ذلك أي شخص يتبنى هذا البرنامج يمكن أن يخوض الانتخابات.

----------


## اليمامة

*مرسي: إذا أصبحت رئيسًا لمصر سأستقيل من رئاسة حزب الحرية والعدالة*


*تعهد الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، بأنه في حالة فوزه بانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، سيستقيل من رئاسة الحزب؛ لكي يكون رئيسًا لكل المصريين، كما سيعمل طبقًا للدستور، مؤكدًا أنه سيتعامل مع كافة الأحزاب والمؤسسات المختلفة، وفقًا للمصلحة العامة.*وقال مرسي -خلال المؤتمر الذي عقده في نقابة المهندسين، بمدينة طنطا، اليوم الثلاثاء: "إن برنامجه الانتخابي يهتم كثيرًا بمشاكل التعليم في كافة المراحل، والمشاكل التي تواجه الفلاحين، فضلا عن الاهتمام بمشاكل القطاع الاقتصادي لتنميته، وتحقيق مكاسب كبيرة تعود على المواطنين"، مشيرًا إلى أن هناك مشكلات كثيرة يتعين حلها.وشدد على أن «مشروع النهضة» ملك الشعب كله، مبديًا ترحيبه بمشاركة كافة الأحزاب والمستقلين في هذا المشروع؛ حتى لا يكون حزب واحد أو فصيل واحد هو المسيطر بمفرده على المشروع، ويتم تحقيق النهضة الشاملة للمجتمع المصري بشكل عام، مؤكدًا على أن "مصر قادرة بشعبها وجيشها على عبور هذه المرحلة الانتقالية"، معربًا عن ثقته في الجيش وقدرته على حماية مصر.

----------


## اليمامة

*أبو إسماعيل: لم أشارك بقرار الهيئة الشرعية بدعم أحد المرشحين للرئاسة*


*قال حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المستبعد من انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية: "ليس صحيحًا على الإطلاق ما فهمه البعض خطأ ولا أدري مصدره، من أنني مشارك في قرار الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، بدعم أحد المرشحين للرئاسة، ولا في أي قرار من قراراتها، أو تحديد توجهاتها من أي وجه".*ونقلت صفحة أبو إسماعيل تصريحاته، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك)، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، أن: "هذا لمجرد تصحيح بعض ما وجدناه شائعًا على شبكة الإنترنت من شائعة".تجدر الإشارة إلى، أن الصفحة الرسمية لأبو إسماعيل، قد أعلنت قبل ذلك على لسانه قائلة: "إنه يرجو من الجميع عدم التسرع في إعلان موقف بشأن أحد المرشحين للرئاسة؛ حيث إنه هناك محاولات لإحكام تصور بشأن توجيه التصويت، وذلك لمن أراد الالتزام بتوحيد التوجه؛ تجنبًا للمخاطر الأشد التي تحذرها البلاد، والله المستعان".

----------


## اليمامة

*الطالب المنضم لفريق أبو الفتوح الرئاسي: أحلم أن تكون مصر رقم واحد في العالم*

*قال أحمد ناجي، الطالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة الإسكندرية، اليوم الثلاثاء، والذي وقع الاختيار عليه ضمن مبادرة «احجز مكانك في الفريق الرئاسي للدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح بأفضل مشروع»: "لقد وجدت في أبو الفتوح اتفاق جميع التيارات المختلفة بتناقضاتها عليه، فعرفت أنه مختلف وغير كل المرشحين".*ويشرح أحمد ناجي خلال حديثه لحملة أبو الفتوح، رحلة خروج مشروعه للنور، قائلاً: "بعد ما انتهيت من اللمسات الأخيرة للمشروع قمت بتسجيله في مكتب الشهر العقاري، بتاريخ 28 مايو 2011، تحت رقم (647000)، ثم توجهتُ يوم 29 مايو 2011 لعرضه على مدير العمليات الهندسية بالقوات البحرية؛ لأنها تُمثّل أقرب جهاز مسؤول يمكنني وصوله وقتئذ، إلاّ أنهم لم يلتفتوا لمشروعي مطلقًا، ثم ذهبت إلى رئاسة الوزراء بالقاهرة، وظللتُ منتظرًا لمدة ساعتين وكأنني أنتظر صدقةً من الدولة، رغم أنني جئتُ لخدمة بلدي وإفادتها".وتابع: "جاءني أحد أفراد السكرتارية بمجلس الوزراء، وأخذ مني المشروع وذهب دون رجعة، فما كان مني إلاّ أن أدشّن صفحة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك)، وبدأتُ بنشر ملخصات للمشروع مبدئيًا، ربما يمكنني أن أصل لأحد المسؤولين أو الراعين الوطنيين للمشروع".ويكمل ناجي: "منذ عدة أيام كلمتني صديقة لي، وأخبرتني عن مبادرة أبو الفتوح لتقديم أفضل مشروع ينهض بمصر، ويكون صاحبه ضمن فريقه الرئاسي، وعليّ أن أقدم مشروعي ولن أخسر شيئًا، وبالفعل أرسلته في البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بالمبادرة، ثم اتصل بي أحد أعضاء الحملة يطلب حضوري إلى القاهرة، ثم قابلتُ الدكتور أشرف الصفتي، مسؤول الاستراتيجيات بالحملة، وناقش معي المشروع وطلب شرحه، ووجد أن حلوله واقعية، ثم تمت دعوتي لحضور المهرجان الطلابي بالإسكندرية، لأُفاجأ أن يتم اختيار مشروعي الأفضل بين المشاريع المقدمة".وعبّر ناجي عن سعادته، بقوله: "لم أصدق نفسي بأن الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح قدّم لمشروعي فرصة حقيقية، ليتم تنفيذه على أرض الواقع من أجل نهضة الوطن، فلم أجد شخصًا تتفق عليه جميع التيارات السياسية، والتوجهات الفكرية المختلفة بتناقضاتها الكبيرة غيره، وبالتالي هو شخص مختلف عن المرشحين الباقين، وأثق أنه سيدعم مشروعي ويحققه في نهاية الأمر، وأحلم منذ زمن أن تكون مصر رقم واحد في العالم، وأكتب كل يوم في حسابي الخاص على (فيس بوك) أن الثورة مستمرة حتى تصبح مصر كذلك".** أحمد ناجي في سطور:*أحمد ناجي إبراهيم الملا، شاب لأسرة بسيطة الحال جدًا، من مواليد عام 1988، تخصّص في قسم مدني بكلية الهندسة، ويقطن منطقة بحري بالإسكندرية، وعانى كثيرًا في حياته ليخرج مشروعه الفائز إلى النور، حتى أنه قام ببيع جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به وهاتفه المحمول، وبعض أشيائه القديمة الأثيرة لديه، حتى يُحصّل منهم مصاريف تنقلاته بين المحافظات؛ لعرض مشروعه الذي يؤسس لنظام إداري جديد لمصر، في إدارة شؤون الدولة، وتجاوز البيروقراطية المعطلة للعمل، وعددٍ من المشاريع القومية في القطاعات المختلفة لإنقاذ اقتصاد البلاد.ومشروع أحمد ناجي، يتكون من جزئين: الأول مشروع النهضة المصرية الكبرى الذي يؤسس لنظام إداري اقتصادي جديد لمصر وللعالم أجمع، وأما الثاني فهو مشروعات النهضة المصرية في إدارات الدولة ومؤسساتها المختلفة، والذي يسعى لتطوير كل القطاعات في مصر، والقضاء على جميع المشاكل، كما يتضمن 26 مشروعًا قوميًا في كل المجالات.

----------


## اليمامة

*لجنة انتخابات الرئاسة: سنبادر بدعوة مفوضيات من 40 دولة حول العالم لمتابعة الانتخابات*


نقلت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط عن مصدر قضائي بلجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية -لم تسمه- القول إن اللجنة ستبادر"بمخاطبة ودعوة المفوضيات الرسمية والمعتمدة التي تضطلع بإجراء الانتخابات في نحو 40 دولة حول العالم للحضور والمشاركة أعمال متابعة الانتخابات الرئاسية".
 وأوضح المصدر أن تلك الجهات المدعوة "تمثل المفوضيات الدائمة والمتخصصة في إجراء كافة الانتخابات في تلك الدول وأن الدعوة تأتي أيضا في إطار تبادلي حيث تقوم تلك المفوضيات دائما بدعوة مصر للمشاركة في متابعة الانتخابات لديها في إطارالتحقق من سلامة ونزاهة الانتخابات فيها".
وأضاف أن تلك الدعوة تأتي "إمعانا في تحقيق أقصى قدر من الشفافية وحتى يتمكن العالم من الوقوف بنفسه على نزاهة الانتخابات المقبلة وإجراءاتها".
وشدد المصدر على أنه "لا رجعة عن قرارات اللجنة بتحويل كافة الوقائع التي تمثل انتهاكا أو مخالفة للقوانين في شأن العملية الانتخابية وإجراءاتها إلى النيابة العامة لاتخاذ شئونها فيها بوصفها جهة التحقيق القضائية المختصة".
وأكدت اللجنة أنها تقف على مسافة واحدة من جميع المرشحين الذين سيخوضون انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية المقرر إجراؤها في 23 و 24 مايو الجاري و"دون أدنى تمييز فيما بينهم".
ولفتت إلى أنها أوشكت على الانتهاء من كافة التدابير والأعمال اللوجستية المتعلقة بالعملية الانتخابية على نحو من شأنه خروج الانتخابات بصورة سلسة ومشرفة تليق بمصر.

----------


## اليمامة

*بديع: مرسي بايعني ولم ينقض عهده مع الله وغيره بايعني مرتين ونقض عهده*

*اعتبر الدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مساء الثلاثاء، "أن الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، المرشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، لم ينقض عهده مع الله لأنه بايعه مرة واحدة والتزم، بينما غيره بايعه مرتين ونقض عهده ولم يف بوعده".*

وقال بديع، خلال مؤتمر انتخابي لمرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الدكتور محمد مرسي، باستاد المحلة، " إن سلطان الحب أغلى من سلاطين الدنيا، وأعز وأكرم من سلطان الدنيا، وسنجمع شتات هذه الأمة بالحب فهو أغلى ما فى الدنيا جميعا". 

وأضاف بديع: "يسألون مرسي: هل ستتلقى أمراً من المرشد عند وصولك للرئاسة، وأقول سأشبه موقفاً مع الفارق بالصحابة، عندما اختارت الأمة أبو بكر الصديق خليفة للنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام، وقد وضع أسامة بن زيد على رأس الجيش طالما يحمل الإمامة والقرآن، واستعان بعمر بن الخطاب في إدارة شئون الحكم، وكما جاءت بيعة أبي بكر من الأمة، وهكذا ستكون بيعة الأمة لمحمد مرسي، بإذن الله". 

وشهد المؤتمر الانتخابي تقبيل مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، لرأس محمد مرسي، ورد مرشح الرئاسة القبلة لرأس بديع، فيما اعلن حزب الحرية والعدالة عن قيام بعض الشباب لا يتجاوز عددهم المائة فرد بإثارة حالة من الشغب، خارج استاد المحلة بعد دخول الدكتور محمد مرسي، مرشح الحرية والعدالة إلى الاستاد. 

وأكد أحد قيادات الإخوان المسلمين، بالغربية، بحسب ما نقلته صفحة حزب الحرية والعدالة، على موقع (فيس بوك) أنه كان لديهم أخبار عن الترتيب، لمحاولات إفشال مؤتمر دعم الدكتور محمد مرسي، يقف وراءها قيادات للحزب الوطني المنحل وأمن الدولة، مشيرا إلى أن تلك المحاولات باءت بالفشل.

----------


## اليمامة

*مناظرة تليفزيونية مع شفيق لعرض برنامجه الانتخابى واعطاء رؤية لمستقبل مصر*


*فى إطار كشف هويتة ورؤية وإتجاه مرشحي الرئاسة بعد الثورة، تسعي وسائل الإعلام بإعتبارها الأداة الأولي للمعرفة معرفة كل مرشح رئاسي عن حقيقة والاستماع الى وجهه نظره تجاه القضايا السياسية والإقتصادية المختلفة، ولذلك فكان هذا أول حوارت مرشحي الرئاسية على قناة cbc فى لقاء مفتوح مع الفريق أحمد شفيق، وكان نص الحوار كالتالي:*

*كم تكلفة حملتك الانتخابية وماهي مصادرك ؟*
- ليس اكثر من 10 مليون ومصادري هي الحساب البنكي .

*إذا جاء الدستور بصلاحيات لا ترضيك ، فماذا ستفعل ؟*
- إذا تحولنا لنظام برلماني سأعتذر عن الترشح، اما لو كان نظام مختلط فيمكن النقاش.

*من مستشاريك ؟*
- أولا خبرتي الشخصية ثم زملاء عايشت خبرتهم ومهارتهم

*هل تعتقد ان على الرئيس إعلان حالته الصحية ؟*
-طبعا وأنا رياضي.

*ماهي عناصر ذمتك المالية ؟*
من وظائفي المتعددة .

*من وجهة نظرك ما أهم انجاز مهني وشخصي حققته في حياتك ؟*
- ادارة ازمة كبيرة في مشكلة الناشطين الفلسطينين في طائرة ايطاليا

*ما أهم منصب توليته ؟*
-قائد سرب في اواخر العشرينيات من عمري

*ماهي أهم ثلاث اولويات اقتصادية لك وسبل تنفيذها وتمويلها ؟*
-مشروعاتي ستعتمد على النجاح السريع وهي اولا مشروع قناة السويس، اولويتي الثانية هي تحويل منطقة
البحيرة لتتحول الى سلة غذاء مصر، اولويتي الثالثة هي تشغيل المصانع المتعثرة وفتح مجالات جديدة
للتصنيع، كل هذا في عام واحد نعيد الثقة في الاقتصاد المصري ، مصادر تمويل مشروعاتي من اعادة ثقة
العالم في الاقتصاد المصري وسيخرج المصريون ايضا الفلوس «من تحت البلاطة ».

*هل ستعتمد على فرض ضرائب لتمويل العجز ؟*
-لا يجب فرض ضرائب على المواطن المطحون ويمكننا اخذ قروض بفوائد مخفضه بثقة العالم.

*هل تعتقد أنه من المفيد عمل منطقة تجارة حرة بيننا وبين أمريكا ؟ وماذا عن الإتفاقيات الإقتصادية ؟*
-غلب على الاتفاقيات الاقتصادية الجانب السياسي وهو جزء مهم ، وعن منطقة التجارة علينا أن ننفتح على
العالم

*ماذا تعد العمال في عيدهم وأصحاب المعاشات ؟*
-  على الدولة ان تعيد صياغة دورها في الاقتصاد وعليها أن تحتفظ بـ20% من المصانع والامكانيات حتى
يمكن حماية العامل بدون ضرر صاحب العمل – وعن اموال التأمينات نحتاج لعمل فترة انتقالية.

*س: ماذا ستفعل للصحة فى برنامجك ؟*
التأمين الصحى لكافة المصريين والتمريض على قائمة التطوير الصحى ، استخدام الأسلوب الثورى فى التعامل مع الأمراض المزمنة بمصر وفى مقدمتهم فيروس سى ، العلاج المجانى أحد أهم حقوق المواطن
وتوفيره بأى شكل تحت أى مسمى ‎، ليس هناك عذر للحكومة لموت مواطن لا يستطيع تحمل تكاليف العلاج. ليس هناك عذر للحكومة لموت مواطن لا يستطيع تحمل تكاليف العلاج

*س: هل سيتم رفع المبلغ المخصص لوزراة الصحة لمواجهة الأمراض المنتشرة ؟*
ستصبح الصحة من اولوياتي وعلينا ايجاد التمويل اللازم لها ، المنظومة الصحية تستورد أجهزة لغسيل الكلوى ولكنها لا تعالج أسبابها ، الصحة ستأتي على رأس الموضوعات التي لو حققت نجاح سيشعر الشعب
بالراحة ولذلك ستكون على راس أولوياتي

*س: ماذا ستقدم للاطباء ؟*
أولا الطبيب لا يذهب للقرية وإذ ا ذهب لا يعمل وذلك لأان الدواء غير متوفر والمستشفى غير كاملة لذلك يجب أن نوفر الوسائل والمرتبات ، الوحدات الصحية في القرى خاوية ولا يوجد خدمات طبية في مصر لأن
المجال الطبي ليس له أمكانيات رغم أن  المرض شيء حساس بالنسبة للمواطن المصري نحجن شعب له عاطفة خاصة بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع

*س: هل ستستعين بمستشار للامن القومي في الرئاسة ؟*
نعم سأعين مستشارا للامن القومي في الرئاسة

*س: ماهو رؤيتك للمشروع النووي المصري ؟*
لا يمكن ان نتنازل عن حقنا في استخدام الطاقة النووية السلمية.

*س: ماهي مصادر التمويل في المجال الصحي ؟*
ستصبح الصحة من اولوياتي وعلينا ايجاد التمويل اللازم لها ، المنظومة الصحية تستورد أجهزة لغسيل الكلوى ولكنها لا تعالج أسبابها ، المشروعات الاستثمارية أحد أهم مصادر التمويل لحل المشكلات الصحية
فى مصر
الوحدات الصحية في القرى خاوية ولا يوجد خدمات طبية في مصر لأن المجال الطبي ليس له أمكانيات رغم أن المرض شيء حساس بالنسبة للمواطن المصري نحجن شعب له عاطفة خاصة بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع

*س: كيف ستحمي الدواء المصري وتحمي المريض غير ذات الفاعلية كما ينبغي ؟*
اصر على أن يصنع الدواء بشكل صحيح وأن يصل إلى المريض بسعر مناسب

*س:مرة أخرى حماية الدواء المصري التي تنتج الدواء بكفاءة في مواجهة الدواء الاجنبي الذي يغزو السوق المصري ؟*
قبل حظر الدواء القادم من الخارج يجب رفع مستوى الدواء المصري ، ومسئلة حظر الدواء الأجنبي ستكون صعبة في حالة الانفتاح على العالم الخارجي ،لأننى انا شخصيا عندما أشك في الدواء أرسل لشراءه من
الخارج

*س: نقل الأعضاء ؟ ما هي سياستك تجاه هذا الملف ؟*
هذا الموضوع بالغ الحساسية وقطعنا فيه مشوار وأنا أرى أن نقل الأعضاء أصبح تجارة ، نقل العضاء من المتوفي بعد وفاته أمر سهل ،لكن النقل من شخص لأخر أنا معاه لكن بشكل مقنن تحت سيطرة الدلوة خاصة
بعد أن أصبح الطفل المصري أصبح رخيص جدا ويتم تسفيره للخارج للحصول على أعضاءه

*س: ما هي الألية لوقف نقل الأعضاء ؟*
القانون هو الألية .

*س: هل يجب أن نكون مثل الهند والبرازيل في انتاج الدواء حتى لو ضد براءة الاختراع ؟*
أنا لا لن أفعل ولازم نقدر ماليا

*س: مش مقبول أن أحل مشاكل الأطباء قبل حل مشاكل المواطن المريض*
لا

*س: لن أسمح للوزراء بالعلاج على نفقة الدولة في الخارج*
حسب طبيعة المرض وأنا في الطيران المصري عملت كشف لجميع السيدات العاملين بالطيران المدني لعمل كشف كنسر ووجد ت حالات كثيرة تستحق السفروالسفر وارد للجميع .

*س: اتعهد أنا وأبناء أسرتي في حالة المرض سأعالج في المستشفيات العامة ؟*
ادعوا الله ألا أصاب بمض يستدعي السفر للخارج يجب أ، تعود المستشفى الحكومية

*س: هل ستعالج على حسابك إذا سافرت للخارج وليس على حساب الدولة ?*
انشاء الله لا أصاب بمرض يستدعي السفر

*تصريح:**«**فى بداية الثورة قلت شباب الثورة ظلموا انفسهم لانهم لم يكونوا تشكيلات منظمة والكل استثمر الثوره  ماعدا هم».*
*س: ماذا ستفعل لكي يحصل شباب الثور ليستعيد حقه*
نجيبلهم حقهم والواقع اثبت صحة ماقلته أين هم الآن واين من استثمروا نجاحهم الآن والشباب لم يأخذ حاجة إلا
القليل والسبب أنهم لم يكن لهم ليدرز واعيين ( قادة ) يوجهوهم للطريق الصحيح .

*س: هل تعتبر حضرتك ممن استفادوا من الثورة وتستثمرها بشكل ايجابي*
أنا لم اتتغير لن أ اسير بنفس الطريقة التي كنت عليها منذ 40 سنة

*س: لوكان النظام السابق مستمر هل كنت سترشح نفسك ؟*
وهل كان هناك ترشيح في النظام السابق

*س: ترى أن الثورة اتاحت لك فرصة ؟*
الثورة اتاحت للدولة كلها فرصة جديدة وليس لشفيق وحده

*س: تصريح أخر «ما يحدث في ميدان التحرير الآن  هو تعبير حاد عن رأي جماعي هذه ليست ثورة ».*
ج : أنا لا يمكن أن أكون أداهن  أحد أنا عندما قلت أنها حركة وليست ثورة  كان في البداية ، لكن لما الأمور استقرت فهي ثورة ونجحت ، وفي تقديري أن جزء كبير من الثورة انتكس مرة أخرى

*س: تصريح «ردا على حوار مع بكري قال شفيق فيه أنا نشأت في منزل صوفي متدين »*
*س: هل كنت تحاول التقرب بهذا التصريح من الإخوان؟*
لم يكن لي علاقة بالاخوان وأثناء وجودي رئيسا لمجلس الوزراء طلبت الافراج عن الشاطر ومالك ولم يكن
للاخوان أي قوة وكانوا لسه تحت الأرض ولم تكن لهم قوة ، أثق فى تصويت عناصر من الاخوان بشكل فردى لصالحى بالانتخابات الرئاسية ‎

*س: هل أنت مع فكرة تطبيق الشريعة لوقالها الأزهر؟*
لا تسألني عن ما بصدري ، لا يمكن التطبيق المطلق للشريعة لا الآن ولا في المستقبل ،الأزهر هو الفيصل فى تطبيق الشريعة وأصحاب الشأن بتطبيقها ينادون بتطبيقها بالتدريج ‎

*خبر : من جريدة المصري اليوم «احتدام الازمة بين البرلمان والحكومة والمجلس العسكري »*
*س: في ظل هذه الأزمة وانت حكم بين السلطة التشريعية والتنفيذية ؟*
القانون يسود أنا أتسائل لماذا الجدال
ما تقديرك للازمة الحالية
ج: شعور زائد بالقوة من جانب الإخوان .. القانون يسري

*س: هل هناك امكانية لحل مجلس الشعب*
ج: وارد جدا .. وحل مجلس الشعب بيتعمل علشان هذه الازمات ، بصرف النظر عن مين في المجلس الاخوان أو غيره ، يجب أن يكون هناك ما يتيح للرئيس حل البرلمان .

*س: الأزمة بين مصر والسعودية كيف كانت ستحل ؟*
الحادث الحالي أن السعودية قبضت على شاب وحدث من شبابانا ما حدث كنت سوف أرسل أعلى مسئول قادر على التفاهم وحل الأحداث مستشار أو وزير خارجية يجب أن يكون بجوار الأحداث  ،اذا كان الشاب في اطار المحاكمة ولم يثبت ادانته وجب الاعتذار من جانبنا لأن الناس لم تصدر حكم ضده بعد، لا ننسى أن السعودية لها في قلوب المصريين منزلة خاصة شئنا أم لم نشأ
لكن هل لو الشاب طلع مظلوم وأسي التصرف معه

*س: كيف ستتصرف مع من يتجاوز حدود الاعتصام أو الاضراب*.؟
تحذير ثم تحذير ثم تنفيذ القانون أنت تنوب عن شعب مش عوزين العاطفة تاخذنا

----------


## اليمامة

*العليا للإنتخابات تقاضى الشاطر وأبو إسماعيل*

آخر تحديث: الخميس 3 مايو 2012 - 8:17 ص | بتوقيت القاهرة




*المستشار حاتم بجاتو

**قررت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية مساء اليوم الاربعاء إحالة كافة المخالفات التي تشكل جرائم في الفترة السابقة من المرشحين والمؤيدين لهم إلي النيابة العامة، وإحالة تجاوزات بعض المرشحين ضد لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية الي النائب العام منها تجاوز «خيرت الشاطر» واتهامه للجنة بتلقي اتصالات من المجلس العسكري لاستبعاده والمرشحين المسلمين، وتجاوز «حازم صلاح ابو إسماعيل» ضد اللجنة واتهام رئيسها وأعضائها بالرشوة والفساد.*

كما قررت اللجنة مد موعد تلقي طلبات منظمات المجتمع المدني المصرية حتي الخامسة من عصر غد الخميس بعد أن كان الموعد قد انتهي أول أمس وذلك استجابة لرغبة عدد من المنظمات الحقوقية وطلب من المجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان، وإيماناً من اللجنة بأهمية إتاحة الفرصة لمنظمات المجتمع المدني لمتابعة الانتخابات الرئاسية.

كما قررت اللجنة الموافقة على ثلاث من المنظمات الدولية لإيفاد ممثليها لمتابعة الانتخابات وهي مركز كارتر، والمعهد الانتخابي للديمقراطية المستدامة في أفريقيا، وشبكة الانتخابات في العالم العربي.

كما قررت اللجنة توجيه دعوة للهيئات المشرفة علي الانتخابات في أكثر من أربعين دولة ولعدد من المنظمات الإقليمية الدولية لإيفاد ممثلين عنها لمتابعة الانتخابات، وأيضا وافقت على توجيه دعوة لمن يرغب من السفارات المعتمدة في مصر، عبر وزارة الخارجية لاختيار ممثلين لها لمتابعة الانتخابات

وكلفت اللجنة الأمانة العامة باللجنة بإعداد مشروع قرار بإجراءات الفرز داخل اللجان الفرعية وإجراءات تسليم النتائج لمندوبي المرشحين، وضوابط متابعة رجال الإعلام وممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني للفرز وإعلان النتائج ، تنفيذاَ للقانون رقم 15 لسنة 2012 بتعديل قانون الانتخابات الرئاسية.

كما استعرضت اللجنة مشروع توزيع الناخبين علي اللجان الفرعية تمهيداً لاتاحته يوم السبت المقبل علي موقع اللجنة الالكتروني.


من أطرف التعليقات 

الأخوة المواطنيين :
تدعوكم اللجنة العليا للانتخابات والمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة..
إلى المشاركة في استفتاء رئيس الجمهورية. 
المقرر عقده يوم الأربعاء 5/23..
وتنص ورقة الاستفتاء على الأتي :-
:
:
:
هل توافق على سيادة الفريق / أحمد شفيق.. رئيساً للجمهورية 
( نعم ) ( لا ).

ونهيب بالسادة المواطنين أن يتحلوا بالإيجابية والنظام.. لكي يرى العالم الصورة الحضارية الرائعة التي تعودناها من هذا الشعب العظيم. 

والله الموفق والمستعان...

----------


## اليمامة

*لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية تحدد ضوابط التغطية الإعلامية لانتخابات الرئاسة*آخر تحديث: الخميس 3 مايو 2012 - 8:15 ص | بتوقيت القاهرة



*المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة
*
*أصدرت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية مساء اليوم قرارا وضعت فيه ضوابط التغطية الإعلامية لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية المقرر إجراؤها يومي 23 و 24 مايو الجاري.. حيث تضمن القرار السماح لجميع وسائل الإعلام المقروءة*

والمسموعة والمرئية والالكترونية بتغطية إجراءات الاقتراع والفرز للانتخابات إعلاميا على ضوء هذه الضوابط..

وتضمن القرار أن تقتصر التغطية الإعلامية على الصحفيين والإعلاميين المصرح لهم من لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، ويشترط لدخول اللجان الانتخابية حمل التصريح الصادر من لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية وتقديمه عند الطلب ، وأن يكون دخول اللجنة الانتخابية وحدود الجمعية الانتخابية بناء على إذن من رئيس اللجنة، وبما لا يؤثر على سير إجراءات الاقتراع والفرز .. مشددة على انه فى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز التدخل في عمل اللجنة بأى شكل من الأشكال أو توجيه الملاحظات أو إبداء الاعتراضات .
وحظرت اللجنة إجراء أية مقابلات أو أحاديث مع موظفى اللجنة الانتخابية أو مندوبى المرشحين أو المتابعين أو الناخبين داخل مقر اللجنة أو فى حدود جمعيتها الانتخابية فيما عدا رئيس اللجنة.. كما منعت اللجنة بصورة نهائية إجراء أي دعاية انتخابية أو إجراء أي استطلاع للرأى خلال يومى الاقتراع واليومين السابقين عليهما.
وذكرت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية أن مدة التواجد داخل أي لجنة أثناء الاقتراع، يجب ألا تزيد عن نصف ساعة، فضلا عن انه لا يجوز التصوير إلا بموافقة رئيس اللجنة، الذي يحق له عند التزاحم تقليص فترة تواجد الإعلاميين داخل اللجنة..

*فيما يلى نص القرار*
*قــــرار*
*لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية رقم ( 16  ) لسنة 2012*
*ب**ضوابط التغطية الإعلامية* *للانتخابات الرئاسية لعام 2012*
*ــــــــــ*
*رئيس لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية،*
*بعد الاطلاع على الإعلان الدستورى الصادر بتاريخ 30 مارس سنة 2012،*
*وعلى القانون رقم 174 لسنة 2005 بتنظيم الانتخابات الرئاسية وتعديلاته،*
*وعلى قرار لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية رقم (1) لسنة 2005 بقواعد مباشرة اللجنة لاختصاصاتها المعدل بالقرار رقم (1) لسنة 2012،*
*وعلى القانون رقم 13 لسنة 1979 بشأن اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون،*
*وعلى القانون رقم 96 لسنة 1996 بشأن تنظيم الصحافة،*
*وعلى موافقة لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية بجلستها المعقودة اليوم الأربعاء الموافق الثانى من مايو سنة 2012 .*
*قـررت*

*( المادة الأولى )*
*يسمح لجميع وسائل الإعلام المقروءة والمسموعة والمرئية والألكترونية بتغطية إجراءات الاقتراع والفرز لانتخابات رئاسة جمهورية مصر العربية إعلاميًا وفقًا للضوابط المنصوص عليها فى هذا القرار .*
*( المادة الثانية )*
*تقتصر التغطية الإعلامية على الصحفيين والإعلاميين المصرح لهم من لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، ويشترط لدخول اللجان الانتخابية حمل التصريح الصادر من لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية وتقديمه عند الطلب .*
*ويكون دخول اللجنة الانتخابية وحدود الجمعية الانتخابية بناءً على إذن من رئيس اللجنة، وبما لا يؤثر على سير إجراءات الاقتراع والفرز .*
*وفى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز التدخل فى عمل اللجنة بأى شكل من الأشكال أو توجيه الملاحظات أو إبداء الاعتراضات .*
*( المادة الثالثة )*
*فيما عدا رئيس اللجنة؛ يحظر إجراء أية مقابلات أو أحاديث مع موظفى اللجنة الانتخابية أو مندوبى المرشحين أو المتابعين أو الناخبين داخل مقر اللجنة أو فى حدود جمعيتها الانتخابية.*
*كما يحظر إجراء أى دعاية انتخابية أو إجراء أى استطلاع للرأى خلال يومى الاقتراع واليومين السابقين عليهما .*
*( المادة الرابعة )*
*يجب ألا تزيد مدة التواجد داخل أى لجنة أثناء الاقتراع عن نصف ساعة، ولا يجوز التصوير إلا بموافقة رئيس اللجنة .*
*ويجوز لرئيس اللجنة عند التزاحم إنقاص فترة تواجد الإعلاميين داخل اللجنة*
*( المادة الخامسة )*
*للصحفيين وسائر الإعلاميين المصرح لهم بالتغطية الإعلامية الحق فى حضور عملية فرز الأصوات فى اللجان الفرعية وإعلان النتائج كاملة،  ولهم أيضاً حضور إعلان النتائج باللجان العامة .*
*ولرئيس اللجنة الفرعية أو العامة، عند التزاحم، إجراء قرعة بين ممثلى وسائل الإعلام لإختيار من له حضور الإجراءات من بينهم، بحيث لا* *يجاوز** عدد الحاضرين منهم  للفرز  وإعلان النتيجة عن خمسة .*
*( المادة السادسة )*
*لا يجوز التصريح بالتغطية الإعلامية إلا للصحفيين المصريين المقيدين بنقابة الصحفيين، والإعلاميين التابعين لاتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون والقنوات الفضائية المصرية المرخص لها، والإعلاميين الدوليين المعتمدين لدى الهيئة العامة للاستعلامات .*
*( المادة السابعة )*
*تقدم** المؤسسات الصحفية المصرية بياناً بأسماء من ترغب فى تغطيتهم للاقتراع والفرز، من الصحفيين العاملين بها، إلى نقابة الصحفيين قبل العاشر من مايو سنة 2012.*
*ويجب أن يرفق بالبيان  صورة من بطاقة الرقم القومى، وصورتان شخصيتان لكل صحفى.*
*وترسل نقابة الصحفيين إلى لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، فى موعد غايته الرابع عشر من مايو، قائمة معتمدة بكافة أسماء الصحفيين ممن رشحتهم مؤسساتهم لتغطية الانتخابات، يرفق بها صور بطاقات الرقم القومى والصور الشخصية للصحفيين .*
*ويجب أن تشتمل القائمة على البيانات الآتية :*
*1-* *اسم الصحفى .*
*2-* *المؤسسة الصحفية التي ينتمي إليها.*
*3-* *رقم بطاقة الرقم القومي.*
*4-* *رقم القيد بنقابة الصحفيين.*
*5-* *خطابات ترشيح المؤسسات الصحفية .*

*( المادة الثامنة )*
*يقدم** اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون إلى لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية بياناً بأسماء من يرغب فى تغطيتهم للاقتراع والفرز من الإعلامين العاملين به، قبل الرابع عاشر من مايو سنة 2012 .*
*ويجب أن  يتضمن البيان:*
*1-* *اسم الإعلامي.*
*2- التوصيف الوظيفي لعمله داخل اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون.*
*3-رقم بطاقة الرقم القومي .*
*ويرفق بالبيان صورة من بطاقة الرقم القومي، وصورة من بطاقة اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون، وصورتان شخصيتان لكل إعلامى .*
*( المادة التاسعة )*
*تقدم** القنوات الفضائية المصرية بياناً بأسماء من ترغب فى تغطيتهم للاقتراع والفرز، من الإعلاميين العاملين بها، إلى الهيئة العامة للاستثمار قبل العاشر من مايو سنة 2012.*
*ويجب أن يرفق بالبيان صورة من بطاقة الرقم القومى، وصورتان شخصيتان لكل إعلامى.*
*وترسل الهيئة العامة للاستثمار إلى لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، فى موعد غايته الرابع عشر من مايو، قائمة معتمدة بكافة أسماء الإعلاميين ممن رشحتهم قنواتهم لتغطية الانتخابات، يرفق بها صور بطاقات الرقم القومى والصور الشخصية للإعلاميين .*
*ويجب أن تشتمل القائمة على البيانات الآتية :*
*1-إسم الإعلامي.*
*2-القناة الفضائية التي يعمل بها.*
*3- رقم بطاقة الرقم القومي.*
*( المادة العاشرة )*
*يتقدم من يرغب في متابعة العملية الانتخابية من ممثلي وسائل الإعلام الدولى المقيمين والزائرين المعتمدين لدى الهيئة العامة للاستعلامات، بطلب إلى المركز الصحفي للمراسلين الأجانب، وذلك قبل العاشر من مايو سنة 2012. .*
*ويجب أن يرفق بالطلب صورة من جواز السفر الخاص بالطالب، وصورة من بطاقة المركز الصحفي، وصورتان شخصيتان .*
*وترسل الهيئة العامة للاستعلامات إلى لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، فى موعد غايته الرابع عشر من مايو، قائمة معتمدة بكافة أسماء ممثلى وسائل الإعلام الدولى الراغبين فى التغطية الإعلامية، يرفق بها صور جوازات السفر والصور الشخصية للمراسلين .*
*ويجب أن تشتمل القائمة على البيانات الآتية :*
*1-اسم ممثل الإعلام الدولى*
*2-اسم المؤسسة التي يعمل بها .*
*3-رقم جواز السفر .*
*4-رقم بطاقة المركز الصحفي،*
*5-تحديد ما إذا كان من المراسلين المقيمين أو الزائرين .*
*( المادة الحادية عشر )*
*ينشر هذا القرار فى الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به اعتبارًا من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره .*
*صدر بالقاهرة فى يوم الأربعاء الحادى عشر من جمادى آخر**سنة 1433 هـ .*
*الموافق الثانى من مايو سنة 2012 م.*
*رئيـس*
*لجـنة الانتخـابـات الرئاسيـة*
*المستـشار/*
*فـــاروق أحمـــــد سلــــطان*

----------


## اليمامة

*لجنة الانتخابات تحيل أبو الفتوح ومرسي وموسى إلى النيابة بتهمة خرق قواعد الدعاية*

آخر تحديث: الخميس 3 مايو 2012 - 8:13 ص | بتوقيت القاهرة



*المرشحون عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح وعمرو موسى ومحمد مرسي 


**كتب :موقع اصوات مصرية*
*قررت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا في ختام اجتماعها مساء اليوم إحالة ثلاثة من المرشحين للرئاسة هم عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح ومحمد مرسي وعمرو موسى إلى النيابة العامة بتهمة خرق الدعاية الانتخابية.*

واتهمت اللجنة - في بيان أصدرته اليوم حصل "أصوات مصرية" على نسخة منه - المرشحين الثلاثة بالدعاية في جامعات الأزهر فرع أسيوط, والمنصورة, وأسيوط في خرق لقواعد الدعاية الانتخابية كما ينظمها القانون.

وقررت اللجنة إحالة كافة المخالفات التي تشكل جرائم في الفترة السابقة من المرشحين والمؤيدين إلى النيابة العامة لاتخاذ ما يلزم بشأنها, كما أحالت أيضا تجاوزات بعض المرشحين ضد لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية نفسها إلى النائب العام.

وقررت اللجنة الموافقة على طلب ثلاث منظمات دولية هي مركز كارتر، والمعهد الانتخابي للديمقراطية المستدامة في أفريقيا، وشبكة الانتخابات في العالم العربي لإيفاد ممثليها لمتابعة الانتخابات.

يذكر أن اللجنة قررت مد موعد تلقي طلبات منظمات المجتمع المدني المصرية لمتابعة الانتخابات حتي الخامسة من عصر الغد, بعد أن كان الموعد قد انتهى أول أمس وذلك استجابة لرغبة عدد من المنظمات الحقوقية وطلب من المجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان.

----------


## اليمامة

*المجلس العسكري في مصر: الاشتباكات لن تؤجل انتخابات الرئاسة*آخر تحديث: الجمعة 4 مايو 2012 - 3:42 م | بتوقيت القاهرة



*اللواء مختار الملا عضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة
*

*قال المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة في مصر الخميس إن انتخابات الرئاسة ستجرى في موعدها هذا الشهر رغم أعمال العنف التي جرت في الأيام الماضية بالشوارع وإنه سيترك الساحة السياسية.*

وحذر المجلس من محاولة "الزحف" التي دعا اليها نشطاء على مقر وزارة الدفاع حيث يعتصم المحتجون بالقرب منه منذ نحو أسبوع.

وقالت مصادر طبية إن 11 شخصا قتلوا في الساعات الاولى من صباح يوم الأربعاء في اشتباكات بين المعتصمين ومسلحين مجهولين قرب مقر وزارة الدفاع.

ويتهم نشطاء الحكومة المعينة من قبل المجلس العسكري بالوقوف وراء بلطجية هاجموا معتصمين أو متظاهرين مرات عديدة منذ اسقاط مبارك.

وتلقي أعمال العنف الأخيرة بظلالها على انتخابات الرئاسة المقرر أن تجرى جولتها الاولى في 23 و24 الشهر الحالي كما تسلط الضوء على هشاشة انتقال مصر إلى الديمقراطية الذي شابته أيضا مشاحنات سياسية.

ويقول الجيش إنه سيسلم السلطة لرئيس جديد في نهاية يونيو حزيران أو قبل ذلك إذا فاز مرشح بالأغلبية المطلقة من الجولة الأولى وهو احتمال مستبعد. وأكد المجلس العسكري في مؤتمر صحفي دافع فيه عن أعماله أنه سيتمسك بهذا الجدول الزمني.

وقال اللواء محمد العصار عضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة "نحن نكرر في كل لقاء أن المجلس ملتزم بتسليم السلطة في اخر يونيو أو قبل 30 يونيو." وكتبت على لافتة معلقة في القاعة عبارة "القوات المسلحة ملتزمة بما وعدت."

ورفض ثلاثة من أعضاء المجلس في المؤتمر الصحفي اتهامات بأن الجيش يريد التمسك بالسلطة ونفوا اتهامات بأن جنودا هاجموا مدنيين واصفين الجيش بأنه "درع الشعب".

وقال العصار إن الجيش "انحاز للشعب" حتى قبل تنحي مبارك في 11 من فبراير شباط العام الماضي.

ويقول محللون إن الجيش يريد ترك إدارة الشؤون اليومية للبلاد حيث خرج من أزمة ليدخل أخرى مما أضر بسمعته لكنهم يضيفون أن من غير المتوقع أن يسلم زمام الامور بالكامل للرئيس الجديد.

وقال أحمد سعيد رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار إنه لا يعتقد أن المؤسسة العسكرية ستقبل أبدا أن يسيطر عليها شخص من خارجها.

وحضر سعيد اجتماعا مع المجلس العسكري يوم الأربعاء بعد ساعات من أعمال العنف قرب وزارة الدفاع بالقاهرة وقال إن أعضاء المجلس أكدوا للسياسيين الذين شاركوا في الاجتماع أن الانتخابات ستجرى في موعدها.

واعتبر سعيد أنه ليس من مصلحة المجلس العسكري البقاء في السلطة لكنه قال إن الجيش سيظل مسيطرا حتى بعد تسليم السلطة رسميا.

وكانت قوى سياسية قد دعت لمظاهرات حاشدة الجمعة سماها بعض النشطاء "جمعة الزحف" في إشارة لاعتزامهم تنظيم مسيرة كبيرة الى مقر وزارة الدفاع.

وقال العصار في المؤتمر الصحفي "المرفوض هو الزحف على وزارة الدفاع."

ومن جانبه قال اللواء مختار الملا عضو المجلس العسكري في بيان ألقاه في ختام المؤتمر الصحفي ان أفراد القوات المسلحة ملزمون "بالذود عن مقر وزارة الدفاع والمنشات العسكرية."

وأضاف "اذا اقترب أحد من عرينهم فكل يحاسب نفسه."

وقال العصار ان عدد القتلى تسعة إان 168 أصيبوا لا يزال ثمانية منهم يتلقون العلاج في المستشفيات.

وأضاف أن الاشتباكات وقعت بين المعتصمين وبعض سكان المنطقة "يقولون انهم متضررون من قطع الطرق والاعتداء على المنازل والممتلكات (من جانب المعتصمين)."

وتابع "نحن نرى أن المكان المناسب لهذه الاعتصامات هو ميدان التحرير."

وبعد اعتصامات متفرقة خلال أكثر من عام في ميدان التحرير وبالقرب منه تخللتها اشتباكات دامية مع أشخاص ارتدى بعضها زي الجيش أوقعت أكثر من مئة قتيل أقامت قوات الجيش جدرانا من الكتل الخرسانية أغلقت عددا من شوارع المنطقة.

ويقول المعتصمون قرب وزارة الدفاع ان احتجاجهم سلمي.

وتصاعدت الانتقادات للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لعدم تصديه لهجمات تعرض لها المعتصمون على مدى أيام وقام مرشحون رئاسيون بتعليق حملاتهم الانتخابية لاجال مختلفة احتجاجا على المجلس.

وسمى النشطاء مظاهرات غد "جمعة النهاية" في إشارة الى مطالب المعتصمين في منطقة العباسية بشمال القاهرة حيث مبنى وزارة الدفاع وفي ميدان التحرير بإنهاء الادارة العسكرية لشؤون البلاد والغاء حصانة من الطعن على قرارات لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية.

وسوف تشارك في المظاهرات القوى الإسلامية التي هيمنت على البرلمان في أول انتخابات تشريعية بعد مبارك والتي تقول إن هناك ما يشير إلى امكانية أن تقوم الحكومة بتزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية.

وقال العصار "أعلنها اليوم وأكررها مرة أخرى نحن ملتزمون بنزاهة الانتخابات بنسبة مئة في المئة."

وأضاف "رغبة الشعب هي التي ستأتي بالرئيس (الذي سيخلف مبارك)."

لكن نشطاء وسياسيين يقولون إن المجلس العسكري يود نجاح أحمد شفيق قائد القوات الجوية الأسبق وآخر رئيس للوزراء في عهد مبارك.

وقال المحلل السياسي محمد صفار إن مصر تشهد بالتأكيد تغييرا في الحكم لانه مهما كان الرئيس القادم ضعيفا فقد بدأت عملية استعادة المدنيين للجمهورية تدريجيا.

وسيخوض الانتخابات 13 مرشحا بينهم رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين محمد مرسي والعضو القيادي السابق في الجماعة عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح وعمرو موسى وزير الخارجية لنحو عشر سنوات في عهد مبارك والذي شغل منصب الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية للسنوات العشر الماضية.

وقال العصار "نحن في فترة حرجة جدا... نحن ندير معركتين رئيسيتين على التوازي .. الانتخابات الرئاسية ووضع الدستور."

وتتعثر كتابة الدستور بسبب خلافات بين قوى سياسية حول معايير انتخاب الجمعية التأسيسية التي ستكلف بكتابته.

وقال اللواء ممدوح شاهين عضو المجلس العسكري في المؤتمر الصحفي إن المجلس العسكري يملك سلطة إصدار إعلان دستوري مكمل لتحديد سلطات رئيس الدولة أو اعادة الدستور الذي علق العمل به بعد اسقاط مبارك اذا لم يكتب الدستور الجديد قبل انتخابات الرئاسة.

لكن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أعلنت بلسان المتحدث باسمها محمود غزلان الذي تحدث لقناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر أنها تعارض ذلك.
ويؤيد أغلب المعتصمين قرب مقر وزارة الدفاع وفي ميدان التحرير القيادي السلفي الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل الذي استبعدته لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية من الترشح قائلة إن والدته حملت الجنسية الامريكية في سنوات حياتها الاخيرة.

----------


## اليمامة

*تحليل أمريكى: عمرو موسى الأوفر حظا لرئاسة مصر*آخر تحديث: السبت 5 مايو 2012 - 9:49 ص | بتوقيت القاهرة



*تدفع مجموعة من نشطاء الثورة بأن الانتخابات الرئاسية مجرد مسرحية هزلية، وأن مرشح المجلس العسكرى يفوز دائما، بغض النظر عن رأى الشعب، وهو ما يقوله الدكتور إيتش.إيه.هيلير، الخبير الأمريكى المتخصص فى شؤون منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال إفريقيا، يؤكد فى تحليل نشرته جامعة «نيو أورليانز» الأمريكية، أنه ملاحظة تستحق الدراسة.*

هيلير الذى عمل مع مؤسسات بحثية أمريكية كبرى، من بيها «بروكينجز» و«جالوب» يوضح أنه «من الصعوبة فى مكان ما أن يتخيل المرء أن المجلس العسكرى سيغامر بوجود رئيس يعارض مصالحه بشكل مباشر، إذا كان فى مقدور الجنرالات أن يفعلوا أى شىء لتجنب ذلك».

ويضيف «أن تزوير الانتخابات على نحو واسع فى مصر ما بعد مبارك ليس خيارًا سهلا، لكن فى الديمقراطيات فى أنحاء العالم، ظهر أن هناك طرقا أخرى لضمان أن المؤسسة الأقوى فى البلد هى التى تحقق مصلحتها فى النهاية. وإذا كان هذا هو السيناريو فى مصر -والحديث للكاتب- فإن الاستبعادات التى جرت لعدد من المرشحين البارزين تلمح بشىء، فقد صبت فى مصلحة وزير الخارجية السابق عمرو موسى،

حيث أسهم استبعاد مدير المخابرات السابق عمر سليمان، فى حشد جزء من الأصوات الباحثة عن رجل دولة قوى، وجزء آخر يريد مرشحا غير إسلامى. ومعظم هذه الأصوات ستذهب الآن إلى موسى باعتباره المرشح غير الإسلامى، الأكثر فرصا فى الفوز»، وفى هذا السياق يشير الكاتب إلى أن سليمان ربما يشعر الآن بأنه تعرض للغدر من الجنرالات، الذين من دون شك أعطوه على الأقل إشارة بإمكانية ترشحه.

يلفت الكاتب أيضا إلى أن استبعاد المرشح الإخوانى الأبرز خيرت الشاطر ومرشح السلفيين المفضل حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، يعنى أن أصوات الإسلاميين ستفتت بين المرشح الإخوانى البديل محمد مرسى، والقيادى الإخوانى السابق عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، وهو ما يصب مجددا فى مصلحة موسى.

الكاتب يقول «إن أحدا لا يمكنه الجزم بأن موسى هو مرشح المجلس العسكرى، لكنه غير تصادمى بالنسبة إلى الجنرالات، وقد استفاد من معظم التطورات الأخيرة، ووفق كل الاحتمالات، سينظر إليه الجنرالات على أنه مصدر ثقة، ولن يفعل كثيرا لتغيير الوضع الحالى فى ما يتعلق باستقلال الجيش عن بقية الدولة، وهو ما ربما كان هدفهم على طول الطريق».

الكاتب يشير أيضا إلى أنه فى الانتخابات البرلمانية الأخيرة، خرج حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وحزب النور السلفى، كأكبر الرابحين، والحزبان لديهما ميزة فى ما يتعلق بالتنظيم والقدرة على الحشد، إلا أن هذه الميزة ليست بالضرورة أن تترجم فى الانتخابات الرئاسية

----------


## اليمامة

*الجماعة الإسلامية تؤكد دعمها لأبو الفتوح بشكل نهائي وتدعو لحماية الانتخابات**آخر تحديث يوم الأحد 6 مايو 2012 - 6:51 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*


*قالت الجماعة الإسلامية، إنها: "سوف تلتزم بشكل نهائي بالقرار الثاني الذي اتخذته الجمعية العمومية لها، والذي انتهى التصويت فيه إلى اختيار الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، كمرشح تدعمه في انتخابات الرئاسة القادمة."*وأوضحت الجماعة -في بيان لها اليوم الأحد– أنه: "تنفيذًا لقرار الجمعية العمومية الطارئة لها، والتي انتهت في قرارها الأول إلى دعم المرشح الإسلامي، الذي ستتوافق عليه الحركات والأحزاب الإسلامية أو أغلبيتها، وتفويض مجلس الشورى في تحقيق ذلك، قام المجلس والجماعة بعقد اجتماعات ولقاءات مع عدد من الهيئات والشخصيات الإسلامية، للوصول إلى مرشح توافقي لأغلب هذه التيارات والشخصيات."وأشارت إلى أنه "تم إجراء لقاءات مع كل من الدكتور صفوت حجازي، والدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، والمهندس خيرت الشاطر، وعدد من ائتلافات الشباب الثورية، وعدد من الهيئات والأحزاب الإسلامية".وأوضحت الجماعة الإسلامية، أنه: "بعد عدد من الاتصالات والنقاشات، لم يتم التوصل إلى التوافق على مرشح بعينه؛ لذلك تلتزم الجماعة الإسلامية بالقرار الثاني الذي اتخذته الجمعية العمومية، حيث انتهى التصويت فيه إلى اختيار الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح".

----------


## اليمامة

*الموقع الرسمي للجنة انتخابات الرئاسة يتيح بطاقات التصويت للمغتربين الليلة*





*أعلن الوزير المفوض عمرو رشدي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الخارجية، أن بطاقات اقتراع المصريين في الخارج في الانتخابات الرئاسية ستكون متاحة عليموقع اللجنة العليا للانتخابات؛ بدءا من منتصف ليل الخميس الجمعة بتوقيت القاهرة، ليتمكنوا من طبع البطاقات والتصويت وإرسالها بالبريد للسفارات والقنصليات المصرية المعنية.*وناشد المتحدث المصريين في الخارج الإسراع بإرسال بطاقات التصويت بالبريد؛ لتفادي التكدس الذي شاب بعض عمليات التصويت في الانتخابات البرلمانية الأخيرة.

----------


## اليمامة

*شفيق يصعد للمركز الثاني ومرسي إلى الرابع.. وتراجع نسبة الثقة في نزاهة الانتخابات إلى 40%**استطلاع رسمي: أبو الفتوح يتصدر.. وغالبية من لم يحسموا رأيهم يميلون لموسى*


*كشف استطلاع للرأي أجراه مركز معلومات دعم واتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس الوزراء حول المرشحين لرئاسة الجمهورية، عن أن الدكتور عبد المنعم أبوالفتوح تصدر قائمة المرشحين للرئاسة بنسبة أصوات بلغت 9%، يليه الفريق أحمد شفيق بنسبة 8%، ليتقدم مركزا عن الاستطلاع السابق.*وأظهر استطلاع المركز، الذي يهدف إلى التعرف على اختيارات المصريين لرئيس مصر القادم والصادر اليوم الخميس، بعنوان: "من أقرب إلى الفوز الرئاسي" حصول عمرو موسى على نسبة 7%، ليتراجع إلى المركز الثالث، بينما استحوذ محمد مرسي مرشح الإخوان المسلمين على 4%، وحمدين صباحي على 2%.وأوضح المركز أن نسبة المصريين الذين لم يحددوا بعد مرشحهم للرئاسة انخفضت من 42% في استطلاع إبريل الماضي إلى 39% خلال الشهر الجاري.في حين أعرب 8% من المواطنين عن عدم مشاركتهم في الانتخابات الرئاسية، و6% رفضوا ذكر المرشح، بينما لم يقرر 17% من المشاركين في الاستطلاع خوض العملية الانتخابية.وأظهر استطلاع مركز المعلومات عن صعود أحمد شفيق للمركز الثاني، ليرتفع من 6% خلال إبريل الماضي إلى 8% خلال مايو الجاري، مشيرا إلى أن تلك النسبة تضمنت 47% للفئة العمرية من 18 إلى 30 عاما، والحاصلين على التعليم أقل من الثانوي بنسبة 41%، وتتمتع بمستوى اقتصادي مرتفع بنسبة 80%، وكانت محافظات الوجه البحري قد سجلت 67% «الريف نسبة61%، وكان 80% من العينة مؤيدة للثورة»، 82% معارضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، و75% معارضة للسلفيين.وأوضح الاستطلاع تراجع عمرو موسى إلى المركز الثالث، ليسجل 7% بفارق 4% عن الاستطلاع السابق، والذي تصدر فيه مع أبو الفتوح المرتبة الأولى، لافتا إلى أن تلك النسبة تضمنت 42% للفئة العمرية من 30 إلى 50 عاما، والحاصلين على التعليم الثانوي أو ما يعادله بنسبة 41%، وتتمتع بمستوى اقتصادي مرتفع بنسبة 73%، وكانت محافظات الوجه البحري قد سجلت 44%، الحضر 57%، وكان 70% من العينة مؤيدة للثورة، و69% معارضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، 73% معارضة للسلفيين.وعن اتجاه نسبة المواطنين والبالغة 56% التي لم تحسم أمرها سواء في المشاركة بالانتخابات أو تجاه اختيار مرشح معين، أوضح الاستطلاع أن 41% منهم يميلون إلى تأييد موسى، و38% نحو أبو الفتوح، بينما أشار 29% منهم عن رغبتهم في اختيار شفيق و18% إلى صباحي، في حين أشار 12% إلى اختيار مرسي، وأعرب 10% عن اتجاههم لسليم العوا، و6% لكل من خالد علي وهشام بسطويسي.وحول رؤية المصريين لإجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية في موعدها، أعرب 60% من المواطنين عن اعتقادهم أنها ستجري في الموعد المحدد، بينما أشار 10% إلى عدم إجرائها، في حين لم يحدد 30% رؤيتهم.ولفت الاستطلاع إلى تراجع نسبة من يثق في نزاهة الانتخابات من 44% في إبريل إلى 40% خلال مايو، كما انخفضت نسبة من يثقون إلى حد ما في نزاهة الانتخابات من 30% إلى 29%، واستقرت نسبة من يثق ولكن بشرط عند 1%، وانخفضت نسبة من يتشكك من نزاهة الانتخابات من 12% إلى 9% في حين لم يعبر 21% عن رأيهم.

----------


## اليمامة

*بطاقات تصويت المصريين في الخارج متاحة على موقع«العليا للرئاسة» في تمام الثانية عشر*آخر تحديث: الخميس 10 مايو 2012 - 7:50 م | بتوقيت القاهرة



*بدأ في الثانية عشر من منتصف ليل الخميس المصريين في الخارج، في الدخول على الموقع الإليكتروني للجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية على الإنترنت وطباعة بطاقة التصويت الخاصة بالمرشحين الثلاثة عشر للرئاسة، والمقسمة إلى أربع خانات: الخانة الأولى تحوي اسم المرشح، والثانية تحوي اسم شهرته، والثالثة تحوي صورته الشخصية، والرابعة تحوي رمزه الانتخابي ثم يقوم الناخب بإختيار المرشح الذي يرغب، ويضع صوته في مظروف ويغلقه.*

وبعد ذلك يضع ذلك المظروف في مظروف أكبر يضع به صورة بطاقة الرقم القومي وإقرار سرية التصويت، مدوناً به رقم التسجيل في كشوف الناخبين وأي وثيقة معتمدة من الدول المقيم بها مثل صورة إقامة الناخب أو صورة رخصة قيادة سارية، ويرسله إلى مقر السفارة أو القنصلية المصرية التابع لها مع فتح باب التصويت في الثامنة من صباح يوم غد الجمعة.

ويستمر المصريون في الخارج  في إرسال أصواتهم على مدار سبعة أيام تنتهي في 17 مايو الحالي، تمهيداً لفرزها في كل سفارة أو قنصلية  بواسطة السفير الذي يحمل الصفة القضائية وبحضور مندوبي المرشحين بالجالية المصرية بالدول التي توجد بها تلك السفارات.

ويبلغ عدد المصريين الذين يحق لهم التصويت في الخارج 586 ألف و 801 ناخب موزعين على 166 دولة، والذين لهم أن يسلموا أصواتهم إلى السفارات المصرية في الخارج عن طريق البريد أو عن طريق التسليم باليد بذهاب الناخب إلى مقر السفارة أو القنصلية، وفي تلك الحالة ينبغي أن يطلع الناخب رئيس اللجنة على بطاقة الرقم القومي وإقرار سرية التصويت ووثيقة الإقامة ثم يوقع في كشف الناخبين بإسمه أو ببصمة إصبعه، ويقوم رئيس اللجنة بوضع علامة صح على الناخب الذي أدلى بصوته، للتأكد من عدم إدلاءه بصوته أكثر من مرة.

ويتم إعلان نتيجة فرز الأصوات في كل سفارة للمندوبين هناك تحقيقاً للشفافية، ثم ترسل تلك الأصوات مع نتيجة الفرز إلى مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية في مصر تمهيداً لضمها لنتيجة تصويت المصريين في الداخل، وهو نفس الإجراء الذي سيتبع في حال الإعادة.

----------


## اليمامة

*العوا للمصريين: انتخبوا بضمائركم وليس بتعليمات الحزب أو الجماعة.. ولا بأراء زعماءكم*آخر تحديث: الجمعة 11 مايو 2012 - 2:07 م | بتوقيت القاهرة





وجه الدكتور محمد سليم العوا المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، خلال المؤتمر الجماهيري الحاشد الذي عقده الدكتور محمد سليم العوا مساء أمس الخميس بميدان الساعة بمدينة دمنهور ضمن جولته الانتخابية فى محافظة البحيرة، وصية للشعب المصرى بأن ينتخبوا ويصوتوا فى انتخابات الرئاسة القادمة بمقتدى ضمائرهم وليس بناءا على تعليمات الحزب أو الجماعة أو الجامع أو الكنيسة، مؤكدا عليهم ألا يصوتوا بأراء زعمائهم فالانتخاب والتصويت شهادة حق سيحاسبوا عليها يوم القيامة وأن الشيخ أو القسيس لم يدخلوا أحد الجنة.

وأضاف العوا أنه سيتم محاسبة الفاسدين بالداخلية وإحالة من يوجد لديه ملفات فساد الى التحقيق، ومن يثبت عليه الفساد سيحاكم لأنه لا يمكن أن يكون المسئول عن أمنك فاسدا، مؤكدا على ضرورة أن يتم تغيير عقيدة الشرطة لتكون الشرطة فى خدمة الشعب.

وحول رؤيته لإصلاح وزارتى العدل والداخلية، قال العوا: إن وزارة العدل مهمتها الأصلية أن تكون خادمة للمحاكم وقاصرة على تعيين الموظفين الإداريين فقط والقضاء يجب أن يكون مستقلا ولا شأن له بوزارة العدل، أما وزارة الداخلية فهى مسئولة عن أمن كل الأفراد داخل الوطن.

وأشار العوا أنه قام بوضع خطوات مدروسة لإعادة الأمن، وذلك عن طريق إنهاء علاقة الداخلية بالإدارات المدنية مثل الجوازات والسجل المدنى ليديرها المدنيين بدلا من 100 ألف شرطى الذين يعملون فى هذه الادارات.

وأكد العوا على أنه ضد «تعويم» الجنيه وفرض رسوم قناة السويس بالجنيه المصرى، حيث أنه بذلك تفقد مصر مورد هائل من دخل العملة الاجنبية.

وعن اختياره نائبا له فى حالة فوزه برئاسة الجمهورية، قال العوا: إن الدستور الجديد سيلزم رئيس الدولة بتعين نائبا له خلال 60 يوما، مشيرا أنه لن يعلن على أسماء النواب الذى سيختارهم وهم من ذوى الكفاءات الا بعد نجاحه فى الانتخابات، لأنه فى حالة سقوطه سيتم استبعادهم فى حالة فوز أحد المرشحين الأخرين.

----------


## اليمامة

*حملة صباحي: مرشحنا متقدم بـ(فارق ساحق) في تصويت المصريين بالخارج*

*أعلنت حملة دعم حمدين صباحي، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، أن مرشحها متقدم بفارق كبير عن أقرب منافسيه في تصويت المصريين في الخارج في انتخابات الرئاسة، والذي انتهى اليوم الأول له منذ قليل في بعض الدول.*وقالت الحملة إن مندوبيها رصدوا مؤشرات تظهر تقدما "بفارق ساحق" لصباحي في الإمارات والكويت وقطر والسعودية  والبحرين والأردن، وفرنسا وإيطاليا وإسبانيا، مضيفة أن مؤشرات الولايات المتحدة وكندا واستراليا لم تصلها بعد نظرا لفروق التوقيت.يذكر أن الانتخابات الرئاسية بدأت منذ صباح اليوم للمصريين في الخارج، وستستمر لمدة أسبوع، قبل أن يبدأ فرز الأصوات.

----------


## اليمامة

*سلطان: اللجنة خصم وحكم.. وقانون العزل فصل من أجل شفيق لأنه طغى مثل فرعون*آخر تحديث: الأحد 13 مايو 2012 - 10:26 ص | بتوقيت القاهرة



*حسمت المحكمة الإدارية العليا برئاسة المستشار مجدى العجاتى، الجدل الخاص بوقف إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية ومنع أحمد شفيق من المشاركة فيها وذلك بعد أن أصدرت أمس قرارا بوقف تنفيذ أحكام القضاء الإدارى الخاصة بسريان قانون العزل السياسى، ووقف قرار إحالته من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا، كما قضت المحكمة بوقف تنفيذ حكم القضاء الإدارى الصادر من محكمة بنها الإدارية بوقف الانتخابات الرئاسية، وإحالة قانون العزل السياسى إلى المحكمة الدستورية، ليقف الجدل عن تأجيل الانتخابات، والقضاء بانعقادها فى موعدها المحدد من قبل اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية يومى 23 و24 مايو الجارى.*

وكانت المحكمة قد شهدت جلسة ساخنة، فى أثناء نظرها الطعون المقامة من المجلس العسكرى، واللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، ومحامى أحمد شفيق، ضد أحكام القضاء الإدارى، أولا بوقف تنفيذ قرار لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية بإحالة قانون العزل السياسى إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا، وثانيا بوقف قرار اللجنة الرئاسية بدعوة الناخبين لانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية داخل مصر فى 23 و24 مايو الجارى، وإحالة قانون العزل السياسى إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا للبت فى مدى دستوريته، أمس.

محامى المرشح الرئاسى، الدكتور شوقى السيد، أكد عدم دستورية قانون العزل السياسى ودافع عن قرار اللجنة الرئاسية بإعادة قبول ترشح شفيق للرئاسة، وإحالة القانون إلى الدستورية. السيد بدأ حديثه بتأكيد أن دفاعه قانونى وليس سياسيا، لافتا إلى أن المصريين فى الخارج بدؤوا التصويت على قائمة المرشحين للرئاسة، منذ الخميس، مشددا على أن قانون العزل يبحث عن أب شرعى، فيجد أنه لقيط، وهو ما رفضه رئيس المحكمة قائلا «قلت إنك ستتكلم عن القانون وده سياسة»، فاستكمل السيد حديثه «اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية طبقت القانون، واستبعدت شفيق وأخطرته بميعاد التظلم فتظلمنا، وطعنا بعدم دستورية القانون رقم 17 لسنة 2012»، مضيفا أن «هيئة المفوضين فى المحكمة الدستورية العليا سبق وأكدت عدم دستورية القانون، وبناء عليه قبلت اللجنة دفوعنا، وأحالت القانون للدستورية بموجب الصلاحيات المكفولة لها فى المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستورى، وبموجب نصوص قانون الانتخابات الرئاسية».

شوقى لفت إلى أن «قرار اللجنة أرفق بمواطن العوار فى القانون وأسباب إحالتها له»، مشددا على الاختصاص القضائى للجنة الرئاسية، مبررا بأنها لا تضم شخصيات عامة، ومؤكدا أن القانون أعطى اختصاصا قضائيا لكثير من اللجان الإدارية مثل لجان فض المنازعات والإصلاح الزراعى ولجان التحكيم. محامى الحكومة، من جانبه، أكد ضرورة وقف تنفيذ حكم القضاء الإدارى بسريان قانون العزل السياسى، مشددا على أن المشرع الدستورى أعطى للجنة القضائية العليا المشرفة على الانتخابات الرئاسية الاختصاصات المتعلقة بالانتخابات كافة، وجعل قراراتها فى ذلك الشأن نهائية، غير قابلة للطعن عليها، مشددا على أن قانون العزل السياسى طرأ على الساحة بعد اكتمال النصاب القانونى للمرشحين، واتهم محامى الحكومة محكمة القضاء الإدارى بأنها تجاوزت اختصاصاتها، وقامت بمهاجمة الإعلان الدستورى الحاكم للبلاد وقالت إن المادة 28 منه هى ردة أسطورية تجعل اللجنة أسطورية.

فى المقابل قال النائب عصام سلطان إن اللجنة تجاوزت قراراتها المنشورة فى الجريدة الرسمية، وقامت بالاستجابة إلى تظلم شفيق وحده، من دون إعطاء نفس الفرصة لباقى المستبعدين من الترشح، بل وقبلت تظلمه، وقامت بإصدار حكم بأن القانون غير دستورى، وقبلت على إثره شفيق، مشددا على أن «اللجنة قامت بدور الخصم والحكم»، ولفت سلطان إلى أنه تقدم للجنة الرئاسية بطلب للاطلاع على قرارها بقبول تظلم شفيق، إلا أن طلبه لم يُردّ عليه، مشددا على أنه، على عكس المتبع، لم تنشر اللجنة قرار شفيق فى الجريدة الرسمية، وقدم سلطان حافظتى مستندات ضمتا حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا «المنظور أمامها الطعون»، برفض إقصاء أعضاء الحزب الوطنى من الانتخابات البرلمانية، إضافة إلى حكم المحكمة نفسها بإحالة قانون مجلس الشعب إلى الدستورية العليا. سلطان «صاحب اقتراح إصدار قانون العزل السياسى تحت قبة البرلمان قال إن القانون صدر خصيصا من أجل عمر سليمان وأحمد شفيق، مبررا ذلك بأنه الله عز وجل أرسل رسولا برسالة من أجل فرعون وهامان. سلطان أنهى دفاعه بمطالبة المحكمة بالتنحى عن نظر الطعون إذا استشعرت الحرج لسبق فصلها فى قضايا مشابهة.

الجلسة شهدت أيضا تدخل المحامى ثروت الخرباوى ضد طعون الحكومة وشوقى السيد، مطالبا بتأييد حكم القضاء الإدارى وإبعاد شفيق من السباق الرئاسى. الخرباوى طالب المحكمة أيضا بإحالة نص المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستورى إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا، مشددا على أن الإعلان الدستورى لا يرقى إلى مرتبة الدستور، لافتا إلى أن هناك من يقول إن المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستورى وافق عليها المصريون فى الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية، وهذا مردود عليه بأن الإعلان الدستورى ضم 62 مادة لم يُستفتَ عليها المصريون، والمجلس العسكرى قام بتعديل إحدى المواد التى تمت الموافقة عليها فى الاستفتاء، مؤكدا أن الأسس الدستورية المتعارف عليها تؤكد أحقية كل مواطن فى التقاضى ولا يجوز التظلم أمام الجهة التى تصدر القرار، وهنا هتف أحد المحامين المتدخلين ضد الحكومة «يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر»، فغضبت المحكمة وهددت برفع الجلسة فاعتذر المحامى، بينما قال محامى الحكومة إن تلك الدفوع هى لكل من يستهويه حب الظهور فى وسائل الإعلام على حساب مصلحة البلد، مشددا على أن نص المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستورى قاطع.

من جانب آخر، نظرت المحكمة الإدارية العليا طعن كل من المجلس العسكرى واللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية ضد حكم القضاء الإدارى بالقليوبية بوقف الانتخابات، فى حضور محامى الحكومة، الذى اكتفى بتأكيد عدم اختصاص محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالرقابة على مشروعية قرارات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية والحكم بوقف تنفيذها، مؤكدا أن حكم القضاء الإدارى خالف صحيح القانون وافتأت على إرادة الشعب

----------


## اليمامة

*صباحي: إذا أصبحت رئيسا سأدخل القصر الجمهوري وفى يدي أسر شهداء الثورة*آخر تحديث: الأحد 13 مايو 2012 - 10:24 ص | بتوقيت القاهرة



*أكد المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي أنه إذا فاز بمنصب الرئيس فانه سيدخل القصر الجمهوري وفي يديه أسر شهداء ثوره25 يناير.*

وحول سياسته الاقتصادية قال صباحي «سارفع الأجور الى1200 جنيه والأقصي 30 ضعف والرئيس15 ضعف وساتبرع بربعه لصندوق الشهداء والمصابين وسارفع المعاشات».

ونوه صباحي خلال عرضه لسياساته الاقتصادية على أنه سوف يسعى بكامل طاقته إلى أن يحل مشكلة البطالة، ونوه إلى ان في مصر عدد كبير من الموارد والمصادر الاقتصادية التي يمكن ان تنهض بالأزمة الاقتصادية المتعثرة، ومن تلك الموارد الاقتصادية الرمل المصري والطاقة الشمسية التي يعدان أفضل الموارد الدائمة لمصر، حيث يمكن الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية في إنتاج الكهرباء.

وإختتم صباحي «يا أهل سوهاج أنا واحد منكم بسيط وابن ناس بسيطه وأنا ابن مصر وعارف قيمتها وخيرها بس ربنا يكرمنا برئيس نظيف الأيدي».

----------


## اليمامة

*أبو الفتوح: سأغلق مصانع الخمور.. وإذا فشلت في حل أزمات مصر فليخلعني الشعب*آخر تحديث: الأحد 13 مايو 2012 - 9:07 ص | بتوقيت القاهرة



*أكد الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، أن أزمة البنزين مصطنعة نتيجة الإدارة الفاشلة للبلاد، موضحا أننا لا نمتلك أزمة بنزين حقيقية، فالصراع مصطنع في الـ5 أشهر الأخيرة، أما أزمة المرور والاستهلاك العصبي فهي تفريع من سوء إدارة للتخطيط العمراني، وسوء إقتصاد الوطن نتيجة الزمن السابق.*

وقال أبو الفتوح أن النظام أمني هو «بوليسي»، موكدا بأنه حاصر 5% من سكان مصر.

وأشار المرشح الرئاسي إلى أنه سيتم اللجوء لخبراء التخطيط العمراني لحل ازمة التكدس في الوادي الضيق وانعكاساته على زحام المدن وإعادة النظر في إعادة تقسيم المحافظات لتجد المحافظة اتساعا لأسباب صحية وجغرافية.

وطالب بضرورة وجود وسيلة مواصلات عامة مريحة لكي نتجنب أزمة المرور الحالية.

أما فيما يتعلق بصوت المرأة، قال أنه يجب النظر اليها كانسان كامل الأهلية والمواطنة في مشاركتها بالمجتمع وتؤدي حقها، فهذه المفاهيم مهمة حتى يتغير الموروث المجتمعي، فنحن نقدم نظام تعليم مجانى من الابتدائى للجامعة.

أما عن العلاقة بين ملاك ومستأجري العقارات القديمة، أوضح أن العلاقة القديمة بها ظلم للملاك ويجب معالجتها مع علاج قيمة الدخل للمستاجرين وأنه علينا أن ننهي العقود الأبدية بشكل تدريجي بالتوازي مع تدخل الدولة لحل مشكلة الاسكان، مع بعض التعديلات التشريعية.

وعن سياسته القادمة في حال فوزه بالرئاسة قال أبو الفتوح «أنا اوافق على ثورة الناس ضدى اذا وجدوا تعمد للبطء منى فى الدخل المعيشى وايجاد لقمة العيش، وسأعطى إعانة بطالة».

وعن الخمور ومدى إمكانية البقاء على مصانعها  في حال كونه أصبح رئيسا قال أبو الفتوح «إنها تساهم بـ8 مليار جنيه ضرائب، واتمنى معالجة هذا المنطق، فلن نوافق على شىء يخالف القيم»، موكدا بأنه  سيعمل على إغلاق هذه المصانع.

----------


## اليمامة

*عبدالله الأشعل يعلن انسحابه من سباق الرئاسة.. ويؤيد مرسي رئيسا للجمهورية*آخر تحديث: الأحد 13 مايو 2012 - 9:06 ص | بتوقيت القاهرة




*في مؤتمره الانتخابي الحاشد بالجيزة،أمام جامعة القاهرة، ووسط الآلاف من مؤيديه، ظهر مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة الدكتور محمد مرسي المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية وبجواره الدكتور عبدالله الأشعل المرشح الرئاسي الذي فجر مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل بانسحابه من السباق، وإعلانه تأييده لمرسي رئيسا للجمهورية.وذلك بينما ردد الحضور من شباب الاخوان هتافات: حرية وعدالة.. مرسى وراه رجالة*

----------


## اليمامة

*محمد مرسي مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة لانتخابات الرئاسة المصرية 2012. وهو أستاذ دكتور مهندس ورئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة وعضو سابق بمكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وأحد القيادات السياسية بالجماعة. ونائب سابق بمجلس الشعب المصري دورة 2000 - 2005. وعمل رئيساً لقسم علم المواد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق.

**حياته*

ولد في 20 أغسطس1951 في قرية العدوة، مركز ههيابمحافظة الشرقية. نشأ في قريته وسط عائلة مصرية بسيطة لأب فلاح وأم ربة منزل وهو الإبن الأكبر لهما وهم متوفيان الأن وله من الأشقاء أختان وثلاثة من الإخوة، تفوق عبر مرحلة التعليم في مدارس محافظة الشرقية، انتقل للقاهرة للدراسة الجامعية وعمل معيدا ثم خدم بالجيش المصري (1975 - 1976) كجندي بسلاح الحرب الكيماوية بالفرقة الثانية مشاة، تزوج في 30 نوفمبر1978 ورزق ب 5 من الأولاد (أحمد وشيماء وأسامة وعمر وعبد الله) وله 3 أحفاد

*الدراسة والوظائف*


حاصل على بكالوريوس الهندسة جامعة القاهرة 1975 بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرفوماجستير في هندسة الفلزات جامعة القاهرة 1978حصل على منحة دراسية من من بروفيسور كروجر من جامعة جنوب كاليفورنيا لتفوقه الدراسي،وحصل على ماجستير ودكتوراه في الهندسة من جامعة جنوب كاليفورنيا 1982 في حماية محركات مركبات الفضاء.

عمل معيدًا ومدرسًا مساعدًا بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرةومدرس مساعد بجامعة جنوب كاليفورنيا وأستاذ مساعد في جامعة كاليفورنيا، نورث ردج في الولايات المتحدة بين عامي1982 -1985[1] وأستاذ ورئيس قسم هندسة المواد بكلية الهندسة - جامعة الزقازيق من العام 1985 وحتى العام2010.[1]

كما قام بالتدريس في جامعة جنوب كاليفورنيا وجامعة كاليفورنيا، نورث ردج و جامعة كاليفورنيا، لوس أنجلوس وجامعة القاهرة وجامعة الزقازيق وجامعة الفاتح في طرابلس في ليبيا

له عشرات الأبحاث في "معالجة أسطح المعادن"

وانتخب عضوًا بنادي هيئة التدريس بجامعة الزقازيق

*العمل السياسي*




وقد اختير د. مرسي عضوًا بلجنة مقاومة الصهيونية بمحافظة الشرقية، كما اختير عضوًا بالمؤتمر الدولي للأحزاب والقوى السياسية والنقابات المهنية، وهو عضو مؤسس باللجنة المصرية لمقاومة المشروع الصهيوني.انتمى للإخوان المسلمين فكرا عام 1977 وتنظيميا أواخر عام 1979 وعمل عضوا بالقسم السياسي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمينمنذ نشأته عام 1992ترشح لانتخابات مجلس الشعب 1995، وانتخابات 2000 ونجح فيها وانتخب عضوا بمجلس الشعب المصري عن جماعة الإخوان وشغل موقع المتحدث الرسمي باسم الكتلة البرلمانية للإخوان. وفى انتخابات مجلس الشعب 2005 حصل على أعلى الأصوات وبفارق كبير عن أقرب منافسيه ولكن تم إجراء جولة إعادة أعلن بعدها فوز منافسه. كان من أنشط أعضاء مجلس الشعب وصاحب أشهر استجواب في مجلس الشعب عن حادثة قطار الصعيد وأدان الحكومة وخرجت الصحف الحكومية في اليوم التالي تشيد باستجوابه. وقد تم اختياره عالميا كأفضل برلماني 2000-2005 من خلال أدئه البرلماني.شارك في تأسيس الجبهة الوطنية للتغيير مع د. عزيز صدقي عام 2004، كما شارك في تأسيس الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير مع د.محمد البرادعي عام 2010، كما شارك في تأسيس التحالف الديمقراطي من أجل مصر والذي ضم 40 حزبا وتيارا سياسيا2011انتخبه مجلس شورى الإخوان في 30 أبريل 2011 رئيسا لحزب الحرية والعدالة الذي أنشئته الجماعة بجانب انتخاب عصام العريان نائبا له ومحمد سعد الكتاتني أمينًا عامًّا للحزب .


*ترشحه للرئاسة*


بعد أن دفع حزب الحرية والعدالة بالاتفاق مع جماعة الإخوان المسلمون بخيرت الشاطر مرشحًا لانتخابات الرئاسة المصرية 2012، قرر الحزب في 7 إبريل 2012 الدفع بمرسي مرشحًا احتياطيًّا للشاطر كإجراء احترازي خوفًا من احتمالية وجود معوقات قانونية تمنع ترشح الشاطر.وقررت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية بالفعل استبعاد الشاطر وتسعة مرشحون آخرون في 17 أبريل. ومن ثم قررت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وجناحها السياسي المتمثل في حزب الحرية والعدالة، الدفع بمحمد مرسي، الذي قبلت اللجنة أوراقه، مرشحًا للجماعة . قال الحزب والجماعة في بيان مشترك لهما :-


 "  إدراكًا من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وحزب الحرية والعدالة، بخطورة المرحلة وأهميتها، فإن الجماعة والحزب يعلنان أنهما ماضيان في المنافسة على منصب رئاسة الجمهورية، من خلال مرشحهما الدكتور محمد مرسي، بنفس المنهج والبرنامج، بما يحقق المصالح العليا للوطن ورعاية حقوق الشعب "


*اعتقاله*


اعتقل عددة مرات منها
7 أشهر حيث اعتقل صباح يوم 18 مايو 2006 من أمام محكمة شمال القاهرة ومجمع محاكم الجلاء بوسط القاهرة، أثناء مشاركته في مظاهرات شعبية تندِّد بتحويل اثنين من القضاة إلى لجنة الصلاحية وهم المستشارَين محمود مكي وهشام البسطاويسي بسبب موقفهما من تزوير انتخابات مجلس الشعب 2005 واعتقل معه 500 من الإخوان المسلمين وقد افرج عنه يوم 10 ديسمبر 2006كما اعتقل في سجن وادي النطرون صباح يوم جمعة الغضب 28 يناير 2011 اثناء ثورة 25 يناير مع 34 من قيادات الإخوان على مستوى المحافظات لمنعهم من المشاركة في جمعة الغضب وقامت الأهالي بتحريرهم يوم 30 يناير بعد ترك الأمن للسجون خلال الثورة

المصدر : الوكيبيديا

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

تفتكري يا يمامة من فترة كبيرة قولت فى مشاركة كتعبير عما يقُال اودامى ع القهوة ان لشفيق له شعبية مخيفة 
ورديتى قولتى معقولة !
النهاردة بس راجع من الشرقية اكتشفت ان الرئيس القادم هو شفيق وبدون تزوير !!
اى حد من الجيش ممنوع بالطبع التصويت لكن اللى عرفته ان اى فرد تبع جيش حتى ولو مجند اهاليهم هينتخبوه شفيق 
عدى اهالى اى فرد فى الجيش ... اب وابن واخ وزوجه وام وصهره وجيرانه واصدقائه ..
بتعرفى تعدى لحد كام !!
للاسف عندى إحباط غير عاااااادى

----------


## اليمامة

> تفتكري يا يمامة من فترة كبيرة قولت فى مشاركة كتعبير عما يقُال اودامى ع القهوة ان لشفيق له شعبية مخيفة 
> ورديتى قولتى معقولة !
> النهاردة بس راجع من الشرقية اكتشفت ان الرئيس القادم هو شفيق وبدون تزوير !!
> اى حد من الجيش ممنوع بالطبع التصويت لكن اللى عرفته ان اى فرد تبع جيش حتى ولو مجند اهاليهم هينتخبوه شفيق 
> عدى اهالى اى فرد فى الجيش ... اب وابن واخ وزوجه وام وصهره وجيرانه واصدقائه ..
> بتعرفى تعدى لحد كام !!
> للاسف عندى إحباط غير عاااااادى


ازيك يا عادل 
انا متوقعة عمرو موسى للأسف ..شعبيته مكتسحة لدرجة ان الأصدقاء والأقارب بيقولوا عمرو موسى بفخر وأنا شايفاها حاجة تكسف !
انما شفيق ..وبعد الفظائع اللى ظهرت عنه مؤخرا وجرائم الفساد وبيع املاك الدولة لأولاد مبارك ..طيب دا شفيق متحول للنائب العام والتحقيقات ..
عموما انا متوقعة اى شىء واى تلاعب واى تزوير ممكن ..دا حصل قبل كدا فى التاريخ يا عادل ..نفس الحركة بتاعة جمع اصوات الناس بالعافية عملها اسماعيل صدقى باشا المفترى رئيس الوزراء فى عشرينيات وتلاتينيات القرن اللى فات ..
وربنا يستر 
وبشكرك جدا يا عادل على المتابعة وخلى أملك فى ربنا كبير 

 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*بجد انا هيبقى صعبان عليا الى فات ده كله لو شفيق او موسى مسك  بجد هيبقى كان ولا ثوره حصلت ولا اى حاجه وهتبقى سياسه مبارك هترجع تانى 
انا معرفش احنا بنفكر ازاى وهتبقى سياستهم هتبقى يدلعو الشعب يومين تلاته وبعدين ترجع ريما لعادتها القديمة 
الاحسن موجود واحنا الى رافضينه وتمسك الناس بالكرسى ده الى مقلق للاسف زى الاخوان كده تمسكهم بالكراسى شى مقرف وياريت اصلا ميبقوش تحت مسمى حزب اسلامى لانهم اساءه للمسلمين للاسف*

----------


## اليمامة

> *بجد انا هيبقى صعبان عليا الى فات ده كله لو شفيق او موسى مسك  بجد هيبقى كان ولا ثوره حصلت ولا اى حاجه وهتبقى سياسه مبارك هترجع تانى 
> انا معرفش احنا بنفكر ازاى وهتبقى سياستهم هتبقى يدلعو الشعب يومين تلاته وبعدين ترجع ريما لعادتها القديمة 
> الاحسن موجود واحنا الى رافضينه وتمسك الناس بالكرسى ده الى مقلق للاسف زى الاخوان كده تمسكهم بالكراسى شى مقرف وياريت اصلا ميبقوش تحت مسمى حزب اسلامى لانهم اساءه للمسلمين للاسف*


المشكلة ان لو دا حصل يا زيزو ..هيتم بالقانون وكما سيبدو بنزاهة الانتخابات ..ومعروف طبعا هما عملوا ايه علشان يخدوا الجولة ..بس الحقيقة ان عمرو موسى الناس موافقة عليه بكامل ارادتهم وبيقولوا " الوحيد اللى بيفهم فى السياسة الخارجية !!!! " ..طيب هو عمل فى السياسة الخارجية من قبل ؟ طيب وفين الداخلية الأهم ؟

شايفة ان عصام سلطان لما كشف شفيق بالعقود ..فدى كانت خبطة حلوة فى الوقت المناسب يمكن الناس تشوفه على حقيقته ..

بالنسبة للإخوان ..الحقيقة أنا مش بشك فيهم ..كل واحد يا زيزو بيدافع ومتمسك ..ماجتش عليهم بس ..بس ليا تحفظات ..وعموما هما مش شيوخ ..هما سياسيين بس لهم مرجعية اسلامية ..ودا كلامهم 

عن نفسى ترتيب المرشحين عندى كالآتى :
- دكتور عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح
- صباخى
خالد على 

وعلى فكرة خالد على مش وحش فى رأيى ..هو فقط ربما تنقصه الخبرة ..ولكن من فيهم كان خبير ..وكان استاذ فى العلاقات السياسية قبل ما يقعد فى السلطة ..كلهم جربوا فينا ..

احنا عايزين نغير بقى ..وكلنا نجرب ونغير مع بعض ونكون ايد واحدة ..ومش فاعل ومفعول ..

وان شاء الله مصر محفوظة 


شكرا ليك يا زيزو 

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*القوات المسلحة: سنقوم بتنفيذ انتخابات رئاسية بصورة سيشهد لها العالم*


*أكد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، أنه: "يقف على مسافة واحدة من جميع المرشحين في الانتخابات الرئاسية، المقرر إجراؤها الأسبوع المقبل، وأنه يترك حرية اختيار رئيس الجمهورية القادم للشعب وإرادته الحرة".*مشددًا على أنه: "لن ينحاز لمرشح؛ لأن هذا ضد طبيعة القوات المسلحة وقيم المؤسسة العسكرية التي اؤتمنت على هذه الانتخابات، وأنها ستقوم بتنفيذها وإجرائها بصورة سيشهد لها العالم."جاء ذلك في بيان صادر عن صفحة «أدمن» الصفحة الرئيسية للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك)، اليوم الأربعاء، تحت عنوان «هل اختارت مصر رئيسها؟».وفيما يلي نص البيان:-"مصر تدخل بعد أيام قليلة أول اختبار في تاريخها لانتخاب أول رئيس للجمهورية، وهو رئيس جمهورية مصر الثورة، سيتوجه ملايين المصريين لصناديق الانتخاب لاختيار الرئيس، الرئيس القادم بإرادة شعبه واختياره الحر. يحاول الكثيرون من أصحاب الأبواق العالية التشكيك في نزاهة الانتخابات، والإيحاء للشعب بأنها ستزور ولكنهم نسوا أو تناسوا عز وكرامة مصر بعد الثورة، نسوا أو تناسوا القوات المسلحة والتي هي فخر لكل المصريين والعرب، يكررون ما سبق في انتخابات الشعب والشورى، إما للضغط على الرأي العام، أو خوفًا من سقوطهم على يد الشعب"."لقد سبق وأكدنا مرارًا أننا نقف على مسافة واحدة من كل المرشحين، ونترك حرية الاختيار للشعب ومن يختاره..ولم ولن ننحاز لمرشح؛ لأن هذا ضد طبيعة وقيم المؤسسة العسكرية، بالإضافة إلى أننا قد اؤتمنا على هذه الانتخابات، وسنقوم -بإذن الله- بتنفيذها بصورة سيشهد لها العالم أجمع، وسنثبت للدنيا كلها أن مصر هي أم الدنيا.""لن نضيع وقتا أو جهدا مع مضلل أو كاذب أو مشكك، وهذه الجهود المبذولة لو وجهت لمرشحهم ستكون لصالحه أكثر من إضاعة الوقت في حيل وألاعيب أصبحت واضحة تمامًا لكل الشعب المصري.""ستختار مصر رئيسها وسيختاره الشعب المصري كله من أقصاه إلى أدناه أيا كان انتماؤه، فهي إرادة الشعب، وسيعطيه الشعب حق قيادة السفينة إلى بر الأمان في السنوات القادمة، وسنلتف جميعًا حوله ونسانده ولن نسمح بأية إعاقة لتقدم مصر؛ فالشرعية قد اكتملت (رئيس جمهورية منتخب - مجلسا شعب وشورى منتخبان)..لنقبل ونتقبل النتيجة بصدر رحب أيا كان الرئيس وأيا كانت ميوله وتوجهاته، فهو رئيس مصر والمصريين لنعطه الفرصة كاملة لتحقيق برنامجه الذي انتخبه الشعب من أجله.""نحن لن نناقش برامج المرشحين، ولكن ما ندركه جميعًا أننا نحتاج إلى عوامل كثيرة للاستقرار، والتقدم أهمها عامل الزمن وعدم الضغط على الرئيس القادم؛ لأنه لا يملك عصا موسى أو خاتم سليمان، وإنما يملك برنامجًا وفكرًا وشعبًا، يحلم بالمستقبل الأفضل، ويتطلع إلى استعادة مصر لريادتها في العالم العربي والشرق الأوسط، وأن تصل إلى المكانة التي تستحقها بين دول العالم المتقدم.""لقد آن الأوان وأيام قليلة وسنذكر كل المصريين، لقد حملنا الأمانة وكنا لها وسهرنا وحمينا وبذلنا من الأرواح الغالي والنفيس، ولم نزايد عليها أبدًا، ووعدنا وأوفينا وسنسلم البلاد شامخة لرئيسها المنتخب، وسنعود إلى الصفوف الأمامية نؤدي مهامنا بكل فخر، نزود عن مصر وعن أرضها وسمائها وبحارها، داعمين استقرارها ومستعدين لتلبية ندائها في أي وقت وفي أي زمان وفي أي مكان، عاشت مصر وعاش شعبها وعاشت قواتها المسلحة".

----------


## nariman

بعد المؤتمر اللي كله عجرفة من شفيق بقول أفلح ان صدق

واضح انهم ظبطوها فعلا .. واشرب يا شعب
واديها كمان استقرار

----------


## اليمامة

*«فاينانشيال تايمز»: «شفيق» تحول من فاقد للأمل إلى منافس على انتخابات الرئاسة*آخر تحديث: الخميس 17 مايو 2012 - 1:00 م | بتوقيت القاهرة




*ذكرت صحيفة «فاينانشيال تايمز» البريطانية أن نشطاء الثورة المصرية قضوا الكثير من الوقت العام الماضى يتندرون بشأن أخطاء القائد السابق للقوات الجوية أحمد شفيق الشفهية، الذى شغل منصب رئيس الوزراء فى الأيام الأخيرة من حكم الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك، بيد أن شفيق قد يكون من يضحك أخيرًا.*

وأشارت الصحيفة فى سياق تقرير بثته اليوم الخميس على موقعها الإلكترونى إلى أن استطلاعات الرأى تشير إلى أنه «منافس قوى» فى الانتخابات الرئاسية الحرة الأولى بالبلاد، والتى ستجرى يومى 23 و24 من شهرمايو الجارى.

وأشارت الصحيفة الى إن استطلاع للرأى أجرته جريدة «المصرى اليوم» أمس الأربعاء حل «شفيق» فى المركز الأول من بين المرشحين الرئاسيين الـ13، حيث حصل على نسبة 16.3 % من التصويت، ليسبق وزير الخارجية السابق عمر موسى بفارق طفيف.

وأضافت الصحيفة أن كلا المرشحين يجذبون جمهور من الناخبين متشابه بوجه عام يبحث عن انتخاب قائد بخبرة حكومية، ولكى يمنعون مجيء رئيس إسلامى محتمل.

ولفتت الصحيفة إلى أنه بالنسبة لكثير من المصريين الذين يتطلعون لبداية عصر ديمقراطى جديد، ينطبق على شفيق كلمة «الفلول» وهى كلمة تصف بقايا النظام القديم، وتشمل القيادات المدنية والعسكرية للمؤسسة التى حكمت مصر تحت رئاسة مبارك.

وأشارت الصحيفة الى أن البرلمان المصرى الذى يهيمن عليه الإخوان المسلمون أقر تشريعا يهدف إلى اتقاء ترشح أشخاص مثل شفيق الذى خدم فى مناصب رفيعة المستوى تحت قيادة النظام السابق، وقالت الصحيفة «إنه ومع ذلك فإن لجنة الانتخابات أثارت الشكوك بشأن دستورية القانون وسمحت ببقاء شفيق فى السباق».

كما أشارت الصحيفة إلى أن شفيق قاوم هذا الأسبوع اتهامات من قبل أحد أعضاء مجلس الشعب، تفيد بأنه اشترك فى عملية بيع غير لائقة لأرض تابعة للجيش لأحد أفراد أسرة مبارك، لكن مؤيديه لا يوافقون على تلك الاتهامات.

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## ابن البلد

أخبار من الكنترول 
نتيجة التصويت للمصريين المتواجدين بالخارج
تساوي كل من 
حمدين صباحي 
أبو الفتوح 
شفيق
بنسبة 30 % 


والحقيقة الأخبار دي غريبة شوية 
يعني مرسي وعمرو موسى وخالد علي 
نظامهم أيه مش عارف

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخبار من الكنترول 
> نتيجة التصويت للمصريين المتواجدين بالخارج
> تساوي كل من 
> حمدين صباحي 
> أبو الفتوح 
> شفيق
> بنسبة 30 % 
> 
> 
> ...


ولا حاجة
مجموع أصوات المصريين فى الخارج يا أبوحميد مش حييجى حاجة فى شبرا لوحدها
وغالبا الأخبار دى بتبقى مشكوك فيها
أو بتبقى مجرد بالونات إختبار وبس
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


 :: 
مصلحة
 :good:

----------


## ابن البلد

> ولا حاجة
> مجموع أصوات المصريين فى الخارج يا أبوحميد مش حييجى حاجة فى شبرا لوحدها
> وغالبا الأخبار دى بتبقى مشكوك فيها
> أو بتبقى مجرد بالونات إختبار وبس


شكلنا احنا اللي هنكون بلونات
ويفرقعونا 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> شكلنا احنا اللي هنكون بلونات
> ويفرقعونا


ربنا يستر
 ::

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> 


يااااااااااااريت هما دول بينسوه حاجة  :: 
ده احنا لسة فى الموضوع ده النهاردة  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> أخبار من الكنترول 
> نتيجة التصويت للمصريين المتواجدين بالخارج
> تساوي كل من 
> حمدين صباحي 
> أبو الفتوح 
> شفيق
> بنسبة 30 % 
> 
> 
> ...


لغاية دلوقتى اعرف انهم ممتنعين عن اظهار النتيجة بشكل رسمى علشان ماتأثرشى على الانتخابات هنا فى مصر ..فأعتقد اى كلام ممكن فعلا هيكون مجرد تكهنات غير منطقية بالرغم من ان الاخبار انهاردة بتقول مؤشرات مختلفة تماما هاعرضها ان شاء الله برضو علشان نكون فى الصورة مع العلم ان نسبة المصوتين خارج مصر ضعيفة ..وفيه ناس كتير امتنعت لأسباب متنوعة ..

----------


## اليمامة

> يااااااااااااريت هما دول بينسوه حاجة 
> ده احنا لسة فى الموضوع ده النهاردة


لا طبعا مش ممكن ننسى يا عادل
حرام عليكوا يا جماعة .. الست مننا طول السنة مخنوقة وعاملة زى العسكرى فى الخدمة  :: 
بالإضافة كمان ان أعصاب الجميع تعبت من اللى بيحصل فى البلد طول الوقت 
فرصة بقى الامتحانات والدنيا فضيت شوية نجرى على البحر نستمتع بالأزرق والماء الصافى وجمال خلق الله 
ونتحرر ..

اعملوا حسابكم ..مش هتفلتوا  ::

----------


## اليمامة

*أبو الفتوح يحقق أعلى الأصوات في واشنطن تلاه موسى وصباحي وشفيق ومرسي*


*آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 18 مايو 2012 - 10:15 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة**حقق المرشح الرئاسي عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح أعلى نسبة أصوات في دائرة واشنطن الانتخابية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حيث حصل على 882 صوتا تلاه عمرو موسى بـ 664 صوتا، ثم حمدين صباحي بـ 661 صوتا ثم أحمد شفيق بـ 454 صوتا، ثم محمد مرسي بـ 300 صوتا.*

أعلن ذلك السفير سامح شكري سفير مصر لدى الولايات المتحدة في الدقائق الأولى من صباح الجمعة بتوقيت واشنطن بعد الانتهاء من مرحلة الاقتراع والفرز في الانتخابات الرئاسية باللجنة الفرعية بسفارة مصر في واشنطن.

وأوضح أن إجمالي عدد أصوات الناحبين المسجلين في واشنطن بلغ 6276، ووصل عدد الناخبين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم إلى 3103، وبلغ إجمالي عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 3068 صوتا وإجمالي عدد الأصوات الباطلة 35 صوتا وجاءت النتيجة على النحو التالي: المرشح عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح عبد الهادي أبو سعد 882 صوتا، ثم المرشح عمرو محمود أبو زيد موسى 664 صوتا، ثم المرشح حمدين عبد العاطي عبد المقصود صباحي 661 صوتا، ثم المرشح أحمد محمد شفيق زكي 454 صوتا ثم المرشح محمد محمد مرسي عيسى العياط 300 صوتا.

وحصل المرشح محمد سليم العوا 49 صوتا، والمرشح خالد على عمر على المحلاوي 49 صوتا، المرشح هشام محمد عثمان البسطويسي 4 أصوات، والمرشح أحمد حسام كمال حامد خير الله على، على صوتين وكذلك المرشح أبو العز حسن على الحريري أما المرشح عبد الله حسن على الأشعل حصل على صوت واحد.

وأشار السفير إلى أنه سيتم إعلان نتائج التصويت والفرز في قنصليات مصر في نيويورك ولوس أنجلوس وشيكاغو وهيوست بعد الانتهاء من الفرز، وذلك نظرا لفارق التوقيت في لوس أنجلوس وزيادة عدد الأصوات في نيويورك على سبيل المثال.

وفي نفس السياق، حصل المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح على 223 صوتا، وذلك في عملية فرز وإحصاء أصوات أبناء الجالية المصرية المقيمة بالنمسا في المرحلة الأولى من الانتخابات الرئاسة، بينما حصل عمرو موسى على 171 صوتا، تلاه حمدين صباحي ب 129 صوتا، ثم الدكتور محمد مرسي 111 صوتا، والفريق أحمد شفيق 109 أصوات، وخالد علي 12 صوتا، وأخيرا الدكتور محمد سليم العوا ب 6 أصوات، فيما لم يحصل أي من المرشحين الباقين على أي أصوات انتخابية.

وقال سفير مصر لدى النمسا وممثلها لدى المنظمات الدولية خالد شمعة - فى تصريح له اليوم الجمعة - "إن الأصوات الانتخابية بلغت 761 صوتا من إجمالي المسجلين في كشوف الانتخابات والبالغ عددهم 1510 ناخبين، مشيرا إلى أن نسبة التصويت بلغت نحو 50\%".وأشار إلى أن عملية الفرز وإحصاء الأصوات الانتخابية تمت بالكامل تحت متابعة ممثلي بعض المرشحين، إلى جانب ممثلي وسائل الإعلام المصرية في شفافية كاملة أشاد بها الجميع عقب الانتهاء من الفرز.

----------


## اليمامة

*مرسي يتصدر أصوات المصريين بالسودان يليه أبو الفتوح وصباحي*


*آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 18 مايو 2012 - 10:12 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة**حصل الدكتور محمد مرسي، المرشح لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية على أعلى عدد من أصوات المواطنين المصريين بالسودان، الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم في الانتخابات الرئاسية التي انتهى التصويت فيها بالنسبة للمصريين بالخارج الليلة الماضية، تلاه الدكتور عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح ثم حمدين صباحي وعمرو موسى.*

وذكر بيان صادر عن السفارة المصرية بالخرطوم الليلة الماضية، أن الدكتور مرسي حصل على 241 صوتًا، والدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح حصل على 139 صوتًا ثم حمدين صباحي 112 صوتًا، وعمرو موسى 61 صوتًا.

وحسب نتائج فرز الأصوات فقد حصل المرشح أحمد شفيق على 43 صوتًا وخالد علي (7 أصوات) والدكتور سليم العوا (5 أصوات) ومحمد عبد الفتاح فوزي عيسى (صوت واحد)، وهشام البسطويسي (صوت واحد)، بينما لم يحصل كل من أبو العز الحريري وعبد الله الأشعل ومحمود حسام الدين وأحمد حسام خير الله على أصوات.

وأشار البيان لدى انتهاء عمليات الفرز الليلة الماضية، إلى أن نسبة التصويت أقل من 50%؛ حيث بلغ عدد المسجلين للتصويت 1339 مواطنًا مصريًا، شارك منهم 611 وكان عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 610، بينما هناك صوت واحد باطل؛ بسبب عدم إبداء الرأي.

وعلى صعيد متصل، أكد أشرف عقل، سفير مصر لدى اليمن،أن العملية الانتخابية على مرشح الرئاسة المصرية تمت بمقر السفارة باليمن في هدوء ونجاح تامين، لافتًا النظر إلى أن نسبة الإقبال على التصويت خلال الأيام الماضية وحتى أمس بلغت 67.5% من إجمالي ممن لهم الحق في الإدلاء بأصواتهم.

وأعلن السفير اشرف عقل، سفير مصر لدى اليمن نتيجة الفرز في حضور وسائل الإعلام المصرية واليمنية، وقال: "إن المرشح الرئاسي محمد مرسى حصل على 109 أصوات، وحصل عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح على 72 صوتًا، بينما حصل عمرو موسى على 37 صوتًا وحصل حمدين صباحي على 31 صوتًا، وحصل أحمد شفيق على 30 صوتًا، وحصل محمد سليم العوا على 12 صوتًا، وحصل هشام البسطويسي على 5 أصوات، وحصل خالد علي، على صوتين فقط، ليصل إجمالي عدد الأصوات 298 صوتًا".

وأكد السفير المصري أشرف عقل، سفير مصر لدى اليمن، في تصريح له بهذه المناسبة أهمية هذه الانتخابات الرئاسية في الولوج بمصر إلى عهد جديد ومرحلة جديدة، في تاريخ مصر الحديثة.

----------


## اليمامة

*المؤشرات تؤگــد تقدم موسى وصباحى فى أستراليا ونيوزيلاندا**السفارات المصرية تبدأ فرز أصوات انتخابات الرئاسة اليوم**آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 18 مايو 2012 - 9:50 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة**تبدأ السفارات المصرية فى 166 دولة اليوم، فى فرز أصوات الناخبين المصريين بالخارج، بعد إغلاق باب الاقتراع أمس، فيما أعلنت المؤشرات الأولية، تقدم المرشح الرئاسى عمرو موسى فى نتائج الفرز بأستراليا، التى تتميز بفروق التوقيت، وحصوله على 36 فى المائة من جملة الأصوات، وحلّ حمدين صباحى ثانيا بـ30 فى المائة، وجاء فى المركز الثالث عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح بـ 28 فى المائة من إجمالى الأصوات.*

وقال وزير الخارجية المصرى محمد كامل عمرو إن 224 ألفا و448 مصريا صوتوا فى الخارج حتى صباح أمس الأول، متوقعا تزايد النسبة بعد فرز الأصوات التى تصل السفارات عبر البريد. وكشف عمرو «أن الرياض احتلت المرتبة الأولى، بعد تصويت 60 ألف ناخب تلتها الكويت بـ43 ألف، ثم جدة 42 ألف، وأكد أن عملية التصويت تمت بنجاح وسهولة، وتم تطبيق الباركود «الرقم المسلسل» لأول مرة، بحيث يضمن عدم تكرار التصويت مرة أخرى لأى مواطن، مشيرا إلى أنه كان هناك 25 حالة لتكرار التصويت من بين 225 ألف مصرى أدلوا بأصواتهم وهى نسبة صغيرة كما تواجد مندوبو المرشحين المعتمدين ووسائل الإعلام ومنظمات المجتمع المدنى المعتمدة.

وقال عمرو إن عمليات الفرز ستبدأ بعد تصويت آخر مواطن متواجد داخل حرم السفارة، ونوه إلى أن الخارجية كانت أرسلت تعزيزات كبيرة من دبلوماسيين وإداريين لبعض السفارات والقنصليات بالخارج وخصوصا فى السعودية والتى يوجد بها أعداد كبيرة من المواطنين كما تم إرسال أجهزة بجانب الدعم البشرى والدبلوماسى وذلك لإتمام العملية الانتخابية بنجاح على مدى 24 ساعة.

مشيرا إلى أن التصويت فى الانتخابات الرئاسية كان أكبر من الانتخابات البرلمانية حيث صوت فى الانتخابات البرلمانية 218 ألف مصرى بينما صوت فى الانتخابات الرئاسية 225 ألف مصرى حتى الآن.

مؤكدا أن كل سفارة باعتبارها لجنة فرعية ستعلن النتيجة بشكل منفصل بعد انتهاء الفرز طبقا لتعليمات اللجنة العليا.

ورد عمرو، على ما وصف بوجود 25 محاولة تزوير وتأثير ذلك على نزاهة الانتخابات، وقال: «ربما بعض هذه الحالات كانت تتم بحسن نية مثل محاولة التصويت مرتين بالبريد وبشكل مباشر خوفا من عدم وصول البريد وكانت هناك محاولات أيضا تتم لاختبار مدى دقة عمل اللجنة ومن الصعب إثبات سوء النية». فيما يتعلق بقلة عدد المصوتين فى بعض الدول، خصوصا فى أوروبا قال وزير الخارجية: «ربما لاشتراط وجود بطاقة الرقم القومى، وقد أرسلنا إلى اللجنة العليا للموافقة على إمكانية التصويت بجواز السفر المميكن وهو ما قبلته اللجنة العليا».

وحول ما تردد عن رغبة أنصار مرشح جماعة الإخوان محمد مرسى المبيت بجوار صناديق الاقتراع فى سفارة مصر بسلطنة عمان، أكد عمرو أن تعليمات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، والتى تم التمسك بها، هى عدم السماح للمبيت بجانب الصناديق التى تم تشميعها».
وصحح عمرو، ما تردد حول واقعة استبعاد دبلوماسى مصرى من السفارة المصرية بالرياض لوجود قرابة مع المرشح أحمد شفيق، فقال: الدبلوماسى، طلب إجازة لمدة شهر قبل الانتخابات.

----------


## اليمامة

*«العليا للرئاسة» تحيل مخالفات الدعاية الانتخابية للنيابة*

*آخر تحديث يوم الجمعة 18 مايو 2012 - 9:30 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة**أكدت مصادر قضائية فى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، لـ«الشروق»، أن اللجنة أحالت عدة بلاغات ضد مخالفات الدعاية الانتخابية للمرشحين، إلى النيابة العامة، للتحقيق فيها، على أن تتم إحالة المتهمين إلى القضاء، فى حالة ثبوت المخالفات.*وتتضمن البلاغات المحالة للنيابة العامة، اتهام إعلان «سيناوى» الخاص بالمرشح محمد سليم العوا، بأنه يمثل خطورة على الأمن القومى، وفقا للجنة الأداء الإعلامى، التى قررت وقف إذاعته، بالإضافة إلى واقعة نقل مؤيدى المرشح أحمد شفيق إلى أحد مؤتمراته الجماهيرية، باستخدام سيارات الإسعاف الحكومية.وأوضحت المصادر أن اللجنة الفرعية المختصة بمراقبة مصادر تمويل المرشحين، وتجاوز سقف الدعاية الانتخابية، لم ترفع تقريرها للجنة العليا للانتخابات حتى الآن، «ولم يتبين حتى الآن ما إذا كان أحد المرشحين قد تجاوز سقف الدعاية، المحدد بـ10 ملايين جنيه»، مؤكدة أنه «لن يتم شطب أى مرشح يتجاوز سقف الدعاية، ولكن ستتم مخاطبة الجهات الإدارية المختصة، لإزالة الدعاية المتجاوزة، سواء كانت لافتات معلقة فى الشوارع، أو مواد إعلانية فى وسائل الإعلام».وبحسب المصادر القضائية، «سيتم إعداد التقارير بشأن الحسابات البنكية الخاصة بالمرشحين، والخاضعة لإشراف اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، بعد انتهاء الانتخابات، وليس الآن، للتأكد من عدم تلقى هذه الحسابات أى تبرعات أجنبية، أو تخطى المبالغ المصروفة منها سقف الدعاية الانتخابية»، مشيرة إلى أن المعلومات الأولية لم تكشف عن حدوث أى تجاوز مالى فى هذه الحسابات، وأن كل التبرعات المحالة إليها من داخل البلاد، جاءت من أفراد ومؤسسات خاصة.وأشارت المصادر إلى أن إعلان المرشح الرئاسى لحزب الجيل الديمقراطى، محمد فوزى عيسى، عن تنازله للمرشح المنافس عمرو موسى، لن يتم إثباته فى بطاقة الاقتراع، لسابقة إغلاق باب التنازلات فى 8 مايو الحالى، وطباعة بطاقات اقتراع المصريين فى الخارج، متضمنة اسم فوزى.وفى سياق متصل، عقد رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، المستشار فاروق سلطان، الأمين العام للجنة، اجتماعا برؤساء المحاكم الابتدائية فى جميع المحافظات، بفندق ميريديان المواجه لمقر اللجنة العليا، مساء أمس الأول

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

*شفيق يلغي زيارته لأسيوط غدا.. وأنصاره يحرسونه بالسلاح الآلي والجرينوف بقنا*

*تولى أنصار الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، تأمين موكبه في محافظة قنا، من خلال مرافقته بسيارتين نصف نقل محملتين بالأسلحة الآلية والجرينوف، فيما التزم جهاز الشرطة، الذي يرافقه بثلاث سيارات، بالصمت وتركوه في حماية أنصاره.*كان شفيق قد وصل إلي محافظة قنا ظهر اليوم حيث بدأ جولته بزيارة لضريح عبد الرحيم القناوي، بعدما تأخر عن موعد صلاة الجمعة، حيث التقي بعدد كبير من مشايخ الطرق الصوفية والأشراف، بينما نجح أنصاره في إبعاد معارضيه عن المسجد قبل وصوله بفترة وجيزة، بعد اشتباكات حادة، حيث تعالت الهتافات فور وصوله "شفيق يا ولد العم إحنا وراك بالدم".وأجرى شفيق عقب زيارة إلي مطرانية قنا، التقى خلالها بالرهبان والأساقفة، قبل أن يتجه إلى قرية الصميطة، التابعة لقبائل الهوارة، حيث عقد لقاءات جماهيرية، يعقد بعدها مؤتمرا انتخابيا بالقرب من مصنع الألومونيوم بمدينة نجع حمادي.وكان من المقرر أن يتجه شفيق غدا السبت إلى أسيوط وفقا لبرنامج جولته في الصعيد، إلا أن مصادر في الحملة أكدت لـ"الشروق" إلغاء الزيارة، دون توضيح السبب.

----------


## اليمامة

*عزمي بشارة: من المنطقي ألا يكون رئيس مصر من نفس تيار البرلمان أو العسكري*

*أكد الدكتور عزمي بشارة، الكاتب والمفكر السياسي، اليوم الجمعة، أنه من المنطقي ألا يكون الرئيس المنتخب في مصر، من نفس التيار الذي يسيطر على البرلمان، ولا من توجه المجلس العسكري نفسه.*

وأشار بشارة، عبر صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي، (فيس بوك)، أن ما طرحه، «كان موقف التيار المنتخب الذي يسيطر على البرلمان، قبل أن يغير رأيه».

وقال بشارة: «بغض النظر عن نتائج الانتخابات المصرية، فإن مرحلة من التوازن بين الرئيس والبرلمان والجيش، سوف تحمي مصر في المرحلة الانتقالية نحو الديمقراطية».

وأضاف: "من هنا يفضل أن تكون القوى المتحكمة في هذه المؤسسات، قوى تعبرعن قطاعات اجتماعية وسياسية مختلفة، والشعب يقرر، معتبرا أن « وجود رئيس من نفس توجه المجلس العسكري، سوف يضاعف قوة المجلس، وانتخاب رئيس من نفس حزب الأغلبية البرلمانية، إضافة لرئيس حكومة، مرجح أن يكون مدعوما من الأغلبية البرلمانية، وهذا حقها».

وتابع: «يعني ثلاث مناصب رئيسية في يد حزب واحد، وهذا خطر شمولي على ديمقراطية وليدة، إلا اذا لم تكن الديمقراطية هي الهدف، أي ليس تحقيق أهداف الثورة هو الهدف».

واعتبر بشارة، أن «أي رئيس منتخب ديمقراطيا، بعد ثورة كهذه هو رئيس شرعي، ولن يكون بوسع أحد من المرشحين، إذا انتخب أن يعيد عجلة التاريخ إلى الخلف، أو أن يعيد الاستبداد، ولكن الطريق الأسلم برأينا لتحقيق الاستقرار والبناء والتوزان بين السلطات هو المبين أعلاه، وهو رأي فقط».

واستكمل بقوله: «لقد أخطأت القوى السياسية الثورية، أنها بدأت التنافس السياسي، قبل أن تحقق برنامج التغيير الذي يوحدها، وهذا خطأ تاريخي».

واختتم بشارة رسالته المكتوبة، موضحا أنه «من الفروق الرئيسية التي تميز بين النموذج الباكستاني من جهة، والتركي أو البرازيلي من جهة أخرى، يكمن في وعي النخب السياسية والتزامها بالديمقراطية، ولا أحد يتمنى لمصر نموذجا باكستانيا».

----------


## اليمامة

*صباحي وأبو الفتوح يتصدران نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية في السويد ولاتفيا*

أبو الفتوح وصباحي في مظاهرات بميدان التحرير - أرشيفية

*أعلن أسامة المجدوب، سفير مصر لدى السويد ولاتفيا، اليوم الجمعة، نتيجة فرز الأصوات في الانتخابات الرئاسية التي شارك فيها أعضاء الجالية المصرية في السويد ولاتفيا.*

وقال المجدوب إن حمدين صباحي تصدر النتائج بـ113 صوتا، بفارق خمسة أصوات عن الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، الذي حصل على 108 صوتا، يليهما في المرتبة الثالثة أحمد شفيق بـ73 صوتا، بينما حصل عمرو موسى على 44 صوتا بفارق ثمانية أصوات عن محمد مرسي الذي حصل على 36 صوتا، وحصد خالد علي 6 أصوات، يليه محمد سليم العوا بثلاثة أصوات، وصوتين لكل من محمد فوزي ومحمود حسام.

وأوضح المجدوب أن عدد المصريين المقيدين في السجل الانتخابي في السويد ولاتفيا يبلغ 886 مواطنا، شارك منهم 396 فقط سواء بالحضور للسفارة أو بالبريد، ونوه بأنه تم استبعاد 5 مظاريف انتخابية لوجود مخالفات واضحة بها فضلا عن 4 أصوات باطلة.

وفيما يتعلق بلاتفيا، أوضح السفير المجدوب أن 4 مواطنين مصريين هم المسجلين فقط في لاتفيا ولكنهم لم يشاركوا في هذه الانتخابات.

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> *شفيق يلغي زيارته لأسيوط غدا.. وأنصاره يحرسونه بالسلاح الآلي والجرينوف بقنا*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تولى أنصار الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، تأمين موكبه في محافظة قنا،* .



رسالة لمؤيدين شفيق : بقا بالذمة انتم عاوزين رئيس يمشى فى موكب حراسة تانى  ويضربوه بالنار اللى يعترض الموكب علشان يقدمله شكوى ولا انتوه ادمنتوه ده  !!
 ولا عاوزين رئيس يمشى وسطنا عادى ومش خايف من حد !!

----------


## اليمامة

> رسالة لمؤيدين شفيق : بقا بالذمة انتم عاوزين رئيس يمشى فى موكب حراسة تانى  ويضربوه بالنار اللى يعترض الموكب علشان يقدمله شكوى ولا انتوه ادمنتوه ده  !!
>  ولا عاوزين رئيس يمشى وسطنا عادى ومش خايف من حد !!



هههههههه
هوفيه اكتر من الضرب بالجزمة يا عادل ؟
هو شفيق عايز ايه تانى علشان يفهم !!
عجبت لك يا زمن 
مين يصدق ان دا هو القطة المغمضة اللى مسكت رئاسة الوزراء على استحياء 
نفسى افهم مين اللى طلعها فى دماغه لغاية لما صدق نفسه رئيس الجمهورية ؟
الأنكى بقى يا عادل ..انه يبقى فعلا رئيس الجمهورية ! ::

----------


## اليمامة

*مرسي يحصد 17149 صوتا بالكويت ليحصل على المركز الأول متقدما على أبو الفتوح*


*حصد الدكتور محمد مرسي، مرشح الإخوان المسلمين في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية 17149 صوتا، طبقا لنتائج فرز أصوات المصريين المقيمين بدولة الكويت، ليحصل على المركز الأول في واحدة من أهم المراكز التصويتية للمغتربين، متخطيا الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، الذي حل ثانيا بـ14109 صوتا.*

وحصل حمدين صباحي على المركز الثالث، بـ9031 صوتا، يليه عمرو موسى بـ8867 صوتا، ثم أحمد شفيق بـ 5048، تلاه محمد سليم العوا بـ725 صوتا، ثم خالد علي 92 صوتا، وهشام البسطويسي 41 صوتا.

وحصل المرشحان حسام خير الله وأبو العز الحريري على 10 أصوات لكل منهما، يليهما محمود حسام ومحمد فوزي بـ3 أصوات لكل منهما، وجاء عبد الله الأشعل في المركز الأخير بصوت واحد.

يذكر أن عدد المصريين المسجلين في كشوف الناخبين بالكويت يبلغ 119234 ناخب، وقام بالتصويت فعليا 57151، وتم استبعاد 1378 صوتا بسبب عدم اكتمال أوراق المستندات المطلوبة للتصويت، وبلغت عدد الأصوات الباطلة 485.

----------


## اليمامة

يقال ان معظم المصريين بالخارج خاصة فى الدول العربية على رأسهم السعودية بيصوتوا لموسى وشفيق كأنه أبوهم ؟ ..ماحدش يعرف ايه السبب ؟

----------


## nariman

> يقال ان معظم المصريين بالخارج خاصة فى الدول العربية على رأسهم السعودية بيصوتوا لموسى وشفيق كأنه أبوهم ؟ ..ماحدش يعرف ايه السبب ؟


هو بصراحة حجم التصويت في الخارج مش باعتبره مقياس خصوصا ان النسبة نزلت كتير عن الانتخابات التشريعية وأصلا المحصلة على بعضها أقل من نصف أصوات محافظة القاهرة
مش مقياس يعني الحسم الحقيقي داخل مصر

بالنسبة للبيانات والأخبار اللي بتطلع علينا ..انا سمعت حاجة زي كده ان مرسي مكتسح في الدول العربية بالذات والله أعلم طبعا ..انما الشفيق فريق !!!!!

أصل مرسي ممكن أفهمها شوية من باب اننا نقول ان معظم المصريين في الخليج يميلون للإخوان وما يسمى مشروع النهضة بالنسبة لهم خيرت الشاطر زي مرسي المهم أي حد تبع الجماعة 
انما شفيق يبقى زي أبوهم ..طب ازاي ولو كده ومعظم المصريين هناك بيموتوا في الحكم العسكري طب هاجروا وسابوا البلد ليه ؟!  ولما بينتخبوه بالقوة دي طب ما يتفضلوا يرجعوا يعيشوا تحت حكمه لو نجح !!

----------


## اليمامة

طبعا التصويت فى الخارج مش مقياس خالص .. كلهم على بعضهم باللى هايصوتوا فعليا يمكن ييجوا زى اكبر احياء القاهرة ..بس لو تلاحظى انا ذكرت السعودية بالتحديد لانها أكبر تجمع مصرى بالخارج ويليها الكويت وحتى الآن السعودية لم تفصح بعد عن نتيجتها مثل باقى الدول .. وطبعا السعودية لها سياسة معينة فى النظام المصرى لا اعرف اذا كانت نالت المصريين هناك واللا لأ ..بس من خلال تصفحى للمواقع الاخبارية وتعليقات المصريين معظمهم فعلا صوت لعمرو موسى بالتحديد ..ناهيك طبعا يا ناريمان ان فيه ناس بتتغير بعد ما بتطلع برا .. الرؤية من الداخل بتصبح غير الرؤية من الخارج ربما لاعتبارات سياسية او شخصية هما بيشوفوها .. بس حتى الآن وفى معظم الدول العربية بالتحديد 5 دول مرسى متقدم ويليه ابو الفتوح ..واذا كان الناس ..وعددهم مش قليل جوا مصر بيرشحوا موسى وشفيق ..وهما اللى جوا وقرصتهم الحالة ..يبقى هانستغرب على اللى برا ..وربنا يستر

----------


## اليمامة

*غرفة عمليات على مدار الساعة.. وقف عمليات الصيانة الدورية.. والدفع بوحدات الديزل حول اللجان**تفاصيل خطة الطوارئ لتأمين إمدادات الكهرباء في اللجان أيام الانتخابات والفرز*

*بدأت شركات توزيع الكهرباء بمختلف محافظات مصر، في اتخاذ الاستعدادات اللازمة لتأمين التغذية الكهربائية للجان الانتخابية، والدفع بوحدات ديزل للطوارئ، لتأمين التغذية الكهربائية للجان خلال الانتخابات الرئاسية وعمليات فرز الأصوات.*وأكد الدكتور أكثم أبو العلا، وكيل وزارة الكهرباء، أن القطاع اتخذ كل الاستعدادات اللازمة لتأمين استمرار التيار الكهربائي بكافة اللجان الانتخابية لاختيار رئيس الجمهورية، التي ستبدأ يومي الأربعاء والخميس القادمين .وقال أبو العلا، إن استعدادات مكثفة اتخذت لدفع ماكينات الطوارئ لتأمين الإمداد بالكهرباء في اللجان، وقيام المتخصصين من شركات الكهرباء بالمساعدة في مراجعة التوصيلات الكهربائية باللجان الانتخابية.وأضاف أن هناك تعليمات بوقف أعمال الصيانة الدورية خلال الانتخابات الفرز، واستمرار عمل غرف العمليات خلال فترة الانتخابات التي تم إعدادها على مستوى كل شركة، فضلا عن غرفة العمليات المركزية في الوزارة لمتابعة الموقف على مدار الساعة.

----------


## اليمامة

*رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة السابق: يستحيل التلاعب في نتائج انتخابات الرئاسة*آخر تحديث: الأحد 20 مايو 2012 - 8:36 ص | بتوقيت القاهرة



*وجه المستشار رفعت السيد- رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة السابق، رسالته إلى كل من يحاول التشكيك في نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية، أو الزعم بأن المادة 28 تحصن قرارات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، قائلاً: "من المستحيل أن تخرج اللجنة بنتيجة مخالفة أو مغايرة للنتيجة التي أجمع عليها الشعب المصري"، مؤكدًا أن ذلك لا يعد انتحارًا سياسياً أو مهنياً فحسب، بل نوع من قتل النفس باليد، وهو الأمر الذي يستحيل على قاضي أو مواطن أن يلجأ إليه مهما كانت التأثيرات.*
وأضاف رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة السابق- في مداخلة تليفونية له لبرنامج (صفحة جديدة) على شاشة التليفزيون المصري- أن النتيجة التي ستسفر عنها انتخابات الرئاسة وما وضع لها من ضوابط وقواعد تجعلها لا يمكن بل يستحيل أن يحدث لها أي نوع من التغيير.

مشيرًا إلى أن المصريين بعد ثورة يناير قد تغيروا بنسبة لا تقل عن 160 درجة من 180 درجة؛ متابعاً أن هذا التغيير قد يكون فيه كثير من الإيجابيات وفيه أيضًا كثير من السلبيات. ولفت إلى أنه من ضمن هذه الإيجابيات التي أفرزتها ثورة يناير أن الشعب المصري بات كله يحافظ على إرادته الانتخابية وصوته الانتخابي، ولن يستطع أحد أن يحل إرادته محل إرادة أي ناخب في مصر.

وأكد المستشار رفعت السيد، أن الدولة الممثلة في المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة والحكومة ومجلس الشعب واللجنة الرئاسية تبذل قصارى جهدها في إبداع كافة الوسائل التي تؤدي إلى إخراج انتخابات الرئاسة نزيهة شفافة لا تشوبها شائبة.

----------


## اليمامة

*«ائتلاف أقباط مصر» يؤيد صباحى.. وشفيق يحصل على 71% فى استطلاع للاقباط*آخر تحديث: الأحد 20 مايو 2012 - 8:20 ص | بتوقيت القاهرة

*فى الوقت الذى أعلنت فيه حركة شبابية قبطية عن دعمها لمرشح وصفته بـ«الثورى»، هو حمدين صباحى، أعلن نجيب جبرائيل رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان فى مؤتمر له عن دعم مرشح دائما ما يوصف بأنه «فلول، وجزء من نظام مبارك»، هو الفريق أحمد شفيق، وذكر إن هذا التأييد جاء بعد استطلاع للرأى بين الأقباط قامت به منظمته، ولم يذكر خلال المؤتمر عدد العينة التى خضعت للإستطلاع ولا فى أى المحافظات تم إجرائه مما لا يوضح بناء على ماذا حصل أحمد شفيق على 71% وعمرو موسى على 16% وحمدين صباحى على 13%.*
وأعلن إئتلاف أقباط مصر عن دعمه للمرشح الرئاسى حمدين صباحى، ليكون مرشحهم الذى يدعموه ويصوتون له فى الانتخابات ، بعد إنهاء حملتهم «طرق أبواب مرشحى الرئاسة»، خلال الأسابيع الثلاثة الماضية التى التقوا فيها ما أسموهم المرشحين المؤيدين للدولة المدنية وهم “خالد على، أبو العز الحريرى، هشام البسطويسى، عمرو موسى وحمدين صباحى.

ويعد الإئتلاف أول حركة قبطية شبابية تعلن عن دعمها وتايدها لمرشح بعينه فى الانتخابات الرئاسية، وقال فادى يوسف منسق الائتلاف لـ «التحرير»، إن حمدين صباحى نال أعلى تصويت بين أعضاء الجمعية العمومية فى أخر جلسة لها بمقر الائتلاف، مضيفا حمدين صباحى حصل على اغلبية أصوات أعضاء الائتلاف لأنه ممثل للتيار الثورى ويكرس مبدأ المواطنة والمساواة بين جميع المواطنين ويشمل برنامجه الانتخابى الاهتمام بالفقراء والمحافظة على جميع حقوق الشعب المصرى ومنهجية عمله لتأسيس دولة وطنية ديمقراطية مدنية وفكره المعتدل ولانه «واحد مننا».

فى حين قال نجيب جبرائيل فى مؤتمر له بأحد فنادق مصر الجديدة، إن نتيجة الاستطلاع الذى أجرته منظمته أقيمت على عينات كبيرة من الأقباط فى مختلف المحافظات وتم تطبيقه وفقا لمعايير وضعت لاختيار المرشح بعد دراسة برامج جميع المرشحين وأبدى الجميع رفضهم لتحويل مصر لدولة دينية ومن ثم رفضت العينة اختيار مرشحى الإسلام السياسى.

وأضاف أن المعايير التى قام عليها الاستطلاع هى أن يكون المرشح مؤمنا بالدولة المدينة ولا يغلب الانتماء الدينى على الوطن ويكون قادر على بناء الدولة الحديثة وقادر على استيعاب كل المصريين دون تمييز، ورفض وصف بعض المرشحين بالفلول طالما لم تتم ادانته أو يثبت عليه شىء.

----------


## اليمامة

*التحقيق مع 50 شخصا في قضية التوكيلات المخالفة لمرشحي الرئاسة بالقليوبية*


*بدأت نيابة بنها بإشراف المستشار محمد حمزة، المحامي العام لنيابات شمال القليوبية، التحقيق في قضية التوكيلات المخالفة لمرشحي الرئاسة التي كشفتها اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، وأمرت بالتحقيق فيها مؤخرا، حيث استمع أحمد عاشور، رئيس النيابة، إلى أقوال 6 مواطنين، كما أمرت باستدعاء 50 آخرين للتحقيق معهم في قضية التوكيلات المخالفة.*من ناحية أخرى، أمرت النيابة بإخلاء سبيل المتهمين الستة الذين تم التحقيق معهم، حيث أنكروا التهم الموجهة إليهم، والمتضمنة عمل توكيل لأكثر من مرشح، كما كشفت التحقيقات أن التوكيلات المخالفة والمرسلة من اللجنة العليا تخص 5 من المرشحين الكبار، ومحررة بمختلف مكاتب التوثيق والشهر العقاري بالمحافظة خاصة مكتب بنها، وتبين أن معظمها صحيح ، لكن عددا كبيرا من المتهمين قام بتحرير توكيلات لأكثر من مرشح .

----------


## اليمامة

*استبعاد 8 آلاف و277 صوتا غير مستوفيين للشروط ليصل العدد النهائي إلى 84 ألف صوت**سفارة مصر في الرياض تنتهي من فرز ثلث الأصوات.. وإعلان النتائج الرسمية غدا**واصلت لجنة الفرز في السفارة المصرية بالرياض، أعمالها بحضور مندوبي المرشحين، وبمشاركة جميع أعضاء السفارة، والمكاتب الفنية، حيث انتهت من فرز ثلث الأصوات.*وقال السفير محمود عوف في تصريح له، إنه تم الانتهاء من فرز نحو 30 % من الأصوات، التي بلغ عددها الإجمالي سواء بالحضور الشخصي أو الإرسال عبر البريد حوالي 84 ألفا وخمسة أصوات بعد استبعاد 8 آلاف و277 صوتا بالبريد غير مستوفيين لشروط الإرسال البريدي، التي حددتها اللجنة العليا للانتخابات.وقال السفير عوف، إنه ستتم إحالة الأصوات المكررة إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، تمهيدًا لإحالتها للنيابة العامة، لاتخاذ ما تراه من إجراءات في هذا الشأن.

----------


## اليمامة

*مبادرة نداء الضمير لعدم التصويت للفلول موسى وشفيق*


*قبل يومين على موعد إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية، أطلق عدد من أساتذة الجامعات والمثقفين و أسر شهداء الثورة، مبادرة "نداء الضمير" لدعوة الشعب المصري لعدم التصويت لمرشحي النظام السابق عمرو موسى وأحمد شفيق خلال الانتخابات الرئاسية، داعين في الوقت ذاته إلى اختيار بين المرشحين الشرفاء الذين لم يلوثوا يوما بالانتماء للنظام السابق.*وأكد البيان الصادر عن المبادرة، التي أعلنت خلال مؤتمر صحفي بنقابة الأطباء أمس، "أن هناك من يسعى إلى إعادة إنتاج النظام القديم ليس فقط في سياساته ولكن أيضا في أشخاصه، ويخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية أشخاص عملوا مع النظام السابق لسنوات طويلة تورطوا في الفساد أو سكتوا عنه".من جانبه، قال المستشار محمد فؤاد نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة: " لا يمكن أن يحدث أي تغيير أو إصلاح إذا نجح أحد رموز النظام السابق في الانتخابات الرئاسية، مؤكدا أن نجاح موسى أو شفيق يعد اغتيال للشعب المصري وخيانة لدماء الشهداء".وأضاف فؤاد قائلاً: "أن موسى وشفيق كانوا ضمن نظام مبارك الذي كان يحمى المصالح الأمريكية و الإسرائيلية في المنطقة، فضلا عن المساعدة في توسعات الغرب الاستعمارية وتأمين الممرات الملاحية لقواتهم، مشيرا إلى أنه في حالة وجود تزوير فج في الانتخابات سنعود إلى يوم 11 فبراير، ويجب أن يصدر مجلس الشعب إعلان دستوري جديد يحدد ملامح الفترة المقبلة".واعتبر محمد عصمت سيف الدولة المتخصص في الدراسات الفلسطينية: " أن موسى هو المرشح الذي يعيد نظام مبارك مرة أخرى، مشككا في أن يكون شفيق مرشح جاد لخوض الانتخابات وإنما دوره يقتصر على تلقى سهام الثوار باعتباره الوجه الأسود لنظام مبارك ويظل موسى الوجه الأبيض لهذا النظام".وعدد سيف الدولة سلبيات موسى  قائلاً: "أثناء تولية وزارة الخارجية وأمانة جامعة الدول العربية، ومنها إضفاء الشرعية للاحتلال الأمريكي على الخليج وكان راعيا لاتفاقية أوسلو، وقاد الصمت العربي أثناء الغزو الأمريكي لأفغانستان و العراق وتقسيم السودان".وأكد محمد عبد القدوس عضو مجلس نقابة الصحافيين: "أننا لن نسمح بالتلاعب في نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية، وأن شفيق مرفوض بدرجة أكبر عن موسى، موضحا أن شفيق هو تطبيق عملي لمبارك، ويتصرف بذات سلوكه من عمليات البلطجة والبطش، مشيرا إلى إرساله بلطجية يقتحمون النقابة أول أمس مثلما فعلها مبارك ثلاث مرات".

----------


## اليمامة

*بث مباشر.. جماعة الإخوان تحشد كل طاقاتها لضمان فوز محمد مرسي بالرئاسة*


*تنظم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمصر حشدا جماهيريا لم يسبق له مثيل، في ختام حملتها الانتخابية، اليوم الأحد؛ أملا في كسب أصوات المترددين، للفوز بانتخابات الرئاسة التي ستُجرى الأربعاء القادم، والتي يعتقد أنها ستكون أول انتخابات حرة ونزيهة من نوعها في البلاد.*وفي اليوم الأخير من الحملة دعت الجماعة المصريين "لحجز أماكنهم في أي مكان في مصر" تأييدا لمرشحها محمد مرسي، وترى الجماعة أن حشدها الليلة، والذي تنظم إحدى حلقاته أمام قصر عابدين الرئاسي، بوسط العاصمة، سيكون ذروة مشهودة لحملتها الدعائية لمرسي.ويبدو أن استطلاعات الرأي التي تجعل المرشح الإخواني متأخرا وراء منافسيه، لا تثير قلق أعضاء الجماعة، الذين ينفقون بسخاء على حملة واسعة لجذب الناخبين.واستطلاعات الرأي، وهي حديثة نسبيا في مصر، لا يعول عليها كثيرا، كما أن النسبة الكبيرة من الأصوات غير المحسومة تتسبب في تعقيد أي جهود لتحديد المرشح الأوفر حظا بالفوز في أول انتخابات رئاسية تشهد تنافسا حقيقيا.وقال فرج إبراهيم "44 عاما" من مدينة المنصورة: "المصريون شعب متدين ويبدو مرسي بتاع ربنا (متجها إلى الله)"، وأضاف: "لذلك سأعطيه صوتي وكذلك لأنني أعتقد أن الكثيرين سينتخبوه وسينجح".وبسبب شبكة من الأعضاء تمتد إلى أصغر القرى بمصر، عززت جماعة الإخوان نفوذها منذ الإطاحة بالرئيس السابق حسني مبارك، وإذا فازت الجماعة بمنصب رئيس الدولة بعد فوزها بالبرلمان تكون حققت صعودا تاريخيا بعد عشرات السنين من القمع الذي تعرضت له على أيدي رؤساء جاءوا من الجيش.وسيدعم ذلك أيضا اتجاها تمثل في فوز الإسلاميين عبر صناديق الاقتراع منذ ثورات الربيع العربي التي اندلعت العام الماضي، لكن الجماعة تدخل انتخابات يومي الأربعاء والخميس من موقع الدفاع، فاختيارها الأساسي لخوض الانتخابات وهو خيرت الشاطر، النائب الأول للمرشد العام، استبعدته لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية لعدم حصوله على عفو شامل، بعد إفراج صحي في قضية حكم عليه فيها بالسجن سبع سنوات عام 2007 أمام محكمة عسكرية بتهم شملت غسل الأموال.ويبدو مرسي الذي رشحته الجماعة على سبيل الاحتياط في اليوم الأخير قبل غلق باب الترشح مفتقدا بريق الزعامة،  وعلى الرغم من أن الجماعة تهيمن الآن على البرلمان فإن تأثيرها لا يزال ضئيلا على الحكومة المعينة من قبل المجلس العسكري، والتي لا تزال بدورها تكابد بسبب المتاعب التي نتجت عن إسقاط مبارك.وفي مدن دلتا النيل التي ضربتها الأزمة الاقتصادية منذ إسقاط مبارك، يقول سكان إن جماعة الإخوان تستحق أصواتهم لأنها وقفت معهم في هذه الضائقة بمساعدات مختلفة.وقال أحمد يوسف "41 عاما"، وهو موظف في مكتب اتصالات حكومي بمدينة طنطا: "إن شاء الله سأنتخبهم وأغلب الناس في المدينة سيفعلون الشيء نفسه. ليس هناك من خدمنا أكثر من الإخوان"، وأضاف، ملتفتا إلى محمد شرف الدين وهو بائع متجول يبلغ من العمر 40 عاما، "أعز أصدقائي هذا سيفعل نفس الشيء.. أليس كذلك؟".وقال شرف الدين: "مرسي من رجال الإخوان وجماعته هي التي توفر فرص عمل لأولادنا، وتقدم لنا سلعا لا نجدها في السوق، ربنا يبارك فيهم وفيه"، وكان شرف الدين يجوب المدينة ليوزع صور مرسي وملصقات الدعاية له.وتتسبب الأمية المتفشية واليأس الشديد الذي غذته 3 عقود من سياسات مبارك في صعوبة تأثير الوعود الانتخابية على هؤلاء الناخبين.وفي انتخابات البرلمان التي أجريت بين نوفمبر ويناير الماضيين فاز الإسلاميون بنحو 66%من أصوات الناخبين، حصلت جماعة الإخوان على القسم الأكبر منها.وبصورة جزئية، أنحت الأحزاب الليبرالية باللائمة في خسارتها على أنها بعيدة عن القواعد الشعبية بالمقارنة بالإسلاميين الذين استخدموا المساجد وشبكات الأعمال الخيرية لجذب الناخبين.ويقول نشطاء إخوان إن الانتقاد الذي تعرضت له الجماعة بشأن فشل البرلمان الذي يهيمن عليه الإسلاميون في التأثير على الحكومة خلال الشهور الماضية لن يؤثر كثيرا على معظم الناخبين.وقال إسماعيل فاروق، الذي يدعو لمرسي في مدينة سوهاج بجنوب مصر: "الدين في دم الشعب، وليس كل شخص يتعرض لوسائل الإعلام، ولذلك فإن صوتها غير مسموع".وفي سوهاج وغيرها يقوم الإخوان بمبادرات كجزء من حملة "مشروع النهضة" الذي يهدف لكسب الأصوات الغاضبة من سنوات الإهمال من جانب الحكومة في القاهرة.ومن يدعون لمرسي يقولون إنه اختيار جماعة الإخوان لرئاسة مصر، على النقيض من المرشح البارز عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح الذي فصلته الجماعة منها لأنه قال العام الماضي إنه سيرشح نفسه للمنصب، في الوقت الذي كانت فيه الجماعة تقول فيها إنها لن يكون لها مرشح، ويقتنص أبو الفتوح أصواتا من أقصى اليمين الإسلامي متمثلا في السلفيين ومن الإسلاميين المعتدلين والليبرالين.وتقوم جماعة الإخوان بتسويق مرسي باعتباره الممثل الحقيقي للحركة الإسلامية المحافظة، وفي اللافتات بالقاهرة يظهر مرسي بلحية قصيرة وإلى جواره الشعار "النهضة.. إرادة شعب" بدون ذكر الإسلام، أما في مدن الدلتا الصناعية والزراعية، فيظهر مرسي بلحية أطول وأكثر بياضا لبيان ورع أكثر، ويظهر إلى جواره شعار يتحدث عن نهضة مصر بمرجعية إسلامية.وقلل المخطط الاستراتيجي الإخواني مصطفى عبد الغفار، من شأن الانتقادات الموجهة لمواهب مرسي القيادية، وقال: "أعتقد أن كل الناس لاحظوا أن حملتنا ليست لمرسي كشخص لكن لمشروع النهضة الذي تتبناه الجماعة والذي سمع عنه المصريون منذ عام تقريبا".ومن أجل بيان قوتها التنظيمية أقامت الجماعة سلسلة بشرية من المؤيدين لها قالت إنها امتدت 760 كيلومترا يوم الخميس.لكن الرياح المعاكسة التي تواجه الإخوان تبدو أقوى مما كانت عليه قبل الانتخابات التشريعية، التي جنت فيها ثمار كفاحها الطويل ضد حكم مبارك، وفي الانتخابات التشريعية اشتكى منافسو الجماعة من أن حزبها - الحرية والعدالة - كسر قواعد الدعاية الانتخابية بالسعي لكسب أصوات الناخبين داخل وحول مراكز الاقتراع، وتقول الجماعة إن المرشحين الآخرين فعلوا الشيء نفسه.ويفترض أن يومي الصمت الانتخابي - غدا وبعد غد - سيكونان صارمين في الانتخابات الرئاسية، وقالت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية يوم السبت إن أوامر ستصدر بألقاء القبض على كل من يحاول التأثير على الناخبين خارج لجان الانتخاب حتى إذا كان ذلك عن طريق ارتداء قمصان أو قبعات عليها علامات تدل على مرشحين.وأظهرت دراسة مسحية أن لافتات المرشحين في دلتا النيل متكافئة، بينما كانت لافتات الإخوان في الانتخابات التشريعية طاغية، وقال أحمد رفاعي (32 عاما) ويعمل موظفا بطنطا: "لن أنتخب مرشح الإخوان المسلمين أبدا في الانتخابات الرئاسية لأنهم لم يأتوا بشيء إلى الآن إلا الفوضى"، وأضاف "طبعا حصدوا أصواتا كثيرة في الانتخابات التشريعية.. لن يتكرر هذا أبدا".

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> *مبادرة نداء الضمير لعدم التصويت للفلول موسى وشفيق*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *قبل يومين على موعد إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية، أطلق عدد من أساتذة الجامعات والمثقفين و أسر شهداء الثورة، مبادرة "نداء الضمير" لدعوة الشعب المصري لعدم التصويت لمرشحي النظام السابق عمرو موسى وأحمد شفيق خلال الانتخابات الرئاسية*



بصراحة الشباب سمع النداء وبيواجه حرب غير عادية دلوقتى 
وبالطبع انا منهم دلوقتى وخصوصاً ان شفيق من الشرقية وكأن من واجبهم إتجاهه انتخابه !!
كان محمد مرسى يعنى من المريخ !!
واللى كتير ميعرفش ان فى حملة منظمة لاستقطاب الاهالى الغلابة اللى مش فاهمين لانتخاب شفيق ..
واهالى المجندين واللى خرجوه من الجيش على المعاش واهاليهم .. ودفاعهم عن شفيق 
بان اسرائيل لو حاربتنا او حصل حرب مع اثيوبيا بسبب ملف المياه 
اى مرشح من المرشحين يصلح لمهمه حرب وهو قائد اعلى للقوات المسلحة !
حبيت اوصل اللى بيتقال وبيحصل
والله يرحمنا برحمته .. ويعديها على خير ويولى الاصلح

----------


## اليمامة

> بصراحة الشباب سمع النداء وبيواجه حرب غير عادية دلوقتى 
> وبالطبع انا منهم دلوقتى وخصوصاً ان شفيق من الشرقية وكأن من واجبهم إتجاهه انتخابه !!
> كان محمد مرسى يعنى من المريخ !!
> واللى كتير ميعرفش ان فى حملة منظمة لاستقطاب الاهالى الغلابة اللى مش فاهمين لانتخاب شفيق ..
> واهالى المجندين واللى خرجوه من الجيش على المعاش واهاليهم .. ودفاعهم عن شفيق 
> بان اسرائيل لو حاربتنا او حصل حرب مع اثيوبيا بسبب ملف المياه 
> اى مرشح من المرشحين يصلح لمهمه حرب وهو قائد اعلى للقوات المسلحة !
> حبيت اوصل اللى بيتقال وبيحصل
> والله يرحمنا برحمته .. ويعديها على خير ويولى الاصلح


بالتأكيد يا عادل دا هيحصل ..مع العلم ان شفيق خرف فعلا بتصريحاته الأخيرة المستفزة اللى اثارت حفيظة الناس ضده ..ودى عموما طريقة معروفة من زمان فى استقطاب الناس بالقوة ..
بس فيه مراقبة قوية جدا من منظمات كتيرة فى المجتمع ..يعنى حركة 6 ابريل عاملة غرفة عمليات فى كل محافظة لرصد اى تجاوز مهما كان صغير ..
والبرلمان كشف عن وجود اسماء لعساكر وضباط فى كشوف الانتخابات وبيطالب ان كشوف الانتخابات تبقى بحوزته 
وادينا اهو عارفين خططهم ..والحقيقة يا عادل ان لو عمرو موسى او شفيق فاز ..البلد هتولع ..ولو فيه تزوير كل شىء هينكشف ..
أما مسألة اسرائيل واثيوبا والكلام دا فدى حرب الإشاعات المعروفة ..ولعلمك اسرائيل مرتعبة وكل العالم بينظر مترقبا ما سيحدث فى مصر ..وايا كان ..المفروض اى تهديدات لا تثنينا عن الفرصة التاريخية اللى احنا فيها يا عادل ..احنا بنبنى مستقبل بلادنا يا ناس ..مستقبل لولادنا .. لمصر بلدنا ..لازم نكون اد اللى سبقونا واد الفرصة التاريخية دى اللى ممكن لا تتاح مرة تانية ..لازم نكون اد الحدث سواء مع الداخل او ما الخارج ..خلاص بقى ..نرمى الخوف ورا ضهرنا ..ايه هايحصل اكتر من موت هايصيبنا فى النهاية ..نموت شرفاء احسن ..

بالمناسبة حاليا الاخبار شبه متوقفة بحسب ضريبة الصمت الانتخابى المفروضة احتراما للقانون ..قبل الانتخابات ..ودا الخبر من جريدة الشروق ..




> *قبل ساعات قليلة من صباح يوم غدًا الاثنين، تبدأ فترة الصمت الانتخابي في مصر وفق ما ينظمه قانون الانتخابات الرئاسية، ولما كانت الصحف ووسائل الإعلام معنية بشكل مباشر بهذا القانون،
> *​*فقد ارتأت «الشروق» أن تمتثل لأحكامه بدقة تامة، رغم أن أصعب شيء على الصحفيين تقييد حرياتهم المهنية في جلب المعلومات أو طرح الآراء ووجهات النظر.**لذلك لن تجد في هذا العدد وعدد الغد أية مواد صحفية ذات علاقة بالتنافس الرئاسي، وعلى الرغم من قضاء أغلب مرشحي الرئاسة يومهم الأخير أمس، قبل بدء الصمت في نشاط ترويجي، كنا نعتقد أن من حق القارئ أن يطلع عليه، إلا أن لدينا قناعة أن احترام القانون لا يتجزأ، ولا يجوز الالتفاف عليه بأي شكل من الأشكال.**كذلك تعتذر «الشروق» عن عدم نشر عدد من المقالات المهمة لكتابها الكبار، التي تقترب بشكل أو بآخر من التنافس السياسي على مقعد الرئاسة.**وخلال الفترة السابقة التي اشتعلت فيها المنافسة خلال المدة القانونية للدعاية حاولت «الشروق» أن تقف على مسافة واحدة من جميع المرشحين الوطنيين، ربما أصابت في ذلك وربما أخطأت، لكن نواياها وإرادتها في هذا الصدد كانت واضحة، واليوم إذ تعلن «الشروق» التزامها بالقانون، فإنها تفعل ذلك استشعارا منها أننا جميعا نعيش في مرحلة صعبة الخلاص فيها في استعادة القانون واحترامه.*

----------


## اليمامة

*عصام سلطان: عندما أصبحت رئيسا ﻹتحاد طﻼب جامعة القاهرة قال

لى مدير رعاية الشباب "كان قبلك بعشر سنين رئيس اتحاد طلبة لو عزمته

على كوباية شاى يسألنى على حسابك وﻻ على حساب الجامعة و لو قولتله على حساب الجامعة ميشربهاش _ حفاظا على

المال العام "

اسمه ...... عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح*

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

السلام عليكم 
الحقيقة النتيجة حتى الآن فاقت توقعات بعض الناس تقريبا ..
وأنا من الناس دى الصراحة 
شفيق احتل مركز متقدم جدا ودا شىء  ماكانش متوقع على عكس ابو الفتوح 
ويتردد الكلام ان فيه اعادة ما بين مرسى وشفيق 
انا بس مستغربة وآسفة فى نفس الوقت على المحافظات اللى احتل فيها شفيق المركز الأول .. معقول ؟!!

----------


## ابن البلد

المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية د. محمد مرسي
أحمد عباس

نفى مصدر مسؤول بوكالة ناسا الأمريكية لعلوم الفضاء ما تردد مؤخرا بشأن عمل المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية د. محمد مرسي بالوكالة مؤكداً أنها تشترط الجنسية الأمريكية.

ونفى المصدر ما تردد في البرامج الحوارية على بعض الشاشات الفضائية المصرية والعربية بأن د. محمد مرسي كان يعمل في وكالة ناسا الأمريكية لعلوم الفضاء مؤكداً أن هذا كلام عار تماما من الصحة ولكن الوكالة لم تكذبه لأنه لم يطلب منها رسمياً تأكيده من عدمه.

ورفض المصدر الذي يشغل منصبا رفيعا بمنطقة الشرق الأوسط بالوكالة الزج باسم ناسا وهي إحدى أعرق وأهم وكالات العالم في العلوم في أي معارك سياسية بالمنطقة موضحا أن العمل بالوكالة لا يجوز إلا لمن يحمل الجنسية الأمريكية لأنها وكالة حكومية بالأساس.

وعن قضية جنسية المرشح أكد المصدر أنه موضوع لا يمت بصلة من قريب أو بعيد للوكالة ولا يمسها خاصة وأنه لم يعمل يوما بها.


_المصدر أخبار اليوم
_

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية د. محمد مرسي
> أحمد عباس
> 
> نفى مصدر مسؤول بوكالة ناسا الأمريكية لعلوم الفضاء ما تردد مؤخرا بشأن عمل المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية د. محمد مرسي بالوكالة مؤكداً أنها تشترط الجنسية الأمريكية.
> 
> ونفى المصدر ما تردد في البرامج الحوارية على بعض الشاشات الفضائية المصرية والعربية بأن د. محمد مرسي كان يعمل في وكالة ناسا الأمريكية لعلوم الفضاء مؤكداً أن هذا كلام عار تماما من الصحة ولكن الوكالة لم تكذبه لأنه لم يطلب منها رسمياً تأكيده من عدمه.
> 
> ورفض المصدر الذي يشغل منصبا رفيعا بمنطقة الشرق الأوسط بالوكالة الزج باسم ناسا وهي إحدى أعرق وأهم وكالات العالم في العلوم في أي معارك سياسية بالمنطقة موضحا أن العمل بالوكالة لا يجوز إلا لمن يحمل الجنسية الأمريكية لأنها وكالة حكومية بالأساس.
> 
> ...



 ::  هما محسسنى ليه كده انه جربان قوى يعنى  ::  وناسا هتتعدى منه  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

هعصر على نفسى لمونه وزتونه واى حاجه بتتعصر وهروح انتخب سى مرسى تيوبلس ده  ::(:  دنا مش عارف هيجيلى قلب ازاى وانا هعلم جمبيه صح فى الورقه  ::(: 
iهبقى بكل قرف واسى وحزن هعلم عليه

----------


## ابن البلد

> هعصر على نفسى لمونه وزتونه واى حاجه بتتعصر وهروح انتخب سى مرسى تيوبلس ده  دنا مش عارف هيجيلى قلب ازاى وانا هعلم جمبيه صح فى الورقه 
> iهبقى بكل قرف واسى وحزن هعلم عليه


هههههههههه المهم تعلم عليه 
لانك لو معلمتش عليه 
شفيق هيعلم علينا كلنا 
 ::

----------


## محمد البهلوان

*الحل الأمْثل
**
لمصرنا
أعلم أنَّك تعلم أنَّه برنامج صهيوني أمريكي لوءد الثورة . وإدخال مصر في آتون الفوضى المدمرة . وإنَّ السيناريو الأمثل لنا . لنخرج من هذا البرنامج
هو
قبول مجلس الشعب
بتوجيه
تهمت
الخيانة العُظمى
للمجلس العسكري
الممثل
لرئيس الجمهورية
حسب المادة 85 من الدستور


المادة 85 من الدستور

يكون اتهام رئيس الجمهورية بالخيانة العظمى أم بارتكاب جريمة جنائية بناء على اقتراح مقدم من ثلث أعضاء مجلس الشعب على الأقل، ولا يصدر قرار الاتهام الا بأغلبية ثلثى أعضاء المجلس.
ويقف رئيس الجمهورية عن عمله بمجرد صدور قرار الاتهام، ويتولى نائب رئيس الجمهورية الرئاسة مؤقتا لحين الفصل فى الاتهام. وتكون محاكمة رئيس الجمهورية أما محكمة خاصة ينظم القانون تشكيلها واجراءات المحاكمة أمامها ويحدد العقاب، واذا حكم بادانته أعفى من منصبه مع عدم الاخلال بالعقوبات الأخرى.
ملاحظة: 1 معدلة بناء علي اجماع كلمة الشعب علي الموافقة علي تعديل الدستور في الأستفتاء الذي أجري يوم 22 من مايو سنة 1980 ))).


فإذا ما تم التصويت
بالقبول
إنتقلت
في الحال
سلطة رئيس الجمهورية
للسيد
رئيس مجلس الشعب
وفي الحال
يقوم بدعوة كل المرشحين لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية بدأً
ب12 مرشحاً
بدون
شفيق
بالإضافة للدكتور\ أيمن نور , والسيد \ عمر سليمان , والسيد \
حازم أبو إسماعيل
لإلقاء
يمين الولاية
لتكوين أول مجلس رآسي مصري
لمدة عامين
حتى يتسنى لنا , صياغة دستور تحت إشراف جميع
الأطياف السياسية
وإعادة هيكلة السلطة التنفيذية , والقضائية , والدستورية
وهذا ما يقتضيه
العقل ,والعلم , والعدل , والصدق ,والحب لمصرنا
أمَّا
إستعادة الحقوق
فالروح
والدمُّ
والولد
والمال
فداءٌ
لمصر
محمد البهلوان*

----------


## اليمامة

> *الحل الأمْثل
> **
> لمصرنا
> أعلم أنَّك تعلم أنَّه برنامج صهيوني أمريكي لوءد الثورة . وإدخال مصر في آتون الفوضى المدمرة . وإنَّ السيناريو الأمثل لنا . لنخرج من هذا البرنامج
> هو
> قبول مجلس الشعب
> بتوجيه
> تهمت
> الخيانة العُظمى
> ...



أهلا أستاذ محمد البهلوان
الحقيقة أنا مش فاهمة حاجة محددة من المداخلة !
هو تردد تقريبا انهاردة انهم عايزين يحاكموا مبارك وسليمان وشفيق بتهمة الحيانة العظمى 
طيب دا هيفرق فى ايه ..ماهو مبارك كدا كدا محبوس ومدان ..ومجلس الشعب قائم وموجود
والانتخابات ماشية ..
حضرتك تقصد اى مؤامرة بقى هنا 


> *أعلم أنَّك تعلم أنَّه برنامج صهيوني أمريكي لوءد الثورة . وإدخال مصر في آتون الفوضى المدمرة . وإنَّ السيناريو الأمثل لنا . لنخرج من هذا البرنامج
> هو
> قبول مجلس الشعب
> بتوجيه
> تهمت
> الخيانة العُظمى
> للمجلس العسكري
> الممثل
> لرئيس الجمهورية
> ...


شكرا لك على كل حال 

تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

> هعصر على نفسى لمونه وزتونه واى حاجه بتتعصر وهروح انتخب سى مرسى تيوبلس ده  دنا مش عارف هيجيلى قلب ازاى وانا هعلم جمبيه صح فى الورقه 
> iهبقى بكل قرف واسى وحزن هعلم عليه



ليه بس كدا يا زيزو ..؟
على كل حال أنا سعيدة بقرارك 
وكله على الله

----------


## اليمامة

> المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية د. محمد مرسي
> أحمد عباس
> 
> نفى مصدر مسؤول بوكالة ناسا الأمريكية لعلوم الفضاء ما تردد مؤخرا بشأن عمل المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية د. محمد مرسي بالوكالة مؤكداً أنها تشترط الجنسية الأمريكية.
> 
> ونفى المصدر ما تردد في البرامج الحوارية على بعض الشاشات الفضائية المصرية والعربية بأن د. محمد مرسي كان يعمل في وكالة ناسا الأمريكية لعلوم الفضاء مؤكداً أن هذا كلام عار تماما من الصحة ولكن الوكالة لم تكذبه لأنه لم يطلب منها رسمياً تأكيده من عدمه.
> 
> ورفض المصدر الذي يشغل منصبا رفيعا بمنطقة الشرق الأوسط بالوكالة الزج باسم ناسا وهي إحدى أعرق وأهم وكالات العالم في العلوم في أي معارك سياسية بالمنطقة موضحا أن العمل بالوكالة لا يجوز إلا لمن يحمل الجنسية الأمريكية لأنها وكالة حكومية بالأساس.
> 
> ...


دا اللى مكتوب فى الويكيبديا عنه بالتحديد ..


حاصل على بكالوريوس الهندسة جامعة القاهرة 1975 بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرفوماجستير في هندسة الفلزات جامعة القاهرة 1978حصل على منحة دراسية من من بروفيسور كروجر من جامعة جنوب كاليفورنيا لتفوقه الدراسي،وحصل على ماجستير ودكتوراه في الهندسة من جامعة جنوب كاليفورنيا 1982 في حماية محركات مركبات الفضاء.

عمل معيدًا ومدرسًا مساعدًا بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرةومدرس مساعد بجامعة جنوب كاليفورنيا وأستاذ مساعد في جامعة كاليفورنيا، نورث ردج في الولايات المتحدة بين عامي1982 -1985وأستاذ ورئيس قسم هندسة المواد بكلية الهندسة - جامعة الزقازيق من العام 1985 وحتى العام2010.

كما قام بالتدريس في جامعة جنوب كاليفورنيا وجامعة كاليفورنيا، نورث ردج و جامعة كاليفورنيا، لوس أنجلوس وجامعة القاهرة وجامعة الزقازيق وجامعة الفاتح في طرابلس في ليبيا

له عشرات الأبحاث في "معالجة أسطح المعادن"

وانتخب عضوًا بنادي هيئة التدريس بجامعة الزقازيق

----------


## لفيف الخطيب

*عزيزتى اليمامة
أحببت ان اخبرك انى مش من هواة الندم ولكنى فعلا نادمة لأنى ذهبت للأنتخاب
لأنى أكتشفت ان الجميع بلا أستثناء لا يصلحون لقيادة مصر
نادمة على من أنتهبته وهو يُلقى بالديموقراطية من خلفه ويقف من الخلف ليبحث عن مكاسب
مع غيرة من الخاسرين كم كنت سأكون حزينة ان نجح وكنت ساحاسب نفسى باللوم الشديد
الحمد لله انه خسر وسأحاول الا أخطا
لا ادرى اين رددت عليكى المرة الأولى
جزيل الشكر*

----------


## اليمامة

لديك الحق يا لفيف فيما اكتشفتيه
لأننى الأخرى صدمت بأناس كنت أعتقد انهم مستعدون لخدمة بلدهم ولا يشترط المنصب الرئاسى 
ولكن ما حدث أثبت انهم كانوا ثوار مزيفين للأسف ..

أنا الأخرى تأثرت ولكن لا اشعر بالندم لأننى وعيت وعرفت ..

شكرا لك يا لفيف 

 :f2:

----------

